# The New Tories - Ruthlessly Incompetent. Post Examples of Tory Stupidity Here



## Kaka Tim (Mar 28, 2012)

In the 80s the Tories seemed frighteningly efficient. Thatcher used to get up at 4 am to plot her latest assault on the working classes – and it showed. 
From the miners to the Falklands they picked difficult fights and won them. 
They threw millions on the dole and trashed British manufacturing – yet the cunts still managed to get re-elected. It wasn’t until megalomania took hold after 10 years or so that they lost their touch and the poll tax bit them on the arse. 
Their media management was highly competent. At their height Lawson slashed tax for the wealthy whilst talking the axe to public services – yet was lauded in the press for his ‘giveaway’ budgets.

The opposition was consistently sidelined and made to look either ridiculous or evil by the media – loony lefty councils banning nursery rhymes, Michael Foot’s duffel coat, evil new age travellers, Kinnock taking on his own party members to root out militants, tony Benn, red ken and Arthur Scargil as a menace to society. 
However, after the tories accidently won the 1992 election they lost their political touch, became mired in sleaze and the media deserted them - swinging behind Blair’s shiny Nu-Labour ‘machine’.
Not surprising that this happened as they had been in power so long they were bound to become complacent and arrogant. 

Nu Labour media management was even more skilful. Blair’s honey moon seemed to go on for ever - despite his best efforts to fuck it up by doing things like telling lies so he could play Winston Churchill in Iraq and blatantly being a cunt who liked to take bungs from billionaires on a regular basis.
Mandleson had every minister by the bollocks to ensure they didn’t put their foot in their mouths, say something that hadn’t been cleared by no 10 and that they continued to parrot the buzz phrases of the week. By and large policies were launched with military style media co-ordination, oiled with weapons grade spin and fine tuned to within an inch of their lives. Ministers were rarely caught out on the details. The impression was of a highly competent, effective government. 
Meanwhile the Tories continued to shoot themselves in the foot – frothing about gays and Europe and trying to win over the voters with the appeal, charm and charisma of leaders like William Hague, Michael Howard and Ian Duncan Smith.
But after many years of power Nu Labour started to loose its shine with the media and those all important swing voters, the economy was spluttering and the sleaze was pilling up. The same arrogance and complacency was showing. The whole Brown vs Blair farrago was slowly paralysing the party and their activist base was leaving or becoming increasingly disenchanted over the many ‘we’re as right wing as the Tories’ policies. 

The expenses scandal and the economic crash made the whole ‘time for a change’ theme start to ring true with those key voters in swing seats.

In addition, the charmless and permanently miserable Brown was now in charge of a fractious party riven by rebellions and Blairite plots to dispose him – so Labour were always going to have an uphill task in the 2010 election. 

Meanwhile the Tories seemed to have finally got the hang of modern party management and media manipulation. They had a young charming leader who actually bore a passing resemblance to a member of the human race who was making great efforts to ‘de-toxify the tory brand’ – Ethnics! Homos! Come on in your all welcome! Hug a hoody! Lets go green! I met a black man! The media had deserted Nu Labour and were now far more pro-Tory again. 
The whole thing was like a mirror image re-run of 1997. Only – despite what the political ‘experts’ believe – people can and do see through bullshit and enough people saw the tories for what they were and they failed to secure a majority. Turd. Polish. You cant. Etc

Cameron was facing the prospect of having to lead a minority government and probably fight another election within a year or so before having had the chance to ‘save the nation’. 

He then pulled off a bit of very skilful bit of politicking – he managed to get the Lib Dems to agree to a coalition. This neatly sidelined the embarrassments of the rabid right of his own party, gave him a secure majority and set the lib dems up as his human shield. He clearly had the vain, egotistical, principle free Clegg’s number and stitched him up like a kipper. 

And the media rolled over to be tickled. A Coalition? How Novel! Marvelous! A New politics! 

So why have they now become the most clumsy, inept and incompetent government since… ? I dunno – France’s in 1940? Charles Stuart?

All their major policy initiatives have not just been nasty right wing shit – so far so Tory – but they have been a fucking mess, kicked to shit by all the key ‘stakeholders’, the media and opposition – full of contradictions, holes and confusion. Big Society, Welfare ‘Reforms’, Privatising the forestry commission, Gove’s Education Wheezes, the NHS bill – and this is before these bills had been put into disastrous effect. 

And not least that last budget – slashing top rate tax and creating non-dom tax loopholes, paid for by robbing pensioners, cutting working tax credit (on top of the ‘all in it together’ austerity cuts to public service services, pay and conditions). The media response was savage – a complete fail on the media management and politicking front. Not smart at all. Blatant, arrogant and indefensible to anyone bar one of Cameron’s billionaire dinner guests.

There were little details like slapping a tax on hot pies – wiping a fortune of Greggs shareprice and another little bit of extra pain for ordinary people. Cameron comes out and says he loves a good ol pasty – in fact he had one the other month from the pastie shop at leeds station. Only that shop closed five years ago. 

Then we have Camerons dodgey mates – Coulson, Brookes etc and him blatantly whoreing himself out to party donors in exchange for policy input. Of course they all fucking do it – but they tend to be a bit more subtle.

And today the government have managed to create a crisis out of nothing over the threat of the tanker drivers strike – telling people to (illegally – and very dangerously) store extra petrol in their homes and top up their tanks - thus prompting a rash of panic buying that as I type looks like provoking a petrol shortage before a strike date’s even been set. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17541010

I am coming to the conclusion that they are exactly what they seem to be – arrogant, bullying, over-privileged public school boys who think they can do whatever they like, that the real world conforms to their shallow, ignorant dogma and how dare anyone question them? Its like they are living in 1912 rather then 2012. Utterly clueless cunts. They are getting regularly pwend in media interviews – especially if their name is Frances Maude.

So we have maybe reason to hope. 

The Unions are ineffective and labour continue to play the same old cynical games of political opportunism rather then mobilising mass opposition. 

The tories continue to tear through the welfare state and drive the economy further into the mire chasing some deluded Freidmanite mirage. 

But they are so fucking incompetent, they are pissing off such a wide range of people (the cops are voting on the right to strike FFS!) they are increasingly slimed in sleeze . Their economic management is utterly woeful and now there is no north sea oil bonanza to save their bacon. The media are already turning against them. 

They are nowhere near as strong as Thatcher was in the 80s. 
Any sort of sustained campaign of opposition has the potential to stop them in their tracks.

So maybe this thread should be for cataloguing tales of Tory incompetence, feet in mouths, dropped bollocks and general embarrassment – if nothing else it might help cheer us all up between now and the lib dems getting stuffed again in the local elections.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 28, 2012)

Cameron telling a trivial porkie about eating a pasty ... and being pulled up on it. What an idiot. 

http://order-order.com/2012/03/28/labour-are-on-a-roll/


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 28, 2012)

> * I am coming to the conclusion that they are exactly what they seem to be – arrogant, bullying, over-privileged public school boys who think they can do whatever they like*, that the real world conforms to their shallow, ignorant dogma and how dare anyone question them? Its like they are living in 1912 rather then 2012. Utterly clueless cunts. They are getting regularly pwend in media interviews – especially if their name is Frances Maude.


Yeah most of the country had this one sussed some time ago


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 28, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Yeah most of the country had this one sussed some time ago


 
Well we've always known them as cunts - but I think there was a residual suspsicion that they knew what they were doing poltically - the shadow of Thatchers governments I guess. But they are clearly clueless.


----------



## coley (Mar 28, 2012)

Any sort of sustained campaign of opposition has the potential to stop them in their tracks.

To be replace by who? thats the question


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 28, 2012)

coley said:


> Any sort of sustained campaign of opposition has the potential to stop them in their tracks.
> 
> To be replace by who? thats the question


 
Its the question for a different thread.


----------



## Quartz (Mar 28, 2012)

Let's not forget those Tories who fiddled their expenses. People like Andrew Mackay and Michael Trend.

I predict that this thread is going to have plenty of examples very quickly.


----------



## savoloysam (Mar 28, 2012)

The problem with modern politics is that too many people don't notice or care enough to see what's going on. They are too busy worrying about vanity things like x factor or how much sex appeal they think they have. Having said that slowly but surely the people are waking up.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 28, 2012)

Threatening Police pay and conditions - not a mistake Thatcher made.


----------



## treelover (Mar 28, 2012)

Kaka Tim said:


> Its the question for a different thread.


 

Great OP, but it does beg the question, how are they managing to privatise the NHS, cut welfare and impose draconian regulations on claimants, create 'free' schools, abandon planning law, etc?

though they seem to have dropped their plans to open up everything to competition...


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 28, 2012)

Look, I'm one of you, I even eat those Devonshire pastry things that are so popular among the hoi polloi.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 28, 2012)

treelover said:


> Great OP, but it does beg the question, how are they managing to privatise the NHS, cut welfare and impose draconian regulations on claimants, create 'free' schools, abandon planning law, etc?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 28, 2012)

Belushi said:


> Threatening Police pay and conditions - not a mistake Thatcher made.


 

cutting in military spending and cunting off the elderly-despite the elderly being keen voters


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 28, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> the hoi polloi.


You don't need the extra "the": hoi polloi means "the many".


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 28, 2012)

Kaka Tim said:


>


 
Exactly - thanks to the Liberals they have a majority - it means that in the absence of a large and militant community and workplace resistance there's nowt can be done to oppose them.


----------



## treelover (Mar 28, 2012)

Soon they will go into panic mode as the polls show them falling right behind, you can be certain they will launch even more brutal welfare reforms, etc to shore up their core vote and to play to the gallery..


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 28, 2012)

The Liberals are big in the South West, aren't they?  Was there a pasty tax revolt?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 28, 2012)

treelover said:


> Soon they will go into panic mode as the polls show them falling right behind, you can be ceartain they will launch even more brutal welfare reforms, etc to shore up their core vote and to play to the gallery..


 
They have nailed their colours to the mast of the far right - they have no where to go but ever rightwards.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 28, 2012)

They are picking their policy out of two large jars kept next to the pumps in the HOC Bar. Anyone may put a bit of paper in, and then the loser of a long and bizarre drinking game must pick one slip of paper from each jar (one jar is for types of people/income levels based on the census banding, and the other consists of a random policy/attack) and has to go home over the weekend and write a passable 'policy suggestion' to be bandied about the papers the next week. 

If anyone has a better explanation please let us know.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 28, 2012)

pure vexed about the greggs tax here


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 28, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> They have nailed their colours to the mast of the far right - they have no where to go but ever rightwards.


 
I think we might see their logo become more "catchy" and memorable than the bird of liberalism. Perhaps something with a black cross against a red background. Nobody's ever done that before.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm going to go and buy cold pasties and warm them at home. I'm renaming my microwave Belize


----------



## audiotech (Mar 28, 2012)

The first term of a tory government, based on the strength of class forces, is about putting the boot in. This lot seem to be putting policies forward and seeing how loud people scream and adjusting accordingly. Reforms to the existing workfare and the NHS being examples of stepping back from their desire to be radical in their reformist zeal. It's not all good news for the tory's of course, as is obvious coalition politics is not ideal for them and coalitions tend to be wobbly and don't usually last for very long, so even at this stage, believe it or not they're treading carefully in their steel-capped boots. Can you imagine what they'd be like if they had a majority in the house!


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 28, 2012)

If you bought a pasty in 2007 and then froze it its now time to warm it up.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 28, 2012)

also, good OP but you need a proof reader.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 28, 2012)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...by-brick-were-tearing-down-the-big-state.html



> Our public servants work incredibly hard, and yet not enough people get the great service they have paid for and have a right to expect. I want to bring to everyone the choice and standards that the best provide. That means not just a change in structures but a genuine culture shift that changes the attitude of public service providers to make them more responsive to users, and makes users feel truly empowered.


 
So we'll sack the fuckers 



> Nearly two years on from coming into office, brick by brick, edifice by edifice, we are slowly dismantling the big-state structures we inherited from the last government. We are putting people in control, giving them the choices and chances that they get in almost every other area of life. There is still a way to go and this kind of change will not happen overnight. But no one should doubt my determination to make our public services better, by opening them up. I will not rest until the job is done.


 
You're in control people. Well, if you've had dinner with me recently. The rest of you are open to free market ravages.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 28, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> also, good OP but you need a proof reader.


 
Probly - it was done with spell check and everyfink but I've always been pretty shite in that dept.


----------



## agricola (Mar 28, 2012)

Making a big song and dance - to the extent of refusing to accept a ruling from the ICO to release it - about not releasing the NHS Risk Register was pretty incompetent, especially as it has now been leaked.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 28, 2012)

aye, there are a few places where the spelling is correct but wrong word- 'rapid' where you clearly intended 'rabid' for example.

doesn't detract from the piece though, I'm just anal.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 28, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> aye, there are a few places where the spelling is correct but wrong word- 'rapid' where you clearly intended 'rabid' for example.
> 
> doesn't detract from the piece though, I'm just anal.


 
 see I just carefully re-read and editied it - and completely missed that one. Next time I'll send it you for clearence first.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 28, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> also, good OP but you need a proof reader.


 
Coming from you that's got to hurt.


----------



## magneze (Mar 28, 2012)

Today there was a teachers strike in London.

Any competent government would bang on about "hard working families" being inconvenienced or something. This lot ignore it and provoke panic buying over a strike that might not happen. Brilliant, massive, twattery.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 28, 2012)

treelover said:


> Great OP, but it does beg the question, how are they managing to privatise the NHS, cut welfare and impose draconian regulations on claimants, create 'free' schools, abandon planning law, etc?
> 
> though they seem to have dropped their plans to open up everything to competition...


 
Their planning policy actually seems to have been amended to create something that's not an absolute developer's free for all.

Health, welfare and schools have not been so lucky. The short answer to your question is that they've had large chunks of their policies spelled out to them by lobbyists, think tanks, party donors and any other disreputable scumbag with sufficient coin to buy their way into tory affections. 

I would be very surprised to learn that the likes of Emma Harrison, for example, had not had a hand in shaping the welfare reforms. The thing I wonder about is whether the tories and their corporate pals stay in character for these big important meetings they have or whether they just talk freely about the fact they're conspiring to rob the British public as comprehensively as possible, and the only real issue at stake is how much they can get away with. Either way I reckon a few hidden cameras recording a few of these little chats would have the government on its knees pretty quickly.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 28, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Coming from you that's got to hurt.


 

I'm aware that I don't meet your standards david


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 28, 2012)

Ah yes - that reminds me. The whole fiasco over their workfare schemes. "Its not compulsory" followed by "we are taking the compulsory element out of this aboslutely not compulosry scheme".


----------



## teahead (Mar 28, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm aware that I don't meet your standards david


Maybe you should eat more stake?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 28, 2012)

Kaka Tim said:


> see I just carefully re-read and editied it - and completely missed that one. Next time I'll send it you for clearence first.


 
my theory is that by the time you read your own work for the second time, you are reading what you meant to write. Brain skips merrily over mistakes cos you know what you meant. I'm terrible for it.

anyway

/derail


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 28, 2012)

Forest privatisation.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 28, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> my theory is that by the time you read your own work for the second time, you are reading what you meant to write. Brain skips merrily over mistakes cos you know what you meant. I'm terrible for it.
> 
> anyway
> 
> /derail


 
It's impossible to proof read your own work ime.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 28, 2012)

magneze said:


>


 
I'd forgotten about that!


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 28, 2012)

There's that whole cut your way out of a recession thing.......


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 28, 2012)

lagtbd said:


> There's that whole cut your way out of a recession thing.......


 
They could follow that kind of extreme slash and burn economics at least half way competently though (at least on their own terms) , if they knew their arses from their elbows.


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 28, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> They could follow that kind of extreme slash and burn economics at least half way competently though (at least on their own terms) , if they knew their arses from their elbows.


 
Tbh, I think "their own terms" stretch to "what do those nice men with the cheque books say I should do". To be doing neoliberalism so wrong when you think it's so right takes an interesting type of clueless, narrowly but expensively educated wankery; one our entire political class seems to specialise in.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 28, 2012)

Can't disagree with any of that, but my main hope is that the Tories' current _particular_ brand of incompetence mixed with arrogance (like you say) may be the undoing of them


----------



## Quartz (Mar 28, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Can't disagree with any of that, but my main hope is that the Tories' current _particular_ brand of incompetence mixed with arrogance (like you say) may be the undoing of them


 
Yes - many Lib Dem MPs must see how the wind is blowing and, faced with the certain loss of their seats at the next General Election, might be talking to Miliband about translation to the House of Lords.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 28, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Yes - many Lib Dem MPs must see how the wind is blowing and, faced with the certain loss of their seats at the next General Election, might be talking to Miliband about translation to the House of Lords.


 
I doubt it very much - why would you even think that?


----------



## Quartz (Mar 28, 2012)

Because MPs are cupidious of power. They look out for themselves. Being in the House of Lords is better than not being in Parliament at all. It would take many defections for Miliband to trigger a No Confidence vote, alas.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 28, 2012)

you have absolutely no idea how things work


----------



## JHE (Mar 28, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Because MPs are *cupidious* of power.


 
I looked it up. Thanks for teaching me a new word, but I'm sorry to say you misspelt cupidinous.


----------



## Quartz (Mar 29, 2012)

JHE said:


> I looked it up. Thanks for teaching me a new word, but I'm sorry to say you misspelt cupidinous.


 
I did indeed. Fumble fingers.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 29, 2012)

Quartz said:


> I did indeed. Fumble fingers.


 
Too much cupidity will send you blind.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 29, 2012)

2010 SDSR and everything flowing from it and the things it completely failed to address.

they are just comically (though its not very funny) incompetant - arse, both hands, can't, the dark, and find leap to mind...

i don't think i can think of a policy that either they've managed to get through in the way they intended, or a policy that they've enacted that has produced the results they thought it would. they are going to make Tory voters nostalgic for the sure hand, calm mind and sense of purpose of Gordon Browns government - and they'll last longer, so the memory will linger longer.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 29, 2012)

kebabking said:


> they are going to make Tory voters nostalgic for the sure hand, calm mind and sense of purpose of Gordon Browns government


 
Wherever he is, Gordon Broon must be slapping his thigh and grinning that stupid rictus grin of his at this week's Tory antics.


----------



## Quartz (Mar 30, 2012)

Instead of 'From Stalin to Mr Bean' it's 'From Benito to Borat'.


----------



## magneze (Apr 18, 2012)

Now the Home Office. Yesterday "woot, we're deporting a terrorist". Today "oh, no we're not we can't use a calendar".


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 18, 2012)

Thatcher was fuelled by crystal meth and scotch. Cameron runs on smugness, crap coke and the seminal fluids of anyone with a quarter million to spare. Difference right there.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 18, 2012)

It's not new, Tory stupidity. I recently read something about the landslide Labour victory in 1945 and a quote (I may have it slightly wrong, but the gist is right) from a Tory was, "They've voted in the Socialists, but the country won't stand for it."


----------



## youngian (Apr 18, 2012)

That Private Eye cover is amusing but today's Troy Party does feel very different. Even in Thatcher's era the party contained post-war consensual one Nation Conservatives with some understanding of social solidarity.

Just have a look at the new in-take that came of age under Thatcher and it is now a silly little neo-liberal nationalist party, nearer to US tea partiers than Christian Democrats. Their main obsession-the EU is based cutting 'Brussels red tape' which apparently is giving British workers too many rights. The likes of Heseltine and Clarke are almost paraihs in the Tory Party now.


----------



## Tobermory53 (Apr 18, 2012)

treelover said:


> Great OP, but it does beg the question, how are they managing to privatise the NHS, cut welfare and impose draconian regulations on claimants, create 'free' schools, abandon planning law, etc..


 
Cos that's what most people who vote actually want?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 18, 2012)

Tobermory53 said:
			
		

> Cos that's what most people who vote actually want?



Why have you crept back in under this name after being banned cobbles?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 18, 2012)

What were you banned for again Cobbles? Racism wasn't it?

Edit: BA beat me to it.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh, he's gone, has he? Good riddance.

Meanwhile, back to Tory stupidity: the caravan tax. Potentially 2,000 job losses in an area of the country where unemployment is already sky high. 

Oh, and the anti-windfarm group launching today is pretty fucking stupid too, but that's led by a Lib Dem peer. Which at least guarantees no-one will take the morons seriously, I suppose...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 19, 2012)

youngian said:


> That Private Eye cover is amusing but today's Troy Party does feel very different. Even in Thatcher's era the party contained post-war consensual one Nation Conservatives with some understanding of social solidarity.


 
Even if their understanding was fundamentally based on instrumentalism. This lot don't seem to be bothered about fucking things up.



> Just have a look at the new in-take that came of age under Thatcher and it is now a silly little neo-liberal nationalist party, nearer to US tea partiers than Christian Democrats. Their main obsession-the EU is based cutting 'Brussels red tape' which apparently is giving British workers too many rights. The likes of Heseltine and Clarke are almost paraihs in the Tory Party now.


 
TBF, the anti-Europe stuff is convenient as well as ideologically sound (within the limits of their political philosophy, anyway). It allows the use of a handy ready-made scapegoat in the shape of the EU and their laws, as well as letting bsiness know "we're on your side. We don't want pesky labour organisation and regulation of working practices affecting profits any more than you do, Sir Digby!".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 19, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Oh, he's gone, has he? Good riddance.
> 
> Meanwhile, back to Tory stupidity: the caravan tax. Potentially 2,000 job losses in an area of the country where unemployment is already sky high.
> 
> Oh, and the anti-windfarm group launching today is pretty fucking stupid too, but that's led by a Lib Dem peer. Which at least guarantees no-one will take the morons seriously, I suppose...


 
Have they got Sir (St) Bernard Ingham as their group mascot? There's someone I'd love to see tied to the vanes of a wind turbine...


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 20, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Have they got Sir (St) Bernard Ingham as their group mascot? There's someone I'd love to see tied to the vanes of a wind turbine...


 
Tbf a wind turbine would probably blunt its blades just trying to trim the old sod's eyebrows!


----------



## audiotech (Apr 20, 2012)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Thatcher was fuelled by crystal meth and scotch. Cameron runs on smugness, crap coke and the seminal fluids of anyone with a quarter million to spare. Difference right there.


 
0.13 seconds in at an acid house event in 1988.


----------



## newharper (Apr 20, 2012)

Bang to rights.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 20, 2012)

The tories are not happy with Cameron. 'Friendly' advice here in the spectator but far more interesting (and amusing) are the comments underneath.

Clearly there is very little love for Dave. Many comments are calling for him to be replaced. No-one seems to be defending him and Gideon and they are pretty much in agreement that they are in trouble. (although the real villians are aparemntly the labour supporting civil servants).

http://www.spectator.co.uk/coffeehouse/7793988/cameron-and-the-civil-service-coup.thtml


----------



## elbows (Apr 21, 2012)

Kaka Tim said:


> http://www.spectator.co.uk/coffeehouse/7793988/cameron-and-the-civil-service-coup.thtml


 
haha:



> He frequently frets that there are not enough high-quality Tories to fill his Downing Street.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 21, 2012)

Kaka Tim said:


> The tories are not happy with Cameron. 'Friendly' advice here in the spectator but far more interesting (and amusing) are the comments underneath.
> 
> Clearly there is very little love for Dave. Many comments are calling for him to be replaced. No-one seems to be defending him and Gideon and they are pretty much in agreement that they are in trouble. (although the real villians are aparemntly the labour supporting civil servants).
> 
> http://www.spectator.co.uk/coffeehouse/7793988/cameron-and-the-civil-service-coup.thtml


 
There was a column in the Torygraph a few weeks back arguing somethying broadly similar - that there's been a 'Sir Humphrey revolution' and it's those nasty 'orrible civil servants fucking everything up for Cameron.  Me, I'm just enjoying watching right-wing columnists squirming about, trying to blame everyone from civil servants to Unite, and of course those despicable Lib Dems, for the government's problems. 

The comments on that Spectator piece are interesting, but tbf you can find much the same in the Torygraph and Daily Mail, if you're masochist enough to read the comments sections of either of them!  Problem is, a lot of them will still turn out and vote Tory, despite the fact they've spent the previous couple of years raving incoherently about how awful they are.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 21, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> There was a column in the Torygraph a few weeks back arguing somethying broadly similar - that there's been a 'Sir Humphrey revolution' and it's those nasty 'orrible civil servants fucking everything up for Cameron. Me, I'm just enjoying watching right-wing columnists squirming about, trying to blame everyone from civil servants to Unite, and of course those despicable Lib Dems, for the government's problems.
> 
> The comments on that Spectator piece are interesting, but tbf you can find much the same in the Torygraph and Daily Mail, if you're masochist enough to read the comments sections of either of them! Problem is, a lot of them will still turn out and vote Tory, despite the fact they've spent the previous couple of years raving incoherently about how awful they are.


 
Whats interesting is that I imagine a lot of the contributers in the spectators comments are tory activists and there will be a few who are well connected within the party. I imagine its being used by various friends of tory high ups to advance particaulr agendas (similalrly to how political newspaper columinists operate) - so the seething resentment at cameron and the calls for him to be replaced are an interesting - and very amusing - glimpse into the present tory mindset.


----------



## elbows (Apr 23, 2012)

The deeply unpleasant Nadine Dorries continues to snipe away at Cameron & Osborne. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-17813706



> Nadine Dorries MP has said the PM and his chancellor are "two arrogant posh boys who show no remorse, no contrition and no passion to want to understand the lives of others."


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Apr 23, 2012)

funny 

That knife in the back hurt so much I could hear the scream from Downing Street in Romford


----------



## elbows (Apr 23, 2012)

Apparently an unnamed backbencher called Cameron lazy in the FT.

Here is his response.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/today/hi/today/newsid_9715000/9715349.stm


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 24, 2012)

James Murdoch has told leveson that he discussed the BSkyB bid with cameron and osbourne. Cameron denied in the house that he had 'innapropriate conversaitons' with News Interantional. Enpough weasel in the words to avoid having to resign over lieing to the commons - but more mud that will stick.

And this will be used by Camerons many enemies within his own ranks.

I begining to think that a poor showing in the may elections and we might see open rebellion agsint Osbourne and Cameron. Not sure how easy it would be for them to force him out though.

I advise reading the comments in the spectator forums - there is almost nothing but utter contempt for them. 'not real tories' 'the same as blair' etc alongside calls for a return to proper 'traditional conservatism' - they want out of europe, massive cutbacks on public spending and family values. They also think that this would be a vote winner.

I think they are deluded enough to think that thowing cameron overboard, fucking off the lib dems and calling an election would work.

Interesting. At the very least I think Cameron will spend the rest of his premiership fighting his own side - much like major did.

And I bet a few tories are praying that Boris loses in London - as he seem to be the only voter freindly asset they have.


----------



## treelover (Apr 24, 2012)

audiotech said:


> 0.13 seconds in at an acid house event in 1988.




Do people think that really is Cameron?


----------



## treelover (Apr 24, 2012)

Kaka Tim said:


> James Murdoch has told leveson that he discussed the BSkyB bid with cameron and osbourne. Cameron denied in the house that he had 'innapropriate conversaitons' with News Interantional. Enpough weasel in the words to avoid having to resign over lieing to the commons - but more mud that will stick.
> 
> And this will be used by Camerons many enemies within his own ranks.
> 
> ...


 

But who do they want to replace him?, the man of the people david davis would be their chosen agent I think, they don't have many star players, I do think they are incredibly vulnerable, but how would Milliband and co be any different?


----------



## Balbi (Apr 24, 2012)

*Jeremy Hunt*


----------



## treelover (Apr 24, 2012)

Ah, yes, another one in trouble...


----------



## audiotech (Apr 24, 2012)

treelover said:


> Do people think that really is Cameron?


 
Some do.










> .....the squares at Tory central office last night "categorically" denied that the lookalike raver was Cameron.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2009/apr/29/david-cameron-youtube-sunrise-party


----------



## audiotech (Apr 24, 2012)

> Nadine Dorries MP has said the PM and his chancellor are "two arrogant posh boys who show no remorse, no contrition and no passion to want to understand the lives of others."


Isn't that the classic definition of a psychopath?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 25, 2012)

Cameron has decided to stick by hunt - and lots of tories are lining up to defend him.

Which would seem like a really silly thing to do as it will keep this on the front pages until Hunt _inevitably_ goes - right in time for the local elections.

They are really, really shit at politics and their corruption is so evident - arrogant and really fucking stupid are never a good combination.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Apr 25, 2012)

audiotech said:


> Isn't that the classic definition of a psychopath?


 
Cameron or Dorries?

Sorry, Cameron AND Dorries...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 25, 2012)

double dip recession.

The Omnishambles cluster fucks on.

I think they are now in deep and lasting trouble.


----------



## emanymton (Apr 25, 2012)

I think we're in deep and lasting trouble thanks to these fucks.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 25, 2012)

True -- but sometimes the only thing that keeps me going is the hope that their own incompetence, arrogance, everything else that KT has listed, ends up burying *them*.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 25, 2012)

treelover said:


> Do people think that really is Cameron?


Well one of his friends ( _*Tony Colston*_-_*Hayter) *_was one of the promoter behind Sunrise. Didn't realise that Guido Fawkes was the PR person for Sunrise.


----------



## emanymton (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd prefer it if we got to bury them instead of waiting for the to do it themselves.

What really fucks me of is that no matter how much they fuck up, all we'll get instead is the slightly lighter shade of tory in the Labour party. Even if cameron was caught hunting the poor with dogs or something not a single fucking thing would change for the better.

Sod it I'm probably just in miserable mood.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 25, 2012)

I think you are ..... the Tories are right now making a pretty good effort to bury themselves, which has got to be fun to watch on some level or other! 

Not disagreeing at all about Labour being pretty useless, mind.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 25, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> Well one of his friends (_*Tony Colston*_-_*Hayter) *_was one of the promoter behind *Sunrise*. Didn't realise that Guido Fawkes was the PR person for Sunrise.


 
Completely different Sunrise from this one. My chances of seeing Cameron in late June down Bruton way are pretty minimal, thank fuck  </festographer  >


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 26, 2012)

Just read this by Will Hutton about Osbourne, the kamikaze chancellor.



> Britain was supremely well placed to take a measured approach to budget deficit reduction. This had taken broadly seven or eight years after the 1976 IMF crisis and 1992 ERM crisis, with half the burden assumed by lifting taxes. *Only an innocent or a fool* would insist on it being done in four years, with four-fifths of the burden assumed by spending cuts. It was clear that a vicious circle could be created in which the severity of the programme would so puncture the growth in demand that the weakened banks would stay weakened – and business confidence would remain flat. Britain would be deadlocked in stagnation


 
You missed out an option there. or a completely cynical cunt.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentis...rne-kamikaze-chancellor-double-dip?intcmp=239


----------



## Balbi (Apr 26, 2012)

Mark Ferguson of labourlist is talking about this being a 'turning point' for the govt. I suspect he's wrong though, overenthusiasm innit.


----------



## Roadkill (May 1, 2012)

Theresa May has been summoned to Number 10 and 'read the riot act' over the queues at Heathrow Airport, according to the Torygraph.  Another step nearer to the exit for her, do we think?  

Nice to see yet another minister dropping the Coalition in it.  It's been an entertaining few weeks.


----------



## London_Calling (May 2, 2012)

Inciteful, piercing opinion piece in The Indie today by Matthew Norman:


> *Dennis Skinner doesn't deserve the contempt of such cocky whippersnappers*





> It also cutely vindicated the previous Skinner jibe. This was Cameron in gouty, Edwardian country toff mode, splenetically dismissing a superannuated beater who cheeked him on the grouse moor. In a happier time and place, he'd have sorted the matter, you felt, with a private word to his estate manager. "Look, Snodgrass, that uppity old man with the tweed jacket and red tie, you know, the one who does those dreadful music hall monologues at the staff summer picnic? Skinner, you say? Well, get rid of him. I don't mind decrepit retainers hanging around – always pleased for cook to give them a cup of tea and a bun, what, what? – but I don't want to see this one again. See to it that he takes his pension and buggers orf, there's a good chap." Here was Cameron reduced by his wrath to embracing the very thing he is most desperate to escape: that lethal perception of born-to-rule patrician aloofness.
> 
> Dennis Skinner doesn't deserve the contempt of cocky whippersnappers who never did a proper day's work. He deserves the respect due to both his seniority and his background as one of nine children of a miner sacked after the General Strike of 1926, and a miner himself. The symbolism of this Prime Minister savaging a man who dragged himself out of monstrous poverty, by what Clause 4 knew as hand and brain, speaks for itself.





> It was a horrendously ill-judged line, and the clearest sign yet that he is in mortal terror for his survival as PM.


http://www.independent.co.uk/opinio...isters-lost-his-charm-whats-left-7704229.html


----------



## Balbi (May 2, 2012)

Louise Mensch claiming they never discussed 'fit and proper', when they only called him 'not fit' to run the organisation.


----------



## London_Calling (May 2, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Louise Mensch claiming they never discussed 'fit and proper', when they only called him 'not fit' to run the organisation.


She invited Tommy Sheridan to agree, and he did. He also agreed 'fit' ws never discussed until the conclusion when Watson raised it.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 2, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Louise Mensch claiming they never discussed 'fit and proper', when they only called him 'not fit' to run the organisation.


 
A claim explicitly refuted by Paul Farrelly on the Today program this morning


----------



## Balbi (May 2, 2012)

I'm not pointing out the 'never discussed' bit - i'm pointing out that she's got the wording wrong. In fact, the wording she's using is the same that OFCOM could accuse BSKYB of, and is the same wording BSKYB itself has used.

That's misleading. I'd say Murdoch was not fit to run the business, he apparently knew nothing of what was happening in his own organisation. However, fit and proper implies that he's engaged in criminal activity which given the evidence he has not thus far been proved to do.

Mensch is cosying up, and distorting the facts.


----------



## Roadkill (May 4, 2012)

Philip Hammond, arriving on HMS _Ocean_ at Greenwich today:







One for a caption competition, maybe?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 4, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Philip Hammond, arriving on HMS _Ocean_ at Greenwich today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he looks like he's about to be seasick in the photo on the right


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 4, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Philip Hammond, arriving on HMS _Ocean_ at Greenwich today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ministry of Silly Wankers.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 4, 2012)

Ooops! Mind the Omnishambles Sir!


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 5, 2012)

Omnistumbles


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 9, 2012)

This thread started on 29 march - and it interesting (and very entertaining) how the tories have carried on ploughing themselves into the shit.

Today we had the queens speech and yesterday we had the 're-launch' at the tractor factory. Has a squib ever been damper?

This government has the look of death about it - after only two years. What was the point of yesterdays embarssing double act- other then to remind us what of pair of wankers they are? 


They really needed a big bang at the Queens Speech - probably the best opportunity they are going to have for a year to set the poltical agenda - and they utterly failed. They look desperate, hopeless and seem to be in a political straightjacket - trapped by their delusional, self interested dogma. 'No plan-b' has painted them into a corner and all they can do is fart about with bits of policy they found down the back of the sofa. 

This week was their big play to get their government back on track, but cleary that 'master poltical strategist' Gideon Osbourne failed them again.

They are now reduced to  waving their arms about and spouting catchphrases whilst the economy lurches from crises to crises. "its not Austerity - its Efficinecy" - just appalling.

I think Nerdy Ed nailed them beautifully with the David Brent jibe (anyone got a link to that BTW? Cant find it)

Its getting embarrassing to watch - can somebody put them out of their misery?


----------



## agricola (May 10, 2012)

The one example of sanity in the Coalitions' defence policy has been ditched.


----------



## elbows (May 21, 2012)

Hague wanking on about work ethic and telling business to work harder looks to have provoked additional press venom now that they have the Cameron 'chillaxing' revelations to play with 

Especially with the Beecroft report including those fire at will recommendations, too easy lol....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...The-Commons-has-a-Beecroft-in-its-bonnet.html




> The most controversial proposal is “compulsory no-fault dismissal”, which would make it easier for firms to sack under-productive employees – or, as critics of the report put it, to “fire at will”. On Sunday, *David Cameron* said he remains “interested” in the idea. This is no surprise, because we all know how the Prime Minister hates the under-productive.
> Say, for example, you have an employee who could win a gold medal for “chillaxing”, and spends a crazy, scary amount of time playing Fruit Ninja on his iPad. Sure, this employee insists he’s working hard, but he isn’t actually getting anything done. Naturally, you don’t want to wait years before you can kick this guy out – you want to be able to get rid of him now.
> Well, here’s the good news. If “firing at will” becomes law, anyone answering to the above description could ultimately find himself out on his ear.


 
Ouch


----------



## elbows (May 21, 2012)

And for some reason the media seemed to enjoy Theresa Mays pain at the police conference the other week.


----------



## elbows (May 21, 2012)

And just in case you don't piss off quite enough people, how about antagonising your mandarins with regional pay maps?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2012/may/20/civil-service-pay-cut-whitehall




> Ian Watmore, 53, who was in charge of cutting costs across departments and headed Rerg, quit last week, six months after he became permanent secretary at the Cabinet Office, following a series of disagreements with his minister, Francis Maude.
> Huge consternation has followed the leaking of details last week of a fiery meeting between Sir Bob Kerslake, head of the civil service, and the prime minister's director of strategy, Steve Hilton, who was reported to have voiced his frustration at the "failure" of the bureaucracy to implement his more radical ideas.
> Hilton, who left Downing Street last week, is reported to have proposed that 90% of the work done by civil servants could be outsourced to thinktanks, charities and private companies.
> Kerslake tweeted on Saturday: "Back in Sheffield after an interesting week. I am a champion of change in the civil service but I will also defend what is good about it. We need to hang on to [civil service] values – integrity, honesty, objectivity, impartiality." Lord Turnbull, former head of the civil service, was also critical of Hilton's views. He said: "I have no problem with supplementing with special advisers and consultants, but as a replacement it is based on a very oversimplified view."


----------



## Fedayn (May 21, 2012)

http://politicalscrapbook.net/2012/...stats-chief-to-spin-immigrants-as-fraudsters/



> With emphasis on *“failed asylum seekers”* and those arriving *“in the back of lorries”*, research looking at the original nationality of benefits claimants was spun into *scaremongering headlines implying criminality* amongst what were now British citizens claiming benefits perfectly legally.


----------



## youngian (May 21, 2012)

elbows said:


> The deeply unpleasant Nadine Dorries continues to snipe away at Cameron & Osborne.


 
Nadine Dorries is a Captain Mainwaring type provincial Tory. She's gets all chippy about the posh boys but wants nothing more than to be the Honourable Lady Nadine and invited to join Dave and George's private club.


----------



## nastybobby (May 21, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Philip Hammond, arriving on HMS _Ocean_ at Greenwich today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





Philip Hammond demonstrates the Ian Curtis Dance!


----------



## Roadkill (May 24, 2012)

Partly cross-posted from another thread, Osborne's extension of VAT to static caravans in the last budget isn't going to do the caravan business much good:

Wigan firm says it could shed a quarter of its staff

Up to 350 to lose their jobs at a firm in Hull

Clobbering a viable, if not particularly dynamic, manufacturing industry with a 20% sales tax in the middle of a recession: yes, Mr Osborne, I'm sure that's going to a whole lot of good in bringing down the unemployment figures, boosting manufacturing, rebalancing the economy and all the other flatulence you've been coming out with. You haven't got a fucking clue, have you?!


----------



## Quartz (May 24, 2012)

Is there an ulterior motive? Oh look: both Hull and Wigan returned Labour MPs...


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 24, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Is there an ulterior motive? Oh look: both Hull and Wigan returned Labour MPs...


 
Surely you can't be implying that the Chancellor of the Exchequer would make such a crude and obvious attempt at influencing the vote in 2015?


----------



## Quartz (May 25, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Surely you can't be implying that the Chancellor of the Exchequer would make such a crude and obvious attempt at influencing the vote in 2015?


 
(Whistles innocently.)


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 25, 2012)

Quartz said:


> (Whistles innocently.)


 
Hands behind your back, nonchalant stroll away from the centre of the action?


----------



## nino_savatte (May 26, 2012)

youngian said:


> Nadine Dorries is a Captain Mainwaring type provincial Tory. She's gets all chippy about the posh boys but wants nothing more than to be the Honourable Lady Nadine and invited to join Dave and George's private club.


Yep. She's a shameless social climber.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 26, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> Yep. She's a shameless social climber.


 
She also has that quintessential Tory MP talent for blatant hypocrisy, what with being a "family values" advocate, while cuckolding her husband with the husband of a friend.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 26, 2012)

Whilst also smearing her as an alcoholic, don't forget.


----------



## Dave Mullen (May 26, 2012)

Any time Grayling or Duncan Smith open their mouths.


----------



## Quartz (May 26, 2012)

And Warsi is revealed as being as a hypocrite.


----------



## youngian (May 27, 2012)

Quartz said:


> And Warsi is revealed as being as a hypocrite.


 
This sounds like Thick of It's Hugh Abbot who got embroiled in Notting Hill Gate gate


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2012)

As soon as I heard Warsi claimed to have made 'appropriate payment' I thought a bad thought


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (May 27, 2012)

The Tories - malevolent *and* stupid.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 27, 2012)

Quartz said:


> And Warsi is revealed as being as a hypocrite.


 
Looks like she may have been claiming expenses she wasn't entitled to. Another benefits cheat is outed. 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2012/may/27/lady-warsi-investigation-flat-expenses


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 27, 2012)

Ibn Khaldoun said:


> The Tories - malevolent *and* stupid.


 
TBF, that should read "Mainstream politicians - malevolent *and* stupid".


----------



## Cid (May 28, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> The Liberals are big in the South West, aren't they? Was there a pasty tax revolt?


 
It would seem so:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-18244640

Credit to madzone for the link.


----------



## elbows (May 28, 2012)

They can't even put a tax on pasties without messing it up and having to u-turn. Economic credibility lol.


----------



## Roadkill (May 29, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Is there an ulterior motive? Oh look: both Hull and Wigan returned Labour MPs...


 
There is with the public spending cuts, which have been pretty carefully calibrated to make sure the burden falls hardest on non-Tory voting parts of the country. That's why much of the south-east has barely noticed the difference, whereas Calderdale council has had to close half of its libraries and Hull has lost its entire youth service, to name but two examples off the top of my head. Admittedly the big exception to that was Great Yarmouth, whose Tory council had to cope with AFAIK the largest percentage budget cut of any local authority. Unsurprisingly, Yarmouth no longer has a Tory council.  

With the tax thing, though, I think it's simple incompetence. Osborne saw an apparent loophole in VAT and tried to close it, without thinking of what the consequences might be. As I said, he hasn't got a fucking clue: he _is_ malevolent, but he's also just plain stupid.  Having also climbed down on the caravan tax he now looks pretty daft as well.


----------



## Streathamite (May 29, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Admittedly the big exception to that was Great Yarmouth, whose Tory council had to cope with AFAIK the largest percentage budget cut of any local authority. Unsurprisingly, Yarmouth no longer has a Tory council.


Actually, Yarmouth is a lot less prosperous, 'leafy' and well, Tory than you'd think. It's an olde-tyme seaside resort that's too rundown and clapped out to get much tourist business, and now that the best of it's North sea oil era is over,. there's just not much money coming into the place.  Consequently, unemployment's the highest in Norfolk, and there's quite a bit of poverty and social blight there


----------



## Roadkill (May 29, 2012)

Streathamite said:


> Actually, Yarmouth is a lot less prosperous, 'leafy' and well, Tory than you'd think. It's an olde-tyme seaside resort that's too rundown and clapped out to get much tourist business, and now that the best of it's North sea oil era is over,. there's just not much money coming into the place. Consequently, unemployment's the highest in Norfolk, and there's quite a bit of poverty and social blight there


 
Of course. I've not been there for a few years, but it was looking pretty depressed when I last visited. Nevertheless, it had a Tory council, I think mainly because Norfolk is in general quite conservative (with the partial exception of Norwich), and it did form a conspicuous exception to the rule that Tory-voting areas have escaped the worst of the cuts.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 29, 2012)

PastyGate lol.


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 29, 2012)

Lets not forget this cunt:



A new multi-million pound boat for Queeny certainly eases my times of austerity, or how about sending every state school in England a new copy of the King James bible with a foreword by the man himself, that should qualm the youths fears for their furture prospects, and after he confirmed the cancellation of a load of school building projects. Fuckspud of the highest order.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 29, 2012)

Dave Mullen said:


> Any time Grayling or Duncan Smith open their mouths.


 
I thought we were talking about examples of stupidity here, Dave, not people who can shit out of their own mouths.


----------



## elbows (May 29, 2012)




----------



## teqniq (Jun 2, 2012)

Not another example, but when one of your supposedly main cheerleaders runs an article such as this you're pretty fucked imo:



> Political punditry may not be the hardest game in the journalistic world (that honour falls to restaurant reviewing) – but it is the one that most heavily taxes one’s reserves of judiciousness. We unsung heroes of what I call the Poncetariat strive mightily for nuance and equivocation. Politics is an infinitely complex business, after all, and poorly suited to crude, simplistic judgments.
> All of which is a pre-emptive apology lest you find it too subtle and neurotic in the quest for balance when I end the week that has passed by observing, of this Government, that it is simply bloody useless; that it is run by a bunch of cocky, precocious schoolchildren; and that it is straying dangerously close, if it hasn’t crossed the borderline already, to becoming a national embarrassment....


----------



## teqniq (Jun 3, 2012)

You could not fucking make it up 

Cameron: government's U-turns a sign of 'resolve, strength and grit'


----------



## Quartz (Jun 4, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> There is with the public spending cuts, which have been pretty carefully calibrated to make sure the burden falls hardest on non-Tory voting parts of the country.


 
I wonder: were the parts of the country now targeted for cuts particular beneficiaries under Labour?



teqniq said:


> You could not fucking make it up
> 
> Cameron: government's U-turns a sign of 'resolve, strength and grit'


 
Would that be the grit underneath the heels of their boots with which they're grinding us down?


----------



## elbows (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2012/jun/07/michael-gove-bibles-schools-disabled




> According to the website Political Scrapbook, there have been complaints that the Bibles have been sent out to schools with no consideration of the needs of disabled students. Critics argue that schools with children who have visual impairments and dexterity problems are finding the Bibles impossible to use.
> A source told the website that the entire project was a mistake. "The small print means students with sight problems can't read it, while the thin paper rules it out for many students with physical disabilities. Why didn't they consult with special schools?"
> In his covering letter to headteachers, the education secretary wrote: "I believe it is important that all pupils … should appreciate this icon, and its impact on our language and democracy." But the materials provided with the Bibles – which cost £370,000 to send to schools – made no reference to accessibility or special educational needs.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 8, 2012)

Have a little faith.

*gets coat*


----------



## elbows (Jun 8, 2012)

Govey 3:16 
Surely he took up our pain
    and bore our suffering, 
yet we considered him punished by God, 
    stricken by him, and afflicted.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 8, 2012)

elbows said:


> <snip>Govey 3:16<snip>
> yet we considered him _*insufficiently *_punished by God,
> *too gently* stricken by him,
> and *hardly *afflicted *at all, *
> *considering that which he truly deserved*.


Corrected for you


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Corrected for you


still too mild.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 8, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> still too mild.


Those who can do better will do better.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Those who can do better will do better.


 
to be fair all I can think of when I think of Gove is smashing his face with a blunt object. At the moment I'm favouring the spade but it changes periodically.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 8, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> to be fair all I can think of when I think of Gove is smashing his face with a blunt object. At the moment I'm favouring the spade but it changes periodically.


Give him an even chance, use the business end of a fork or rake.  Or even a yard broom if you don't mind taking a bit longer.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 11, 2012)

Camerons forget their 8 year old daughter and end up leaving her in the pub.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18391663



> David Cameron and his wife, Samantha, left their eight-year-old daughter, Nancy, in a pub after having Sunday lunch, Downing Street has confirmed.
> She is reported to have spent about 15 minutes at the Plough Inn at Cadsden in Buckinghamshire, before Mr Cameron returned to collect her.
> Number 10 says the couple were "distraught" when they realised Nancy was not with them.


----------



## magneze (Jun 11, 2012)

Ah, beat me to it. That story is perfect for this thread.


----------



## likesfish (Jun 11, 2012)

You'd think the pm would at least have a bodyguard.

Or do the terrorists hate us so much they have decided the cabinet are off limits why do the uk a favour.

barstards,


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jun 11, 2012)

DJ Squelch said:


> Camerons forget their 8 year old daughter and end up leaving her in the pub.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18391663


 
.. and also in the news today -
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18390667
*NSPCC sees record calls about neglect*


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 11, 2012)

More pics of pissed up cameron here please


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## elbows (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## elbows (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## butchersapron (Jun 11, 2012)

I think there's some sort of pattern problem behaviour here. He's already been forced to admit he likes getting pissed up on sundays.


----------



## elbows (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## butchersapron (Jun 11, 2012)

This lad is never off it.


----------



## rekil (Jun 11, 2012)

Time to get social services involved.


----------



## elbows (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## butchersapron (Jun 11, 2012)

witney.gov is it?


----------



## elbows (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## JimW (Jun 11, 2012)

> When the prime minister returned to collect Nancy he found her helping staff.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18391663

See, we are all in this workfare together - they're trialling the child labour version on their own daughter. She'll be up a chimney in Walsall next week, rolling out to you and yours in short order.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 11, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/f...-Cameron-developed-expensive-taste-whisky.htm


----------



## barney_pig (Jun 11, 2012)

> Others were worried about children left home alone or outside in the cold for hours on end, or children whose parents had drink or drug addictions.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## rekil (Jun 11, 2012)

Hiding booze in teapots. Sad.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 11, 2012)

copliker said:


> Hiding booze in teapot. Sad.


 
Drinking booze hidden in a teapot _alone_. Bone intervention squad called.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## where to (Jun 11, 2012)

this story deserves a thread of its own imo.

this is one of those ones which he will never, ever shake off.  for many, this story will give a much clearer insight into his cuntishness than the usual policy/ideological stuff discussed day in day out on here. it resonates somehow.

i expect a drop in approval rating from this, especially amongst women.

it also closes down huge areas of attack for them.

they have crowed and crowed about this sort of thing for years now. broken britain etc.  i hope people have no hesitations in throwing it back in their faces.


----------



## where to (Jun 11, 2012)

the absolute scum that they are. get it fucking up them.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 11, 2012)

This has probably done Cameron's credibility no end of good. A boozy British PM?


----------



## elbows (Jun 12, 2012)

where to said:


> this story deserves a thread of its own imo.
> 
> this is one of those ones which he will never, ever shake off. for many, this story will give a much clearer insight into his cuntishness than the usual policy/ideological stuff discussed day in day out on here. it resonates somehow.
> 
> ...


 
Bollocks will it achieve anything like that, at least not on its own. As part of a wider narrative that he is a lazy fuckwit it does something, but it doesn't feel to me like its resonated the cuntometer more than his policies or angry outbursts have, more likely to resonate in a very different manner with people because they've done something vaguely similar themselves.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 12, 2012)

A coincidence that this story has come out the week he is appearing at the Leveson Inquiry?
The news articles all claim this happened some time ago.
Where did this story first appear? Was it a Murdoch publication firing a shot across his bows?


----------



## barney_pig (Jun 12, 2012)

Front page of Sun.
Edit. Apparently todays Sun claims Cameron has receive wave of sympathy, as other drunken toffs recall children they have abandoned.
 The comments after are less sympathetic.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 12, 2012)

I wouldn't mind being PM if it's possible to have a few drinks while watching your latest boxset and still do the job.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 12, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> This has probably done Cameron's credibility no end of good. A boozy British PM?


 
Not when he's at the head of a government that's introducing a minimum cost per unit, and which is exploring the possibility of excluding people from medical treatment on the basis of alcohol (over)use (among other things). People will hopefully see just how hypocritical it makes him look.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 12, 2012)

To be fair to Cameron, he's drinking *proper* beer in those pix. He's got my vote then


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 12, 2012)

Streathamite said:


> Actually, Yarmouth is a lot less prosperous, 'leafy' and well, Tory than you'd think. It's an olde-tyme seaside resort that's too rundown and clapped out to get much tourist business, and *now that the best of it's North sea oil era is over*,. there's just not much money coming into the place. Consequently, unemployment's the highest in Norfolk, and there's quite a bit of poverty and social blight there


 
Great Yarmouth's???


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 12, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> To be fair to Cameron, he's drinking *proper* beer in those pix. He's got my vote then


 
I hope deb beat you with a large stick for writing that!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 12, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Great Yarmouth's???


 
Yep, Great Yarmouth.


----------



## where to (Jun 12, 2012)

elbows said:


> Bollocks will it achieve anything like that, at least not on its own. As part of a wider narrative that he is a lazy fuckwit it does something, but it doesn't feel to me like its resonated the cuntometer more than his policies or angry outbursts have, more likely to resonate in a very different manner with people because they've done something vaguely similar themselves.


 
come back to me in 6 months on this one.


----------



## elbows (Jun 12, 2012)

If he is considerably more loathed in 6 months then I'll be surprised if its put down to that particular incident. If his woe snowballs, Id struggle to give that event too much credit since this snowball started rolling well before this story emerged. There are many good reasons for swathes of the public to hate him, but right now Im more inclined to look at this snowball in terms of who may have started rolling it. This stuff isn't something Id pick as a great example of being driven by the masses, narrower forces seem to be at work here.


----------



## elbows (Jun 13, 2012)

Returning to the wider theme of Tory ineptitude, does this count? 

http://www.retail-week.com/property...rticle?blocktitle=Most-commented&contentID=-1




> Concern is mounting that plans to make a TV programme about Portas Pilot towns could undermine the efforts of retailers to revive troubled high streets.
> 
> Retailers have reacted with disquiet and anger to a contract circulated by TV company Optomen Television to local businesses in Margate, which won £100,000 of Government funding for its Portas bid and is afflicted by a high retail void rate.
> The Optomen contract imposes draconian filming conditions on retailers including a ‘gagging’ clause, access to company accounts and business plans, a requirement to provide staff to facilitate filming and agreement to participate in “tasks and challenges” set by Mary Portas.
> The Margate Town Team has begun a debate on the issue on its Facebook page and says: “We can’t escape the inevitable conclusion that the desires of a TV production company are being placed above the needs of a community in transition. Can this really be the case?”





> Dan Thompson, founder of the Empty Shops Network, said that the restrictions imposed in the contract – including a ban on discussing involvement in the programme on social networks such as Twitter and Facebook – go against the spirit of collaboration that has enabled hard-pressed town centre traders to learn from others’ experience.





> Thompson said: “What’s become clear is there’s a real gap between what the Government is managing and what the TV company wants. The line is being blurred between a Government programme and a reality TV programme.”
> He added: “We want [lessons from the schemes] to be public and shared but the businesses are being gagged.”
> Independent retail adviser and founder of Independent Retailer Month in the UK Clare Rayner said: “When Grant Shapps [Minister of State for Housing and Local Government] announced the first 12 Portas Pilot towns would have an opportunity to feature on a reality TV show I had major concerns that this approach would make the serious matter of economic regeneration of our high streets into light entertainment.


Now theres a story for our age eh, lol oh dear oh dear.
As for Portas, real classy comments at the public meeting. I'll cut straight to the last bit where she finished waffling and gives an ultimatum:

http://margateneverruns.tumblr.com/post/24976748215/mary-portas-talks-to-margate



> And I will say it again, it’s not about me. I want to work with the town team together, who are the ones when I go back on the train to London who will be working on this 24/7. I will just try and give my vision, try and give little in-roads, try and get some of the big players who I know, try and use my big mouth, try and use my contacts, I’ll try and use everything, but one thing I will not do: is I won’t trip you up, and believe that from me. So we either let the cameras in with me, or I go back on the train and some other town gets it. [Inaudible] So, lets go for it shall we? Thank you very much.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 13, 2012)

From here:



> The chairman of the public administration select committee [Bernard Jenkin, Tory] said there had been a “breakdown of good process and good governance”.


 
'A breakdown of good process and good governance.'  May that become David Cameron's political epitaph.


----------



## Nylock (Jun 13, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> To be fair to Cameron, he's drinking *proper* beer in those pix. He's got my vote then


Proper beer for a proper cunt...


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 13, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Great Yarmouth's???


 the very same. very down at heel these days.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 13, 2012)

Streathamite said:


> the very same. very down at heel these days.


 
I think Will's  smiley may have been with reference to North Sea Oil, 'cos unless you knew that Great Yarmouth is part of the oil industry's supply chain, or had actually spotted rigs offshore waiting to be towed out to their permanent birhs, you wouldn't associate it with North Sea Oil.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 13, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> I think Will's  smiley may have been with reference to North Sea Oil, 'cos unless you knew that Great Yarmouth is part of the oil industry's supply chain, or had actually spotted rigs offshore waiting to be towed out to their permanent birhs, you wouldn't associate it with North Sea Oil.


 
ahh...yes that makes sense. I only knew from the rigs


----------



## Quartz (Jun 13, 2012)

Two of my customers in the oil business are down there and both are doing very well indeed.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 13, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Two of my customers in the oil business are down there and both are doing very well indeed.


 they're an exception - good luck to 'em


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 13, 2012)

Cameron admits massive alcohol abuse whilst under 16.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 13, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Cameron admits alcohol abuse whilst under 16.


 
What about the drugs then Dave?  I thought he wasnt going to talk about this stuff from his youth?


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jun 13, 2012)

"Tories reject empirical evidence shocker" says commentator, "agreewith".


http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2012/jun/13/mandatory-work-scheme-government-research


----------



## elbows (Jun 13, 2012)

Next week on AusteriTV, we take an irreverent look at Camerons journey from axeman to chillax man.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 13, 2012)

jakethesnake said:


>


 
The look of a man who has just realized that somewhere, sometime - and possibly many times - somebody has spat in his pint.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 13, 2012)

Yossarian said:


> The look of a man who has just realized that somewhere, sometime - and possibly many times - somebody has spat in his pint.


Or he's farted and followed through (too much real ale can do that).


----------



## teqniq (Jun 13, 2012)

thanks to Norris Nuvo


----------



## extra dry (Jun 14, 2012)

Cameron on BBC world news...giving evidence , I wonder if he will have a drink after this.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 20, 2012)

Theresa May has been found guilty of contempt of court.  

Among the many downsides of the G20 summit, however, is that it's giving Cameron the opportunity to look 'statesmanlike' and stand apart from the omnishambles, which is likely to do him a bit of good.  Cristina Fernandez de Kirchner gave him a great opportunity to bang the populist drum at home as well.  Let's hope some nice juicy scandal/Ministerial cock-up comes to light in the next week or so, just to make sure he can't capitalise on it.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 21, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Theresa May has been found guilty of contempt of court.


 
And guess what? The only other Home Secretary to also be in contempt of court was a Tory! Fancy that!


----------



## elbows (Jun 21, 2012)

Take That 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-18531008



> Shadow leader of the House of Commons Angela Eagle turned her fire on Take That star Gary Barlow, who with two bandmates, is facing questions about £26m they are alleged to have invested in a scheme that is facing a legal challenge from HMRC.
> The Labour MP said: "The prime minister rushed to the TV studios to condemn the tax avoidance scheme used by Jimmy Carr but he did not take the opportunity to condemn as morally repugnant the tax avoidance scheme used by Conservative supporter Gary Barlow, who's given a whole new meaning to the phrase 'Take That'.
> "If it's all so morally repugnant, why has he just been given an OBE in the birthday honours list?
> "Why is the prime minister's view of what's dodgy in the tax system so partial? Sir Philip Green has interesting tax arrangements but far from being labelled morally repugnant in a Mexico TV studio, he's got a government review to head up."


----------



## 8115 (Jun 21, 2012)

Michael Gove is planning to bring back O-levels.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 21, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Among the many downsides of the G20 summit, however, is that it's giving Cameron the opportunity to look 'statesmanlike' and stand apart from the omnishambles, which is likely to do him a bit of good. Cristina Fernandez de Kirchner gave him a great opportunity to bang the populist drum at home as well. Let's hope some nice juicy scandal/Ministerial cock-up comes to light in the next week or so, just to make sure he can't capitalise on it.


 
Perhaps I spoke too soon.  According to Reuters:



> Accused of irritating France and Russia, frustrating the United States and falling into a testy exchange with Argentina over the Falklands, David Cameron's G20 summit didn't go well.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 21, 2012)

8115 said:


> Michael Gove is planning to bring back O-levels.


 
...without consulting the Lib Dems. Iain Martin in the Torygraph reckons this could break the Coalition, if Labour manage to call a vote on it and the Lib Dems stick to their guns. It's almost certainly daydreaming, though: they'll fold like cheap napkin, just as they have every time.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 22, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> ...without consulting the Lib Dems. Iain Martin in the Torygraph reckons this could break the Coalition, if Labour manage to call a vote on it and the Lib Dems stick to their guns. It's almost certainly daydreaming, though: they'll fold like cheap napkin, just as they have every time.


 
I think the idea may quietly "disappear". According to the Guardian, teaching unions have called it "ludicrous", that's fairly strong language even given the parlous state of relations between Gove and the unions.

I just don't know what "bringing back O-levels" would mean, anyway. Calling the qualification an O-level? Reverting to the O-level syllabus? Doing away with modular GCSEs? I think he's fairly keen on doing away with modular courses.

Interestingly, a quick google tells me that some exam boards do still offer O-levels,  for international students. So maybe the idea is a bit more of a go-er than I thought. Bring back O-levels and keep GCSEs? Risks educational apartheid I would have thought.


----------



## junglevip (Jun 22, 2012)

theresa may guilty of contempt of court tgrphlnk the gove thing was a smoke screen; Allegedly


----------



## rekil (Jun 22, 2012)

Sneaky cup of gin.


----------



## Cid (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm enjoying the reasons for tory GCSE hatred; competition among exam boards leads to a 'race to the bottom'. Er... No shit. Do you think this might apply to other situations?

Although in their mind the solution is probably 'let G4S set them'.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 23, 2012)

copliker said:


> Sneaky cup of gin.


 
That's clearly a cup of Scotch and milk, as given to Cameron by his nanny to shut up his greeting and whining.


----------



## rekil (Jun 23, 2012)

'No, _YOU'RRRRE_ a drink-sodden child-neglecting mess.'

or

'...and you dear, are ugly, but in the morning I'll be sober...or maybe not...tsssss'


----------



## Quartz (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't you wish he were overseas than half seas over?


----------



## elbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Camerons voice does lend itself especially well to the old 'make someone sound drunk via audio processing' trick.


----------



## elbows (Jun 23, 2012)

BigSoc still going down well.




> The archbishop of Canterbury has denounced David Cameron's "big society", saying that it comes across as aspirational waffle that was "designed to conceal a deeply damaging withdrawal of the state from its responsibilities to the most vulnerable".
> The outspoken attack on the prime minister's flagship policy by Rowan Williams – his strongest to date – is contained in a new book, _Faith in the Public Square,_ that is being prepared for publication ahead of his retirement in December.



http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/jun/23/rowan-williams-big-society-cameron


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...osts-to-shame-them-says-top-DWP-official.html


----------



## Ld222 (Jul 4, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...osts-to-shame-them-says-top-DWP-official.html


 

At least the comments on that article seem to be along the right tracks, The ones I read anyway


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 4, 2012)

Ld222 said:


> At least the comments on that article seem to be along the right tracks, The ones I read anyway


Wow! Some sense from telegraph readers!!


----------



## shagnasty (Jul 4, 2012)

elbows said:


> Camerons voice does lend itself especially well to the old 'make someone sound drunk via audio processing' trick.



He sounds like that old cow thatcher


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 5, 2012)

shagnasty said:


> He sounds like that old cow thatcher


 
His speechwriters will be happy to see you saying that. It's probably what they were aiming for.


----------



## skudo (Jul 5, 2012)

Is it really possible,in this day and age,that someone like cameron and his henchmen can install themselves in goverment and declare themselves untouchable.There has to be a way of removing these psychotic parasites from Westminster before they destroy the country.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 5, 2012)

skudo said:


> <snip>There has to be a way of removing these psychotic parasites from Westminster before they destroy the country.


I really hope that there is, but each day makes it look less possible.


----------



## skudo (Jul 5, 2012)

shagnasty said:


> He sounds like that old cow thatcher


That old bag of puke is getting her just rewards for what she did to this country in the 80's.It's strange how her and Reagan were both smitten by Alzeimers.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 5, 2012)

skudo said:


> Is it really possible,in this day and age,that someone like cameron and his henchmen can install themselves in goverment and declare themselves untouchable.There has to be a way of removing these psychotic parasites from Westminster before they destroy the country.


 
You'll have to wait until 2014 or 2015. Cheer up! How much damage can they do in 3 years?


----------



## teqniq (Jul 5, 2012)

Quartz said:


> ... Cheer up! How much damage can they do in 3 years?


Surely you jest.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 7, 2012)

> George Osborne is preparing to defend the right of British banks to pay large bonuses against EU plans to cap the pay-outs, it emerged last night.




http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...e-to-fight-for-bankers-bonuses-in-Europe.html

<shakes head & ponders the thought of smashing Gideon in the face with a sledge hammer>


----------



## Greebo (Jul 7, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> <snip><shakes head & ponders the thought of smashing Gideon in the face with a sledge hammer>


Don't be silly.  Start on his crotch with the sledgehammer, so that you can be sure he'll feel pain from two blows without the one to the face knocking him out or killing him first.


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 7, 2012)

copliker said:


> 'No, _YOU'RRRRE_ a drink-sodden child-neglecting mess.'


PM is out of touch with ordinary people and reducing the UK into a sad mess


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2012)

I may have been premature when I spoke a while back of Osbornes Prime-ministerial ambitions having been derailed, probably in the Leveson thread, but this theme does seem to be evolving nicely:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2012/jul/06/george-osborne-prime-minister-successor


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2012)

elbows said:


> I may have been premature when I spoke a while back of Osbornes Prime-ministerial ambitions having been derailed, probably in the Leveson thread, but this theme does seem to be evolving nicely:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2012/jul/06/george-osborne-prime-minister-successor


I'd like to queue for that bus please.


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2012)

The ruthless incompetence is pissing off their own base


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 8, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rs-torn-father-David-Cameron-heated-vote.html

lol


----------



## Apathy (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## elbows (Jul 9, 2012)

lols:



> A campaign by George Osborne to link Ed Balls to the Libor rate setting scandal ran into trouble on Sunday when it emerged that the cabinet secretary raised concerns about the rate with the Bank of England at the height of the financial crisis in 2008.


 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2012/jul/09/george-osborn-ed-balls-libor


----------



## skudo (Jul 18, 2012)

Mr Blob said:


> PM is out of touch with ordinary people and reducing the UK into a sad mess


I honestly don't think that this Cretin has EVER been in touch with ordinary people !


----------



## treelover (Jul 19, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...osts-to-shame-them-says-top-DWP-official.html


 
at one time it was fraud teams whose faces were posted on lamposts, etc, how things change...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## skudo (Jul 25, 2012)

At last,one of those Tory vermin has had the assole to say what he thinks about that bag of filth,Osborne,albeit he is a toffee nosed ponsing lord,who has obviously noticed that the Tory scum are finished and has decided to desert the sinking ship to save his own liberal democrat ass.Still,it was refreshing to hear him say that Osborne was like a chancellor on work experience,but obviously Osborne can't take a hint.


----------



## magneze (Jul 25, 2012)

skudo said:


> At last,one of those Tory vermin has had the assole to say what he thinks about that bag of filth,Osborne,albeit he is a toffee nosed ponsing lord,who has obviously noticed that the Tory scum are finished and has decided to desert the sinking ship to save his own liberal democrat ass.Still,it was refreshing to hear him say that Osborne was like a chancellor on work experience,but obviously Osborne can't take a hint.


Yeah, but he wanted Chris Huhne or David Laws next. Yes mate, lets the crims take over.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jul 25, 2012)

copliker said:


> Sneaky cup of gin.


 
Do you think that is Brylcreen or natural, home-made grease on his flick?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 25, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> Do you think that is Brylcreen or natural, home-made grease on his flick?


Lovingly hand made in small amounts as shown in "there's something about Mary".


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 25, 2012)

Osborne'omics' dominating the day's non Olympic news today

BBC mentions the 'extra Bank Holidays' and 'the rain' as contributory factors, and even Stephanie Flanders only challenges public school poshboy gently ....


----------



## skudo (Jul 25, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> Do you think that is Brylcreen or natural, home-made grease on his flick?


More like dog shit


----------



## Greebo (Jul 26, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Osborne'omics' dominating the day's non Olympic news today
> 
> BBC mentions the 'extra Bank Holidays' and 'the rain' as contributory factors, and even Stephanie Flanders only challenges public school poshboy gently ....


His excuses were ripped to shreds on the Today programme though. 

Now for the bad news, who the hell would replace him if he jumped before he was pushed?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 26, 2012)

I see no one has mentioned Dominic Raab, who claimed that men are discriminated against from birth and has labelled feminists as "bigots". 



> But the Esher and Walton MP insisted: "While we have some of the toughest anti-discrimination laws in the world, we are blind to some of the most flagrant discrimination – against men.
> "From the cradle to the grave, men are getting a raw deal. Men work longer hours, die earlier, but retire later than women. That won't be fixed for another seven years.
> "One reason women are left 'holding the baby' is anti-male discrimination in rights of maternity/paternity leave …
> "Meanwhile, young boys are educationally disadvantaged compared to girls, and divorced or separated fathers are systematically ignored by the courts."
> ...


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 26, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Osborne'omics' dominating the day's non Olympic news today
> 
> BBC mentions the 'extra Bank Holidays' and 'the rain' as contributory factors, and even Stephanie Flanders only challenges public school poshboy gently ....


Maybe that's because she went to a public school herself? In fact she went to St Paul's Girls School, while he went to St Paul's Boys School across the river in Barnes.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 26, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> Maybe that's because she went to a public school herself? In fact she went to St Paul's Girls School, while he went to St Paul's Boys School across the river in Barnes.


They all piss in the same pot - the two privately educated oxbridge boys running the tories, the two oxbridge boys (one privately educated) who run the labour party, and Flanders the privately educated oxbridge girl who runs the BBC's economic coverage. (and who was shagging the previous two as well).


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 26, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> They all piss in the same pot - the two privately educated oxbridge boys running the tories, the two orbridge boys (one privately educated) who run the labour party, and Flanders the privately educated oxbridge girl who runs the BBC's economic coverage. (and who was shagging the previous two as well).


Not forgetting, of course, that she's also the granddaughter of Claud Cockburn.


----------



## elbows (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 26, 2012)

Butchers/nino posts ... presumably that's why Osborne granted her any kind of 'interview' in the first place. No doubt with all sorts of underlying 'understandings' attached .... 

Steve Bell has still got it


----------



## elbows (Jul 27, 2012)

Hunt bell has still got it


----------



## elbows (Jul 27, 2012)

The remix.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 27, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Osborne'omics' dominating the day's non Olympic news today
> 
> BBC mentions the 'extra Bank Holidays' and 'the rain' as contributory factors, and even Stephanie Flanders only challenges public school poshboy gently ....


  Remind me again how many more bank holidays Germany has over Britain and I'm sure they have rain as well. Yet they're not totally in the shitter?


----------



## elbows (Aug 5, 2012)

Hunt getting filmed talking to Murdoch at the olympics. I am rather enjoying the fact that at the moment being seen with Murdoch has such a stigma, although theres obviously additional fuel for this concept when applied to Hunt in particular.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-19127427


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 6, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Remind me again how many more bank holidays Germany has over Britain and I'm sure they have rain as well. Yet they're not totally in the shitter?


 
Struggling to think of any other countries in Europe (other than Ireland?), that have fewer bank holidays than us


----------



## skudo (Aug 6, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Struggling to think of any other countries in Europe (other than Ireland?), that have fewer bank holidays than us [
> That's because there isn't any.All these cockroach MP's are interested in is spouting their lies and deceit to the lame brains amongst us in the hope that they will believe we are no different to any other country when it comes to being treated the same,especially in employment,etc.We are treated like crap in just about everthing we do or need,including housing,taxes,pensions,healthcare,health and safety,and not forgetting the criminal law,which is heavily weighted in favour of the rich.


----------



## skudo (Aug 6, 2012)

elbows said:


> Hunt getting filmed talking to Murdoch at the olympics. I am rather enjoying the fact that at the moment being seen with Murdoch has such a stigma, although theres obviously additional fuel for this concept when applied to Hunt in particular.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-19127427


Well,there you go,It just goes to show the contempt these scumbags treat us with.As far as they are concerned it's "Ah well,those dopey assoles will have forgotten all about our cosy little scam and we can get back to where we left off".


----------



## elbows (Aug 21, 2012)

The centre-piece of their stupidity, and the one that does them in eventually, should really be a failure to curb the debt, debt which acts as the justification for their agendas.

So its time for them to start shitting themselves....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-19329758




> *The UK government unexpectedly had to borrow money in July, traditionally a good month for tax receipts.*
> Borrowing to cover the gap between spending and revenue was £600m in July,*the Office for National Statistics said*. There was a surplus of £2.8bn in the same month a year earlier.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 21, 2012)

The Conservative Party should not be trusted by voters, according to a Tory councillor in North Somerset.

From the horses mouth.


----------



## elbows (Aug 21, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> The Conservative Party should not be trusted by voters, according to a Tory councillor in North Somerset.
> 
> From the horses mouth.


 
Quality 



> The problems emerged last year, when the running of the NSCA was taken over by Conservative Central Office following a row over the purchase of a minibus for Liam Fox MP's election campaign.


 
The stench of the Fox rises again!



> Mr Cameron has accused Conservative Central Office of keeping key details secret, imposing control unnecessarily on North Somerset and of contriving the offences.


 
His surname helps


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 23, 2012)

> "The European economic and welfare model – I think it's over," says Mark Littlewood, director of the Institute of Economic Affairs (IEA), like the CPS a veteran British free-market thinktank reinvigorated by current possibilities. He favours cutting state spending in Britain by over a third, and leaving citizens with a "basic safety net". Yet he finds the coalition far too cautious. "There has been an incredibly modest reduction in public spending. *It's as if the coalition have arrived at the scene of a road accident: they've urgently applied a tourniquet to the bleeding patient, but that's it. There's no rehabilitation programme to make the patient leaner, meaner, fitter."*


 
A new Tory way for treating victims of road accidents. Take them straight to the gym on a diet of bread and water with some head slaps and kidney punches thrown in to toughen you all up.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 23, 2012)

elbows said:


> The centre-piece of their stupidity, and the one that does them in eventually, should really be a failure to curb the debt, debt which acts as the justification for their agendas.
> 
> So its time for them to start shitting themselves....
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-19329758


 
Well, yes, especially since 'senior economists' (as the media often insists on describing them), including quite a few who backed Osborne's deficit-reduction plan two years ago, are now queueing up to tell him to ease up on spending cuts and invest more money in infrastructure, housing and so on to get the economy moving.

Quite aside from the fact that this is a pretty clear - if implicit - indication that Osborne is incompetent, that the neo-classical orthodoxies he believes in don't work and that we need to start dusting Keynes off again, it's also really rather close to what Alastair Darling was arguing going into the last election. Unfortunately, aside from Darling himself, no-one in the Labour party seems to be making this point. Where's Ed Balls gone?


----------



## Quartz (Aug 23, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Unfortunately, aside from Darling himself, no-one in the Labour party seems to be making this point. Where's Ed Balls gone?


 
Ed Balls seems to be being intelligent for once and keeping quiet. As one of the architects of the current disaster he can't really speak up, so he's keeping quiet and letting Osborne hang himself.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 23, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Ed Balls seems to be being intelligent for once and keeping quiet. As one of the architects of the current disaster he can't really speak up, so he's keeping quiet and letting Osborne hang himself.


 
Typically penetrating analysis there.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 23, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Typically penetrating analysis there.


 
If you disagree with my observation, let's hear your analysis.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 23, 2012)

Quartz said:


> If you disagree with my observation, let's hear your analysis.


 
You already have, on this thread.  I'm not going through the same process of banging my head against a brick wall again.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 23, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> You already have, on this thread. I'm not going through the same process of banging my head against a brick wall again.


 
Ah yes, your knee-jerk defence of Labour. Tories bad; Labour good. Sorry, but it doesn't work that way.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 23, 2012)

You are a very silly man.

What doesn't work that way?


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 23, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Ah yes, your knee-jerk defence of Labour. Tories bad; Labour good. Sorry, but it doesn't work that way.


 
Fuck's sake. 

No-one on that thread was arguing anything like that, and certainly not me.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 23, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Ah yes, your knee-jerk defence of Labour. Tories bad; Labour good. Sorry, but it doesn't work that way.


 
You don't understand anything do you?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2012)

Its been explained a million times that a) labour did not cause the financial crash and b) acknowledging the complex nature of international finance does not mean there are any freinds of labour here.


Quartz muleishly repeats his 'labour got us into this mess' mantra again, some months down the line.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 24, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Its been explained a million times that a) labour did not cause the financial crash


 
That's not in doubt. But they were in power. They're *responsible* for letting it happen. They're *responsible* for not stopping it.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 24, 2012)

Quartz said:


> That's not in doubt. But they were in power. They're *responsible* for letting it happen. They're *responsible* for not stopping it.


 
They're no more or less responsible than the rest of the political and business class.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 24, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> They're no more or less responsible than the rest of the political and business class.



And let's, for clarity, extend that political and business class transatlantically to try and encapsulate as much of the global element of the financial crisis as possible. 

Quartz seems to believe that being *in power* gives you an automatic brake on world events, hence why Quartz seems to believe that if Labour had tried harder they could have not _let it happen_.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2012)

Well yes, being 'responsible for not stopping it' I mean really. It's not a game of Monopoly where you can throw the board in the air when you are losing ffs. What does Quartz suggest that Labour should have done, with an economy totally enmeshed with the global system? Say 'I aint playing'? Yeah.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 24, 2012)

I think it's clear that Quartz doesn't know how Parliament, and having the majority to form a Government and exercising the powers available to a Government, actually works.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 24, 2012)

Balbi said:


> And let's, for clarity, extend that political and business class transatlantically to try and encapsulate as much of the global element of the financial crisis as possible.
> 
> Quartz seems to believe that being *in power* gives you an automatic brake on world events


 
I think no such thing and you do me a disservice to impute that. Being in power gave Labour responsibility for the UK, not the world. Despite Gordon Brown's pronouncement.

Strange how Canadian banks were largely unaffected, isn't it? And NZ banks. And Australian banks.

Labour could have cracked down on the mortgage market. They did not. Labour could have cracked down on the sub-prime market. They did not. They could have cracked down on the derivatives market. They did not. Labour could have let the insolvent banks fail while arranging for other, solvent, banks to step in. They did not. They were responsible.

Don't think I hold the Tories in high regard: they seem to be making a complete pig's ear of it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2012)

I would extend it further to say that Quartz does not know how geo-politics, economics and well-everything- works. It's like in his head it's all about as complex as premier league football.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 24, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Fuck's sake.
> 
> No-one on that thread was arguing anything like that, and certainly not me.


 
Well, given the opening post on that thread, it's not exactly difficult to establish *why* Quartz might have thought people were saying that.
After all, if you're that wrong in an OP, then you're going to be out-of-sync on a lot of other things too.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 24, 2012)

Apart from Canada having its own sub-prime issues arising this year, and not having a housing bubble. And Australia being equally affected by the lack of market for mortgage backed financial packages. Oh, and the Aussie and NZ housing price boom ending in 2003ish meaning they weren't at a height of housing price when the sub-prime crisis hit.

How would they have cracked down on the mortgage market?

Or the derivatives market, which actually hasn't gone pop like it should do yet?

And the banks, letting the failing ones go under would have caused absolute fucking chaos, and you're an idiot if you can't see that.

You are, sadly, hindsight-man. With all the powers to saywhere it went wrong after it went wrong, and say what shouldn't have happened, without actually providing a decent explanation of how you would have done it, and how you would have justified the results at the time. Oh, and blaming Labour - because the government were then, like you are now, in full possession of all the facts and made conscious decisions to let the economy toilet because, what? Ah.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 24, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I would extend it further to say that Quartz does not know how geo-politics, economics and well-everything- works.


 
I don't believe anyone understands how the global economy works. If it were understood, we wouldn't be in this mess.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 24, 2012)

Quartz said:


> I don't believe anyone understands how the global economy works. If it were understood, we wouldn't be in this mess.


We're on this mess _because_ they understood ffs.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 24, 2012)

Balbi said:


> And the banks, letting the failing ones go under would have caused absolute fucking chaos, and you're an idiot if you can't see that.


 
Of course the chaos caused would have been bad, but it wouldn't have been as bad as the state we're now in. It would have been over quickly. Not all the banks would have gone, and others would have stepped in. And been encouraged to. Remind me, how's Iceland doing these days?



> You are, sadly, hindsight-man.


 
We all are.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 24, 2012)

Quartz said:


> I think no such thing and you do me a disservice to impute that.


 
You do yourself a greater disservice by allowing your prejudices to blind you to political and economic reality.



> Being in power gave Labour responsibility for the UK, not the world. Despite Gordon Brown's pronouncement.


 
Labour's responsibility was indeed to the UK, and they *are* culpable in terms of lack of re-regulation post-'97. What they're *not* responsible for, and can't be held accountable for are the various factors that combined to cause the "credit crunch". That is, a UK bank didn't invent derivatives trading



> Strange how Canadian banks were largely unaffected, isn't it? And NZ banks. And Australian banks.


 
And German banks.
As has previously been explained to you (obviously a futile effort), there were good reasons for those nations that were little-affected to be little-affected: Reasons such as separation between household and investment banking, in Germany's case an almost 90 year-old law forbidding certain types of investment by certain grades of domestic bank, tomutual ownership.



> Labour could have cracked down on the mortgage market. They did not. Labour could have cracked down on the sub-prime market. They did not. They could have cracked down on the derivatives market. They did not. Labour could have let the insolvent banks fail while arranging for other, solvent, banks to step in. They did not. They were responsible.
> 
> Don't think I hold the Tories in high regard: they seem to be making a complete pig's ear of it.


 
You're a political and economic _naif_.
Labour *couldn't* have cracked down on the mainstream mortgage market, because there is and was nothing wrong with it _per se_. What went wrong was the knock-on effects to credit caused by "the credit crunch".
Labour couldn't have "cracked down" on the sub-prime market. The market in the UK was/is minimal and the market was pan-national. All an attempt at regulation would have done would have meant the banks buying in various derivatives with sub-primes bundled in from non-UK sources. The end result would have been the same, and attributable to the failure of the same market when "the credit crunch" hit: The US.
Labour couldn't have "cracked down" on the derivatives market" in any way that would have made a meaningful difference given the international nature of the credit problems that caused "the crunch".
Labour would have been exceedingly stupid to let banks fail unless they were *absolutely certain* they could contain the domino effect that a bank failure causes, often in terms of a "run" of savers withdrawing their deposits (which would have *massively* magnified the effects of "the credit crunch" into a possible credit *and* liquidity crunch).

Don't know why I've bothered explaining this. You'll still carry on believing your moron's narrative, regardless of its basis in fantasy.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 24, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Of course the chaos caused would have been bad, but it wouldn't have been as bad as the state we're now in. It would have been over quickly. Not all the banks would have gone, and others would have stepped in. And been encouraged to. Remind me, how's Iceland doing these days.



Oh, really. Iceland? Population 319,000. Or, slightly more than the town I live in. If that's your comparison, again, idiot.

And if you follow the narrative, other banks weren't stepping in because there was a bit of a financial crash/crisis on.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 24, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Labour's responsibility was indeed to the UK, and they *are* culpable in terms of lack of re-regulation post-'97.


 
Progress at last!



> What they're *not* responsible for, and can't be held accountable for are the various factors that combined to cause the "credit crunch". That is, a UK bank didn't invent derivatives trading


 
So? It's the Treasury's job to examine the effect of this sort of thing on the economy. To foresee and foreguard.



> As has previously been explained to you (obviously a futile effort), there were good reasons for those nations that were little-affected to be little-affected: Reasons such as separation between household and investment banking, in Germany's case an almost 90 year-old law forbidding certain types of investment by certain grades of domestic bank, to mutual ownership.


 
So why didn't Labour implement them? Too busy trying to ban hunting with horses, perhaps? Or feathering their own nests.



> Labour *couldn't* have cracked down on the mainstream mortgage market, because there is and was nothing wrong with it _per se_.


 
Wrong. People were getting mortgages who shouldn't have been getting them. Remember NINJA mortgages? Self-certification?



> Labour couldn't have "cracked down" on the sub-prime market. The market in the UK was/is minimal and the market was pan-national. All an attempt at regulation would have done would have meant the banks buying in various derivatives with sub-primes bundled in from non-UK sources.


 
That's an assumption on your part.



> Labour would have been exceedingly stupid to let banks fail unless they were *absolutely certain* they could contain the domino effect that a bank failure causes


 
Hence my comment about getting other banks in.



> , often in terms of a "run" of savers withdrawing their deposits (which would have *massively* magnified the effects of "the credit crunch" into a possible credit *and* liquidity crunch).


 
Yes, but the crunch would have been short term. Like Iceland, we might well be out of it by now. Instead, we have the current morass.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 24, 2012)

Stop using Iceland as an even half way decent comparison to the UK. It's stupid.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 24, 2012)

How's the think-tank going Quartz?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 24, 2012)

Quartz said:


> I don't believe anyone understands how the global economy works. If it were understood, we wouldn't be in this mess.


 
The banks and "big finance" etc understand all too well. The deck has been thoroughly stacked in their favour. *That* is the problem, not ignorance.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 24, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Progress at last!


 
Are you implying that I've said anything substantively different? If so, please post. That's "substantively different", though, not "Quartz has decided this means something other than the normative definition".




> So? It's the Treasury's job to examine the effect of this sort of thing on the economy. To foresee and foreguard.


 
Much as it is the money industry's job to stay ahead of the Treasury. Which has the most power in any nation-state?




> So why didn't Labour implement them?


 
Why would you legislate for something that even most economists didn't predict? Germany had such a law only because their experiences in the '20s scarred them into wishing to ensure that they never had a similar interdependence on foreign banks as they had then.



> Too busy trying to ban hunting with horses, perhaps? Or feathering their own nests.


 
Probably the latter




> Wrong. People were getting mortgages who shouldn't have been getting them. Remember NINJA mortgages? Self-certification?


 
Which formed what, 1.8-2.00% of the entirety of the book for domestic mortgages in the UK? And while those mortgages weren't "prime", they hardly rated as "sub-prime" in the way that the federally-backed domestic mortgages in the US did.




> That's an assumption on your part.


 
Sure it's an assumption, but it's one based on a slightly better understanding of how "the system" works than you've displayed.




> Hence my comment about getting other banks in.


 
Which "other banks" would those be?




> Yes, but the crunch would have been short term. Like Iceland, we might well be out of it by now. Instead, we have the current morass.


 
There are very few comparators between Iceland's economy and banking system and that of the UK, so your insistence on using Iceland as a basis for comparison is, to say the least, not sensible.


----------



## elbows (Aug 24, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Ed Balls seems to be being intelligent for once and keeping quiet. As one of the architects of the current disaster he can't really speak up, so he's keeping quiet and letting Osborne hang himself.


 
He spoke up plenty before now, and an episode of Question Time earlier this summer tended to indicate that commentators and swathes of the public had grown tired of the 'its all the last governments fault' Tory defence. I seem to recall that when New Labour got into power they managed to make the same defense last a lot longer, I guess the longevity of such a shield is quite variable for all sorts of reasons.

Perhaps Balls has simply been on holiday, since thats the part of the cycle we are in at the moment.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 24, 2012)

<adds Dominic Raab to my 'smack in the face' wish list>

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/...nchained-rise-of-new-tory-right?newsfeed=true


----------



## Quartz (Aug 24, 2012)

> You should sell abolishing the minimum wage in positive terms, as providing young people with a first step on the jobs ladder, as a 'jobs for all' scheme."




  

Remind me, how many people who are not young are on the minimum wage? That would have been me, three years ago.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 24, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> The banks and "big finance" etc understand all too well.


 
Perhaps you'd care to reflect on that? If they 'understand all too well', how come they completely ballsed things up?



elbows said:


> Perhaps Balls has simply been on holiday, since thats the part of the cycle we are in at the moment.


 
If that's the case I would suggest Milliband should keep him there.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 25, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Perhaps you'd care to reflect on that? If they 'understand all too well', how come they completely ballsed things up?


 
They didn't "balls it up". You're assuming that capitalism necessarily has to have some kind of set of rules by which it either garners profit from the deals it does, or it doesn't garner profit from the deals it does. Big business in general, and big finance in particular has been moving beyond that steadily for at least the last 60 years into a situation where the continuance of such businesses are tied into the continuance of the nation-state's economy in such a way that the state (whichever party is in government) feels obliged to shore up failure with public funds in order to avoid the financial meltdown of that nation-state. "Too big to fail" is a discourse that both business and government take very seriously, and is merely of a piece with the policy of socialisation of costs/privatisation of profits equation that business and government have operated under for centuries.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 25, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> They didn't "balls it up".


 
They most certainly did.



> "Too big to fail" is a discourse that both business and government take very seriously...


 
A pity on the governments' parts because it's false. There's always someone to pick up the pieces. Politicians are just scared of the short-term consequences, have been frightened into submission, or have been paid off.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 25, 2012)

If only they were as brave as you, fearlessly fucking millions instantly in your right headed decisionmaking.

The worst kind of shock doctrine crap, is what you're proposing.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm drifting that way. Labour were ultimately as culpable as the Tories. Where's the difference?


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 25, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> <adds Dominic Raab to my 'smack in the face' wish list>
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/...nchained-rise-of-new-tory-right?newsfeed=true


 
Raab is a cunt of the highest order.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 26, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> I'm drifting that way. Labour were ultimately as culpable as the Tories. Where's the difference?


 
There isn't any. That's the whole point: Whichever bunch of goat-rectums had been in power in 2007-2008, the same game would have played out, so for Quartz to blame *a* party, prime minister or chancellor is facile and shallow, given the ideological and economic predicates of neoliberalism. Choosing between the parties is just choosing to get the same shit from different arseholes.


----------



## elbows (Aug 26, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2012/aug/26/council-tax-benefits-revolt


> David Cameron is facing a revolt in his own Oxfordshire "backyard" as local Tories join a national outcry over council tax reforms that they say will cost people on low earnings more than £420 a year from next April.
> Tory-run West Oxfordshire district council, which covers the prime minister's Witney constituency, has decided to go it alone and keep the existing system throughout next year, effectively snubbing Cameron's government.




I suppose the realities of typical tory 'localism' policies, as a way to spread the burden of cut-making responsibility onto local politicians, was always going to result in a backlash at some point. But as more of these dodgy agendas kick in the timing couldnt be much worse, since the government find themselves held in such low regard even before we enter the phase where various hideous cuts really start to bite.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 26, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> There isn't any. That's the whole point: Whichever bunch of goat-rectums had been in power in 2007-2008, the same game would have played out, so for Quartz to blame *a* party, prime minister or chancellor is facile and shallow, given the ideological and economic predicates of neoliberalism. Choosing between the parties is just choosing to get the same shit from different arseholes.


 
So you don't blame the Tories for the recessions of the 80s and 90s and the ERM fiasco? I do.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 27, 2012)

Quartz said:


> So you don't blame the Tories for the recessions of the 80s and 90s and the ERM fiasco? I do.


 
Don't put words in my mouth, there's a good chap.
Neoliberal policy hadn't reached it's apex in the '80s and '90s. It was still contending with the social-democratic consensus. It's arguable that the surrender to neoliberalism only happened in the mid '90s with Blair's decision to abandon social democracy in favour of slightly-ameliorated neoliberalism (his "third way"). I blame the Tories for what they did, and I blame Labour for what they were guilty of. Unlike you, however, I don't blame any specific UK mainstream political party or members of the parliamentary parties for something that is obviously and demonstrably outside of their control. To do so would be to ignore the real causes.


----------



## youngian (Aug 27, 2012)

Here Tory MEP nutter Roger Helmer explains why Sarah Palin would make a good president-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=lfy6P_pKNwE

This bloke left for UKIP this year and 'had been planning to step down in December and hand over to his friend and fellow Eurosceptic, Rupert Matthews.'

But- 'It is understood the Conservative Party had raised objections to Mr Matthews, the author of a number of books on alien encounters and UFOs.' 


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-17242953


----------



## Quartz (Aug 27, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Unlike you, however, I don't blame any specific UK mainstream political party or members of the parliamentary parties for something that is obviously and demonstrably outside of their control.


 
And there's the rub. I do not believe that it was out of their control. Either the Tories (e.g. Lamont's idiotic deliberate shadowing of the ERM) or Labour more recently.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2012)

Quartz said:


> And there's the rub. I do not believe that it was out of their control. Either the Tories (e.g. Lamont's idiotic deliberate shadowing of the ERM) or Labour more recently.


 
Apples and oranges. Lamont's stupidity was confined to a single action, and the consequences (eminently foreseeable) were limited. The credit crunch was unavoidable as soon as a profitable world *market* for derivatives developed, because it meant that quantity of sales would inevitably overwhelm quality of product as the most important factor. It quickly became apparent that any consequences of product or credit failure would be uncontrollable, that ripples from a single point of failure could be magnified into devastating waves, but that's never mattered to "big finance". Why would it, as long as they continued to make money out of money?


----------



## elbows (Sep 3, 2012)

And so an example of the calibre of the rising stars of the tory party:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2012/sep/02/grant-shapps-google-howtocorp-adsense



> Grant Shapps, the Conservative housing minister tipped for promotion to the cabinet this week, founded a family business selling software that increases a website's advertising revenue by breaching Google's code of practice.
> The $497 (£313) software package, TrafficPaymaster, creates web pages by "spinning and scraping" content from other sites to attract advertising from Google.





> Going under the name Michael Green and casting himself as an internet marketing guru, Shapps in 2007 claimed audiences could "make $20,000 in 20 days guaranteed or your money back" – if they spent $200 buying his bespoke software.
> Shapps previously told journalists he used the name Michael Green for the business to keep it separate from his political work.





> This is the second time in recent weeks Shapps has found himself at the centre of an internet row. In July the MP was forced to deny he used software to boost the number of followers to his Twitter account, after an online argument with Lord Prescott, the Labour former deputy prime minister.
> Shapps is followed by 57,000 people on Twitter and says he achieved this by following and unfollowing thousands of people each week. In the week to 16 July, he had followed and unfollowed more than 3,000 people – an average of nearly 450 per day.
> However, in an email to subscribers entitled "How To Build a BIG List", HowToCorp recommended people purchase TweetAdder, an automated tool for mass following and unfollowing people on Twitter. Until June, Shapp's wife Belinda, the sole director and owner of HowToCorp, had not used Twitter regularly and wrote on her own website that she was a "self-confessed social media novice".


Scraping the bottom of the vermin barrel a bit these days.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 3, 2012)

elbows said:


> Scraping the bottom of the vermin barrel a bit these days.


 
Cameron must be really desperate to place any faith in such a chancer. One would hope that this is a sign that more talented Tories are refusing to serve, perhaps with a coup being mounted at the conference; sadly the reverse is more likely, that Shapps is one of the better of a truly dire lot.


----------



## Nylock (Sep 3, 2012)

Maybe this IS the talent


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 3, 2012)

Shapps is/was a sockpuppeter too



> Let me make it absolutely clear what you’re looking at here;
> Grant Shapps is not just a Conservative MP and Shadow Housing Minister… he’s Vice Chairman of the Conservative Party “with responsibility for campaigning” (source).
> So we’re not talking about some overzealous activist or flunky… we are talking about the guy in charge of the Ealing Southall campaign for the Conservatives and in charge of campaigning for the Conservatives overall (oh, plus he’s also Chairman of a company that claims some web expertise).
> And he’s just been caught in a very clumsy sock-puppeting attempt… because he forgot that he was still logged in to his personal YouTube account at the time of the attempt.
> ...


----------



## elbows (Sep 3, 2012)

David Davis thinks the economy should be subjected to 'shock therapy' which due to his beliefs appears to involve completely murdering it.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-19468009



> David Davis said Mr Osborne should cut taxes and spending further to "reinvigorate" fortunes.


 
Some people think I'm bonkers
but I just think I'm free
Man I'm just living my life
according to insane ideologeeee


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 3, 2012)

Thread 

(belter that one)


----------



## Quartz (Sep 3, 2012)

elbows said:


> BBC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
He's right. Taxes should be cut. But taxes should be cut at the low end, not the high end. Specifically that means cutting VAT and fuel duty, letting people use their partner's tax-free allowance, and giving children tax-free allowances that can be used by their guardians. And uncapping National Insurance. And taxing expats in the same way America does.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 3, 2012)

What about putting them up? What taxes was this davis on about btw quartz?


----------



## Quartz (Sep 3, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> What about putting them up? What taxes was this davis on about btw quartz?


 
Davis was saying that taxes should be cut. And in that he's correct. But like most Tories he means at the high end. In that he's wrong. I'm saying that they should be cut at the low end.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 3, 2012)

What about putting them up? What taxes was this davis on about btw quartz?


----------



## Quartz (Sep 3, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> What about putting them up? What taxes was this davis on about btw quartz?


 
Not Davis. Me. I'm suggesting NI should be uncapped. I'm suggesting that expats should be taxed.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah, I've just seen Davis's genius plan.



> But David Davis, who lost the Conservative leadership contest to David Cameron in 2005, has called for a different approach, based on deeper spending and tax cuts.
> "What is fundamentally important is that we tackle the problem of low growth in our economy before once again our nation becomes used to the idea it can just bump along the bottom comfortably," he said.


 
I love it.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 3, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> What about putting them up? What taxes was this davis on about btw quartz?


 
I think he means, go harder on austerity.


----------



## Nylock (Sep 3, 2012)

elbows said:


> David Davis thinks the economy should be subjected to 'shock therapy' which due to his beliefs appears to involve completely murdering it.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-19468009
> 
> ...


Unsurprisingly, one of those least affected by the recession wants to hit even harder those who are most affected by it, and whilst doing so giving businesses loads of tax breaks. What a grade 'A' twat...


----------



## 8115 (Sep 3, 2012)

Maybe he's been reading The Shock Doctrine and getting ideas.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 3, 2012)

8115 said:


> Maybe he's been reading The Shock Doctrine and getting ideas wanking.


 
Seems more apt.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 7, 2012)

Old Tony Blair's been advising a mining corporation on their massive takeover of another mining corporation.  I nearly started a labour fuckups thread, but I thought hey, ho I'll put it here, it's not like you can get a cigarette paper in between any of them anyway


----------



## treelover (Sep 8, 2012)

Usually i would agree with you but over 90 LP MP's have signed John McDonnell's very robust EDM on the Work Capability Assessment, though If they were power it might have been very different..


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 8, 2012)

treelover said:


> Usually i would agree with you but over 90 LP MP's have signed John McDonnell's very robust EDM on the Work Capability Assessment, though If they were power it might have been very different..


Yet mine isn't among them. Would you care to explain why, Anne McKechin?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 9, 2012)

this latest shit with grant shapps takes the fucking piss. Surely he will have to resign now?


----------



## magneze (Sep 9, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> this latest shit with grant shapps takes the fucking piss. Surely he will have to resign now?


I'd have thought a promotion was in the offing judging by the last reshuffle.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm no great fan of Andrew Rawnsley in the Obs, at all, but his latest on the reshuffle is a pretty good slating of Cameron's incompetence....


----------



## rekil (Sep 9, 2012)

Had this yet? Boozed up AGAIN.

Cabernet reshuffle: David Cameron fired minister 'while swilling red wine'



> The Prime Minister was today accused of swilling fine wine as he fired Tory minister Cheryl Gillan.
> 
> A blog claimed David Cameron was enjoying a glass of red as the Welsh Secretary was being kicked out of the Cabinet.


----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2012)

I have to say Cameron has exceeded my expectations for developing such a negative personal image. 

We started off with him as a posh and a lightweight Blair imitation who was trying a bit too hard to detox the Tory brand and pretend he was in touch with the commoners. Then he failed to win the election properly. And then we got some bonus layers - the flashman stuff combining with his attitudes to women, his chillaxing and boozing. Throw in the usual tory evil policies, sleaze and ineptitude, and thats quite the mix. 

Its a shame its left to the political press to stick the knife in over these issues, some merciless satire would be good right now. Sadly Spitting Image ran out of steam many years too soon.


----------



## magneze (Sep 12, 2012)

From Twitter:


> @MichaelLCrick
> Tory MP tells me no of letters sent to 1922 Chmn Graham Brady requesting vote of confidence in Cameron now in "double figures". Target is 47


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2012)

Surprised this didnt get a mention here sooner 



> “Open this gate, I’m the Chief Whip. I’m telling you - I’m the Chief Whip and I’m coming through these gates.”
> 
> The officers declined to do as instructed, and warned him he would be arrested under the Public Order Act if he persisted.
> He then began pushing his bike, before telling a PC: “Best you learn your f------ place. You don’t run this f------- government.
> “You’re f------- plebs.”



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...itchell-in-foul-mouthed-tirade-at-police.html
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-19671093


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 21, 2012)

The copper should have arrested him. Any one of us doing that would have got nicked straightaway.


----------



## corieltauvi (Sep 21, 2012)

When he was my MP in the 80s and 90s  I told the smarmy fucker I'd never vote Tory and the weasel reckoned I'd change my spots when I started earning more money - well I've shown him because I still earn naff all. 
I'd even vote for Clegg before I voted for Mitchell.


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-19675297



> The leader of the Metropolitan Police Federation has called for Andrew Mitchell to resign over his outburst to an officer in Downing Street.


 
Oh dear


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2012)

This one chooses his moment to go all Etonian ACAB:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2012/sep/21/andrew-mitchell-police-tirade-labour

Oops, way too late.


----------



## little_legs (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## treelover (Sep 21, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The copper should have arrested him. Any one of us doing that would have got nicked straightaway.





elbows said:


> Surprised this didnt get a mention here sooner
> 
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...itchell-in-foul-mouthed-tirade-at-police.html
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-19671093


 

At last year's Tory Conference, Johnson demanded that people who swear or shout abuse at the Police should be arrested, it was on his patch, c'mon Boris, do the right thing....

btw, did Mitchell really call the cops, 'plebs'? ffs...


----------



## treelover (Sep 21, 2012)

Weird, on Guardian Cif the Tory posters are attacking the cops, calling them jobsworths, world turned upside down,

but, then again they are public sector workers 'sucking off the govt' teats' as it were...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 21, 2012)

treelover said:


> At last year's Tory Conference, Johnson demanded that people who swear or shout abuse at the Police should be arrested, it was on his patch, c'mon Boris, do the right thing....
> 
> btw, did Mitchell really call the cops, 'plebs'? ffs...


 
No, he called the coppers on the gate at the end of Downing Street "fucking plebs".

E2A. Lets not forget the swearing, 'cos basically the OB could bring a charge of assault against him.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 21, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> E2A. Lets not forget the swearing, 'cos basically the OB could bring a charge of assault against him.


 
Didn't they move the goal posts with swearing recently? Less arrests due to the amount of abuse they so greatly & duly receive?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Didn't they move the goal posts with swearing recently? Less arrests due to the amount of abuse they so greatly & duly receive?


yes.

but for tories, being called a pleb is such a vile insult that it is far worse than anything you could imagine.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Didn't they move the goal posts with swearing recently? Less arrests due to the amount of abuse they so greatly & duly receive?


 Fuck off > arrest
Fack orfff you pleb > yessir, thankee sir


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 21, 2012)

I'll put on my posh Tory accent tomorrow & try it out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I'll put on my posh Tory accent tomorrow & try it out.


you'll be up all night, going 'you! you there! get orf my land!'


----------



## corieltauvi (Sep 21, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Fack orfff you pleb > yessir, thankee sir


Surely it's "Ferk Orf you pleb"


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 21, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you'll be up all night, going 'you! you there! get orf my land!'


 
lol


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

corieltauvi said:


> Surely it's "Ferk Orf you pleb"


more of an -ur- sound for your properly posh i hear


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 21, 2012)

I've got 15 hours to master it. It really can't be that hard to sound like a stuck up fucking cunt can it?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2012)

corieltauvi said:


> Surely it's "Ferk Orf you pleb"


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I've got 15 hours to master it. It really can't be that hard to sound like a stuck up fucking cunt can it?


learn from the master


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> learn from the master



 Must be the lizard palate that does that to your vowels.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I've got 15 hours to master it. It really can't be that hard to sound like a stuck up fucking cunt can it?


 Without the help of enry iggins, you'll always be a nouveau cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2012)

By the power of greyskull, I have the power.... to open these gates. Or maybe not, wheres my whip?





Rumours that Mitchell will allow his tourettes remix of 'I like to ride my bicycle' to be released as a single with all profits given to the charity of his choice 'help the sadists' have yet to be confirmed.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2012)

pixels, thats the hand of osbourne


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2012)

Different kind of grip.


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2012)

Its not Mitchells fault, gates are drawn towards him, its one of his special powers.


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2012)

"I bet they'd let you run through the gates, its not fair, grrrrr"


----------



## Quartz (Sep 21, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The copper should have arrested him. Any one of us doing that would have got nicked straightaway.


 
Breach of the Peace, innit?


----------



## Quartz (Sep 21, 2012)

And let's not forget another massive example of Tory ineptitude: Cameron had the opportunity to show some leadership and fire the idiot. And didn't.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 21, 2012)

Leadership & fire?  Shame the cunt hasn't been tossed onto a fire yet.


----------



## ayatollah (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank goodness for a straight talking Tory Toff who has the stupidity and arrogance to stand up in a moment of pompous rage and tell it like it is... the cops ARE indeedy "fucking plebs" ... indeed, "fucking hired helps".. specifically there to protect his fat arsed privileged ilk from us other fucking plebs........ I just love it when those toffs forget themselves for a moment and talk dirty !


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

ayatollah said:


> Thank goodness for a straight talking Tory Toff who has the stupidity and arrogance to stand up in a moment of pompous rage and tell it like it is... the cops ARE indeedy "fucking plebs" ... indeed, "fucking hired helps".. specifically there to protect his fat arsed privileged ilk from us other fucking plebs........ I just love it when those toffs forget themselves for a moment and talk dirty !


you'd love edwina currie then, with her penchant for writing erotick fiction


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 21, 2012)

That's Angie Watts!


----------



## ayatollah (Sep 21, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you'd love edwina currie then, with her penchant for writing erotick fiction


 
Hmm.. doesn't really have the same sort of of educational "letting the class arrogance cat out of the bag"  value in propaganda terms though .   Some great spoofs of Edwina's writing style in Private Eye this week  though !    Edwina and John Major... after all this time it's still hard to believe  !


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

ayatollah said:


> Hmm.. doesn't really have the same sort of of educational "letting the class arrogance cat out of the bag" value in propaganda terms though . Some great spoofs of Edwina's writing style in Private Eye this week though ! Edwina and John Major... after all this time it's still hard to believe !


it's not something i want to think about


----------



## Quartz (Sep 21, 2012)

ayatollah said:


> Thank goodness for a straight talking Tory Toff


 
Nitpick: he's not a toff - his father was - shock, horror - in trade (as a wine merchant) before becoming a MP.


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2012)

I have to say that Mitchell's timing has taken this current crop of tory incompetence to the next level. Cameron having to go on about it at the very press conference that was supposed to be about the police who were killed the other day was the sort of thing you'd see written in fiction and find slightly implausible. But no, these tories having special timing.

Might have to write an alternative history of the UK imagining this bunch in charge at times of various national crisis.

During the floods Gordon Brown was a hero of the press. If Camerons clowns had been in power, one of his ministers would have caused outrage by doing a mocking impersonation of a drowning person whilst swimming in a giant glass of champagne at a party fundraiser.

During the foot & mouth crisis the party chairman would have set up a business using a false name, selling illicit animal transportation services on the net.

The conclusion of the David Kelly inquest would have resulted in the immediate privatisation and destruction of all woods, so that nobody again would ever be found dead in them or speak of such possibilities in advance.

When Diana died they would been caught drinking with the paparazzi before it happened, have referred to her as the plebs princess, named and aggressively marketed a type of uk-made landmine after her, and asked the EU for a bigger rebate.

During the fuel strike... oh wait we already found out how they'd perform under such circumstances


----------



## corieltauvi (Sep 21, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you'd love edwina currie then, with her penchant for writing erotick fiction


Why post filth like this on a Friday - I'm going to feel sick all weekend now.


----------



## shagnasty (Sep 21, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> That's Angie Watts!


Don't say that ,it will scare the shit out of Brian May


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2012)

elbows said:


> I have to say that Mitchell's timing has taken this current crop of tory incompetence to the next level. Cameron having to go on about it at the very press conference that was supposed to be about the police who were killed the other day was the sort of thing you'd see written in fiction and find slightly implausible. But no, these tories having special timing.
> 
> Might have to write an alternative history of the UK imagining this bunch in charge at times of various national crisis.
> 
> ...


 

they believe the born to it stuff. Right education, right peers, golden path to power. This is why their fuckups are almost amusing.

the sound of the '22 committee sharpening their knives must be of some annoyance to call me dave as well.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 21, 2012)

Mitchell is like what you'd get from a casting agency if you asked for 'arrogant rude posh twat'.

Hilarious of course. Esp as Boris Johnson at last years conference was calling for anyone who swears at a cop be arrested - the clip of which is all over the news.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 21, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2012/sep/21/grant-shapps-posed-web-guru

Evidence of Shapps posing as his alter-ego 'Michael Green' while the candidate for Welwyn Hatfield. Don't know how much running is this thing really, but Labour are trying to milk it.


----------



## ayatollah (Sep 22, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Nitpick: he's not a toff - his father was - shock, horror - in trade (as a wine merchant) before becoming a MP.


 
Now that's the sort of quibbling and nitpicking that really annoys the crowd around Madame Guillotine come the revolutionery " Days of Rage and Retribution"  .......... "Nah.. he's not a real Toff... not really... OK Public school notorious flogger, multi millionaire Investment Banker.. Tory MP..... but his dad was just a wine merchant... let him off ". The crowd would turn ugly at this point, and would be tempted to drag YOU up onto the platform too !


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 22, 2012)

I think you may be in danger.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 22, 2012)

ayatollah said:


> Now that's the sort of quibbling and nitpicking that really annoys the crowd around Madame Guillotine come the revolutionery " Days of Rage and Retribution" .......... "Nah.. he's not a real Toff... not really... OK Public school notorious flogger, multi millionaire Investment Banker.. Tory MP..... but his dad was just a wine merchant... let him off ".


 
Who said anything about letting him off?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 22, 2012)

What you going to do?


----------



## Quartz (Sep 22, 2012)

If I were PM, I'd have expected him to have offered his resignation immediately following the complaint. Now, I'd interview him and the police officers concerned and if the officers' stories persuaded me, I'd fire the fucker publicly. 

But then I'm not DC with a rebellion brewing because he's an ineffective fuckwit.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Sep 22, 2012)

it's been a while since you shown a glimpse of intelligence Quartz.

Still all the time you've been here you did once, maybe you will again.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 24, 2012)

'Tories' is trending on Twitter. 

Sadly I have to go out.


----------



## youngian (Sep 24, 2012)

William Hagues latest anti-EU showboating twattery, sharing embassies with reliable colonial chaps-

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/s...hare-embassies?commentpage=1#comment-18446241


----------



## albionism (Sep 24, 2012)

Ruthlessly incompetent? Nah, just psychopaths.


----------



## magneze (Sep 25, 2012)

> "Whilst on duty at *** tonight (Wed 19th Sept) on a 1400-2200 hrs between the hours of 1800-2000 I had to deal with a man claiming to be the chief whip and who I later confirmed to be such and a Mr Andrew Mitchell.
> "Mr Mitchell was speaking to PC ******** demanding exit through the main vehicle gate into Whitehall.
> "PC ******** explained to Mr Mitchell that the policy was for pedal cycles to use the side pedestrian exit. Mr Mitchell refused, stating he was the chief whip and he always used the main gates.
> "I explained to Mr Mitchell that the policy was to use the side pedestrian gates and that I was happy to open those for him, but that no officer present would be opening the main gates as this was the policy we were directed to follow.
> ...


http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2012/sep/25/andrew-mitchell-police-log

If this is inaccurate then will Andrew Mitchell will be making an official complaint? If not, why not?

Also interesting: other members of the public were present - why have they not come forward?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2012)

magneze said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2012/sep/25/andrew-mitchell-police-log
> 
> If this is inaccurate then will Andrew Mitchell will be making an official complaint? If not, why not?
> 
> Also interesting: other members of the public were present - why have they not come forward?


 
Probably tourists.


----------



## JimW (Sep 30, 2012)

Not a cum face, so suppose it can go here:





Big jessie.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 5, 2012)

I've been thinking some more about Tory incompetance, partly as a result of Milliband laying into them the other day.
It struck that this wasn't the usual party politcs yah-boo name calling - ("you're shit" "no _you're_ shit") becasue it is so self evidently true.

They really are fucking useless to an astonishing degree - the whole 'pleb gate' affair and the train francise fiasco are just the latest examples. You just know that another omnishambles will be along soon and that yet another minister will be exposed for being corrupt - and really wont have any idea of what they have done wrong.

On top of that they have gifted the next election to labour. Apart from Osbournes policys being a disaster for the economy - slashing the top rate of tax and the assault on the NHS were entirely avoidable decisions that are political posion.
Every faliure, hospital closure and cut back of the NHS from now until polling day will be blamed by the public on Langley's NHS Bill, even if it actually nothing to do with it.

But why are they so shit at both running their departments and doing the actual politics? - The last tory government had fuck ups and scandals but the wheels only started coming off after they'd been in power for well over a decade - ditto Nu-Labour.

I think its down to their background - the 1979 to 1997 tories featured significent number of leading figures who had ordinary backgrounds - Thatcher's dad was a small buisnessmen - aspirational middle class through and through. Tebbit was solidly working class. The likes of Ken Clarke, John Major, Chris Patten, David Mellor, Michael Howard, John Biffen, Norman Lamont, Norman Fowler, Edwina Curry and Keneth Baker were all grammer school educated and came from relatively modest backgrounds. The tory cabinets were not 'toff heavy'. In addition many of Eton types in the cabinet had served in the war or done national service alongside people from differnt backgrounds - they also tended to be less keen on Thatchers neo-liberal class war.

As a result, Thatcher and Majors governments were far better at relating to ordinary people and how to press their buttons politically. The tories benifitted from the increased social mobility of post war britain as it signficently improved the politcal abilities of their own leading lights.

The present batch look very different - domintated by the people with highly privileged backgrounds who have a pronounced 'born to rule' arrogance hard wired into their DNA - coupled with a general ignorence of how most people live and how society actually works. The stark decrease in social mobility over the last twenty years has meant that all the parties are dominated by people with upper middle class and elite background who have oftne done nothing but politics all their lives. But this seems to have hit the tories hardest.

Given the job of running the country they really dont seem to have a clue, they seem to assume that their wealthy backgrounds and elite educations entitled them to do what the fuck they want and we should just accept their authrotiy and superoir status (Mitchel's 'pleb' outburst really is the present day tory attitude in a nutshell).
All this coupled with a fierce attachment to a distorted mythology of the thatcher years spells political disaster all around.

Ed Milliband may be the luckiest labour opposition leader ever - being blessed with Clegg and the Bullingdon boys as his opponents.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 8, 2012)

Michael Fallon was asked on Radio 5 by Stephen Nolan tonight how under 25s were meant to survive after cuts to housing benefit. He said there were schemes for first time buyers 

Can't find a link to the programme yet...


----------



## treelover (Oct 8, 2012)

is this on Twitter yet?


----------



## treelover (Oct 8, 2012)

Might be worthwhile reading the right wing Policy Exchange thinktank's 2011 document "something for nothing".

They would like to see unemployed people spend a full working week "job seeking" online with every log-on clocked, every web-page watched, page-view reading-speed timed, and every keystroke monitored.

and much more

1984 really is here

for the plebs...​


----------



## Balbi (Oct 8, 2012)

JimW said:


> Not a cum face, so suppose it can go here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's been obvious for a while that Cameron's terrified of Balls.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 8, 2012)

treelover said:


> is this on Twitter yet?


Yes, there were lots of references to it last night.

https://twitter.com/i/#!/search/michael fallon

Programme is up now: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01n6098

...just gotta flick through 3 hours of chat to find the interview now 

E2A: the Michael Fallon interview starts from 19:38. This would have been broadcast at about 10.20pm. Fallon sounds a bit slurry/pissed, but more importantly, he gets totally grilled and fails to explain the details or justify the housing benefit cuts. He uses the same Gideon picture of people who "cant be bothered to get up and draw the curtains" and compares to "hard working people who get up early." More divide and rule tactics. He comes across as a total cunt in this interview - no sympathy for under 25s, even if they're suicidal at the prospect of losing their home, they should just live with their parents


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 8, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yes, there were lots of references to it last night.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/#!/search/michael fallon
> 
> ...


 
Jesus fuck!!! That twat Fallon is making me want to punch something. Not sure I can listen to much more of this shit.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 8, 2012)

WHAT CUNTING PLANET DOES THIS PRICK LIVE ON??????????????? AGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 8, 2012)

I really need to stop listening. I really need to stop listening.


----------



## treelover (Oct 8, 2012)

Just spoke to some of my relatives, basically Blairites, one of whom works for the Govt in a managerial role..

they are basically ''sickened'' by the disability benefit cuts, the HB cuts,


Btw, I've just watched the BBC News, there was no one on the package to oppose them, no LP person, no charity, where the heck is say, Shelter?


----------



## magneze (Oct 8, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yes, there were lots of references to it last night.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/#!/search/michael fallon
> 
> ...


Fuck me. Unbelievable.  Truly incredible. 

e2a: He does get absolutely destroyed though. He cannot back any of it up.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 8, 2012)

magneze said:


> Fuck me. Unbelievable.  Truly incredible.


 
Yep. And what was all that "_we've subsidised them at college, now why should we now pay for their housing_" stuff about? Is going into FE considered 'scrounging' now? Just simply everything he said both overtly and in between the lines was utterly bonkers.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 8, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> E2A: the Michael Fallon interview starts from 19:38. This would have been broadcast at about 10.20pm. Fallon sounds a bit slurry/pissed, but more importantly, he gets totally grilled and fails to explain the details or justify the housing benefit cuts. *He uses the same Gideon picture of people who "cant be bothered to get up and draw the curtains" and compares to "hard working people who get up early."* More divide and rule tactics. He comes across as a total cunt in this interview - no sympathy for under 25s, even if they're suicidal at the prospect of losing their home, they should just live with their parents


 
Clegg said something similar about 'alarm clock people' (?) fairly early into the coalition period, didn't he?


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 8, 2012)

Trouble is though, that sort of talk does appeal to resentful people in work who don't earn that much themselves, but blame loads of their shit on the unemployed ...


----------



## weepiper (Oct 8, 2012)

treelover said:


> Btw, I've just watched the BBC News, there was no one on the package to oppose them, no LP person, no charity, where the heck is say, Shelter?


 
Shelter statement here

http://england.shelter.org.uk/news/...responds_to_conservative_welfare_reform_plans

CPAG here (this one got picked up by the Telegraph, surprisingly)

http://www.cpag.org.uk/content/abhorrent-plans-will-mark-children-second-class-citizens-birth


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 9, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Clegg said something similar about 'alarm clock people' (?) fairly early into the coalition period, didn't he?


Yep - "alarm clock Britain" - people getting up in the middle of the night to do minimum wage jobs miles away from where they live. (Some of) The very people who are being fucked by the coalition.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 9, 2012)

The irony is that even most of those with multi-million pound incomes are governed by the alarm clock. They still have to be at their desks in the morning.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 9, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Jesus fuck!!! That twat Fallon is making me want to punch something. Not sure I can listen to much more of this shit.


 
Because those of us in the real world know that a lot of people have to do shiftwork, where having your curtains drawn during the day is about the only way to get to sleep.

Stupid Tory cunt! Yet another blight on humanity who doesn't know he's fucking born.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 9, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Trouble is though, that sort of talk does appeal to resentful people in work who don't earn that much themselves, but blame loads of their shit on the unemployed ...


 
Divide and rule is easy with people who can't be arsed to think for themselves.


----------



## youngian (Oct 9, 2012)

Osborne's latest neo-liberal slash and burn of workers rights-
http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2012/oct/08/george-osborne-workers-rights-shares?newsfeed=true


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 9, 2012)

From that link


> Stuart Rose, former chief executive of Marks and Spencer, said: "This is a win-win for entrepreneurs and employers in small and medium-sized companies that need a flexible dedicated workforce focused on growth."


 
Care to tell us how this is a "win-win", Mr Rose?


----------



## satchmo (Oct 9, 2012)

He didn't mention anything about a win for employees!


----------



## youngian (Oct 9, 2012)

satchmo said:


> He didn't mention anything about a win for employees!


 
I like to see what Mr Rose thinks about disgruntled employees leaving with equity in his companies. Even from the point of view of their class, Osborne hasn't thought this one out.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 9, 2012)

satchmo said:


> He didn't mention anything about a win for employees!


Exactly.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 9, 2012)

weepiper said:


> http://www.cpag.org.uk/content/abhorrent-plans-will-mark-children-second-class-citizens-birth


 
Do they even realise there's a nine-month lag? You know, you could be employed when you or your partner conceived, but later become unemployed. Twits.



magneze said:


> Fuck me. Unbelievable.  Truly incredible.


 
What a blithering idiot. To echo VP, I'm a shift worker, and I need my curtains closed during the day when I'm on a night shift.



> e2a: He does get absolutely destroyed though. He cannot back any of it up.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 9, 2012)

youngian said:


> I like to see what Mr Rose thinks about disgruntled employees leaving with equity in his companies. Even from the point of view of their class, Osborne hasn't thought this one out.


 
You are obliged to sell the shares when you leave, there are several schemes running already like this for example John Lewis and the old Eaga before they were brought by Carillion.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 9, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> You are obliged to sell the shares when you leave, there are several schemes running already like this for example John Lewis and the old Eaga before they were brought by Carillion.



Employer sets reasonable price for shares if you're sacked though. Like, er, fuck all. No unfair dismissal, no redundancy. Cunts.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 9, 2012)

The plan to cut housing benefit for under 25s will - I hope - end up in the ruthlessly incompetant pile.

There are so many holes in it -
What about people who are working and who's parents live in another part of the country? If they move they lose their jobs - if they stay they end up homeless.
What about people whose parents are dead, or have emigrated, or have moved into smaller homes or are in a care home?
What about care leavers?
What about people who left home to escape sexual and/or physical abuse? - Or what about people who were kicked out of home for abusing their parents?
What about people under 25 who have kids?

If they allow all these exemptions - how are they going to verify them? Does the parents have to been convicted for abuse before someone under 25 is allowed housing benefit?
If they push ahead with the will have to  allow such a wide range of exceptions that its easy to blag ("er .. yeah my mum and dad have moved to Australia - honest") or they will be faced with thousands and thousands of homeless youngsters - and mounting politcal damage over a proposal that will actually save them very little -even without taking into acount the extra costs of people losing jobs and the inevitible rise in crime from forcing thousands onto the streets.

Fucking cuntish proposal which will save them next to nothing and just extend the growing mass of people who hate them (Especially young people - tution fees, scrapping EMA and now this).


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 9, 2012)

Kaka Tim said:


> The plan to cut housing benefit for under 25s will - I hope - end up in the ruthlessly incompetant pile.
> 
> There are so many holes in it -
> What about people who are working and who's parents live in another part of the country? If they move they lose their jobs - if they stay they end up homeless.
> ...


 
The problem with these wankers is that they're so clueless and unconcerned that they may well press ahead regardless of the consequences or how unworkable it is - In the past when silly ideas were mooted, one could say fairly confidently "That won't happen", but all bets are off with this government. Frightening stuff.


----------



## elbows (Oct 18, 2012)

Cant they do anything right? 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-19986929



> *The government has yet to confirm a pledge by Prime Minister David Cameron that energy firms will be forced to move customers to their lowest tariffs.*
> Mr Cameron made the surprise announcement on Wednesday at prime minister's questions.
> But a minister summoned to the Commons to explain what the PM meant said the details had still to be worked out.


----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 18, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2012/oct/18/cost-badger-cull-u-turn

Another ill-thought out knee jerk policy bites the dust.


----------



## elbows (Oct 20, 2012)

Too incompetent for Tebbit. Not right-wing enough for him either (nothing ever is) but I'm not sure if he manages to resist drooling too much about that this time since I cant read the full Observer piece at the moment.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2012/oct/20/norman-tebbit-dog-coalition-government




> Writing in the _Observer,_ Tebbit says: "This dog of a coalition government has let itself be given a bad name and now anybody can beat it. It has let itself be called a government of unfeeling toffs. Past governments have had far more real Tory toffs: prime ministers Alec Douglas-Home and Harold Macmillan, or even in Thatcher's day, Whitelaw, Soames, Hailsham, Carrington, Gowrie, Joseph, Avon, Trenchard and plenty more, without incurring similar abuse."
> He adds: "The abiding sin of the government is not that some ministers are rich, but that it seems unable to manage its affairs competently."





> The _Observer_ understands that Tebbit's concerns are shared by a growing number of senior Tory donors who believed Mitchell should have been sacked earlier. Sources said some of the largest contributors to the party are also questioning whether Cameron has the clarity of purpose to lead the coalition.
> In a scathing critique Tebbit says Cameron needs to find leadership skills and impose "some managerial discipline not just on his colleagues but on himself. Had Mr Miliband concentrated his fire on a long list of muddles from the proposed sale of our national forests to the BAE and energy policy muddles of recent days it would have been far worse."


----------



## where to (Oct 21, 2012)

The Times has run a piece with some strongly critical quotes from a range of unnamed Tory MPs. Some are slating Camerons inner team, as "teenagers" and public school idiots etc. They all repeat the labour/ Miliband "totally out of touch" line too. Which, its worth noting, is really starting to stick.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 21, 2012)

Ive got a Tory acquaintance who's despairing that his lot are starting to let Miliband lead the agenda, and look like a statesman.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 31, 2012)

The well-loved and all round good Tory bloke Brian Coleman has been suspended by the Tories, after his alleged assault on a member of the public who was complaining to him about parking charges he had introduced. When he sped away from the scene he apparently crashed his car into a lorry 



http://politicalscrapbook.net/2012/10/brian-coleman-suspended/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 31, 2012)

Also, check out the design from Hezza's "growth review" shit published today - looks like it was done in 5 mins by an unpaid intern!

http://www.bis.gov.uk/assets/biscor...13-no-stone-unturned-in-pursuit-of-growth.pdf


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 31, 2012)

Quartz said:


> The irony is that even most of those with multi-million pound incomes are governed by the alarm clock. They still have to be at their desks in the morning.


 
But if they fail to show up for work and get fired they're probably not gonna be going without food or living on the streets within a fortnight.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 31, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> But if they fail to show up for work and get fired they're probably not gonna be going without food or living on the streets within a fortnight.


 
Perhaps not a fortnight but I wouldn't be so sure about the longer term. Their trophy wives will divorce them, and they've still got their mortgages to pay but their millionaires' houses aren't selling that well.


----------



## silverfish (Oct 31, 2012)

Not sure if this one has been covered...But Tory energy minister shatting all over alternative energy option so as not to "ruin the countryside" and spoil rich proerty/landowners shit basically

"enough is enough" apparently.....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/en...r-who-called-for-end-to-wind-farm-sprawl.html

I'm reading Tim Flannery at the minute so this seems very facepalm to me


----------



## Quartz (Oct 31, 2012)

silverfish said:


> Not sure if this one has been covered...But Tory energy minister shatting all over alternative energy option so as not to "ruin the countryside" and spoil rich proerty/landowners shit basically


 
And he got shat upon. 

Just goes to show what a bunch of shits they are.


----------



## agricola (Nov 1, 2012)

Russia decides to honour the sacrifice of the merchant navy (edit: and Royal Navy) crews who risked their lives to deliver supplies to Murmansk at the height of the second world war, by awarding them all a medal. The USA, Canada, NZ and Australia approve this move. Guess who doesnt?


----------



## Quartz (Nov 1, 2012)

agricola said:


> Russia decides to honour the sacrifice of the merchant navy (edit: and Royal Navy) crews who risked their lives to deliver supplies to Murmansk at the height of the second world war, by awarding them all a medal. The USA, Canada, NZ and Australia approve this move. Guess who doesnt?


 
It's not like the U.K. hasn't given honours to foreigners, isn't it?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 2, 2012)

agricola said:


> Russia decides to honour the sacrifice of the merchant navy (edit: and Royal Navy) crews who risked their lives to deliver supplies to Murmansk at the height of the second world war, by awarding them all a medal. The USA, Canada, NZ and Australia approve this move. Guess who doesnt?


Good old Tories, gobbing contemptuously in the faces of several thousand dead mariners, and tens of thousands who survived the Arctic convoys. Cunts.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 2, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Also, check out the design from Hezza's "growth review" shit published today - looks like it was done in 5 mins by an unpaid intern!
> 
> http://www.bis.gov.uk/assets/biscor...13-no-stone-unturned-in-pursuit-of-growth.pdf


I thought the cover design looked a little 70s tbh. I could have shat a better design.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 18, 2012)

From the Mail (of all places):

PM's new fixer in racist rant at Muslims: Foul-mouthed abuse by campaign chief revealed as he lands top Tory post


----------



## elbows (Nov 22, 2012)

I wonder if its a bad idea for them to wave around their bonkers contradictory growth-cuts agenda at the EU so blatantly.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/nov/22/david-cameron-brussels-eu-growth



> The prime minister, who declared on arrival in Brussels that he would be "negotiating hard" on behalf of British taxpayers, has identified European commission plans to promote economic growth as a key area for cuts.
> The prime minister's move has sparked a furious backlash in Brussels.
> One EU official said: "David Cameron lectures us all on the need to draw up a budget for growth. And yet he now wants to cut the very part of the budget that will build up transport, energy and broadband infrastructure."


----------



## dylanredefined (Nov 22, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Good old Tories, gobbing contemptuously in the faces of several thousand dead mariners, and tens of thousands who survived the Arctic convoys. Cunts.


 Its the MOD, labour did this as well argument against just seems petty.Its not like any of them are still serving so wouldn't be wearing them on official uniforms.


----------



## agricola (Nov 24, 2012)

In order to boost growth, they want to get rid of the Pedlars Act:




			
				 Jo Swinson said:
			
		

> "The changes we're proposing will help to eliminate barriers to street traders and pedlars by making it easier to trade, boosting retail and helping small traders - including many young entrepreneurs - to expand and grow.
> 
> "The Pedlars Act is an archaic law which requires those wishing to peddle to obtain a pedlar's certificate (and pay a fee for this) at a time when small businesses are at the heart of continuing growth in the UK - this is unhelpful and restrictive bureaucracy. These proposed changes will help give a boost to those that trade on the street."


 
A Pedlar's certificate costs £12.25.  The requirement to get one is that you have lived in the borough you want to trade in for a month, and that you are of "good character".

edit:  Swinson is a Lib Dem, but even they couldnt have come up with an idea as mindlessly daft as this is.


----------



## Nylock (Nov 24, 2012)

Jesus H. Christ that is a completely pointless idea!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 25, 2012)

and could result in lots of doorstep sellers pressurising vulnerable people into parting with their cash


----------



## shagnasty (Nov 25, 2012)

They get more desperate by the hour,they know and won't admit were this austerity is taking us.Things won't pick up by 2015


----------



## teqniq (Dec 2, 2012)

Is this the face of modern Conservatism in the UK today?

 Claire Khaw.







Apparently she's just joined the Tories see the blog in the link.

More more embarrassing shenanigans to be found here

Something tells me they may have cause to regret letting her in.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 2, 2012)

teqniq said:


> Is this the face of modern Conservatism in the UK today?
> 
> Claire Khaw.
> 
> ...


 
Bit of a fuckwit, isn't she? A Nazi-lover with a Commie assault rifle!


----------



## weepiper (Dec 2, 2012)

She's seriously unhinged. Have come across her on her delightfully-titled facebook group 'Are Slut Single Mothers A Burden On The State?'. Dangerous fruitloop.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 2, 2012)

weepiper said:


> She's seriously unhinged. Have come across her on her delightfully-titled facebook group 'Are Slut Single Mothers A Burden On The State?'. Dangerous fruitloop.


My, that's a delightfully-title facebook page indeed. Definitely dangerous.

Why are single mothers a burden? Aren't single fathers a burden too? Why aren't they vilified in the same way?


----------



## weepiper (Dec 2, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> My, that's a delightfully-title facebook page indeed. Definitely dangerous.
> 
> Why are single mothers a burden? Aren't single fathers a burden too? Why aren't they vilified in the same way?


 
Some choice nuggets:



> What's the difference between an SSM and an ugly woman?
> 
> Not everybody gets to fuck an ugly woman.


 


> The size of a girl's hoop earrings can be directly linked to how much of a slag she is.


 


> When you're young and your parents are splitting up remember...
> 
> It's not your fault. Your Mum's a slag.


 
etc etc. Oh and I can't find it now but she was seriously advocating 100 lashes to the mother for every illegitimate child somewhere on there


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 2, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Some choice nuggets:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's vile stuff, truly vile.


----------



## Nylock (Dec 3, 2012)

She and her ilk are truly vile people though and, likely as not, psychologically damaged to boot.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 3, 2012)

Nylock said:


> She and her ilk are truly vile people though and, likely as not, psychologically damaged to boot.


 
No likely as not about it. You couldn't hold and voice those opinions and not have some underlying psychological issue propping them up. They're not the opinions of someone attempting to be controversial, they're too detailed for that. They're the opinions of someone with real hatred for their subject matter. Everything else is constructed around that core of hate, which is possibly why she's had no problem shifting her ideological alleigance - as long as the party evinces contempt for those she feels contempt for, they'll get her vote.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 3, 2012)

I wonder how many of her friends are women? She certainly doesn't seem to like them very much.


----------



## agricola (Dec 3, 2012)

Tory council leader and wife shot dead.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 3, 2012)

agricola said:


> Tory council leader and wife shot dead.


 
What a strange article. Mostly it's people saying how wonderful these two people were and how much everyone loved them, but if the police are 'not seeking anyone else' then it must be a murder-suicide type thing. I'm pretty sure if I shot Mrs Frank and then myself there'd not be an article in the paper the next day about what a a lovely chap I was.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 3, 2012)

existentialist said:


> I wonder how many of her friends are women? She certainly doesn't seem to like them very much.


 
Friends. Good one.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 3, 2012)

agricola said:


> Tory council leader and wife shot dead.


 
More ruthlessly competent than incompetent I would have thought.


----------



## agricola (Dec 3, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> More ruthlessly competent than incompetent I would have thought.


 
(edited to remove remark in bad taste)


----------



## Nylock (Dec 3, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> No likely as not about it. You couldn't hold and voice those opinions and not have some underlying psychological issue propping them up. They're not the opinions of someone attempting to be controversial, they're too detailed for that. They're the opinions of someone with real hatred for their subject matter. Everything else is constructed around that core of hate, which is possibly why she's had no problem shifting her ideological alleigance - as long as the party evinces contempt for those she feels contempt for, they'll get her vote.


True enough. It was getting late and i didn't fancy getting into some sort of protracted circular argument with the usual suspects hence my attempted 'equanimity' on the subject


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 3, 2012)

Nylock said:


> True enough. It was getting late and i didn't fancy getting into some sort of protracted circular argument with the usual suspects hence my attempted 'equanimity' on the subject


 
I spit on your equanimity!


----------



## Nylock (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## agricola (Dec 4, 2012)

PFI is back, but now its called PF2 and the Government promise they wont lose as much money this time.


----------



## Quartz (Dec 4, 2012)

Can I pre-emptively mention Gideon's speech tomorrow? He's sure to fuck things up even more completely than they're fucked now.


----------



## elbows (Dec 4, 2012)

Told off for lying about NHS spending figures. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-20600852


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 5, 2012)

elbows said:


> Told off for lying about NHS spending figures.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-20600852


 






Butter wouldn't melt... Lying cunt.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 5, 2012)

That poster is going to haunt them like the 'labour isn't working' one did.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 5, 2012)

Kaka Tim said:


> That poster is going to haunt them like the 'labour isn't working' one did.


 
Hopefully come the next election it'll be everywhere.  With 'liar' written across it in large letters.


----------



## Dr Jon (Dec 5, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Hopefully come the next election it'll be everywhere. With 'liar' "robbing lying tory wankers" written across it in large letters.


Corrected for you.


----------



## elbows (Dec 18, 2012)

They cant even do their favourite sort of propaganda properly anymore.



> The Conservatives' new online ad campaign starts with a question: "Who do you think this Government should give more support to?" The gif file then cuts to an image of a family with Von Trapp good looks and teeth that dazzle, and the caption "hard-working families". We then see a single man with a goatee sitting, feet up, on a sofa – the words "or people who won't work" hovering, malignly, like a thundercloud above his head.
> 
> The imagery is meant to bring into stark relief the difference between those with their noses to the grindstone and those with their noses in the Radio Times' daytime TV schedule – and, of course, convince us that the Government's way is the right way. Only problem is, both these pictures are stock images, model-posed photos acquired from photo agencies, which causes a few problems for CCHQ's latest.​​For it seems that the "family" in the ad is very hardworking – almost excessively so. One feels one ought to tell them to put their feet up, as they are not just putting in the hours for the Tories – but also on Danone yoghurt vouchers and a Christian home-schooling CD, on a poster enumerating the benefits of cod-liver oil and on a rather retro-looking poster for a Spanish dentist.​


 
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...rking-family-in-british-politics-8422961.html

http://www.newstatesman.com/politics/2012/12/tories-shameful-new-ad-campaign-against-scroungers

http://hardworkingtoryfamily.tumblr.com


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 19, 2012)

While on he subject of Tories and benefits, some more Tory lunacy reported in the Mirror the other day. No beer for wicked dolescroungers!


----------



## shagnasty (Dec 19, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> While on he subject of Tories and benefits, some more Tory lunacy reported in the Mirror the other day. No beer for wicked dolescroungers!


Yes it is lunacy ,uncle rupert would not be happy ,how many people will sacrifice other things to get satellite tv ,there would be too many vested interests ie the gambling industry,the drinks industry,tobacco industry.I don't think they would publiclly complain but they hold a lot of sway behind the scene


----------



## Ming (Dec 20, 2012)

Not stupid. Lying, psychopathic cunts certainly. People generally aren't stupid but might be uninformed which is what Disco Dave and Boris the cyclist prey on. They knew what their plans for the NHS were before they got elected. It wasn't a mistake.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## ymu (Jan 7, 2013)

> *Satirists demand end to ministerial self-parody as ‘savage’ government gall begins to bite*
> 
> A group of leading UK satirists have demanded an immediate end to ‘savage’ government self-parody saying political sketch writers are one of the groups being made to bear the brunt of the coalition’s uncompromising drive to caricature itself relentlessly.
> 
> ...


----------



## ymu (Jan 10, 2013)

*Skills minister Matthew Hancock 'couldn't get out of bed' for interview*



> The 34-year-old West Suffolk MP and skills minister had agreed to appear on the ITV breakfast show Daybreak to defend the new traineeships scheme with activist Ian Pattison of Youth Fight for Jobs.
> 
> At 6.30am on Thursday, Pattison was ready on the London studio sofa, but there was no sign of the minister. Programme staff said that on calling his home, they were informed he was still in bed. Pattison had to carry on as the sole interviewee.
> 
> "Can you imagine my surprise when I discovered a minister whose government berates so-called 'shirkers', couldn't be bothered to get out of bed to defend his own policy," Pattison said afterwards. "If the minister was a jobseeker, he could lose his benefits for up to three months for such an offence. Luckily, he doesn't have to worry about things like that. Hancock's traineeship scheme is the latest gimmick coming out of the Tories to disguise the fact they have failed to tackle the staggering problems of unemployment affecting young people."


 
"Imagine my surprise ..." Nice one Mr Pattison.


----------



## Quartz (Jan 10, 2013)

ymu said:


> *Skills minister Matthew Hancock 'couldn't get out of bed' for interview*


 
He has, of course, done the decent thing and resigned, right? Yeah right. Yet another fuckwit politician who thinks that he's better than the rest of us.


----------



## junglevip (Jan 19, 2013)

> 'Burying bad news' claim after ministers say who got £1.2million-worth of free London 2012 tickets


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...illion-worth-of-free-London-2012-tickets.html


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 19, 2013)

Doesn't quite fit but I like the government website republishing Michael Rosen's letters to Gove. 

http://www.government-online.net/de...-michael-rosens-letter-from-a-curious-parent/


----------



## Ming (Jan 19, 2013)

ymu said:


> *Skills minister Matthew Hancock 'couldn't get out of bed' for interview*
> 
> 
> 
> "Imagine my surprise ..." Nice one Mr Pattison.


 I honestly thought that was another piece of satire from Tom Pride (head explodes).


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 23, 2013)

Cameron has totally fucked the dog on Europe... created mass confusion, pleased no one and alienated loads of his business supporters. Useless cunt.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 23, 2013)

jakethesnake said:


> Cameron has totally fucked the dog on Europe... created mass confusion, pleased no one and alienated loads of his business supporters. Useless cunt.


 
Yep, and I'm not sure that he's rememberd his own legislation from 2011 (EU Act), that requires a referendum on any treaties on the EU or its functioning. As I read it, he's saying that new treaties will precede the 'In/Out' ref? If that's the case, his own legislation will require the tories to hold a referendum which is effectively about holding a referendum!


----------



## Quartz (Jan 23, 2013)

jakethesnake said:


> Cameron has totally fucked the dog on Europe... created mass confusion, pleased no one and alienated loads of his business supporters. Useless cunt.


 
Does anyone actually believe him? Do I not remember something about a cast-iron pledge from before the last election? He's a useless and untrustworthy cunt.



brogdale said:


> Yep, and I'm not sure that he's rememberd his own legislation from 2011 (EU Act), that requires a referendum on any treaties on the EU or its functioning. As I read it, he's saying that new treaties will precede the 'In/Out' ref? If that's the case, his own legislation will require the tories to hold a referendum which is effectively about holding a referendum!


 
I read the situation slightly differently: any such referendum could be used to polarise opinion ready for the main event. If the EU gives us a plum, it will be more likely to pass the referendum and therefore boost the In vote for the main referendum. Contrariwise, a Euroskeptic win would boost the Out vote for the main referendum.

I will not be surprised if this move gives a significant boost to UKIP.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 23, 2013)

Quartz said:


> Does anyone actually believe him?


Personally, I wouldn't trust him as far as I can spit.


----------



## co-op (Jan 23, 2013)

jakethesnake said:


> Cameron has totally fucked the dog on Europe... created mass confusion, pleased no one and alienated loads of his business supporters. Useless cunt.


 
Well mebbe. He's put Milliband and Labour generally on the spot. Heard the Shadow Europe Minister on Radio 5 today (can't remember her name) and she was all over the place. Plus he'll have bought off a few potential UKIP-defecting tory voters.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 23, 2013)

Quartz said:


> Does anyone actually believe him? Do I not remember something about a cast-iron pledge from before the last election? He's a useless and untrustworthy cunt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm certainly not of the opinion that it will necessairly dent UKIP's polling for long.

As a aside, Cameron's gamble to keep his party together might have interesting consequences North of the border? I've already heard Salmond on R4 spouting the "Vote independence to stay in the EU" line. This will certainly neutralise, to some extent, the unionist tack of 'frightening' the Scots electorate with the risk of EU exit if they vote yes.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 23, 2013)

co-op said:


> Well mebbe. He's put Milliband and Labour generally on the spot. Heard the Shadow Europe Minister on Radio 5 today (can't remember her name) and she was all over the place. Plus he'll have bought off a few potential UKIP-defecting tory voters.


 ...and reduced the chances of any of the foam-flecked, swivel-eyed phobes actually defecting to the fruitcakes.


----------



## agricola (Jan 23, 2013)

The latest _Eye_ points out how the Government is pressing ahead with its plans to privatize the GPSS, despite the very real risk that national security could be compromised in the event of war breaking out, or another fuel tankers' strike, or even the new owners using the wrong type of fuel in the pipelines.


----------



## ymu (Jan 23, 2013)

When are we due to see the effect of closing down the 'loss-making' forensic science service, agricola ?

And when will they privatise the police and courts on the grounds that they are 'loss-making' too? 

Oh, wait ... they've started that one already.


----------



## agricola (Jan 23, 2013)

ymu said:


> When are we due to see the effect of closing down the 'loss-making' forensic science service, agricola ?
> 
> And when will they privatise the police and courts on the grounds that they are 'loss-making' too?
> 
> Oh, wait ... they've started that one already.


 
We already have seen the first effects, though in defence of the Tories they were just the ones who pronounced life extinct - the FSS was actually done in by Labour.


----------



## ymu (Jan 23, 2013)

Quelle surprise.


----------



## gosub (Jan 24, 2013)

http://skwalker1964.wordpress.com/2...e-not-1-tory-turns-up-for-bedroom-tax-debate/


----------



## Quartz (Jan 24, 2013)

gosub said:


> http://skwalker1964.wordpress.com/2...e-not-1-tory-turns-up-for-bedroom-tax-debate/


 
I don't see much of a showing by any party. Regardless, for the Tories to not show up at all shows their utter contempt. And let's not forget that this is on the back of a certain minister not being sufficiently bothered to get out of bed for an interview.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 25, 2013)

Worthy attempt by C4's 'Factcheck' team to prove that the lying vermin are lying:-

http://blogs.channel4.com/factcheck/cameron-busted-on-debt-claims/12556

and...


> Rachel Reeves (has) writen to Andrew Dilnot, Chair of the UK Statistics Authority, claiming that “the Conservative Party _may_ be attempting to deliberately mislead the public about these statistics and the Government’s record”.


----------



## gosub (Jan 25, 2013)

Spectator beat them to it and got asked by the lobby same day C4 blogged it, reply was bullshit


----------



## junglevip (Feb 19, 2013)

Are they incompetent? I think not


----------



## existentialist (Feb 19, 2013)

I think IDS's spectacular attempt to piss off every professional in the country probably belongs here, too. Here's some reaction from "erupting geologists" 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2...-iain-duncan-smith-shelf-stacking?INTCMP=SRCH


----------



## junglevip (Feb 19, 2013)

existentialist said:


> I think IDS's spectacular attempt to piss off every professional in the country probably belongs here, too. Here's some reaction from "erupting geologists"
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2...-iain-duncan-smith-shelf-stacking?INTCMP=SRCH


 


He's turning up the volume you know


----------



## Quartz (Feb 19, 2013)

Fact check, please! Didn't he say that ~50% go on to gainful employment within 6 months? Is that true? Is that more or less than the normal 'turnover' of unemployed?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 19, 2013)

existentialist said:


> I think IDS's spectacular attempt to piss off every professional in the country probably belongs here, too. Here's some reaction from "_*erupting*_ geologists"
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2...-iain-duncan-smith-shelf-stacking?INTCMP=SRCH


 


It's obvious who's at fault here.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 20, 2013)

Osborne fucked up the 4g estimate to cover his losses.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2013/feb/20/4g-mobile-broadband-auction-treasury

£1.2 billion down.


----------



## magneze (Feb 20, 2013)

Balbi said:


> Osborne fucked up the 4g estimate to cover his losses.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2013/feb/20/4g-mobile-broadband-auction-treasury
> 
> £1.2 billion down.


As predicted by everyone, except the Chancellor.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 20, 2013)

existentialist said:


> I think IDS's spectacular attempt to piss off every professional in the country probably belongs here, too. Here's some reaction from "erupting geologists"
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2...-iain-duncan-smith-shelf-stacking?INTCMP=SRCH


 
Taking a leaf out of Italy's book obviously.



> Italy Orders Jail Terms for 7 Who Didn’t Warn of Deadly Earthquake


 
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/23/w...l=1&adxnnlx=1361350926-/hruGgGIiDvxNT7ZuZEKkQ


----------



## Balbi (Feb 20, 2013)

Shades of Lawson being brought to book by Gordy Brown in the late eighties after Lawson kept dumping his own predictions.

"We should keep the predictions and dump the Chancellor!"

Halcyon days :


----------



## junglevip (Feb 20, 2013)

Telegraph thinks so
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...ms/9882150/4G-Ofcom-auction-raises-2.3bn.html


----------



## magneze (Feb 20, 2013)

Another hole in the plan. Is there any part of the hull left in this sinking ship?


----------



## junglevip (Feb 20, 2013)

A bit off topic but quite funny


----------



## junglevip (Feb 20, 2013)

I nicked this from another thread it's brilliant 

http://audioboo.fm/boos/1223720-iain-duncan-smith-s-explosive-row-with-james-o-brien#t=4m34s


----------



## brogdale (Feb 20, 2013)

Today's tory fuckwittery comes from no-brain's Willetts:-

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/educatio...e-told-go-back-to-university-and-retrain.html



> Older workers who take courses to keep their skills up to date will be more likely to keep their jobs, claims David Willetts, the higher education minister.
> Mr Willetts said the age limit on student loans to cover tuition fees had been lifted, making a degree course “great value” for older people. This would help them cope with the pressure they would face to keep up to date as they worked well into their sixties, he suggested....


----------



## ymu (Feb 21, 2013)

Fuckity fuck fuck. That scuppers my plan to flood universities with oldsters who will never have to repay.


----------



## Quartz (Feb 21, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Today's tory fuckwittery comes from no-brain's Willetts:-
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/educatio...e-told-go-back-to-university-and-retrain.html


 
Are you still eligible if you've already got a degree?


----------



## junglevip (Feb 21, 2013)

I recon they are trying to prevent a collapse in in applications sometime between now and 2017.  Besides, we need shelf stackers not geologists/engineers etc.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 21, 2013)

Quartz said:


> Are you still eligible if you've already got a degree?


 
No.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 21, 2013)

brogdale said:


> No.


----------



## junglevip (Feb 21, 2013)

ymu said:


> Fuckity fuck fuck. That scuppers my plan to flood universities with oldsters who will never have to repay.


 
Still possible!  They may be able courses as mature students where the entry conditions are sometimes different


----------



## Quartz (Feb 21, 2013)

brogdale said:


> No.


 


So how are the older generation supposed to afford it?


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 21, 2013)

all those people in old age homes, sitting around playing cards and drinking tea when they should be at work.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 21, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> all those people in old age homes, sitting around playing cards and drinking tea when they should be at work.


 
Gerishirkers.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 21, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> all those people in old age homes, sitting around playing cards and drinking tea when they should be at work.


Except for the ones who got out to work, selfishly hogging jobs so that younger people don't get a chance of even part time employment.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 21, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Except for the ones who got out to work, selfishly hogging jobs so that younger people don't get a chance of even part time employment.


 
Maybe we should just kill them then.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 21, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Maybe we should just kill them then.


 
Stop watching Utopia!


----------



## Greebo (Feb 21, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Maybe we should just kill them then.


Too expensive.  You should know that from the way the ConDems have been treating disabled people.  No labour camps, no concentration camps, no death camps, no execution as such.

 Instead, just drive people to give up and die or kill themselves - so much cheaper and more efficient.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 21, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Too expensive. You should know that from the way the ConDems have been treating disabled people. No labour camps, no concentration camps, no death camps, no execution as such.


 
It would create some great business opportunities though. (sorry, too much)


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 21, 2013)

And once the Utopia sterilisation vaccine was on the market we could set up a company charging hundreds of thousands for fertility treatment etc.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 21, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> And once the Utopia sterilisation vaccine was on the market we could set up a company charging hundreds of thousands for fertility treatment etc.


Stop nicking ideas from that woman who wrote "Benefit":  All women of fertile age to be "encouraged" to have a permanent chemical contraceptive implant where it would be difficult to remove, and only the healthy ones being allowed medication to cancel it out.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 21, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Stop nicking ideas from that woman who wrote "Benefit": All women of fertile age to be "encouraged" to have a permanent chemical contraceptive implant where it would be difficult to remove, and only the healthy ones being allowed medication to cancel it out.


 
What the fuck? thats fucking scary, people actually WANT the downfall of the human race!


----------



## Greebo (Feb 21, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> What the fuck? thats fucking scary, people actually WANT the downfall of the human race!


As said before on other threads, these days that book is buried deep in the shelves as I can hardly bear to look at it.  Too prophetic for comfort.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 21, 2013)

Greebo said:


> As said before on other threads, these days that book is buried deep in the shelves as I can hardly bear to look at it. Too prophetic for comfort.


 
What book is that? Who's it by? I tried googling Benefit book/novel etc but just got loads of crap about social books and that.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 22, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Gerishirkers.


 
Geronto-bludgers.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 22, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> What book is that? Who's it by? I tried googling Benefit book/novel etc but just got loads of crap about social books and that.


 
"Benefits" by Zoe Fairbairns. Very good dystopian sci-fi from a feminist perspective. Originally published by Womens' Press, but was definitely worthy of a wider audience.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 22, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> "Benefits" by Zoe Fairbairns. Very good dystopian sci-fi from a feminist perspective. Originally published by Womens' Press, but was definitely worthy of a wider audience.


 
I'm going to seek that book out - Looks interesting, dunno when I'll get round to securing a copy but when I do I'll let you know what I think. TBH, if anything was likely to put me off checking out a book the label "dystopian sci fi" would be far more likely to do it than it being published by Women's Press  Just to be clear though, I don't dislike sci fi per se, but I absolutely can't abide spacewank.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 22, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> <snip>I absolutely can't abide spacewank.


No space travel or aliens whatsoever, it's set in the UK in the late 20th century.  Plenty of 2nd hand copies around.


----------



## elbows (Feb 22, 2013)

Our currency is under attack and our credit rating just got downgraded. The only front the tories could claim to have been successful on is under attack.

The arrogant 'we are going to have fixed 5 years terms of government now, this coalition will last 5 years' really deserves to go pearshaped.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 23, 2013)

The UK has lost its AAA credit rating - after Osbourne made retaining this the benchmark for his economic policy - thus making it a completely avoidable hostage to fortune. And now it looks like the tories will fail to win the eastleigh byelection thanks to a car crash campaign and a tea party wingnut of a candidate.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 23, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> I'm going to seek that book out - Looks interesting, dunno when I'll get round to securing a copy but when I do I'll let you know what I think. TBH, if anything was likely to put me off checking out a book the label "dystopian sci fi" would be far more likely to do it than it being published by Women's Press  Just to be clear though, I don't dislike sci fi per se, but *I absolutely can't abide spacewank*.


 

there is an entire genre of sci fi just for people of your tastes, normally called 'mundane' sci fi- which I don't like cos it makes it sound like its shit compared to normal sci fi when it isn't. Tropes include- no FTL travel, no aliens, no space opera themes etc.



Just heard some lib dem wanker on the news talking about how it was important to press on with plans to reduce the deficit via cuts despite the downgrading.


I spent the entire interview doing that imaginary cock-sucking motion you do where you poke your tongue out your cheek and fellate an invisible cock.


1978 since this was last downgraded. brilliant.


----------



## maomao (Feb 23, 2013)

Kaka Tim said:


> The UK has lost its AAA credit rating - after Osbourne made retaining this the benchmark for his economic policy - thus making it a completely avoidable hostage to fortune. And now it looks like the tories will fail to win the eastleigh byelection thanks to a car crash campaign and a tea party wingnut of a candidate.


Actually only lost triple A with one out of three of the big rating agencies. Do they all tend to follow suit or what?


----------



## junglevip (Feb 23, 2013)

Dont start me on the AAA rating as a measure of his incompetence, stick to folding towels gid.  I trust berlusconi over this lot


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 29, 2013)

Not too sure whether this utter cunt's be mentioned, the Tory MP for Hertsmere, James Clappison.



> The withdrawal of benefits may help deter future rioters


 
http://conservativehome.blogs.com/platform/2011/08/james-clappison-mp-.html

*adds to 'punch in the face' list



> James Clappison claims £100,000 but owns 24 houses


 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...s-100000-but-owns-24-houses-MPs-expenses.html


----------



## ymu (Apr 11, 2013)

> Thatcher funeral: Foreign Office U-turns on mourning clothes order
> 
> The Foreign Office confirmed the instructions had been issued but said they were a mistake, adding that they would be withdrawn by Wednesday night. Sources said the Foreign Office received complaints "from the highest level" of the civil service that the instructions were inappropriate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 11, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> TBH, if anything was likely to put me off checking out a book the label "dystopian sci fi" would be far more likely to do it than it being published by Women's Press  Just to be clear though, I don't dislike sci fi per se, but I absolutely can't abide spacewank.


It's not REALLY all that scifi (the story starts in the heatwave of 1976), it's more a polemical feminist novel that goes forward into the future, and is about the UK state, and a nightmarish political party, controlling womens' fertility.


----------



## where to (Apr 11, 2013)

Anyone see the Tory mp yesterday in parliament a recite story of cabbie who told him MT was "last good one (pm) we had". Parliament laughed as one given this was effectively a real dig at the PM. Cameras panned to Cameron, and his responce was to laugh along with the joke in the most pathetic manner imaginable. Laughing along to one of his own slating him. No wonder they don't respect him. On everyone's terms the man is a fucking lightweight.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Apr 12, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> It's not REALLY all that scifi (the story starts in the heatwave of 1976), it's more a polemical feminist novel that goes forward into the future, and is about the UK state, and a nightmarish political party, controlling womens' fertility.


 
Yeah, I've read it now - And enjoyed it. I've lent it to my little sis - She's properly getting into her feminism ATM.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 12, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Yeah, I've read it now - And enjoyed it. I've lent it to my little sis - She's properly getting into her feminism ATM.


Oh gods, she'll have nightmares.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Apr 12, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Oh gods, she''l have nightmares.


 
Maybe, she's into things from those days though, coz she was born in 83/84 ish - Round that time anyway, she's interested in political stuff from the 70's and 80's though - I think she's fascinated by how much things have changed since them days. Mainly for the worse.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 12, 2013)

Is she indeed?  In that case "The Handmaids's Tale" by Margaret Atwood and "The Wanderground" by Sally Gearhart  might be another two to look out for.


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm guessing this will be the best topic for Mensch's latest stupidity


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 14, 2013)

gawkrodger said:


> I'm guessing this will be the best topic for Mensch's latest stupidity


wot she done now?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 14, 2013)

Kaka Tim said:


> wot she done now?


 
Got pissed up, & chose a Thatcher song (to try & knock ding ding off top spot) that took the piss, instead of praising her idol


----------



## coley (Apr 14, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Maybe we should just kill them then.


Nice birthday cake when you reach 70, with lots of added ingredients, that or a one way ticket to Switzerland.


----------



## coley (Apr 14, 2013)

Putting us in a position where EDF have us over a barrel if we want to keep the lights on, in fairness they did inherit this particular mess, but they have done SFA to correct things.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 15, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Got pissed up, & chose a Thatcher song (to try & knock ding ding off top spot) that took the piss, instead of praising her idol


more specifically, it's an ode to the joys of 'having a sherman' about Thatcher, IYSWIM


----------



## ymu (Apr 15, 2013)

Dear BBC

Margaret Thatcher was a significant figure in British life and you have sullied her memory by playing a song that reduces her to wank bank material. I am outraged at this blatantly misogynistic 'tribute' and extremely surprised at the editorial decision ...

blah blah blah stick yer own words in. 

Yours sincerely

Disgusted of urban


----------



## ymu (Apr 16, 2013)

> Number 10 are refusing to confirm any details of the cost and Tory minister Francis Maude has been accused of trying to fiddle the figures.
> 
> The top Tory sparked fears of a cover-up by claiming it will be low because police and troops would have been working anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 16, 2013)

If Louise Mensch was in any way reponsible for endorsing the 'I'm In Love With Margaret Thatcher' tweet-campaign, then she's a complete idiot. Like all the other Tories endorsing it.

Saw a Standard diary article last Friday going on abut the band reforming , and that the Notsensibles played in Hebden Bridge ... hardly a Thatcherite stronghold (unbeknownst to the ignorant of anything beyond the M25 Standard, most likely).

Hardly recent news either -- turns out that the band reformed in 2005, and that the HB gig was in February 2012.





			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> In 2013, after Baroness Thatcher's death, "I'm in Love with Margaret Thatcher" received additional publicity when there was an online campaign to boost the record's re-entry into the charts as a download, to counter the promotion of the song "Ding-Dong! The Witch Is Dead" by anti-Thatcher activists. The campaign was initiated by Notsensibles' singer Mike Hargreaves and promoter Suzie Delooze by way of a Facebook page, and was endorsed by Thatcher supporters.[9][10] Although the Notsensibles' song was reportedly considered "more favourable to Baroness Thatcher", *band member Steven Hartley commented that it had been written as a satirical swipe at her.[11][12] Hargreaves said: "I find it hilarious that Tories have adopted it. The song is a sort-of tribute and sort-of not*."[12] The song charted at number 35 on the UK Singles Chart on April 12, 2013.[13]


 
Apols if above has already been posted in other threads.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2013)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> If Louise Mensch was in any way reponsible for endorsing the  'I'm In Love With Margaret Thatcher' tweet-campaign, then she's a complete idiot.
> 
> Saw a Standard diary article last Friday saying that after reforming last year, the Notsensibles played in Hebden Bridge ... hardly a Thatcherite stronghold. Hardly recent news either -- turns out that the band reformed in 2005, and that the HB gig was in February 2012.
> 
> Apols if above has already been posted in other threads.



Sexist of you to say so frankly


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 16, 2013)

I should point out that I remember that song being played on the Peel show originally, well over thirty years ago!


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 21, 2013)

impressive levels of bigoted stupidity

http://www.newstatesman.com/stagger...s-will-lead-sexual-volcano-warns-tory-council


----------



## Quartz (Apr 21, 2013)

gawkrodger said:


> impressive levels of bigoted stupidity
> 
> http://www.newstatesman.com/stagger...s-will-lead-sexual-volcano-warns-tory-council


 
To be fair, the URL is deceitful: it's a Tory council*lor*, not a Tory council. But still ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 21, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Sexist of you to say so frankly


 
If you're taking the piss here, I must be missing something ... ...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 21, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> If you're taking the piss here, I must be missing something ... ...


It was him being a dick. I'd ignore it.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 26, 2013)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/david-camerons-young-sidekick-claims-1852193






He'll go far in the Tory party,even got  the smug look perfected


----------



## Nylock (Apr 27, 2013)

the man next to dave ate all of the tory party's remaining cunt quota. Jumped-up presumptive little arsehole that he is


----------



## shagnasty (Apr 27, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/david-camerons-young-sidekick-claims-1852193
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't just go into a foodbank and demand food you have be refered there by the jobcentre or medical proffesional ,what a prick he is


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 27, 2013)

Nylock said:


> the man next to dave ate all of the tory party's remaining cunt quota. Jumped-up presumptive little arsehole that he is


 
Nah, that's the face of a man who's never eaten cunt in his life. His boss's ringpiece, maybe, and the occasional amyl-soaked satsuma during auto-erotic "moments", but not cunt.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 27, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Nah, that's the face of a man who's never eaten cunt in his life. His boss's ringpiece, maybe, and the occasional amyl-soaked satsuma during auto-erotic "moments", but not cunt.


I agree, he doesn't look like someone who's engaged in even the most trivial backwaters of exotic sexual behaviour, but I think he may well have eaten his fill at the table of cunt*ness...*


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 27, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/david-camerons-young-sidekick-claims-1852193
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I like how David Cameron is going for a casual look to make it look like he is working class


----------



## Jollity Farm (Apr 27, 2013)

Look at his facial expression. I think Harry Enfield was mocking what this Tory Boy actually is.

Also, he's only twenty-two, but looks about forty. Conservatism is obviously bad for one's health.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2013)

Anyone know his twitter name?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 27, 2013)

@_Liam_Walker_

but it's a locked profile.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2013)

S☼I said:


> @_Liam_Walker_
> 
> but it's a locked profile.


----------



## Nylock (Apr 28, 2013)

S☼I said:


> @_Liam_Walker_
> 
> but it's a locked profile.


That figures.. it would have to be a locked profile to protect this cockwomble from getting the grief and flack he so rightly deserves...


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 28, 2013)

He resigned from being a special constable after an incident involving theft, which he described as 'a silly little mistake'. Arsehole.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 28, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> He resigned from being a special constable after an incident involving theft, which he described as 'a silly little mistake'. Arsehole.


 
It's *always* a "silly little mistake" when one of these entitled shitsacks do it, and a heinous crime when one of us do it.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 28, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's *always* a "silly little mistake" when one of these entitled shitsacks do it, and a heinous crime when one of us do it.


When you are appallingly well-off, most of the stuff that's easy to steal represents such a tiny proportion of your wealth that it can't be anything other than a silly mistake. To an entitled Tory, stealing something that represents to them what a bottle of whisky might to dolescum would have to involve major fraud...though even then they'd probably brush it off as a technicality.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm definitely pencilling this cunt in at number 5 on my 'punch in the face' list. Lansley's slipped down a place, unfortunately.


----------



## Quartz (Apr 28, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I'm definitely pencilling this cunt in at number 5 on my 'punch in the face' list. Lansley's slipped down a place, unfortunately.


 
Why? Just make them all First Equal - to be punched when opportunity permits.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 28, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Anyone know his twitter name?


https://twitter.com/_Liam_Walker_


----------



## treelover (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## twentythreedom (May 4, 2013)

Brian Coleman - guilty violent horrible cunt

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-22397672


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 4, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Brian Coleman - guilty violent horrible cunt
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-22397672


 
Seems he got off quite lightly for an unprovoked assault on a woman. 



> Coleman, of Essex Road in Finchley, was ordered to pay £1,385, including a £270 fine, prosecution costs of £850 and £250 to the victim as compensation


----------



## brogdale (May 4, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Brian Coleman - guilty violent horrible cunt
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-22397672


 
Spot on.

Sometimes, just sometimes reporting of these scumbags gets to the absolute gist of what they are...



> The court heard Coleman had helped bring in parking charges in the area which were "extremely unpopular" with local residents and businesses.
> Ms Michael, a parking campaigner, filmed him after she was informed he had parked in a loading bay and was withdrawing money from a cash machine, the court heard.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 4, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Spot on.
> 
> Sometimes, just sometimes reporting of these scumbags gets to the absolute gist of what they are...


He's a proper nasty piece of work  A mate who lived next door to Coleman has told me some interesting stuff. Yeeuuuch


----------



## Quartz (May 4, 2013)

Hang on: this guy committed an assault and got away with a fine? Does he have blackmail material on the judge or Cameron? Surely this is a case when the prosecution must appeal the sentence?


----------



## Nylock (May 5, 2013)

One rule for them....


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 5, 2013)

Quartz said:


> Hang on: this guy committed an assault and got away with a fine? Does he have blackmail material on the judge or Cameron? Surely this is a case when the prosecution must appeal the sentence?


 
Common Assault usually does only carry a fine.

Not that I'm sticking up for him.


----------



## teqniq (May 5, 2013)

What a thoroughly nasty individual. If the charge only carries a fine then the amount levied was nowhere near enoungh.


----------



## brogdale (May 7, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> He's a proper nasty piece of work  A mate who lived next door to Coleman has told me some interesting stuff. Yeeuuuch


 
You might enjoy this, if you haven't already read it...

http://wwwbrokenbarnet.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/brian-coleman-end-of-line-trial-in.html

Includes CCTV footage of part of the assault. What an @rsehole.


----------



## brogdale (May 8, 2013)

David Henke is onto this attempt by Dave's spin guru Lynton Crosby to launch a libel action for defamation by twitter...

http://davidhencke.wordpress.com/20...-twitter-libel-action-against-labor/#comments

Albeit 'remote' to UK politics, this move from Dave's man appears spectacularly inept, especially coming the week after (C)Ashcroft himself tweeted about Crosby's blogging:-


> “Lynton Crosby becoming the story. Dirty linen/public. Whatever the merits not good for the Tories.”


 
More bad news for Dave.


----------



## brogdale (May 8, 2013)

...talking of which....this...will be seen as 'good news'!

She really did have them by the bollox; if they hadn't accepted her back "_unconditionally"_, abracadabra...UKIP could have had their first MP, (albeit a mad one).

Dave's weakness, eh?


----------



## Quartz (May 8, 2013)

Dave's a weak leader. We've had evidence of that ever since the grammar school debacle.


----------



## brogdale (May 8, 2013)

Quartz said:


> Dave's a weak leader. We've had evidence of that ever since the grammar school debacle.


 
Yep.


----------



## ymu (May 9, 2013)

brogdale said:


> You might enjoy this, if you haven't already read it...
> 
> http://wwwbrokenbarnet.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/brian-coleman-end-of-line-trial-in.html
> 
> Includes CCTV footage of part of the assault. What an @rsehole.


That's wonderful! Brilliantly written.



> The public gallery was sealed off from the court by a glass screen, giving the impression of a large number of badly organised and rather eccentric mafiosi sent to trial for money laundering, or perhaps, bearing in mind we were in Uxbridge, circa 1932,  failing to return some slightly overdue library books.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 9, 2013)

Ed Milliband on the tories and UKIP. 



> They used to call them clowns, now they want to join the circus.


----------



## ymu (May 9, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Ed Milliband on the tories and UKIP.
> 
> 
> 
> > They used to call them clowns, now they want to join the circus.


... as he put on his oversize boots, trying not to smudge red and white make-up all over his polkadot trews.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 9, 2013)

Ed sings for Dave


----------



## ymu (May 9, 2013)

This is a beaut. With added corrupt spice. 



> The blanks in the parchment were more telling than the words. Disappeared was a legal pledge for overseas aid. More sinister were vanished "barnacles", scraped off by Lynton Crosby, the all-powerful No 10 campaign director who called them distractions. No plain packaging for cigarettes, no minimum price for alcohol, both promised by Cameron – and above all, no law to regulate the lobbyists infecting politics.
> 
> The FT revealed that Barnacle Bill's own lobbying firm, Crosby Textor, has a contract with British American Tobacco.
> What of the centrepiece? "The bill will ensure that this country attracts people who will contribute and deters those who will not," she said – a worthy aim. But of the many bills that don't do what they say on the tin, the greatest is the immigration bill.
> ...


----------



## brogdale (May 18, 2013)

Hilariously inept...


> Downing Street is wrestling with a dilemma over how to respond after a close ally of David Cameron was alleged to have described Tory activists as "*mad, swivel-eyed loons".*
> In remarks immediately seized on by Nigel Farage, the Ukip leader, the senior Tory said that the party's MPs have to rebel against the leadership because they face pressure from hardline associations.
> Farage, who knows the identity of the Tory, tweeted: "_*If you are a Conservative supporter who believes in Ukip ideas then your party hates you. Come and join us."*_
> The senior Tory made the remarks – in earshot of journalists – after being asked about the decision of 116 Tory MPs to defy the prime minister and vote in favour of an amendment regretting the absence of a EU referendum in the Queen's speech.
> ...


----------



## two sheds (May 18, 2013)

What a lovely quote: "the associations are all mad, swivel-eyed loons". 

At best he meant "all" of all tory activists, at worst it has to be more than a third. And not that I've met any tory activists that I know of but I do agree with him on this.  'Mad swivel-eyed loons' should be part of the thread title.


----------



## brogdale (May 18, 2013)

Just a straw in the wind, and all that...but Thursday's council by-election in Rotherham saw swivel-eyed loons out voting for Falange:-

Ten times as many as for Dave's loon....

http://www.rotherham.gov.uk/info/1000/elections-results/2512/2013_rawmarsh_by-election_results

Name of Candidate  Description (if any)  Number of Votes*

Baldwin, William George      British National Party                                80
Gray, Andrew Tony              Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 61
Meharban, Mohammed         Liberal Democrats                                     28
Parker, Martyn Lawton The Conservative Party Candidate                   107
Vines, Caven UK Independence Party                                    1143 Elected
Wright, Lisa Marie Labour Party Candidate                                         1039


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 18, 2013)

The ghastly Paul Staines is hinting very strongly that the "swivel-eyed loons" comment came from Andrew Feldman of Elstree, who is party chairman.


----------



## brogdale (May 18, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> The ghastly Paul Staines is hinting very strongly that the "swivel-eyed loons" comment came from Andrew Feldman of Elstree, who is party chairman.


 
If Staines is correct, that might account for the 'radio silence' atm; this will be very difficult for No. 10 to spin and limit damage. Very poor for Dave and a huge gift for Falange just when things looked tricky for him.

Armando Iannuci out of a job?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 18, 2013)

brogdale said:


> just when things looked tricky for him.


 
How do you mean? I must have missed something.


----------



## brogdale (May 18, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> How do you mean? I must have missed something.


 
Jockland.


----------



## brogdale (May 18, 2013)

Feldman & Cam go back a long way...







Feldman next but one to Dave.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 18, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Jockland.


 
But middle England loathes the woad-smeared savages. There were cheers for Longshanks when Braveheart was screened in Lincolnshire and Gloucestershire. How could that incident play badly for Falange?


----------



## brogdale (May 18, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> But middle England loathes the woad-smeared savages. There were cheers for Longshanks when Braveheart was screened in Lincolnshire and Gloucestershire. How could that incident play badly for Falange?


 
Cos he responed to it like the c@nt that he is, and he leads a party that calls itself _*UK*_ip.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 18, 2013)

Anyway, Marty F is taking the Hoddle line: he never said them things. And he'll sue the Internets.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (May 18, 2013)

'Swivel eyed loons', shades of John Major's 'bastards', but this is what Camo gets for trying to copy the nu labour model of abandoning conviction politics & just concentrating on trying to get a majority at next GE.


----------



## laptop (May 18, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> The ghastly Paul Staines is hinting very strongly that the "swivel-eyed loons" comment came from Andrew Feldman of Elstree, who is party chairman.


 
Feldman is consulting m'learned friends.

It's not often I cheer on a Tory and his libel lawyer scum: but - go for it, my son!

Meanwhile, Farage has, properly, laid claim to the swivel-eyed loon vote:



> "If you are a Conservative supporter who believes in Ukip ideas then your party hates you. Come and join us.


----------



## Zabo (May 18, 2013)

How dare they! I shall consult with my lawyer without delay! Cheeky bastards!


----------



## Santino (May 18, 2013)

Feldman has denied being the politician who didn't say the remarks.


----------



## brogdale (May 18, 2013)

Santino said:


> Feldman has denied being the politician who didn't say the remarks.


 
Sounds like it was him, then?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 18, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Sounds like it was him, then?


 
The journalists involved are certainly not jumping to say that Feldman is the wrong bloke.


----------



## brogdale (May 18, 2013)

Just seen this Shappy...



> Grant Shapps, the co-chairman of the Conservative party, defended his colleague. "He works very closely with the party volunteers. _*I believe him*_ when he says that he did not say that about our fantastic volunteers," he told the BBC, "_*We have seen these rumours flying around the internet, we have seen it with Lord McAlpine and Andrew Mitchell, both of whom were later in the clear.*_"


 
Interesting that 'Mr Green' believes him, and that's news to me about Mitchell; so its all over then?


----------



## laptop (May 18, 2013)

Now Geoffrey Howe has waded in:



> *Tory party out of control over Europe, says Lord Howe*
> 
> *Former chancellor launches scathing attack on David Cameron and says Euroscepticism is 'infecting party soul'*
> 
> ...


 
And just in case the thing this is remiding you of was on the tip of your tongue...

That'd be:



> Lord Howe, the former Conservative chancellor who triggered the downfall of Margaret Thatcher...


 

E2A:


----------



## brogdale (May 18, 2013)

When do the Labour party come back from holiday?


----------



## where to (May 18, 2013)

Getting close to stalking horse time now I'd of thought.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 19, 2013)

"Mad swivel-eyed loons"


----------



## coley (May 19, 2013)

laptop said:


> Now Geoffrey Howe has waded in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Quartz (May 19, 2013)

Didn't Hague regularly trounce Blair at PMQs? Fat lot of good it did him.


----------



## Quartz (May 19, 2013)

Hunt: "Tories united on Europe". Really? Truly? 

I  don't believe a word of it.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 19, 2013)

Fucking hell - the tories are surpassing themselves in the farcical self-destruction stakes this time aren't they?

Its like a  rerun of The Major years - but with extra mad swivelly eyed lols and self delusion. They really cant help themselves.


----------



## _angel_ (May 19, 2013)

Quartz said:


> Hang on: this guy committed an assault and got away with a fine? Does he have blackmail material on the judge or Cameron? Surely this is a case when the prosecution must appeal the sentence?


Sadly it all too often doesn't end in prison.


----------



## Roadkill (May 19, 2013)

Kaka Tim said:


> Fucking hell - the tories are surpassing themselves in the farcical self-destruction stakes this time aren't they?
> 
> Its like a rerun of The Major years - but with extra mad swivelly eyed lols and self delusion. They really cant help themselves.


 
Innit.  I'm just waiting for Cameron to tell his backbenchers to put up or shut up...


----------



## brogdale (May 19, 2013)

Keep on digging boys...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/may/19/tory-chairman-feldman-swivel-eyed-loons



> Lord Feldman, the Conservative co-chairman, is to be challenged at a meeting of the party board on Monday over allegations that he made disparaging remarks about Tory grassroots activists.
> As the health secretary, Jeremy Hunt, led a cabinet fightback on behalf of Feldman, who denies having described activists as "mad, swivel-eyed loons", a member of the Tory party board said he would be asking Feldman to explain himself.
> Brian Binley, the Conservative MP for Northampton South who has been an officer of the party for 54 years, said: "This is a very disturbing matter and needs a full and proper review at the party board meeting. From that meeting I will decide how I will act thereafter."
> The involvement of the board, which represents the views of Tory activists, will dismay Downing Street after it spent the weekend rubbishing reports in the Times and Daily Telegraph about Feldman's alleged comments. Feldman described the reports as "completely untrue".


----------



## laptop (May 19, 2013)

Ah, yes, Brian "working-class Tory, me" Binley.

His eyes don't swivel. Not even watching Wimbledon. Honest.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2013)

laptop said:


> Ah, yes, Brian "working-class Tory, me" Binley.
> 
> His eyes don't swivel. Not even watching Wimbledon. Honest.


like one of the aulder action men.


----------



## brogdale (May 22, 2013)

"Going forward..."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-22619361



> A mayor has driven his car through the doors of his local Tesco Express.
> Councillor Terry Buckle, mayor of St Edmundsbury in Suffolk, drove his car into the store at Lawson Place, Moreton Hall, on Tuesday afternoon.
> He was taken to West Suffolk Hospital with minor injuries but later released. His family said he was "all right".
> Morteon Hall councillor Frank Warby said: "He had a slight mishap. They are automatic doors so opened as he approached."


 


I guessed he might be a 'kipper, but apparently, as yet, he remains a tory.


----------



## Smyz (May 30, 2013)

Oh dear http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/04/29/err_act_landgrab/

""The mass of the public will never realise they've been robbed," thinks Ellis. The radical free-our-information bureaucrats at the Intellectual Property Office had already attempted to smuggle orphan works rules through via the Digital Economy Act in 2010, but were rebuffed. Thanks to a Google-friendly Conservative-led administration, they've now triumphed.

Three other consequences appear possible.

One is a barrage of litigation from UK creators - and overseas owners who find their work Hoovered into extended collective licensing programs. International treaties allow a country to be ostracised and punished. The threat has already been made clear from US writers and photographers, who've promised "a firestorm". Reciprocal royalty arrangements can also be suspended, on the basis of "if you steal our stuff, UK, we won't pay you". In addition, a judicial review, based on the premise that the Act gives Minister unconstitutional power over the disposal of private property, is not out of the question.

Secondly, the disappearance of useful material from the internet is likely to accelerate - the exact opposite of what supporters wish for. We recently highlighted the case of an aerial photographer who's moving work outside the UK, and we've heard of several who are taking their photos away from the web, and into lockers. The internet is poorer without a diverse creative economy - because creators need legal certainty of property rights.

And finally, there's the macroeconomic consequences for the UK economy.

The notorious 'Google Review' chaired by Ian Hargreaves failed to undertake adequate impact assessments, a giveaway that even the most rabid "copyright reformers" recognise there isn't an economic case to be made for taking everyone's stuff and giving it away."


----------



## Gingerman (May 31, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22727903


----------



## elbows (May 31, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22727903


 
The Telegraph say they are going to start publishing the revelations about him tomorrow.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...-Mercer-MP-resigns-over-lobbying-scandal.html


----------



## Santino (May 31, 2013)

The internet differs over whether the Telegraph or Panorama have got him.


----------



## Wolveryeti (May 31, 2013)

More Great Childcare

All about lowering the cost of childcare to parents and ensuring there's more money on the 'frontline'. But:


Increasing the maximum ratio of children to childminders will not necessarily lower the cost per hour to parents
Making Ofsted the sole arbiter of quality means 4 year inspection cycles for providers in between which nothing will be known about their quality
Suggesting that 'Satisfactory' or 'Poor' providers lose free entitlement funding will mean those providers will likely go to the wall meaning some areas may not have childcare at all


----------



## elbows (May 31, 2013)

Santino said:


> The internet differs over whether the Telegraph or Panorama have got him.


 
Both.


----------



## sim667 (May 31, 2013)

Wolveryeti said:


> More Great Childcare
> 
> All about lowering the cost of childcare to parents and ensuring there's more money on the 'frontline'. But:
> 
> ...


 
Child minders will expect a larger hourly rate.


----------



## Quartz (May 31, 2013)

elbows said:


> The Telegraph say they are going to start publishing the revelations about him tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...-Mercer-MP-resigns-over-lobbying-scandal.html


 

For those who don't like paywalls, the Guardian version is here.


----------



## butchersapron (May 31, 2013)

The rotten sense of entitlement these private schools and oxbridge breeds - something must be done about it.


----------



## teqniq (May 31, 2013)

Lol I see plagiarism is alive and well, the Graun piece is almost identical to the Torygraph one - which doesn't seem to be behind a paywall btw.


----------



## butchersapron (May 31, 2013)

teqniq said:


> Lol I see plagiarism is alive and well, the Graun piece is almost identical to the Torygraph one - which doesn't seem to be behind a paywall btw.


 
It is for those who have gone over the 20 or 30 free articles they allow. Incognito gets round it anyway.


----------



## teqniq (May 31, 2013)

Ah ok I see thanks


----------



## Quartz (May 31, 2013)

teqniq said:


> Lol I see plagiarism is alive and well, the Graun piece is almost identical to the Torygraph one - which doesn't seem to be behind a paywall btw.


 

The Telegraph paywall hits if you view more than a certain number of articles - 30 or so - in a month. And since I go to the Telegraph every weekday for the Alex cartoon, it's very easy to hit that number.


----------



## brogdale (May 31, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22727903


 
Didn't like Cameron, did he?



> He was recorded as describing the prime minister as "_*the worst politician in British history since William Gladstone*_" and "_*an arse*_".
> "_*I've never, ever come across anyone less suited to the job in my life. I would take a beggar off the streets and put him in that position rather than have Cameron. I loathe him*_."


 


Hates Cam, is corrupt and a racist; proper tory.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2013)

Who are the "middle-aged figures"? Past few weeks.



> David Cameron has held crisis talks at Downing Street after being told of allegations of a sensational love affair which has potentially significant political implications for him.
> 
> For legal reasons, The Mail on Sunday cannot disclose the identities of the people involved or any details of the relationship – even its duration – other than that they are middle-aged figures. The affair has now concluded.
> 
> ...


----------



## brogdale (Jun 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Who are the "middle-aged figures"? Past few weeks.


 
Is that some sort of Fail code for gay?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2013)

I reckon so.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> I reckon so.


 
Hmmm...

or..


> One senior source told this newspaper last night: ‘_*This revelation is dynamite. None of us could believe it when we first heard it. Then we just thought, “What a complete mess”.’*_




2 ministers; they make reference to Edwina/Major?

Sounds juicy anyway.


----------



## Jollity Farm (Jun 1, 2013)

Twitter will probably give everyone some names in a few hours. This makes the whole "Cameron is the new Major" meme that bit more relevant. Good old Tories, cannot keep it in their underwear, it's 1993 all over again.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> or..
> 
> ...


If m/f - how many female ministers?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2013)

Jollity Farm said:


> Twitter will probably give everyone some names in a few hours. This makes the whole "Cameron is the new Major" meme that bit more relevant. Good old Tories, cannot keep it in their underwear, it's 1993 all over again.


 


How come twitter was silent before?


----------



## brogdale (Jun 1, 2013)

Pickles & Gove; picture that!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 1, 2013)

May and Miliband?


----------



## brogdale (Jun 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> If m/f - how many female ministers?


 
May, Greening, Miller & Villiers (Warsi).


----------



## brogdale (Jun 1, 2013)

Osborne & Balls.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2013)

Could be f/f


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 1, 2013)

Jollity Farm said:


> <snip>
> 
> This makes the whole "Cameron is the new Major" meme that bit more relevant. Good old Tories, cannot keep it in their underwear, it's 1993 all over again.


 
Which current Tory MP would you bet on as next to die in a grotesquely perverted auto-erotic asphyxiation mishap?


----------



## RedDragon (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm going to have nightmares speculating on the possibilities


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 1, 2013)

The smart money has to be on m/m and Hague, though.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 1, 2013)

Are we missing something here?



> David Cameron has held crisis talks at Downing Street after being told of allegations of a sensational love affair which has _*potentially significant*_ political implications for him.


 
Only "potentially"?

Could there be some NI angle here? La Brooks?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 2, 2013)

Not current serving cabinet members though


----------



## Wilf (Jun 2, 2013)

Didn't Hague and Coe do a bit of wrassling?


----------



## J Ed (Jun 2, 2013)

https://twitter.com/ChrisBryantMP/status/340963835479470081

Someone on my FB who works as a journo is also saying that there is more to this and that it might sink the coalition but is refusing to say what it is!


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 2, 2013)

Sam Cameron has been shagging the Queen?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 2, 2013)

How are the Mail defining middle-aged? Is 42 middle-aged in their world? Just thinking about a non-Cabinet-member in the photos accompanying the Mail article, is all.


​


----------



## shagnasty (Jun 2, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Is that some sort of Fail code for gay?


Was thinking that too


----------



## Jollity Farm (Jun 2, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> How come twitter was silent before?


 
Strange cove, Johnny Twitter. I don't do it myself, but gossip tends to go from there to here and elsewhere.

Anyway, I've heard that it doesn't involve cabinet ministers, and is disappointingly M/F. I guessed an MP from one party having an affair with the spouse of an MP from the other party. Or Mike Hancock might be for real humping a spy (rather than just someone who happens to be Russian) this time. I like brogdale's NI suggestion, though, there were suggestions about Brooks while Leveson was ongoing.


----------



## shagnasty (Jun 2, 2013)

The speculation will be rife ,so they may have no choice but to publish


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 2, 2013)

Guido is telling everyone that will listen, it's a man and a woman.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 2, 2013)

Why is Ann Widdecombe and Ken Clarke trending on Twitter.


----------



## kenny g (Jun 2, 2013)

Osbourne and Sam Cam is what my money is on.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 2, 2013)

Perhaps. The Mail turned off comments on a story about Samantha Cameron and Andy Coulson.


----------



## kenny g (Jun 2, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Perhaps. The Mail turned off comments on a story about Samantha Cameron and Andy Coulson.


 

Googling those two does bring up some evidence of Andy waxing lyrical about her.

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/w...plan-for-david-cameron-what-you-need-to-know/  - use incognito if paywalled.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 2, 2013)

Jollity Farm said:


> Anyway, I've heard that it doesn't involve cabinet ministers,


 
Yes thats in the Mail article


----------



## Quartz (Jun 2, 2013)

Given that Clegg had heard of it in 2008, perhaps a LibDem was involved? An early ConDem alliance if you will.


----------



## maomao (Jun 2, 2013)

Think it's been cracked on the other thread. Twitter seems quite keen on that answer too.


----------



## 1%er (Jun 2, 2013)

Quartz said:


> Given that Clegg had heard of it in 2008, perhaps a LibDem was involved? An early ConDem alliance if you will.


Isn't Clegg talking about Lord Rennard when he says 2008, rather than the currant story in the mail?

"In April, Scotland Yard said it had launched a formal investigation into allegations of sexual misconduct by the Liberal Democrat peer Lord Rennard.

The Metropolitan Police set up a phoneline for alleged victims after a number of women made claims about inappropriate conduct by the peer, who was the party’s former chief election strategist.

Deputy Prime Minister Nick Clegg, who had initially denied knowing about the allegations, was later forced to concede that his office had heard ‘indirect and non-specific concerns’ as far back as 2008."​


----------



## Quartz (Jun 2, 2013)

1%er said:


> Isn't Clegg talking about Lord Rennard when he says 2008, rather than the currant story in the mail?


 

Possibly, but there are so many scandals it's difficult to keep track.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 2, 2013)

There's no possible about it. That's what is being referred to.


----------



## 1%er (Jun 2, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> There's no possible about it. That's what is being referred to.


2008 wouldn't hurt Cameron.

You keep up with the news, can you think of anyone other than Colson & Brookes?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 2, 2013)

Not anyone who would fit the 'potential damage' profile - but then again, the fact that the mail have chosen to specifically highlight no one involved is a cabinet minister strongly suggests - to me at least - that one person involved is an elected politician.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 2, 2013)

If they were also sitting on, say, a Hague/Coe story, off which they had been warned, then they might have had to make the point about cabinet ministers to satisfy a different set of lawyers from the ones who would have been worrying about the attorney general.

butchersapron - relevant to your doubts on the other thread.


----------



## 1%er (Jun 2, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Not anyone who would fit the 'potential damage' profile - but then again, the fact that the mail have chosen to specifically highlight no one involved is a cabinet minister strongly suggests - to me at least - that one person involved is an elected politician.


This bit in the mail, kind of implies it could effect policy "such disclosure could ‘blow out of the water’ any major political set pieces planned by No 10".

Other than that bit, my reading of the article felt like it would damage Cameron more than the party, it is interesting that the piece doesn't use the term MP anywhere.

It seems people are digging to see if there is an injunction or not, if we find out there isn't, that may be a big clue


​


----------



## Wilf (Jun 2, 2013)

kenny g said:


> Osbourne and Sam Cam is what my money is on.


Not Osbourne as the Mail are saying it isn't a cabinet minister. They also say Cameron‘immediately realised the importance of the story’. That would be an odd form of words if he was referring to his own wife.  Same time, my pure guess is that it might well be an elected senior Tory plus someone unelected. NI might well be the link.  Also, what about Boris? Plays away, not in the cabinet...


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 2, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> If they were also sitting on, say, a Hague/Coe story, off which they had been warned, then they might have had to make the point about cabinet ministers to satisfy a different set of lawyers from the ones who would have been worrying about the attorney general.
> 
> butchersapron - relevant to your doubts on the other thread.


 
Yes, that is a possibility - how likely i obviously don't know. But i don't really see that not mentioning that no cabinet ministers are involved could actually be used by the lawyers for those in the hypothetical case. Given that they have the other names with which to defend themselves. I think they pointed out that no cabinet minister was involved to suggest it was an elected politician. And on top of that, _there are non-cabinet ministers._ That might be worth looking at.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 2, 2013)

Certainly the speculation is much more interesting and amusing if Staines has been sold a pup, and the non-Cabinet ministers are a fun shortlist - for various reasons, I'd love it to be Mad Frankie Maude - but I'd be surprised if that was the case.


----------



## 1%er (Jun 2, 2013)

Is it true that Alex Cameron (brother of David) is head of the firm that is representing Rebekah Brooks in her perverting the course of justice case?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 2, 2013)

Internet says Brooks is using Kingsley Napley. But as Alex Cameron is a QC, he'd be hired by various firms at various times. I suspect that someone is trying to make ACRB come up with something original, and balked at Alistair Campbell.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 2, 2013)

The guardian say it's this bloke. And no mention on the site of any Cameron involvement at all.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## 1%er (Jun 2, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> The guardian say it's this bloke. And no mention on the site of any Cameron involvement at all.


thanks, with a little further digging it appears they are just friends.

The picture on Guido's blog is named ACRB.png and I was just thinking about who the AC could be and if that is a clue, along with the quote of the day


----------



## coley (Jun 2, 2013)

Wilf said:


> Not Osbourne as the Mail are saying it isn't a cabinet minister. They also say Cameron‘immediately realised the importance of the story’. That would be an odd form of words if he was referring to his own wife.  Same time, my pure guess is that it might well be an elected senior Tory plus someone unelected. NI might well be the link.  Also, what about Boris? Plays away, not in the cabinet...



If it was Boris, Cameron would be hopping down the Mall with glee.


----------



## 1%er (Jun 2, 2013)

Maybe while they are all screwing each-other they'll stop screwing the UK for a while 

If I had tweeter I'd be tweeting it is Brooks and Colson, just can't think of anyone else (not in the cabinet) that could bring Cameron down and because I'm not subject to UK laws on contempt


----------



## laptop (Jun 3, 2013)

1%er said:


> I'm not subject to UK laws on contempt


 
But the moderators are


----------



## coley (Jun 3, 2013)

1%er said:


> Maybe while they are all screwing each-other they'll stop screwing the UK for a while
> 
> If I had tweeter I'd be tweeting it is Brooks and Colson, just can't think of anyone else (not in the cabinet) that could bring Cameron down and because I'm not subject to UK laws on contempt



Anything those two have been up to would be pretty stale news and would really only bother their partners, hardly earth shattering  or early election material?


----------



## 1%er (Jun 3, 2013)

coley said:


> Anything those two have been up to would be pretty stale news and would really only bother their partners, hardly earth shattering or early election material?


You don't think there would be fallout for Cameron?

It would be funny if it happened while he worked in Downing street, it would mean that News Internationale were literately in bed with No 10


----------



## Nylock (Jun 3, 2013)

True, the story would haunt them for the rest of the parliament (and probably beyond)


----------



## 1%er (Jun 3, 2013)

Now I have found out how to search twitter, I see Guido is saying:
*Media Guido* ‏@*MediaGuido* 
New York Times goes to bed 3 am London time. Would not be surprised to see #*DowningStreetAffair* reported more fully...


Would Murdock do that to Brooks


----------



## coley (Jun 3, 2013)

1%er said:


> You don't think there would be fallout for Cameron?
> 
> It would be funny if it happened while he worked in Downing street, it would mean that News Internationale were literately in bed with No 10


Unless Cameron was there cracking one off as they got too it, can't see the 'major embarrassment'  people getting it off in the workplace on the sly while the boss ain't looking?


----------



## laptop (Jun 3, 2013)

coley said:


> Cameron... can't see the 'major embarrassment'


 

Everything Much would depend on timing.

If it were to turn out that Cameron had appointed someone to a sensitive post *while* they were sleeping with someone inappropriate...



A Russian defence attaché, obviously


----------



## Combustible (Jun 3, 2013)

1%er said:


> Would Murdock do that to Brooks


 
New York Times isn't one of Murdoch's (New York Post is).


----------



## Lorca (Jun 3, 2013)

. post removed because i realized the bob blackman hypocrisy affair was old news. soz!


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 3, 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/jun/03/cameron-moves-union-funding-labour



> The new anti-sleaze bill will include measures to control in the year prior to an election any spending of third party organisations affiliated to parties and any organisation contributing £100,000 or more. In practice, this only applies to the trade union funding of Labour and will exclude figures such as the former Conservative deputy chairman Lord Ashcroft, who has funded individual Conservative associations.


Should go down well with the right wing press but looks to much of an own goal. Too self serving.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 4, 2013)

It's been done so that the lobbying bill gets killed off, you don't think they're serious about that do you?  Too many old school friends owed favours.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 4, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> It's been done so that the lobbying bill gets killed off, you don't think they're serious about that do you? Too many old school friends owed favours.


 
He has just surrendered the initiative and left himself open the Libs and Lab ganging up and applying an amendment that cuts all party donations.

He does not control parliament and should have had this bill shuffled through, uncontroversially, to universal acclaim.

Now he has opened the scope, it is well within the ability of his opponents to leap through that back door and place set the agenda on party donations.




> Labour leader Ed Miliband has called for a £5,000 cap on donations to political parties, including those from trade unions.




This smells like an effort to 'weaponise' another easy bit of legislation that could end up going badly wrong.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 4, 2013)

The lobbying bill is going to _protect MPs_ and do nothing to stop undue influence of lobbyists. It will mean that MPs now will be able to see if their corruption is officially allowed - i.e if they are going to be 'stung' by checking the register of lobbyists. Those on the take will continue to take.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 9, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22830707


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 9, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22830707


 
Sunday Times investigators secretly filmed the former environment minister being bent.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 9, 2013)

Tut tut.


----------



## elbows (Jun 28, 2013)

The comedy continues.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-23095396



> *Eric Pickles' department has been fined for having an unauthorised bank overdraft, it has emerged.*
> 
> Just two days ago, he was praised by Chancellor George Osborne as "a model of lean government".
> 
> ...


 


> The National Audit Office is responsible for about 400 separate accounts - from central government departments to the media watchdog Ofcom and the British Museum.
> 
> Of these only a tiny number - around 10 every year - are not signed off by the NAO.
> 
> ...


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 28, 2013)

A 1/5 of a billion.


----------



## elbows (Jun 29, 2013)

Over 32 million Osborne-burgers.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 3, 2013)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...benefits-squeeze-says-lord-freud-8684005.html


----------



## seventh bullet (Jul 3, 2013)

This is more appropriate.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk-news/2013/jul/25/coalition-row-adverts-illegal-immigrants

If UKIP are saying that the tory tactic of driving poster vans round ethnically mixed neighbourhoods telling immigrants to 'go home' is unpleasant and 'nasty' then a line has surely been crossed.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 9, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23627520
 Gregory Lauder-Frost looks and sounds like a right cunt.....


----------



## Greebo (Aug 9, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> <snip>Gregory Lauder-Frost looks and sounds like a right cunt.....


 
I feel sorry for whoever took their eyes off Gary Lauder-Frost for 5 seconds and allowed him out unsupervised.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 9, 2013)

Greebo said:


> I feel sorry for whoever took their eyes off Gary Lauder-Frost for 5 seconds and allowed him out unsupervised.


I'm not sure these people are a Tory aberration. Sure, the PR flacks will have kittens, but people like Lauder-Frost are saying just what the majority of the Tory True Believers want to hear.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 9, 2013)

In my arrogant opinion, the majority of Tory True Believers are probably unfit to be allowed out unsupervised.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 9, 2013)

did that chinless twat mogg get paid for his appearance i wonder?


----------



## Dr Jon (Aug 9, 2013)

Greebo said:


> In my arrogant opinion, the majority of Tory True Believers are probably unfit to be allowed out unsupervised.


...especially those who won't take their medication.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> did that chinless twat mogg get paid for his appearance i wonder?


 
I'd prefer to believe that he was fined for it.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 9, 2013)

his contrition would be a lot more believable if he donated his fee to... ooh i dunno... the stephen lawrence foundation?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm shocked, shocked I tell you that someone from an organisation called Traditional Britain Group could come out with something like this.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 25, 2013)

One's a useless third rate actor, the other is Steven Segal


----------



## gosub (Aug 26, 2013)

http://services.parliament.uk/bills/2013-14/nationalservice.html


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 26, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> One's a useless third rate actor, the other is Steven Segal


 

This Coming 2015 David Cameron is 'On Shaky Ground'

When a lowly Prime Ministers government is defeated and their greatest no-star General Clegg is sent to coventry _feet first,_ terrorist voters will learn that you do not corner an ex-bullingdon SEAL


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 27, 2013)

gosub said:


> http://services.parliament.uk/bills/2013-14/nationalservice.html


 
That Hollobone is a demented Fred West lookalike motherfucker.


----------



## Ground Elder (Sep 5, 2013)

Michael Gove on the poor little children without  a room of their own.


----------



## gosub (Sep 14, 2013)

Giving Pob's incoherence in the 90's was considered a bad influence on child development, making him Education Secretary was always a dodgy move


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 19, 2013)

http://politicalscrapbook.net/2013/...t-shapps-exposed-over-failed-science-o-level/

Grant Shapps edits his own wikipedia page to pretend he passed science o level.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 19, 2013)

why? nobody cares about his GCSE results


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 19, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> why? nobody cares about his GCSE results



i know!  it's very telling about his psychology.


----------



## Nylock (Sep 19, 2013)

That he's a compulsive bullshitter... Who'd have thought it of our grant?


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 19, 2013)

maybe they were Michael Green's O Level results...


----------



## Nylock (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## agricola (Sep 25, 2013)

the latest iOS update vs a deputy Mayor (and Tory MLA for Ealing)


----------



## gawkrodger (Sep 25, 2013)

was just coming on here to post that


----------



## emanymton (Sep 26, 2013)

agricola said:


> the latest iOS update vs a deputy Mayor (and Tory MLA for Ealing)


You could a least give some kind of warning 
Not what I wanted to see while eating my breakfast.


----------



## magneze (Sep 26, 2013)

LOL


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 29, 2013)

in a refreshing change from his relentless crusade to defend the poor british motorist from the evils of parking attendants, eric pickles tells a child abuse victim to... read on.

http://www.brentwoodgazette.co.uk/E...9861576-detail/story.html?620567357=306982587


----------



## existentialist (Sep 29, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> in a refreshing change from his relentless crusade to defend the poor british motorist from the evils of parking attendants, eric pickles tells a child abuse victim to... read on.
> 
> http://www.brentwoodgazette.co.uk/E...9861576-detail/story.html?620567357=306982587


Hang on a moment - doesn't "adjust your medication" sound awfully like "How many pills are you taking?"?

Could it be that Eric Pickles and the recently-banhammered thriller are one and the same?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 30, 2013)

existentialist said:


> Hang on a moment - doesn't "adjust your medication" sound awfully like "How many pills are you taking?"?
> 
> Could it be that Eric Pickles and the recently-banhammered thriller are one and the same?



Hmm, you're right, thriller *could* be Jabba the Cunt, couldn't he?


----------



## agricola (Sep 30, 2013)

May has just said the next Tory manifesto will contain a promise to get rid of the HRA, and possibly to withdraw from the ECHR.

edit:  and people who appeal against deportation following conviction will get deported first, then appeal


----------



## dylanredefined (Sep 30, 2013)

Does the latest PFI deal on helicopter training count as tory or mod incomptence?

 TA or Army reserve is becoming helicopter ground crew. Unfortunately the contract to train people on helicopters does not include weekend working


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 30, 2013)

floof!

oh wait...


----------



## agricola (Sep 30, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> floof!
> 
> oh wait...



does this mean that the slogan of conference should have been "_fur; hardworking people_"?


----------



## magneze (Oct 1, 2013)

One of the leading Tory papers removing the Tories from the headlines by baiting Ed Miliband is pretty incompetent. They could have had press coverage to themselves this week, now they're being ignored.


----------



## laptop (Oct 2, 2013)

magneze said:


> One of the leading Tory papers removing the Tories from the headlines by baiting Ed Miliband is pretty incompetent. They could have had press coverage to themselves this week, now they're being ignored.



But Cameron is that paper's real enemy...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 2, 2013)

"The Land of Hope is Tory"


----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 2, 2013)

I've just heard Gove on the radio explaining that he and the tories understood what life with little or no money  was like; as evidence for this he sited that there was a time when he was in his teens that his father's business was struggling and he had to forgo foreign holidays  fucking amazing


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

sorry but i don't believe you. that can't be true. it just can't.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 2, 2013)

jakethesnake said:


> I've just heard Gove on the radio explaining that he and the tories understood what life with little or no money  was like; as evidence for this he sited that there was a time when he was in his teens that his father's business was struggling and he had to forgo foreign holidays  fucking amazing



...and a _(new) _*new* car...


----------



## brogdale (Oct 2, 2013)

ddraig said:


> "The Land of Hope is Tory"



Footage from the belly of the beast and, (even) more disturbingly the vox pop evidence of their success...

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/video/2013/oct/02/conservative-conference-future-video


----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 2, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> sorry but i don't believe you. that can't be true. it just can't.


No, it was, World at One on Radio Four.


brogdale said:


> ...and a _(new) _*new* car...


I forgot about this bit (i was probably shouting at the radio).


----------



## brogdale (Oct 2, 2013)

jakethesnake said:


> no, it was, world at one on radio four
> 
> forgot about this bit (i was probably shouting at the radio)


 
"Language Timothy!"


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

do you think he has an internal monologue a few seconds after saying shit like that wherein he says 'michael', 'yers?' 'michael, you really shouldn't say shit like that'


----------



## ddraig (Oct 2, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Footage from the belly of the beast and, (even) more disturbingly the vox pop evidence of their success...
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/video/2013/oct/02/conservative-conference-future-video


them smug cunts were on newsnight gleeing and guffawing last night arguing the toss over the average age of party members


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 2, 2013)

jakethesnake said:


> I've just heard Gove on the radio explaining that he and the tories understood what life with little or no money  was like; as evidence for this he sited that there was a time when he was in his teens that his father's business was struggling and he had to forgo foreign holidays  fucking amazing



I had to hear it to believe it


----------



## brogdale (Oct 2, 2013)

Doctor Carrot said:


> I had to hear it to believe it



Also good bit where Kearney asked about the "_Let us finish the job" _line...'so your policies have failed then, if you need 5 more years to finish 'the job'?.....Gove ummed & erred then went to default..."the mess Labour left us"....


----------



## brogdale (Oct 2, 2013)

Did anyone else see the C4 interview with Matthew Hancock ("Skills minister")?

One of the most lamentable since 'blinky's car-crash effort on TTOI

They've put it up now....http://bcove.me/21zjbm7r
http://bcove.me/21zjbm7r
Behold


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 3, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-24369514
Needs no explaining why its a stoopid idea


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 3, 2013)

....


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-24369514
> Needs no explaining why its a stoopid idea



tories love provoking riots because they get to look hard when putting them down


----------



## agricola (Oct 3, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> tories love provoking riots because they get to look hard when someone else puts them down



fixed


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2013)

It's just such a stupid idea one struggles to grasp the logic behind it. Under 25's from poor families are supposed to do what instead? take the jobs that there aren't?

Effectively chucking under 25's from poor w/c backgrounds onto the streets is such a brilliant scheme you have to wonder if it hasn't been thought up by Stephen Hawking.

If anything that policy would see a very sharp increase in crime. Young, physically fit and angry? That'll go well.

Not going to happen of course, the tories only managed to get in via lib dem vote which has collapsed to the point where they've been outranked by TUSC, the BNP and the local Elvis party in most by elections and lost deposits in others. Polls show Labour on a comfortable lead. Cameron must be aware that Labour only have to do nothing to win this next round of the fucking farce we call elections


----------



## magneze (Oct 3, 2013)

There were over 6 million 18-25 year olds in the UK in 2005. Strategy? or incompetence?


----------



## Nylock (Oct 3, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> It's just such a stupid idea one struggles to grasp the logic behind it. Under 25's from poor families are supposed to do what instead? take the jobs that there aren't?


Ofc, it's possible to go all godwin's on it: 

The country's road,rail and utility infrastructure needs attention, we also need to get some major tidal/wind/solar/whatever power schemes up and running to try plug the energy gap and all the extra grid infrastructure that goes with it. The government (and the private industries) can't afford to do this with people being paid even the minimum wage at the moment so how about a vast army of workers who are young, physically fit, and compelled to work in order to survive? We could even house them in camps if the burden on their families is too much....


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 3, 2013)

magneze said:


> There were over 6 million 18-25 year olds in the UK in 2005. Strategy? or incompetence?


I million unemployed 18-24 year old unemployed today and 2 and half million economically inactive. Utterly impossible plan for so many reasons - the expansion and modernisation of education,training or workplaces it would requite being the most obvious.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 3, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Did anyone else see the C4 interview with Matthew Hancock ("Skills minister")?
> 
> One of the most lamentable since 'blinky's car-crash effort on TTOI
> 
> ...



Yeah I saw this last night and I remember thinking 'what a complete and utter bumbling tosser the mug is, why the fuck have they rolled him out?' Glad they did though because he looked like a twat.


----------



## magneze (Oct 3, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> I million unemployed 18-24 year old unemployed today and 2 and half million economically inactive. Utterly impossible plan for so many reasons - the expansion and modernisation of education,training or workplaces it would requite being the most obvious.


Indeed, and yet polls suggest that the Tories are "trusted" on the economy.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 3, 2013)

They're in danger of having this shit backfire on them.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 3, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Did anyone else see the C4 interview with Matthew Hancock ("Skills minister")?
> 
> One of the most lamentable since 'blinky's car-crash effort on TTOI
> 
> ...



 Spaced out public school lightweight tit


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2013)

Another areshole deserving of a Hanns-Martin Schleyer 'trip'...










> “I am all for a flat simple tax system – it has been shown to raise a lot more money. “The top one per cent of taxpayers pay 15 per cent of all the tax in this country. Flat, simple taxes are the way to do it.”



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...-flat-tax-to-help-middle-income-families.html

They say that the Bedroom tax is no such thing, but when it suits them....


> Experts said the withdrawal of the benefit means that a single earner in a family of six earning within these two sums with a “marginal tax rate” of 73 per cent.
> 
> *This is calculated by working out the value of losing the child benefit and treating its loss as though it was a tax.*


----------



## brogdale (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## treelover (Oct 7, 2013)

Just saw that, she is ruthless, Hoban was prepared to listen to disabled claimants, so he was sacked,

then again, she will upset a lot more people..


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2013)

Anyone else see that tory muppet Greg Baker (Minister for Climate stuff) interviewed on C4 News? He actually agreed that the 'big 6' energy providers were "_*robbing" *_their customers.

Seriously, he was sooooo shit he made la Flint look like she knew what she was talking about!

e2a : here you go...http://www.channel4.com/news/british-gas-price-rise-hike-energy-electricity-government



> Responding to Jon Snow's statement that consumers are being robbed, Mr Barker said: "Absolutely". He was then grilled on why the government isn't doing anything about it. Mr Barker said the government had made it "easier" to penalise the "big six", by switching energy companies.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 17, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Anyone else see that tory muppet Greg Baker (Minister for Climate stuff) interviewed on C4 News? He actually agreed that the 'big 6' *enery* providors were "_*robbing" *_their customers.
> 
> Seriously, he was sooooo shit he made la Flint look like she knew what she was talking about!
> 
> e2a : here you go...http://www.channel4.com/news/british-gas-price-rise-hike-energy-electricity-government


----------



## tommers (Oct 17, 2013)

Who would have thought that private companies want to make profits?  I mean seriously, who could have predicted that?

They're robbing their customers!  You sound surprised you utter fucking moron.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 18, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Anyone else see that tory muppet Greg Baker (Minister for Climate stuff) interviewed on C4 News? He actually agreed that the 'big 6' energy providers were "_*robbing" *_their customers.
> 
> Seriously, he was sooooo shit he made la Flint look like she knew what she was talking about!
> 
> e2a : here you go...http://www.channel4.com/news/british-gas-price-rise-hike-energy-electricity-government




Was just coming to post this myself. They really are clueless aren't they? Switching is no where near as easy as it's made out to be, in fact it's a royal pain in the arse and often leaves one out of pocket.  When you switch you have to clear the bill you have with your existing supplier, you often have to pay a fee to leave them, you then get hit with a bill almost instantly from your new supplier and if you do it in the winter you're paying more off the bat than you already were.  By the time you actually see any savings, if you're lucky enough to actually see any savings, the bills have gone up again and you're worse off than you would be if you had just stayed put.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 18, 2013)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Was just coming to post this myself. They really are clueless aren't they? Switching is no where near as easy as it's made out to be, in fact it's a royal pain in the arse and often leaves one out of pocket.  When you switch you have to clear the bill you have with your existing supplier, you often have to pay a fee to leave them, you then get hit with a bill almost instantly from your new supplier and if you do it in the winter you're paying more off the bat than you already were.  By the time you actually see any savings, if you're lucky enough to actually see any savings, the bills have gone up again and you're worse off than you would be if you had just stayed put.



Plus why is it considered in any way reasonable to expect anyone to be obliged to use up some of the finite amount of time that is their life pissing around comparing energy prices. 

Gas from the Gas Board, electric from the Electric Board. That's how it should be.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 28, 2013)

My local Tory councillor put this through the door today

 

that expensive private education was worth it, eh?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2013)

weepiper said:


> My local Tory councillor put this through the door today
> 
> 
> 
> that expensive private education was worth it, eh?


 OTOH I've had that happen to me - scared the shit out of me


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 28, 2013)

TruXta said:


> OTOH I've had that happen to me - scared the shit out of me



Jock Tory wankshaft could at least have learned to spell "menace" properly, or got someone to proofread his newsletter.
Hold on, would he be able to find another Scottish Tory within 25 miles?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 12, 2013)

From this afternoon's Bedroom Tax debate:-



> 4.29pm GMT
> 
> In the Commons the Tory MP* David TC Davies* defended the government's bedroom tax. He even suggested that the welfare cuts did not go far enough. He made the point when he told an anecdote about doing some filming with the BBC with people affected by the policy.
> 
> ...



Praise the lord!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 12, 2013)

weepiper said:


> My local Tory councillor put this through the door today
> 
> View attachment 42611
> 
> that expensive private education was worth it, eh?



Put aspirin in bread. That'll make the seagulls fuck off.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 12, 2013)

brogdale said:


> From this afternoon's Bedroom Tax debate:- <David Davies' anecdote mongering>
> !


 
It's not *that* incompetent a way of arguing though, from the Tories' own skewed perspective -- they know that anecdotes of that kind are popular, easy to get recycled in the Sun/Mail, ,and widely believed by a lot of stupid gullible idiots.

Bedroom Tax _itself_ isn't especially popular, but 'featherbedded workshy' stories more generally strike chords for far too many.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 12, 2013)

brogdale said:


> From this afternoon's Bedroom Tax debate:-
> 
> "I met a young couple, a teenage couple, 17 years old, neither of whom had ever worked in their lives"



And you were down the mine & up chimneys at 10 years old, weren't you David? 

Fucking bellend.


----------



## jakethesnake (Nov 12, 2013)

What a cunt. If someone is able to claim benefits at 17 then they must be care leavers or otherwise estranged from their family or have lost their family. Cunts like him can't even comprehend how difficult life is with little or no back up at all.


----------



## campanula (Nov 12, 2013)

Unbelievable pile of tripe - the criteria for any type of social housing or benefits is so harshly delineated that there most certainly would be many, many complex and mitigating circumstances....but the vagueness as to one bed or two bed, the snivelling 'never worked a day in their lives' just completely reveals what utter crapulous shite these people are prepared to utter, an 'anecdote' which is so patently drivel - either they are inbred retards or vicious criminal bastards - either way - utter cunts


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2013)

whatchafuckingmoaningaboutyerfuckingleftyscum........



> *George Osborne: Britain is on the path to prosperity*
> George Osborne has said Britain is “_*on the path to prosperity*_” and is _*enjoying a recovery that “very many countries would crave”*_ but warned that it could be scuppered by demands for higher taxes and price controls. The Chancellor said: “If there’s a domestic risk to the recovery, it’s the debate that’s opening up where people are saying, 'we must tax business more, put controls on labour markets, introduce fixed prices’ – that would send disastrous signals to the rest of the world, it would be a catastrophe for the recovery and employment in this country.”



e2a : 



> *One in three UK households couldn't last a WEEK if they suddenly lost their income *
> 12 Nov 2013 17:32
> Research from HSBC reveals that 8.8million households have less than £250 in savings set aside as a financial safety net. http://www.mirror.co.uk/money/personal-finance/hsbc-research-shows-88million-households-2785148



That's out of 26 million households (according to ONS)...so about 1/3rd.


----------



## laptop (Nov 13, 2013)

At one stroke Mike Penning gives the lie to Tory propaganda about "universal credit" and implicitly threatens to collapse the Northern Ireland Assembly, and hence the peace agreement, over it:



> Mr Penning said he was hoping to find a way forward "to avoid substantial reductions in funding and to ensure there's a system in place that is right for claimants and fair to taxpayers both in Northern Ireland and the rest of the UK".‪
> 
> "While this is ultimately a devolved matter, I'm concerned about the lack of progress that has been made which has already cost over £30m in lost savings and this figure is increasing by around £5m every month," he said.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-24913807



So (a) it *is* all about cuts, as we knew, and (b)... eek.



> Sinn Féin MLA Alex Maskey sits on the social development committee.
> 
> "We're being threatened basically by the British government to penalise us further for trying to make sure that we represent the interests of the people here, that we represent, that no Tory represents," he said.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 13, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> And you were down the mine & up chimneys at 10 years old, weren't you David?
> 
> Fucking bellend.



He was up something, but I suspect it was his own arse.


----------



## Santino (Nov 13, 2013)

Trying to hide online records of their speeches: http://www.computerweekly.com/blogs/public-sector/2013/11/conservatives-erase-internet-h.html


----------



## 8ball (Nov 13, 2013)

Santino said:


> Trying to hide online records of their speeches: http://www.computerweekly.com/blogs/public-sector/2013/11/conservatives-erase-internet-h.html


 
That one deserves its own thread, I reckon.


----------



## laptop (Nov 13, 2013)

8ball said:


> That one deserves its own thread, I reckon.



Done... http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/conservatives-erase-internet-history.317215/


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 14, 2013)

So Cameron laments the lack of social mobility:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-24936416

Is this satire? For sheer nerve it takes some beating.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 14, 2013)

eatmorecheese said:


> So Cameron laments the lack of social mobility:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-24936416
> 
> Is this satire? For sheer nerve it takes some beating.



Not satire, just an attempt to defuse the impression of rift in party...



> He said he agreed with Sir John's comments earlier this week


----------



## brogdale (Nov 14, 2013)

Ah....the Baroness Warsi; not heard from her for a while...



> Christianity is in danger of becoming extinct in its ancient homelands because of a rising tide of sectarian attacks, a senior minister will warn on Friday.
> 
> Violence against Christian worshippers and other religious minorities by fanatics has become a “global crisis” and is _*the gravest challenge facing the world this century,*_ Baroness Warsi will say.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...ion-amid-sectarian-terror-minister-warns.html


----------



## laptop (Nov 15, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Ah....the Baroness Warsi; not heard from her for a while...



Thing is, as far as Syria and Iraq go what she says is true; and it's not a comfortable time to be of Coptic heritage in Egypt. Masses of Palestinian Christians have left - not because of any pressure put on them as Christians but because they could.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 15, 2013)

laptop said:


> Thing is, as far as Syria and Iraq go what she says is true; and it's not a comfortable time to be of Coptic heritage in Egypt. Masses of Palestinian Christians have left - not because of any pressure put on them as Christians but because they could.



I'm sure that there is persecution of christian minorities in some of the countries of the middle east consumed by civil war or suffering from the impact of military occupation. But that persecution would have to be seen in the wider context of human suffering from war, sunni/shia conflict and the growth of AQ.

For Warsi to claim that this is





> the gravest challenge facing the world this century


 is absurd.

The political significance of the tories wanting a senior minister of state to make such claims in the US is interesting.


----------



## laptop (Nov 15, 2013)

brogdale said:


> For Warsi to claim that this is
> 
> 
> > the gravest challenge facing the world this century
> ...



Oh aye.



> The political significance of the tories wanting a senior minister of state to make such claims in the US is interesting.



Ah, I missed _where_ it was (to be) said.

A Tory alignment with the people there who'd be interested in that speech is scary.

Are they mentioning red calves?


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 15, 2013)

Unlikely source of an excellent round up of IDS fails : Ian Dunt's politics blog on Yahoo Politics (!)

AKA : "Iain Duncan Smith is no longer fit-for-work" 

Haven't seen a link to the above posted on here yet -- apols if it already has been put up though.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 18, 2013)

Johnson excels himself defending the super-rich residents of 'his city'....not so subtle instruction to the plebs to stfu and bow to their betters...



> *We should be humbly thanking the super-rich, not bashing them *
> * As well as creating jobs and giving to charity, the wealthy should be hailed as Tax Heroes....*
> 
> *...the latest data suggest that we should be offering them humble and hearty thanks. It is through their restless concupiscent energy and sheer wealth-creating dynamism that we pay for an ever-growing proportion of public services...*
> ...





How's yer blood pressure now?


----------



## teqniq (Nov 18, 2013)

Laughable. The bloaty fool evidently believes his own bullshit.


----------



## Nylock (Nov 18, 2013)

He couldn't be more fawning if he dropped to his knees and sucked off Abramovich in the middle of Trafalgar Square!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 19, 2013)

that dickhead Benedict Brogan from the Torygraph can't work out why the Tories are doing so badly, _even though everyone hates Labour and Ed Miliband. 




			That Labour should be in such a strong position is baffling, for reasons that scarcely need sketching out. How can it be that a party widely blamed for the nation’s ills – let alone one led by a politician who commands so little public respect – is in a position to measure the curtains for Downing Street? Soundly rejected, only to be welcomed back a term later: if it came to pass, a Labour win would deserve an award for most unlikely political comeback.
		
Click to expand...


_
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/b...g-recovery-of-teflon-labour-and-unpopular-ed/

For a deputy editor of a national newspaper, this guy is seriously naive if he can't even work out the basics of the current political status quo. Westminster media tory bubble.


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Nov 19, 2013)

Fascinating stuff from Boles.....

http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2013/nov/19/tory-nick-boles-party-of-rich

Talk about the un-declared tory leadership campaign. Boles here send two broadsides across Dave; the more interesting one being the admission that the 're-branding' of the party has been an abject failure. He even muses about re-imagining the "National Liberal" party label for those vermin too ashamed to actually wear a blue rosette.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 20, 2013)

I love this quote someone's put as a comment in response:



> "Who you are speaks so loudly I can't hear what you're saying." - Ralph Waldo Emerson.


 
Seriously though, a party that gave a 5% tax cut to the super rich when everyone else is having it hard can try and spin all they like; they can never hide from their actions.


----------



## Nylock (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah, but just watch them try anyway....


----------



## Quartz (Nov 20, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Fascinating stuff from Boles.....
> 
> He even muses about re-imagining the "National Liberal" party label for those vermin too ashamed to actually wear a blue rosette.



How about Conservatives & Unionist New Tories?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 20, 2013)

This is particularly stupid from Cameron.



> David Cameron has clashed with a Labour MP after joking that he must have been taking "mind-altering substances".
> 
> Michael Meacher complained to the Commons Speaker about the prime minister's "unparliamentary" language.
> 
> Mr Cameron said the remark had just been meant as "Commons banter" but agreed to withdraw it.



Such crass ineptitude can only revive interest in the stories about Dave's cocaine consumption that dogged him throughout the 2005 party leadership contest. Not to mention _that _picture of his chum Gideon.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 20, 2013)

For crass, arrogant stupidity and nauseating self-satisfaction cocaine (and going to Eton) can't really be beaten.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 21, 2013)

David Cameron's official twitter account followed a "high class escort agency"



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25015034


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 21, 2013)

He's a tory; he loves spending lots of money to fuck people.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 21, 2013)

Awesome Wells said:


> He's a tory; he loves spending lots of money to fuck people.



ITYM 

He's a politician; he loves spending lots of other people's money to fuck people.


----------



## treelover (Nov 24, 2013)

> A BUNCH of far-right Tories want the Chancellor to slap VAT charges on food, children’s clothing and on escalating energy bills.They have written to George Osborne with a list of demands, topping it with a rise in VAT on essentials.If you want an example of out-of-touch Tories, this one is hard to beat. Even by the standards of the bedroom tax, this is beyond the pale.
> 
> The right-wingers want the 20 per cent rate of VAT brought down to 15 per cent and for the losses to be made up by abolishing the zero rating for essential items.
> 
> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/uk-world-news/record-view-far-right-proposals-make-2807160



They really are losing it, VAT on children's clothes and fuel, a vote winner,  not...


----------



## brogdale (Nov 25, 2013)

Not big stuff, but fun nonetheless....
http://www.itv.com/news/meridian/story/2013-11-25/tax-breaks-for-sports-clubs/

I'll come clean and admit that I only got two right, but that's two more than the Minister for Sport and Tourism who claimed 





> Last month.... ...that *sport was in her DNA *shortly after being promoted to the role of sports minister.





Lol when the reporter said "good guess" to the incorrect answer whispered by an aide off camera!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2013)

> Nadine Dorries MP @*NadineDorriesMP*
> Follow
> Be seen within a mile of my daughters and I will nail your balls to the floor... using your own front teeth. Do you get that?




moar:

http://politicalscrapbook.net/2013/...icking-as-her-enemies-smell-blood/#more-44263


----------



## likesfish (Nov 26, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> David Cameron's official twitter account followed a "high class escort agency"
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25015034


 My regiment once gave us all diarys that were sponsered by various odd companys commerical maritime insurance for example and an escort agency


----------



## Quartz (Nov 26, 2013)

likesfish said:


> My regiment once gave us all diarys that were sponsered by various odd companys commerical maritime insurance for example and an escort agency



They obviously knew the proclivities of soldiers the world over and wanted to ensure you were in discrete hands.


----------



## likesfish (Nov 26, 2013)

High class and squaddies not really happening 
  As my OC said "If I decide to run a bordello on leaving you lot are banned"

Much entertaiment was has had in the officers mess trying to figure out who had gone  into the running an escort agency. While its a natural progession as most officers gain a lot of experiance of fucking people about .
  it was probably an ex officer because they are the sort that get asked to fund pointless shit like this


----------



## brogdale (Nov 27, 2013)

Just all of this....


....but this deserves a quote.....



> Calling for his pet project, a new airport in the Thames Estuary, to be named _*the Margaret Thatcher International Airport.*_



Oh FFS....

e2a : at least we know for sure that Johnson believes Dave is a loser who will be replaced.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 3, 2013)

I think I'll just put this here...

http://www.leftfootforward.org/2013/12/tory-council-leader-believes-basic-salary-is-80k/


----------



## Quartz (Dec 3, 2013)

eatmorecheese said:


> I think I'll just put this here...
> 
> http://www.leftfootforward.org/2013/12/tory-council-leader-believes-basic-salary-is-80k/





What a plonker


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 3, 2013)

eatmorecheese said:


> I think I'll just put this here...
> 
> http://www.leftfootforward.org/2013/12/tory-council-leader-believes-basic-salary-is-80k/



Fucking idiot.


----------



## gosub (Dec 3, 2013)

About a month ago Tory ministers were urging people to switch to cheaper fixed rates to avoid rises in energy costs.  Now they reduce the green levy, so those who followed their advice are stiffed


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 5, 2013)

eatmorecheese said:


> I think I'll just put this here...
> 
> http://www.leftfootforward.org/2013/12/tory-council-leader-believes-basic-salary-is-80k/



Maybe those on below £50k do not exist? Maybe they wish us all dead, or look on us as vermin, or a waste of oxygen?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 11, 2014)

"Mad" Nad; the gift that keeps on giving....



> *Nadine Dorries warns of a 'tidal wave' of immigrants from Yugoslavia*
> 
> Nadine Dorries claimed that Britain could see a “tidal wave” of immigrants from Yugoslavia on live television yesterday evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 11, 2014)

brogdale said:


> "Mad" Nad; the gift that keeps on giving....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's something the _so-called_ Climate ‘Scientists’ never tell you...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 12, 2014)

Her 'performance' on Question Time was embarassing (aren't they all?).

Lord knows why i continue watching that crap. The state of our politicians/token UKIP representatwat is just depressing, though I do enjoy tweeting abuse concurrently.

Someone tried to explain where her thinking was flawed, but she wasn't listening. Too busy talking over them. much like the efforts to explain that not all work pays enough to live on, again the shutters were down.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 11, 2014)

I nearly wet myself laughing at how this young woman made Nigel Mills look like a bumbling, incompetent prick. Bravo Poppy! 

http://bcove.me/p5iy45pm


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 12, 2014)

Perhaps Hammond could pay his fucking tax into the UK treasury to help fund Camoron's blank cheque.


----------



## laptop (Feb 12, 2014)

Doctor Carrot said:


> I nearly wet myself laughing at how this young woman made Nigel Mills look like a bumbling, incompetent prick. Bravo Poppy!
> 
> http://bcove.me/p5iy45pm



"This policy is still in its early stage..."


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Feb 13, 2014)

It seemed to me that the floods only warranted an open cheque book from the Tory bastards, from the time that the Tory houses in Henley came under threat.

But I was wrong...
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/politics/2432632/UK-General-Election-2010-political-map.html

The blue Tory areas from the 2010 election show that mostly Tories are being flooded at the moment.

Perhaps "God" is flooding them first, because he's a bit short of locusts at this time of year.


----------



## treelover (Feb 16, 2014)

http://politicalscrapbook.net/2014/...education-initiative-cant-code-lottie-dexter/

Don't know anything about code, so they may be just attacking her for the sake of it, has been savaged on the web especially Political Scrapbook: golden girl Lottie Dexter, late of Duncan Smiths Centre For Social Justice, and the 'Million Job's' campaign, (like the Taxpayers Alliance basically an astro-turfing Tory operation) and which supports workfare, has been appointed Director of the 'Year Of Code', despite not being able to code, or apparently not really knowing much about it. So, jobs for the cronies?

btw, its interesting to note that the majority of posters btl defending her are women, yet the critics mainly are not focusing on her gender


----------



## treelover (Feb 16, 2014)

http://politicalscrapbook.net/2014/...to-private-provider-in-hospital-takeover-bid/


More from Political Scrapbook, more cronyism plus Rose is linked to a business, Care UK, which owns private care homes, has been criticised for poor working conditions, and is lobbying for more contracts.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Feb 17, 2014)

The archbishop criticises the Tory benefits cuts.  The Tories make a comment giving a stat/number of families that will be better off. 

Ignoring the details... you can actually see how the Tories deal with people who are critical of their policies.  They divert the attention away from the negative, to the positive spin.

But it's just like if you criticised the *Nazis* for the number of Jews they were killing, and the Nazis replying that there would be lots of Brazilians who would eventually benefit economically from the post-war migration of gold-laden SS officers.


----------



## laptop (Feb 17, 2014)

treelover said:


> (like the Taxpayers Alliance basically an astro-turfing Tory operation)



I fear the purpose of the so-called Taxpayers' Alliance is to push the Tories yet further to the Right.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 12, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2014/mar/12/attorney-general-unlawful-prince-charles-letters
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2014/mar/12/attorney-general-unlawful-prince-charles-letters


> Three senior judges have ruled that Dominic Grieve, the attorney general, acted unlawfully when he blocked the publication of letters written by Prince Charles to government ministers.
> 
> The ruling, led by Lord Dyson, the head of the civil judiciary in England and Wales, *paves the way for the release of the letters which reveal how the prince lobbied government ministers to change official policies.*
> 
> Grieve had refused access to the letters, arguing that they could cause constitutional problems. He had said their contents could "seriously damage" the prince's ability to perform his duties when he became king because they could cast doubt on his political neutrality.





> Grieve had said that a cornerstone of the British constitution was that *the monarch could not be seen to be favouring one political party over another*. But he had said that any perception that Charles had disagreed with Tony Blair's government "*would be seriously damaging to his role as future monarch because, if he forfeits his position of political neutrality as heir to the throne, he cannot easily recover it when he is king*"



Should be amusing.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 12, 2014)

brogdale said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2014/mar/12/attorney-general-unlawful-prince-charles-letters
> 
> 
> Should be amusing.



Bit House of Cards Season 2, that 

The Richardson one, not Spacey


----------



## brogdale (Mar 12, 2014)

Balbi said:


> Bit House of Cards Season 2, that
> 
> The Richardson one, not Spacey





> The government has also delayed disclosing the amount of money it has spent on barristers and lawyers to resist the disclosure of the letters in court hearings and the freedom of information tribunal. That piece of information has also been requested by the Guardian.





tbf, that's good work from the Guardian.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 12, 2014)

IDS looks at a picture. 

It is a chart that outlines rising child poverty.

"Child poverty is falling!"

FFS


----------



## Balbi (Mar 13, 2014)

The sole ex-miner Tory MP, transport minister Patrick McLoughlin, has, if the evidence is to be believed, massively fucked up with the Evans case for electoral/image reasons.



> Patrick McLoughlin, the Transport Secretary, sighed and huffed when an alleged sex assault victim made a complaint against the Deputy Speaker Nigel Evans, a court has been told.
> 
> *Mr McLoughlin, who was the Tory Chief Whip at the time, appeared “irritated” when he met the alleged victim to discuss the issue in 2009.
> 
> ...



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...ans-alleged-sex-assault-victim-complaint.html


----------



## brogdale (Mar 13, 2014)

Balbi said:


> The sole ex-miner Tory MP, transport minister Patrick McLoughlin, has, if the evidence is to be believed, massively fucked up with the Evans case for electoral/image reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...ans-alleged-sex-assault-victim-complaint.html


 Yes, on face value this would appear to be every bit as bad, if not worse than, the lack of LD response to the Reynard allegations.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 13, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Yes, on face value this would appear to be every bit as bad, if not worse than, the lack of LD response to the Reynard allegations.



I suspect it being up in court makes it worse


----------



## brogdale (Mar 13, 2014)

Balbi said:


> I suspect it being up in court makes it worse


 Yes; I should have said _politically._


----------



## Quartz (Mar 13, 2014)

And that puts the Tories between a rock and a hard place, doesn't it? Unless McLoughlin admits it, they can't fire him accept his resignation, because that would be prejudicial to the trial.

Oh dear.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 19, 2014)

Just tweeted by Grant Shapps, not a parody


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 19, 2014)

J Ed said:


> Just tweeted by Grant Shapps, not a parody


----------



## DairyQueen (Mar 19, 2014)

J Ed said:


> Just tweeted by Grant Shapps, not a parody



Either they Bingo Tax is a vote winner in some marginals or the Tories cut the Bingo Tax so that they could make this shitty google ad.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 19, 2014)

I wish they would stop with this 'hardworking' shit. It's really patronising and pissing me off no end. Mind you NuLabour have been using it too, someone just napalm the lot of them.


----------



## El Jugador (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes, then the next step is to get everyone thinking "I work harder than you"


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 19, 2014)

and that all people who have been fucked over by capitalism are "workshy scroungers"


----------



## teqniq (Mar 19, 2014)

I suspect the subtext is already more 'hardworking' than the feckless unemployed and also that we are supposed to feel valued and good about this hardworkingness. Is that a word? Probably not, anyway they can all fuck the fuck off.


----------



## killer b (Mar 19, 2014)

they really need to sack their social media 'team'. They're making Gordon Brown look like a canny media operator.

s'pose this is what happens when you give the work to your mate's kids instead of people who know what the fuck they're doing.


----------



## tommers (Mar 19, 2014)

Gorblimey trousers no longer subject to VAT,  cock Linnets now classed as a business expenses.   Helping hardworking people have the life they deserve.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 19, 2014)

Tory Bingo

Full of hate... 38
Screw the poor... 44
screw over the young.. 21
Bankers heaven... Number Eleven
Foodbank queue... 22


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 19, 2014)

Coke addled Etonian PR weasel with Rupert Murdoch's rancid dick up his arse ... Number 10 (Downing St)


----------



## teqniq (Mar 19, 2014)

Maybe the coke would explain the rubbish PR. Edward Bernays would be spinning in his grave.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 19, 2014)

teqniq said:


> Maybe the coke would explain the rubbish PR. Edward Bernays would be spinning in his grave.



It's only a hypothesis, but I just don't think it's possible to consistently make decisions as arrogantly stupid as Cameron and Osbourne do without heaps of charlie (and a public school education)


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 19, 2014)

Greasy fucking 2 names spiv.......


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 19, 2014)

that'll be shapps who took his fake name on tour flogging dating advice in america under the monike Chuck Champion. What a winner he is. fucking vermin.

and lets not forget his content scraping web enterprise that offended even mighty google 


we are being run by people my sainted grandmother would spit upon.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 19, 2014)

killer b said:


> they really need to sack their social media 'team'. They're making Gordon Brown look like a canny media operator.
> 
> s'pose this is what happens when you give the work to your mate's kids instead of people who know what the fuck they're doing.




shits of the first water they are, but cambell and mandleson lived and breathed press manipulation. See either of them flagged up in the dark arts scandals? no no. to fly for that. teflon.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 20, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Tory Bingo
> 
> 
> Screw Kill the poor... 44



CFY.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm loving this Tory Bingo business.  The budget was quite a clever bit of politics and doubtless Osborne was quite pleased with it, and then along comes Shapps and spoils the effect.  It's a PR fuck-up of the highest order.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 20, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Greasy fucking 2 names spiv.......



I never fucking liked him in Peep Show either.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 21, 2014)

Utter denial.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 21, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Greasy fucking 2 names spiv.......


3, actually: shapps, michael green and sebastian fox


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 21, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Utter denial.



An astonishing article.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Mar 21, 2014)

> "We can all argue about whether the word should be 'they' or 'us' or whatever," he said. "Personally, I drink beer and I love a game of bingo so I can't see why on earth they think this is more important than talking the long-term economic future of our country, supporting actual sectors like bingo or the local pubs."


http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...oves-beer-bingo-like-other-hardworking-people

What does Shapps actually bring to the role of party chairman? Why does he have that job, he is a joke. You talk to tories and they laugh at him and his persona's.


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2014)

“I drink beer and I love a game of bingo“

Wow.  Grant Shapps sat there with his dabber.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 21, 2014)

ferrelhadley said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...oves-beer-bingo-like-other-hardworking-people
> 
> What does Shapps actually bring to the role of party chairman? Why does he have that job, he is a joke. You talk to tories and they laugh at him and his persona's.


He's Walter Mitty if Walter NMitty thought he was Mr Darcy.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 22, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> I'm loving this Tory Bingo business.  The budget was quite a clever bit of politics and doubtless Osborne was quite pleased with it, and then along comes Shapps and spoils the effect.  It's a PR fuck-up of the highest order.




That word 'they' was an especially incompetent bit of fuckuppery 

Mirror yesterday referred to the ad simply as the Tories'   *'they'*  ad -- as if all their readers would immediately know what the paper meant -- I'm sure that's the case as well, because Shapps's fuckup has been exceeding well publicised and not just in the Mirror. Even the Daily Star (not very political, more Tory inclined usually) was having a pop at it.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 22, 2014)

The tory marketing machine is quite spectacularly shit. Admittedly they have to do  an element of turd polishing wrt to the nasty party - but it does appear to be run by out of touch, coke addled hoorays who dont have a clue about how the rest of the country lives. Their approach is like a shit imitation of the Nu-Labour propaganda machine at exactly the point where the slick, 'lifestyle', aspirational approach is totally inappropriate for a society where people are dealing with serious shit around the cost of living, housing and job security.  

I think the extreme pressures and scrutiny of a full blown general election campaign will see a bonanza of posters, slogans and assorted promotional wheezes being systematically ripped apart via a million internet based parodies . I hope Grant Michael-Shapps-Green is kept in place. He really is the cunts cunt.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 22, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Utter denial.


Phibbs by name...


----------



## ferrelhadley (Mar 22, 2014)

This was supposed to be a safe pair of hands type budget that was ultra crafted to hit the key demographics. Nothing to do with the economy and all about 2015. But I feel that the very core of George Osbrones vision of how to do government, "weaponising" every policy has led to his undoing here. It the kind of forced, effete, machismo of a soft posh boy trying to be what he thinks a Alastair Campbell or Malcolm Tucker would be like. 


Anyway there is more on their strategy here.
http://longtermplan.org.uk/


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 22, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:


> The tory marketing machine is quite spectacularly shit. Admittedly they have to do  an element of turd polishing wrt to the nasty party - but it does appear to be run by out of touch, coke addled hoorays who dont have a clue about how the rest of the country lives. Their approach is like a shit imitation of the Nu-Labour propaganda machine at exactly the point where the slick, 'lifestyle', aspirational approach is totally inappropriate for a society where people are dealing with serious shit around the cost of living, housing and job security.
> 
> I think the extreme pressures and scrutiny of a full blown general election campaign will see a bonanza of posters, slogans and assorted promotional wheezes being systematically ripped apart via a million internet based parodies . I hope Grant Michael-Shapps-Green is kept in place. He really is the cunts cunt.


Don't forget the gagging clause which comes into effect a short while prior.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 22, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> Phibbs by name...


 The idea is, according to the twat, that demand is no higher than it's ever been (presumably under Labour, boo hiss), and that the rise of foodbanks is the compassionate hand of conservatism finally addressing this problem...by offering a limited ration of threadbare nutrition to people who's need far exeeds this allotment.

Apparently the cunt has a series of words and numbers to 'back' this shite up. I'd like to back his shite up with a katana.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 22, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> The idea is, according to the twat, that demand is no higher than it's ever been (presumably under Labour, boo hiss), and that the rise of foodbanks is the compassionate hand of conservatism finally addressing this problem...by offering a limited ration of threadbare nutrition to people who's need far exeeds this allotment.
> 
> Apparently the cunt has a series of words and numbers to 'back' this shite up. I'd like to back his shite up with a katana.


He's a complete cunt. He's utterly barking and a former member of the FCS. He's also a councillor on my local council. It was because of him (and his wife, a former councillor) that Toby Young moved his free school here.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 22, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> He's a complete cunt. He's utterly barking and a former member of the FCS. He's also a councillor on my local council. It was because of him (and his wife, a former councillor) that Toby Young moved his free school here.


My sympathies.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 22, 2014)

I think we can all agree that Douglas Carswell is a loon. Today, he defends Shapps by telling us "He's the most effective Tory chairman in years".   If he's effective, then I'd like to hear how Carswell defines 'ineffective'.


> Shapps gets the internet, and its broader implications as to how we do politics. He sees its ability to aggregate votes and effort, launching Team 2015 to help do just that. As a result, a network of 4,500 properly active activists are mobilised online to campaign on streets.
> 
> He understands the need to adapt the party and allow more online membership and campaigning. If you doubt me, try texting SUPPORT to 81500 and join as a friend. iMembership of political parties is now happening thanks to him.
> 
> ...


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 22, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> My sympathies.


He once rocked up on my blog after I'd mentioned his membership of the FCS. He spouted the same clichés that all Tories spout about 'Marxist comedians' and 'left-wing agendas', but he didn't know what a 'sotto voce' was.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 22, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> If he's effective, then I'd like to hear how Carswell defines 'ineffective'.



Wasn't Warsi chairperson previously?  Is it the job where they stick anyone they're a bit embarrassed by?


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 22, 2014)

Little as many Urbans may like the Guardian, and correctly not for a lot of stuff, do please check out Marina Hyde's piece in today's.




			
				Guardian said:
			
		

> From food banks to pensions, from beer to bingo, this week taught us a lot about what Tories and Lib Dems really think of us


----------



## shagnasty (Mar 23, 2014)

Food banks have caught the tories on the hop,with their ever outlandish excuses for their use and need and why people are forced into using them


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 23, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Little as many Urbans may like the Guardian, and correctly not for a lot of stuff, do please check out Marina Hyde's piece in today's.


Don't say 'correctly not' please William. Ta.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm too drunk to take your instructions


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 23, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> I'm too drunk to take your instructions


I'm, unfortunately, too sober to administer your punishment. This little rebellion shall not go unremarked in the club.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 23, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Wasn't Warsi chairperson previously?  Is it the job where they stick anyone they're a bit embarrassed by?


Yes she was and she was also a minister before she was shunted into the job. In years gone by, they'd send them to the Northern Ireland Office.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 23, 2014)

warsi co-chaired with some other cunt iirc


----------



## treelover (Mar 23, 2014)

> Considering that Lord Freud once famously spent a mere three weeks considering the massively complex problem of welfare before concluding that "the solution was obvious", that makes understanding food bank reliance something best left to Cern, or the supercomputer at Los Alamos.



It was 13 weeks but its a great article, the rise of food banks could undermine the Tories if labour took it seriously.




William of Walworth said:


> Little as many Urbans may like the Guardian, and correctly not for a lot of stuff, do please check out Marina Hyde's piece in today's.


----------



## treelover (Mar 23, 2014)

> Outside the Lords, meanwhile, there's dimbulb work and pensions secretary Iain Duncan Smith – *whose presence in UK government remains the most terrifying instance of affirmative action since Forrest Gump was asked to mind the Cuban missile crisis for 10 minutes while JFK took a comfort break –* who pettishly refuses to meet leaders of the largest food bank charity on the basis that they are "scaremongering".



Marina has a way with words.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 23, 2014)

treelover said:


> Marina has a way with words.


Think Marina Hyde is great,one of the few reasons to read the Graunid,she apparently went out with Piers Moron for a while something I imagine she regrets now


----------



## Nylock (Mar 26, 2014)

Rather tellingly, during the interview on this morning's Today programme, IDS began a reply with 'When I came to power...'

As if further proof were ever required that the man's a delusional, megalomaniacal fucktrumpet...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 26, 2014)

http://politicalscrapbook.net/2014/...edium=psbook_featt&utm_campaign=psbook_featt4


----------



## Libertad (Mar 26, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> http://politicalscrapbook.net/2014/...edium=psbook_featt&utm_campaign=psbook_featt4





> A Tory councillor has *cited full restaurants as evidence that his borough doesn’t need another food bank*. With Conservatives in Crawley ignoring the findings of the council’s Deprivation Scrutiny Panel — which *suggested a food bank be set up at the town hall *– Cllr Liam Marshall-Ascough said:
> 
> “People aren’t in poverty in terms of going without food. You try booking a restaurant in Crawley on a Friday or Saturday night. You can’t do it.”



What a fucking arse.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 26, 2014)

Unbelievable.  These cunts are putting a lot of good satirists out of work.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2014)

Vince 'Vince' Cable on the ropes for having sold the Post Office for a song and denying that he's fucked up.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 1, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Vince 'Vince' Cable on the ropes for having sold the Post Office for a song and denying that he's fucked up.



What a fucking patsy Cable is. He never had any great desire to privatise the Post Office, and now he's all over the news taking the rap for the botched sale while the Tories swan off into the sunset. The prick.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2014)

Christ and Camerons just been defending this saying 'its now in the private sector, paying taxes'

because that'll happen.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Apr 1, 2014)

If the Tory denies the need for local food banks, based upon an observation that the local restaurants are full, then the Tory is a moron and shouldn't be put in charge of anything more complicated than a lawnmower.


----------



## Quartz (Apr 1, 2014)

Libertad said:


> What a fucking arse.



They live in another world.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Apr 1, 2014)

Liam Marshall-Ascough thinks that food banks are unnecessary in his area, because he has trouble booking a table in his local restaurants?

Now that's a true fucking moron, right there.  It's not very often you see one in the wild, appearing to function as a normal human being, but underneath the facade of intelligence, is a witless brain that is not capable of simple reasoning.  Take a good look into his eyes...  there's really nobody home.   And any knowledge he may have crammed into his brain might only have been assembled in parrot fashion without the capacity to apply it to real life.


----------



## elbows (Apr 1, 2014)

I wasn't quite wound up enough by his comments to satisfy my current appetite, so I went looking for other utterances of his. Ugh.

http://www.crawleynews.co.uk/Liam-M...her-s-legacy/story-19250379-detail/story.html


----------



## elbows (Apr 1, 2014)

Bleurgh. I continue to punish myself with the words of Marshall-Ascough.

http://www.legacythisissussex.co.uk...tory-19970633-detail/story.html#ixzz2xf3qxp7g



> But one councillor wants it to be even more restrictive because he fears the town's housing could be taken up by Bulgarian and Romanian immigrants when restrictions on immigration from those countries are lifted in January.
> 
> Conservative Southgate councillor Liam Marshall-Ascough wants to increase it to five years.
> 
> ...





http://www.legacythisissussex.co.uk...tory-19970633-detail/story.html#ixzz2xf3qxp7g


----------



## elbows (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll end on a funnier note.

http://www.crawleynews.co.uk/Counci...ship-refused/story-19755813-detail/story.html



> A COUNCILLOR hopeful of becoming leader of Crawley's Conservative group has had his nomination for the role refused.





> He said: "I am hugely disappointed in the lack of democracy, the pettiness of it, and the almost arrogance of the response [I received]."
> 
> Cllr Marshall-Ascough added that he understood one of the emails was sent right on yesterday's deadline of 12pm but that all other emails were in by the required time.
> 
> He said: "I think there is obviously a lot of people who have said that they will stop at nothing to make sure I don't become leader."



http://www.crawleynews.co.uk/Counci...ship-refused/story-19755813-detail/story.html


----------



## treelover (Apr 1, 2014)

> Media spin guys. Don’t buy into it.
> He’s my brother – state school, single parent family, council house and we struggled day to day.
> Taken out of context and spun to create a dramatic headline.



posted on political scrapbook, probably rubbish


----------



## teqniq (Apr 1, 2014)

No Cllr, you can't play with the toys.


----------



## elbows (Apr 1, 2014)

treelover said:


> posted on political scrapbook, probably rubbish



The context appears to be that he was even the bloody chair of the financial deprivation scrutiny panel, and his party voted to wind up that panel 

http://www.crawleynews.co.uk/Conser...sn-t-believe/story-20843708-detail/story.html


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 1, 2014)

treelover said:


> posted on political scrapbook, probably rubbish


why do you say that?


----------



## coltrane (Apr 2, 2014)

elbows said:


> I wasn't quite wound up enough by his comments to satisfy my current appetite, so I went looking for other utterances of his. Ugh.
> 
> http://www.crawleynews.co.uk/Liam-M...her-s-legacy/story-19250379-detail/story.html





> In the flying world crew see the latter on a daily basis, where, for instance, passengers arrive at the boarding door carrying 20 bags all weighing a ton each and expect the crew to lift them into the hat rack, as they can't lift them themselves.
> 
> Why pack bags that you cannot lift yourself?



Apart from the fact that folks don't arrive at a check-in and are allowed to carry "20 bags all weighing a ton each" onto an aeroplane as cabin luggage - what if the person with their cabin luggage is unable to stow it in the overhead locker because of their age, size or some infirmity? Does the useless Thatcher loving waste of space just stand there and shrug his shoulders?

The fucking Crawley creep.


----------



## Nylock (Apr 2, 2014)

elbows said:


> I wasn't quite wound up enough by his comments to satisfy my current appetite, so I went looking for other utterances of his. Ugh.
> 
> http://www.crawleynews.co.uk/Liam-M...her-s-legacy/story-19250379-detail/story.html





elbows said:


> Bleurgh. I continue to punish myself with the words of Marshall-Ascough.
> 
> http://www.legacythisissussex.co.uk...tory-19970633-detail/story.html#ixzz2xf3qxp7g
> 
> ...


Nice one elbows, that's three times my cunt-ometer has overloaded and three times i've had to re-calibrate it to a higher setting!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow - I really cant see maria miller surviving. The press are (deservedly) ripping her to shreds. Cameron has properly fucked up by not sacking her straight away. 

http://www.theguardian.com/politics...ed-watchdog-in-attempt-to-limit-investigation


----------



## existentialist (Apr 4, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:


> Wow - I really cant see maria miller surviving. The press are (deservedly) ripping her to shreds. Cameron has properly fucked up by not sacking her straight away.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/politics...ed-watchdog-in-attempt-to-limit-investigation


He probably thinks he's being loyal.

From comments made about his education career, I got the impression Cameron was supposed to be quite smart, but everything about him from the way he answers questions to the ridiculously clod-hopping way he blunders around on these issues leads me to wonder whether he really isn't quite room-temperature in the IQ department...


----------



## savoloysam (Apr 4, 2014)

I can, looks like she has party backing. Honor amongst fellow thieves and all that shit.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 4, 2014)

savoloysam said:


> I can, looks like she has party backing. Honor amongst fellow thieves and all that shit.



Not with most of the papers calling for her blood - and nobody defending her.  Shes fucked.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 5, 2014)

Shortest non-apology in the Commons ever (bar one other) acxording to John Crace's sketch in the Graun yesterday.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 5, 2014)

Is it true that despite vclaiming 40 odd grand, she only has to pay back five?


----------



## Quartz (Apr 5, 2014)

existentialist said:


> From comments made about his education career, I got the impression Cameron was supposed to be quite smart



He's very clever, but there are different types of intelligence, and he's certainly not wise. And he's always led a gilded life: he's never been poor so he doesn't know what it's like to be poor or even of modest means.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 5, 2014)

Quartz said:


> He's very clever, but there are different types of intelligence, and he's certainly not wise. And he's always led a gilded life: he's never been poor so he doesn't know what it's like to be poor or even of modest means.


That much is true! I've just been reading about Waitrosegate, and the man's complete cluelessness about how he comes over is manifest. I imagine his PR people must be facepalming so hard their noses are falling off.


----------



## treelover (Apr 5, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:


>



The arse seems to be a signifier right for political satirists from Gillray to Punch to Steve Bell, perhaps even by the Romans with Juvenal, etc..

over to our scatological expert, VP...


----------



## savoloysam (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 5, 2014)

My god, that face is genuinely disturbing.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 6, 2014)

Cameron has told us to jolly well move along. 

Showing his usual level of acumen in reading the public mood. 

How long do we give maria? 48 hours?


----------



## weltweit (Apr 6, 2014)

Quartz said:


> He's very clever, but there are different types of intelligence, and he's certainly not wise. And he's always led a gilded life: he's never been poor so he doesn't know what it's like to be poor or even of modest means.


Do you think Cameron is clever? I have never had that impression of him.
Certainly agree on the gilded existence though, the case with many tories.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 6, 2014)

Cameron is more cunning than clever. Like most politicians.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 6, 2014)

Wonder if the Labour MPs on the expense committee voted through the 'light' punishment knowing it could then be exploited politically? Probably not as I suspect they're more loyal to other MPs than the country/party, but still, could have been a strategic fuckover.

Behind the scenes some disgustingly wealthy Tory donor will have offered Miller the cash to pay the full amount so she can come forward, fall on her sword and limit damage to the party without facing any personal loss.  Depends if she's arrogant enough to stand her ground.


----------



## Quartz (Apr 6, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Do you think Cameron is clever?



He got a first class degree. He's got the brainpower; he just doesn't use it.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 6, 2014)

Quartz said:


> He got a first class degree. He's got the brainpower; he just doesn't use it.


A first just means you applied yourself during the course imo..


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 6, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:


>



When she was minister for the disabled some of us used to call her 'Killer' Miller for her callousness and complete disregard for the people she was supposedly there to represent.

In addition to killer she's now also a thief, a liar, a fraudster and a crook.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2014)

weltweit said:


> A first just means you applied yourself during the course imo..


Or got someone else to do the heavy lifting.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 6, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> Cameron is more cunning than clever. Like most politicians.



He's a chancer, a blagger, an upper middle class used car dealer interested in power for its own sake and as an opportunity to entrench the privilege he and the rest of the chinless wonders assume as their birthright. Any indication of "vision" or "conviction" is just so much canting bullshit.

How he's handling this Maria Miller thing just shows demonstratively that he's the worst sort of wriggling cunt.


----------



## dylanredefined (Apr 6, 2014)

Bakunin said:


> When she was minister for the disabled some of us used to call her 'Killer' Miller for her callousness and complete disregard for the people she was supposedly there to represent.
> 
> In addition to killer she's now also a thief, a liar, a fraudster and a crook.



 Only now has to be caught in some weird sexual scandal and she is the perfect tory.

  How difficult is it not to look whiter than white and give a heart felt apology when caught. It is not like lying is difficult for politicians.


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 6, 2014)

Given that she does have to pay back a tiny percentage of her ill-gotten gains, I'd be very interested to see if anything on her next expenses claim happens to match or be very close to the £5,800 that she's been ordered to return. If a similar amount should happen to be filed under sundry expenses or whatever, I'd be even more interested in seeing the receipts for each and every item that made up so suspiciously similar an amount.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 6, 2014)

Intersting how the liberal press - and the labour party - aren't going on the attack over miller. John Rentoul in the indie makes a sneery references to the public howling about snouts in the trough while their editorials fall short of calling on her blatant fruad, outrage that anyone should question her and 'rules are not for the likes of me' arrogance. It fails to make the front page of their print editions or first item on their websites. I get a sense of 'please lets not dig up the exspenses stuff again'. Labour is spinning it as a tactical move - letting the agony be more drawn out - which is pure cobblers - the main partys have got a gentlemens agreement not to go at each other over expenses.

Equally noticeable is the sheer feorcity with which the right wing papers are going for miller.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 6, 2014)

It's simply because it's the telegraph's story.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 6, 2014)

morning star is going big on it.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 6, 2014)

The other star would be more effective.


----------



## treelover (Apr 6, 2014)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...face-higher-fines-and-losing-their-homes.html


All this on the day when Smith was going to outline benefit fraud measures which afiac are the harshest in the western world

He didn't make the speech though, he is not that stupid, or his advisers aren't.


----------



## laptop (Apr 6, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> It's simply because it's the telegraph's story.



Absolutely.

Is Miller closely allied with Cameron, or something? 

I was looking at the Telegraph musing that in this pre-election period there has to be a political reason for going big on the story. Not that they'd suppress it or anything if it went against the owners' wishes - oh no - they'd just save it for later.


----------



## treelover (Apr 6, 2014)

> *Maria Miller row is at risk of becoming witch-hunt, says Iain Duncan Smith*
> Work and pensions secretary backs independent regulation of MPs but offers support to culture secretary
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2014/apr/06/maria-miller-witch-hunt-iain-duncan-smith



Duncan Smith, oh the ironing


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 6, 2014)

treelover said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...face-higher-fines-and-losing-their-homes.html
> 
> All this on the day when Smith was going to outline benefit fraud measures which afiac are the harshest in the western world.



Note also the deliberate combining of 'fraud and error' to make a bigger number yet again. Dishonesty rather than stupidity.


I can't remember a government so packed with chancers. Even Blair had one or two characters with a bit if dignity and gravity. It's like being ruled by a tier of middle management from Carphone Warehouse. Shower of cunts.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 6, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:


> Intersting how the liberal press - and the labour party - aren't going on the attack over miller. John Rentoul in the indie makes a sneery references to the public howling about snouts in the trough while their editorials fall short of calling on her blatant fruad, outrage that anyone should question her and 'rules are not for the likes of me' arrogance. It fails to make the front page of their print editions or first item on their websites. I get a sense of 'please lets not dig up the exspenses stuff again'. Labour is spinning it as a tactical move - letting the agony be more drawn out - which is pure cobblers - the main partys have got a gentlemens agreement not to go at each other over expenses.
> 
> Equally noticeable is the sheer feorcity with which the right wing papers are going for miller.


Is it true that the committee that alowed her to keep 95% of the money she claimed is across the parties?

No wonder Labour are quiet.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 6, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> Cameron is more cunning than clever. Like most politicians.


No he's just arrogant, rich, and connected.

While Clegg is just utterly utterly irrelevant.


----------



## treelover (Apr 6, 2014)

> Here's a challenge:
> One of these quotes is David Cameron on benefit fraud, the other is him on Ms Millar's 'mistake'. Can anybody guess which is which?
> a)
> 'We need to do more to stop fraud – [£££] of hard earned taxpayers' money is being stolen from the taxpayer. This is simply not acceptable......It's quite wrong that there are people in our society who will behave like this. But we will not shrug our shoulders and let them get away with it any longer. We will take the necessary measures to stop fraud happening in the first place; root out and take tough action against those found committing fraud; and make sure the stolen money is paid back."
> ...



posted elsewhere


----------



## treelover (Apr 6, 2014)

From the Telegraph.


----------



## Dr Jon (Apr 6, 2014)

Another prospective member for Swingers' Club.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 6, 2014)

This Maria Miller thing keeps on giving - http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2014/apr/06/downing-street-resists-action-over-expenses - now tebbit sticks the boot in. 
Looking more and more like Cameron has royally fucked this one up. Arrogance of power.


----------



## moono (Apr 7, 2014)

A good example of Tory stupidity;



> *Prime minister's belief in Israel 'unbreakable'*
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-26526096



Why is that stupid some might ask, in confused righteous hysteria ?
Here's why;



> *UN Resolutions Targeting Israel and the Palestinians
> 
> Israel is the target of at least 77 UN Resolutions and the Palestinians are the target of 1.*
> 
> http://www.ifamericansknew.org/stat/un.html



Intelligent Brits, I am certain, would want their government to respect international and humanitarian law. 
Cameron invites voters to do otherwise.


----------



## shagnasty (Apr 7, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:


> This Maria Miller thing keeps on giving - http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2014/apr/06/downing-street-resists-action-over-expenses - now tebbit sticks the boot in.
> Looking more and more like Cameron has royally fucked this one up. Arrogance of power.


Who got tebbit out of his coffin


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 7, 2014)

shagnasty said:


> Who got tebbit out of his coffin


Maybe Tarot cards need a model to update their image of Death.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 7, 2014)

Roy Greenslade does a good summing up of media and public opinion on Millergate -

http://www.theguardian.com/media/greenslade/2014/apr/07/maria-miller-national-newspapers

its fun reading.

Unless your name is David Cameron or Maria Miller.

Again -  i am shocked at just how inept these cunts are at reading the public mood. I am almost looking forward to the general election campaign and the gaffes and embarrassments the tories  will treat us to.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 7, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:


> This Maria Miller thing keeps on giving - http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2014/apr/06/downing-street-resists-action-over-expenses - now tebbit sticks the boot in.
> Looking more and more like Cameron has royally fucked this one up. Arrogance of power.


Aye whatever he does now he's fucked. If he keeps her in the Cabinet he's going to get more shit from all sides and if he fires her, or more likely she resigns in order to 'not be distraction', then he's just left looking weak.


----------



## savoloysam (Apr 7, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:


> This Maria Miller thing keeps on giving - http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2014/apr/06/downing-street-resists-action-over-expenses - now tebbit sticks the boot in.
> Looking more and more like Cameron has royally fucked this one up. Arrogance of power.



I can see where this is going. Some so called or new "independent committee" will be set up to oversee all their expenses (like the one that now looks at their wages).

Said committee will then allow all sorts of dubious bullshit expenses (like the one that now looks at their wages). Lots of MPs will then start arguing that it's wrong that certain expenses are allowed (while accepting them anyway - like they did with the one that now looks at their wages).

Reform isn't needed here. We all know they will just find new loopholes and ways of ripping us off. What is needed is a full scale revolution.

How much longer do we have to put up with this bullshit before saying enough is enough?


----------



## gosub (Apr 7, 2014)

Times


----------



## treelover (Apr 7, 2014)

Powerful cartoon that, from a Tory paper as well


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 7, 2014)

.


----------



## gosub (Apr 7, 2014)

David Laws is a Lib Dem, so wrong thread


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 7, 2014)

gosub said:


> David Laws is a Lib Dem, so wrong thread



whoops!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 7, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:


> Roy Greenslade does a good summing up of media and public opinion on Millergate -
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/media/greenslade/2014/apr/07/maria-miller-national-newspapers
> 
> ...



You're kind enough to believe that they're inept.

I'm cynical enough to believe that they just don't give a fuck because they know that they're a law unto themselves.


----------



## treelover (Apr 7, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> whoops!



I say put it back, the excellent meme I mean, Laws is basically a Tory and is a member of the cabinet.


----------



## laptop (Apr 7, 2014)

Shouldn't whatever's left of the Social Workers' Party sue for unauthorised use of the claim "*It's a Witch Hunt!!!!™*"


----------



## laptop (Apr 7, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:


> Roy Greenslade does a good summing up of media and public opinion on Millergate -
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/media/greenslade/2014/apr/07/maria-miller-national-newspapers






			
				Greenslade said:
			
		

> The Daily Mirror's spread headline, "'Poor Maria's being picked on by homophobes'", is meant to be ironic.



I too was wondering whether that was the _Telegraph_'s motivation for picking on her. No matter now, it's well beyond gay marriage...


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 7, 2014)

The 'flipping' to avoid CGT (picked up by the Telegraph) is going to cost the taxpayer a lot more, but I guess is harder to succinctly explain to the public. At least HMRC will be applying a bit of scrutiny now it's been flagged up.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 7, 2014)

laptop said:


> I too was wondering whether that was the _Telegraph_'s motivation for picking on her. No matter now, it's well beyond gay marriage...



Tory press has never been fond of Cameron, though it's a bit late in the electoral cycle to be undermining him in the hope of a replacement more suited to their views.  Telegraph has been courting UKIP recently, the owners hosting Farage's birthday party at The Ritz (which they also own). Maybe they're delusional enough to think UKIP can build on momentum after a successful Euro campaign, or maybe they want success in that campaign to steer the Tories in a clearer euro-sceptical direction, following which the hostility stops and Dave is all marvellous again. Fuck only knows what the strategy is.

It's all making Dave look weak and wrong, a bonus whatever they're playing.


----------



## laptop (Apr 7, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> maybe [the Barclay brothers] want success in that campaign to steer the Tories in a clearer euro-sceptical direction, following which the hostility stops and Dave is all marvellous again.



This, I'm sure.



Dogsauce said:


> It's all making Dave look weak and wrong, a bonus whatever they're playing.



And this


----------



## gosub (Apr 7, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> You're kind enough to believe that they're inept.
> 
> I'm cynical enough to believe that they just don't give a fuck because they know that they're a law unto themselves.



With Miller I'd agree, Basingstoke is historically a 3 way marginal that torys win because Lab/Lib cant organise tactical voting.  Labour don't have that worry at the next election what with Libs being in the coalition.  Her seat is therefore unwinnable so why give a fuck. But, her only chance at reelection was in Sir george youngs next door seat,  him bending standards comitttee rules won't help who ever stands in that seat especially her


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 7, 2014)

sign it and share it etc - keep the pressure on 'move along now' dave. 

https://www.change.org/en-GB/petiti...45-000-in-fraudulent-expense-claims-or-resign


----------



## Quartz (Apr 7, 2014)

Nah. She should repay the extra £45K and stand down as MP.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 7, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:


> sign it and share it etc - keep the pressure on 'move along now' dave.
> 
> https://www.change.org/en-GB/petiti...45-000-in-fraudulent-expense-claims-or-resign



Thanks I've just done that. I've been fuming about that all day.

I think she was getting off lightly at £45K. Other people are not allowed to 'switch' their main residence to easily to avoid CGT, why should the public purse fund huge tax free property profits? Ian Duncan Prick was nauseating in defending her while ripping benefits away from poor people.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 7, 2014)

Tomorrow is anniversary of Thatchers death - time to remember they spent £10million on the funeral. 
Still annoys me.


----------



## savoloysam (Apr 7, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Tomorrow is anniversary of Thatchers death - time to remember they spent £10million on the funeral.
> Still annoys me.



But it was only 8 pence per person FFS.


----------



## campanula (Apr 7, 2014)

Personally, I find myself wishing some painful and debilitating condition upon her - never forgetting the gleeful and mealy-mouthed justifications she employed while overseeing the spiteful closing of Remploy. Yet another talentless mediocrity with the morals and integrity of a distraction burglar and the intellectual heft of a lemming.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle...cierge-service-for-the-superrich-9243351.html
Gideon's little bro,helping the rich....just like Gideon


----------



## agricola (Apr 7, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle...cierge-service-for-the-superrich-9243351.html
> Gideon's little bro,helping the rich....just like Gideon



They arent the rich, they are the _time-poor_.

Seriously though, I commend that article for the inevitable boost to pitchfork sales that will result when people read it.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 7, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle...cierge-service-for-the-superrich-9243351.html
> Gideon's little bro,helping the rich....just like Gideon


 I don't often get stabby, but I read that and now I'm feeling really, really stabby.  A pox on thee, Osbornes.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 8, 2014)

savoloysam said:


> But it was only 8 pence per person FFS.


l'd have paid 10p to leave her body  out for the crows.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 8, 2014)

gosub said:


> With Miller I'd agree, Basingstoke is historically a 3 way marginal that torys win because Lab/Lib cant organise tactical voting.  Labour don't have that worry at the next election what with Libs being in the coalition.  Her seat is therefore unwinnable so why give a fuck. But, her only chance at reelection was in Sir george youngs next door seat,  him bending standards comitttee rules won't help who ever stands in that seat especially her


Not sure you can class a seat the Tories have held since 1918 as a "marginal", even if Liberals & Labour do occasionally total more than the Tory winning candidate...


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 8, 2014)

Miller looks like she'll be gone soon... sweepstake on her time of departure anyone? I reckon she'll resign the cabinet by 4 o'clock this afternoon.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2014)

jakethesnake said:


> Miller looks like she'll be gone soon... sweepstake on her time of departure anyone? I reckon she'll resign the cabinet by 4 o'clock this afternoon.


 Better that she stays, I'd say.


----------



## gosub (Apr 8, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> Not sure you can class a seat the Tories have held since 1918 as a "marginal", even if Liberals & Labour do occasionally total more than the Tory winning candidate...


Marginal probably the wrong word but the Lib lab support always too strong for either to back down and allow tactical, not a 2015 problem


----------



## gosub (Apr 8, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Better that she stays, I'd say.


For who?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 8, 2014)

gosub said:


> Marginal probably the wrong word but the Lib lab support always too strong for either to back down and allow tactical, not a 2015 problem


It only looks winnable for Lab to me if Maria Miller is still the incumbent.


----------



## gosub (Apr 8, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> It only looks winnable for Lab to me if Maria Miller is still the incumbent.


Not all Lib voters are going to think there's no difference between them and conservative and one way or another prop up the tory.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 8, 2014)

gosub said:


> Not all Lib voters are going to think there's no difference between them and conservative and one way or another prop up the tory.



Yes, but _all _the Lib Dems (and 1500 more) would be what they'd require to overturn the current Tory majority. (Barring UKIP taking a load more votes off the Tories, which isn't impossible)


----------



## laptop (Apr 8, 2014)

jakethesnake said:


> Miller looks like she'll be gone soon... sweepstake on her time of departure anyone? I reckon she'll resign the cabinet by 4 o'clock this afternoon.



1am tomorrow. To spite the papers (you know, those flat sheets of dead tree).

Appearance on the _Today_ programme.

Career in advertising resumed.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 8, 2014)

With the news full of Peaches today is probably a good one to slip away, though maybe they'll get some exciting plane crash news to hide behind in a couple of days or so.  

PMQ might be a bit lively this week - suspect she'll wait until after that at least, as a resignation might make Dave look worse at the moment in that situation (called out for poor judgement, humiliated, backed someone up wrongly) whereas if she goes after PMQ and parliament is in recess for a couple of weeks then by the next time that pantomime resumes it won't feel like a current story and will soften the damage of any Labour attack.  Tricky for Labour to attack at the moment given their role on the committee that let her off.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 8, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Tory press has never been fond of Cameron, though it's a bit late in the electoral cycle to be undermining him in the hope of a replacement more suited to their views.  Telegraph has been courting UKIP recently, the owners hosting Farage's birthday party at The Ritz (which they also own). Maybe they're delusional enough to think UKIP can build on momentum after a successful Euro campaign, or maybe they want success in that campaign to steer the Tories in a clearer euro-sceptical direction, following which the hostility stops and Dave is all marvellous again. *Fuck only knows what the strategy is.*
> 
> It's all making Dave look weak and wrong, a bonus whatever they're playing.



This article by Toynbee has maybe touched on elements of the truth in this matter:

Let's face it, neither MPs nor the press are fit to regulate themselves


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 8, 2014)

jakethesnake said:


> Miller looks like she'll be gone soon... sweepstake on her time of departure anyone? I reckon she'll resign the cabinet by 4 o'clock this afternoon.


I don't reckon she'll resign at all.

I don't even think these filth care anymore. Why should they? Nothing seems to dent their schemes.

I bet a lot of her voters think she hasn't done anything wrong, which is bonkers given that even parliament acknowledges her guilt - why is she having to pay anything back at all if she isn't guilty of overclaiming? She made a mistake? I don't see how that's possible given the suyms involved.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2014)

gosub said:


> For who?


 
Anyone who wishes the tory scum ill. That she represents an illuminated beacon exemplifying all that they are is good, IMO.


----------



## gosub (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I don't reckon she'll resign at all.
> 
> I don't even think these filth care anymore. Why should they? Nothing seems to dent their schemes.
> 
> I bet a lot of her voters think she hasn't done anything wrong, which is bonkers given that even parliament acknowledges her guilt - *why is she having to pay anything back at all if she isn't guilty of overclaiming? *She made a mistake? I don't see how that's possible given the suyms involved.




It was just resting in her account


----------



## Quartz (Apr 8, 2014)

Pining for the fjords, was it?


----------



## gosub (Apr 8, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> Yes, but _all _the Lib Dems (and 1500 more) would be what they'd require to overturn the current Tory majority. (Barring UKIP taking a load more votes off the Tories, which isn't impossible)



Looking at it, you are clearly right, was going on out of date memory


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 8, 2014)

gosub said:


> It was just resting in her account


If I had 4 grand, let alone 45 grand just 'in my account' i'd be on the phone to the bank to find out what the fuck, and then, if legit, be demanding they send me a signed letter saying so, in the bank manager's blood!

What planet are these people on that they are so blase about this stuff?


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 8, 2014)

Planet Rich where they do things differently.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> What planet are these people on that they are so blase about this stuff?



£45,000? You could barely even buy your kids a decent new car for that kind of money these days.


That's the people we're dealing with.


----------



## savoloysam (Apr 8, 2014)

Our mate Dave was right upset when questioned about this yesterday. Almost lost his temper with the reporter. Twat.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 8, 2014)

savoloysam said:


> Our mate Dave was right upset when questioned about this yesterday. Almost lost his temper with the reporter. Twat.


 
Well, to be fair, he had already told us all to "move on" wrt Maria Miller, so it was jolly rude of this reporter to ignore his instructions.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 8, 2014)

savoloysam said:


> But it was only 8 pence per person FFS.


Are you serious?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2014)

savoloysam said:


> But it was only 8 pence per person FFS.


eight pence i would have given to someone more deserving


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> l'd have paid 10p to leave her body  out for the crows.



Her friends should have had a whip round to pay for the funeral like poor people have to do. Surely her friends have deep pockets.


----------



## savoloysam (Apr 8, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Are you serious?



What do you think?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2014)

Very reminiscent of the Paxman v Swain interview in "TTOI" when Tucker's assistant Jamie MacDonald whispers into his mobile...".._*the cameramen are laughing..."

*_


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 8, 2014)

Apparently Miller is devastated that she's let her constituents down.

Unbelievable.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Apparently Miller is devastated that she's let her constituents down.
> 
> Unbelievable.



Devastated that she was caught, more like.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't understand the way the expenses examinations works at the moment. Especially I don't understand how one body said she over claimed many tens of thousands, but another body decided she only needed to repay perhaps five grand. Haven't had the time to discover what is actually going on.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I don't understand the way the expenses examinations works at the moment. Especially I don't understand how one body said she over claimed many tens of thousands, but another body decided she only needed to repay perhaps five grand. Haven't had the time to discover what is actually going on.


Well...imagine a situation in which a thieving, amoral psychopath stood trial but could be tried by a judge & jury composed of friendly, like-minded rapacious, thieving fuckers.....


----------



## Balbi (Apr 8, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Very reminiscent of the Paxman v Swain interview in "TTOI" when Tucker's assistant Jamie MacDonald whispers into his mobile...".._*the cameramen are laughing..."
> 
> *_




She's made Kay Burley look competent


----------



## savoloysam (Apr 8, 2014)

Awww the press are picking on her and SHE HAS CHILDREN!!!


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 9, 2014)

This is seriously incompetently handled. A total non entity is dragging the government through the mire just over a month before the Euro elections. Things like this are not 'big', they are not the decisions that governments go down in history for, but they create the miasma of incompetence, weakness and cronyism.  They reinforce so many negative stereotypes of the government that they create the cancer in the foundations of trust that breaks governments when the big stories come along. 

Its a bit like a mini-omnishambles II, Shapps bingo tweet, the post office sell off and the stench of Wimbledon flipping. Fuck up after fuck up.


----------



## killer b (Apr 9, 2014)

apparently the morning star (of all papers) has a scoop on the govt. closing 60-odd of those petitions calling for her resignation. cant see that going down well...


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 9, 2014)

Telegraph goes with "*Maria Miller used expenses to pay parents' council tax*" tomorrow: 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...used-expenses-to-pay-parents-council-tax.html

Knives are out, pots are being stirred, just in time for PMQs.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 9, 2014)

Surely she must be toast anytime soon?


----------



## savoloysam (Apr 9, 2014)

Not toast just a simple resignee with a cushy job from one of her friends elsewhere probably. I wonder if the BBC needs some more "culture"


----------



## coltrane (Apr 9, 2014)

First off - Mary Macleod, PPS to Maria Miller the Dept Media, Culture and Sports Secretary, cannot spell Leveson - she spelled it "Levesen". This is a major inquiry and possible legislation that her government department are dealing with and has been in the headlines for the last two years. "E" is nowhere near "O" on a keyboard, so it ain't just a slip of the finger.

Secondly, Mary Macleod said that "she [Maria Miller] came up with the £5,800 *that she felt she owed* due to *fluctuating interest rates* and she has paid that amount". So Maria Miller paid back "what she felt she owed" [£5,800], not the £45,000 that was originally said that she should pay back - and this £39,200 difference is because of "fluctuating interest rates", the Bank of England base rate has been 0.5% for the last five to six years. Hahahaha - ahahahaha - bwahahaha.

Mary Macleod also bleated about "witch hunt", "getting on with her job" and "fairness". "Faihness" was my favourite - these chiselling language manglers love "Faihness" as much as they are willing to stand up for "hard working people".

She also claimed that folks were getting all antsy because of the "Levesen" [sic] inquiry and the gay marriage legislation that Ms Miller steered through parliament. It has nothing to do with a vindictive, thieving, arrogant politician ripping off the taxpayer. Yeah right.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 9, 2014)

savoloysam said:


> Not toast just a simple resignee with a cushy job from one of her friends elsewhere probably. I wonder if the BBC needs some more "culture"



Yes, I meant purely in relation to her position in government, anything of a crisper nature would be a bonus. Currently though she looks to be still hoping to ride it out. Her PR people are even latching onto the Leveson angle as put forward by Toynbee but the trouble with that is though it may be to some extent true the damage has already been done. People having had the matter drawn to their attention with the assistance of the Telegraph the Mail and suchlike and are rightly very pissed off.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 9, 2014)

According to the BBC, Miller has resigned.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 9, 2014)

teqniq said:


> Surely she must be toast anytime soon?


Update:  She's resigned as a minister, remaining as a constituency MP.  Half a cheer then.


----------



## maomao (Apr 9, 2014)

Guardian said:
			
		

> Miller said the controversy
> over her expenses 'has become a distraction from the vital work this government
> is doing'



=

How am I expected to make any money with everyone looking at me like this?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Update:  She's resigned as a minister, remaining as a constituency MP.  Half a cheer then.


 Any reaction from _*Minister David Laws *_yet?


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 9, 2014)

jakethesnake said:


> Miller looks like she'll be gone soon... sweepstake on her time of departure anyone? I reckon she'll resign the cabinet by 4 o'clock this afternoon.





laptop said:


> 1am tomorrow. To spite the papers (you know, those flat sheets of dead tree).
> 
> Appearance on the _Today_ programme.
> 
> Career in advertising resumed.


You win the sweepstake laptop


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 9, 2014)

Here's waiting for Milliband to miss an opportunity to give Dave a good slap down at today's PMQ's


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 9, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Well...imagine a situation in which a thieving, amoral psychopath stood trial but could tried by a judge & jury composed of friendly, like-minded rapacious, thieving fuckers.....


But  why publicly ask her to pay only 10% back? They must realise how that looks to us?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 9, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Any reaction from _*Minister David Laws *_yet?


Neither mention of him, nor quote from him.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> But  why publicly ask her to pay only 10% back? They must realise how that looks to us?


 Oh yeah, they fucked up...but they don't care (enough).


----------



## maomao (Apr 9, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> But  why publicly ask her to pay only 10% back? They must realise how that looks to us?


They rejected the claim that her second home was not her second home and asked her to pay back money claimed at a previous rate for her mortgage when the rate went down. It's not like they said 'we reckon you nicked 50k, pay back 5'. Not excusing it, just explaining what actually happened.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2014)

> thhamilton Tom Hamilton
> 
> *Miller's letter says she owes her husband, her mother, her father and her three children a great deal. But she can claim it on expenses*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 9, 2014)

Is anyone running a book on the colour of Cameron's face at Prime Minister's Questions today? My money would be on 'Frankly Scarlet'.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 9, 2014)

Romanesque would be a good second choice, allowing for the option to fall on his sword.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2014)

Amongst all the guff that will flow from Cameron about how the expenses stuff ("_lessons we must learn/will have to be reformed_") let's not forget the terror that tory HQ will be feeling now that they've had a concrete illustration of the degree of disconnect between the parliamentary party and their 'grass-roots'/core vote, and therefore the extent of the potential leakage to Falange. For the press this may have been 'all about Leveson', but for the wider tory party this was a chance to punish those responsible for the gay marriage legislation.

Pop-corn time.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 9, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:


> Wow - I really cant see maria miller surviving. The press are (deservedly) ripping her to shreds. Cameron has properly fucked up by not sacking her straight away.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/politics...ed-watchdog-in-attempt-to-limit-investigation



I posted that on friday. Took Cameron and a fair chunk of the political 'experts'  another five days to come to same conclusion. 

Cameron's tin ear for the public mood is really striking. His curt 'lets leave it there' on friday and his clear annoyance when his instructions weren't followed echoed Millers arrogant non-apology. 
This fits in with the whole thrust of this thread - these cunts are really quite shit at actual politics. 
It took the likes of Thatcher and Blair many years in power to succumb to this level of arrogance. I guess thats because they came into a world of power and privilege whereas Cameron and his mates were born into it.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 9, 2014)

They'll be terribly upset about this diverting attention from the damning report into the Universal Credit balls-up published by the Work & Pensions Select Committee today. Terribly upset.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 9, 2014)

I can't help but think when this bunch of cunts get turfed out the cognitive dissonance of the general public will kick in and it will be like that episode of the Simpsons with the Carnival Folk.

*Spud*: Hey! They just ran into the house! That Homer fella grifted you good, Dad.
*Cooder*: Well, there's no shame in bein' beaten by the best.
*Spud*: But he didn't seem all that...
*Cooder*: We were beaten by the best, boy.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 9, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> They'll be terribly upset about this diverting attention from *the damning report into the Universal Credit balls-up *published by the Work & Pensions Select Committee today. Terribly upset.


 Which one?


----------



## laptop (Apr 9, 2014)

I said:
			
		

> 1am





jakethesnake said:


> You win the sweepstake laptop
> View attachment 51914






			
				BBC said:
			
		

> Mrs Miller resigned early this morning



So where's my parliamentary consultancy and expenses claim form?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 9, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Any reaction from _*Minister David Laws *_yet?



Surely you mean "the convicted thief and minister David Laws"?


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 9, 2014)

When do we get the rest of the money back from Miller then?


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2014)

Is Irrational Theresa May the next to bow out urbs?

ww.theguardian.com/politics/2014/apr/09/asylum-seeker-subsistence-payments-defeat-government-theresa-may


----------



## Dr Jon (Apr 9, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> When do we get the rest of the money back from Miller then?


We'll also take gold, platinum, transplantable organs...


----------



## laptop (Apr 9, 2014)

And now Fabricant's sacked as vice-chair 




			
				Man in line for OBE for services to rug-making said:
			
		

> "Been asked to resign as Vice Chairman, refused, so sacked over HS2 and my views on a recent Cabinet Minister. Still available 4 speeches etc."


----------



## Quartz (Apr 9, 2014)

Is this the start of the long-awaited Tory implosion?


----------



## laptop (Apr 9, 2014)

Quartz said:


> Is this the start of the long-awaited Tory implosion?



:fingerscrossed:



[/CODEJOKE]


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> When do we get the rest of the money back from Miller then?




the day that satan goes to work on a snow plow


----------



## Jackobi (Apr 10, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Which one?



The full report is here, released on the 9th April:

http://www.parliament.uk/business/c.../news/universal-credit-it-report-substantive/


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 10, 2014)

Div Cameron is the new messiah.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-he-is-just-continuing-gods-work-9250449.html



> David Cameron has claimed divine inspiration was at work when it came to drafting a key concept for Conservative Party policy.
> 
> Speaking last night at his Easter reception in Downing Street, the Prime Minister reportedly said he was simply doing God’s work when he launched the “Big Society” initiative of volunteering and civic responsibility.
> 
> “Jesus invented the Big Society 2,000 years ago,” Mr Cameron said. “I just want to see more of it.”


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 10, 2014)

If you're going to feed the 5000, you'll need to impoverish them and make them hungry to start with, right Dave?


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't like Cameron comparing himself to Jesus. Jesus was into equality and kicked the bankers out of the temple.


----------



## treelover (Apr 10, 2014)

My friend(who is not in business) has just received a 'personal letter' from No 10 and Dave detailing how the recent budget changes will help her business and consider voting for the Conservatives, I'm not sure if it has come from central office or HMG, if its the latter isn't that illegal?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 10, 2014)

Does it not say who its from?


----------



## treelover (Apr 10, 2014)

David Cameron


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 10, 2014)

treelover said:


> David Cameron


What - nothing else at all?


----------



## Quartz (Apr 10, 2014)

> David Cameron admitted on Wednesday night he had underestimated the “raw” public anger over the MPs’ expenses scandal as he committed to reform Parliament following Maria Miller’s resignation.



Link.

  

Completely out of touch, isn't he?


----------



## treelover (Apr 10, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> What - nothing else at all?




She told me over the phone, will try and clarify


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 10, 2014)

treelover said:


> She told me over the phone, will try and clarify


If he's doing it as govt you've got a story - that's why you need to get it clarified before going further.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 10, 2014)

treelover said:


> My friend(who is not in business) has just received a 'personal letter' from No 10 and Dave detailing how the recent budget changes will help her business and consider voting for the Conservatives, I'm not sure if it has come from central office or HMG, if its the latter isn't that illegal?


I have the letter, it says nothing about voting conservative ? The whole thing's totally ridiculous as I only employ PAs on direct payments, therefore I don't set pay rates, conditions, benefits or anything else.
Actually I don't even have anyone working for me, but no one seems to have noticed that either!


----------



## andysays (Apr 10, 2014)

treelover said:


> My friend(who is not in business) has just received a 'personal letter' from No 10 and Dave detailing how the recent budget changes will help her business and consider voting for the Conservatives, I'm not sure if it has come from central office or HMG, if its the latter isn't that illegal?



If it is literally "from No 10" then it's from Dave as PM rather than as Leader of the Conservative Party


----------



## killer b (Apr 10, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> If he's doing it as govt you've got a story - that's why you need to get it clarified before going further.


 Its already been picked up by political scrapbook iirc - saw something about it the other day. Also recieved the letter this morning too, I'll see what it says.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 10, 2014)

killer b said:


> Its already been picked up by political scrapbook iirc - saw something about it the other day. Also recieved the letter this morning too, I'll see what it says.


Yes, looks like the normal skirting the boundaries stuff to me. But with some extra oddness

Have got a Hancock story i missed from there too now.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 10, 2014)

savoloysam said:


> But it was only 8 pence per person FFS.



only been 8p per person? but it was over* £10million* 'FFS' 

I have no idea if you are serious or what - sarcasm or Thatcher apologist? hard to tell


----------



## andysays (Apr 10, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Yes, looks like the normal skirting the boundaries stuff to me. But with some extra oddness
> 
> Have got a Hancock story i missed from there too now.



Hmm, nothing about voting Conservative at all then...

Maybe this should go on the _Post Examples of treelover's "Friend's" Stupidity_ thread


----------



## killer b (Apr 10, 2014)

it is blatant electioneering, but outraged breathlessness rather than accuracy doesn't really help much.


----------



## andysays (Apr 10, 2014)

killer b said:


> it is blatant electioneering, but outraged breathlessness rather than accuracy doesn't really help much.



it is, but given that it doesn't mention voting Conservative it may just be the right side of illegality (I'm not an expert on electoral law, so will happily concede the point to anyone who is)


----------



## killer b (Apr 10, 2014)

yeah, agreed. (also no expert)


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 10, 2014)

''Whom the Gods would destroy,they first make mad''


----------



## superfly101 (Apr 10, 2014)

*David Cameron: 'Jesus invented the Big Society – I'm just continuing God's work'*

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-he-is-just-continuing-gods-work-9250449.html



> David Cameron has claimed divine inspiration was at work when it came to drafting a key concept for Conservative Party policy.
> 
> Speaking last night at his Easter reception in Downing Street, the Prime Minister reportedly said he was simply doing God’s work when he launched the “Big Society” initiative of volunteering and civic responsibility.
> 
> ...


----------



## killer b (Apr 10, 2014)

What are the chances of Charlotte Leslie's 'troubles' coming to anything? Looks like she's been caught red handed to me? 

http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/Bristo...ises-failing/story-20929348-detail/story.html


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 10, 2014)

Leslie does seem relatively contrite, but she's obviously been shilling. totally corrupt.


----------



## maomao (Apr 10, 2014)

superfly101 said:


> *David Cameron: 'Jesus invented the Big Society – I'm just continuing God's work'*
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-he-is-just-continuing-gods-work-9250449.html


I had to scoot up to the top of the page halfway through to check that wasn't The Daily Mash or something.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 10, 2014)

superfly101 said:


> *David Cameron: 'Jesus invented the Big Society – I'm just continuing God's work'*
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-he-is-just-continuing-gods-work-9250449.html



"Continuing Blair's work" it should read...

Are the hatstands in his head beginning to herd?


----------



## laptop (Apr 10, 2014)

killer b said:


> What are the chances of Charlotte Leslie's 'troubles' coming to anything? Looks like she's been caught red handed to me?
> 
> http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/Bristo...ises-failing/story-20929348-detail/story.html



2:1 against? This time. If there's more, though...


----------



## treelover (Apr 11, 2014)

andysays said:


> Hmm, nothing about voting Conservative at all then...
> 
> Maybe this should go on the _Post Examples of treelover's "Friend's" Stupidity_ thread



Ok, point taken, but that's what she told me, I should have said with caution, though usually this woman is pretty sharp maybe throwing up blood while she was on the phone to me( she employs carers thats why she got the propaganda) might have something to do with it.


----------



## treelover (Apr 11, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Yes, looks like the normal skirting the boundaries stuff to me. But with some extra oddness
> 
> Have got a Hancock story i missed from there too now.




Slightly OT, but I see that Political Scrapbook is bigging up Keir Starmer, who is attempting to get a seat in HOC, the guy is imo, now hard right, he is like Blunkett, etc. In his last days he pushed through a 10 year sentence for benefit fraud.


----------



## Lorca (Apr 12, 2014)

Another day, another Tory fuckwit: Tory councillor tells meeting: 'When rape is inevitable, lie back and enjoy it'

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...rape-is-inevitable-lie-back-and-enjoy-it.html


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 12, 2014)

treelover said:


> Slightly OT, but I see that Political Scrapbook is bigging up Keir Starmer, who is attempting to get a seat in HOC, the guy is imo, now hard right, he is like Blunkett, etc. In his last days he pushed through a 10 year sentence for benefit fraud.



Get it right, please. Starmer didn't "push" anything through.  He *promoted* the idea, but he had absolutely no power to actually turn the legislation into law.  We have the HoC and the animals that sit there to thank for that.


----------



## Quartz (Apr 12, 2014)

Lorca said:


> Another day, another Tory fuckwit: Tory councillor tells meeting: 'When rape is inevitable, lie back and enjoy it'
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...rape-is-inevitable-lie-back-and-enjoy-it.html


----------



## savoloysam (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow they really are in self destruct mode at the moment. Even the press that support them have got the knives out.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 12, 2014)

_angel_ said:


> I have the letter, it says nothing about voting conservative ? The whole thing's totally ridiculous as I only employ PAs on direct payments, therefore I don't set pay rates, conditions, benefits or anything else.
> Actually I don't even have anyone working for me, but no one seems to have noticed that either!


You might employ the PAs I suppose, have you checked?


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 12, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> You might employ the PAs I suppose, have you checked?


supposedly altho no one seems to have noticed that we don't currently have anyone.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 12, 2014)

Question: Apples are to fruit, as planning applications are to 
a) construction
b) bloody foreigners
c) sex attacks


----------



## treelover (Apr 12, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Get it right, please. Starmer didn't "push" anything through.  He *promoted* the idea, but he had absolutely no power to actually turn the legislation into law.  We have the HoC and the animals that sit there to thank for that.



I stand corrected, he pushed the idea and the HOC made it law.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 12, 2014)

If you're going to have a gay orgy at the Tory conference, _dont put it on expenses_  
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ce-gaysex-party-paid-on-expenses-9255489.html



Lorca said:


> Another day, another Tory fuckwit: Tory councillor tells meeting: 'When rape is inevitable, lie back and enjoy it'
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...rape-is-inevitable-lie-back-and-enjoy-it.html


"She said: "There is a saying and I am going to say it: When rape is inevitable, lie back and enjoy it.""
Ah yes, that old saying


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 12, 2014)

Lorca said:


> Another day, another Tory fuckwit: Tory councillor tells meeting: 'When rape is inevitable, lie back and enjoy it'
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...rape-is-inevitable-lie-back-and-enjoy-it.html



I've never heard that saying before. Who says it? Rapists?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 12, 2014)

well she is 77 - who knows, maybe people did say that in the past


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 12, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> I've never heard that saying before. Who says it? Rapists?



Confucius - apparently.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2014)

leave aside the well worn phrase that nobody has ever heard of- she's sayin developers will win so we might as well enjoy it. |In tory terms that means profit by.

Capitulation to market forces aided by healthy self interest.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 12, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> leave aside the well worn phrase that nobody has ever heard of- she's sayin developers will win so we might as well enjoy it. |In tory terms that means profit by.
> 
> Capitulation to market forces aided by healthy self interest.



In that case, her metaphor is totally appropriate.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 12, 2014)

This could also go in the Gove thread, but it's far more insidious. 



> “We ﬁnd instances of eco-activism being given a free rein within schools and at the events schools encourage their pupils to attend,” the report claims.
> 
> Gove “read the report with concern”, according to a spokesperson for the education secretary.
> 
> ...


----------



## treelover (Apr 13, 2014)

edit


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 13, 2014)

Awesome Wells's' unattributed text said:
			
		

> “We ﬁnd instances of eco-activism being given a free rein within schools and at the events schools encourage their pupils to attend,” the report claims.



Source that 'report' please. Ta.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 13, 2014)

http://www.thegwpf.org/climate-control/


----------



## Dr Jon (Apr 13, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> http://www.thegwpf.org/climate-control/





> The Global Warming Policy Foundation was launched by *Lord Lawson*...


Who is now Mr Zero Credibility...


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 13, 2014)

Its from a report by the GWPF written by the lying thundercunt, Andrew Montford. Montfords schtick is lots of gossipy insinuation "see they said this as a joke in perosnal emails therefore they cannot be trusted to analyse actual data". He has very limited data skills but aligns with the so called 'lukewarmer' movement: "there will be a small amount of warming but the scientists are all corrupt".


----------



## treelover (Apr 15, 2014)

http://anotherangryvoice.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/the-tory-war-on-justice.html

Just read on Another Angry Voice, that Eddie Stobbart is amongst the companies bidding for contracts now the Justice System is being privatised, ffs, Eddie fucking Stobbart!


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 15, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-wiltshire-27034445



> Conservative Nick Martin, 63, was found guilty of breaching the members' code of conduct after Labour complained about comments he made last year.
> 
> Labour councillors said they heard him say: "Are we still letting Mongols have sex with each other?"
> 
> ...



Telling that the guy seemed to think the problem was with the word he used, not what he was saying.  The Tories seem to have tons of these sort in local government, even with a fair few of them shuffling over to UKIP.


----------



## savoloysam (Apr 15, 2014)

http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/news/11150246._/

_The leader of Barnet's Labour group claims a Tory councillor is “not fit for office” after it was revealed he made derogatory comments about “benefit claiming scum”, lesbians, black people and disabled people on Facebook...._

What on earth was he thinking?


----------



## savoloysam (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 15, 2014)

The guy looks younger than Owen Jones and those comments were made about 5 or 6 years ago when he must have been about 14.  Kind of harsh to pull people up for prickish stuff they say when they're kids, all those amateur Clarksons puffing out their chests and trying to be a bit risky amongst their peers.

Aside from that what the hell is wrong with people that they end up wanting to be Tory Councillors at that age anyway?  What failure of society/education is producing these youthful pricks in their job-interview-at-Dixons suits?


----------



## treelover (Apr 15, 2014)

savoloysam said:


> View attachment 52229




She posted it to the hour of the service?


----------



## treelover (Apr 15, 2014)

savoloysam said:


> http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/news/11150246._/
> 
> _The leader of Barnet's Labour group claims a Tory councillor is “not fit for office” after it was revealed he made derogatory comments about “benefit claiming scum”, lesbians, black people and disabled people on Facebook...._
> 
> What on earth was he thinking?



The MP for Rochdale, Simon Danchuk has made similar comments about claimants


----------



## savoloysam (Apr 15, 2014)

treelover said:


> She posted it to the hour of the service?



Allegedly so and she doesn't appear to have responded despite further tweets.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 15, 2014)

Some unpaid intern probably just got their cards.


----------



## laptop (Apr 15, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Some unpaid intern probably just got their cards.



Very, very small cards, then?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 15, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> The guy looks younger than Owen Jones and those comments were made about 5 or 6 years ago when he must have been about 14.  Kind of harsh to pull people up for prickish stuff they say when they're kids, all those amateur Clarksons puffing out their chests and trying to be a bit risky amongst their peers.
> 
> Aside from that what the hell is wrong with people that they end up wanting to be Tory Councillors at that age anyway?  What failure of society/education is producing these youthful pricks in their job-interview-at-Dixons suits?


Sorry, no sympathy. If those statements attributed to him are genuine, and he wasn't 14, he's a cunt.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 16, 2014)

Priceless stuff here

David Cameron says he is evangelical about his Christian faith



> David Cameron has declared himself an "evangelical" about his Christian faith as he criticised some non-believers for failing to grasp the role that religion can have in "helping people to have a moral code".



but it also turns out that he has previously said:



> his faith is "a bit like the reception for Magic FM in the Chilterns: it sort of comes and goes".



omg I am skim reading it and have just come across:



> "Jesus invented the big society 2,000 years ago".


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 17, 2014)

Is this his way of trying to win back the christians who think his welfare reforms are, shall we say, únchristian'?

Because the only other explanation is that he is insane. How the hell can he think what he's doing is compassionate?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Is this his way of trying to win back the christians who think his welfare reforms are, shall we say, únchristian'?
> 
> Because the only other explanation is that he is insane. How the hell can he think what he's doing is compassionate?


Has he lost the Christian vote then?


----------



## teqniq (Apr 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Has he lost the Christian vote then?




The Graun seems to think so, from the article:



> It comes after several big clashes between the coalition and the church, including a letter this week from 40 Anglican bishops and 600 church leaders calling on all political parties to tackle the causes of food poverty. Previous tensions have been caused by Cameron's decision to introduce gay marriage, and deep cuts in welfare benefits.
> 
> Cameron's Easter message may be aimed at smoothing over relations as well as an attempt to woo Christians back from Ukip, after Nigel Farage said British politics needed a "more muscular defence of our Judaeo-Christian heritage".



Whether there is any truth in this is of course another matter.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2014)

None i think  - christians in this country aren't organised in any voting block and if they were they would only be dikuting any electoral infouenc they have due to the costituencey and FPTP system - and christians don't vote for or against things on the basis that policies are or aren't unchristian as no one christians would vote at all if that were the case. The only strategic thinking i can see is an attempt to win some black voters given they're aware they are hopelessly behind in this part of the electorate - but this shit won't impact on that. And i do hope they're misreading the UKIP vote in that way, they'd be going straight up a dead end.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 17, 2014)

Perhaps his reception of Magic FM has been boosted or he got digital. This sudden road to Damascus remembering that he is a life long Christian will come across as cynical to many\most Christians. I am struggling to see how this will not come across as an abuse of ones faith for political purposes, almost the worst thing he could do to practising Christians. Perhaps many new immigrants with a deep rooted evangelical faith who have not been here for the long wars between the churches, chapels and kirks over issues as diverse as poverty, greed through gay marriage and liberalisation of film censorship may be impressed by him 'testifying the word', it is a major part of that shade of faith. But that is not really a voter group that is going to turn an election. 

Actually Blair looked like someone who had to be shut up about his faith rather than prodded to suddenly remember he had one when the European elections were coming around. So he actually manages to look a bigger dick than Blair on this.


----------



## dylanredefined (Apr 17, 2014)

savoloysam said:


> http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/news/11150246._/
> 
> _The leader of Barnet's Labour group claims a Tory councillor is “not fit for office” after it was revealed he made derogatory comments about “benefit claiming scum”, lesbians, black people and disabled people on Facebook...._
> 
> What on earth was he thinking?


  He is a tory. Those kind of remarks are bread and butter to his supporters.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 17, 2014)

savoloysam said:


> Allegedly so and she doesn't appear to have responded despite further tweets.



Doesn't surprise me, she's a particularly unpleasant example of hateful tory scum.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 18, 2014)

...and now they propose flogging off our tax data...

http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2014/apr/18/hmrc-to-sell-taxpayers-data



> The personal financial data of millions of taxpayers could be sold to private firms under laws being drawn up by HM Revenue & Customs in a move branded "dangerous" by tax professionals and "borderline insane" by a senior Conservative MP.



Just when you thought they couldn't top the 'care.data' cluster-fuck...

Another tranche of (former) tory voters shuffle off to UKIP...Nige will be pissing himself over this.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 18, 2014)

> HMRC is committed to protecting its *customers'* information.



FFS


----------



## superfly101 (Apr 19, 2014)

David Cameron stung by jellyfish: PM hurt after ignoring advice of locals while on holiday

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...dvice-of-locals-while-on-holiday-9269324.html 



> David Cameron is reportedly recovering today after being stung by a jellyfish as he relaxed on a luxury holiday on the Spanish island of Lanzarote.
> 
> According to reports the Prime Minister ignored warnings from locals after they spotted a number of the stinging marine animals at the island's Arrieta beach.
> 
> ...


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Apr 19, 2014)

superfly101 said:


> David Cameron stung by jellyfish: PM hurt after ignoring advice of locals while on holiday
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...dvice-of-locals-while-on-holiday-9269324.html



Unfortunately the jellyfish was not one of the lethal variaties though I hear the poor jellyfish is recovering from its encounter with callmedave


----------



## teqniq (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 19, 2014)

Please can we send him on holiday somewhere that there are alligators next year?


----------



## Nylock (Apr 19, 2014)

Australia: On land or in the water, everything either wants to kill you or eat you


----------



## treelover (Apr 19, 2014)

Memesters are on the case...

he is starting to appear as hapless as Kinnock...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 19, 2014)

> One expat remarked that traditional cure for a jellyfish sting is to urinate on it


 source: Indy link above


----------



## treelover (Apr 19, 2014)

Sky News has just had a worried looking Cameron on, with the strapline 'questions', anyone know what it was about, maybe questions about JELLYFISH, or something more serious?

Anyway, lets get the jellyfish badges printed!


----------



## superfly101 (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## treelover (Apr 19, 2014)

BINGO!


----------



## shagnasty (Apr 20, 2014)

I would urinate on his sore after all he as been pissing all over us


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 20, 2014)

superfly101 said:


> David Cameron stung by jellyfish: PM hurt after ignoring advice of locals while on holiday
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...dvice-of-locals-while-on-holiday-9269324.html


Two slimy spineless creatures come in contact with each other.....


----------



## superfly101 (Apr 20, 2014)

Absolute quality corruption by the Tories in this one.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ury-budget-Tory-friends-sacked-MoS-probe.html

No comment from Mr Tony Caplin as apparently - He was on the bus


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 20, 2014)

Not paying your tax, Tony? You're hired!

PS: someone tell Miranda Hart it's not 1984, but 2014.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 20, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Not paying your tax, Tony? You're *hired*!
> 
> PS: someone tell Miranda Hart it's not 1984, but 2014.



...by Blair.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 20, 2014)

brogdale said:


> ...by Blair.


So it's Carole Caplin's husband?

I thought I recognised that surname.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 20, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> So it's Carole Caplin's husband?
> 
> I thought I recognised that surname.



Surname coincidence, I think.


----------



## Nylock (Apr 20, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Two slimy spineless creatures come in contact with each other.....


...one floats free wherever the currents takes it with no concerns or cares for whatever happens to the humans around it, the other is a jellyfish...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 20, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Not paying your tax, Tony? You're hired!
> 
> PS: someone tell Miranda Hart it's not 1984, but 2014.



'74, as she's doing a Brucie pose.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 20, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> '74, as she's doing a Brucie pose.


It'll be blackface next.

"You have been watching..." 

a dreadful 'comedian'.


----------



## Nylock (Apr 20, 2014)

Wasn't pre-1980's generation game hosted by Larry Grayson?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 20, 2014)

Nylock said:


> Wasn't pre-1980's generation game hosted by Larry Grayson?



ah.....glasses on a chain...and his 'friends' "Everard" and "Slack Alice"...


----------



## andysays (Apr 20, 2014)

Nylock said:


> Wasn't pre-1980's generation game hosted by Larry Grayson?



1971 to 1977 Bruce Forsyth
1978 to 1982 Larry Grayson
1990 to 1994 Brucie again


----------



## brogdale (Apr 20, 2014)

andysays said:


> 1971 to 1977 Bruce Forsyth
> 1978 to 1982 Larry Grayson
> 1990 to 1994 Brucie again


 Jim 'innocent' Davidson?


----------



## andysays (Apr 20, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Jim 'innocent' Davidson?



1995 to 2002


----------



## Nylock (Apr 20, 2014)

andysays said:


> 1995 to 2002


Your knowledge of the generation game is unsurpassable 

(thx for the correction as well  )


----------



## brogdale (Apr 20, 2014)

andysays said:


> 1995 to 2002


 Longest continuous run, eh? Who'dathoughtit?


----------



## andysays (Apr 20, 2014)

Nylock said:


> Your knowledge of the generation game ability to use google is unsurpassable
> 
> (thx for the correction as well  )



There's another correction


----------



## Nylock (Apr 20, 2014)

andysays said:


> There's another correction


----------



## Ming (Apr 22, 2014)

Quality. After last weeks blathering about being an evangelical christian his constituency office calls the police on a bishop trying to hand in a letter about food poverty. http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/fe...es-food-banks-cameron-201442075222549798.html


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 22, 2014)

And on the eighth day,  good created irony.

 And he saw that it was good!


----------



## Dr Jon (Apr 23, 2014)

Ming said:


> Quality. After last weeks blathering about being an evangelical christian his constituency office calls the police on a bishop trying to hand in a letter about food poverty. http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/fe...es-food-banks-cameron-201442075222549798.html



Even Blair had the sense to (follow Alastair Campbell's advice and) keep his sky-pixie fantasies out of the news, lest the public ask questions about his (in)capacity for rational judgement and suitability for public office.

So, Cameron is following the footsteps of Ronald "Looney-Tunes" Reagan in the sky-pixie supporters club.
What could possibly go wrong...


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 23, 2014)

Now IDS and Greive are sticking there heads above the parapet and repeating the 'Christian Country' bullshit.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-27121879

I smell Crosby at work, and I'm guessing the subtext is ' it's not for those, y'know, Muslim types' with perhaps some angling to highlight Milliband's Jewish ancestry.

Wasn't this one of the BNP's lines too?

Not sure it's a vote-winner, but maybe their focus groups say otherwise.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 23, 2014)

Chingford's Bishop has a duty to punch him in the face.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice to hear IDS spouting about christian values with his political record.
Help the poor, look after those less fortunate etc.
Please God protect me from your followers.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 23, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Now IDS and Greive are sticking there heads above the parapet and repeating the 'Christian Country' bullshit.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-27121879
> 
> ...



I wasn't sure where to put this or even if it deserved it's own thread but in light of the above quote (bold, mine) what to make of this? I know they planned on carrying out a review - largely to keep the Saudis sweet imo but anyway...

Government review of the Muslim Brotherhood



> Purpose
> The purpose of the review is to produce an internal report to the Prime Minister to inform government policy towards the Muslim Brotherhood. The scope of the review covers the Muslim Brotherhood’s origins, philosophy, activities, record in and out of government; its organisation and activities in the UK and abroad which might put at risk, damage, or risk damaging UK national interests. It will look at the Muslim Brotherhood’s impact on, and influence over, UK national interests, at home and abroad, as well as its wider influence on UK society. It will also look at current government policy as well as allies’ approaches and policies, and assess the implications for UK policy.
> 
> Evidence
> ...


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Apr 23, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> Nice to hear IDS spouting about christian values with his political record.
> Help the poor, look after those less fortunate etc.
> Please God protect me from your followers.


If iain duncan shit perports to be a christian it makes me glad I am a Sikh


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2014)

if christianity turns out to be true after all (that'd be weird) surely IDS will be going straight to hell when he dies


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 23, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> if christianity turns out to be true after all (that'd be weird) surely IDS will be going straight to hell when he dies



I would gladly make a sacrifice to Woden the Skyfather to see that outcome.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Apr 23, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> if christianity turns out to be true after all (that'd be weird) surely IDS will be going straight to hell when he dies




iain duncan smith would rejoin his spawn-mother the great witch thatcher


----------



## Dr Jon (Apr 23, 2014)

teqniq said:


> I wasn't sure where to put this or even if it deserved it's own thread but in light of the above quote (bold, mine) what to make of this? I know they planned on carrying out a review - largely to keep the Saudis sweet imo but anyway...
> 
> Government review of the Muslim Brotherhood


I see that loathsome creep Teflon Tony has popped up like a corpse in a zombie film, spouting about the threat from Islam.

No, you twat, the threat is from _any_ religion which seeks to control people by imposing fuckwitted, thought-free bullshit on free-thinking people.  Any sky-pixie twats that want to prohibit or hinder enjoyment of beer are especially worthy of a good kicking.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 23, 2014)

Dr Jon said:


> I see that loathsome creep Teflon Tony has popped up like a corpse in a zombie film, spouting about the threat from Islam.
> 
> No, you twat, the threat is from _any_ organised religion which seeks to control people by imposing fuckwitted, thought-free bullshit on free-thinking people.  Any sky-pixie twats that want to restrict or hinder enjoyment of beer are especially worthy of a good kicking.



Nice to see good old war mongering christians wanting to get others to fight all those outside their influence again.


----------



## Dr Jon (Apr 23, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> Nice to see good old war mongering christians wanting to get others to fight all those outside their influence again.


When the peasants get restless because they can see how wicked and corrupt their rulers are, it's time to scatter a good bucketful of divide-and-rule to keep them distracted.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 23, 2014)

Dr Jon said:


> When the peasants get restless because they can see how wicked and corrupt their rulers are, it's time to scatter a good bucketful of divide-and-rule to keep them distracted.


Where is this restlessness? Is it in your bag of conspiracy shit and thick people?


----------



## Dr Jon (Apr 23, 2014)

not even worthy of a response...


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 23, 2014)

Dr Jon said:


> not even worthy of a response...


Yes it is. Where is part a) of your construction?


----------



## Dr Jon (Apr 23, 2014)

tedious troll.
get back in your bag of shit and thick people.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Apr 23, 2014)

Dr Jon said:


> I see that loathsome creep Teflon Tony has popped up like a corpse in a zombie film, spouting about the threat from Islam.
> 
> No, you twat, the threat is from _any_ religion which seeks to control people by imposing fuckwitted, thought-free bullshit on free-thinking people.  Any sky-pixie twats that want to prohibit or hinder enjoyment of beer are especially worthy of a good kicking.




What ever you think of islam I wonder if the grinning spinning blair stated if the threat from islam might be due to a century of US and before that UK imperialism


----------



## Dr Jon (Apr 23, 2014)

SikhWarrioR said:


> What ever you think of islam I wonder if the grinning spinning blair stated if the threat from islam might be due to a century of US and before that UK imperialism


Well there is that, but then it's interesting to remember that far worse was dished out to Native Americans by white invaders, yet you don't see them indulging in bloodthirsty terror atrocities, or flying airliners into buildings.
No chip-shouldered, power-hungry religion, churches or temples, see?

BTW, are you seeing a marked increase in people asking for free food at gurdwaras?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 27, 2014)

http://www.chesterchronicle.co.uk/n.../cheshire-west-chester-council-deputy-7025284

Another day, another evil old cunt.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 27, 2014)

> Pupils up to four-years-old or between 16 and 19 years or with medical needs are eligible for the charge from September, which is reduced to £660 for the first year only. Low income families pay half.



More to the point, they are charging children with special needs to actually get to school.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 27, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> http://www.chesterchronicle.co.uk/n.../cheshire-west-chester-council-deputy-7025284
> 
> Another day, another evil old cunt.



Long-necked old cunt would look better with a knife at his throat.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 27, 2014)

_angel_ said:


> More to the point, they are charging children with special needs to actually get to school.



Another case of "back to the bad old days", then.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 27, 2014)

Beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2014)

Balbi said:


> Beautiful, just beautiful.



context needed pls balbi


----------



## Balbi (Apr 27, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> context needed pls balbi



Read it: "I want to protect children by making them illegal"


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 27, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Another case of "back to the bad old days", then.


Did this happen at all before? I mean I know education simply didn't exist for special needs in most cases... but here we have an example of school being compulsory, then being charged for it. If mainstream education started charging there would be a riot.

And of course the storm is all about the language about it, rather than what is actually happening.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 27, 2014)

_angel_ said:


> Did this happen at all before? I mean I know education simply didn't exist for special needs in most cases... but here we have an example of school being compulsory, then being charged for it. If mainstream education started charging there would be a riot.
> 
> And of course the storm is all about the language about it, rather than what is actually happening.



Special schools like Chaley Heritage used to charge.  Most of the time the cost was met by the LEA, but if the parents were monied-up, they had to pay the fees themselves.  This was kind of excused by the fact that such schools were "boarders only", but even so...
Expecting parents to pay transport costs when they're *always* going to be greater than using available public transport is the thin end of a very shitty wedge.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 27, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Special schools like Chaley Heritage used to charge.  Most of the time the cost was met by the LEA, but if the parents were monied-up, they had to pay the fees themselves.  This was kind of excused by the fact that such schools were "boarders only", but even so...
> Expecting parents to pay transport costs when they're *always* going to be greater than using available public transport is the thin end of a very shitty wedge.


And the article doesn't seem to be too bothered by that.. That and the three day week for post 16s that's making Leeds special schools trying to set themselves up as "social care" as well as education to get around.
Both my boys go to different schools miles apart from each other. Even if I wanted to I couldn't get them all there at the same time.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 27, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> http://www.chesterchronicle.co.uk/n.../cheshire-west-chester-council-deputy-7025284
> 
> Another day, another evil old cunt.


"It's all to do with money, isn't it?"

Funny, that's what my manager told us just before she started the cruel and byzantine process of one-way consultation that's going to cost 3 of us our jobs, and put the remainder onto impossible terms.

And the sickener is - it isn't all about money. Or at least it shouldn't be. It only becomes "all to do with money" when you view the service you're providing as some kind of bonus extra, a favour that you're doing people, whether that's providing counselling to kids in school (in my case), or transport to enable them to get to school (Cllr Cunt's case). Frankly, if it's "all to do with money", there's no fucking point bothering. Especially not when you betray your real feelings by labelling such kids as "a burden".

Cunt.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 27, 2014)

_angel_ said:


> And the article doesn't seem to be too bothered by that.. That and the three day week for post 16s that's making Leeds special schools trying to set themselves up as "social care" as well as education to get around.
> Both my boys go to different schools miles apart from each other. Even if I wanted to I couldn't get them all there at the same time.



You have my sympathies. 
This is yet another fine example of ill thought-out cuts affecting people, and because this one affects relatively few constituents in each council ward, it's almost impossible to fight against.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 27, 2014)

The Vox Political blog points to some, now edited, fun depth Mcveyvs blog,which itself reveals a rather grubby aspect of her on air apology regarding her twitter stupidity. You can hear an adviser in the background advise her here.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 28, 2014)

What to do about this  ????

Government's Help to Work scheme launches
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-27177767

Personally, I can't see how this is going to magically increase the number of non-ZHC jobs available.
 Also, if someone's already been WP'ed for a significant period then there must be another reason why they aren't in work ? as in they aren't work-shy but no suitable jobs available.

I wonder if this will apply to "postal claimants" - I live nearly two miles from the bus route!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 28, 2014)

StoneRoad said:


> What to do about this  ????
> 
> Government's Help to Work scheme launches
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-27177767
> ...



5 days a week having to pay to get to a job with no wage would cost a third of JSA. Never mind the cost of meals at lunch time, or perhaps they expect you not to eat. Ihave hypoglycemia; if you don't want me to eat you'd better call a doctor.


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 28, 2014)

StoneRoad said:


> What to do about this  ????
> 
> Government's Help to Work scheme launches
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-27177767
> ...



All concerned should insist on signing on daily! (I am, of course, aware of the bus fares, etc.) Because, how are they going to administer that, ey?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 28, 2014)

StoneRoad said:


> What to do about this  ????
> 
> Government's Help to Work scheme launches
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-27177767
> ...



What jobs! govt assumes there are jobs to be had when even though there own figures show there are not enough for everyone. Govt has closed lots of job centres - years ago everyone had to sign on weekly - but then there were just too many unemployed so they made it fortnightly. Why would businesses employ people when they can 'train' someone and have an employee for free for 6 months. 

What about all the sick / disabled people who have been forced into signing on? arrrgh!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 28, 2014)

that reeves has said she's intending on being harsher than the tories on benefits.

every fuckin day on  the news its immigrants this, benefits that. Does my nut.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 28, 2014)

My dad, got a letter last week from the Tories asking for his vote.

He has been dead since last December...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 28, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> that reeves has said she's intending on being harsher than the tories on benefits.
> 
> every fuckin day on  the news its immigrants this, benefits that. Does my nut.


I just had to endure 'local' MP, Jacob Rees Smug pontificating about this. I didn't think the universe could tolerate such a confluence of bullshit.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 2, 2014)

I had been wondering what George Osborne was up to in the early 90s


----------



## brogdale (May 2, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> I had been wondering what George Osborne was up to in the early 90s
> 
> View attachment 53168
> View attachment 53167



 Hair was too long in 1992 for this bunch...






Monopoly!


----------



## Quartz (May 8, 2014)

They now want the power to strip 'terror suspects' of British passports: http://www.theguardian.com/politics...theresa-may-strip-terro-suspects-uk-passports - and it's clear from the article they also mean citizenship.

FFS! Suspects, not those convicted. What happened to the presumption of innocence?


----------



## butchersapron (May 8, 2014)

Quartz said:


> They now want the power to strip 'terror suspects' of British passports: http://www.theguardian.com/politics...theresa-may-strip-terro-suspects-uk-passports - and it's clear from the article they also mean citizenship.
> 
> FFS! Suspects, not those convicted. What happened to the presumption of innocence?


Naturalised. Not everyone. And the bests bit is that lib-dems are now selling this.  The civil rights party.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 8, 2014)

talking of the liberal scum clegg was on my radio box yesterday saying 'We are the only party that oppose UKIP on their own ground, We are the only party that reigns in the conservatives, we are the only party placed to repair the economic damage labour left the country with'


honestly, why hasn't the ground swallowed him up for such epic lying?


----------



## Roadkill (May 8, 2014)

The best bit of Tory stupidity I've seen recently is the mailshot addressed to me that arrived this morning. Needless to say, it's gone back in the post box with 'Junk mail, return to sender' written across it.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 8, 2014)

I've had one of those - straight in the workshop fire. Not even worth the trouble of recycling !


----------



## DotCommunist (May 8, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> The best bit of Tory stupidity I've seen recently is the mailshot addressed to me that arrived this morning. Needless to say, it's gone back in the post box with 'Junk mail, return to sender' written across it.




personally addressed! the cheek of it- had mine yesterday. The kippers one was not personally adressed, but it was glossier.


----------



## J Ed (May 9, 2014)

Wasn't sure where else to put this.

New attack on the unions

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-27225420



> David Cameron will act quickly to change the law on union strike ballots if the Conservatives win the general election, Boris Johnson has said.
> 
> The London mayor said he had been given personal assurances by the prime minister that he would "deliver a deal on day one of a new administration".
> 
> ...


----------



## StoneRoad (May 9, 2014)

Interesting timing of the announcement - I wonder why ? /cynic


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 10, 2014)

Ox disagree wholeheartedly with anti union laws, so why don't more of these members, when balloted, vote, even if it's'no'? Don't they realise they are helping the anti union cause?


----------



## butchersapron (May 10, 2014)

Ox don't know?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2014)

J Ed said:


> Wasn't sure where else to put this.
> 
> New attack on the unions
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-27225420




they've been banging the 50% turn out drum for ages.


----------



## weepiper (May 12, 2014)

The Scottish youth wing of the Conservatives has had to cancel its annual conference after only selling twelve tickets


----------



## brogdale (May 12, 2014)

weepiper said:


> The Scottish youth wing of the Conservatives has had to cancel its annual conference after only selling twelve tickets


----------



## Quartz (May 12, 2014)

weepiper said:


> The Scottish youth wing of the Conservatives has had to cancel its annual conference after only selling twelve tickets



Hehehe. Of course, Young Conservatives may be exercising their Scottish canny and have spotted that you don't need to buy a ticket because you can attend the AGM for free - see the last paragraph.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 12, 2014)

Well-known wanksock Philip Daveis leads a revolt against a bill to require landlords to install smoke alarms, because clearly that's the state overstepping it's mark and putting a burden on an honest business, right?  Supported by seven others, including Rees-Mogg.

http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/MP-Jac...andlords-fit/story-21081019-detail/story.html

Someone should point out the cost of dealing with house fires and resultant injuries/deaths to these 'think of the poor taxpayer' loons.  Better to let the poor burn than stitch a landlord for a fifteen quid smoke detector, obviously.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2014)

I've always said reese-mogg should die of smoke inhalation


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 12, 2014)

No smoke without liar.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 12, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I've always said reese-mogg should die of smoke inhalation



Fucking liberal softie!


----------



## extra dry (May 16, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/lukelewis/creative-ways-to-insult-david-cameron-on-twitter?s=mobile 

maybe this is somewhere on here, but thought i would share.


----------



## weepiper (May 19, 2014)

http://www.edinburghnews.scotsman.com/news/tory-hopeful-in-chinese-cat-eating-slur-1-3415228


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 20, 2014)

His name, his name!


----------



## brogdale (May 21, 2014)

This doesn't look like a politician confident of winning....anything over the next 12 months.

http://bcove.me/h1oabw80


----------



## redsquirrel (May 21, 2014)

weepiper said:


> The Scottish youth wing of the Conservatives has had to cancel its annual conference after only selling twelve tickets


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2014)

weepiper said:


> The Scottish youth wing of the Conservatives has had to cancel its annual conference after only selling twelve tickets


i can't believe how few likes your post has had in contrast to what it should have garnered.


----------



## laptop (May 29, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i can't believe how few likes your post has had in contrast to what it should have garnered.



Thank you for drawing my inattention to my attention.

I note that the Youth Wing AGM will "continue as billeted". 

With whom has it been billeted?


----------



## weepiper (May 29, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i can't believe how few likes your post has had in contrast to what it should have garnered.


Travesty, eh.


----------



## laptop (Jun 4, 2014)

Are they turning on each other? 

This from the UKIP - why thread:




			
				I said:
			
		

> treelover said:
> 
> 
> > Hitchens article on the real losers in last weeks elections and the cover up, mentions the Guardians role as well
> ...


----------



## maomao (Jun 4, 2014)

.....


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 16, 2014)

Been mentioned elsewhere, but this little outburst from an ally of Gove's is worth adding here.



> David Cameron and his senior team are presiding over a directionless "shambles", according to an ally of Education Secretary Michael Gove.
> 
> Dominic Cummings, Mr Gove's former special adviser, told the Times the prime minister "bumbles... without the slightest sense of purpose".
> 
> He also criticised two of the PM's most senior aides, labelling one a "sycophant" and another "clueless".



Means very little, but it's nice to see the scumbags sniping at each other all the same.


----------



## Nylock (Jun 16, 2014)

..ofc, by 'sniping' you surely mean 'standing in front of each other and shooting each other in the face'


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2014)

Nylock said:


> ..ofc, by 'sniping' you surely mean 'standing in front of each other and shooting each other in the face'


if only they would


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 20, 2014)

Tory MP Michael Fabricunt says he wants to punch a woman in the throat:



That'll go down well, I'm sure!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 20, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Tory MP Michael Fabricunt says he wants to punch a woman in the throat:
> 
> 
> 
> That'll go down well, I'm sure!



That mamages to combbine everything I hate about tories in one tweet: misogyny, violence, arrogance and ignorance.

It will be laughed off because Fabritwat is another of those 'characters'; another tory 'scamp' being himself with his comedy haircut.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 3, 2014)

I just heard that last night they had a Tory Summer Ball (tempting concentration of arseholes there).

so they've auctioned off a bottle of champers signed by Thatch for 45k

45k

for thatcher bubbly.


----------



## Dr Jon (Jul 3, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> ... thatcher bubbly.


if it's anything like her ice-cream, it'll be all bubbles and no grog.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I just heard that last night they had a Tory Summer Ball (tempting concentration of arseholes there).
> 
> so they've auctioned off a bottle of champers signed by Thatch for 45k
> 
> ...


probably not properly signed by thatcher - someone from tory central office guided her trembly hand across the label. but then your hand would tremble if you'd already 'signed' 2,000 bottles that morning.


----------



## DairyQueen (Jul 4, 2014)

George Osbourne.  Not sure how great the testing is at Eton if someone who lives by Osbourne's rule can get through it.  At least a seven year old child is willing to ask the tough questions.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 4, 2014)

DairyQueen said:


> George Osbourne.  Not sure how great the testing is at Eton if someone who lives by Osbourne's rule can get through it.  At least a seven year old child is willing to ask the tough questions.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 11, 2014)

whoops!


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2014)

beeb recons IDS is going to Defence

lets watch him fuck that one up as well


----------



## Nylock (Jul 11, 2014)

IDS in Defence... Probably the greatest threat our armed forces has faced since the end of WWII...


----------



## teqniq (Jul 11, 2014)

I dunno isn't the MOD the traditional home of corruption, money-wasting and dirty deals?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2014)

Nylock said:


> IDS in Defence... Probably the greatest threat our armed forces has faced since the end of WWII...


Brigade of Guards will love having one of their own holding the strings, though, even one of their own as dumb and ineffectual as Iain Dunked-in Shit.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2014)

teqniq said:


> I dunno isn't the MOD the traditional home of corruption, money-wasting and dirty deals?



Usually by the senior civil servants rather than the political placement, though.  M.O.D. mandarins invariably retire into a nice little earner at BAe or similar.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 11, 2014)

IDS doesn't know the meaning of the word 'defence'

And i will believe him leaving the DWP when either it happens or Professor Van Helsing drives a fucking stake through his cold black heart.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 11, 2014)

I cannot see McVey being given a cabinet job, she's only been around since 2010? 

I fucking hope Steve 'shoot me in the face because i'm a twat that looks like the alien captain that kidnaps Tim Allen in Galaxy Quest Libdemo Bedrrom Tax enthusisast twat wizard' Webb doesn't get the job - assuming they do actually crowbar IDS out.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2014)

would they bother to give a plum position to a lib dem any more? everyone knows the swine are finished


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 11, 2014)

How does a reshuffle work with the Tories and the LDs then? To the LDs have set post to fill how they choose, or do Nick and Dave sit down and sketch it out from scratch? Could Webby end up running the DWP, or is that post reserved for top Tory brass only?


----------



## treelover (Jul 11, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


>



has this gone viral yet?


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 11, 2014)

treelover said:


> has this gone viral yet?



Well, I got it off Graham Linehan's twitter feed.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 11, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> would they bother to give a plum position to a lib dem any more? everyone knows the swine are finished



I don't believe any of this personally. Would Hammond swap jobs?


----------



## Quartz (Jul 11, 2014)

The interesting bit is the line 'Ian is frustrated that the Treasury keeps vetoing his social reforms'. Surely that would only happen if it involved spending more money? Could it really be possible that we have totally misunderstood IDS? And he's really a cuddly teddy bear of a guy who's being oppressed by Gideon?



Spoiler



Somehow I doubt it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 11, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> would they bother to give a plum position to a lib dem any more? everyone knows the swine are finished



Perhaps they're wanting to get a scapegoat into position early.

e2a: Equally they could be deliberately moving IDS out of the line of fire, knowing full well that the universal credit paperwork is gonna be published soon and the true scale of the catastrophe will be there for all to see. Add to that the workfare court case that's come back to haunt the DWP and you've got a level of failure that even Cameron couldn't ignore.

 I suspect it's a case of promote IDS sideways now, probably to a fairly minor department, or throw him over the side completely.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 11, 2014)

Why would they want another scapegoat? They know IDS isn't popular with everyone not a tory, so why not let him take the blame?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Why would they want another scapegoat? They know IDS isn't popular with everyone not a tory, so why not let him take the blame?




apparently the tory faithful love the shitstain- if he falls spectacularly then itchy feet could go kipperwards. Just my musing of course.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 12, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> apparently the tory faithful love the shitstain- if he falls spectacularly then itchy feet could go kipperwards. Just my musing of course.


I like your turn of phrase there.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 12, 2014)

> Sources close to Iain Duncan Smith dismissed as nonsense claims that he would be moving from his post as work and pensions secretary. Senior figures at Westminster have been speculating that Duncan Smith, a former Scots Guards officer, might swap jobs with the defence secretary, Philip Hammond.



From the guardian. I just don't see ids moving.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 12, 2014)

I can see how the MOD would be impressed with his ability to destroy the morale of the population of this country. They surely must want to weaponise that.


----------



## Nylock (Jul 12, 2014)

Export him to hostile governments as a 'special advisor' in order to soften the populace up?...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> From the guardian. I just don't see ids moving.




well we've got beeb speculation and that random tweet- thats all that says he is going. Could be wishful thinking.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 12, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> well we've got beeb speculation and that random tweet- thats all that says he is going. Could be wishful thinking.


Could be scooby.

I just don't want to get my hopes up


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 12, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Why would they want another scapegoat? They know IDS isn't popular with everyone not a tory, so why not let him take the blame?



Well I don't know, but the fact that he's still got a job at all suggests he draws a lot of water with some important people somewhere. Trying to be popular clearly isn't top priority for this lot anyway.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 12, 2014)

The Independent is talking up Esther McVey for promotion, claiming that she's 'shone' at the DWP.

There must be more than one Esther McVey working at the DWP then, that's the only explanation.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 17, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Greebo (Jul 17, 2014)

brogdale said:


> LOL


Why is Cameron looking so tense?


----------



## jakethesnake (Jul 17, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Why is Cameron looking so tense?


It looks like he's farted and followed through.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 17, 2014)

jakethesnake said:


> It looks like he's farted and followed through.


Given that he used to be able to project calmness and control even under pressure, looking that flustered in the presence of a visibly relaxed underling is something worth noting.


----------



## killer b (Jul 17, 2014)

surely its just that the media used to choose the photos where he looked calm and in control to publish, and now they choose the ones where he looks flustered or on the hop...


----------



## Greebo (Jul 17, 2014)

killer b said:


> surely its just that the media used to choose the photos where he looked calm and in control to publish, and now they choose the ones where he looks flustered or on the hop...


Still a change worth noting.


----------



## Celyn (Jul 17, 2014)

jakethesnake said:


> It looks like he's farted and followed through.


 If he does it to the country, why not do it in his trousies as well?


----------



## brogdale (Jul 17, 2014)

killer b said:


> surely its just that the media used to choose the photos where he looked calm and in control to publish, and now they choose the ones where he looks flustered or on the hop...


 This pic, with Cam looking like Steve Bell's version of him, was actually tweeted out by No. 10


----------



## brogdale (Jul 17, 2014)

I do like the look on Juncker's face.


----------



## killer b (Jul 17, 2014)

Christ. Well, that's what happens when you give your jobs out to mate's kids rather than people who're competent.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 17, 2014)

Quartz said:


> ...Could it really be possible that we have totally misunderstood IDS? And he's really a cuddly teddy bear of a guy who's being oppressed by Gideon?...



to be _strictly_ fair, when IDS was talking about reform long before the 2010 election he was talking about a system that had as much carrot as stick - its probably (almost certainly..) true that Treasury veto'd the carrot bit, but deciding to continue with a 'reform' that was only half of what his own plan called for, and the dizzying incompetance in delivering it, thats all IDS.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 17, 2014)

brogdale said:


> I do like the look on Juncker's face.


So that's who he is, that slightly explains it.

"Why am I hanging around with this nobody?" or "okay, when do I get to meet somebody really important?"


----------



## teqniq (Jul 17, 2014)

brogdale said:


> I do like the look on Juncker's face.



Yep what Greebo says, and Cameron had the rabbit in headlights look along with 'oh god this is the bloke I've been slagging off for weeks'.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 17, 2014)

Greebo said:


> So that's who he is, that slightly explains it.
> 
> "Why am I hanging around with this nobody?" or "okay, when do I get to meet somebody really important?"



That very eloquent 'gallic' expression just screams  "*wankure"*


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 17, 2014)

Quartz said:


> The interesting bit is the line 'Ian is frustrated that the Treasury keeps vetoing his social reforms'. Surely that would only happen if it involved spending more money? Could it really be possible that we have totally misunderstood IDS? And he's really a cuddly teddy bear of a guy who's being oppressed by Gideon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, occasionally the Treasury are interested in projected value for money, and I suspect that most of Dunked-in Shit's "reforms" are even more costly than the Work Programme and related bullshit.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 17, 2014)

Gove celebrated his first day as chief whip by ... getting stuck in the Commons bogs!



> The new Leader of the Commons, William Hague, offered a light-hearted defence of Mr Gove, saying "knowledge of who is in the toilets in whatever lobby is a very important piece of information for any chief whip and I take this as evidence that he was carrying out his duties very assiduously".



Was Ted Heath ever chief whip?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 17, 2014)

Gove gets stuck in the bog on on his first day at work! 
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...rst-day-in-new-job-as-chief-whip-9612203.html


----------



## brogdale (Jul 18, 2014)

No surprise that the right party of capital seeks to suppress strike action.



> The Conservatives are planning the biggest crackdown on strikes since Margaret Thatcher's era by bringing in new criminal offences for "illegal picketing", imposing time limits on mandates, increasing the notice period for employers and insisting that 50% of union members vote in ballots that approve industrial action.
> 
> In its general election manifesto, David Cameron's party will introduce sweeping changes aimed to make it more difficult for workers to go on strike....the party will say they would:
> 
> • Introduce a 50% turnout threshold for strikes. This will effectively mean any strike will need a double majority to be lawful: an absolute majority of those eligible to vote participating in the ballot and a simple majority in favour of industrial action.



Pretty sure that the "sweeping changes" won't include any commitment to reform the 'pre-internet' requirement for ballots to be...


> be a postal ballot where members vote by marking a box on a voting paper and return it in a prepaid envelope


...making it possible for 'click assent' to industrial action would surely see 'turnout' increase dramatically and see a rash of strikes.....but then the vermin are not interested in trunout, just making strikes illegal.

Nasty.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 18, 2014)

Paterson to give a speech to Lawson's bunch of climate denying wankers, so just confirming what everybody knew anyway.

Slightly of topic but I wasn't aware that articul8's favourite cardinal George Pell is another climate denier wanker as well being an enabler of peadophiles.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 18, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> Paterson to give a speech to Lawson's bunch of climate denying wankers, so just confirming what everybody knew anyway.
> 
> Slightly of topic but I wasn't aware that articul8's favourite cardinal George Pell is another climate denier wanker as well being an enabler of peadophiles.


 Does it say what the thick twat intends to witter on about? Is the title _*"Badgers: my part in their downfall"*_?


----------



## Quartz (Jul 22, 2014)

New Tory minister calls journalist a slut to her face

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/wo...remember-me-Im-the-one-you-called-a-slut.html


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2014)

_*"angora*_ *designer socks"
*
Lulz


----------



## Nylock (Jul 22, 2014)

Thus proving that, for the tories, time stopped at 23:59 on December 31st 1989....


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 24, 2014)

> Simon Potts, former vice chairman of the local Conservative Association, said: "A number of prominent people have rallied and said this has got to be brought to a head.
> 
> "I believe this has caused a lot of us to believe his credibility has gone... and I would ask that he stands down at the next General Election."



Tory David Ruffley, Suffolk MP for Bury St Edmunds might with luck or a push from women's domestic violence groups fall on his sword? BBC Local News this morning was saying he is now under pressure from the church to resign, albeit they are using smoke screen language like he should consider his future!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-28451998
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-28405617


----------



## brogdale (Jul 24, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> Tory David Ruffley, Suffolk MP for Bury St Edmunds might with luck or a push from women's domestic violence groups fall on his sword? BBC Local News this morning was saying he is now under pressure from the church to resign, albeit they are using smoke screen language like he should consider his future!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-28451998
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-28405617





> _I wish to stress that I would never condone domestic violence under any circumstances.”_



Grade A cunt.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 24, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Grade A cunt.





> He was criticised in local newspapers last year over his expenses claims, as he had bought a 46in Sony high-definition television costing £2,175 from Harrods as well as a £1,674 sofa. He also “flipped” his designated second home from his London flat to his constituency base.



He is a thief as well. Tried to commit suicide after the backlash from having his fingers in the till. Even The Telegraph could not spin this one enough to get him any sympathy.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...fley-recovering-after-being-hit-by-train.html


----------



## brogdale (Jul 24, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> He is a thief as well. Tried to commit suicide after the backlash from having his fingers in the till. Even The Telegraph could not spin this one enough to get him any sympathy.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...fley-recovering-after-being-hit-by-train.html





> Terry Waite, the former Beirut hostage, had at one stage threatened to stand against him on an “anti-sleaze” ticket.
> 
> But *Mr Ruffley retained the seat he has held since 1997 at the election, gaining 3,567 additional votes to give him a majority of 12,380*.



Sounds like BsE must have a particularly high quotient of the 'hard of thinking'.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 24, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Sounds like BsE must have a particularly high quotient of the 'hard of thinking'.



Interesting one about Terry Waite. You are right we do have a lot of establishment drones living in the area. It is only just over an hour by train into the city from here! 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...erry-Waite-could-stand-as-an-independent.html


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jul 24, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Sounds like BsE must have a particularly high quotient of the 'hard of thinking'.


I'm assuming it's quite a rural constituency as well stowpirate? A bit like Suffolk Coastal where, frankly, the Tories could put up a pot plant and it'd get elected.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 24, 2014)

BlueSquareThing said:


> I'm assuming it's quite a rural constituency as well stowpirate? A bit like Suffolk Coastal where, frankly, the Tories could put up a pot plant and it'd get elected.



A very rural constituency with loads of vile rich fascist people. They are so controlling even my local gliding club was approached by super rich residents that was concerned we was flying over their back gardens. The off the record club conversation went along the lines. We are going to report them for filling there swimming pools while a hose pipe ban was in place. The people are complete scum and why would anybody waste any time reporting them anyway? There are estates/plantations like them old colonial days!

http://www.foodmanufacture.co.uk/Regulation/Illegal-Norfolk-Suffolk-gangmasters-targeted
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-hours-to-harvest-britains-crops-1510810.html
http://www.gla.gov.uk/PageFiles/1057/Vilnius Recruitment Ltd revocation V3 _3_.pdf

Nick Griffin is rumoured to have also lived at some point in Bury St Edmunds area! My guesss would be vile local scum fascist Tories went drinking with him?


----------



## brogdale (Jul 24, 2014)

Looks like *Roughly* has be summoned to the 'Deputy Head (pastoral)'s' office....



> The Tory MP who received a police caution for assaulting his ex-girlfriend is to face a disciplinary investigation conducted by chief whipMichael Gove.
> 
> David Ruffley, MP for Bury St Edmunds, will be called to a meeting with Gove to discuss his conduct, after a complaint was sent to the Conservative party.



...and shades of comrade Delta here...the party doesn't appear content with the bourgeois justice system...



> Until now the Conservative party has maintained that the matter was "dealt with at the time by police". However, a spokesman said on Thursday that Gove would now launch an investigation into Ruffley's conduct.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 25, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Looks like *Roughly* has be summoned to the 'Deputy Head (pastoral)'s' office....
> 
> 
> 
> ...and shades of comrade Delta here...the party doesn't appear content with the bourgeois justice system...



http://www.theguardian.com/politics...ley-domestic-abuse-disciplinary-investigation

Local EADT Rag has broken Tory ranks and published the story. Cannot find it yet on the Bury Free Press site?

http://www.eadt.co.uk/news/politics...ding_david_ruffley_s_police_caution_1_3698460

Best one mind is DM has the knives out. I reckon he used to read this fascist Tory sleaze rag on the train to Westminster. If he resigns or is pushed he is still going to get public purse funded pay off!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...k-girlfriend-summoned-talks-party-chiefs.html


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 25, 2014)

Astrology FFS. This guy's on the health committee.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-28464009


----------



## Quartz (Jul 25, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Astrology FFS. This guy's on the health committee.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-28464009




  

Wasn't Tredinnick allegedly one of the supposedly saner ones?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 25, 2014)

He's probably perfectly sane and knows what he's doing.

"Yes, we've shut down the health service, but if any of you oiks need fixing the stars will do it for free, so kindly piss off out of my way"


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 25, 2014)

(Or rather 'our partner organisation Capita (in which I must declare an interest as a shareholder and recipient of political donations) can provide a personalised horoscope for you on a seven-day turnaround for a modest fee. How would you like to pay?')


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 25, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Astrology FFS. This guy's on the health committee.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-28464009


belief in the efficacy of voodoo should proclude  one from public office. Astrology, in whatever cultural form, has never been proven.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 25, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Astrology FFS. This guy's on the health committee.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-28464009


 A whole new level of stupidity there


----------



## laptop (Jul 25, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> A whole new level of stupidity there



Just sucking up to the Saxe-Coburg Gothas:



The Quackometer


----------



## agricola (Jul 25, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> Tory David Ruffley, Suffolk MP for Bury St Edmunds might with luck or a push from women's domestic violence groups fall on his sword? BBC Local News this morning was saying he is now under pressure from the church to resign, albeit they are using smoke screen language like he should consider his future!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-28451998
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-28405617



Ruffley is a bit of an odd scandal, tbh.  I wonder who wants his seat?


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 26, 2014)

agricola said:


> Ruffley is a bit of an odd scandal, tbh.  I wonder who wants his seat?



Maybe somebody like Andrew Pelling would fill his boots.



> Andrew Pelling, 48, the MP for Croydon Central, was held after police received a complaint from his 26-year-old wife Lucy.



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1563667/Tory-MP-Andrew-Pelling-arrested-over-assault.html

Anyway lucky for us that Ruffley ex partner was friends with the Very Rev Frances Ward, the Dean of St Edmundsbury Cathedral otherwise this may have never seen the light of day?


----------



## brogdale (Jul 26, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> Maybe somebody like Andrew Pelling would fill his boots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pelling is probably a bit too busy for that now; being as how he's now a Croydon councillor for Waddon ward....for the "left" party of capital.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 26, 2014)

Emblematic of a regime...



> David Cameron’s flagship Big Society Network is being investigated by the Charity Commission over *allegations that it misused government funding and made inappropriate payments to its directors – including a Tory donor.*
> 
> The organisation, which was launched by the Prime Minister in 2010, was *given at least £2.5 million of National Lottery funding and public-sector grants despite having no record of charitable activity.*
> 
> _The Independent_ has learnt that it has now been wound up, *having used much of the money on projects that came nowhere near delivering on their promised objectives.*


----------



## treelover (Jul 26, 2014)

Lots of earnest liberal, Hoxton types, etc, involved in the BSN,


----------



## brogdale (Jul 26, 2014)

treelover said:


> Lots of earnest liberal, Hoxton types, etc, involved in the BSN,


 and...


----------



## killer b (Jul 26, 2014)

it's ok TL, we're all for putting them to the sword too.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 26, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> Maybe somebody like Andrew Pelling would fill his boots.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1563667/Tory-MP-Andrew-Pelling-arrested-over-assault.html



I'd be very careful there. I know too many people who were accused by their wives and later exhonorated.


----------



## killer b (Jul 26, 2014)

'many' people? really?


----------



## brogdale (Jul 26, 2014)

Quartz said:


> I'd be very careful there. I know too many people who were accused by their wives and later exhonorated.


 Pelling's case is well known and documented locally; he was investigated but no charges were brought against him. His then party, (the vermin), decided to withdraw the whip however. What is there to be careful about?


----------



## Quartz (Jul 26, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Pelling's case is well known and documented locally; he was investigated but no charges were brought against him. His then party, (the vermin), decided to withdraw the whip however. What is there to be careful about?



Ah, I hadn't spotted the date - I thought it was new.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 26, 2014)

Quartz said:


> I'd be very careful there. I know too many people who were accused by their wives and later exhonorated.


Make it end.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 26, 2014)

The Telegraph has a panegyric on Esther McVey, with this comment about IDS:



> Helping claimants instead of denigrating them is in keeping with the approach of her boss, Iain Duncan Smith, who has fought for years for a compassionate Conservative tone on welfare.



Umm... really? Does anyone believe that?


----------



## killer b (Jul 26, 2014)

It's the Telegraph house style. And yes, people do believe it. Even some people here seem to think that Smith is inspired by some sort of wrongheaded compassion.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 26, 2014)

Esther McVey who's own business had to be bailed out.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/tory-minister-esther-mcveys-firm-3909162


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 27, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Astrology FFS. This guy's on the health committee.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-28464009




Just seen the above story.




			
				BBC said:
			
		

> The MP recently spoke about his beliefs at the Glastonbury Festival, sharing a platform with Daily Mail astrologer Jonathan Cainer.
> 
> Recalling the experience in the House of Commons, he said he had been invited to take part because of his "radical agenda" on complementary medicine





Cainer's fliers for his talks** were all over the Green Fields area this year. Have no collection of any MP also being mentioned on the fliers/programme as being there though ... 

Has any other Tory MP, former Wells MP David Heathcoat-Amory aside, ever attended Glastonbury ever?

**I'm sure Urban regulars need no reminder that even! some of us Glastonbury veterans, more sensible hippies included   ,  point and laugh at such stuff --  to dig out the ancient saw, when we hear the word 'workshop', we tend to head for the Cider Bus ...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 27, 2014)

Quartz said:


> I'd be very careful there. I know too many people who were accused by their wives and later exhonorated.



no, you don't.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 27, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> no, you don't.



Unfortunately I do.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 27, 2014)

Quartz said:


> The Telegraph has a panegyric on Esther McVey, with this comment about IDS:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm... really? Does anyone believe that?




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_lie


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 28, 2014)

This bit amazed me:_ "Helping claimants instead of denigrating them is in keeping with the approach of her boss, Iain Duncan Smith, who has fought for years for a compassionate Conservative tone on welfare."_

Where do these Telegraph writers come from?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 28, 2014)

PR industry?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 28, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> This bit amazed me:_ "Helping claimants instead of denigrating them is in keeping with the approach of her boss, Iain Duncan Smith, who has fought for years for a compassionate Conservative tone on welfare."_
> 
> Where do these Telegraph writers come from?




Planet Zog, given that some of those self same writers have been all too keen to be IDS's own mouthpiece, recycling all the spin doctored myths of the DWP ....


----------



## Quartz (Jul 28, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> This bit amazed me:_ "Helping claimants instead of denigrating them is in keeping with the approach of her boss, Iain Duncan Smith, who has fought for years for a compassionate Conservative tone on welfare."_



Mentioned just a few posts ago.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 28, 2014)

Quartz said:


> Unfortunately I do.



Are they Tories? If so maybe "name and shame" them?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 28, 2014)

Quartz said:


> Unfortunately I do.



No, you don't.  Fayknights, no returns.


----------



## treelover (Jul 28, 2014)

Quartz said:


> The Telegraph has a panegyric on Esther McVey, with this comment about IDS:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm... really? Does anyone believe that?



How on earth can they can get away with that?, I've noticed decent contributors on the Wright Stuff like Janet Ellis say the same thing.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 28, 2014)

treelover said:


> How on earth can they can get away with that?, I've noticed decent contributors on the Wright Stuff like Janet Ellis say the same thing.



As Bernie Gunther said, it's the Big Lie, isn't it? Of course, we could all be massively deluded and IDS really is a cuddly teddy-bear guy cruelly oppressed by Dave & Gideon. But if he were, surely he would resign on principle? Oh wait, 'principle'? He's a politician...


----------



## Betsy (Jul 28, 2014)

_ 


stowpirate said:



Tory David Ruffley, Suffolk MP for Bury St Edmunds might with luck or a push from women's domestic violence groups fall on his sword? BBC Local News this morning was saying he is now under pressure from the church to resign, albeit they are using smoke screen language like he should consider his future!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-28451998
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-28405617

Click to expand...

Local man defends David Ruffley MP

There is no reason why a man who assaults his girlfriend should not be an MP.

That's according to Bernard Sergeant, a senior member of the Bury St Edmunds Conservative Association, who said he could not see any issue with local MP David Ruffley keeping his job. Ruffley accepted a police caution for common assault last March after admitting attacking his ex-partner.

"It was a private matter, and as in most domestic issues, I suggest it was six of one and half-a-dozen of the other. Nobody really knows what went on." 
Here what he says in full here..

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p023rgg6_


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 28, 2014)

Tory councillor that called cyclists a danger on the roads caught drink driving and banned:

http://road.cc/content/news/125268-anti-cycling-dales-councillor-banned-drink-driving


----------



## Quartz (Jul 28, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Tory councillor that called cyclists a danger on the roads caught drink driving and banned:
> 
> http://road.cc/content/news/125268-anti-cycling-dales-councillor-banned-drink-driving



The comments are delicious.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 28, 2014)

C4 reporting Roughly to 'stand down' at next election.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 28, 2014)

...though, still in defence mode, a representative of his local vermin association made a complete twunt of himself live on Vine's R2 programme....



> Seven million listeners will have heard Jeremy Vine’s_ Radio 2_ phone-in on David Ruffley this lunchtime, many in Bury St Edmunds. The discussion was most notable for the bizarre comments made by Bernard Sergeant, an important local Conservative figure. *Asked if Ruffley should resign, Sergeant laughed and replied: “We do have these odd female organisations that look for equality and I think they’ve got it these days.” Pressed further by Vine on whether “you can have as a candidate a man who beats up his girlfriend”, Sergeant replies: “Well why not?”*



There's one that won't be voting for May, then.

Source = the loathsome staines (don't feel compelled to click link)

Govey's response...



> _“David Ruffley MP has given a huge amount to Parliament both on the Opposition Front Bench and as an outstanding member of the Treasury Select Committee. I am sorry that he will be standing down at the General Election in May 2015, but fully respect his reasons.”_


----------



## brogdale (Jul 28, 2014)

Vermin are really going for the female vote....


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 29, 2014)

Betsy said:


> _
> 
> Local man defends David Ruffley MP
> 
> ...



To me Bernard Sergeants sounds like thug supporting a thug/thief? The interview does highlight how condescending/dismissive Conservatives are of Women's groups?  He also has a strange outlook on politics, as nobody likes MP's etc..  it is just a necessary evil in having to vote for something you believe in. I never liked any candidate in my local elections?


From DM Comic



> He claimed £1,674 for a sofa and £2,175 for a 46in Sony widescreen high-definition television, bought from Harrods. He spent a further £6,765 at the upmarket And So To Bed furnishing store on items including a £3,350 ‘lightly distressed’ solid limewood Cezanne Socle bedstead, a £1,000 traditional bedstead and two bedside cabinets, each costing £799.
> 
> But his claims were challenged by Commons officials who told him they would pay only £750 towards the television set, £1,000 towards the bed and £100 for each bedside cabinet. He also charged £230 for household materials, claiming for rubbergloves, fabric whitener and a 99p cleaning brush.




The good news is that the vile mp has fallen on his sword



> Local activists in his Suffolk constituency had been due to discuss Mr Ruffley's future at a meeting on Thursday and a petition calling on him to stand down had attracted more than than 40,000 signatures.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-28528285


----------



## treelover (Jul 30, 2014)

> *Tories want rich and poor to pay 31% flat tax, claims Ed Balls*
> Oliver Letwin reported as saying discussion of uniform tax rate may 'open up' once public finances improve
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2014/jul/30/tories-rich-poor-pay-31-percent-ed-balls



Kite-flying, but revealing


----------



## magneze (Jul 30, 2014)

~31% of people still support them. This continues to astonish me.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 30, 2014)

The low-paid already pay more than 31% in tax + National Insurance, don't they?


----------



## Quartz (Jul 30, 2014)

magneze said:


> ~31% of people still support them. This continues to astonish me.



Least worst option?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 30, 2014)

Quartz said:


> Least worst option?


Maybe they you know, agree with their policies and the way they pursue them? 

(We can see you maneuvering to justify your coming vote btw)


----------



## magneze (Jul 30, 2014)

Quartz said:


> Least worst option?


Are you one of them?


----------



## Quartz (Jul 30, 2014)

magneze said:


> Are you one of them?



No.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 31, 2014)

Deborah McGurran Political editor, East of England, on that "has been" Ruffley MP, really, did he do a good work?



> Mr Ruffley will no doubt be devastated about leaving politics. He has always enjoyed doing the job and his grasp of what might happen next in the political sphere was often spot on.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-28553382

He loved it so much that he tried to commit suicide over his expenses claims. Anyway I attempted to contact David Ruffley a number of times requesting "one to one" meetings about NHS and he never responded. I suspect he was more interested in his expenses and milking the public purse.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 31, 2014)

What is Cameron wittering on about?



> Speaking to workers at a water company on Wednesday, the prime minister said many people "who don't see themselves as fundamentally wealthy" were paying the rate, which applies when people earn more than £41,865 a year. Stressing that he could not make any promises, Cameron said he understood the problem with the rate applying when people "are not earning a lot of money".



Since when was £40K not a lot of money? Most people would be very pleased to be earning £40K. If he wants to help those on £40K+ he can start by increasing basic allowances. They'll help the poor even more than the high earners.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm kinda assuming the cunt is a tory, but truth be told I couldn't bother finding anywhere else to put *this heart-warming tale*...



> A City high-flyer who is thought to be Britain’s biggest fare dodger after avoiding paying £43,000 in train tickets on his daily commute has finally been unmasked.
> 
> Investment executive Jonathan Burrows, 44, had hoped to keep his name out of the public eye and avoid prosecution by quickly reimbursing Southeastern trains the full amount in unpaid tickets, accrued over five years, within three days of being caught.



Remember the story about him?  Well...



> The news also came to the attention of City watchdog the Financial Conduct Authority, with which Mr Burrows was registered.
> The FCA started its own investigation over concerns that his actions showed a lack of probity that could make him unsuitable for City work. But last week, Mr Burrows warned his bosses, who knew nothing of his fare-dodging, that they might be receiving a call from the regulator. He was suspended from his job as a managing director, and he then resigned after refusing to go into any more detail about the fare-dodging. His resignation meant that the FCA investigation was brought to an end, but it means he is unlikely to be able to work in finance again.



Suppose he can spend more time with his millions now?


----------



## panpete (Aug 2, 2014)

Dunno if this is already mentioned, but David Cameron leaving his budget briefcase unattended on a train, and forgetting his kids when leaving the pub.
I know we all make mistakes but he his our country's leader.


----------



## treelover (Aug 3, 2014)

Slightly OT , but Cameron appearing in Eastborne with a cheque for 2 million for the pier(which some say is insured) is Eastborne a marginal or a UKIP target?


----------



## Quartz (Aug 3, 2014)

Can I be cynical and ask if the cheque is from the insurance company (great PR coup for them) or an advance against the insurance and to be repaid from the insurance?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2014)

well it sure as shit isn't two mil out of his own back burner


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2014)

treelover said:


> Slightly OT , but Cameron appearing in Eastborne with a cheque for 2 million for the pier(which some say is insured) is Eastborne a marginal or a UKIP target?



Eastbourne is the latter, AFAIK.  The Graun's been chuntering about the amount of money the government's ostentatiously throwing at seaside towns such as Eastbourne, many of which are either UKIP targets or Lib Dem/Tory marginals.  Certainly, it's noticeable that such places swallowed up a lot of the funding for projects in coastal areas announced last week.  They did chuck a bit Hull's way, though, which is perhaps surprising since they don't have a cat in hell's chance here!


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 4, 2014)

magneze said:


> ~31% of people still support them. This continues to astonish me.



National Socialism in 1930's Germany had similar support?


----------



## brogdale (Aug 5, 2014)

Maude fucks up. They can't even get their advanced cuntery sorted...stupid fuckers.


----------



## treelover (Aug 8, 2014)

> *
> David Cameron and George Osborne cash in on secret tax deal for Downing Street homes
> 
> The multi-millionaire Tories are quids in after a dramatic change to the way their grace-and-favour homes are valued for tax purposes*
> ...



It's just another world, isn't it?


----------



## Quartz (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm surprised they aren't being paid to live there.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 26, 2014)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/william-hague-claims-expenses-organising-4092609

Vote for the NHS reforms, then claim expenses to organise constituency meetings in support of local campaigns against those reforms.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 13, 2014)

Cameron seems to have woken up to the tories unpopularity with ethnin minority voters and the damage this will do to their election prospects and has decided to do something about it:


----------



## tony heath (Oct 13, 2014)

Martin de Vine, founder and Squire of the Foxs Morris dancers, said: "It's not racist and offence is never taken. People from other cultural backgrounds don't see it as that at all. We have had an Arab person dancing with us in the past - it's not seen as racist."

cunt


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 13, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Cameron seems to have woken up to the tories unpopularity with ethnin minority voters and the damage this will do to their election prospects and has decided to do something about it:


You have got to be kidding.

Let's get the BBC to show some re-runs of the black and white minstrel show, see how well that goes.


----------



## PoorButNotAChav (Oct 13, 2014)

The main story of the front page of The Times today is headlined "NHS reforms our worst mistake, Tories admit", there are four pages of reports on the story inside and it's the first of a five-part series.

I know The Times is owned by Rupert Murdoch but they do some good investigative journalism (Jimmy Carr's tax avoidance, Rotherham and now this).  It might be worth buying the paper or signing up to get through the paywall or paying a visit to a library.


----------



## treelover (Oct 13, 2014)

Nadine Dorries, a former nurse(then private nursing business owner) was on T.Vv earlier describing Andrew Lansley as "brilliant" and that he should be head of the civil service.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 13, 2014)

treelover said:


> Nadine Dorries, a former nurse(then private nursing business owner) was on T.Vv earlier describing Andrew Lansley as "brilliant" and that he should be head of the civil service.


tbf he probably does appear 'brilliant' to Nads


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2014)

Has Freud resigned yet? If not, why not.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 15, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Has Freud resigned yet? If not, why not.



The fucker needs smacking in the face with a shovel. It's not like he hasn't got form for this fucking cuntery!


----------



## killer b (Oct 15, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-29628557

Cameron's response to Miliband is interesting:



> In response, the prime minister said he "did not need lectures from anybody about looking after disabled people" and urged the Labour leader not "to cast aspersions".


 
Using his dead kid to deflect questions about his party's misdeeds & competence. Someone linked to this on FB the other day - he has an ugly record for doing this.

http://sturdyblog.wordpress.com/2012/03/12/we-need-to-talk-about-ivan/


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2014)

killer b said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-29628557
> 
> Cameron's response to Miliband is interesting:
> 
> ...


 Yes, and the default arrogance of the vermin.."...*I don't need lectures*.." and "...*I don't want to hear any more on this*..."

Arseholes.


----------



## Zabo (Oct 15, 2014)

Great to see the ultra right wing lunatics haven't wasted time.

"Commenting on Ed Miliband's attack on Lord Freud's comments about the disabled, Research Director of the Adam Smith Institute, Sam Bowman, said: 

"Lord Freud has been shamefully mistreated by Ed Miliband. His point was that the market value of some people’s wages is below the minimum wage. This is often true of the severely disabled and can have appalling consequences for their self-esteem and quality of life. Fixing this problem was the justification for Remploy, a government-funded firm that gave jobs to disabled people who could not find work elsewhere.

"To point out that someone’s market value is less than minimum wage has nothing to do with their moral value as human beings. Freud’s point was that we should help people in this situation by allowing them to find jobs paying below the minimum wage and topping up their pay directly to make up the difference.

"Even if you don’t agree with this method, it is motivated by compassion for the disabled and an understanding of the unpleasant side-effects of our minimum wage laws. Freud’s only crime was to speak bluntly: it is disgraceful to use his words against him in the way Miliband has."

http://www.politicshome.com/uk/arti...libands_attack_on_lord_freud_is_shameful.html


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 15, 2014)

Zabo said:


> Great to see the ultra right wing lunatics haven't wasted time.
> 
> "Commenting on Ed Miliband's attack on Lord Freud's comments about the disabled, Research Director of the Adam Smith Institute, Sam Bowman, said:
> 
> ...


There is nothing about this that doesn't make me sick to my core. Including the cunt that also joined in defending Freud by saying he had a 'mentally damaged' constituent who also should be paid fuck all - if only those vile lefties would let him be paid a fucking pittance. Good for Milibland for at least having a pop and getting under Cameron's skin (as was reported).


----------



## Jollity Farm (Oct 19, 2014)

The whole point of a "minimum wage" is that we don't pay under it, because it is, by definition, the minimum. Also, if they're not being paid enough to live on, it'll have to be topped up by benefits, which I thought was bad?


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 19, 2014)

Zabo said:


> Great to see the ultra right wing lunatics haven't wasted time.
> 
> "Commenting on Ed Miliband's attack on Lord Freud's comments about the disabled, Research Director of the Adam Smith Institute, _*Sam Bowman, said:*_
> 
> ...



Not really making it better, are they?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 19, 2014)

It's obscene. Utterly obscene.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 19, 2014)

Jollity Farm said:


> The whole point of a "minimum wage" is that we don't pay under it, because it is, by definition, the minimum. Also, if they're not being paid enough to live on, it'll have to be topped up by benefits, which I thought was bad?


It still will be.

They will still be viewed as a burden, as scroungers precisely because they will have to get their money topped up - which won't preclude them being able or having to claim other benefits as well. If you are working less hours you might also need tax credits as well as the hourly top up (which you can be sure will be cut down the line if IDS and his crew get back in).

The Tories must be stopped. There is no greater priority now (and yes I'm sure there are a a few labour scum who think the same about the disaled).

It's utterly ridiculous that emplouyers are allowed to moan about 'difficult' employees on whom they are taking a 'risk' while expecting other employers (through the tax system) to subsidise their staff. 

This idea also sits alongside the Tories love of workfare which isn't far removed at all.

And who decides the worth of an employee? Where is that decision made? Noone's 'productivity' is equal to everyone else's. If someone works to the best of their abaility - and you have hired them in the first place - then pay them the same as everyone else. Either they can or they can't do the job. Again, as with workfare, it's this grey area they wish to exploit.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 24, 2014)

http://www.thetelegraphandargus.co....according_to_Shipley_MP_Philip_Davies/?ref=mr
Fucking ignorant fool,got a face made for punching......


----------



## brogdale (Oct 24, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.thetelegraphandargus.co....according_to_Shipley_MP_Philip_Davies/?ref=mr
> Fucking ignorant fool,got a face made for punching......



What a tool.

However...reading that reminded me of an old Head of Science (ex) colleague of mine who once told me he was off to teach a "P&C" lesson. Naively I was lured in, and enquired when he had started teaching combined Physics and Chemistry lessons...he said "...worse than that, I've got to take some Bio, and its pricks and cunts today."


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 24, 2014)

Davies is a professional asshole.  Doesn't have a massive majority, but may survive because he's a big enough prick that UKIP won't bother standing against him.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 24, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Davies is a professional asshole.  Doesn't have a massive majority, but may survive because he's a big enough prick that UKIP won't bother standing against him.


His old man was elected mayor of Doncaster for the English Democrat party in 2009,fucking apple did'nt fall very far from that tree,also shacked up with fellow Tory loon Fester MacVey.......


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 24, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> His old man was elected mayor of Doncaster for the English Democrat party in 2009,fucking apple doesn't fall very far from the tree,also shacked up with fellow Tory loon Fester MacVey.......


ugh, what a thought


----------



## brogdale (Jan 2, 2015)

Great little nugget of tory (twitter) incompetence here from Croydon Centrale's very own Gavlar Barfwell and his new year message to the world...and a very amusing reply from Ashcroft.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 10, 2015)

Talk about using that canine whistle...they must be concerned about merely holding the core vote intact.



> The Conservatives provoked a major row with the trade unions oversweeping plans to ban them from taking strike action without the support of at least 40 per cent of their members.
> 
> In an article for The Telegraph, Patrick McLoughlin, announced the proposed crackdown on industrial action, which will be included in the Tory election manifesto, in order to stop union bosses holding Britain “to ransom”.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 10, 2015)

Apart from describing the Green's policies as 'ultra left", this article by David Herdson shows just how dumb Cameron has been wrt the TV debates....boxed himself into a 'no win' corner...



> So unless the Greens are invited, that leaves Cameron with a dilemma. Will they be? Almost certainly not. OfCom’s judgement is sound: despite the Greens’ recent uptick in the polls, their behaviour and performance this parliament has not been that of a major party. Of the 19 GB Westminster by-elections, they’ve not contested seven and lost their deposit in the other twelve. They may be a factor in a handful of seats but then so will the SNP and others, who would undoubtedly challenge an invite to Natalie Bennett and not to them. Furthermore, less is more when it comes to debates: the TV companies won’t want crowded stages and stifled discussion.
> 
> If that scenario does come to pass – and there’s every chance it will – then *Cameron will have to decide between performing a U-turn and participating after all, which will look weak and indecisive, and standing by his decision, which will allow Miliband, Farage and Clegg to paint their own portrait of him and the Conservatives without a right of reply. Oops.*


----------



## brogdale (Jan 26, 2015)

A (loathsome) Staines link...apologies...but this is very amusing, and Staines' team do seem all over this...



Spoiler: Guido link



http://order-order.com/2015/01/26/tories-gag-bashir-im-not-allowed-to-give-a-statement/








lol


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 26, 2015)

The statement released when he joined was so blatantly written by some party PR goon, containing all the chosen phrases the party wanted the public to hear, that it's no surprise his own words are held back lest they contradict anything said (not that he comes across as someone with convictions).  It's so transparent it's practically insulting, and I can't see it harming UKIP in the slightest.

Had he joined Labour the situation would be no different, I don't think any of the major parties really get this, do they?  Hence the rise of marginal parties that at least speak like human beings some of the time.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 2, 2015)

teqniq said:


>


He's singing his favourite tune by Ivor Biggun & the Red-nosed Burglars:
"I'm a wanker, I'm a wanker,and it does me good like it bloody well should!
I'm a wanker, I'm a wanker, and I'm always pulling my pud"


----------



## teqniq (Mar 2, 2015)

Yes he may well be but can you see the capo on the neck and then where he's got his fingers?


----------



## Nylock (Mar 3, 2015)

hahahahahhaha! fucking brilliant!


----------



## youngian (Mar 3, 2015)

https://euobserver.com/social/123066 


> *Two million British people emigrated to EU, figures show *


A bit of insight into the Tories' considered view of immigration


> But Mark Field, a Conservative MP, told the newspaper: “These [figures] are not like for like: Lots of Brits abroad are successful people living in second homes in Spain or France. Most Brits living abroad are not aggressive beggars or sleeping rough on the streets.”


----------



## laptop (Mar 3, 2015)

teqniq said:


> Yes he may well be but can you see the capo on the neck and then where he's got his fingers?



Three frets short of a chord


----------



## treelover (Mar 3, 2015)

> Tory minister criticises 'inhuman inflexibility' in benefit sanctions
> 
> Business minister Nick Boles says system needs to be looked at after election, despite colleagues’ defence of sanctions
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/politics...ister-inhuman-inflexibility-benefit-sanctions




Well I never, the order out of chaos proponent Tory MP Nick Boles criticises(sort of) benefit sanctions,

election coming?

Oh, and I wonder if has got wind of the UN Human Rights Report on UK Welfare due after the election.


----------



## BlackArab (Mar 4, 2015)

Shit, whining fuck of an article but worth reading to fully appreciate the tenth comment below it by a Mark Taylor. Would love to buy that man a pint!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thin...football-fans-the-scum-its-great-to-hate.html


----------



## brogdale (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Roadkill (Mar 26, 2015)

Government loses vote over new election system for speaker

From the Graun live feed:



> It is, in many ways, a point of very particular and arcane Commons procedure. But make no mistake, the government will be smarting over this. Someone – most fingers point to Michael Gove in the whips’ office - had hoped their clever ruse to help unseat John Bercow would send Tory MPs off to fight the election on a high. Instead the government is left looking both “grubby “ - the most commonly-used adjective of the debate – and inept. Many MPs agreed the Speaker should be elected by secret ballot. But they did not like this change being pushed through on no notice as a clear assault on Bercow.



Heheheheheh.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 26, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Government loses vote over new election system for speaker
> 
> From the Graun live feed:
> 
> ...


Fairly small beer and all that, but this incident has certainly shown up the vermin as the shabby shower of cunts that they are. I note the role played in this by my own MP, the lickspittle quisling LD cunt Brake. Can't wait for him to come knocking on the doors in our road.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 26, 2015)

Gove...dead man walking...



> *16.30 PM backs Michael Gove*
> 
> Downing Street said *Mr Cameron has full confidence in Mr Gove*.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2015)

Commented on this thread - about another nasty party policy; aimed at the vulnerable (again) and social workers ............ 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...rral-to-social-services.333466/#post-13799830


----------



## superfly101 (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## elbows (Mar 26, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Government loses vote over new election system for speaker
> 
> From the Graun live feed:
> 
> ...



It comes with some bonus features too 



> At a parliamentary party meeting, Tory MPs were reminded it was William Hague’s birthday and that he deserved the present of not being defeated.


----------



## agricola (Mar 26, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Gove...dead man walking...



Almost certainly, especially given that this plot was almost certainly his (rather than Cameron's) idea.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 27, 2015)

Whats the tory axe with bercow then...inform an ignorant as to why pls...


----------



## elbows (Mar 27, 2015)

Another bonus feature. This look after the result was in.


----------



## elbows (Mar 27, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Whats the tory axe with bercow then...inform an ignorant as to why pls...



Numerous, ranging from the petty, the personal life crossing party tribal lines, to legit adjustments in the balance of parliamentary debating power.

But I will focus on some youtubable moments for now, because they are more fun. Don't get me wrong, it winds me up that decisions that affect lives are made in this climate of juvenile debate, but since the phenomenon exists I will at least try to extract some entertainment value from it.


----------



## elbows (Mar 27, 2015)

My last comment was unfair to juveniles.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 27, 2015)

urgh, the mother of parliaments in all her glory


----------



## brogdale (Mar 27, 2015)

elbows said:


> Numerous, ranging from the petty, the personal life crossing party tribal lines, to legit adjustments in the balance of parliamentary debating power.
> 
> But I will focus on some youtubable moments for now, because they are more fun. Don't get me wrong, it winds me up that decisions that affect lives are made in this climate of juvenile debate, but since the phenomenon exists I will at least try to extract some entertainment value from it.



Yep.

No different to the rest of the psychopaths that he works with, and yet I tend to warm to anyone capable of getting up the noses of those 'in authority'. He's what they call _chippy._


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 27, 2015)

You do know why there is two strips in the carpet between the gov't and opp front benches, don't you ?
"Myth" has it that they are two sword lengths apart - so obv this behaviour pattern has a long history !

Traditionally the speaker is supposed to be above party politics, whichever side of the house they start from, and (IIRC) it has been known for them to be re-elected without a contest.


----------



## treelover (Mar 27, 2015)

elbows said:


> Another bonus feature. This look after the result was in.





Its De Niro in Taxi Driver!


----------



## killer b (Apr 2, 2015)

Jack of Kent's latest blog is hair-raising. The quote from the judgment in particular is astonishing - tin-pot dictatorship territory.

_54. Mr Weisselberg’s principal submission in response on this issue in oral argument was as concise as it was striking. The Directions were issued by the Secretary of State. He has the power to amend or revoke them; therefore he has the power to ignore or contradict them. They are not directions to him but by him, and he cannot be bound by them._


----------



## killer b (Apr 2, 2015)

sorry, link here: http://jackofkent.com/2015/04/grayl...-the-high-court-to-disregard-the-rule-of-law/


----------



## brogdale (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 2, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-32128877



> Mrs O'Sullivan wrote in her email to Mr Jackson that she had married in October.
> 
> "As my wife and I enjoying our rights to an equal marriage, something that you did not support we will not, in no uncertain terms, be voting for you," she said.
> 
> ...


Bad case of lastworditis.


----------



## yield (Apr 7, 2015)

'Grossly incompetent' Libor scandal banker hands £50,000 to Tory party 
Independent Sunday 05 April 2015


> The Conservatives have accepted a £50,000 election campaign donation from a senior city banker accused of being “grossly incompetent” by the party’s own chairman of the Parliamentary Commission on Banking Standards.


Shameless


----------



## teqniq (Apr 7, 2015)

For fuck's sake


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> Traditionally the speaker is supposed to be above party politics, whichever side of the house they start from, and (IIRC) it has been known for them to be re-elected without a contest.



It's traditional for other parties not to stand against the speaker in elections. Which always seemed like a massive fuck you to the people in that constituency.


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 13, 2015)

Dog owners take note. According to ITV 





> Mrs Chitty, who came out of hospital today, now faces a wait of up to 12 months to find out how much she will be able to sue _[sic]_ her fingers, but she has vowed to be back out campaigning within weeks.


----------



## killer b (Apr 13, 2015)

Dogs savaging your fingers is one of the accepted risks of political campaigning surely? One of the guys in the local labour group lost one of his when I was a kid, and i remember a few close shaves myself...


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 14, 2015)

*Those with mental health conditions should wear wristbands, says Tory candidate for Cambridge*

http://cambridge.tab.co.uk/2015/04/...ear-wristbands-says-tory-candidate-cambridge/


----------



## bemused (Apr 14, 2015)

eatmorecheese said:


> *Those with mental health conditions should wear wristbands, says Tory candidate for Cambridge*
> 
> http://cambridge.tab.co.uk/2015/04/...ear-wristbands-says-tory-candidate-cambridge/



I think they should force politicians on the campaign trail to start wearing rosettes again, made them far easier to spot and allow members of the public to take the appropriate action.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 14, 2015)

bemused said:


> I think they should force politicians on the campaign trail to start wearing rosettes again, made them far easier to spot and allow members of the public to take the appropriate action.



Or a party coloured disk pinned to the heart area?


----------



## bemused (Apr 14, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Or a party coloured disk pinned to the heart area?



Bullseye


----------



## SE25 (Apr 15, 2015)

eatmorecheese said:


> *Those with mental health conditions should wear wristbands, says Tory candidate for Cambridge*
> 
> http://cambridge.tab.co.uk/2015/04/...ear-wristbands-says-tory-candidate-cambridge/



What the fuck is wrong with these melts?


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 15, 2015)

To be fair to the vermin in question, I don't think she was proposing something like the Nazi's black triangle/pink triangle/yellow star but more a medic-alert type system to help emergency services deal with people appropriately. Still a fucking stupid idea though, not thought through and causing great offence.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 15, 2015)

bemused said:


> I think they should force politicians on the campaign trail to start wearing rosettes again, made them far easier to spot and allow members of the public to take the appropriate action.



Only fair if they want people with mental health issues to wear what could become a signifier of the same significance as a yellow star or a black triangle.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 15, 2015)

jakethesnake said:


> To be fair to the vermin in question, I don't think she was proposing something like the Nazi's black triangle/pink triangle/yellow star but more a medic-alert type system to help emergency services deal with people appropriately. Still a fucking stupid idea though, not thought through and causing great offence.



The intention, good or not, doesn't remove the problem that such a visible marker ("look, he's wearing a spacker-band!") could be used by those who might enjoy bullying or victimising people with mental health issues.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 15, 2015)

jakethesnake said:


> To be fair to the vermin in question, I don't think she was proposing something like the Nazi's black triangle/pink triangle/yellow star but more a medic-alert type system to help *emergency services* deal with people appropriately. Still a fucking stupid idea though, not thought through and causing great offence.





> *Chamali explained those working in industries such as the legal profession could identify individuals based on wristband colour* and this would place them a better position to help.


----------



## SE25 (Apr 15, 2015)

brogdale said:


>



Great, that's all mentally unwell people need, fucking lawyers judging them


----------



## brogdale (Apr 15, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Gove...dead man walking...


----------



## weepiper (Apr 22, 2015)

David Cameron's doing a live Q&A with a bunch of teenagers in NI on Radio 1. It's not going well.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 22, 2015)

Those teens have been well briefed !!

Good for them.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 22, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> Those teens have been well briefed !!
> 
> Good for them.



The teens have been well briefed, whereas Cameron has probably soiled his.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 22, 2015)

err...that wasn't the vermin twunt making an absolute arse of himself...it was...







the barclay brothers' bugle, obv


----------



## brogdale (Apr 27, 2015)

"*the jew"
*

*
*


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 27, 2015)

weepiper said:


> David Cameron's doing a live Q&A with a bunch of teenagers in NI on Radio 1. It's not going well.




_Straight outta the park. _

Someone buy that "teen" (less of this awful Americanism) a drink. That demographic are all mad for Buckfast, aren't they?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> _Straight outta the park. _
> 
> Someone buy that "teen" (less of this awful Americanism) a drink. That demographic are all mad for Buckfast, aren't they?


not really the teen fight fuel of choice outside of scotish land and ireland. All about the #Frosty Jacks here


----------



## gosub (Apr 28, 2015)

Hustings tonight all low calibre candidates with a Tory shoe in.   But it was nice to see him bowled middle stump: The health question turned out to be 'What are you going to to raise morale and halt the number of GPs quiting.....'  Starting his answer with 'we will open GPs surgeries 7days a week 8am to 8pm, not clever.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 28, 2015)

gosub said:
			
		

> GPs surgeries 7days a week 8am to 8pm, not clever.



Can we make banks do.the same, those fuckers are never open when you need em. Same with post offices


----------



## gosub (Apr 29, 2015)

PI 





Artaxerxes said:


> Can we make banks do.the same, those fuckers are never open when you need em. Same with post offices


Oh that was another good bit, Green and Ukip mentioned the Tory used to work for Lloyds, no more than that, just that he worked for Lloyds ,.  That according to the Tory was a personal attack 

Ex state school, Asian former head of the council of the next town down - our Tory shoe in, pretty much guaranteed a junior ministership, at some stage on a quota system, won't get much higher.

Came away remembering Leith last year. Somewhere in the last year,  I think I died, and I'm only just starting to notice


----------



## gosub (Apr 29, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Can we make banks do.the same, those fuckers are never open when you need em. Same with post offices


Have you not been forced into running the gauntlet of Russian hackers  by bring made to do online banking? 

(lloyds account holder they wouldn't let go when they shut every Scottish branch)


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't get this "new law to force tax freezes for the next 5 years" at all. Are they that desperate and incompetent?

Reminds me of this answer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fqKRkY30g6U#t=318

Oh how she must be turning in her grave at such spinelessness


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 29, 2015)

They can say what they want, then swiftly abandon it in 'coalition negotiations' like they did last time.  Desperate stuff, not worth taking remotely seriously.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 29, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> They can say what they want, then swiftly abandon it in 'coalition negotiations' like they did last time.  Desperate stuff, not worth taking remotely seriously.


Agreed, but in another sense it does bring to the fore the 'other side of the equation'.

e2a: Guardian have dug up this gideon quote from 2009...


> No other chancellor in the long history of the office has felt the need to pass a law in order to convince people that he has the political will to implement his own Budget. As one commentator observed this week, there are only two conclusions. Either the chancellor has lost confidence in himself to stick to his resolution, and is, so to speak, asking the police to help him, or he fears that everyone else has lost confidence in his ability to keep his word, but hopes that they might believe in the statute book if not in him. Neither is much of a recommendation for the chancellor of the day.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 29, 2015)

That letter in the torygraph, supposedly from 5000 SME / entrepreneurs !


----------



## Nylock (Apr 29, 2015)

The call to increase A&E waiting times is particularly idiotic; even for this shower of cunts.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 29, 2015)

Danny Alexander has panicked in the election run-up and 'leaked' details of proposed welfare cuts the Tories would like to make, based on proposals from 2012:

http://www.theguardian.com/politics...-welfare-cuts-child-benefits?CMP=share_btn_tw

Plenty of cunty stuff such as removing child benefit from 16-19yr olds for example.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 29, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Danny Alexander has panicked in the election run-up and 'leaked' details of proposed welfare cuts the Tories would like to make, based on proposals from 2012:
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/politics...-welfare-cuts-child-benefits?CMP=share_btn_tw
> 
> Plenty of cunty stuff such as removing child benefit from 16-19yr olds for example.


Most revealing part of this report is this...


> Alexander reveals that *in June 2012, members of the Quad – the inner group of the four most senior cabinet members – were sent a paper by the work and pensions secretary Iain Duncan Smith entitled “Welfare Reform Quad Summer Reading Pack” setting out plans for £8bn of welfare reforms.*



2012 Danny? And you did what then? You said what then?


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 2, 2015)

Boris buddies cock up a bit

http://t.co/gJr6ARX109


----------



## Dogsauce (May 2, 2015)

https://vine.co/v/e7Dz2w6VlJU


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 2, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> https://vine.co/v/e7Dz2w6VlJU



Its almost hypnotic, mesmerising, I can see this being in some sort of modern art gallery.


----------



## superfly101 (May 2, 2015)




----------



## not-bono-ever (May 2, 2015)

has this come up yet ?

http://voxpoliticalonline.com/2015/...ares-miliband-to-stroke-victim-mirror-online/


----------



## William of Walworth (May 2, 2015)

*W8* tweeting that says it all ...


----------



## teqniq (May 2, 2015)

superfly101 said:


>


I feel ill


----------



## Dogsauce (May 3, 2015)

We need one of those big outdoor projectors so it can be played on the side of buildings. That'd fuck people right up.


----------



## Combustible (May 3, 2015)

I thought it was meant to be a lizard but seems more cobra like.


----------



## killer b (May 3, 2015)

superfly101 said:


>


This is my favourite thing about the campaign so far. Beautiful.


----------



## brogdale (May 5, 2015)

Lordy...



e2a : 





> ...Whittaker chairs the all-party parliamentary committee for looked after children and care leavers.


----------



## treelover (May 5, 2015)

Nasty scum.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Dogsauce (May 6, 2015)

Could be a deliberate error to get widespread attention as a viral thing.

They both look like de-spectacled Harry Enfield tory boys, the sort that will be first into the log chipper come the revolution.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 10, 2015)

Your new MP for Reading East there.


----------



## Roadkill (May 12, 2015)

Desmond Swayne turns up to work at DFID to find he doesn't work there any more.  Hopefully there's one disgruntled backbencher who'll start making trouble sooner rather than later.


----------



## laptop (May 13, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Desmond Swayne turns up to work at DFID to find he doesn't work there any more.  Hopefully there's one disgruntled backbencher who'll start making trouble sooner rather than later.



Couldn't happen to a nicer...





eh? what what?


----------



## Roadkill (May 22, 2015)

Theresa May's censorship plans causing Cabinet squabbling already.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 10, 2015)

Surprised this thread's not been bumped to cover Cameron's clarification of his clarification of collective responsibility over the EU referendum.  Or, as the right-wing papers had it, 'chaos,' crisis' or 'U-turn' (pick a political cliche to suit, basically).


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 10, 2015)

For a change I'm quite liking the front page of yesterday's _Mail_ as well:


----------



## hash tag (Jun 10, 2015)

Nadine Dorries, what wont she do to get the popular vote to get elected. Next, she'll be popping up in I'm a celeb, in turn time!
http://www.theguardian.com/politics...g-false-claims-about-opponent-during-election

Adam Afriyie; scrape by on £67,000 per year? that wont even pay for my window cleaning
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...nster-mansion-on-market-for-16.75million.html


----------



## ska invita (Jun 10, 2015)

lord have mercy - am watching PMQs - havent seen it in years - first since the election is it? - cant think of anything eloquent or clever to say other than seeing the smug and baying tories lined up on those benches is one of the most sickening sights its possible to have .... genuinely stomach turning

one pmqs observation is that its only when an irish or scottish mp asks a question that it stops feeling like the public school debating society farce it really is

oof...grim reality check...seeing them all in one room...in charge...


----------



## killer b (Jun 10, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Nadine Dorries, what wont she do to get the popular vote to get elected. Next, she'll be popping up in I'm a celeb, in turn time!
> http://www.theguardian.com/politics...g-false-claims-about-opponent-during-election


it sounds more like she's paranoid and delusional tbh


----------



## teqniq (Jun 10, 2015)

It does, but nothing new there, really. Be nice if she came completely unstuck over this though.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 10, 2015)

I thought she would come unstuck of that television escapade but hey ho


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 10, 2015)

laptop said:


> Couldn't happen to a nicer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Not really stupidity this but vermin deciding that any improvement of the North and Midlands railways can fuck off, after all it's probably not going to cost them anything.



> Then on Thursday, he suddenly started getting calls about an announcement from the transport secretary, Patrick McLoughlin, of a “pause” on key electrification projects on the important TransPennine route between Manchester and Leeds, as well as the Midland mainline from London to Sheffield. The north was losing out to the south, once again, with McLoughlin declaring the electrification of the Great Western line from London to Bristol “a top priority”.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 25, 2015)

Maybe not their stupidity just them thinking we're stupid

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...ays-before-embarrassing-figures-released.html


> David Cameron has started work on changing the definition child poverty as new figures are set to show the first increase in the number of poor children in poor households in a decade.
> 
> The Prime Minister chaired discussions about a new definition at a meeting of his Cabinet on Tuesday.
> 
> ...






> *The Tories’ manifesto commits the Government 'to eliminate child poverty and introduce better measures to drive real change in children’s lives, by recognising the root causes of poverty: entrenched worklessness, family breakdown, problem debt, and drug and alcohol dependency' *


......

and slowly eroding away at tax breaks for working parents through Universal Credshit I bet his speech went down well in Runcorn



Petition here...
*https://secure.38degrees.org.uk/child-tax-credit*


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 1, 2015)

Stoopid Tories.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Libertad (Jul 1, 2015)

What a bunch of twats.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> Maybe not their stupidity just them thinking we're stupid


they have always equated our lack of power to challenge them as evidence of our inferiority then go absolutely radiorental when a cohesive labour movement does so. Vermin, lower than.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 22, 2015)

It has to be a sorry state of affairs when one of your core support publications comes out with stuff like this

The Conservative Party has just introduced thought policing to the UK


----------



## Quartz (Jul 22, 2015)

teqniq said:


> It has to be a sorry state of affairs when one of your core support publications comes out with stuff like this
> 
> The Conservative Party has just introduced thought policing to the UK



The Telegraph is right. We must be able to speak freely.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 18, 2015)

Lovely, lets just make shit up, noone'll care. How the fuck this was able to get the green light I've no idea.

http://www.theguardian.com/society/...rom-benefits-claimants-for-leaflet?CMP=twt_gu


----------



## NoXion (Aug 18, 2015)

teqniq said:


> It has to be a sorry state of affairs when one of your core support publications comes out with stuff like this
> 
> The Conservative Party has just introduced thought policing to the UK



Brendan O'Neill: A stopped clock.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 18, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Lovely, lets just make shit up, noone'll care. How the fuck this was able to get the green light I've no idea.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/society/...rom-benefits-claimants-for-leaflet?CMP=twt_gu


----------



## brogdale (Aug 18, 2015)

There are already loads of these..


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 20, 2015)

David Cameron apparently fucked the mouth of dead pig whilst it was on the lap of one of his 'private dining club' mates - as part of some weird initiation ceremony:






The hashtags on Twitter are quite good (#CamPig; #Hameron; #Porkgate)


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 20, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> David Cameron apparently fucked the mouth of dead pig whilst it was on the lap of one of his 'private dining club' mates - as part of some weird initiation ceremony:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



for shame, sir. don't bury it. it deserves its own thread.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 20, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> David Cameron apparently fucked the mouth of dead pig whilst it was on the lap of one of his 'private dining club' mates - as part of some weird initiation ceremony:
> 
> The hashtags on Twitter are quite good (#CamPig; #Hameron; #Porkgate)





imposs1904 said:


> for shame, sir. don't bury it. it deserves its own thread.



Let it grow forever more

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/cameron-captions-time.338450/


----------



## superfly101 (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 30, 2015)

_"NUScabs"_
Conservative Party to launch own trade union movement - BBC News


> *Conservative Party to launch own trade union movement*
> 
> The Conservative Party is to launch its own trade union movement in an attempt to win over members unhappy with "militant" leaders.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 30, 2015)

brogdale said:


> _"NUScabs"_
> Conservative Party to launch own trade union movement - BBC News
> ​



Who the fuck is gonna sign up to this? There's no shortage of bellends who don't seem to believe that they should have any rights in the workplace, at least in the sort of places I work in. But even they will understand that they don't need to pay £20 a month to have someone negotiate that position on their behalf.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 30, 2015)

brogdale said:


> _"NUScabs"_
> Conservative Party to launch own trade union movement - BBC News
> ​



It'll probably do as well as the BNPs' union did.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 30, 2015)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Who the fuck is gonna sign up to this? There's no shortage of bellends who don't seem to believe that they should have any rights in the workplace, at least in the sort of places I work in. But even they will understand that they don't need to pay £20 a month to have someone negotiate that position on their behalf.




I've almost, and I emphasise *almost*, a _slight_ bit more quasi-respect for those who'd consider joining a Tory 'union', than for those who outright refuse to join any Union


----------



## brogdale (Sep 30, 2015)

Conservative
Union of
Nationalist...

oh, you do the rest!


----------



## gawkrodger (Oct 1, 2015)

brogdale said:


> _"NUScabs"_
> Conservative Party to launch own trade union movement - BBC News
> ​



Top level trolling there. ten out of ten


----------



## gimesumtruf (Oct 1, 2015)

They are doing their best to drive our doctors abroad at the moment, I dare say to make room for private cover.
I think they have discovered they don't have to destroy like Thatcher, they can cause chaos and move their privateers into the disorder.


----------



## Zabo (Oct 1, 2015)

brogdale said:


> _"NUScabs"_
> Conservative Party to launch own trade union movement - BBC News
> ​



Credit where credit is due for their twisted sense of humour. They introduce this while at the same time bringing in yet more anti-Union legislation.

lmao


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 1, 2015)

brogdale said:


> _"NUScabs"_
> Conservative Party to launch own trade union movement - BBC News
> ​



Isn't this the Freemasons?


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 1, 2015)

More renewables investment abandoned thanks to hug-a-husky Cameron's government.  Stupid bastard Tories.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 1, 2015)

gimesumtruf said:


> They are doing their best to drive our doctors abroad at the moment, I dare say to make room for private cover.
> I think they have discovered they don't have to destroy like Thatcher, they can cause chaos and move their privateers into the disorder.



The main problem with that is that it then costs the privateers big dollar to stabilise the chaos and disorder, and privateers don't like putting their hands in their pockets.
Nah, the govt would let things fail utterly before moving their buddies in to dine on the corpse.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 24, 2015)

Not a phrase I'd usually use, but you couldn't make it up.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 17, 2015)

*



			Police funding reforms were halted after Home Office mixed up two files
		
Click to expand...

*


> Exclusive: Error affected grants worth millions and meant forces could have received wildly different amounts than told
> 
> The Government dramatically halted its controversial police funding reforms after Home Office analysts made the “basic mistake” of mixing up two data files with similar names, the department’s most senior civil servant has admitted.
> ...
> ...



It's in hand so all is well, though 



> Errors of analysis and judgement were made by individuals at all levels. This will be addressed in their performance appraisals and through the department’s formal performance development and improvement procedures.”



The 'basic mistake' that led to controversial police funding reforms being scrapped


----------



## existentialist (Dec 18, 2015)

two sheds said:


> It's in hand so all is well, though
> 
> 
> 
> The 'basic mistake' that led to controversial police funding reforms being scrapped


 I smell bollocks. This is a U-turn.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 18, 2015)

two sheds said:


> It's in hand so all is well, though
> 
> 
> 
> The 'basic mistake' that led to controversial police funding reforms being scrapped



"Honest, mister. We did the wrong sums, and *aren't* shitting ourselves that the police will turn on us!"


----------



## brogdale (Jan 3, 2016)

> The education secretary, Nicky Morgan, said: “Maths is a non-negotiable of a good education. Since 2010, we’ve seen record numbers of 11-year-olds start secondary school with a good grasp of the three Rs. But some continue to struggle.
> 
> “That is why, as part of our commitment to extend opportunity and deliver educational excellence everywhere we are introducing a new check to ensure that all pupils know their times tables by age 11.


----------



## laptop (Jan 3, 2016)

brogdale said:


>




Bottle of finest Scotch waiting for the first MP to ask her in Education Questions: "Quick! Seven eights are...?"


----------



## killer b (Jan 3, 2016)

couldn't they ask her something worthwhile instead?


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 3, 2016)

wot, like - when are you going ? that's worthwhile, but only if the answer is asap ...


----------



## laptop (Jan 3, 2016)

killer b said:


> couldn't they ask her something worthwhile instead?



So long as the result is funnier...


----------



## killer b (Jan 3, 2016)

someone's already done that joke, and it was pretty shit first time round. There's plenty of real things they could nail her on, like the laughable lie that “the number and quality of teachers in our classrooms is at an all-time high”, for example.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes but she can just lie about teacher numbers, it's more difficult to lie convincingly about the answer to 7 x 8.


----------



## laptop (Jan 3, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Yes but she can just lie about teacher numbers, it's more difficult to lie convincingly about the answer to 7 x 8.



My point precisely


----------



## two sheds (Jan 3, 2016)

laptop said:


> My point precisely



Indeed, it would need somebody like Osborne to lie convincingly about that.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 4, 2016)

Could have gone in Floods thread....but, here will suffice...


> Tory Ministers arrived for a meeting with locals in flood-battered Cumbria 20 minutes late on the wrong side of a bridge that collapsed a month ago, it has been claimed. Transport Secretary Patrick McLoughlin and environment minister and local MP Rory Stewart were branded "half-wits" and "plonkers" by fuming residents of Pooley Bridge, as they stood looking with confusion at the gap where the bridge used to be. Advisers stood by apparently making frantic phone calls, in scenes reminiscent of hit comedy The Thick of It.


Tory ministers arrive at wrong side of collapsed bridge to meet flooded locals


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 4, 2016)

Stopid pollyticians !
but quite typical.
unfortunately, the amount of money they are talking about will only scratch the surface of the repairs problem.
I just hope that the Pooley Bridge is rebuilt "as was" and not replaced by a concrete monstrosity !


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 6, 2016)

One of us, one of us.

Poor David Cameron is worried his children won't get on the property ladder


No your not Dave, fuck off.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 6, 2016)

his families personal fortune (banked offshore) should cover it I think. Does he really expect anyone to swallow that line?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 5, 2016)

Stupid, venal cunt.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 5, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Stupid, venal cunt.



I expect no better.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 5, 2016)

This is a story from the other end of the spectrum than universal credit problems.  But it is still an interesting example of just how _clueless_ those in charge of the budgets are.

The new annual pension allowance rules are unworkable.  And I don't say that as hyperbole, I mean it is literally impossible for them to be implemented.

The annual allowance for contributions is currently £40k per year.  There is a legal duty on the pension provider to provide written warning to the member if they are going to breach this threshold.

As of next year, the annual allowance becomes quite staggeringly complicated.  So complicated that even those working in the industry are struggling with it.

The key points are (feel free to skip this bit if you don't want the detail):



Spoiler: Tedious pension rules




It will taper down from £40k to £10k once the member's total earnings (which includes all pension contributions and also any private income, such as from rent) goes above £150k, with this taper being a reduction of £1k for every £2k of earnings.
If your "qualifying" earnings appear to be below £110k, however, this is not worked out in the first place.  Technically, it may be that you should have your allowance reduced but this won't happen because your qualifying earnings are too low.
You can carry forward unused allowances from the past three years, but only once you have used up this year's allowance and then you start using up allowances from the oldest year forwards
What counts as a "year" for these purposes depends on a whole bunch of factors, such as the type of pension scheme you are in and precisely when you started work.  If you changed jobs in the mean time, you may have different types of "year" to take into account.
There are other rules too.



You get the idea -- ridiculously complicated.  But here's the crux -- it is still a legal duty for the pension provider to inform the member of a breach of allowance.  And yet they will not have the information necessary for them to know this!  To have that information, you have to know all about what any member recently joining a company earned in his or her previous job(s) and what the member contributed to those pension schemes in those jobs.  Why would the current pension provider have that information?

To anybody involved, it is simply obvious that this is unworkable.  And what's more, the industry told the government that this was the case as soon as it was announced in the budget.  The government ignored this until December 2015, at which point it turned back to the industry and said, "help, we have just noticed this is unworkable, please can you help us think of how to fix it?"  And the industry said, "Lol".


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 6, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Stupid, venal cunt.



Beat me to it - I was just about to post about that scum. And stupid with it.


----------



## gosub (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 7, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Yes but she can just lie about teacher numbers, it's more difficult to lie convincingly about the answer to 7 x 8.



The last Labour government's cavalier attitude to Britain's finances meant that back in those dark days 7 x 8 was  worth 56. But under our tough austerity measures, the Conservatives have managed to bring it down to a much more manageable 55.9999875.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 7, 2016)

This just popped up on twitter. It's the intro to a paywalled Financial Times article I think



That is a wonderful, wonderful sentence.

Edit: from here How a statue of Satan reduced Lord Jeffrey Archer’s tax bill - FT.com 

That headline is pretty good too.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 8, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> This just popped up on twitter. It's the intro to a paywalled Financial Times article I think
> 
> View attachment 83152
> 
> ...



I bet he originally had the statue in his bedroom.


----------



## maomao (Feb 8, 2016)

goldenecitrone said:


> The last Labour government's cavalier attitude to Britain's finances meant that back in those dark days 7 x 8 was  worth 56. But under our tough austerity measures, the Conservatives have managed to bring it down to a much more manageable 55.9999875.


That's just the official 'massaged' figure. When PFI payments and other factors are taken into account 8 7's are now up to 422.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 9, 2016)

The Tories are quietly ending a free school meals fund worth £32 million


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 9, 2016)

Yet more cuts to services for the most vulnerable in society - despite promises to the contrary -  whilst the rich companies and individuals get richer by avoiding paying their fair share of taxes.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 9, 2016)

Further proof that satire is dead


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2016)

Bit of light relief...Self enjoys making one of my local vermin MPs look bad...


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 14, 2016)

Bit of an own-goal ?

Doctors angry as 'cancelled' Jeremy Hunt event goes ahead - BBC News

I think so ! - certainly stupid ...


----------



## existentialist (Feb 14, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> Bit of an own-goal ?
> 
> Doctors angry as 'cancelled' Jeremy Hunt event goes ahead - BBC News
> 
> I think so ! - certainly stupid ...


This just makes them look petty and foolish. Spread it far and wide. Not that there won't be plenty more examples as time goes on...


----------



## Lurdan (Feb 18, 2016)

Tory Commentariatista Tim Montgomerie finally 'can't take it any more' and uses his Times column to announce his resignation from the party.

Enough. I'm quitting the Conservative party - Times (paywalled but...)


Spoiler: Text of his column



This charade over the EU is the final straw and it follows abject failure on immigration, deficit reduction and inequality

I became a Conservative because of Margaret Thatcher. It wasn’t just the colour of her politics, but the strength. When she said she would end union militancy, she ended it. When she sought a rebate from the EU, she got one. When she successfully undertook to retake the Falklands, she ended the Britain-is-in-decline narrative of the postwar period.

She might not have always brought harmony where there was discord or hope in every place where there was despair, as she promised on her first day in Downing Street, but, unlike most politicians, she didn’t regard winning elections as a tenth of what mattered. It was what you did with power that counted.

Could David Cameron be much more different? He promised to bring down immigration but despite Theresa May’s hollow rhetoric, it’s rising. And that _defining mission _to eliminate the deficit? The Treasury is still borrowing £75 billion a year — a burden on the next generation that would once have shocked and shamed us, and still should. The national debt is up by more than 50 per cent, but this hasn’t seen our armed forces rebuilt. They’ve been cut to the bone.

What about fundamental change in Britain’s relationship with Brussels that the PM pledged, promised and vowed to deliver? The 69 per cent who think he got a bad deal are right. The newspapers that called the deal a “joke”, “conjuring trick” and “delusion” weren’t exaggerating. But it took the Fourth Estate rather than Tory MPs to point out the emperor’s naked state. With a few honourable exceptions Conservative parliamentarians were silent when Mr Cameron, pretending to have changed anything that matters, stood at the same dispatch box at which Mrs Thatcher vowed to fight European integration.

If Britain remains chained to Brussels after this charade we’ll be in a weaker position than before. We’ll be the country that made Eurosceptic noises for decades but capitulated when it mattered. The EU’s bureaucracy, courts and politicos will see us as all-bark, no-bite moaning minnies.

For the moment Mr Cameron can get away with all of this. Labour moderates are no nearer getting rid of their extremist leader than when he was elected. It will probably take a generation before northern England and Scotland trust the Lib Dems again. And Ukip, although resilient at double figures in most opinion polls, is too Trump-ian to mount a credible challenge for power.

Faced with a weak, divided opposition in the 1980s Mrs Thatcher moved the country forward. She seized the opportunity to deliver tough reforms that a more effective opposition might have stopped. Today, David Cameron and George Osborne are doing little that Blairites or Cleggites could object to. I recently asked Peter Mandelson what separated his politics from that of Mr Osborne. He joked that the top rate of income tax was too high. At least I think he was joking.

A radical transformation of the Conservative party is under way. The Tories who defected to Ukip before the last election were replaced by the kind of people who voted Liberal Democrat at the previous four elections. The next political blood transfusion into the Tory body may well come from exiles from Corbyn’s Labour party and they will compensate for any haemorrhage of Eurosceptic voters because of the referendum fight.

I admit this grand repositioning might work electorally for a period, but it doesn’t mean that people like me should continue to give time, love and money to the Conservative cause. So, after 28 years of membership, I’m resigning. I’m not joining another party but don’t want to give another penny to the Cameron project.

The PM will no doubt treat with disdain my resignation like the departure of tens of thousands of once-loyal grassroots members who have already walked away. But one day an opposition party will get its act together or a wholly new party will emerge. At that point there’ll be a realisation that the Tories’ 40-odd per cent in current opinion polls was a mile wide but an inch deep; reflecting disappointment at alternatives rather than allegiance.

And at some point Britain will notice that the Conservatives didn’t fix the roof when the sun was shining. That we will head into the next economic downturn with the public finances still in precarious shape, with vital airport runways unbuilt and banks too-big-to-fail as big as ever. And if Mr Cameron gets his way we’ll still be powerless to control immigration from an economically turbulent, declining EU, of which we will be an impotent member.

For me the greatest disappointment will be that we failed to build the socially just Conservatism that an extended period in power provided the space for. Michael Gove’s school reforms, Iain Duncan Smith’s universal credit and Osborne’s living wage are considerable achievements but the overall direction of housing, tax, pensions, immigration and family policy has been to intensify inequality between the propertied and the unpropertied, between the old and young, and between those without children and those with.

And nothing registers more strongly on the social injustice front than recommending staying in the EU. It remains the greatest source of social misery on the continent — requiring intense austerity in countries such as Greece and causing terrible youth unemployment across southern Europe from which millions will suffer lifelong scars. I’m just glad that Mrs Thatcher cannot see what her party has become.



His replacement at Conservative Home patronises him. 'Real' journalist Roy Greenslade mocks him as a jumped up blogger. Truly it's a hard, hard life being so principled.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 18, 2016)

Lurdan said:


> Tory Commentariatista Tim Montgomerie finally 'can't take it any more' and uses his Times column to announce his resignation from the party.
> .



Imagine thinking that the current tory party wasn't cunty enough.  Just imagine being in that person's head.  Terrifying.


----------



## maomao (Feb 18, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> Imagine thinking that the current tory party wasn't cunty enough.  Just imagine being in that person's head.  Terrifying.


Cameron's as much of a traditional conservative as Blair was a socialist. They've both led pretty much identical neo-liberal governments. The Tories have made a better job of persuading their grass roots that they represent them, after all 'being a cunt' was always one of their core values. But they're both traitors to their traditions.


----------



## gosub (Feb 18, 2016)

Lurdan said:


> Tory Commentariatista Tim Montgomerie finally 'can't take it any more' and uses his Times column to announce his resignation from the party.
> 
> 
> His replacement at Conservative Home patronises him. 'Real' journalist Roy Greenslade mocks him as a jumped up blogger. Truly it's a hard, hard life being so principled.



Roy Greenslade comes across a bit catty,   Montgomerie has got the Times gig for the US elections


----------



## gosub (Feb 18, 2016)

maomao said:


> Cameron's as much of a traditional conservative as Blair was a socialist. They've both led pretty much identical neo-liberal governments. The Tories have made a better job of persuading their grass roots that they represent them, after all 'being a cunt' was always one of their core values. But they're both traitors to their traditions.



Used to be an agents and Chairman thank you dinner after they won an election, Cameron got rid of it. Has turned out to be a bit of a tell.
Town I'm in, about as tory as it gets, 9,000 residents; local tory party membership 20.  That articles: "Tories’ 40-odd per cent in current opinion polls was a mile wide but an inch deep;"" rings true.


----------



## Nylock (Feb 19, 2016)

Just when you thought IDS could not be any more of a cunt, I give you the premium-rate Universal Credit helpline:

'Up to £18 for a typical UC claim call'

...maybe he's hoping everyone will run out of outrage at his shit.... who knows... I hope if he ever gets punished for this shit, that the punishment is suitably orwellian....


----------



## brogdale (Feb 19, 2016)

Pro-EU Tory activists hail Cameron's deal... before it's done - BBC News


> *Pro-EU Tory activists hail Cameron's deal... before it's done*


​


----------



## brogdale (Feb 26, 2016)

Sometimes I'm just lost in awe at their genius...


> *George Osborne warns of further cuts as 'storm clouds' gather*
> Chancellor says he will address gloomy economic outlook in budget and ‘this country can only afford what it can afford’


----------



## gosub (Feb 26, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Pro-EU Tory activists hail Cameron's deal... before it's done - BBC News
> 
> ​


That would be Nick Herbert who got his seat after running Business for Sterling, and who was offering soundbites last week that he was convinced by the deal (then unagreed) and for those wanting out wouldn't be happy with any deal.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 26, 2016)

Beat me to it again brogdale - just about to post that. Osborne still leading the way for the ruthlessly incompetent.


----------



## gosub (Feb 26, 2016)

UK environment ministers at odds over Brexit impact on farming

The 18bn is the gross we put in, we get back about 7bn of which 3.5bn is CAP relatated, and he's offing 2bn and calling it a bonanza for farmers


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 26, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> Beat me to it again brogdale - just about to post that. Osborne still leading the way for the ruthlessly incompetent.



Check this twisted shit out! 

George Osborne is paying therapists to 'coerce' mentally ill people back to work | The Canary


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 26, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Check this twisted shit out!
> 
> George Osborne is paying therapists to 'coerce' mentally ill people back to work | The Canary



Christ! You can't even get CBT for love and money on the NHS in some areas when you want it, and here's Osborne trying to enlist therapists onto the job seeking/benefits front-line through the use of some sort of psychological warfare?


----------



## existentialist (Feb 27, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> Christ! You can't even get CBT for love and money on the NHS in some areas when you want it, and here's Osborne trying to enlist therapists onto the job seeking/benefits front-line through the use of some sort of psychological warfare?


I notice from the ad - which looks bloody well paid for a NHS scale 7 post - that they say that a requirement for the job is membership of BABCP or similar. 

Given that all the professional bodies, including BABCP, are on record as saying that this kind of work is unethical, they're going to have to keep firing therapists as their professional certification is withdrawn and hiring new ones.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## NoXion (Feb 27, 2016)

Fucking hell, why?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 27, 2016)

Pass the fuckin' shotgun.


----------



## magneze (Feb 27, 2016)

I thought it was a joke. How is that real??


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 27, 2016)

For fucks sake guys, get in the spirit - we need to clean up this Great Nation for our Divine Leader.

Honestly, you can't even pick up litter these days without the Commies getting on your back.


----------



## gosub (Feb 29, 2016)

Secret plan to axe 90 per cent of Tory associations which would smooth George Osborne's coronation as leader


----------



## agricola (Feb 29, 2016)

gosub said:


> Secret plan to axe 90 per cent of Tory associations which would smooth George Osborne's coronation as leader



Although those organizations are usually composed of (or at least led by) the most objectionable people to be found on local golf courses, that is a very troubling development.


----------



## Nylock (Mar 1, 2016)

with any luck the fuckers will tear themselves apart*...






*figuratively or literally: i'm good with either (or both)


----------



## gosub (Mar 1, 2016)

Nylock said:


> with any luck the fuckers will tear themselves apart*...
> 
> *figuratively or literally: i'm good with either (or both)



Cameron/Osbourne have far more in common with the Blairites than the golf clubbing root and branch....


----------



## Nylock (Mar 1, 2016)

gosub said:


> Cameron/Osbourne have far more in common with the Blairites than the golf clubbing root and branch....


What is your point here? ...and why should I care if they do have anything in common with Blairites? I hate those fuckers too...


----------



## laptop (Mar 1, 2016)

gosub said:


> Secret plan to axe 90 per cent of Tory associations which would smooth George Osborne's coronation as leader






			
				Telegraph said:
			
		

> The relationship between the Conservative Party hierarchy and the grassroots has been strained since 2013, when a close ally of the Prime Minister described Tory activists as *“mad, swivel-eyed loons"* who were forcing MPs to take hardline positions on Europe.



Name names, Torygraph...

...was it Feldman or (as the Fail suggested) Cameron himself?

Ta for the reminder, anyway.


----------



## gosub (Mar 1, 2016)

Nylock said:


> What is your point here? ...and why should I care if they do have anything in common with Blairites? I hate those fuckers too...


new centrist party perhaps?


----------



## Nylock (Mar 1, 2016)

ah... righto...


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 2, 2016)

Scheme to embed 'job coaches' in doctors surgeries to be tried in Islington:

Activists angry at scheme to embed job coaches in GP surgeries



			
				Gruniad said:
			
		

> Disabled people and benefit claimants are to protest in London against a scheme to embed job coaches with family doctors, which they say will contaminate healthcare with the punitive culture of the government’s work programme.
> 
> Critics warn that the scheme jeopardises doctor-patient confidentiality, risks alienating patients from their doctors and perverts the primary role and ethical mission of the healthcare system, which is to help people to recover from illnesses.
> 
> ...



'Funded in part by the local clinical commissioning group (CCG), but with the bulk of the money coming from the DWP, Islington’s Working Better scheme is as yet the only one of its kind in the country.'

Well that's a good use of CCG and DWP funds when other treatments are getting harder to get


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 2, 2016)

> The rationale for the scheme is that *there is a large body of evidence linking employment with good health.* While it is currently voluntary, critics fear that it is part of a strategy by work and pensions secretary Iain Duncan Smith to bring jobcentres, and their culture of welfare sanctions, into the heart of the NHS.



Yes, but that is probably because you're more likely to have a job if you're healthy. It does not mean that if you get a job while you're sick you will magically become healthy 

I'm not at all surprised that the government comes out with shit like this, but I'm extremely disappointed to see doctors going along with it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2016)

more attempts to pathologise poverty. Cunts


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 2, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yes, but that is probably because you're more likely to have a job if you're healthy. It does not mean that if you get a job while you're sick you will magically become healthy
> 
> I'm not at all surprised that the government comes out with shit like this, but I'm extremely disappointed to see doctors going along with it.


_Arbeit Macht frei_, Rodders. _Arbeit Macht frei_!!!


----------



## Libertad (Mar 2, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> _Arbeit Macht frei_, Rodders. _Arbeit Macht frei_!!!



Mange tout mon frere, mange tout.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 3, 2016)

Arseholes the lot of em



> Adblocking companies acting as a “modern-day protection racket” have been slammed by culture secretary John Whittingdale, who offered government support to those such as newspaper websites hit by the technology.


----------



## magneze (Mar 3, 2016)

Ill informed rubbish. It's quite a feat to display zero knowledge of anything he talks about at all there.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 3, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> Arseholes the lot of em





> “Quite simply – if people don’t pay in some way for content, then that content will eventually no longer exist,” he said. “And that’s as true for the latest piece of journalism as it is for the new album from Muse.”



Oh bless him, he went out and learned the name of a band and everything.

A shame he picked probably the best contemporary example of a band with more money than sense.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 3, 2016)

> “My natural political instinct is that self-regulation and co-operation is the key to resolving these challenges, and I know the digital sector prides itself on doing just that.* But government stands ready to help in any way we can.*”




communisim 


I like how he's tried to link it up with torrenting piracy. 'ten years ago' he states as if since then a crack team has shutdown all the pirate options and the music industry was saved.


----------



## gosub (Mar 3, 2016)

Is he going to get rid of planning officers at councils to?  Stopping hardworking companies from putting up billboards everywhere - I even have to pay for that out of my council tax,definitely a racket


----------



## NoXion (Mar 3, 2016)

I've noticed an increase in websites that detect adblockers and then put up an obnoxious message to the visitor and prevent them from accessing the content without whitelisting the site. If that happens with a website I visit, I either immediately close the page or use a web-based proxy to view the page without ads or having to turn my adblocker off. I'll whitelist a site if *I* think a site deserves it, you money-grubbing twats.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 3, 2016)

Just an adblock heads up, everyone should install "uBlock Origin". Better than adblock plus these days.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 3, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> Just an adblock heads up, everyone should install "uBlock Origin". Better than adblock plus these days.



Is there an add-on for Firefox that you know of?


----------



## crossthebreeze (Mar 3, 2016)

Thing is I installed an adblocker because adverts on certain websites started freezing my browser (much more annoying than the obnoxious messages I get now) - and on some occasions I realised that certain ads on certain sites were using a preposterous amount of data.  If they had the competence to make sure ads actually worked then I wouldn't be as bothered.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 3, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Is there an add-on for Firefox that you know of?



uBlock Origin.

I also use Ghostery, and https everywhere.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 3, 2016)

Privacy badger is another good one, especially as adblock plus has indeed been engaging in whitelisting sites for some renumeration.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 4, 2016)

crossthebreeze said:


> Thing is I installed an adblocker because adverts on certain websites started freezing my browser (much more annoying than the obnoxious messages I get now) - and on some occasions I realised that certain ads on certain sites were using a preposterous amount of data.  If they had the competence to make sure ads actually worked then I wouldn't be as bothered.



The Johnston Press local paper sites are among the worst, they seem to crash everything, it's a tough job finding the content amongst the crap.  Recently there's been a few ads where it's been 'answer this survey/question to read the rest of this article'.  I can't install blockers at work so half the time I'll just close the page rather than read whatever regurgitated press release they're pretending is news.

I'm kind of nostalgic for that period where simple google text ads were the norm, and the web wasn't such a visual aberation.  The Internet for Twats seems to have taken over.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 6, 2016)

> _A vote to leave is not 'a leap in the dark' it is a leap from a ship heading, like the Titanic, towards a huge iceberg_


Priti Patel

Because that went so well...​


----------



## gosub (Mar 6, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Priti Patel
> 
> Because that went so well...​


significantly more people who got off the ship lived, than those who sat on board enjoying the band


----------



## brogdale (Mar 6, 2016)

gosub said:


> significantly more people who got off the ship lived, than those who sat on board enjoying the band


That leapt?


----------



## gosub (Mar 6, 2016)

brogdale said:


> That leapt?



under ten, including a drunk chief baker.  How many of those that stayed secure comfort of the second class lounge survived?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 6, 2016)

gosub said:


> under ten, including a drunk chief baker.  How many of those that stayed secure comfort of the second class lounge survived?


You think it's a useful analogy?


----------



## gosub (Mar 6, 2016)

brogdale said:


> You think it's a useful analogy?



she used leap coz they used leap..., why she didn't get in the lifeboat, Birkenhead drill and all that, is down to her


----------



## brogdale (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 18, 2016)

Resignation letter, apparently



So, over the PIP cuts that look like they aren't going ahead anyway?


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 18, 2016)

ETA So it's a bastard calling a bastard a bastard!


----------



## brogdale (Mar 18, 2016)

Schmetterling said:


> ETA So it's a bastard calling a bastard a bastard!


It's part of the referendum 'battle'.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 19, 2016)

Nadine Dorris is outraged that she took a bribe and has no principles - and blames it on IDS. 

Priceless.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 19, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Priceless.


Apparently not.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## teqniq (Mar 20, 2016)

hahaha damage limitation


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

teqniq said:


> hahaha damage limitation


Or, looked at through their single metric of deficit reduction, damage.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 20, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Or, looked at through their single metric of deficit reduction, damage.


Well ok perhaps.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 21, 2016)

Corbynists now referring to Osborne's "_*Ultra-shambles" *_budget.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 21, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Corbynists now referring to Osborne's "_*Ultra-shambles" *_budget.



Meta-shambles!


----------



## brogdale (Mar 21, 2016)

Can you imagine the Malcolm Tuckeresque scenes playing out in the treasury as gideon bottles out of responding to McDonell's UQ and they try to make up some more shite for tomorrow!


----------



## gosub (Mar 21, 2016)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 84911




Natalie Rowe might say different.  Allegedly.


----------



## agricola (Mar 22, 2016)

This probably deserves its own thread, but is also a good fit with all the other examples of cretinry to be found here. 

Last month:



> Last month the high court ruled that one of the world’s richest men – Sheikh Hamad bin Jassim bin Jaber al-Thani, the former prime minister of Qatar – could not be sued in London over claims that agents acting on his behalf falsely imprisoned and tortured a British citizen, because he is protected by diplomatic immunity.
> 
> In that case, Hammond’s deputy, James Duddridge, said that “it is ultimately for the court to decide whether a foreign diplomat in the UK enjoys immunity in any particular case”.



This month:



> Philip Hammond, the foreign secretary, has taken the highly unusual step of criticising a high court judge’s decision to strip diplomatic immunity from a Saudi billionaire facing divorce proceedings from his estranged wife.
> 
> Last month Christina Estrada, a former Pirelli calendar model, won the right to fight for a share of Sheikh Walid Juffali’s £4bn fortune. The couple split up following 13 years of marriage.
> 
> At the high court, Justice Anthony Hayden dismissed as “spurious” the Saudi businessman’s claim to have been shielded from litigation because of his role as permanent representative to the International Maritime Organisation (IMO) for the tiny Caribbean island of St Lucia.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 24, 2016)

superfly101 said:


> David Cameron stung by jellyfish: PM hurt after ignoring advice of locals while on holiday
> 
> Jellyfish stings David Cameron: PM hurt after ignoring advice of


Let's hope the jellyfish are back and stingier than ever!

Should any wealthy Urbz want to holiday with the hamhead family, here's where to book...


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 24, 2016)

If he gets stung again shall we all volunteer to piss on him?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> If he gets stung again shall we all volunteer to piss on him?


not even if he was on fire


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 25, 2016)

agricola said:


> This probably deserves its own thread, but is also a good fit with all the other examples of cretinry to be found here.
> 
> Last month:
> 
> ...



Nothing if not consistent in his grovelling to power, is our Philip.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 25, 2016)

agricola said:


> This probably deserves its own thread, but is also a good fit with all the other examples of cretinry to be found here.
> 
> Last month:
> 
> ...


Craig Murray believes that Hammond is guilty in this of the criminal offence of malfeasance in public office but unfortunately he also believes, as do I that absolutely nothing will be done about it.


----------



## Quote (Apr 2, 2016)

Culture Secretary John Whittingdale caught in prostitution scandal

Getting caught with a prossie seems rather foolhardy.


----------



## teqniq (May 10, 2016)

David Cameron caught on camera calling Nigeria and Afghanistan the 'two most corrupt countries in the world'

look in a mirror Dave


----------



## Nylock (May 10, 2016)

Irony has finally disappeared up it's own arse and died a tragic death. The man who was a greater force for social injustice than any other UK politician calls the EU 'A force for social injustice'.


----------



## AnandLeo (May 11, 2016)

“Ruthlessly Incompetent”

I am starkly aware of this scam.


----------



## brogdale (May 11, 2016)




----------



## brogdale (May 16, 2016)

They're not even any good at their own cuntery...



> A crackdown by the Department for Work and Pensions against its own employees’ trade unions has been declared unlawful by the High Court.
> 
> The DWP had scrapped the “check-off” system for collecting union subscriptions – which previously allowed employees to pay their dues through their salaries without extra bureaucracy.
> 
> But the scrapping, described by PCS union general secretary Mark Serwotka as “vindictive”, was ruled unlawful at the High Court on Friday.



and...



> Ending check-off has however cost trade unions significant amounts of money in direct debit fees – opening up the possibility that the PCS could be awarded damages for loss of income.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 23, 2016)

At last, some good comes of the vermin's racist campaign to get Goldsmith elected.



> The defence secretary, Michael Fallon, has agreed to pay damages to an imam after repeating false claims that he was a supporter of Islamic State.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2016)

this entire referendum campaign has been handled in such a cack-handed way by both leave and stay tories.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 23, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> this entire referendum campaign has been handled in such a cack-handed way by both leave and stay tories.


Yep, we're all owed damages.


----------



## extra dry (Dec 9, 2016)

Full list of landlord Tory MPs who voted against making properties 'fit for human habitation'  list of mp landlords who voted against a law making landlords ensure houses etc are safe or fit to live in.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 10, 2016)

Scum.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 10, 2016)

extra dry said:


> Full list of landlord Tory MPs who voted against making properties 'fit for human habitation'  list of mp landlords who voted against a law making landlords ensure houses etc are safe or fit to live in.


 
Vermin in vermin shock. The article is from January 13, 2016 though they're still vermin.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 19, 2016)

Government considering software to block drivers mobile signals.


Government planning to block mobile phone signals while people are in cars




> Smartphone manufacturers have also been urged to create a 'drive safe' mode - similar to the 'flight mode' option, which will block calls, texts and emails and avoid drivers being distracted



1) If only there was a mode on the phone that could block calls, texts, emails and signals, if only such a mode already existed, oh what a futuristic and safe world we would live in

2) Even if such a strange mode existed how do you enforce turning it on?


These people are pissing public money up the wall with this shit


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 19, 2016)

They're not great with technology.

The eternal opposition


----------



## extra dry (Dec 21, 2016)

No 10 accuses striking workers of 'contempt for ordinary people'


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 22, 2016)

extra dry said:


> No 10 accuses striking workers of 'contempt for ordinary people'



Ah, the psychological phenomenon known as "projection".


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Dec 25, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> Government considering software to block drivers mobile signals.
> 
> 
> Government planning to block mobile phone signals while people are in cars
> ...



With me the safe mode is called the "OFF" switich when driving, When I get to my destination I can switich the phone back on and then I can deal with the missed calls, texts etc


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 25, 2016)

SikhWarrioR said:


> With me the safe mode is called the "OFF" switich when driving, When I get to my destination I can switich the phone back on and then I can deal with the missed calls, texts etc




You should patent that shit.


----------



## classicdish (Dec 26, 2016)

SikhWarrioR said:


> With me the safe mode is called the "OFF" switich when driving, When I get to my destination I can switich the phone back on and then I can deal with the missed calls, texts etc


However some people use their smart phones for in-car satnav and music tho'.


----------



## mikey mikey (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## brogdale (Dec 27, 2016)

mikey mikey said:


>



For neoliberals that's far from lunacy; it makes complete sense.


----------



## extra dry (Dec 28, 2016)

Revealed: Cliff Morris gives £2.2m to Peel, which wants to build 3,000 houses in Westhoughton 

Councils grubby backroom deals.


----------



## extra dry (Dec 29, 2016)

The Devon MP who made £660k from a part-time job

Fridging hell.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 29, 2016)

extra dry said:


> The Devon MP who made £660k from a part-time job
> 
> Fridging hell.



He got a good price on that fridge.


----------



## Old Spark (Jan 16, 2017)

Well under Thatcher ,Major,Blair etc we seem to have pissed a very large oil and gas windfall up the wall.Meanwhile Norway has a sovereign wealth fund of $885 billion.No wonder the Jocks are ready for the offski.

Norway’s $885bn-nil advantage in Britain’s sea of social troubles


----------



## brogdale (Feb 17, 2017)

A little piece (that I may/may not have had a hand in) about a seriously fucked-up, local (to me) tory shit.
His recent notable highlights including calling for the rail unions to be proscribed under the terrorism act....

Penny’s cheap jibes may not be welcomed in Carshalton


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 11, 2017)

Roly Poly Tory Eric Pickles rekt and owned and destroyed


----------



## mikey mikey (May 12, 2017)

Poor children being 'fed diluted milk', report finds - BBC News


----------



## Who PhD (May 12, 2017)

mikey mikey said:


> Poor children being 'fed diluted milk', report finds - BBC News


Better not vote though! It might change something! :O


----------



## mikey mikey (May 12, 2017)

_Yeah, plus I'm not a moderate pretending to be a skeptic, even if a couple of years ago I was beggin folks to vote ABC._


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2017)

you genuinely can't get your head around opposing labour from the left can you?


----------



## Who PhD (May 12, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> you genuinely can't get your head around opposing labour from the left can you?


but that's not what's happening. Opposing labour just means tory return


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2017)

forget 'whats happening right now' what I'm talking about is mikey doesn't seem to get where the criticism comes from, hence banging on about moderates. I mean if he wanted to say 'far left fools' or whatever his choice of insult then it'd be accurate- not an opinion id agree with but he'd have identified where the crit comes from. Instead he seems to rail against a hotbed of progrees members and blairites that don't exist here


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 27, 2017)

Tory slates 'Jeremy Corbyn quote' - then awkwardly realises who actually said it


----------



## binka (May 28, 2017)

Wasn't sure where to put this but decided on this topic because it's cuts related.

Someone on my facebook just shared a post from their local Home Start group advertising a fundraising quiz and supper night - location? The town's Conservative Association.


----------



## Ming (May 30, 2017)

Tory candidate for Jo Cox's seat makes joke about audience being multi-faith and from different communities and that in relation to that it was great that no one had been shot. Charmers Tories aren't they.
Tory candidate for Jo Cox seat apologises for gun joke at hustings


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 30, 2017)

Jesus fucking wept . That's a cunt right there.


----------



## Who PhD (May 30, 2017)

Ming said:


> Tory candidate for Jo Cox's seat makes joke about audience being multi-faith and from different communities and that in relation to that it was great that no one had been shot. Charmers Tories aren't they.
> Tory candidate for Jo Cox seat apologises for gun joke at hustings


They just can't help themselves


----------



## 2hats (Jun 21, 2017)

Boris crashing and burning at the feet of Mair live right now on R4.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 21, 2017)

Has he done anything apart from crash and burn recently?  His star is sinking as fast as May's.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 21, 2017)

2hats said:


> Boris crashing and burning at the feet of Mair live right now on R4.


He was live on beeb news ten mins ago and getting abuse by people on the 'rage day' March. Couldn't catch what they were shouting. But interviewer apologised to viewers so must have been tasty


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 21, 2017)

What's the likelihood of Philip Hammond becoming PM before xmas?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 21, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> What's the likelihood of Philip Hammond becoming PM before xmas?




After last couple of years literally anything can happen so I'd not rule it out.


Smart money is on Davis though.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 21, 2017)

Leadsom has been touring the studios today.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 21, 2017)

brogdale said:


> Leadsom has been touring the studios today.




God help us if she gets in.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 21, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> God help us if she gets in.


Just standing would properly tear them asunder..again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> What's the likelihood of Philip Hammond becoming PM before xmas?


0


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> God help us if she gets in.


if she gets in she'd be out in a month


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 1, 2017)

Another everyday tale of a Tory councillor sharing racist shit on Facebook.

Conservative councillor 'posted joke comparing Asian people to dogs'


----------



## emanymton (Jul 1, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Another everyday tale of a Tory councillor sharing racist shit on Facebook.
> 
> Conservative councillor 'posted joke comparing Asian people to dogs'


Not to go all treelover, but no mention of the appaling attititude to benfit claimants alongside the rascism.


----------



## Ming (Aug 19, 2017)

Wasn't sure were to put this as it's not really a fuck up. Just doubling down on a lie. So Stephen Hawking makes a political statement regarding the NHS. And that Jeremy Hunt was abusing statistics (lying). So Jeremy doubles down.
Jeremy Hunt accuses Stephen Hawking of 'pernicious falsehood' in NHS row

However Jeremy was involved in a publication advocating a US insurance type system.
Jeremy Hunt co-authored book calling for NHS to be replaced with private insurance

And last but not least here's a Tory 'Kitchen cabinet' advisory member being honest for once in 2011.
David Cameron's adviser says health reform is a chance to make big profits

Sorry about the bullet points (can't work out how to turn them off).
They really are sociopaths.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 20, 2017)

Come, come, if Hunt says something is such and such, why do people doubt him? 

He says the doctors do not know what they are talking about. And they are well known thickies.

And now uber-thickie Hawking's waded in saying Hunt's a mendacious shit, ffs, why should we listen to these dumbos when we have a fine, upstanding minister of the crown like Hunt?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 20, 2017)

Mash:

*PROFESSOR Stephen Hawking has discovered the densest thing in the known universe.*

The world’s most famous theoretical physicist said the super-dense black hole was located in the centre of London and looks like a six foot tall weasel.


Unveiling his discovery, Hawking said: “It sucks in facts and then crushes them instantaneously to the point where they may as well never have existed.

“I still don’t how it could possibly have got there. No-one does. There’s no reason for it to exist in its current position.

“It’s as if the universe is just being spiteful.”

He added: “It’s also the first black hole that appears to be wholly owned by private health care providers.“


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 24, 2017)

Election donations: Tories given most of record £40.1m total



> New figures from the Electoral Commission covering the 11 largest parties show £24.8m was given to the Tories from April to June, more than double Labour's £9.4m.
> 
> The Lib Dems were given £4.3m.
> 
> ...




Money can't buy you a majority, it'll buy you a useless May my friend but, money can't buy you a majority.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 25, 2017)

Johnson Says U.K. Will Pay as Brexit-Backers Fall Into Line

I am not going to get involved in the brexit debate here, but how do these slimy lying bullshitting fucks manage to retain control even when they are exposed as being utterly incompetent and strategy free ?

(Rhetorical obvs )


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## kabbes (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm sure it seemed like a good idea at 17 minutes past midnight.  After three glasses of red wine.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 15, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> View attachment 115651



Cleverly by name, but not by nature.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 28, 2017)

You have to laugh, because its funny as fuck. 

Theresa May admits Tories lost the election because they weren't ready for it



> Theresa May has admitted that the Conservative party lost the snap election because they weren't ready for it.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 28, 2017)

Lack of preparedness is becoming a theme of this government.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 28, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> You have to laugh, because its funny as fuck.
> 
> Theresa May admits Tories lost the election because they weren't ready for it



Be fair, how could they possibly have known?


----------



## Poi E (Sep 28, 2017)

I mean, one of the first rules of being in charge is at least act like you know what's going on.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 1, 2017)

Apologies for the twitter, but people are having quite a lot of fun with this.



'Micro communism' ffs. Reads like a parody.

Article (from a Westminster councillor) is here for anyone unable to see Tweets:

https://www.conservativehome.com/pl...noculate-your-children-against-socialism.html


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 1, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Apologies for the twitter, but people are having quite a lot of fun with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that man has children, I feel incredibly sorry for them


----------



## not a trot (Oct 1, 2017)

Streathamite said:


> If that man has children, I feel incredibly sorry for them



I bet they go to bed hungry if they haven't lived up to his expectations.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 1, 2017)

People have been digging for other weird stuff this guy has come out with, this one (from a letter to the telegraph) is a gem:

 

Change liberal divorce laws to encourage family life


----------



## NoXion (Oct 2, 2017)

Fucking hell, he really is one of those "marketise everything" dickheads. People like that really should be driven into the sea.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2017)

Tory MP tells unemployed Brits to 'get on your bike' and work on farms with 'gorgeous EU women'


----------



## NoXion (Oct 2, 2017)

Sounds like he's never had to work a damn day in his entire accursed life. Because if he had, then he would know that the point of going to work is to earn enough money to pay the bills, not to ogle women.


----------



## elbows (Oct 3, 2017)

Boris takes it to another level 



> Boris Johnson has said Libyan city Sirte could be the new Dubai, adding, "all they have to do is clear the dead bodies away".



Anger over Johnson Libya 'bodies' comment


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 4, 2017)

elbows said:


> Boris takes it to another level
> 
> 
> 
> Anger over Johnson Libya 'bodies' comment



He's deffo attempting to provoke Empress Palpatine into sacking him.


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2017)

I dunno, his recent activity doesn't strike me as a great mind at work. I think he just made a joke that went down well with his mates.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 4, 2017)

May is choking to death live on stage at the Tory conference.

It is the best thing I've ever seen.


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2017)

Man, I wish I could watch this. It sounds magnificent.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)

Some wag  ( ETA unfunny cunt lee nelson) just tried to give may some joke P45. Now her pivotal speech is halted as she has a coughing fit. Fucking hell. Did Paul and Barry Chuckle script this ?


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 4, 2017)

we're going to restart the opium wars then eh


----------



## Fingers (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Fingers (Oct 4, 2017)

This is as shambolic as was expected


----------



## mauvais (Oct 4, 2017)

So this is from the Graun, and thus might be bollocks, but:



> She starts by saying a little over 40 years ago, in a village in Oxfordshire, she joined the party.
> 
> She joined because it had the ideas to build a better Britain.
> 
> ...


Well whose fault is that you clown?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 4, 2017)

mauvais said:


> So this is from the Graun, and thus might be bollocks, but:
> 
> Well whose fault is that you clown?



It gets worse. 

She says Brexit means we will provide "a moral lead to the world" 

Just last weekend the Foreign Office said Spain hitting its citizens in the face was a matter of internal security.


----------



## phillm (Oct 4, 2017)

What a shower of shit - hats off to the P45 man for derailing her and starting the dalek coughing fit. History of her pathetic downfall in the making. Gonna be some great re-mixes of this in the offing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 4, 2017)

should have stopped at the shop on the way in for a pack of Halls or Tunes.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)

A useless, false and incompetent piece of shit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 4, 2017)

+2 Invocation of Jo Cox spell


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)

her little folky tales of NHS and her selfless history of wanting to make things better are puke making


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 4, 2017)

here we go, the big beats. Jew Hater Jeremy and labour anti-Semitism.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 4, 2017)

Its just a tick box exercise.  They've crunched the numbers and they've decided the issues that fucked the election and she is just going through them one by one without really understanding the problem or offering any real solutions.  

It just seems that they consider there to be one problem and that is that they didn't win a majority.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 4, 2017)

The F fell off behind her. 

Oh my god.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 4, 2017)

Fuck me. What have I just watched.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Teaboy (Oct 4, 2017)

This entire speech is going to become a metaphor for her as a leader and the tories at the moment.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)

ucking ell

how shit are this lot? we just need a trio of crows to fly in and rest on her shoulders to complete this farce


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 4, 2017)

Well if the wheels came off at the last election now even the little space saver has buckled and rolled off into the ditch.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)

She now just want sot go back to bed, wrap herself in her duvet and never emerge ever again.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)

Outstanding work Tess. Outstanding


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 4, 2017)

It's just never ending public humiliation for her.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> It's just never ending public humiliation for her.


 

Good


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 4, 2017)

_Strong and stable....._


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 4, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 117045


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 4, 2017)

Look at Johnson in Kuenssberg's ear?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)

It would be churlish and cheap to laugh at someone with travails like this, where they are reduced to tears and utterly broken


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Look at Johnson in Kuenssberg's ear?


it's Rudd isn't it?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)

Nah, its LK


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2017)

ah, they aren't in their seats anymore there.

It's difficult to imagine a speech going worse than this isn't it? The stuff of nightmares.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)

one mans nightmare is anothers dream


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2017)

Giving an object lesson in the _actual_ British Dream.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 4, 2017)

on the plus side nobody will be talking about that marr interview anymore


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2017)

Been reading some comments on the BBC article  


> Laura Kuenssberg is a fantastic reporter but - oh dear- very leftish - her comments "Tories on downward spiral" must have been lapped up by Corbyn.





> I am almost starting to feel sorry for her. It's absolutely pathetic to watch someone so utterly incompetent trying to do something she is so obviously incapable of. Her problem is she doesn't understand anything, she just doesn't get it. She has become a representation of something that doesn't exist anymore. Just pathetic and sad.





> I'm surprised to see her in daylight. I thought she burst into flames.





> Is Theresa May the strongest PM that we've had? Not many could suffer humiliation after humiliation and still have the bravery to stand up, have her mea cupla moment, then start to choke on her words.





> Trump is a low life moron, he has done nothing for America, if we can't ban guns after what has happened in Las Vegas then when will we ban guns? what a shambles.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 4, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> on the plus side nobody will be talking about that marr interview anymore


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> on the plus side nobody will be talking about that marr interview anymore


We all have tough weeks eh?


----------



## Fingers (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)

apart from fuck her and her party, and on a non partisan note, she should leave and retire from public duties althogether now - this is going to kill her. like seriously.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> apart from fuck her and her party, and on a non partisan note, she should leave and retire from public duties althogether now - this is going to kill her. like seriously.


Live by the sword...


----------



## agricola (Oct 4, 2017)

I did medieval history at University, and always used to wonder how it was that rational people believed in witches, omens and whatnot.  However since seeing that video of the two Swedish women on the motorway, and now this speech, I feel enlightened.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> The F fell off behind her.
> 
> Oh my god.


f off theresa


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 4, 2017)

Should have been the o in country.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Oct 4, 2017)

Regarding the house-building plans: There is a standard template now for when the tories pretend they want to do something for the working class.

1) Announce something with great fanfare - media says "AMAZEBALLS THEY ARE THE PARTY OF WORKERS LABOUR ARE FINISHED" - more or less a cut and paste of whatever tory press release was shoved in front of them.

2) On inspection, the plans are weak and laden with problems and / or opportunities for corruption.

3) Then the plan doesn't happen anyway, probably because it was only ever intended as manipulation to generate mood-music.

4) A few months down the line, return to (1) because billionaire / establishment propaganda networks either have the memory-span of gnats or are deeply in love with being lied to and spreading the lies.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Oct 4, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> It would be churlish and cheap to laugh at someone with travails like this, where they are reduced to tears and utterly broken



Until one thinks of the amount of disabled people who have killed themselves due to penury forced on them by these psychopaths.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)

There was some fool on Ch4 news the other night banging on about the need for rebranding the tories to relaunch them into the new political world. He dismissed the tree motif as being out of touch. maybe something more at. like a bird, a dodo or a raven


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Oct 4, 2017)

A journalist asked Amber Rudd "what if the P45 prankster had acid?"

It reveals a patronising and ignorant attitude towards activists and pranksters because if he'd had acid he might have seen dozens of multi-coloured Maybots in various dimensions and not known which one to give the P45 to.

Pranksters actually need a very professional attitude for actions like that, taking hallucinogens would be near the top of the list of "don'ts"


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> There was some fool on Ch4 news the other night banging on about the need for rebranding the tories to relaunch them into the new political world. He dismissed the tree motif as being out of touch. maybe something more at. like a bird, a dodo or a raven
> 
> View attachment 117058


never mind a rebranding, a branding might be a start


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 4, 2017)

killer b said:


> it's Rudd isn't it?



I don't think so, I think Rudd is talking to Faisal Islam.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 4, 2017)

Fingers said:


>




Good old Specsavers don't miss a trick...


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 4, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> apart from fuck her and her party, and on a non partisan note, she should leave and retire from public duties althogether now - this is going to kill her. like seriously.



Yeah, there was a bit of chat on here after the election on how she is just carrying on out of misplaced loyalty to her party and her weird belief that what she does is for the country.

She's totally broken as an individual.  Just getting punched from all sides and standing there and taking it.


----------



## Quote (Oct 4, 2017)

Can't wait for the inevitable Cassetteboy mix with beat-boxing added via Theresa's coughing.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 4, 2017)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Until one thinks of the amount of disabled people who have killed themselves due to penury forced on them by these psychopaths.



Yeah. I keep catching myself feeling sorry for her, then remind myself of the far worse shit she's making other people wade through. Still feel a little bit sorry for her though because unlike her I'm capable of empathy. And also amused by it because it's so ucking ridiculous


----------



## Raheem (Oct 4, 2017)

I guess this is the inevitable consequence of declaring people fit for work when they're really not.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 4, 2017)

Listening to her speech now. It's all "I" and "me". Quite different to Corbyn's frequent use of "we".


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 4, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Listening to her speech now. It's all "I" and "me". Quite different to Corbyn's frequent use of "we".



An accurate reflection of how many mates she has left.


----------



## agricola (Oct 4, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Listening to her speech now. It's all "I" and "me". Quite different to Corbyn's frequent use of "we".



TBF the I didn't betray her like F and E did.


----------



## tim (Oct 4, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Been reading some comments on the BBC article



Rather lazy that Kuenssberg, I'm sure that the article I've just read is one she wrote about Corbyn's last year and in which she's just substituted Theresa's name for his

 Anyway May has learnt from Jeremy  that one can successfully ride out the storm.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 4, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Listening to her speech now. It's all "I" and "me". Quite different to Corbyn's frequent use of "we".



Weirdly apart from the bit where she was apparently apologising for the election.  Then it became all about the campaign not about her: "The campaign was too scripted, too presidential".  So it was the campaign's fault and she had nothing to do with that. 

She doesn't get it, she never will.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 4, 2017)

tim said:


> Rather lazy that Kuenssberg, I'm sure that the article I've just read is one she wrote about Corbyn's last year and in which she's just substituted Theresa's name for his
> 
> Anyway May has learnt from Jeremy  that one can successfully ride out the storm.



You can ride out the storm if you have patience, integrity and some genuine popular support. May has none or those things.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 4, 2017)

Care Minister says we should all buck up and move grandma and/or grandpa because obviously we all own houses and have lots of room and can live on one salary, assuming we are living with a partner at all. Ethnic minorities better at looking after elderly, says care minister 



Yes, we 'used to' have a culture of looking after grandma because there was always a woman at home (or if not, one at home next door), lots of us weren't living in the investment of private landlords, and also grandma would probably not live for a long time in a high state of physical need and possibly with dementia.


----------



## Quote (Oct 4, 2017)

It was also before capitalism found a way to monetize old age and dementia via the creation of private for-profit care homes, something that's ballooned under the Tories thanks to all the cuts local council were forced to make.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## The Octagon (Oct 5, 2017)

lols

And they seem to have plagiarised a speech from the West Wing as well -


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## scifisam (Oct 6, 2017)

I love that even the walls at the Tory Party Conference are effed off.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 6, 2017)

Cloo said:


> Care Minister says we should all buck up and move grandma and/or grandpa because obviously we all own houses and have lots of room and can live on one salary, assuming we are living with a partner at all. Ethnic minorities better at looking after elderly, says care minister
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we 'used to' have a culture of looking after grandma because there was always a woman at home (or if not, one at home next door), lots of us weren't living in the investment of private landlords, and also grandma would probably not live for a long time in a high state of physical need and possibly with dementia.


 
the lack of awareness and basic grasp of our history and economy from that fool is jaw dropping


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2017)

Tory MP and his wife used taxpayer-backed Help to Buy scheme to buy a new house


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 8, 2017)

That's from 2016 Badgers


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2017)

Ground Elder said:


> That's from 2016 Badgers


Whoops  hard to keep up with the #snoutsinthetrough


----------



## pesh (Oct 8, 2017)

Ground Elder said:


> That's from 2016 Badgers


still cunts though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 21, 2017)

agricola said:


> We already have seen the first effects, though in defence of the Tories they were just the ones who pronounced life extinct - the FSS was actually done in by Labour.


Forensics 'data manipulation' may have affected 10,000 cases in England and Wales

privatisation lol


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 21, 2017)

A millennial rail card with discounted travel for 26-30 year olds is coming

down with the kids , not


----------



## Poi E (Nov 21, 2017)

Sleep on the train. No need for a home.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 21, 2017)

I like the thinking that it will help people get to work, when as far as I can see, please correct me if im wrong , the railcard does'nt apply to peak times , like when you're trying to get to work...


----------



## gosub (Nov 21, 2017)

Bid to transfer recognition of animal sentience into UK law defeated


----------



## trevhagl (Nov 21, 2017)

biggest example of tory stupidity i can think of is their plans to reduce VAT threshold on small businesses from £85,000 to £20,000 meaning that none of them affected will vote for the bastards again - only trouble is a lot of decent people will get caught up in it too, lose their livelihoods or drown in bureaucracy


----------



## killer b (Nov 21, 2017)

You were never going to vote Tory any way were you Trev?


----------



## trevhagl (Nov 21, 2017)

killer b said:


> You were never going to vote Tory any way were you Trev?



certainly not , BUT this is gonna affect millions who THINK they are tories!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 21, 2017)

I've just started a dedicated thread on the 2017 Autumn (Budget) Statement, due tomorrow (Weds 22nd) -- scope for more 'constructive criticism'  of Hammond/Tories here


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 22, 2017)

killer b said:


> You were never going to vote Tory any way were you Trev?



Well, he's voted Lib-Dem before, so it's only a short step to take, to going full-out anti-human bastard, isn't it?


----------



## gosub (Nov 23, 2017)

gosub said:


> Bid to transfer recognition of animal sentience into UK law defeated


Environment Secretary confirms sentience of animals will continue to be recognised and protections strengthened when we leave the EU - GOV.UK


----------



## Bingo (Nov 23, 2017)

Has the change to the VAT cap gone ahead then?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 23, 2017)

no


----------



## elbows (Nov 23, 2017)

Yeah, they decided to leave it alone for 2 years and do a consultation, so expect it to change eventually.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 25, 2017)

gosub said:


> Environment Secretary confirms sentience of animals will continue to be recognised and protections strengthened when we leave the EU - GOV.UK



That's a lie, though. It doesn't apply to wild animals or to imports so doesn't cover everything the EU regs covered.


----------



## gosub (Nov 25, 2017)

scifisam said:


> That's a lie, though. It doesn't apply to wild animals or to imports so doesn't cover everything the EU regs covered.


I'd like think of it as more of a uturn.  What the whole thing wasn't though, as Paul Staines keeps claiming is 'fake news'

I would have thought an imported animal is 'under control', as are lab animals contrary to compassion on world farming's latest release.  But yep wild animals just got loopholed


----------



## gosub (Nov 26, 2017)

scifisam said:


> That's a lie, though. It doesn't apply to wild animals or to imports so doesn't cover everything the EU regs covered.


Also halal and kosher slaughter houses have lost their loophole.


----------



## gosub (Dec 5, 2017)

EU needs to 'back off' or 'move on'
The former Conservative leader Iain Duncan Smith has suggested the UK should walk away from the Brexit negotiations if the European Union does not change its position.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 5, 2017)

gosub said:


> EU needs to 'back off' or 'move on'
> The former Conservative leader Iain Duncan Smith has suggested the UK should walk away from the Brexit negotiations if the European Union does not change its position.


A man well known for his finesse of judgement and aplomb of decision-making. I can't think why nobody's paying any attention to him


----------



## gosub (Dec 5, 2017)

existentialist said:


> A man well known for his finesse of judgement and aplomb of decision-making. I can't think why nobody's paying any attention to him


He blamed the entire Irish "situation" on the forthcoming Irish Presidental elections, forthcoming in that they happen after we've left, and so fiercely contested there's even talk of Michael Higgins being unopposed (he won't be, but Higgins is in no danger of missing out on his free rugby tickets)


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 6, 2017)

Yes that'll be it Philip, all those disabled people getting under the feet of productive workers 

*Philip Hammond:UK Productivity Rates Low Because More Disabled People Are In Work*


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 7, 2017)

I think David Davis actually broke the all time global record for stupidity in front of the Brexit select committee today.


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 7, 2017)

I 


gosub said:


> He blamed the entire Irish "situation" on the forthcoming Irish Presidental elections, forthcoming in that they happen after we've left, and so fiercely contested there's even talk of Michael Higgins being unopposed (he won't be, but Higgins is in no danger of missing out on his free rugby tickets)


I must admit I have a wee soft spot for Higgins. A civilised sort of chap
IS, on the other hand, has a HUGE soft spot. Unfortunately, it fills his entire cranial cavity. 
As a LB Waltham Forest resident, I've had a fair few dealings with him over the years. And every encounter has left me astonished at how a man that stupendously thick Could rise as high as he did. 
Stella Creasey is a conniving skunk, but intellectually she's light years ahead of him


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 7, 2017)

Ground Elder said:


> Yes that'll be it Philip, all those disabled people getting under the feet of productive workers
> 
> *Philip Hammond:UK Productivity Rates Low Because More Disabled People Are In Work*



UK prouctivity has been for shit since long before ATOS assesments and ESA. Plus all the other obvious problems with this idiotic statement.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 7, 2017)

The new defence secretary Insert Name Here has come out of the blocks strongly by stating that no British citizens who fight for Daesh should be allowed back into the UK. Even though there is no basis in international law for preventing your citizens from entering their own country. If anything getting drones or spooks to murder them would be more legal than turning them away at the border, and less likely to cause diplomatic beef with whichever country they're currently in. This probably explains the idiotic statement that 'every last one' will be killed.

'Dead jihadists can't harm UK' - minister


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 7, 2017)

I see williamson is openly masturbating when saying british ISIS fighter should be hunted down and killed. 'Like rabid dogs' he didn't add but wanted to.
I've no love for daesh and this isn't a spiral thing but he comes off as a fat man playing COD


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 7, 2017)

oh snap


----------



## Libertad (Dec 7, 2017)

Isn't this incitement to murder? Not that Williamson gives a fuck.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 7, 2017)

Libertad said:


> Isn't this incitement to murder? Not that Williamson gives a fuck.


nah he's talking about getting it done 'in the field' and as all vietnam films have taught me 'what happens in the field stays in the field man' except when it doesn't and someone as to own up for mai lai


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 7, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> The new defence secretary Insert Name Here has come out of the blocks strongly by stating that no British citizens who fight for Daesh should be allowed back into the country. Even though there is no basis in international law for preventing your citizens from entering their own country. If anything getting drones or spooks to murder them would be more legal than turning them away at the border, and less likely to cause diplomatic beef with whichever country they're currently in. This probably explains the idiotic statement that 'every last one' will be killed.
> 
> 'Dead jihadists can't harm UK' - minister



Empty meaningless words.  As you say there really isn't much they can do, what does he propose? Pulling them aside at Heathrow immigration and then headshots in a side room?

When Daesh were cornered in Raqqa (with many foreign fighters) a deal was cut so they could escape.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 7, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> nah he's talking about getting it done 'in the field' and as all vietnam films have taught me 'what happens in the field stays in the field man' except when it doesn't and someone as to own up for mai lai



I thought the official position was that we had nobody 'in the field' fighting Daesh?


----------



## scifisam (Dec 7, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> nah he's talking about getting it done 'in the field' and as all vietnam films have taught me 'what happens in the field stays in the field man' except when it doesn't and someone as to own up for mai lai



 Bloke on R4 today reckoned it was very close to encouraging war crimes. 

Trying to track down British Jihabis doesn't exactly strike me as the best use of military resources really. I bet some apologist is going to claim he's really just saying British Jihadis shouldn't expect British forces to go easy on them, but that's not what he said.

Not letting people back is a stupid suggestion too. I mean, I don't particularly want them back in either but what else are we going to do? No other country's going to want them either.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Lorca (Jan 20, 2018)

MP under fire for attempt to claim charity donation on expenses | Worcester News

not so much incompetence as plain old tory greed - a local mp, Harriet Baldwin tried to claim a £50 ticket donation to a local charity back on expenses. Article goes on to state she has also claimed £1.1 million on expenses since she became an MP in 2010!!! ker-ching!


----------



## Nylock (Jan 20, 2018)

Grasping Malvern Tory from the top of the hill in 'Grasping Malvern Tory' shocker!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 21, 2018)

Jeremy "Hunt" has retweeted this Scum journo to prove record investment in healthcare. He's not wrong


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 21, 2018)

the graph actually shows that health spending essentially flatlines under the tories and that it steadily increases under labour. NHS spending has to outpace inflation because of the cost of new medical treatments and changing demographics - not doing this is exactly why people are dieing in fucking corridors.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 21, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> the graph actually shows that health spending essentially flatlines under the tories and that it steadily increases under labour. NHS spending has to outpace inflation because of the cost of new medical treatments and changing demographics - not doing this is exactly why people are dieing in fucking corridors.



The graph above is adjusted for inflation.

Alex


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 21, 2018)

alex_ said:


> The graph above is adjusted for inflation.
> 
> Alex



 I know. and it shows that tory spending remains essentially static whilst labour spending on the NHS increases. The NHS budget has to increase over and above the rate of inflation or the service goes to shit. just like now and under the last tory government.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 21, 2018)

its more meaningful to look at health spending as percentage of GDP - and that has gone down under the tories.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 21, 2018)

It also must be remembered that 
a) The Tories blew £3bn on an entirely pointless reorganisation, under the Health & Social Care Act of 2012
b) Thanks to that same Act, a much greater proportion of NHS money ends up in the grasping paws of private providers 
b) The swingeing cuts to social care budgets inevitably push up demand on the NHS
b) so does our unbalanced age-demographic, 'baby boomer' problem'


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 22, 2018)

alex_ said:


> The graph above is adjusted for inflation.
> 
> Alex



Not adjusted for population, is it? That's kind of significant. Should be shown on a per capita basis to be representative. 

Plus you really need to see total figures for health and social care, as local authority provided services have had huge cuts and the NHS has had to pick up some of the demand.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 22, 2018)

It’s also adjusted using the wrong sort of inflation — price inflation rather than medical cost inflation.  The government does record individual inflation levels across different indistries and it would be straightforward to use the correct inflation measure if they wanted.  But it would show a decrease in provision under the Tories rather than an increase.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 23, 2018)

kabbes said:


> It’s also adjusted using the wrong sort of inflation — price inflation rather than medical cost inflation.  The government does record individual inflation levels across different indistries and it would be straightforward to use the correct inflation measure if they wanted.  But it would show a decrease in provision under the Tories rather than an increase.


it certainly would, not least because the upward pressures on just about everything the NHS has to pay for - from MRI machines to medical education and staff recruitment - are relentless and increasing.
In fact, they have been made much, much worse by the never ending austerity cuts, because each one simply ends up costing us more in the long term.
e2a:the Tory approach is a near perfect example of 'penny wise and pound foolish'


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 21, 2018)

They are even incompetent comedians:


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2018)

Hope Jeremy Hunt is alright


----------



## existentialist (Apr 14, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Hope Jeremy Hunt is alright


I don't.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 25, 2018)

Sunderland Tory election candidate suspended by Conservatives after row over ‘vile and abysmal’ tweets


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 25, 2018)

Merseyside's only Tory MP accused of trying to hide the fact he is a Tory


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## existentialist (Apr 26, 2018)

Badgers said:


>



Not even so much scratching the surface as buffing it lightly .. 

Where do they find these cunts?


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 26, 2018)

Jeeesus Fucking Christ


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 26, 2018)

He seems to resent the electorate checking out his profile and tweets _now_....


----------



## bemused (Apr 26, 2018)

You'd think by now anyone standing for election would review their social media threads and ponder 'does this make me look like a wanker?'

In George's case the answer is - yes, yes it does.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2018)

They start young it seems...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2018)

Might already have been posted but always worth keeping these things updated  

Tory candidate suspended for saying gay people should face the death penalty


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2018)

A man who stands up to protect his interests country  

Jacob Rees-Mogg Will 'Flee The Country' If Conservative Party Abandons Brexit


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2018)

Most will have seen this but good to put it on the thread anyway 

Amber Rudd summoned to Commons to explain why she denied deportation targets exist - Politics live


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 26, 2018)

Badgers said:


> A man who stands up to protect his interests country
> 
> Jacob Rees-Mogg Will 'Flee The Country' If Conservative Party Abandons Brexit


This is one of the few occasions I regret being an atheist since this is something I would be minded to pray for.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2018)

Tory Mayor in Theresa May's Constituency quits in disgrace after 'Islamophobic Social Media posts' surface | Evolve Politics


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> He seems to resent the electorate checking out his profile and tweets _now_....


Some local coverage 

Tory candidate joked about Jews, chavs and AIDs on Twitter


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 26, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Tory Mayor in Theresa May's Constituency quits in disgrace after 'Islamophobic Social Media posts' surface | Evolve Politics



I think you misspelled 'Jeremy Corbyn hates Jews' there


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 26, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Tory Mayor in Theresa May's Constituency quits in disgrace after 'Islamophobic Social Media posts' surface | Evolve Politics


It's been over 30 years since Ollie North discovered the hard way that just because you delete an email it doesn't mean its really gone, Don't these people ever think that this sort of stuff is going to come back to haunt them?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> It's been over 30 years since Ollie North discovered the hard way that just because you delete an email it doesn't mean its really gone, Don't these people ever think that this sort of stuff is going to come back to haunt them?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2018)

https://www.politico.eu/article/uk-government-paid-consultants-680k-for-brexit-customs-plan/amp/


----------



## bemused (Apr 26, 2018)

Badgers said:


> https://www.politico.eu/article/uk-government-paid-consultants-680k-for-brexit-customs-plan/amp/



I'm loving the customs union spat. Throughout the brexit campaign Gove and chums we're riding the rail suggesting the EU would strike a deal that looked like the current trading relationship and we'd stay within the European free trade zone. Now it looks like we may end up with an EEA type model they are calling it a tragedy.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 26, 2018)

Badgers said:


> https://www.politico.eu/article/uk-government-paid-consultants-680k-for-brexit-customs-plan/amp/


I've had dealing in the past with McKinsey, theyre fucking idiots, I wouldn't let them draw up a grocery list, this is the firm that told AT&T not to invest money in a mobile phone network because it wouldn't take off


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2018)

Boris Johnson: 'The only reason I wouldn't visit some parts of New York is the real risk of meeting Donald Trump'


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2018)

It’s a bit late for Amber Rudd to be ‘heartbroken’ over anything | Polly Toynbee


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2018)

This week, 4 Tory candidates have been suspended

• George Stoakley (Cambridge) - antisemitism
• Antony Mullen (Sunderland) - racism
• Matthew Clarke (Stevenage) - homophobia
• Alexander van Terheyden (Hoxton) - Islamophobia


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2018)

Boris Johnson says he is prepared to resign over the customs union – and this time he might actually go through with it


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2018)

Department for Work and Pensions 'has outrageous target' to reject 80% of benefits appeals


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 27, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> I've had dealing in the past with McKinsey, theyre fucking idiots, I wouldn't let them draw up a grocery list, this is the firm that told AT&T not to invest money in a mobile phone network because it wouldn't take off



Seems to me that the only thing these consultancies are ever good at is pitching their services to credulous muppets. There seems to be no requirement or expectation of them doing anything useful beyond that point.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2018)

Rail passengers suffer 'misery', say MPs


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 27, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Rail passengers suffer 'misery', say MPs



This is not stupidity though, it's the intended consequence of a system designed to turn people's transport needs into a cash cow. Nobody has tried and failed to provide an adequate service here.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2018)

Tories quietly drop 'guarantee' no school would see its funding cut


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## killer b (Apr 27, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Seems to me that the only thing these consultancies are ever good at is pitching their services to credulous muppets. There seems to be no requirement or expectation of them doing anything useful beyond that point.


They do lots of useful things for the more efficient extraction of value by their clients, not so useful for everyone else.


----------



## bemused (Apr 27, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> This is not stupidity though, it's the intended consequence of a system designed to turn people's transport needs into a cash cow. Nobody has tried and failed to provide an adequate service here.



Sadly I think public transport is internally fucked


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2018)

> A senior Tory source acknowledged there would be some Tory remainers who would never be won over. “You could promise them free sex and chocolate and they still wouldn’t vote for Brexit.”



Cabinet's Brexiters push May to drop 'customs partnership'


----------



## bemused (Apr 27, 2018)

killer b said:


> They do lots of useful things for the more efficient extraction of value by their clients, not so useful for everyone else.



I worked with McKinsey for several years, they have very smart and nice people. Other peoples' mileage may vary.


----------



## killer b (Apr 27, 2018)

Oh I see. This explains a lot.


----------



## bemused (Apr 27, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Cabinet's Brexiters push May to drop 'customs partnership'



I have to wonder, what leverage do they think have over May? None of these political midgets has the balls to challenge her for the leadership, she offered to resign after the election and they all refused. She only appears to be remaining out of a sense of duty and at this point, I'm sure she'd be quite happy to fuck off and live in her cottage.


----------



## bemused (Apr 27, 2018)

killer b said:


> Oh I see. This explains a lot.



PWC were my favourites, I got on well with them.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 27, 2018)

Why does this board seem to attract human dust like this now?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 27, 2018)

bemused said:


> PWC were my favourites, I got on well with them.



So you're a coke dealer then?


----------



## teqniq (Apr 27, 2018)

bemused said:


> PWC were my favourites, I got on well with them.


If by PWC you mean Price Waterhouse Coopers one of the big three corporate accountancy firms who routinely gouge vast sums for massaging figures then pass the sick bag.


----------



## bemused (Apr 27, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> So you're a coke dealer then?



Not to derail the thread, but they were hired to do market research and are one of the few companies that claim to have market expertise that turned out actually have it and produced the best piece of work I've ever seen from a consultancy company.


----------



## killer b (Apr 27, 2018)

killer b said:


> They do lots of useful things for the more efficient extraction of value by their clients, not so useful for everyone else.


like I said.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 27, 2018)

bemused said:


> Not to derail the thread, but they were hired to do market research and are one of the few companies that claim to have market expertise that turned out actually have it and produced the best piece of work I've ever seen from a consultancy company.


Brixton forum ---> you boring cunt


----------



## kabbes (Apr 27, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Seems to me that the only thing these consultancies are ever good at is pitching their services to credulous muppets.


They can be remarkably good at doing that thing, though.  They know how to talk the right language and their networking skills are matched by few.


----------



## bemused (Apr 27, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Brixton forum ---> you boring cunt



Thanks, you're feedback is always welcome; you so love giving it.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 27, 2018)

bemused said:


> Thanks, you're feedback is always welcome


No, YOU are.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 27, 2018)

bemused said:


> PWC were my favourites, I got on well with them.



Proper Working Class.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2018)

Not even doing money very well it seems

UK growth slows sharply in first quarter

The British economy is growing at its slowest pace in more than 5 years


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2018)

Brexit: Theresa May ‘pleading’ with EU for City access to single market, Michel Barnier says


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 27, 2018)

bemused said:


> I worked with McKinsey for several years, they have very smart and nice people. Other peoples' mileage may vary.


They may very well do but they certainly have some dunderheads as well whom I've met including the genius who asked me if I was sure it was safe to let nitrogen escape into the air.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2018)

Tory Mayor in Theresa May's Constituency quits in disgrace after 'Islamophobic Social Media posts' surface | Evolve Politics


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2018)

Stupid humans wanting rights


----------



## teqniq (Apr 27, 2018)

Badgers said:


>



The replies are interesting particularly the ones to this clown


----------



## bemused (Apr 27, 2018)

teqniq said:


> The replies are interesting particularly the ones to this clown




Heaven forfend an elected represented having to face aggressive questioning.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2018)

teqniq said:


> The replies are interesting particularly the ones to this clown


Another reply


----------



## teqniq (Apr 27, 2018)

Yes it was that one I was particularly thinking of, along with this follow-up:


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2018)

One more


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## agricola (Apr 27, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 133800



to be fair to the Government, that is at least as much down to them being utterly incompetent as about Brexit


----------



## bemused (Apr 27, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 133800



If they had included the OECD projection for 2017 the UK would be 1.7. Putting it behind: Canada, USA, Germany and France. I guess that makes not look as good.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 27, 2018)

Projected growth has gone from c. 2.1% to c. 1.3% then.  Whilst the US has gone from 2.0% to c. 2.8% and Japan from c. 0.8% to c. 1.5%.  These numbers are all in a similar ballpark, particularly given that they are projections not reality.  It's hardly Brexageddon.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2018)

Watford Conservative council candidate has been suspended | Watford Observer


----------



## teqniq (Apr 27, 2018)

Dropping like flies eh?


----------



## magneze (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm heartened to see this thread take off with so many examples. Good stuff.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 27, 2018)

Another (I know right) tory councillor, this time bemoaning the 'feral' youth roaming the notoriously mean streets of Surrey.

Councillor posts video about 'eradicating feral youth problem'


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 27, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 133800


Better cut back on workers rights like the experts advise then.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2018)

Tory candidate suspended after tweeting 'Allah is a c***'


----------



## Fingers (Apr 27, 2018)

Amber Rudd. My word.  She has now issued a statement blagging it off until Monday when she is to make a statement to the HoC. Surely she cannot survive today's revelations.

Once she is toast, May will be under the firing lines as she will have no one to cowardly hide behind.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 28, 2018)

Isn't it strange that the racist utterings of the tory scum seem to only be reported by local rags and are not taken up by nationals? Unlike say, Labour and antisemitism. One might almost suspect an agenda.


----------



## alex_ (Apr 28, 2018)

Fingers said:


> Amber Rudd. My word.  She has now issued a statement blagging it off until Monday when she is to make a statement to the HoC. Surely she cannot survive today's revelations.
> 
> Once she is toast, May will be under the firing lines as she will have no one to cowardly hide behind.



I suspect May is finding having someone to take all the blame quite useful, so I’d image may is in no rush to sack her.

Alex


----------



## billbond (Apr 28, 2018)

YET they still keep getting voted in
Maybe if Labour got rid of some of the shit and incompetent members in the party they might be able to remove them
With Clowns like Abbott etc in the party hard to see.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 28, 2018)

billbond said:


> YET they still keep getting voted in
> Maybe if Labour got rid of some of the shit and incompetent members in the party they might be able to remove them
> With Clowns like Abbott etc in the party hard to see.



Incisive commentary as always.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 28, 2018)

billbond said:


> YET they still keep getting voted in
> Maybe if Labour got rid of some of the shit and incompetent members in the party they might be able to remove them
> With Clowns like Abbott etc in the party hard to see.


How long has Abbot (someone who i cannot stand btw) been in the party and how many different electoral outcomes has the national party had in that same period? I think the range of results would suggest that her presence is not key - except in her own seat in which she keeps getting increased majorities.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 28, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> How long has Abbot (someone who i cannot stand btw) been in the party and how many different electoral outcomes has the national party had in that same period? I think the range of results would suggest that her presence is not key - except in her own seat in which she keeps getting increased majorities.


Oh, don't start confusing billbond with facts and causality. He prefers his delusions and dogma.


----------



## billbond (Apr 28, 2018)

Libertad said:


> Incisive commentary as always.



And yours as always
See you got your little likes off the mob, argh bless
Have one on me


----------



## existentialist (Apr 28, 2018)

billbond said:


> And yours as always
> See you got your little likes off the mob, argh bless
> Have one on me


"Bitter, moi?"


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2018)

High court blocks Amber Rudd attempt to deport witness


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2018)

Amber Rudd refuses to meet Stephen Lawrence’s dad to discuss being spied on


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2018)

Has Amber Rudd Resigned Yet?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2018)

modernity is the home secretary giving us dog-ate-my-homework late on a  friday night twitter thread. The horror.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 29, 2018)

Badgers said:


> A man who stands up to protect his interests country
> 
> Jacob Rees-Mogg Will 'Flee The Country' If Conservative Party Abandons Brexit


Perhaps he could go somewhere with the despicable Katie Hopkins.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 29, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Has Amber Rudd Resigned Yet?


----------



## existentialist (Apr 29, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 133800


'Liking" doesn't seem quite the right response to these posts, but I'm pleased this stuff is out there...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2018)

Never Has There Been A More Important Time To Vote Against The Conservatives #AndImATory


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2018)

Theresa May stokes fears NHS 'for sale' in post-Brexit US trade deal after refusing to rule it out of Trump talks


----------



## billbond (Apr 29, 2018)

existentialist said:


> 'Liking" doesn't seem quite the right response to these posts, but I'm pleased this stuff is out there...



Maybe we should have a unlike


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2018)

Breaking (new) news...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2018)

they've been at it for longer than that badgers:


----------



## existentialist (Apr 29, 2018)

billbond said:


> Maybe we should have a unlike


I wouldn't use that here. I like that this stuff is being got out into the open; I don't like the fact that it's happening in the first place.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2018)

Amber Rudd letter to PM reveals 'ambitious but deliverable' removals target


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2018)

Amber Rudd letter to PM reveals 'ambitious but deliverable' removals target


----------



## billbond (Apr 29, 2018)

*Jeremy Corbyn POLL SHOCK: Labour chief's popularity plunges 14 PER CENT*
*THE LABOUR leader’s popularity has dropped according to a YouGov poll at the same time as the antisemitism row has engulfed his party leaving Jeremy Corbyn at the centre of the dispute.*


----------



## magneze (Apr 29, 2018)

Wrong thread


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 29, 2018)

Amber Rudd has finally resigned.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 29, 2018)

Genuinely thought she’d ride it out. Ah well, see ya.


----------



## tim (Apr 29, 2018)

quiet guy said:


> Amber Rudd has finally resigned.


Good, now deport her!


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 29, 2018)

If they're going to start resigning for all the cunty stuff they've done instead of just brazening it out like they've been doing of late...


----------



## billbond (Apr 29, 2018)

quiet guy said:


> Amber Rudd has finally resigned.


 She will just step into another job with less pressure on the same money
Thats how Politics works, always has done.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 29, 2018)

billbond said:


> *Jeremy Corbyn POLL SHOCK: Labour chief's popularity plunges 14 PER CENT*
> *THE LABOUR leader’s popularity has dropped according to a YouGov poll at the same time as the antisemitism row has engulfed his party leaving Jeremy Corbyn at the centre of the dispute.*


And this is a mark of Tory incompetence precisely how? Or are you just playing tit-for-tat?


----------



## existentialist (Apr 29, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> Genuinely thought she’d ride it out. Ah well, see ya.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 29, 2018)

billy_bob said:


> If they're going to start resigning for all the cunty stuff they've done instead of just brazening it out like they've been doing of late...


I think she's only resigning because she got caught. Shades of Fletcher.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2018)

The Conservative Party Is Still Ignoring Its Islamophobia Problem - VICE


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2018)

Amber Rudd takes the rap for a beleaguered Theresa May


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2018)

existentialist said:


> I think she's only resigning because she got caught. Shades of Fletcher.


amber norman rudd, you seem to regard resignation as an occupational hazard and i have no alternative but to sentence you to appear in a shitty remake of a classic sitcom


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2018)

billbond said:


> She will just step into another job with less pressure on the same money
> Thats how Politics works, always has done.


yeh worked for profumo


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> they've been at it for longer than that badgers:


peking changes hands looks quite interesting


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 134081


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2018)

Favourites for the post of Home Secretary:

Jim Davidson
A cardboard cut-out Enoch Powell
A dementor
Nigel Farage
10 rolls of gammon in an overcoat.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2018)

Massive, embarrassing problem spotted in Theresa May's Tory election broadcast


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 30, 2018)

existentialist said:


> I think she's only resigning because she got caught. Shades of Fletcher.



I think we can take that as read. In recent years though even getting caught hasn't been enough to shame most of them out of office.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Massive, embarrassing problem spotted in Theresa May's Tory election broadcast


the wheels on the bus fall off off of
off off off
off off off
the wheels on the bus fall off off off
theresa may's bus


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 30, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> peking changes hands looks quite interesting


I've tucked away the 'de valera got nicked this day' fact also


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2018)

Javid then


----------



## kabbes (Apr 30, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Favourites for the post of Home Secretary:
> 
> 10 rolls of gammon in an overcoat.


You think they’re going to ask David Cameron to do it?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 30, 2018)

Conservative candidate for Crofton Park (Lewisham) suspended for Islamophobic tweets

more here


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2018)

Tory Candidate Suspended After Leaflet Claims Labour Brought Hepatitis To The Local Area


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 1, 2018)

currently on tweeter, presume genuine


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Dogsauce (May 2, 2018)

They just don’t have enough reasonable people to fill every seat they need to contest, so end up picking loons and bigots to make up the numbers. Plus they try to pick young people to look like a modern dynamic party, but anyone that age willing to be a paid-up Tory isn’t going to be very normal. I hope this is a sign that they’re fucked long term.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2018)

Handy list of suspensions and accusations (just) in April


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 2, 2018)

Matt Lynch - he of hastings/  falklands para hero

https://www.hastingsandryeconservatives.org.uk/people/matt-lynch

His profile page is 404 today

hmmm


----------



## steveo87 (May 2, 2018)

Tory candidate suspended over war claims

I mean, who hasn't accidentally mistaken 11 years of playing Call of Duty Modern Warfare for 12 years in the para's?!


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2018)

The sad thing is their selfish voters won't be reading these things. They will be more worried about their rental properties and private school fees.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 2, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> They just don’t have enough reasonable people to fill every seat they need to contest, so end up picking loons and bigots to make up the numbers. Plus they try to pick young people to look like a modern dynamic party, but anyone that age willing to be a paid-up Tory isn’t going to be very normal. I hope this is a sign that they’re fucked long term.



You'd have to be a special kind of sad bastard to stand as the tory candidate in a ward where the tories don't stand a fart's chance in a hurricane. And there must be a lot of wards in that category, so a lot of barrels to scrape.


----------



## scifisam (May 2, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> They just don’t have enough reasonable people to fill every seat they need to contest, so end up picking loons and bigots to make up the numbers. Plus they try to pick young people to look like a modern dynamic party, but anyone that age willing to be a paid-up Tory isn’t going to be very normal. I hope this is a sign that they’re fucked long term.



They were saying this when I was a teenager and I'm 42  The Tories have got less and less normal (in a bad way) but they're still getting votes.



SpookyFrank said:


> You'd have to be a special kind of sad bastard to stand as the tory candidate in a ward where the tories don't stand a fart's chance in a hurricane. And there must be a lot of wards in that category, so a lot of barrels to scrape.



Probably some good networking opportunities in being a Tory candidate of any kind though, compared to what you could get otherwise.


----------



## tony.c (May 3, 2018)

One of the local candidates in my borough is a Rees-Mogg type student. He only stood because he was assured he stood absolutely no chance of being elected.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2018)

Off to hopefully vote them out in a minute. 

Tories 'had' a safe seat in my council but that has been eroded somewhat over recent years. Not expecting enough of a swing to Labour but at least hope the swing continues enough.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2018)

Windrush scandal: Tories vote to block release of secret documents as they launch review


----------



## isvicthere? (May 3, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Tory Candidate Suspended After Leaflet Claims Labour Brought Hepatitis To The Local Area



They've come a long way from blaming Labour if you have black neighbours. Progress!


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2018)

Doctors Send Spoof ‘Go Home’ Van Around Westminster to Protest the Hostile Environment | Novara Media


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2018)

I'm not surprised that women were the victims of a life-altering NHS scandal – this should end Jeremy Hunt's career


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2018)

EIGHTEEN Tory Councillors and Candidates were suspended for racism or abuse last month alone | Evolve Politics


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2018)

British voters furious after being denied right to vote for first time in history over controversial ID scheme


----------



## DotCommunist (May 3, 2018)

Badgers said:


> British voters furious after being denied right to vote for first time in history over controversial ID scheme


this shit has been winding me up, essentially charging me near 80 quid so I can get a passport and show zem ze papers. Electoral fraud at this level is fuck all.


----------



## teqniq (May 3, 2018)

I suspect it's a quite deliberate attempt at disenfranchisement straight out of the US republican playbook.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 3, 2018)

teqniq said:


> I suspect it's a quite deliberate attempt at disenfranchisement straight out of the US republican playbook.


yeah, its been effected very quickly as a pilot scheme hasn't it. To roll it out nationwide at the next GE maybe


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2018)

Rudd’s career lays bare the new rules of power: crash around and cash out | Aditya Chakrabortty


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2018)

Breast cancer screening blunder was flagged up by NHS officials in 2017



> The Mirror has learned that officials from at least three NHS trusts raised concerns with Public Health England in 2017 that some women may not have been getting invitations.
> 
> But it was not until Wednesday this week that the Government made the scandal public.
> 
> The revelation will raise questions about whether the Government acted quickly enough following the alerts.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2018)

Tory MP defended tax havens in Parliament after £40,000 Cayman Islands payday


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2018)

Home Office official tells man facing deportation: 'My job is to piss you off'


----------



## existentialist (May 3, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Home Office official tells man facing deportation: 'My job is to piss you off'


The Home Office quote at the bottom of that piece is telling. All the usual boilerplate about unacceptable behaviour not being tolerated, and then the usual loaded guff about misbehaving guests in Our Country. It's almost as if they can't see the connection between the two...


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2018)

I'm not surprised that women were the victims of a life-altering NHS scandal – this should end Jeremy Hunt's career


----------



## teqniq (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2018)

Home Office told thousands of foreign students to leave UK in error


----------



## teqniq (May 3, 2018)




----------



## billbond (May 3, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Rudd’s career lays bare the new rules of power: crash around and cash out | Aditya Chakrabortty


Sorry but dont you ever get fed up posting all this hate via links
dear oh dear
Enjoy life, politics is not everything


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2018)

billbond said:


> Sorry but dont you ever get fed up posting all this hate via links
> dear oh dear
> Enjoy life, politics is not everything


Everything's political


----------



## billbond (May 3, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Everything's political


 Sort of agree i suppose
But come on its a bit ott
Everything ???!!!
I have family with Councillors that are both Lab & Tory
Would do my head in all this stuff, lifes too short
Now if you said Everything's MONEY  i would be 100% with you
Badger must dream of it 24 hours a day !


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2018)

billbond said:


> Sort of agree i suppose
> But come on its a bit ott
> Everything ???!!!
> I have family with Councillors that are both Lab & Tory
> ...


----------



## existentialist (May 3, 2018)

billbond said:


> Sorry but dont you ever get fed up posting all this hate via links
> dear oh dear
> Enjoy life, politics is not everything


"Hate"? You think that calling a corrupt government that can't even admit to its own policies out on that behaviour is "hate"??

I'll tell you what - I'd have had marginally more respect for this shower if they'd said "Yeah - we don't want all those Jamaicans here, and we don't give a fuck if we accidentally-on-purpose end up kicking out people who have every right to be here in order to please our racist fellow travellers"

But no - they haven't even got the guts to stand up and front their own policies. They have to pretend that those weren't really the policies, that they didn't really make them, and/or that nobody should expect to be able to hold them to account for decisions they've taken.

That's not "hate" - that's realism. And accountability.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 3, 2018)

Tories photoshop MP into community meeting for election propaganda. Badly


 


Tories’ fake MP/dog pic spawns hilarious p***-takes. Why not make your own?


----------



## MickiQ (May 3, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> Tories photoshop MP into community meeting for election propaganda. Badly
> 
> 
> View attachment 134341
> ...


Hoverdog is an internet meme but I never imagined they were real


----------



## MickiQ (May 3, 2018)

existentialist said:


> The Home Office quote at the bottom of that piece is telling. All the usual boilerplate about unacceptable behaviour not being tolerated, and then the usual loaded guff about misbehaving guests in Our Country. It's almost as if they can't see the connection between the two...


The one good (if you can call it that) thing in that article was at least the guy was honest about what he does.


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 3, 2018)

billbond said:


> Sort of agree i suppose
> But come on its a bit ott
> Everything ???!!!
> I have family with Councillors that are both Lab & Tory
> ...


----------



## billbond (May 3, 2018)

eatmorecheese said:


>


----------



## billbond (May 3, 2018)

existentialist said:


> "Hate"? You think that calling a corrupt government that can't even admit to its own policies out on that behaviour is "hate"??
> 
> I'll tell you what - I'd have had marginally more respect for this shower if they'd said "Yeah - we don't want all those Jamaicans here, and we don't give a fuck if we accidentally-on-purpose end up kicking out people who have every right to be here in order to please our racist fellow travellers"
> 
> ...



They are ALL corrupt imho
All at it


----------



## existentialist (May 3, 2018)

billbond said:


> They are ALL corrupt imho
> All at it


Course they are  Your agenda is showing


----------



## Nylock (May 3, 2018)

billbond said:


> Sorry but dont you ever get fed up posting all this hate via links
> dear oh dear
> Enjoy life, politics is not everything


Oh, the irony of saying 'politics is not everything' -on the fucking politics forum of all places! 

Whatever next?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 3, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> Tories photoshop MP into community meeting for election propaganda. Badly


----------



## billbond (May 4, 2018)

existentialist said:


> Course they are  Your agenda is showing


 of course you dont have one 
No agenda this end


----------



## Smoking kills (May 4, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


Good job I can't Photoshop. Or I'd have moved the dog left so it was shagging Javs leg, moved matey right and given him a dog lead and swopped his face with erm?


----------



## billbond (May 5, 2018)

Smoking kills said:


> Good job I can't Photoshop. Or I'd have moved the dog left so it was shagging Javs leg, moved matey right and given him a dog lead and swopped his face with erm?


 Not very good at it thou are you


----------



## existentialist (May 5, 2018)

billbond said:


> Not very good at it thou are you


Way to completely miss the point...


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 6, 2018)

Tory MP Michael Fabricant defends 'complete tw**' Twitter insult
He didn't know what twat meant?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2018)

I'm not sure anyone consciously thinks about its etymology.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2018)

Robert Browning famously misused the term in his 1841 poem "Pippa Passes", believing it was an item of nun's clothing:[4]

_Then owls and bats
Cowls and twats
Monks and nuns in a cloister's moods
Adjourn to the oak-stump pantry_
Its meaning in reality the same then as now, Browning's misconception probably arose from a line in a 1660 satirical poem, _Vanity of Vanities_:

_They talk't of his having a Cardinalls Hat
They'd send him as soon an Old Nuns Twat

_


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (May 8, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Handy list of suspensions and accusations (just) in April
> 
> View attachment 134240




Is there a source for this? Not doubting, just would be useful. Ta.


----------



## elbows (May 11, 2018)

The BBC seems to be taking the piss out of the tories 'real, playful  people' Instagram training 

Tories taught to be 'real' on Instagram


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> Tories photoshop MP into community meeting for election propaganda. Badly
> 
> 
> View attachment 134341
> ...


looks like he's wearing dogshit shoes


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> Robert Browning famously misused the term in his 1841 poem "Pippa Passes", believing it was an item of nun's clothing:[4]
> 
> _Then owls and bats
> Cowls and twats
> ...


you'll never guess what he put in his poem 'pippa pisses'


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 11, 2018)

Tories taught to be 'real' on Instagram

Tories told to appear "real" on social media. as opposed to "cunts"

(sorry for the language, but sometimes only one word hits the spot)


----------



## Poi E (May 11, 2018)

Hahahhah. "Encouraged to show they are real people." You fuckwits, it's the internet.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2018)

The Tories just REFUSED to make it illegal for political parties to take donations from tax dodgers and money launderers | Evolve Politics


----------



## teqniq (May 22, 2018)

This is not surprising though really, is it?


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2018)

teqniq said:


> This is not surprising though really, is it?


Nope. Sadly not.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2018)

teqniq said:


> This is not surprising though really, is it?



It'd be a turkey voting for christmas and then plucking itself, putting on a few strips of bacon and climbing into the oven.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 10, 2018)

Pro-Tory Facebook group filled with Islamophobic abuse

_A controversial pro-Conservative Facebook group has been exposed as containing Islamophobic, homophobic and racist comments about public figures including Sadiq Khan, Diane Abbott and anti-Brexit campaigner Gina Miller.


Comments include demands to “expel the London mayor” and “send back” immigrants, while another post states that “Islam should be banned”. There are also homophobic remarks about Scottish Tory leader Ruth Davidson, posted after she announced that she was pregnant.


A 42-page dossier of abusive material from the Conservative Debating Forum, a 2,700-strong Facebook group that can be joined by invitation or by permission of moderators, has been collected by the left-leaning Red Roar blog. It found that several sitting Tory MPs, as well as dozens of Tory councillors, were members of the closed group._


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2018)

Bill to make upskirting a criminal offence blocked by Tory MP Sir Christopher Chope


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 15, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Bill to make upskirting a criminal offence blocked by Tory MP Sir Christopher Chope


I just searched for him:

 
Unfortunately, his wikipedia page omits the first sentence


----------



## existentialist (Jun 15, 2018)

> The Thatcherite MP was first elected in 1983 and has previously voted against equal marriage, an amnesty of men convicted for homosexual acts, filibustered a bill to make revenge evictions an offence and called for the minimum wage to be abolished.


Sounds like a proper cunt.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jun 15, 2018)

It came after even bigger cunt Philip "Why it is so offensive to black up your face" Davis dragged out his speech to get the Bill chucked out.
This is Phil:
 
Phil doesn't like women, gays, equality, poor people, people that aren't white, (he prefers old and rich and male), political correctness, disabled people.
Phil is possibly still coming to terms with his latent homosexuality, poor thing.
Phil is a streak of piss.
You can read more about him here: Philip Davies - Wikipedia


----------



## killer b (Jun 15, 2018)

Lucy Fur said:


> Phil is possibly still coming to terms with his latent homosexuality, poor thing.


Isn't the assumption that homophobes are actually closeted homosexuals a bit... homophobic?


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 15, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Bill to make upskirting a criminal offence blocked by Tory MP Sir Christopher Chope


It's hard to imagine any motive for him doing this other than looking in the mirror this morning and declaring "Today I am going to be a complete cunt"


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jun 15, 2018)

killer b said:


> Isn't the assumption that homophobes are actually closeted homosexuals a bit... homophobic?



Not all homophobes, but possibly just this one. Point taken though, and I'll remove that bit if people find it offensive.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 15, 2018)

phil and team filibuster out a proposal to teach first aid in schools as part of the curriculum

Tory MPs block bill to give first aid training to children by talking non-stop until debate ends

presumably he then went home to kick his dog for no reason


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 15, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> phil and team filibuster out a proposal to teach first aid in schools as part of the curriculum
> 
> Tory MPs block bill to give first aid training to children by talking non-stop until debate ends
> 
> presumably he then went home to kick his dog for no reason


And this one is the same twat who talked out a bill to allow carers to park for free at hospitals and another to make it compulsory for rented houses to be fit for human habitation
We really need to start lynching some of these people.


----------



## bemused (Jun 15, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> It's hard to imagine any motive for him doing this other than looking in the mirror this morning and declaring "Today I am going to be a complete cunt"



They have leaked the Tory MP whatapps group about this wanker. Revealed: Conservative MPs turn on Christopher Chope on Tory WhatsApp | Coffee House


----------



## 8ball (Jun 15, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> It's hard to imagine any motive for him doing this other than looking in the mirror this morning and declaring "Today I am going to be a complete cunt"



It does look that way on the surface, but apparently when something hasn't been debated and attendance is thin he tends to do this to ensure scrutiny, and will be meeting next week to discuss the matter with those proposing the bill.

Must admit I was surprised this wasn't illegal under some existing law.


----------



## elbows (Jun 15, 2018)

8ball said:


> Must admit I was surprised this wasn't illegal under some existing law.



I've not read up on this stuff lately but I think I was under the impression that it could be dealt with under some existing legislation. But due to things like specific instances of the police not taking particular incidents seriously enough, and some possible loopholes, legislation to make it a specific offence in its own right seemed appropriate.


----------



## killer b (Jun 15, 2018)

bemused said:


> They have leaked the Tory MP whatapps group about this wanker. Revealed: Conservative MPs turn on Christopher Chope on Tory WhatsApp | Coffee House


They've 'leaked' some carefully edited comments from some MPs, made to look like part of a whatsapp conversation.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 15, 2018)

elbows said:


> I've not read up on this stuff lately but I think I was under the impression that it could be dealt with under some existing legislation. But due to things like specific instances of the police not taking particular incidents seriously enough, and some possible loopholes, legislation to make it a specific offence in its own right seemed appropriate.



I'm a bit sceptical about the idea of making new laws just because they can't be arsed to enforce the existing ones.


----------



## alex_ (Jun 15, 2018)

bemused said:


> They have leaked the Tory MP whatapps group about this wanker. Revealed: Conservative MPs turn on Christopher Chope on Tory WhatsApp | Coffee House



This is not real, goldsmith comes across really well. 

“Zac Goldsmith: He couldn’t give a toss. Loves the attention, which is why he keeps doing it. He blocked bills to pardon Alan Turing, prevent ‘revenge evictions’, ban wild animals in circuses, restrict hospital parking charges and much more besides.”

So it can’t be real.

Alex


----------



## 8ball (Jun 15, 2018)

alex_ said:


> This is not real, goldsmith comes across really well.
> 
> “Zac Goldsmith: He couldn’t give a toss. Loves the attention, which is why he keeps doing it. He blocked bills to pardon Alan Turing, prevent ‘revenge evictions’, ban wild animals in circuses, restrict hospital parking charges and much more besides.”
> 
> ...



I agree.  Smells like a bit of opportune self-promotion by Goldsmith.


----------



## killer b (Jun 15, 2018)

Yeah, if the leak of a whatsapp conversation makes the people involved in it look good, then it's not really a leak is it?


----------



## alex_ (Jun 15, 2018)

8ball said:


> I'm a bit sceptical about the idea of making new laws just because they can't be arsed to enforce the existing ones.



There is something to this, just because a piece of legislation is well meaning doesn’t meant it is well written.

It’s pretty obvious how a piece of legislation which criminalises taking photos in certain situations could go pretty badly wrong if it was poorly worded.

Alex


----------



## killer b (Jun 15, 2018)

alex_ said:


> There is something to this, just because a piece of legislation is well meaning doesn’t meant it is well written.
> 
> It’s pretty obvious how a piece of legislation which criminalises taking photos in certain situations could go pretty badly wrong if it was poorly worded.
> 
> Alex


yeah, it could end up with Sun photographers being accidentally caught up in it and jailed. 

....hang on a minute.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 15, 2018)

alex_ said:


> There is something to this, just because a piece of legislation is well meaning doesn’t meant it is well written.
> 
> It’s pretty obvious how a piece of legislation which criminalises taking photos in certain situations could go pretty badly wrong if it was poorly worded.



Or poorly enforced.

There are SOOO many laws, though.

If I was in charge I'd say ok, fine, make new laws if you want.  You just need to repeal two for every new one you make.  A lot of the "don't be a dick" laws have overlapping elements and heaps of the legal code is just shite to keep the gravy train running.


----------



## alex_ (Jun 15, 2018)

killer b said:


> yeah, it could end up with Sun photographers being accidentally caught up in it and jailed.
> 
> ....hang on a minute.



Or sexting teens or people just taking photos,

“hey mr photographer taking photos of Piccadilly Circus, i think you are trying to snap eros’s undies, you’re nicked”


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 15, 2018)

There really is no current law that can deal with upskirting in a public place though, so a specific law is needed. Whether this bill was worded robustly enough or not I have not idea. Chope's a fucking all-round wanker though, he's not doing this for any other reason than to be a cunt.


----------



## killer b (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## 8ball (Jun 15, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> There really is no current law that can deal with upskirting in a public place though, so a specific law is needed.



I’m still surprised it doesn’t come under a law that already exists, but if that’s the case, then there shouldn’t be too much of a difficulty getting one sorted.


----------



## bemused (Jun 15, 2018)

alex_ said:


> This is not real, goldsmith comes across really well.
> 
> “Zac Goldsmith: He couldn’t give a toss. Loves the attention, which is why he keeps doing it. He blocked bills to pardon Alan Turing, prevent ‘revenge evictions’, ban wild animals in circuses, restrict hospital parking charges and much more besides.”
> 
> ...



Goldsmith is a wally, but knowing Chope also objected to Turing's pardon just made me shake my head. What did he do to 'earn' a Sir?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 15, 2018)

I thought Davies was the only tory MP That (if I was a violent man) I'd be inclined to hunt down and introduce to a rounders bat over a number of hours. Chope now joins this exclusive fantasy list





Caveat, violence rarely solves anything other than extreme situations and should be used sparingly


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jun 15, 2018)

bellaozzydog said:


> I thought Davies was the only tory MP That (if I was a violent man) I'd be inclined to hunt down and introduce to a rounders bat over a number of hours. Chope now joins this exclusive fantasy list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just eeek out the violence with the bat over several days.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 15, 2018)

8ball said:


> I agree.  Smells like a bit of opportune self-promotion by Goldsmith.


Tis a sad day when I agree with something Goldsmith said


----------



## existentialist (Jun 16, 2018)

bemused said:


> Goldsmith is a wally, but knowing Chope also objected to Turing's pardon just made me shake my head. What did he do to 'earn' a Sir?


"Services to politics", I believe. The mind boggles.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 16, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 138229


I emailed yesterday after seeing him 'object' on the news. I asked if he was a voyeur, or was protecting voyeur friends. What a dinosaur.


----------



## bemused (Jun 17, 2018)

Genius


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 30, 2018)

Jeremy Hunt can't remember if his wife is Chinese or Japanese - during a meeting with the Chinese Government 

Jeremy Hunt calls describing his Chinese wife as Japanese a ‘terrible mistake’


----------



## gawkrodger (Jul 31, 2018)

Bet her advisors loved her for this

Milton says 'leave it a year' on T-levels


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 19, 2018)

Boris Johnson's unused water cannon sold for scrap at £300,000 loss


----------



## Poi E (Nov 19, 2018)

He is quite mad.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 19, 2018)

Poi E said:


> He is quite mad.



Mad? He’s livid, he never got to use it!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 13, 2018)

Multi-pronged fail as Raab a)Doesn't understand the difference between the Y axis of a chart and the slope of a line on that chart, and b) Helpfully illustrates that we're still worse off than we were when his party came to power, and c) Recovery from the recession went to shit as soon as Brexit was invoked.

Link to tweet



text of tweet:
@DominicRaab
ONS data showing real wages rising at fastest rate in 10 years ... is good news for working Britain.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 13, 2018)

Crispy said:


> Multi-pronged fail as Raab a)Doesn't understand the difference between the Y axis of a chart and the slope of a line on that chart, and b) Helpfully illustrates that we're still worse off than we were when his party came to power, and c) What recovery there was went to shit as soon as Brexit was invoked.
> 
> Link to tweet
> 
> ...


"*working* Britain", FFS


----------



## elbows (Feb 4, 2019)

Dorries again. Including bonus 'apology' that ticks a whole load more boxes on the scum chart.

MP gets two Asian women confused on Twitter



> The MP for Mid Bedfordshire tweeted a video with Ash Sarkar in it - she's a political journalist at Novara Media.
> 
> The tweet said Ms Sarkar "may be" the prospective candidate for Chingford and Woodford Green, but it was actually Faiza Shaheen.
> 
> ...





> She hasn't responded to that request on Twitter but has emailed Newsbeat apologising: "I wasn't sure. It was a tiny video on my small phone screen when I wrote it.
> 
> "I'm obviously really sorry if it caused any offence. I was just guessing really, hence my careful wording of the tweet as in 'may be'.
> 
> "It was the accent I was basing the identification on via my phone as I thought I recognised the voice and it sounded like Faiza."





> Nadine Dorries also told Newsbeat that she has had a lot of abuse on Twitter herself.
> 
> "I think I honestly have a right to be more offended at some of the appalling tweets posted my way.
> 
> "Sad that so many people are quick to scream the word 'racist' when institutional racism in the form of anti-semitism is so rife in the Labour Party and real harmful abuse is being ignored."


----------



## weepiper (Feb 6, 2019)

Ross Thomson MP 'escorted from the Strangers' Bar by police' after allegations of sexual touching

Scottish Tory MP 'removed from Westminster bar by police'


----------



## Celyn (Feb 6, 2019)

Driven to such behaviour by stress caused by Brexit, of course.


----------



## Poi E (Feb 7, 2019)

Bloody shame charges weren't pressed. A by-election in Scotland would be an interesting thing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2019)

Crispy said:


> text of tweet:
> @DominicRaab
> ONS data showing real wages rising at fastest rate in 10 years ... is good news for working Britain.


Wasn't he the one surprised to find Dover was quite a busy place ?


----------



## Poi E (Feb 7, 2019)

Well, he knew about the _migrants_


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2019)

.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2019)

John Lewis toryism mask slips...

Mayor Andy Street faces probe over Twitter exchange



Planks! 

Good job Street never found out I had 5 JLP membership cards in different names & emails to get shitloads of their free cake & coffee; mugs.


----------



## elbows (Feb 8, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Planks!



Councillor Bob was already unamused by certain tweets reappearing in the public eye, although that time it wasnt one of his.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2019)

Dangerous, deluded, dissembling little shit-stain...


----------



## Poi E (Feb 11, 2019)

I thought the interview where he wanted to build bases abroad and said Australia and NZ are looking to the UK for leadership was just a bit of nonsense. Seems to be making a habit of it. Playing to the gallery or really quite deluded?


----------



## Celyn (Feb 11, 2019)

Both, I think.    I do have slight doubts about the idea of Australia and New Zealand looking to the UK for leadership. 

Not bloody likely.


----------



## Poi E (Feb 11, 2019)

No. China will do.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 12, 2019)

A chink in their carapace, or was this a purely cynical / self-serving  move ?



> What’s behind the rise in demand for food banks? Over the past few years, the default Conservative line has been that the reasons people need emergency help are ‘complex’. This is certainly true: the figures released by the Trussell Trust, which runs the largest network of food banks in the country, show that there is no one factor in food bank use. But those figures also show quite clearly that problems with the payments of benefits, or cuts to benefits, are a major driver: the top four reasons cited for referring someone to a food bank in 2017-18 were low income (28.49 per cent), benefit delays (23.74 per cent), benefit change (17.72 per cent) and debt (8.53 per cent). Other factors included homelessness, sickness, no recourse to public funds, domestic abuse, delayed wages, feeding children during the school holidays and being turned down for a short-term benefit advance.





> Today, Work and Pensions Secretary Amber Rudd took the unusual step of acknowledging this. She told the Commons:
> 
> ‘It’s absolutely clear there were challenges with the initial roll-out of universal credit and the main issue that led to an increase in food bank use could have been the fact that people had difficulties accessing their money early enough.
> 
> ...



Amber Rudd changes the Tory tune on food banks | Coffee House


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 12, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> A chink in their carapce, or was this a purely cynical / self-serving  move ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Angling for the 'marginally more human' ticket for the next leadership election probably.  Not a high bar to aim for.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 12, 2019)

Yeah, it’s positioning. Not only for leadership but also for liberal/left-ish/centrist types that are a bit disappointed by Corbyn and looking for a new political home.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 3, 2019)

This is so spectacularly dumb that i'm not sure this thread really does it justice, but thought it the most appropriate (?).

What an utter cunt ...


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 3, 2019)

Fits well with Patel’s smirk while she delivered this sound bite.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 3, 2019)

Patel is one of a kind with Chris Grayling: they somehow manage to be dead-eyed, ruthless sociopaths and incompetent at the same time. It's not a winning combination.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 3, 2019)

Are you a graduate ?
Have you never actually worked apart from a bit of time in corporate PR ?
Are you known amongst your acquaintances as being a bit of a slimy shit ?
And shallow?
And pretty thick? 
Are you utterly lacking in any kind of empathy for your fellow man?


John the Conservative party today!

There’s a ministerial post with your name on it!

Plenty of room for extra curricular income from lucrative sidelines as well

Join today


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Are you a graduate ?
> Have you never actually worked apart from a bit of time in corporate PR ?
> Are you known amongst your acquaintances as being a bit of a slimy shit ?
> And shallow?
> ...



You forgot "There's a chance to indulge your perverse sexual urges, secure in the knowledge that MI5 will cover up your peccadilloes 'for the good of the country/national security' ".


----------



## Anju (Oct 3, 2019)

Maybe she's only just become aware of computers but probably just thick as shit.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 3, 2019)

The ability to open your mouth and use words without actually saying anything is a skill.  Not a prized skill but, you know...


----------



## existentialist (Oct 4, 2019)

I hadn't realised until watching a bit of Parliament TV just how dim a lot of MPs are.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 4, 2019)

It's the education system in Britain.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 4, 2019)

existentialist said:


> I hadn't realised until watching a bit of Parliament TV just how dim a lot of MPs are.


Everything is done for them by 'their people' in the office save:
1. smiling/glad-handing for photo ops
2. remembering which one of two doors they've been told to walk through
Doesn't need much ability.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 7, 2019)

Turbo PFI

Costing the NHS billions 

There are more sensible ways to fund this given that long term government debt is so fucking  cheap atm but obvs that’s not gonna happen 

Gerrymandering corrupt self serving lying cunts . When will we learn?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 9, 2019)

*Blood pressure trigger warning*


----------



## existentialist (Oct 9, 2019)

brogdale said:


> *Blood pressure trigger warning*



That man's a cunt. Utterly, utterly out of touch. Elected to Parliament by well-off farmer types, in a county with some of the highest deprivation in Wales. If he even remotely had his finger on the pulse, he'd know how stupid and fucking heartless statements like that were. But he hasn't, and he doesn't. He'll probably get re-elected.


----------



## Ming (Oct 9, 2019)

brogdale said:


> *Blood pressure trigger warning*



He’s trolling.


----------



## Ming (Oct 9, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Turbo PFI
> 
> Costing the NHS billions
> 
> ...


I think we’ve learned. But about one third of voters haven’t. And DeFeffel and Trump have realized this.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 25, 2020)

Get the knob out.


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 25, 2020)

'apologises after' is a bit misleading. 13 years after...


----------



## brogdale (Feb 25, 2020)

billy_bob said:


> 'apologises after' is a bit misleading. 13 years after...


He did leave that hanging there for a long while.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 5, 2020)

Fuck. Right. Off.









						Petition: Don’t criminalise trespass
					

The Government's manifesto stated “we will make intentional trespass a criminal offence”: an extreme, illiberal & unnecessary attack on ancient freedoms that would threaten walkers, campers, and the wider public. It would further tilt the law in favour of the landowning 1% who own half the country.




					petition.parliament.uk


----------



## gosub (Mar 17, 2020)

__





						Tory MP defends 'get a life' tweet sent 'in error' to sick pay query
					

A Tory MP said a tweet sent to someone asking about sick pay which read "get a life" was not meant to be shared to them.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Mar 17, 2020)

gosub said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'll be like the 'error' made when my local tory GLA candidate, then just a borough councillor, told me to fuck off.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 22, 2020)

Just had this local Tory leaflet/'newsletter" shoved through the door.
WTF are they thinking?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 13, 2020)

Chancellor Rishi Sunak mistakenly joins rebels in chlorine chicken vote Sunak joins chlorine chicken rebels by mistake


----------



## teqniq (May 14, 2020)

Oops



This appears to be a response to Johnson's apparently dismal performance at PMQ's as a pose to Starmer.

thread here


----------



## brogdale (May 14, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Oops
> 
> View attachment 212487
> View attachment 212488
> ...


The unpleasant Maria Caulfield has deleted her twitter account!  

Having their lying psychopathic leader exposed as such seems to be destabilising some of the dim lobby fodder.


----------



## teqniq (May 14, 2020)

brogdale said:


> The unpleasant Maria Caulfield has deleted her twitter account!
> 
> Having their lying psychopathic leader exposed as such seems to be destabilising some of the dim lobby fodder.


Yes, I noticed.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 18, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Are you a graduate ?
> Have you never actually worked apart from a bit of time in corporate PR ?
> Are you known amongst your acquaintances as being a bit of a slimy shit ?
> And shallow?
> ...


That sounds more like resume of a Guardian columnist.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 2, 2020)

Couldn't figure where else to put it, but this seems apt.

So what's JRM's game with this whole "voting queue" for Parliament thing? It's so self-evidently stupid that I'm assuming, possibly against historical evidence, that there's something else going on?

Think I saw someone suggest it was intended to slow down the mechanics of Parliament in order to prevent any meaningful action on Brexit (remember that?).


----------



## teqniq (Jun 2, 2020)

He's taking the piss because he can.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 2, 2020)

Will hopefully teach some of them that having a massive majority isn't always a good thing.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 2, 2020)

> UK Parliament MPs have, after 45 minutes, voted 242 to 185 against amendment D which would have allowed remote voting in the House of Commons to continue



Fuck me, the idiots actually voted for it


----------



## BassJunkie (Jun 2, 2020)

To disenfranchise a particular demographic and to get cheerleaders behind Johnson in time for tomorrow's PMQs I suspect.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 2, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Fuck me, the idiots actually voted for it



Turkeys are not just for Christmas


----------



## teqniq (Jun 2, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Couldn't figure where else to put it, but this seems apt.
> 
> So what's JRM's game with this whole "voting queue" for Parliament thing? It's so self-evidently stupid that I'm assuming, possibly against historical evidence, that there's something else going on?
> 
> Think I saw someone suggest it was intended to slow down the mechanics of Parliament in order to prevent any meaningful action on Brexit (remember that?).


----------



## two sheds (Jun 2, 2020)

MPs join 90-minute-long queue to vote to end virtual voting

and another


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 2, 2020)

And, after saying that in the line to vote on whether remote voting should continue... well, you can guess exactly where this is going.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 2, 2020)

Yep voting for something sensible = 'rebellion' I'm sure that'll continue


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 3, 2020)

Getting all the MPs back into Parliament was clearly a good idea, as business minister Alok Sharma has been taken ill today, after feverishly sweating his way through a debate. He's been sent home and tested for coronavirus, presumably after spreading his germs all over the Parliamentary Estate...


----------



## NoXion (Jun 4, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> And, after saying that in the line to vote on whether remote voting should continue... well, you can guess exactly where this is going.




What a spineless little fucking cuntweasel.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 4, 2020)

Will a positive test result and/or someone he was near catching it kill the Mogg bollocks from yesterday ?


----------



## brogdale (Jun 4, 2020)

Briandead Lewis said on R4 that Sharma may have been suffering from 'severe hay fever'


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2020)

Government confirms free school meals scheme won't continue over summer holiday
					

The scheme has helped to support those who normally get free school meals while they have been at home due to covid-19



					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2020)

Some cheerful news at least 









						Suffolk Tory councillor suspended for reposting racist Facebook messages
					

One of the best-known Conservatives in Ipswich has been suspended by his party at both the county and borough councils after reposting...




					www.ipswichstar.co.uk


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 7, 2020)

The _Sunday Mirror_ is reporting that Priti Patel is in the shit for not coming out in support of Cummings over his 60-mile eyesight test, and the _Mail on Sunday_ has it that Officer Crabtree Rishi Sunak is at odds with BJ over various issues and positioning himself as a potential leadership challenger. Of course, they're just Sunday-paper gossip, but if there's any truth in either it could be fun to watch...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> The _Sunday Mirror_ is reporting that Priti Patel is in the shit for not coming out in support of Cummings over his 60-mile eyesight test, and the _Mail on Sunday_ has it that Officer Crabtree Rishi Sunak is at odds with BJ over various issues and positioning himself as a potential leadership challenger. Of course, they're just Sunday-paper gossip, but if there's any truth in either it could be fun to watch...


The nest of vipers will always be dragging each other down to get themselves ahead or win points. They are all cunts and all at it.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 7, 2020)

Just arm them all with garden tools, stick them in a big room and let them fight it out. Last one alive gets the crown Would get some decent pay-per-view revenue.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2020)

The view from across the pond. Hard to argue with any of it. 









						Opinion | The U.K. Needs a Real Government, Not Boris Johnson’s Puppet Cabinet (Published 2020)
					

This prime minister has set his government up to fail. We can’t afford that right now.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2020)

Behind a paywall but seems the Torygraph are frothing at the incompetence


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2020)

Another bad apple  



> Conservative MP Daniel Kawczynski is facing calls to be suspended for sharing a platform with some of Europe's leading far-right politicians.











						MP criticised for attending 'far-right' conference - BBC News
					

Tory MP Daniel Kawczynski hits back at calls for suspension over appearance with nationalist leaders.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Jun 14, 2020)

Fucking hell. Talk about re-arranging the deck chairs on the Titanic. The swollen members of this maladministration are a bunch of time-wasting incompetents.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 14, 2020)

What in the fucking fuck is that Dowden/Churchill thing (just above) about? 

FFS!! 

It's *any* kind of piece of piss to find *any* pictures of Churchill you want on line, and even more of them that you don't want!

But lets moan about *Evil Left Wing Censorship* instead!!!!
*Oh Noes!!! It's Political Correctness** Gone Idiot-Cliche!!  *

**My arse


----------



## alex_ (Jun 15, 2020)

“No-one has ever been charged, and police have said that some reported drone sightings may have been Sussex Police's own craft.”

lol


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2020)

Should have got the ferry company to sort it



			U.K. Judge Won’t Force Government to Release Mask-Contract Terms


----------



## two sheds (Jun 16, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Should have got the ferry company to sort it
> 
> 
> 
> U.K. Judge Won’t Force Government to Release Mask-Contract Terms



"Crisp Websites Ltd., trading as PestFix" 

at least we'll be protected if there's a plague of rats


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2020)

Good boost for the UK tourism industry 



> The European commission has launched an app and website that provide travellers with real-time information about coronavirus rules and the status of infections in each European country. A commission spokesman told the Guardian the UK was not included as the government had not asked to be involved.







__





						Dismay after UK fails to join EU-led scheme to revive tourism | Travel & leisure | The Guardian
					

Hospitality sector calls on No 10 to rethink absence from travel information app and website




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2020)

Any update on the £120m Festival of Brexit?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Any update on the £120m Festival of Brexit?


it'll be £12 and see boris johnson handing out jars of pickled onions to the first 20 people to turn up


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> it'll be £12 and see boris johnson handing out jars of pickled onions to the first 20 people to turn up


Lapland new Brexit


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Lapland new Brexit


boris johnson's festival of brexit will make blobbyland look like disneyworld


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 16, 2020)

Not sure if anyone mentioned this already: in the depths of lockdown, Priti Vacant emerged from a period of welcome silence to declare shoplifting was down. Every cloud.....


----------



## existentialist (Jun 16, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> it'll be £12 and see boris johnson handing out jars of pickled onions to the first 20 people to turn up


...only to discover that they're the not pickled onions, because the mate he awarded the contract to supply them misheard and thought he'd said "ball gags", and supplied jars of pickled fetish gear that explode when you open them. And only a quarter of the number ordered.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2020)

> An MP has called on the government to ensure there is a new freedom of movement scheme for dogs to replace the current EU pet passport scheme that will be lost as a result of Brexit.
> 
> Tory MP Bob Stewart made a plea for an extension of the arrangements as he explained that his two dogs make several trips across the Channel each year











						WATCH: Tory Brexiteer calls for new freedom of movement scheme to allow...
					

An MP has called on the government to ensure there is a new freedom of movement scheme for dogs to replace the current EU pet passport...




					www.theneweuropean.co.uk


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 17, 2020)

Incompetence a built-in feature of this government... 
Incompetence is a built-in feature, not a bug in Boris Johnson's government | Rafael Behr


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 17, 2020)

It doesn't get much more ruthlessly incompetent than this:



Hoping this one blows up in their faces big time.  I imagine even the most dyed-in-the-wool Tory is going to find it pretty distasteful.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> It doesn't get much more ruthlessly incompetent than this:


@MarcusRatcliffe


----------



## teqniq (Jun 17, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> It doesn't get much more ruthlessly incompetent than this:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping this one blows up in their faces big time.  I imagine even the most dyed-in-the-wool Tory is going to find it pretty distasteful.



Petition set up by the Good Law Project:









						This petition is now closed - Good Law Project
					

Thank you for your support. Over 200,000 people have signed this petition and helped make it a success. The Government has now said that the nursing students who stepped up to join the frontline of the...




					actionnetwork.org


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2020)

> Penny Mordaunt calls for cenotaph vandals to be sent to 'battle camps'
> She says the move would give them a "new appreciation of just what these people go through for their sakes".











						Penny Mordaunt calls for cenotaph vandals to be sent to 'battle camps'
					

She says the move would give them a "new appreciation of just what these people go through for their sakes".




					news.sky.com


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2020)

Quite enjoying this chaps regular #TheWeekInTory Twitter updates

Thread:


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 18, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Penny Mordaunt calls for cenotaph vandals to be sent to 'battle camps'
> 
> 
> She says the move would give them a "new appreciation of just what these people go through for their sakes".
> ...



Tory kneejerk reaction. See also the panacea-for-all-ills of my childhood: "They should bring back National Service!"


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 18, 2020)

isvicthere? said:


> Tory kneejerk reaction. See also the panacea-for-all-ills of my childhood: "They should bring back National Service!"


And, The Birch!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 18, 2020)

She’d have, what, three people in that battle camp? Waste of time posturing bullshit.


----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2020)

'battle camp' sounds like one of those ironman challenge things for camo-clad walts that they advertise on facebook.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 18, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> And, The Birch!



Also, shortly after the referendum, a poll of brexit voters was commissioned to see what things they would most like to see "come back." Imperial measurements and corporal punishment in schools rated high, but top of the pops was, predictably..... the death penalty.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 18, 2020)

Death penalty for Tory cabinet ministers?


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 18, 2020)

Raab has lodged his foot firmly in his mouth  with his comments on taking the knee, wouldnt have seen him as a game of thrones fan.
eta spelling


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 18, 2020)

He could do with being doused in molten gold, though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 18, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> Raab has lodge his foot firmly in his mouth  with his comments on taking the knee, wouldnt have seen him as a game of thrones fan.


he said 'the' game of thrones. Nobody calls it that who actually watched it.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 18, 2020)

I missed that nuance ,my brain was in wtf mode.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 18, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> He could do with being doused in molten gold, though.



He does like a golden shower


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2020)

'Ordered to apologise' 

That is all okay then 









						'Patronising' Tory MP ordered to apologise for failing to declare directorships
					

A standards report found Marcus Fysh made three breaches of the code of conduct for MPs - and took a 'patronising' tone to the officials investigating him



					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2020)

This will go well... 

BT and Serco among bidders competing to run Britain's unfortunately named Skynet military satellite system 

Obviously nothing has gone wrong *yet* but it will so best to put it on the record.


----------



## fieryjack (Jun 18, 2020)

Badgers said:


> This will go well...
> 
> BT and Serco among bidders competing to run Britain's unfortunately named Skynet military satellite system
> 
> Obviously nothing has gone wrong *yet* but it will so best to put it on the record.


Skynet has been running for about 50yrs in various incarnations.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2020)

fieryjack said:


> Skynet has been running for about 50yrs in various incarnations.


Cheers


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2020)

__





						Student nurses irate after NHS frontline contracts cut short | NHS | The Guardian
					

Paid placements ended early, leaving final-year students in England with no income




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2020)

Our health secretary...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## teqniq (Jun 19, 2020)

Badgers Ah i see.


----------



## [62] (Jun 19, 2020)

Anyone else have this ad pop up on Facebook? I genuinely thought it was a parody, although I'm told Conservative Voters for Boris Johnson are some sort of pro-Theresa May retribution group. Don't know how true that is. It's rare for Tories to play out their feuds so publicly.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 19, 2020)

How the fuck can we move on????


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2020)

Government faces legal action over handling of coronavirus pandemic
					

The civil claim is being brought against Matt Hancock and Public Health England




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				




Good good


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2020)

Exclusive: Egyptian billionaire’s firm’s £1.5m export deal unveiled days after Tory donation
					

Unatrac gave the Conservatives £125,000 in January. Six days later the firm's taxpayer-backed deal was announced. Opposition MP calls for official inquiry.




					www.opendemocracy.net
				




The dirt is piling up


----------



## brogdale (Jun 19, 2020)

Mantlepiece man was back tonight..


----------



## hash tag (Jun 19, 2020)

Was there a better time to do this   Tory activist suspended for tweeting that Labour MP Naz Shah should ‘go back to Pakistan’


----------



## teqniq (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2020)

Student nurses 'not deemed to be providing a service', says MP
					

Around 25,000 student nurses opted in to assist the NHS during the COVID-19 pandemic.



					nursingnotes.co.uk


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## existentialist (Jun 22, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> View attachment 218964


There's some fucking awful justification on that text. Cunts, even if I agree with every word.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 22, 2020)

existentialist said:


> There's some fucking awful justification on that text. Cunts, even if I agree with every word.



I knew you meant type layout when you said "justification", but all the same I had to check Wiki (under "Typographic alignment") to *remind* myself exactly what you meant .... 




			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> A common type of text alignment in print media is "justification", where the spaces between words and between glyphs or letters are stretched or compressed in order to align both the left and right ends of consecutive lines of text.



(And I just wanted to ensure no _political_ justification was possible ...   ... because there are no worse "Cunts" than Tories!  )


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2020)

2016-20 in the UK

3 Prime Ministers
4 Chancellors
4 Home Secretaries
4 Foreign Secretaries
2 general elections
45 govt defeats in the Commons


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 25, 2020)

Badgers said:


> 2016-20 in the UK
> 
> 3 Prime Ministers
> 4 Chancellors
> ...



Well , at least I know it wasnt my fault


----------



## baldrick (Jun 25, 2020)

Westferry planning row: Jenrick texted property developer, documents show

Is the developer THE richard desmond?


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 25, 2020)

baldrick said:


> Westferry planning row: Jenrick texted property developer, documents show
> 
> Is the developer THE richard desmond?



You mean the pornographer - as he hates being known - and ex-owner of the _Express_? If so, yes.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 26, 2020)

Tbf I think Desmond has given the Tories more than enough (in propaganda terms) over the years, 12,000 is nothing.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2020)

__





						'We've bought the wrong satellites': UK tech gamble baffles experts | Politics | The Guardian
					

Bid for 20% of OneWeb to replace Galileo after Brexit ‘looks like nationalism trumping industrial policy’<br>




					amp.theguardian.com
				




Be interesting to see the tender process, checks and measures on this one.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 28, 2020)

Badgers said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snort. I think we all know there probably aren't any.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 28, 2020)

Badgers said:


> 2016-20 in the UK
> 
> 3 Prime Ministers
> 4 Chancellors
> ...



Yet still no bananas and no republic.


----------



## tim (Jun 30, 2020)

Steam is coming out of Theresa May's ears in this clip about the choice of the new National Security Adviser poor old Pob is left squirming


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 30, 2020)

tim said:


> Steam is coming out of Theresa May's ears in this clip about the choice of the new National Security Adviser poor old Pob is left squirming




And here is Gove's response, which meets with a proper death stare from May:


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 30, 2020)

From a couple of years ago:







Something of a role reversal happening?!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2020)

Some more on this:


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2020)

__





						EU commission rejects Raab's claims in medical procurement row | Coronavirus | The Guardian
					

UK foreign secretary has said EU invite for Covid-19 scheme was sent to old email address




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 7, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Some more on this:




Maugham and a few journalists have been furtling around this story for a couple of weeks.  Interesting to see someone from _The Times_ mention it: hopefully it's starting to gain some traction.  Hopefully, too, some will start linking it with the contract-tracing app contract that went to one of Cummings' mates and the Jenrick/Desmond scandal, which might start to create a 'Tory sleaze' narrative of the kind that did the Major government no good.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 7, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Some more on this:



How on earth is it possible that these cunts can routinely do this kind of thing and not be held accountable. What has gone so wrong?


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 7, 2020)

existentialist said:


> How on earth is it possible that these cunts can routinely do this kind of thing and not be held accountable. What has gone so wrong?



As we've found over the last five years the British machinery of government is all founded on the assumption that people will behave like _jolly good chaps_, and there's nothing to restrain those who won't play by the 'rules,' especially when the baying right-wing press are on their side.

On a more politically positive note, BJ has shat the bed with his attempt to blame care homes for the number of deaths they've suffered.  Seems to have gone down like a nice cup of cold vomit in most quarters.


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 7, 2020)

There really are no depths that these shitbags will go to screw the country over. BoJo's latest blame the care sector is just sickening. How this plays out in the Tory heartlands will tell whether they rein him in or carry on lapping up this shit?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> As we've found over the last five years the British machinery of government is all founded on the assumption that people will behave like _jolly good chaps_, and there's nothing to restrain those who won't play by the 'rules,' especially when the baying right-wing press are on their side.
> 
> On a more politically positive note, BJ has shat the bed with his attempt to blame care homes for the number of deaths they've suffered.  Seems to have gone down like a nice cup of cold vomit in most quarters.



His complete unwillingness to take any responsibility is a fucking gift isn't it? Its also something he's never hidden away so its just so funny watching people realise it and being astonished when its always been there front and centre.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 7, 2020)

The absolute fucking state of this:



And what's that weird deflating toad impression about?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 7, 2020)

teqniq said:


> The absolute fucking state of this:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's that weird deflating toad impression about?



I think that is its own species' equivalent of a self-satisfied, smug chuckle.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 7, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I think that is its own species' equivalent of a self-satisfied, smug chuckle.


Yeah maybe, epic fail for me though.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 7, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Yeah maybe, epic fail for me though.


TBH, Mark Francois is the very definition of epic fail, whatever noises he makes.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 7, 2020)

teqniq said:


> The absolute fucking state of this:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's that weird deflating toad impression about?




Wasn't it Marina Hyde who described Francois as 'a sort of inflatable idiot'?  Perhaps that's the sound of him inflating - or deflating, even.  She was certainly right about him being an idiot.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2020)

He voted against it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2020)

*Sigh*


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 9, 2020)

Badgers said:


> *He voted against it*




Not obvious from Googling, but did Hancock really vote against this bill?  

Or against some previous version?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Not obvious from Googling, but did Hancock really vote against this bill?
> 
> Or against some previous version?


This bill


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 9, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Not obvious from Googling, but did Hancock really vote against this bill?
> 
> Or against some previous version?


he has never voted in favour of anything similar to this bill, he has always opposed it.


----------



## prunus (Jul 9, 2020)

Badgers said:


> This bill



I’m not sure he did - he voted against a motion to include in it a new clause 22 (recourse to public funds), a vote which they nays won (largely split on party lines), but the bill itself was passed on 3rd reading and is now with the lords.

E2a: I don’t think there was a vote on the bill itself, 3rd readings can pass unopposed if fewer than 6 MPs request a vote. Or something.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 9, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Not obvious from Googling, but did Hancock really vote against this bill?
> 
> Or against some previous version?











						Matthew Hancock MP, West Suffolk
					

Read Matthew Hancock's contributions to Parliament, including speeches and questions, investigate their voting record, and get email alerts on their activity




					www.theyworkforyou.com


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2020)

Hardly the usual post about corruption and negligence but look at this cunt. Jumps on and over a low wall, thinks he doing Parkour.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 11, 2020)

Be thankful he remembered his PE kit and didn't have to do it in his pants.


----------



## gosub (Jul 12, 2020)

Face coverings will not be made compulsory in shops, Michael Gove says
					

Government backs away from compulsion – after Boris Johnson had hinted at copying Scotland by introducing the rule




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2020)

Brexit is going really well


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 13, 2020)

Gove says people will use their common sense in using face coverings in shops. 

That clearly worked well with all the drunk people in Soho last weekend, also using their common sense...


----------



## existentialist (Jul 13, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Gove says people will use their common sense in using face coverings in shops.
> 
> That clearly worked well with all the drunk people in Soho last weekend, also using their common sense...


I imagine that common sense, being something completely alien to Govey-babes ( (c) Dead Ringers), assumes some kind of magical significance, as far as he is concerned.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 14, 2020)

David Davis still trying to fight 'the row of the summer' (of 2017):



Needless to say, the Longworth article he's referring to is complete and utter bollocks.


----------



## Smangus (Jul 14, 2020)

Brexiteers in not happy at getting what they wanted row...


----------



## ska invita (Jul 14, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Why Britain must ditch the Brexit deal
> 
> 
> Only by replacing the Withdrawal Agreement will Britain become a truly sovereign nation.
> ...


three references to ww2 in there, great stuff


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 14, 2020)

ska invita said:
			
		

> three references to ww2 in there, great stuff






			
				Bonkers Article said:
			
		

> The May administration were either fools or knaves to agree to this [Withdrawal Agreement], and the Johnson government must repudiate it or be forever the government who left the troops on the beaches at Dunkirk.
> *Johnson is a scholar of Winston Churchill*, but the rational choice in the summer of 1940 would have been to seek terms to end the war as Foreign Secretary Lord Halifax wanted rather than fight on for liberty.
> The battle to leave the EU is coming to an end. The battle for Britain is just beginning — and we are about to find out if Johnson is more Churchill or Halifax.



Not just WWII references, but at least one actual lie too!! (bolded bit)
2014 New Statesman review by Dr. Richard Evans** of Johnson's 'Churchill biography' here -- just to remind you  of how lazy and stupid Boris Johnson was even seven years ago! 

**Actual, genuine historian!!


----------



## RTWL (Jul 15, 2020)

Right so after covid 19 was clocked there were a lot of UK farmers complaining that the cheap exploitable labour would not be around to pick the fruit and veg this year.

We (travellers) assumed that we might get our old jobs back ! 

Nope. They just flew in a couple of planes of workers from eastern Europe during full lock down. 
On top of that they have been using covid to evict us more, and in more interesting ways. 

Fucking Tories.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 15, 2020)

RTWL said:


> ight so after covid 19 was clocked there were a lot of UK farmers complaining that the cheap exploitable labour would not be around to pick the fruit and veg this year.
> 
> We (travellers) assumed that we might get our old jobs back !
> 
> ...


Two planes of people doesnt come close to filling the workforce gap that has existed...there was a recruitment campaign to get british people to do the work - it fell short of the numbers needed, though despite lower capacity a majority (definitely more than 50%) of the picking has been getting done - final figures on what has gone to waste aren't yet clear at this point in the year. 
Long thread on it here,
Agree about fucking tories though


----------



## RTWL (Jul 15, 2020)

We had skilled workers here that were organising to take those positions that are not mentioned in that thread. Hence the post.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2020)

RTWL said:


> We had skilled workers here that were organising to take those positions that are not mentioned in that thread. Hence the post.


Another sickening failing from this disgraced government


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 15, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Maugham and a few journalists have been furtling around this story for a couple of weeks.  Interesting to see someone from _The Times_ mention it: hopefully it's starting to gain some traction.  Hopefully, too, some will start linking it with the contract-tracing app contract that went to one of Cummings' mates and the Jenrick/Desmond scandal, which might start to create a 'Tory sleaze' narrative of the kind that did the Major government no good.



Finally made it into a mainstream paper. Fingers crossed this is just the start...


----------



## ska invita (Jul 15, 2020)

RTWL said:


> We had skilled workers here that were organising to take those positions that are not mentioned in that thread. Hence the post.


what do you mean organising? did you apply and get rejected?


----------



## RTWL (Jul 15, 2020)

ska invita said:


> what do you mean organising? did you apply and get rejected?



FFT did a lot of work trying to stop us being evicted constantly so we could step back into our previous occupations. Unfortunately they failed and we are getting evicted more frequently currently .  
The concensus between everyone I know was to take those positions back as the work was a large part of our culture.
The Tories obviously don't agree because 
A. They want to exterminate us.
B. We ask for higher pay than exploited imports.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2020)

*THREAD*


----------



## two sheds (Jul 15, 2020)

They couldn't even fix the vote on their own intelligence committee despite having a majority on it 



Badgers said:


>


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 28, 2020)

That can't be real. They can't be that fucking dense.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 28, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> That can't be real. They can't be that fucking dense.



Kill. The. Poor.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 28, 2020)

Nah has to be a windup.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 28, 2020)

I think I saw somewhere that it had been identified as a spoof Matt Hancock account. The trouble is that these twats have jumped the shark so often and to such an extreme degree that it's virtually impossible to tell the difference between real and satire.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 28, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I think I saw somewhere that it had been identified as a spoof Matt Hancock account. The trouble is that these twats have jumped the shark so often and to such an extreme degree that it's virtually impossible to tell the difference between real and satire.


Yeah, it's increasingly difficult to differentiate between reality and satire, frightening.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 28, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Yeah, it's increasingly difficult to differentiate between reality and satire, frightening.



You would hope they at least had the decency to add a grinning emoji.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 28, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> You would hope they at least had the decency to add a grinning emoji.


Ha, yes, but that would be helpful and since when have the Tories been helpful to us mere peasants?


----------



## teqniq (Jul 28, 2020)

It's real. He posted it himself:


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 28, 2020)

Holy fuck.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 28, 2020)

Raabin Hood, using the poor and defenceless to glorify the rich and shameless.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 28, 2020)

Photo's real then, message was a near convincing spoof.

But yes utter arsehole to make a photo-op out of foodbanks.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Photo's real then, message was a near convincing spoof.
> 
> But yes utter arsehole to make a photo-op out of foodbanks.


The Tory party is a near convincing spoof.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 28, 2020)

If only they put as much effort into financing or removing the need for food banks as they have into Eat out to Help out.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 28, 2020)

Big Society rebranded
Captain Tom
Armies of cheerful volunteers
Shake the tin, stop the funding

These bastards. Bastards.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 28, 2020)

and take a selfie of them to document your humanity ...


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 28, 2020)

two sheds said:


> and take a selfie of them to prove your humanity ...


And humility!!!!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 28, 2020)

Imagine being as rich as these cunts and being _proud of food banks._


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 28, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Imagine being as rich as these cunts and being _proud of food banks._


The only banks they won’t go into debt to assist.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 28, 2020)

teqniq said:


> It's real. He posted it himself:



And there's the blue tick. Well, fuck me sideways, they really are scraping the bottom of the crassness barrel.

Jesus H Christ


----------



## two sheds (Jul 28, 2020)

It's him isn't it


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 29, 2020)

Between Johnson, Cummings and the cabinet, they still need a 'spokesperson' "_to communicate with the nation on behalf of the prime minister_". Salary iro £100k   









						Boris Johnson seeks spokesperson to front White House-style briefings
					

Boris Johnson is advertising for a spokesperson to front daily White House-style media briefings.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				












						UK's Boris Johnson seeks tough spokesperson for TV briefings
					

LONDON (AP) - British Prime Minister Boris Johnson is looking for a spokesperson with broadcasting experience- and a thick skin - to become the government's face at televised media briefings.   The government placed a job ad Wednesday on the governing Conservative Party's website seeking...




					www.thetelegraph.com
				




Useless and shameless cunts.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2020)

Sounds like it's going well here...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2020)

> Jackson Carlaw has quit as Scottish Tory leader.











						Jackson Carlaw quits as Scottish Conservative leader
					

Jackson Carlaw says he does not believe he is the best person to make the case for Scotland remaining in the UK.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				





Round and round they go


----------



## brogdale (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2020)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 224462


They will probably make him a lord


----------



## brogdale (Jul 31, 2020)

I dunno, all these former revolutionary communists & trotskyists taking the ermine...


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 31, 2020)

Useless cunts.  Hard not to agree with DAG, rightish liberal though he is:


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## brogdale (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## steveo87 (Jul 31, 2020)

Spoiler: Ester McVeigh singing a song.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Smangus (Aug 1, 2020)

Entryism by the RCP into the vermin party? Interesting perspective here. I find it all a bit odd really. 


Why Boris Johnson's Tories fell for a tiny sect of libertarian provocateurs | Andy Beckett


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 1, 2020)

Smangus said:


> Entryism by the RCP into the vermin party? Interesting perspective here. I find it all a bit odd really.
> 
> 
> Why Boris Johnson's Tories fell for a tiny sect of libertarian provocateurs | Andy Beckett



Looking forward to reading that a bit later -- Andy Beckett can be good.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 1, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Useless cunts.  Hard not to agree with DAG, rightish liberal though he is:



that twitter account has seemingly been suspended. Forgive my ignorance, but who is 'DAG'?


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 1, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> that twitter account has seemingly been suspended. Forgive my ignorance, but who is 'DAG'?



David Allen Green. It won't have been suspended: I ought to have remembered he tends to lock his account from time to time. All he said - in not quite so many words - was that a Minister announcing legally binding new regulations over Twitter half an hour before they come into effect isn't something that happens in a properly functioning parliamentary democracy.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 1, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> David Allen Green. It won't have been suspended: I ought to have remembered he tends to lock his account from time to time. All he said - in not quite so many words - was that a Minister announcing legally binding new regulations over Twitter half an hour before they come into effect isn't something that happens in a properly functioning parliamentary democracy.


Ahh...thanks for that. As I remember, the lawyer chappie. I find his stuff on points of law interesting, the political stuff the usual centrist wank


----------



## two sheds (Aug 1, 2020)

Yes, I'm sure I remember when they used to vote on making new laws.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 1, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Yes, I'm sure I remember when they used to vote on making new laws.


sure, but they did  on the laws that enabled ministers to bring in new regulations  on emergency basis.
Either way, its a travesty of democracy


----------



## not a trot (Aug 1, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> sure, but they did  on the laws that enabled ministers to bring in new regulations  on emergency basis.
> Either way, its a travesty of democracy



Apparently it's the will of the fucking people, mate.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 1, 2020)

Presidential style government sir


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 1, 2020)

not a trot said:


> Apparently it's the will of the fucking people, mate.


That is pretty much _exactly _their mantra - the classic right-populist justification.
At the risk of being godwinned, there's a continuum running from Trump, Johnson, Bolosnaro et al, all the way back to the Nazis, certainly to Portugal's _estado novo_


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## two sheds (Aug 2, 2020)

email from Good Law Project: 



> Several weeks back we issued judicial review proceedings against Michael Gove for his decision to award an £840,000 contract to associates of his and Dominic Cummings, without any advertisement or competitive tender process.
> 
> Last week we got back a letter from Gove’s lawyers, refusing to provide any information about the contract how it was awarded (despite being bound by a duty of candour). Instead they refuse to engage at all with the proceedings - and challenge our right to bring them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2020)

two sheds said:


> email from Good Law Project:


Think I posted that in the 'Cummings File' thread but it should be repeated and shared all over.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 2, 2020)

I think this is a new one though - received today?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I think this is a new one though - received today?


Might be. Think I got the same yesterday? There is so much corruption, sleaze and crime in the party it is hard to keep up


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 2, 2020)

‘Incompetence’ (as per thread title) would suggest this kind of cronyism was some kind of muddled accident. It’s not. They know what they are doing and also that they can get away with it.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 2, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> ‘Incompetence’ (as per thread title) would suggest this kind of cronyism was some kind of muddled accident. It’s not. They know what they are doing and also that they can get away with it.


They'd be laughing at us, if they even cared that we existed.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2020)

Why has Mark Francois taken down his social media accounts and website?


----------



## existentialist (Aug 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Why has Mark Francois taken down his social media accounts and website?


Grayling's the webmaster.


----------



## Smangus (Aug 2, 2020)

Is he the alleged rapist then? Allegedly etc etc


----------



## tim (Aug 3, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Why has Mark Francois taken down his social media accounts and website?



You spend too much time on Twitter. If you don't stop it, Will Self will invade your dreams and stare at you.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2020)

Any update on this? 









						36 MPs named in Tory sexual misconduct 'spreadsheet of shame'
					

36 Tory MPs have been identified on a spreadsheet detailing inappropriate behaviour towards colleagues, including allegations of sexual misconduct.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 3, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Any update on this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, several of those MP's named have since been promoted.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 3, 2020)

Smangus said:


> Is he the alleged rapist then? Allegedly etc etc


Anyone mad enough to give you a definitive answer would almost certainly be hurled off Urban for doing so.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 3, 2020)

Smangus said:


> Is he the alleged rapist then? Allegedly etc etc



As soon as it's anywhere, it'll be everywhere. No sense creating any libel risk for yourself or the boards by playing guessing games.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 3, 2020)

“Business minister Nadhim Zahawi has told Sky News "it is right" to wait to review the decision not to suspend the Conservative MP who was arrested on suspicion of rape until after the police investigation has concluded”


----------



## existentialist (Aug 3, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> “Business minister Nadhim Zahawi has told Sky News "it is right" to wait to review the decision not to suspend the Conservative MP who was arrested on suspicion of rape until after the police investigation has concluded”


"it is right to kick this into the long grass and make sure there are plenty of distractions to divert attention from our attempts to impede justice and ensure this case causes us as little embarrassing publicity as possible"


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 3, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> “Business minister Nadhim Zahawi has told Sky News "it is right" to wait to review the decision not to suspend the Conservative MP who was arrested on suspicion of rape until after the police investigation has concluded”



Where do I remember his name from? 

Oh yes, I remember:









						Pressure mounts on Nadhim Zahawi as Theresa May 'appalled' at Presidents Club dinner
					

A newly-appointed minister's job is hanging in the balance after Theresa May said she was "appalled" by an all-male dinner he at...




					www.politicshome.com


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 3, 2020)

Well remembered!


----------



## Smangus (Aug 3, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> As soon as it's anywhere, it'll be everywhere. No sense creating any libel risk for yourself or the boards by playing guessing games.



True , true. What I do know though is that the fella is a cunt and a half.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 3, 2020)

Smangus said:


> True , true. What I do know though is that the fella is a cunt and a half.



Well that doesn't narrow it down at all so you're on solid legal ground there


----------



## Smangus (Aug 3, 2020)

Amazing wot Google throws up


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Streathamite (Aug 3, 2020)

A Tory MP has been arrested, and - true to form - The Tories declined to suspend the whip!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2020)

Why is disgraced Minister Fox using his personal email for this?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2020)

Update from the Good Law Project: 



> Dear Badgers,
> 
> The Government awarded a PPE contract worth £252 million to Ayanda Capital Limited, a ‘family office’ owned through a tax haven in Mauritius, with connections to Liz Truss. It is the largest PPE contract we have seen to date.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smangus (Aug 6, 2020)

Fucking corrupt bunch of shits.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 6, 2020)

More cronyism/corruption thread:


----------



## two sheds (Aug 6, 2020)

They really are determined to turn us into a Banana Republic,  funneling money to friends, rellies and the people who financed them so they got into power.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 6, 2020)

two sheds said:


> They really are determined to turn us into a Banana Republic,  funneling money to friends, rellies and the people who financed them so they got into power.


We are a Banana Republic without being a republic & without the bananas too.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 6, 2020)

MrSki said:


> We are a Banana Republic without being a republic & without the bananas too.



Essentially we're a Banana Republic who rely on our respectable history for its international clout. Its a conscious choice of the elite to take us down that ever spiralling path since at least the 80's as they've been aware that Britain has no other skills but its reputation for tradition and secrecy in the modern world. We haven't got the manufacturing, we don't design kit, we don't have enough population. What we do have are ways to the heart of power and access to tax havens by the backdoor and the country is generally seen as "a good chap, keeps his mouth shut and respects property"


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 6, 2020)

Nobody will care
Starmer will moan about it once
It'll be forgotten


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 6, 2020)

With a bit of work
I could have turned that last post 
into a haiku


----------



## Serge Forward (Aug 6, 2020)

MrSki said:


> We are a Banana Republic without being a republic & without the bananas too.


Yes, we have no bananas!


----------



## MrSki (Aug 6, 2020)

Pestfix's lawyers are making threats using their obscene profit from the public purse to pay for said lawyers.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 9, 2020)

The latest tory distraction ploy:



Interestingly she has disabled commenting on this tweet. Echo chamber, much?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2020)

teqniq said:


> The latest tory distraction ploy:
> 
> View attachment 225728
> 
> Interestingly she has disabled commenting on this tweet. Echo chamber, much?


Is he one of the dinghies or did he eat the refugees? 

(_comments made all over twitter_ ^)


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 9, 2020)

teqniq said:


> The latest tory distraction ploy:
> 
> View attachment 225728
> 
> Interestingly she has disabled commenting on this tweet. Echo chamber, much?



Absolute unit of a man.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2020)

Strong words from CW Steve


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## magneze (Aug 10, 2020)

Boris Johnson accused of scapegoating migrants over Channel comments
					

PM accused of using ‘inaccurate’ language after describing crossings as ‘dangerous and criminal’




					www.theguardian.com
				




I'm sure no-one had twigged that it was dangerous or criminal.  Just need to get the message out to all refugees now. They have TikTok right?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 10, 2020)

magneze said:


> Boris Johnson accused of scapegoating migrants over Channel comments
> 
> 
> PM accused of using ‘inaccurate’ language after describing crossings as ‘dangerous and criminal’
> ...



Shame on the press for running with this 'migrant crisis' shit. It's so pathetically transparent.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 10, 2020)

He’s got some of the Australian cunts working for him now hasn’t he? Worked out well there I think. Paying someone good money for second-hand shitty ideas.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 10, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> He’s got some of the Australian cunts working for him now hasn’t he? Worked out well there I think. Paying someone good money for second-hand shitty ideas.



I assume the Australian model means we’ll just dump people on St Kilda and throw away the key.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2020)

Nothing to see here


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2020)

Likely all the monies will be returned


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2020)

> Drop in GDP
> Apr-Jun 2020
> 
> 🇩🇪 -10.1%
> ...



We’ve already got the worst excess death rate in Europe. Now we’re on course for the worst recession too #worldbeating


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2020)

Badgers said:


> We’ve already got the worst excess death rate in Europe. Now we’re on course for the worst recession too #worldbeating


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2020)

not a lot of people know than priti patel considers the late norris mcwhirter to have been a dangerous communist


----------



## teqniq (Aug 12, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Nothing to see here



I wonder if this is advance damage limitation due to the ongoing efforts by the Good Law Project to bring these corrupt scumbags to book?


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 12, 2020)

I don’t think they fear being held to account at all tbh, they’ll just laugh it off. Laws are for little people. Look, a dinghy...


----------



## teqniq (Aug 12, 2020)

Time for lamp-posts and rope then.


----------



## maomao (Aug 12, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> not a lot of people know than priti patel considers the late norris mcwhirter to have been a dangerous communist


IRA shot his brother round the corner from where I grew up. I was one so don't remember clearly but I'm pretty sure it wasn't for being a communist.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2020)

maomao said:


> IRA shot his brother round the corner from where I grew up. I was one so don't remember clearly but I'm pretty sure it wasn't for being a communist.


hence the auld joke of who did the world's biggest shit

not sure pp has an opinion on ross mcwhirter


----------



## Serge Forward (Aug 12, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> not a lot of people know than priti patel considers the late norris mcwhirter to have been a dangerous communist


And did you know his brother, Ross, got shot with the longest gun in the world?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2020)

Serge Forward said:


> And did you know his brother, Ross, got shot with the longest gun in the world?


no. do tell.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2020)

Shame the Daily Wail is not as consistent with this sort of thing.


----------



## Smangus (Aug 13, 2020)

I think this edgumacation thing may well have more lasting effects on their popularity and image than the COVID stuff. It's affecting peoples kids futures in a very direct  way along with all those university aspirations and employment prospects. It's also got "fiasco" written all over it.  That's not going to be forgotten by people very quickly. 

Luckily we have that top performing and highly respected minister Gavin Williamson in charge of all this


----------



## maomao (Aug 13, 2020)

The Tories are obsessed with grade inflation, there's a terrible article on Dominic Cummings blog about it which convinced me once and for all that the man's an imbecile. Given that year 11 have just been fucking abandoned this year would it really hurt that much if a few of their grades were slightly higher than they might have managed in exams? Despicable vermin the lot of them.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 13, 2020)

maomao said:


> The Tories are obsessed with grade inflation, there's a terrible article on Dominic Cummings blog about it which convinced me once and for all that the man's an imbecile. Given that year 11 have just been fucking abandoned this year would it really hurt that much if a few of their grades were slightly higher than they might have managed in exams? Despicable vermin the lot of them.


Interesting that they're so hung up on it, given that it was precisely the Tory policy of getting school league tables and all that market-led bollocks into play which created such perfect circumstances for it to happen in the first place.

Not just cunts, but inept cunts.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 13, 2020)

Hmmm...


----------



## maomao (Aug 13, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Interesting that they're so hung up on it, given that it was precisely the Tory policy of getting school league tables and all that market-led bollocks in place which created such perfect circumstances for it to happen in the first place.



I don't think all the education reforms of the last 40 years have been a bad thing. Even when I was at school there were large numbers of students just basically abandoned when it came to exams, some would literally stop coming to school on their 16th birthday. But yes, if you judge schools based largely on exam results, and publish league tables based on exam results then exam results are going to go up.


----------



## maomao (Aug 13, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Hmmm...



He should fucking know.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 13, 2020)

It should have been Grayling that said that for perfect irony.


----------



## maomao (Aug 13, 2020)

Telegraph headline: Guillotine is ready for incompetent Gavin Williamson amid A-Level confusion. 🤣


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2020)

Understand (under the cover of the exam grading fucking fail) that the disgraced C-19 app is making a reappearance


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 13, 2020)

They've really fucked the dog with this exam results thing. And of course it's all going to roll round again this time next week with GCSEs.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 13, 2020)

maomao said:


> The Tories are obsessed with grade inflation, there's a terrible article on Dominic Cummings blog about it which convinced me once and for all that the man's an imbecile. Given that year 11 have just been fucking abandoned this year would it really hurt that much if a few of their grades were slightly higher than they might have managed in exams? Despicable vermin the lot of them.



He's the big data genius, he should understand that exam results are not awarded according to an absolute standard but calibrated according to a pre-determined distribution of grades. It's Gove and his 'all schools must be above average' all over again. They're demanding something they don't even understand.


----------



## magneze (Aug 13, 2020)

If grades are calibrated to a pre-determined distribution of grades then grade inflation should not happen. I think?


----------



## two sheds (Aug 13, 2020)

I've not been following this - did they really send out loads of results telling people "you've got a B" (for example) and had to contact them again saying "oh sorry, you've only got a C"?


----------



## maomao (Aug 13, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> He's the big data genius, he should understand that exam results are not awarded according to an absolute standard but calibrated according to a pre-determined distribution of grades. It's Gove and his 'all schools must be above average' all over again. They're demanding something they don't even understand.


He spends thousands of words insisting that there's no other possible explanation than exams having got easier but the only evidence he looks at is some dodgy IQ test. It's like no-one has told him that the actual papers and marking schemes still exist. If he wants to see if they've got easier why doesn't he just look at the bloody exams.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 13, 2020)

maomao said:


> He spends thousands of words insisting that there's no other possible explanation than exams having got easier but the only evidence he looks at is some dodgy IQ test. It's like no-one has told him that the actual papers and marking schemes still exist. If he wants to see if they've got easier why doesn't he just look at the bloody exams.



He's a maverick genius, he doesn't need to do any actual work.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 13, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> He's the big data genius, he should understand that exam results are not awarded according to an absolute standard but calibrated according to a pre-determined distribution of grades. It's Gove and his 'all schools must be above average' all over again. They're demanding something they don't even understand.



Haha I missed that


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I've not been following this - did they really send out loads of results telling people "you've got a B" (for example) and had to contact them again saying "oh sorry, you've only got a C"?


the same team in charge of coronavirus testing has, in the light of their performance there, been placed in charge of a level results.


----------



## Lurdan (Aug 13, 2020)

Sadly the Williamson 'quotes' floating about (eg. “Increasing the A Level grades will mean a whole generation could end up promoted beyond their abilities") are the result of people paraphrasing him to 'make the implications clear'. His actual article in the Telegraph is here

The system for determining A-level results in England is both robust and fair - Telegraph (archived)



> I still remember that nerve-wracking morning, heading off to my sixth form college in Scarborough to get my A-level results, wondering if I would get the grades I needed. Results day is an educational rite of passage, a life-defining moment, a milestone that marks the culmination of years of hard work and this year it’s no different for the hundreds of thousands of students getting their grades this morning.


(...)


> (...) we had to make sure that the national picture is not vastly different from previous years by standardising grades. If we didn’t, we would have seen them shoot up, which would devalue the results for the class of 2020 and would clearly not be fair on the classes of 2019 and 2021. But worse than that, it would mean that students this year would lose out twice over, both in their education and their future prospects.



Pass the sick bag.

(I say 'his' article - I doubt the thick cunt wrote it himself).


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 13, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> the same team in charge of coronavirus testing has, in the light of their performance there, been placed in charge of a level results.



I honestly don't know what's a joke and what's real at this point.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I honestly don't know what's a joke and what's real at this point.


This is no laughing matter


----------



## two sheds (Aug 13, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> the same team in charge of coronavirus testing has, in the light of their performance there, been placed in charge of a level results.



in which case we can expect a news story soon that they've e-mailed all those overreported cases informing them they didn't after all die of coronavirus


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 13, 2020)

two sheds said:


> in which case we can expect a news story soon that they've e-mailed all those overreported cases informing them they didn't after all die of coronavirus



The most implausible part of this is them actually having the correct email addresses in the first place.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 13, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> The most implausible part of this is them actually having the correct email addresses in the first place.



and of course my post should have read ".. they've e-mailed all those overreported cases informing them they didn't die after all"


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 13, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> They've really fucked the dog with this exam results thing. And of course it's all going to roll round again this time next week with GCSEs.



Yeah, Baby Bahn 1’s turn to get fucked over, yet again, next week.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Wolveryeti (Aug 15, 2020)

Can't wait for the inquest into spunking half a billion on a failed satellite company that even the muppets who bankrolled WeWork (Softbank) wouldn't touch:









						UK buys £400m stake in bankrupt satellite rival to EU Galileo system
					

Investment with India made in US firm OneWeb after Brexit locks UK out of Europe’s satellite navigation system




					www.google.com


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 15, 2020)

Smangus said:


> I think this edgumacation thing may well have more lasting effects on their popularity and image than the COVID stuff. It's affecting peoples kids futures in a very direct  way along with all those university aspirations and employment prospects. It's also got "fiasco" written all over it.  That's not going to be forgotten by people very quickly.
> 
> Luckily we have that top performing and highly respected minister Gavin Williamson in charge of all this


Agreed. Lots of angry parents mean lots of angry voters


----------



## Smangus (Aug 15, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Agreed. Lots of angry parents mean lots of angry voters



Rinse and repeat *3 for the GCSEs next week. Unless they magic up a a solution before then, but that would need a smidgen of competence being demonstrated.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 15, 2020)

Smangus said:


> Rinse and repeat *3 for the GCSEs next week. Unless they magic up a a solution before then, but that would need a smidgen of competence being demonstrated.


And the beauty of it is that, having lashed themselves to the mast over A-level results, they simply can't be seen to back down on GCSEs, so they're stuck with repeating the same complete disaster all over again...only now everyone's going to have their ducks in a row and the protests are going to be legendary.

Oh, and smart move to piss off that part of the demographic most likely to start chucking rocks and setting fire to things when the pot does eventually boil over.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 15, 2020)

Smangus said:


> Rinse and repeat *3 for the GCSEs next week. Unless they magic up a a solution before then, but that would need a smidgen of competence being demonstrated.


absolutely. We just know that simply is never, ever  gonna happen. Normally I'm delighted at a Troy megafuckup, but this time, every single GCSE and A level student is collateral damage


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 17, 2020)

Oh joy: Dido Harding, the genius of test and trace, is to run the successor to Public Health Engand.

Oh FFS


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 17, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Oh joy: Dido Harding, the genius of test and trace, is to run the successor to Public Health Engand.
> 
> Oh FFS


jesus.
I can't decide whether Tories simply have a total tin ear as to hoiw bad th=at sort of thing looks, or they think the public don't care - or they know how gad it looks, but simply don't give a toss. 
One of those 3 has to be right.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## two sheds (Aug 18, 2020)

Algorithms like this are Cummings' AI view of the future for us aren't they.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 18, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Algorithms like this are Cummings' AI view of the future for us aren't they.


I think it's what he creams his Sloggis for...


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 18, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Algorithms like this are Cummings' AI view of the future for us aren't they.


the perfect anti-human antidote for human worth; reduce everybody down to a blob of data


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 19, 2020)

Badgers said:


>



It's absolutely fucking insane how terribly awful they are at literally everything.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> It's absolutely fucking insane how terribly awful they are at literally everything.


to be this utterly shit at everything takes a special sort of genius


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 19, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> It's absolutely fucking insane how terribly awful they are at literally everything.


I really do recommend reading RussInCheshire's Twitter thread, because
a) It's funny as fuck,
and
b) he absolutley nails it. A brilliant, dare I say it "forensic" (uggh!) cataloguing of just how inept they are.
Worth filing away for future use.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 19, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> It's absolutely fucking insane how terribly awful they are at literally everything.


Unfortunately, there are two - interrelated - things they are really, _really_ good at: Campaigning. And winning elections. 
Over to you, quiff-boy. I ain't holding me breath....


----------



## MrSki (Aug 19, 2020)

Not stupidity just cuntishness.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 19, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Not stupidity just cuntishness.



Former investment banker.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 19, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Not stupidity just cuntishness.




They don't really understand charity, do they?


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 19, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Not stupidity just cuntishness.



That really is beneath contempt


----------



## Badgers (Aug 21, 2020)

Leadership 

**


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 21, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Leadership
> 
> *View attachment 227348*


He has either lost a spot of weight or, more likely, bought a bigger belt


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 21, 2020)

Hope that tent blows into the fuckin sea.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 21, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Leadership
> 
> *View attachment 227348*


Is it a still from BrokeBrit Mountain?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 21, 2020)

I hope it pisses down.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 21, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Hope that tent blows into the fuckin sea.


He would claim it was planned.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## gosub (Aug 21, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


>



Bollocks.


57°30'48.6"N 5°51'40.3"W    -   as PM, he has to have close protection security, any guesses as to where they were


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 21, 2020)

gosub said:


> Bollocks.
> 
> 
> 57°30'48.6"N 5°51'40.3"W    -   as PM, he has to have close protection security, any guesses as to where they were


Barnard Castle?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 21, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Barnard Castle?


The next Tory HQ


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 21, 2020)

What with storm Elllen battering Britain, his security team will have decided against kipping in a tent upon a cliff edge & fucked off down the nearest B&B leaving the mop haired one unprotected.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 21, 2020)

He’s such a character etc


----------



## pesh (Aug 21, 2020)

maybe he's found alternative accommodation?


----------



## quiet guy (Aug 21, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Leadership
> 
> *View attachment 227348*


Is he trying to reprise the role of Benny from Crossroads


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 28, 2020)

Coronavirus: Britons urged to return to office - but Sturgeon warns against 'intimidating' workers
					

Cabinet minister Grant Shapps tells Sky News there is a "limit" to home working in being able to get "some types of work done".




					news.sky.com
				




Today's message from the vermin: " Coronavirus: 'It's now safe to go back to work' - Government advertising to encourage return to offices"

They've got Shapps to front this one...


----------



## brogdale (Aug 28, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Coronavirus: Britons urged to return to office - but Sturgeon warns against 'intimidating' workers
> 
> 
> Cabinet minister Grant Shapps tells Sky News there is a "limit" to home working in being able to get "some types of work done".
> ...


Is that his dressing gown hanging on his door?


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 28, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Coronavirus: Britons urged to return to office - but Sturgeon warns against 'intimidating' workers
> 
> 
> Cabinet minister Grant Shapps tells Sky News there is a "limit" to home working in being able to get "some types of work done".
> ...


Even ina cabinet of the useless, imbecilic and untalented, Shapps really does stand out as totally without any point


----------



## brogdale (Aug 28, 2020)

All going a bit _The Thick of It _for la Pork markets...


----------



## two sheds (Aug 28, 2020)

I like the way they say things like it's safe to go back to work or school as if on past performance people should trust anything they say.


----------



## Smangus (Aug 28, 2020)

Don't think may people are listening to the Gvt now with their COVID pronouncements and what we should/shouldn't do, nobodies got any confidence in them. Most people I know are going with their own perceptions of the risk according to their health issues and working with that, erring on the safe side mostly. 

Someone I know working in corporate estates said that nobody wants to make the decision to ask people to come back into work yet, especially when H&S legislation may well make you liable for an outbreak at work, personally liable that is.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 28, 2020)

I can also imagine there'll be quite a few parents not wanting to send their kids back to school who'll be prepared to fight any fines through the courts.


----------



## pesh (Aug 28, 2020)

brogdale said:


> All going a bit _The Thick of It _for la Pork markets...



someone should to re-edit that to Little Fluffy Clouds / Grey Fluffy Clouds


----------



## alex_ (Aug 28, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I like the way they say things like it's safe to go back to work or school as if on past performance people should trust anything they say.



or perhaps do the exact opposite as that’ll be policy in about 24 hours


----------



## Smangus (Aug 28, 2020)

Bet it's not safe to go back to parliment though


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 28, 2020)

alex_ said:


> or perhaps do the exact opposite as that’ll be policy in about 24 hours




If you want to know what government policy will be next week, look here: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/scotland


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 28, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> If you want to know what government policy will be next week, look here: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/scotland


Sturgeon must be so tempted to rub Johnson's nose in it about Westminster being forced to follow Holyrood's lead so often


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 28, 2020)

Smangus said:


> Bet it's not safe to go back to parliment though



And interupt the 2 months off? Madness.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 28, 2020)

The will be press shots of various Tory numpties dropping off their kids at school soon, just to show how confident they are. Beef burger anyone ?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 28, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> The will be press shots of various Tory numpties dropping off their kids at school soon, just to show how confident they are. Beef burger anyone ?


Don't they send them off by horse and carriage termly?


----------



## MrSki (Aug 30, 2020)

Another cunt.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## existentialist (Aug 30, 2020)

MrSki said:


>


That wants a fucking great shark breaching in the background...


----------



## NoXion (Aug 30, 2020)

It's almost always funny when they try to act like people.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 30, 2020)

Rumblings of backbench discontent over Johnsonian incompetence. Original FT story is paywalled, but this from the Irish Times seems to reproduce much of it. Can't think managing the party is going to get much easier this autumn, with a probable upsurge in Covid cases and the increasing likelihood of a messy Brexit.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 2, 2020)

Well fuck


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2020)

🤮


----------



## brogdale (Sep 2, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Well fuck



kinnel


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 2, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Well fuck



What. Is. This.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 2, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Well fuck



That is beyond cringeworthy


----------



## two sheds (Sep 2, 2020)

oh come on they've invented punk


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 2, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Well fuck




Is that recent because distinct lack of masks and distancing


----------



## brogdale (Sep 2, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Is that recent because distinct lack of masks and distancing


Presuming last Conference? It's what the lizards do to seem human.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 2, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Is that recent because distinct lack of masks and distancing


The person who originally posted it says:


----------



## MrSki (Sep 2, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Is that recent because distinct lack of masks and distancing


October 2017


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 2, 2020)

teqniq said:


> The person who originally posted it says:
> 
> View attachment 228886



Ah well.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 2, 2020)

Give yourselves a pat on the back...I'm proud.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 2, 2020)

Pissing my sides at ‘Scottish Tory 6 chip twat’ 🤣


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 2, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Give yourselves a pat on the back...I'm proud.
> 
> View attachment 228919


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 2, 2020)

Double post somehow


----------



## ska invita (Sep 2, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Pissing my sides at ‘Scottish Tory 6 chip twat’ 🤣


turns out theyve been cut in half! id call that 3


----------



## agricola (Sep 2, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


>



I was going to post a long and entirely stereotypical rant about the deep hurt and offence that plate with food on it causes to my people, but having seen where it was served I can only express solidarity with the catering staff who gave the likes of him six chips and as many mushy peas as tatare sauce.  I hope the fish was smaller than normal fishcakes are as well, and the batter was too hard.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 3, 2020)

They must be desperate, and this is proper shite. Having said that working from home, for me the novelty has worn off. Moreover i miss our office as it's a really valuable imformation resource with a lot of very experienced people so you can be confident that if you float a problem/situation out there someone is very likely to have a solution.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 3, 2020)

'Leaving early for a cheeky afternoon in the sun'?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 3, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Rumblings of backbench discontent over Johnsonian incompetence. Original FT story is paywalled, but this from the Irish Times seems to reproduce much of it. Can't think managing the party is going to get much easier this autumn, with a probable upsurge in Covid cases and the increasing likelihood of a messy Brexit.



Backbencher-in-chief Graham Brady's constituency is at the sharp end of the local lockdown chaos right now...


----------



## ska invita (Sep 3, 2020)

teqniq said:


> They must be desperate, and this is proper shite. Having said that working from home, for me the novelty has worn off. Moreover i miss our office as it's a really valuable imformation resource with a lot of very experienced people so you can be confident that if you float a problem/situation out there someone is very likely to have a solution.



i think thats an ad for detol? or similar. loads of detol adverts up on the tube at the mo


----------



## agricola (Sep 3, 2020)

he should stick to punk:


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2020)

Shame she didn't mention he is a climate denier living in a country on fire.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 3, 2020)

ska invita said:


> i think thats an ad for detol? or similar. loads of detol adverts up on the tube at the mo


It is an ad for hand disinfectant. Cropping out half the ad to promote a one-sided narrative is not cool, whether you're on the right side or not.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 3, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> It is an ad for hand disinfectant. Cropping out half the ad to promote a one-sided narrative is not cool, whether you're on the right side or not.


Possibly Detol hand disinfectant
They're about the only company advertising on tubes at the mo, other than charities.

Just looked at Twitter on my lunch and there's a great outpouring of anti work sentiment surrounding this.... So no harm done


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 3, 2020)

Coronavirus: Tory minister's husband thinks COVID-19 is a 'mental illness'
					

Sandy McFadzean, who is married to Cabinet Office minister Chloe Smith, was at a march against COVID-19 restrictions last weekend.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Coronavirus: Tory minister's husband thinks COVID-19 is a 'mental illness'
> 
> 
> Sandy McFadzean, who is married to Cabinet Office minister Chloe Smith, was at a march against COVID-19 restrictions last weekend.
> ...


Disgusting


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 3, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Coronavirus: Tory minister's husband thinks COVID-19 is a 'mental illness'
> 
> 
> Sandy McFadzean, who is married to Cabinet Office minister Chloe Smith, was at a march against COVID-19 restrictions last weekend.
> ...


she moved _very_ quickly to distance herself from her spouse's comments today!


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 3, 2020)

Not really, she was talking about 'debate'


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2020)

Good Law Project latest... 




> Dear Badgers,
> 
> Yesterday in Parliament, Jacob Rees-Mogg MP was questioned over the PPE fiasco that has seen the Government spend hundreds of millions of pounds on protective equipment that can’t be used by the NHS. The contract in question was handed to Ayanda Capital, an opaque private fund, with links to a Government advisor. His response?
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2020)

'There may be more important calls on public finances’ than a pay rise for NHS staff, MP tells nurse
					

A Conservative MP has said that the Government has "more important" calls on taxpayers' money than a pay rise for NHS workers.



					nursingnotes.co.uk


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 7, 2020)

Badgers said:


> 'There may be more important calls on public finances’ than a pay rise for NHS staff, MP tells nurse
> 
> 
> A Conservative MP has said that the Government has "more important" calls on taxpayers' money than a pay rise for NHS workers.
> ...



Living on claps and prayers.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2020)

Mark Francois is no longer chairman of ERG. 

It's now Bernard Jenkyn.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 9, 2020)

The Vacant Smirk has declared Extinction Rebellion a threat to our way of life.

_That's the point._









						Extinction Rebellion 'criminals' threaten UK way of life, says Priti Patel
					

Home secretary tells police superintendents she will not allow XR ‘anarchy’ on streets




					www.google.com


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 9, 2020)

S☼I said:


> The Vacant Smirk has declared Extinction Rebellion a threat to our way of life.
> 
> _That's the point._
> 
> ...



She may have a MA in stating the obvious!


----------



## NoXion (Sep 9, 2020)

S☼I said:


> The Vacant Smirk has declared Extinction Rebellion a threat to our way of life.
> 
> _That's the point._
> 
> ...



I thought it was the rapid climate change radically altering the environment that constituted the threat, not a bunch of middle-class hippies who happen to be drawing attention to it happening.

Patel is obviously just salty and trying to look tough because XR went and temporarily inconvenienced some of her favourite government mouthpieces in the media. 

I'm no fan of XR, but I fucking loathe Tory cunts and their newspaper lapdogs, so that particular action gets a thumbs-up from me.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 9, 2020)

NoXion said:


> I thought it was the rapid climate change radically altering the environment that constituted the threat, not a bunch of middle-class hippies who happen to be drawing attention to it happening.
> 
> Patel is obviously just salty and trying to look tough because XR went and temporarily inconvenienced some of her favourite government mouthpieces in the media.
> 
> I'm no fan of XR, but I fucking loathe Tory cunts and their newspaper lapdogs, so that particular action gets a thumbs-up from me.



Reading the story you can't help but feel that all of those papers sharing a single printing press kind of proves the point that maybe they shouldn't all be in one place under one owner? 

Just maybe?


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 9, 2020)

Of course six metres of tidal rise is the bigger threat to the world as we know it.

Edit. I must point out I have no MA in anything, as Mrs S points out to me regularly.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2020)

Matt Hancock blames British public for getting too many coronavirus tests
					

The Health Secretary shifted the blame for problems with the Covid-19 testing service - he pinpointed a rise in people without symptoms wrongly seeking a Covid-19 test, including if they're going on holiday



					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Sep 9, 2020)

So it's wrong to get a test before going on holiday to - say - Cornwall - where there are still relatively few cases. Sounds fucking responsible to me. I wonder whether Cummings got a test before his Durham jaunt.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2020)

> Conservative MP Rehman Chishti has resigned as special envoy on freedom of religion or belief in protest at the internal market bill which the government has admitted breaks international law


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Matt Hancock blames British public for getting too many coronavirus tests
> 
> 
> The Health Secretary shifted the blame for problems with the Covid-19 testing service - he pinpointed a rise in people without symptoms wrongly seeking a Covid-19 test, including if they're going on holiday
> ...



Matt Hancock, the arse-licking, blame-shifting shitcunts' arse-licking, blame-shifting shitcunt.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2020)

Shapps urges graffiti crackdown to boost railway - BBC News
					

The transport secretary says quicker action will help give passengers "confidence" to return.




					www.bbc.com
				






> Rail bosses have been told to do more to crack down on graffiti on the UK's network as a way of encouraging more people to start using trains again.
> 
> Transport Secretary Grant Shapps said maintaining stations to a high standard helped boost passenger confidence and deter more serious crimes.



It is 100% graffiti that stops more train travel. Nothing to do with the extortionate costs, lack of capacity, delays and risk of catching Covid-19.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 16, 2020)

Ah yes, broken windows theory.


----------



## campanula (Sep 16, 2020)

So the loathesome Elphick gets a couple of years in poky. I hope the cons shout 'I'm a naughty Tory' as they  administer some rough justice...preferably with a splintery broom handle up his arse.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 16, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


>


The 'former cabinet minister' is absolutely right. I sense people are fast running out of patience with this government.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 16, 2020)

what a cunts admission though, 'we're worried that having been given some physical evidence of government capability they won't buy the idea that all this is someone elses problem'


----------



## two sheds (Sep 16, 2020)

indeed - not particularly bothered by homelessness, just bothered that people will correctly blame the tories for it.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 16, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> what a cunts admission though, 'we're worried that having been given some physical evidence of government capability they won't buy the idea that all this is someone elses problem'


agreed absolutely. He's a Tory, that's what I expected


----------



## MrSki (Sep 16, 2020)

Be interesting to see the answer from the HoC. I expect it will be Covid.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 16, 2020)

TA Tory


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2020)

Why would *little mark* be hiding away from the house? 
He is always front and centre about '_getting things done_' and very outspoken about issues on Brexit, Europe and anything cunty.


----------



## pesh (Sep 16, 2020)

I do hope he's OK


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2020)

pesh said:


> I do hope he's OK


It was my worry about his health that prompted me to post


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 16, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Be interesting to see the answer from the HoC. I expect it will be Covid.




The plot thickens if so, because according to Twitter he was on a train in East London this morning...


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 16, 2020)

Advocate General for Scotland has resigned over the Internal Market Bill.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2020)

Angela Rayner@ PMQs 


> The next time a man drives London to Durham during this crisis it will likely be to get a Covid test


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 16, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> TA Tory


what idiot actually _commissioned_ him? That's what (I want to know. Not fit to be i/c a burger van


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2020)

Can of worms? 









						Thread by @RespectIsVital on Thread Reader App
					

@RespectIsVital: Mark Francois MP has been paying a consultancy company called Westminster Digital Ltd, formerly Westminster Analytics Ltd, thousands of £s over the past two years. They've no accounts since Dec 18, ...…




					threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 17, 2020)

Fuck me sideways, you couldn't make this up:


----------



## existentialist (Sep 17, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Fuck me sideways, you couldn't make this up:



There is no way that this can be anything other than corrupt. At the very least, it's the peddling of influence and connections.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 17, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> The plot thickens if so, because according to Twitter he was on a train in East London this morning...


Probably off to see therapist.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 17, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Fuck me sideways, you couldn't make this up:



I know it's just the done thing, but I still don't understand how people see that and don't think "well, that's 7 hours a week he won't be doing MP work". That's a full working day.

Even if he did it in his "off-time" (lollers), that's then not a healthy work-life balance which leaves him burnt out.

Then again, with this particular MP maybe there's a virtue in him spending time on other things.


----------



## Almor (Sep 17, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I know it's just the done thing, but I still don't understand how people see that and think "well, that's 7 hours a week he won't be doing MP work". That's a full working day.
> 
> Even if he did it in his "off-time" (lollers), that's then not a healthy work-life balance which leaves him burnt out.
> 
> Then again, with this particular MP maybe there's a virtue in him spending time on other things.



Generous port company to spend six figure sum keeping Grayling from fucking things up for seven hours a week


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 17, 2020)

existentialist said:


> There is no way that this can be anything other than corrupt. At the very least, it's the peddling of influence and connections.



It's flagrant corruption.  If you step back and look at some of what has happened in the last few years - I'm thinking especially the prorogation debacle last year and the scandal of contracts awarded under the emergency covid regulations, but there are myriad other examples - it's hard to escape the conclusion that the UK is behaving like a banana republic, even a 'failed state.'


----------



## Mezzer (Sep 17, 2020)

Rees-Mogg says that those who complain about not getting tested are "carping" and they should instead celebrate "phenomenal success".   Extraordinary.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 17, 2020)

Mezzer said:


> Rees-Mogg says that those who complain about not getting tested are "carping" and they should instead celebrate "phenomenal success".   Extraordinary.



Oh well, it might help to highlight to those a bit slow on the uptake that, under the faux-politeness and bollocks affectations, Rees-Mogg is just a dishonest lump of shit.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 17, 2020)

Mezzer said:


> Rees-Mogg says that those who complain about not getting tested are "carping" and they should instead celebrate "phenomenal success".   Extraordinary.


Gobsmackingly so.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 17, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Oh well, it might help to highlight to those a bit slow on the uptake that, under the faux-politeness and bollocks affectations, Rees-Mogg is just a dishonest lump of shit.



Or, like his father, he could be manifesting some truly baffling ruling class ignorance. Remember, he IS the son of "Mystic Mogg"!!!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 18, 2020)

Home Office 'bases immigration policies on anecdotes and prejudice' – MPs
					

Public accounts committee report accuses department of ignoring evidence and failing to learn from its mistakes




					www.theguardian.com
				






> The Home Office has drawn up immigration policies on “anecdote, assumption and prejudice” instead of relying on evidence, an influential parliamentary committee has concluded.
> 
> The public accounts committee said Priti Patel’s department was unaware of the damage caused by policy failures on “both the illegal and legitimate migrant populations”.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 18, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> Or, like his father, he could be manifesting some truly baffling ruling class ignorance. Remember, he IS the son of "Mystic Mogg"!!!


Hextusdecimilis Rees mogg


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 18, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Fuck me sideways, you couldn't make this up:



That's so totally, flagrantly corrupt. Also, are those ports publicly owned? If so, there's a court case there, just waiting to happen.
I'd also queston the judgment of whoever made that particular hiring decision.
I mean, the guy is famous for fucking up literally _everything_ he touches. Have they seen his record?


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 18, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> That's so totally, flagrantly corrupt. Also, are those ports publicly owned? If so, there's a court case there, just waiting to happen.
> I'd also queston the judgment of whoever made that particular hiring decision.
> I mean, the guy is famous for fucking up literally _everything_ he touches. Have they seen his record?



It's not about consultancy really: it's about giving a private port operator (which this is) direct access to government.  Corrupt as fuck, as you say, but that is par for the course in Britain atm.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 18, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> It's not about consultancy really: it's about giving a private port operator (which this is) direct access to government.  Corrupt as fuck, as you say, but that is par for the course in Britain atm.


I believe the port workers aren't best pleased, having had to take quite a hit financially themselves.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 18, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> It's not about consultancy really: it's about giving a private port operator (which this is) direct access to government.  Corrupt as fuck, as you say, but that is par for the course in Britain atm.


Indeed; my understanding is the MPs are never expected to do any _work_ in these jobs.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 18, 2020)

they wouldn't know how to


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 18, 2020)

Would be kind of funny if, 6 months on, someone asked Grayling to point to exactly what he'd advised on. Maybe different coffee pods in the staff canteen.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 18, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Would be kind of funny if, 6 months on, someone asked Grayling to point to exactly what he'd advised on. Maybe different coffee pods in the staff canteen.



Northampton docks.


----------



## SlideshowBob (Sep 18, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Indeed; my understanding is the MPs are never expected to do any _work_ in these jobs.



Like that spell where George Osborne had about 15 different job when he was still an MP before eventually stepping down.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 18, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Indeed; my understanding is the MPs are never expected to do any _work_ in these jobs.


£100k pays for a quiet word in the (current) minister's ear. Lobbying without the hassle.


----------



## agricola (Sep 18, 2020)

brogdale said:


> £100k pays for a quiet word in the (current) minister's ear. Lobbying without the hassle.



With Grayling?  Given his record he'll probably end up pouring shipping chat into the Dean of Westminster's lughole.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 18, 2020)

agricola said:


> With Grayling?  Given his record he'll probably end up pouring shipping chat into the Dean of Westminster's lughole.


Bribing Grayling doesn't say much for the clients, I'll admit.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 18, 2020)

agricola said:


> With Grayling?  Given his record he'll probably end up pouring shipping chat into the Dean of Westminster's lughole.


but he has all that expertise on ferry contracts ah no wait a minute.....


----------



## brogdale (Sep 18, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> but he has all that expertise on ferry contracts ah no wait a minute.....


Remember that behind the Guardian image of failing Grayling, he's enriched many private sector corporations with his ideologically driven privatisations; that they've cost the _little people _billions does not count against him in the world of the psychopaths.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 18, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Remember that behind the Guardian image of failing Grayling, he's enriched many private sector corporations with his ideologically driven privatisations; that they've cost the _little people _billions does not count against him in the world of the psychopaths.



That is absolutely true, but he is laughably inept as well.  If he wasn't those probation contracts might still be in the corporations' hands and he might be chair of the Intelligence and Security Committee.

e2a - besides, if ridiculing him as 'failing Grayling' makes even a few people wonder why he keeps being given one lucrative consultancy and influential government position after another then it's probably a good thing.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 18, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> That is absolutely true, but he is laughably inept as well.  If he wasn't those probation contracts might still be in the corporations' hands and he might be chair of the Intelligence and Security Committee.
> 
> e2a - besides, if ridiculing him as 'failing Grayling' makes even a few people wonder why he keeps being given one lucrative consultancy and influential government position after another then it's probably a good thing.


The neoliberal, consolidator state is laughably inept; Grayling is just a function of that.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 18, 2020)

brogdale said:


> The neoliberal, consolidator state is laughably inept; Grayling is just a function of that.



No disagreement from me.  If we are trying to undermine confidence in it, though, pointing to the fact that a nincompoop* like him has ended up where he is probably isn't going to do much harm.

* Not sure why that word came to mind, but it seems apt


----------



## brogdale (Sep 18, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> No disagreement from me.  If we are trying to undermine confidence in it, though, pointing to the fact that a nincompoop* like him has ended up where he is probably isn't going to do much harm.
> 
> * Not sure why that word came to mind, but it seems apt


Yep.
It's just after a few Bishops I get narked about how the guise of incompetence is sometimes used to hide the nonsense of the ideological obsession of these fuckers.
That said, I do also enjoy a good laugh at Grayling.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 18, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Remember that behind the Guardian image of failing Grayling, he's enriched many private sector corporations with his ideologically driven privatisations; that they've cost the _little people _billions does not count against him in the world of the psychopaths.


Yes, absolutely, a fatal combination of Thatcherite zeal and total incompetence


----------



## existentialist (Sep 18, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> but he has all that expertise on ferry contracts ah no wait a minute.....


Perhaps they want to learn how to become a ferry company with no ferries. In which case they picked the right man.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 18, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Perhaps they want to learn how to become a ferry company with no ferries. In which case they picked the right man.


well, that was kin da of what I was hinting towards...


----------



## two sheds (Sep 18, 2020)

or a space launch company with no rockets - again, they picked the right man


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## two sheds (Sep 21, 2020)

Badgers said:


>






> Try following  #theweekintory
> @russincheshire
> . Fave quote from 14/9: ...another contract went to the cousin of Tory MP Tom Tugendhat to "analyse the awarding of govt contracts", which is like a spiral, wrapped inside a Möbius strip, encased in a corkscrew, and tethered to a twat


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 21, 2020)

These threads are honestly one of the few bright spots of the last few months.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 22, 2020)

> Conservative MPs are expected not to participate in the unconscious bias training in a push back against what some characterise as the “woke agenda”.
> 
> Among critics was the Tory MP for Mansfield, Ben Bradley, who said he would refuse to do the training and called on fellow MPs to do the same. In a Conservative Home piece, he wrote: “In my view we should be unabashed in our cultural conservatism, sticking up for free speech and the right to ‘make my own bloody mind up, thank you very much’, and stepping in to block this ‘unconscious bias’ nonsense.”











						MPs urged to do unconscious bias training as dozens of Tories set to reject it
					

Anti-racism campaigner Simon Woolley ‘appalled’ that anyone would say no to Commons’ pilot scheme




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## agricola (Sep 22, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> MPs urged to do unconscious bias training as dozens of Tories set to reject it
> 
> 
> Anti-racism campaigner Simon Woolley ‘appalled’ that anyone would say no to Commons’ pilot scheme
> ...



TBF it does sound ludicrous to send a load of consciously biased people on training to prevent unconscious bias.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 22, 2020)

Does that mean they won't object if from now on we just refer to them as "that bunch of paedoes?"


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2020)

Brexit Ferry Firm Hired By Chris Grayling Despite Having No Ships Goes Bust, Owing £2m









						Brexit Ferry Firm Hired By Chris Grayling Despite Having No Ships Goes Bust, Owing £2m
					

Seaborne Freight was infamously given a £13.8m contract to run ferry services by the then-transport secretary.



					m.huffingtonpost.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Sep 23, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Brexit Ferry Firm Hired By Chris Grayling Despite Having No Ships Goes Bust, Owing £2m
> 
> 
> Seaborne Freight was infamously given a £13.8m contract to run ferry services by the then-transport secretary.
> ...



Who would have seen that coming? 

Best to give the headline with HuffPost I think - all I see is "HuffPost is now a part of Verizon Media".Then my ad blocker tries to block the whole page so I have to override it.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2020)

> A company called Globus Shetland have donated more than £400,000 to the Conservatives, and they have landed a £93 million Government contract for the supply of FFP3 respirator face masks, without any tendering.



Not from a msm source but sounds plausible


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2020)

From the Good Law Project:


> Last night, in his address to the nation, Boris Johnson cited ‘Operation Moonshot’ as a cornerstone of the Government’s response to coronavirus. It’s the Government’s latest plan to expand the national coronavirus testing programme and provide rapid turnaround tests. The programme is estimated to cost more than a staggering £100 billion to deliver - and is based on technology that does not even exist.
> 
> Despite this enormous sum of money, approaching £2,000 for every man, woman, and child in the country on initial estimates alone, we are being kept in the dark about ‘Operation Moonshot’. After being questioned by lawyers acting on behalf of Good Law Project and EveryDoctor, the Government has refused to provide information on who made the decision to spend this sum, or who they are spending it with.
> 
> ...


----------



## two sheds (Sep 24, 2020)

Beat me to it again, I'm going to have to up my game 

Fucking atrocious though isn't it, piss taking to a higher level altogether.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 29, 2020)

Taking things to a new level...









						Government minister 'can't clarify' North East rules
					

New Covid-19 restrictions in north-east England will affect about two million people from Wednesday.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Sep 29, 2020)

Oh I don't know ...









						MPs pass Internal Market Bill, despite risk to international law
					

MPs passed the contentious legislation at third reading by 340 to 256 votes




					www.independent.co.uk
				




This one's a first though - first time I think I've seen Johnson apologize


----------



## teqniq (Sep 29, 2020)

Distraction ploy from the car crash that is the vermin. Not buying it.









						Teachers forcing left-wing ‘ideas’ on pupils, says ex-Tory minister
					

Esther McVey says 'white working-class lads’ are put off by views at odds with their family’s Brexit ‘beliefs’




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 30, 2020)

BJ having to hold 'peace talks' with some of his own backbenchers. Said backbenchers are partly libertarian anti-lockdown idiots and partly those who just think Parliament should have more oversight of the regulations (which is fair enough IMO). No bad thing that 'peace talks' are necessary, though. Hope they don't work!


----------



## brogdale (Oct 2, 2020)

This tory MP does give the impression of being genuinely stupid:


----------



## two sheds (Oct 2, 2020)

Great


----------



## pesh (Oct 3, 2020)

The Conservative Party virtual conference is not working
					

Viewers struggle to access ‘fireside chat’ on the first day of online gathering




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 3, 2020)

They forgot to put the money in the meter


----------



## two sheds (Oct 3, 2020)

I was going to say "Don't they test these things beforehand?" but of course, no, they're tories they just give the contract to their mates who wing it on the day.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2020)

apparently gove was doing 'fireside chats' like he's FDR or something, bunch of cunts and their shit rally.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 3, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I was going to say "Don't they test these things beforehand?" but of course, no, they're tories they just give the contract to their mates who wing it on the day.



IT is fickle and even big Devs frequently have trouble on launch days for online only games.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 3, 2020)

shhhhh


----------



## existentialist (Oct 3, 2020)

"If it can go wrong, it will" was never so true of both IT and public demonstrations of it.

When I used to do presentations of new software tools, I always made sure there were some gags and burble in there to cover the inevitable yet unexpected something-going-wrong scenario.

You learn a new respect for probability in that line...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 4, 2020)

__





						Commons Twitter account banned from tweeting vote results | House of Commons | The Guardian
					

Tory MPs argued a tweet on a trade bill amendment in July broke impartiality rules




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## MrSki (Oct 5, 2020)

I know this has been mentioned on the other thread but for the record needs to be here too.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 5, 2020)

*Hanbury Strategy: They’re getting rich from COVID-19*



> A lobbying firm run by allies of Dominic Cummings was handed a contract worth £900,000 to conduct public opinion polling on the coronavirus pandemic. The contract was awarded to Hanbury Strategy without any advertisement or competitive tender process. And it was awarded to Hanbury despite the fact that – as our sworn evidence discloses – Hanbury was ill-suited to do the bulk of the work and would have had to subcontract it to others. That sworn evidence also suggests that the price paid by Government was “absolutely off the chart”.



From the Good Law Project website. Hanbury Strategy: They’re getting rich from COVID-19 - Good Law Project


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 5, 2020)

The lack of tendering process for all this public money is shocking. Or should we see it as corruption, cos that's just what it looks like.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 5, 2020)

It's comletely blatant.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 5, 2020)

Quelle surprise:


----------



## MrSki (Oct 5, 2020)

Where has the money gone?


----------



## teqniq (Oct 5, 2020)

And the likes of Kneussberg are calling it an 'I.T. glitch'. Apparently Excel has a limited number of columns, something you would have expexted them to know.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 5, 2020)

It's so easy to write something off as a "computer glitch", and yes - sometimes completely unforeseen "glitches" do happen that are beyond the control of anyone. But this isn't that - this is a design decision that should simply not have been made. The minute you add a complex layer - like a spreadsheet - into a system, you're introducing a level of potential cockup that should at least be foreseeable. So you either surround it with suitable checks and balances, or you find a simpler way of doing it. And *then *surround that with checks and balances. Even if it's just a bloody count, eg, "lines in file = x, records imported = y, O NOES, x != y"

This is not the computer's fault.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 5, 2020)

They should've used a database, penny pinching whilst pillaging the public purse.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 5, 2020)

existentialist said:


> It's so easy to write something off as a "computer glitch", and yes - sometimes completely unforeseen "glitches" do happen that are beyond the control of anyone. But this isn't that - this is a design decision that should simply not have been made. The minute you add a complex layer - like a spreadsheet - into a system, you're introducing a level of potential cockup that should at least be foreseeable. So you either surround it with suitable checks and balances, or you find a simpler way of doing it. And *then *surround that with checks and balances. Even if it's just a bloody count, eg, "lines in file = x, records imported = y, O NOES, x != y"
> 
> This is not the computer's fault.


PEBKAC


----------



## existentialist (Oct 5, 2020)

teqniq said:


> They should've used a database, penny pinching whilst pillaging the public purse.


And the reason they didn't is pretty much the reason anyone who uses a spreadsheet instead of a database does so - because spreadsheets LOOK easy, and LOOK - to anyone who hasn't a fucking clue what's actually going on - as if they're doing a "database thing".

Which is fine - why should we expect yer average user to know that difference, any more than we'd expect the average person going to the doctor to distinguish between a stress headache and a brain haemorrhage.

But then that's why we have doctors. And IT specialists.

So the question I find myself asking is "how the hell did this harebrained idea get past an IT specialist?". I mean, it's not like Eric from Accounts cocking a snook at IT by deciding to set up a private little spreadsheet to scratch that itch IT won't do anything about...this is supposedly an integral part of a critical, large-scale system.

The mind boggles. And, of course, we'll never get any answers. Even if they don't just ignore it, they'll almost certainly be claiming "commercial confidentiality" or something.

Cunts.


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 5, 2020)

Wouldn't be surprised if someone was still using Supercalc for the spreadsheet operation.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 5, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Quelle surprise:




Kill off tory voters, good plan


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 5, 2020)

teqniq said:


> And the likes of Kneussberg are calling it an 'I.T. glitch'. Apparently Excel has a limited number of columns, something you would have expexted them to know.



I'm not exactly Bill Gates but even I know that.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 5, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm not exactly Bill Gates but even I know that.


I did not, but then again I'm not overly familiar with the office suite.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm a former IT specialist...and I didn't know what the maximum size of an Excel spreadsheet is before all this. But I do know that it's finite.

In, to be fair, exactly the same way that I know that the disk space on which a database is stored is finite...so one of the, ahem, fairly important roles of a system designer is to look at scale, and ensure that whatever I'm using has sufficient capacity. And not just x + 10% "sufficient capacity", more like x * 4. And then you make sure you've got monitoring and checks, so that when your previously nearly-unlimited expanse of disk space (or columns) is down to half what it was, you have fair warning, and can do something about it (which is easier with disk space than it is with a fucking spreadsheet).

I guess it comes down to the sort of people who think they're "programming" when they set a website up on Wix


----------



## stdP (Oct 5, 2020)

teqniq said:


> They should've used a database, penny pinching whilst pillaging the public purse.



As someone who's written similar things... isn't it actually _easier_ to get data out of a web site in to a DB than it is in to an excel spreadsheet?! The interaction between "language used by the web application" and "connecting to the database" is one of the first lessons you ever learn about this sort of thing because it's the most common use-case ever... to get it into excel (.xls mind, not the new-fangled .xlsx) you typically have to jump through all sorts of fiery hoops (which are usually carefully watched by people like me flinging "who came up with this stupid design?" barbs around). Cummings and co throw around so much Bullshot Moonshit 2.0 that I expected the error to at least be a trendy one, their JSON overclocking the blockchain django or something similar.

That said, it's another dog-shit fiasco overseen by Dido and her outsourced sense of responsibility so why am I really surprised. Oh well, at least it's not for anything important!



existentialist said:


> I'm a former IT specialist...and I didn't know what the maximum size of an Excel spreadsheet is before all this. But I do know that it's finite.



The "old" excel format (referred to above as .XLS going by the file extension since I'm not sure what it's called properly) had a limit of ~64k rows (aka 65536 or 2^16), the "new" excel format has a limit of a million or so IIRC. Either of them is a stupid format for holding this sort of data.

Edit: BBC explainer on the issue. Apparently they were using CSVs as an intermediate format (no limit on those as they're just text files) but when opening them with excel it silently truncated them. Quoth the article "one expert suggested that even a high-school computing student would know that better alternatives exist".








						Excel: Why using Microsoft's tool caused Covid-19 results to be lost
					

The decision to use a spreadsheet format that dates back to the 1980s has proved to be unwise.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## magneze (Oct 5, 2020)

Fucking EXCEL.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 5, 2020)

It's been bad enough supporting a dozen companies whose accounts departments (and others) have 12 year old excel documents over 100mb so fuck knows whose bright idea it was to whack this lot into a spreadsheet.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 5, 2020)

BBC saying it was PHE's fault









						Excel: Why using Microsoft's tool caused Covid-19 results to be lost
					

The decision to use a spreadsheet format that dates back to the 1980s has proved to be unwise.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> *The badly thought-out use of Microsoft's Excel software was the reason nearly 16,000 coronavirus cases went unreported in England.*
> And it appears that Public Health England (PHE) was to blame, rather than a third-party contractor.
> The issue was caused by the way the agency brought together logs produced by commercial firms paid to analyse swab tests of the public, to discover who has the virus.
> They filed their results in the form of text-based lists - known as CSV files - without issue.
> PHE had set up an automatic process to pull this data together into Excel templates so that it could then be uploaded to a central system and made available to the NHS Test and Trace team, as well as other government computer dashboards.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 5, 2020)

stdP said:


> As someone who's written similar things... isn't it actually _easier_ to get data out of a web site in to a DB than it is in to an excel spreadsheet?! The interaction between "language used by the web application" and "connecting to the database" is one of the first lessons you ever learn about this sort of thing because it's the most common use-case ever... to get it into excel (.xls mind, not the new-fangled .xlsx) you typically have to jump through all sorts of fiery hoops (which are usually carefully watched by people like me flinging "who came up with this stupid design?" barbs around). Cummings and co throw around so much Bullshot Moonshit 2.0 that I expected the error to at least be a trendy one, their JSON overclocking the blockchain django or something similar.
> 
> That said, it's another dog-shit fiasco overseen by Dido and her outsourced sense of responsibility so why am I really surprised. Oh well, at least it's not for anything important!
> 
> ...


TBH, if you own the systems which the website data is based on, then people don't need to scrape data off a website. You can set up all kinds of ways of moving structured data from server to client, in ways that permit of web display or incorporating into some kind of local datastore - off the top of my head, a decent REST API and a data interchange format like JSON would be a still pretty low-tech way of achieving the job, but without all the nightmare shit of sticking it in a spreadsheet, etc.

My take on this is that they've done the classic "urgent" thing, and focused on lashing together disparate systems, probably on the basis of local domains of knowledge ("Hi, I'm TED - I know Excel backwards, and I reckon we could do a nice job on data reformatting with a few macros and formulas") rather than someone taking a more...architectural view.

But that - my own knowledge domain - makes me realise that this is how ALL of the Government's decisions seem to be taken. It's all about bodging it together in a hurry - laws, computer systems, social measures - and not feeling under any obligation to take any responsibility for the consequences of failure. It's just the same as the infamous ATOS/DWP alliance, providing plausible deniability for both, and accountability for none.

But then that's not incompetence, so much as establishing the framework in which incompetence can flourish.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 5, 2020)

238 million quid for interview classes and CV writing for those out of work due to Covid.









						New jobs coaches will help people back to work, says Rishi Sunak
					

Jets scheme will help those laid off during pandemic, chancellor to tell Tory conference




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## existentialist (Oct 5, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> 238 million quid for interview classes and CV writing for those out of work due to Covid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucksake.


----------



## stdP (Oct 5, 2020)

existentialist said:


> But that - my own knowledge domain - makes me realise that this is how ALL of the Government's decisions seem to be taken. It's all about bodging it together in a hurry - laws, computer systems, social measures - and not feeling under any obligation to take any responsibility for the consequences of failure. It's just the same as the infamous ATOS/DWP alliance, providing plausible deniability for both, and accountability for none.
> 
> But then that's not incompetence, so much as establishing the framework in which incompetence can flourish.



As far as I've been able to ascertain, the web server(s) were dumping data out to CSV (which is in itself a pretty terrible interchange format for anything remotely complicated - much better to use JSON or XML) and then consolidating CSVs in to a single spreadsheet, instead of consolidating it in a database and using a web or some other frontend application to process individual cases. If you try and add too many rows (or columns for that matter) in to a ye olde Excel, it'll silently drop them which is why anyone who understands data integrity breaks out in a cold sweat whenever anyone mentions spreadsheets. Excel is, at best, a presentation format and should never be used as a data processing format for reasons that are too long to list. There's a million better ways to have done this, none of which involve excel, and I don't entirely understand how things got to this point (but then I get the same apoplexy about Horizon as well).

Worse still, this means there's likely several (almost certainly unencrypted) copies of this file floating about containing the data of every single identified case. Another big reason for using a proper database with a frontend application in that it makes it relatively easy to implement access controls, something you can't do with raw files holding all the data.

I don't disagree with your assessment that so many of these IT decisions are bodged together in the worst way possible, but I struggle to believe there isn't a single person there who understands ETL and other data warehousing concepts, as well as not being aware of limitations in excel that have been known for 20 years. If this had happened back in march or april I might have believed it as an interim solution... but six months later and is breaks and no-one seemed be aware of it? I guess maybe I don't see the difference between establishing the framework in which incompetence can flourish and incompetence itself (unless you design-in the structural incompetence as a form of malice).

Anyway... I'm derailing in to spittle-flecked geek outrage. Suffice to say I think this is a perfect example of ruthless incompetence and I'm looking forward to blame being shifted so Dido doesn't look any worse than she does already.



Artaxerxes said:


> 238 million quid for interview classes and CV writing for those out of work due to Covid.



At the rate the hospitality industry at least is going, do we have a sweepstake on how many jobs there'll be to go around in six months' time? Hopefully Rishi will also finance positive thinking seminars and spiritual wellness fora at the soup kitchens. Oh look, several positions have opened up for al-fresco seating redeployment facilitators for the new flagship of the White Star line!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 5, 2020)

stdP said:


> At the rate the hospitality industry at least is going, do we have a sweepstake on how many jobs there'll be to go around in six months' time? Hopefully Rishi will also finance positive thinking seminars and spiritual wellness fora at the soup kitchens. Oh look, several positions have opened up for al-fresco seating redeployment facilitators for the new flagship of the White Star line!



Even better.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 5, 2020)

government ministers could become fucking care workers, although there's be a lot of in-care deaths due to neglect and incompetence shortly afterwards


----------



## NoXion (Oct 5, 2020)

Given the devastation wrought by the virus on care homes, it seems likely there would be fewer, not more, positions available in that sector. What the fuck are those idiots thinking? *Are* they thinking?


----------



## stdP (Oct 5, 2020)

NoXion said:


> What the fuck are those idiots thinking? *Are* they thinking?



If I'm being charitable, they're thinking they can literally kill two birds with one stone by offing a bunch of useless expensive OAPs sponging off the state along with a bunch of useless unemployable snowflakes who've been sponging off the state for the last six months and wouldn't even vote for them anyway.

But chances are they're just being idiotic, flailing cunts.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2020)

__





						Planning changes would drastically cut affordable homes, councils say | Planning policy | The Guardian
					

Building of cheaper housing could be almost halved in some areas of England, analysis suggests




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## two sheds (Oct 7, 2020)

Even affordable houses can be a joke, in Truro 'affordable houses' can cost £250,000.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 7, 2020)

They were always gonna scrap those "affordable" homes, not enough profit, drags the whole area down type crap, it's their way. It was just a matter of when and how. Never trust 'em.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 7, 2020)

Most of them rarely get built anyway because the devs promise to build them elsewhere.

Affordable is also bollocks as it’s maybe 30% less than full price and full price is far to much.


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 7, 2020)

Affordable is defined as 80‰ of market price.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Oct 7, 2020)

In any sensible system of governance, frauds and shysters like G4S would only get to screw up _one_ contract before being permanently struck off any future lists of bidders.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 7, 2020)

NoXion said:


> In any sensible system of governance, frauds and shysters like G4S would only get to screw up _one_ contract before being permanently struck off any future lists of bidders.



It’s all about hiding behind unlawful discrimination laws and large companies being able to negotiate the contract minefield of “checks and balances” more efficiently.

Plus the lying and kickbacks


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 8, 2020)

Never a truer...



She's as dense as Patel.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 8, 2020)

Turns out useless spanner is useless.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2020)

Boris Johnson backs tax cuts for Bristol Port after owners give him £25k
					

The former London mayor has 'fired the starting gun' on setting-up 'free ports' in the UK after Brexit



					www.bristolpost.co.uk
				






> The owners of Bristol Port donated £25,000 to Boris Johnson’s leadership campaign only six weeks before he backed a tax-cutting incentive that could massively boost the port’s profits.
> 
> Mr Johnson on Friday endorsed a report calling for Singapore-style tax-free trade zones at ports across the country, with Bristol mentioned as one of those that could benefit should a post-Brexit pilot scheme prove successful.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 8, 2020)

truss scares me actually. she ticks all the boxes for being officially  smart ( PPE/ OXford etc) but its the blank dead look in her eyes that suggests she not interested or listening or even cares about what she trots out.

eta - if you are reading this Liz, get out and do something worthwhile with your life.stop living the lie.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 8, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Even better.



Isn't this basically how a "command economy", of the kind those backsliding commie bastards go in for, operates?


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 8, 2020)

2hats said:


> Turns out useless spanner is useless.



Ha he's going to give Grayling a run for his money as the politico knocked back from virtual shoe in positions.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 9, 2020)

2hats said:


> Turns out useless spanner is useless.


In my experience a useless spanner can be suspended from a rope and used as a makeshift plumb bob.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 12, 2020)

The vermin have come out with an ad (if it can be called such) which kind of attempts to excuse their reluctance to bail out creative types on their bones because of Covid:



fairly peredicably people have come up with alternatives:


----------



## gosub (Oct 12, 2020)

Fatima was a bit pissed off at the flat rate for the shoot, which had ended up on a royalty free image bank. This cyber malarkey was harder than she thought.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 14, 2020)

Spaffing our money.


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 14, 2020)

How much more money are these bastards going to be allowed to waste without any accountability?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 15, 2020)

Build. More. Houses. You. Cunts.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 15, 2020)

As a result of their incompetence....









						Local pub in Merseyside rebrands in response to new lockdown restrictions
					

The London Economic - “No matter what hits us, we’ll never lose our spirit and humour", one local said - News




					www.thelondoneconomic.com


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 15, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Build. More. Houses. You. Cunts.


Absolutely this. Not difficult to see. Confiscate the land needed from the people who already have homes.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Build. More. Houses. You. Cunts.



Social housing.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 15, 2020)

The idea of using pension funds for housing deposits a fucking disaster area.  It promotes the idea that your home will somehow take care of you when you’re old, which it won’t unless you sell it and then have nowhere to live.  People need a home AND they need a pension.  One is not a substitute for the other.

besides, the group that do have spare money their pension pot are the (a) older folk who are (b) already rich.  Those rules are going to have to be constructed carefully if it’s not going to just be another way to encourage landlordism.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Streathamite (Oct 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


>



That was excellent. well worth the read.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 15, 2020)

Doesn't look like JRM wants a debate then.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 15, 2020)

If JRMogg thinks that that's too difficult to answer maybe he should grow some balls and try to attempt it.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 15, 2020)

He's blatantly disregarding it mainly I supect because he knows it's a can of worms.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 15, 2020)

Standard response now for Hancock and Johnson and the like for questions they know they can't answer


----------



## existentialist (Oct 15, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Doesn't look like JRM wants a debate then.



Cunt.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2020)

On last night's _Newsnight _Andrew Bridgen was talking about the posturing around the UK/EU trade negotiations and described the 'fish issue' as "something of a red herring."

That really happened.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 19, 2020)

Michael Gove gets another Theresa May death stare:



Someone should make a compilation of these, like Kim Jong-Il Looking at Things.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Part 2 (Oct 19, 2020)

Must be that fella out of Harry Potter then


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 19, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Michael Gove gets another Theresa May death stare:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should make a compilation of these, like Kim Jong-Il Looking at Things.



A true WTF moment from her


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 19, 2020)

Aloe Sharma was making a tit of himself with a gloriously incompetant interview on LBC this morning, not knowing what league his local team he claims to support (Reading) is in, and admitting that the difference between a no-deal Brexit an an ‘Australian-style deal’ is just semantics, ie they’re trying to hoodwink the public. The whole cabinet is stuffed with fuckwits.

There’s select clips on the Twitter thing if you can be arsed looking for them.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 19, 2020)

Badgers said:


>



This is just taking the piss. This procurement processes under Covid should lead to some serious prison time & seizure of all assets of everyone involved. 

The fucking cunts.


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 19, 2020)

Why aren't the Serious Fraud Office or National Crime Agency looking into all this blatant corruption and sleaze? 
Oh yes because it's the Tories, silly me


----------



## MrSki (Oct 19, 2020)

There was a report of the new cuntish lord Botham's charity that gave no money to any causes just to his daughter's PR company. I can't believe how blatant it all is. Just goes to show how shite the UK media really is.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 19, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Doesn't look like JRM wants a debate then.



I would like to see an outrageous millstone beneath JRM as he plummets to the seabed.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 19, 2020)

Badgers said:


>




It's fascinating how often that sort of bollocks is used, really highlights the lie of the free market if it'd damage companies to reveal how much it was bidding or who was bidding.

Besides anyone in the actual industry involved has a rough estimate and who was involved in the tender anyway.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 19, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> It's fascinating how often that sort of bollocks is used, really highlights the lie of the free market if it'd damage companies to reveal how much it was bidding or who was bidding.
> 
> Besides anyone in the actual industry involved has a rough estimate and who was involved in the tender anyway.


The trouble is that most of these contracts have been awarded without being put out to tender.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 19, 2020)

MrSki said:


> The trouble is that most of these contracts have been awarded without being put out to tender.



Either that or unrealistically low. Or they can't admit the company got the job despite massive red flags because they were cheaper compared to others.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 19, 2020)

and/or more expensive but mates of Gove and Cummings


----------



## MrSki (Oct 19, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Either that or unrealistically low. Or they can't admit the company got the job despite massive red flags because they were cheaper compared to others.


With respect I think that is bollocks. In the early days they ignored companies with a history of PPE procurement & gave contracts to companies with no history of health procurement & in a few cases provided shite that was not fit for purpose. Currently the test and trace comes in at circa £16000 for everyone traced.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 19, 2020)

MrSki said:


> With respect I think that is bollocks. In the early days they ignored companies with a history of PPE procurement & gave contracts to companies with no history of health procurement & in a few cases provided shite that was not fit for purpose. Currently the test and trace comes in at circa £16000 for everyone traced.



Yes.



> Either that or



The low bids usually followed by massive increases in prices as projects become increasingly overdue or broken.


----------



## Lurdan (Oct 19, 2020)

Delays at Felixstowe trigger calls for government intervention - Financial Times (paywalled so archived)


> Britain’s biggest container port — Felixstowe — is grinding to a “virtual standstill” at peak times (...) Businesses and hauliers said a shortage of time slots for picking up containers was causing businesses to incur additional port storage costs, creating delays in supply chains, with some resorting to air freighting shipments at significant extra cost.





> (...) the issue is being blamed on a shortage of labour,” said the Felixstowe Port Users Association in a note, estimating the port was operating at “70 to 80 per cent capacity”, compared with 94 per cent in Southampton. (...) approximately 40 per cent of all containers coming into and departing from the UK currently do so through Felixstowe (...)





> The government has not intervened in what it considers a commercial matter, but Whitehall officials indicated that the Department for Transport was monitoring the situation.





> Felixstowe is advised by Chris Grayling , the former transport secretary who came under fire when in office for handing a £13.8m Brexit contract to a ferry company that owned no ferries. Mr Grayling is paid £100,000 for seven hours work per week, according to the register of MPs interests.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 19, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Michael Gove gets another Theresa May death stare:




That was definitely more of a "what the fuck has the Pob-faced cunt been smoking now?" stare.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 19, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> I would like to see an outrageous millstone beneath JRM as he plummets to the seabed.



Waste of a good millstone. Make him load up some sacks with pebbles at the beach. Job done.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 20, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> Waste of a good millstone. Make him load up some sacks with pebbles at the beach. Job done.


Too right. If we're going to eat over the next 12 months, we'll need millstones. And flypaper.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> Waste of a good millstone. Make him load up some sacks with pebbles at the beach. Job done.


No need for that
Concrete boots off dunwich


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 20, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> Waste of a good millstone. Make him load up some sacks with pebbles at the beach. Job done.


Good point, but I thought a fitting, New Testament endorsed end for such an alleged, devout believer. Luke17:2. Not that in anyway I accuse JRM of the crimes that this punishment is set for of course.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2020)

> A multi-millionaire Tory has said poor parents "actually prefer" to pay a "modest sum" for their kids' meals.
> 
> Nadhim Zahawi made the eyebrow-raising claim as he refused Marcus Rashford's call to extend free meals over the school holidays.











						Fury as Tory millionaire says poor parents 'prefer' to pay for kids' meals
					

Nadhim Zahawi said parents didn't like the 'label' of meals being free and prefer to pay a 'modest sum' - as he refused Marcus Rashford's call to extend free school meals over half-term




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## NoXion (Oct 20, 2020)

Out of touch cunt. If you're close enough to the breadline, every single pound counts.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 20, 2020)

He's mistaking it being seen as shameful to get free meals with actively wanting to pay.

The solution isn't to make people pay it's to remove the stigma and relentless harassment and denigration of the poor.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 20, 2020)

A poor parent has said that multi-millionaire Tories "actually prefer" to pay "above zero tax" rather than using accountants to hide money  overseas.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 21, 2020)

The hashtag #ToryScum is now trending on Twitter. Go on, you know you want to.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 21, 2020)

I mean...she's not wrong.


----------



## pesh (Oct 22, 2020)

teqniq said:


> The hashtag #ToryScum is now trending on Twitter. Go on, you know you want to.



was just wondering what they'd done to get ToryScum trending with over 100,000 tweets


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 22, 2020)

pesh said:


> was just wondering what they'd done to get ToryScum trending with over 100,000 tweets


Twiter's going absolutely apeshit over this


----------



## teqniq (Oct 22, 2020)

Still tweeting the hashtag at every opportunity that presents itself, me.


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 22, 2020)

Westminster North Conservative Association are joining in as well


----------



## gosub (Oct 23, 2020)

The British state was already a mess: this government just made it worse
					

From being outflanked by Andy Burnham to the student crisis, Boris Johnson's government has brought its own incompetence to an exhausted state and ragged institutions already stripped of resources and their best talent.




					www.gq-magazine.co.uk


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 23, 2020)

gosub said:


> The British state was already a mess: this government just made it worse
> 
> 
> From being outflanked by Andy Burnham to the student crisis, Boris Johnson's government has brought its own incompetence to an exhausted state and ragged institutions already stripped of resources and their best talent.
> ...


That article is pretty much spot-on. It isn't just that the government's response tot COVID-19 has been so hrrifically bad - it's that that crapness was pretty much inevitable, whichever Tory was in charge.


----------



## agricola (Oct 24, 2020)

gosub said:


> The British state was already a mess: this government just made it worse
> 
> 
> From being outflanked by Andy Burnham to the student crisis, Boris Johnson's government has brought its own incompetence to an exhausted state and ragged institutions already stripped of resources and their best talent.
> ...



That article is terrible.  I don't want to defend the Tory / Coalition governments but the phenomenon that O'Hara describes there (that the centre is too powerful so it makes decisions that are demonstrably wrong and harmful in spite of reality, the law and advice and survives the ensuing disaster without learning anything) has been present at the heart of the English state for as long as its existed; it isn't ten years old.   It is the common denominator between 1857, the Somme, Gresford, Appeasement, Aberfan, Ibrox and Hillsborough, CJD and the contaminated blood scandal, miscarriages of justice generally, Iraq, the Postmasters Trials, Windrush, Grenfell, probably above a hundred other catastrophes that I've forgotten to list here and now this. 

I also strongly disagree with this bit:



> It was the government, not the universities, that insisted all students everywhere must crowd back onto campus – with predictable and depressing results. Vice chancellors asked for more money so they could do just about anything else: thin out campus attendance, prioritise essential in-person teaching, stagger starts, set up massive testing programmes. The department for education said no, more out of semi-hibernating idleness than anything else.
> 
> Now, with thousands of students locked in halls and an initial term-time Covid surge having thrown fuel on the fire of smouldering outbreaks across the north of England, central government will only say rather smugly that it will fall to universities to keep everyone safe. Some students feel had; that’s nothing to the mood among senior management teams who now realise they’ve been dropped right in it.



The university sector as a whole is addicted to debt, and has been since the Major-era reforms introduced it.  They (government and management) know what would have happened if no students attended for a term; the system would collapse and the reality of the £100 billion plus student loan debt that they've all been telling us will never need to be repaid in full would become apparent.   Saying that they should have stumped more money up to keep it going is just kicking the can down the road; that sector needs proper reform (ie: not just cuts but to put it on a sustainable footing).


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 24, 2020)

Ignorant and selfish bastards don’t regret acting like selfish and ignorant bastards reports Murdock vermin rag. Red wall residents don’t regret voting blue, but patience is wearing thin


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## existentialist (Oct 26, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 235937


The sadness in its eyes...

It's a picture that could stand with its head held high in any thread about local newspaper photos, though  All it really needed was Dunked-in-Shit pointing at something. Presumably he wasn't able to look sad AND point at the same time


----------



## teqniq (Oct 26, 2020)

Badgers said:


>



That's proper tory heartland right there. Lets see how long their memories are in four year's time.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 26, 2020)

agricola said:


> That article is terrible.  I don't want to defend the Tory / Coalition governments but the phenomenon that O'Hara describes there (that the centre is too powerful so it makes decisions that are demonstrably wrong and harmful in spite of reality, the law and advice and survives the ensuing disaster without learning anything) has been present at the heart of the English state for as long as its existed; it isn't ten years old.   It is the common denominator between 1857, the Somme, Gresford, Appeasement, Aberfan, Ibrox and Hillsborough, CJD and the contaminated blood scandal, miscarriages of justice generally, Iraq, the Postmasters Trials, Windrush, Grenfell, probably above a hundred other catastrophes that I've forgotten to list here and now this.
> 
> I also strongly disagree with this bit:
> 
> ...


I took it to refer to the fact that, under Thatcher and major, the Tories stripped local councils of a huge range of powers, and abolished the GLA and other metropolitan authorities (Merseyside, etc). Did I read it wrong?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 26, 2020)

It's just so schizophrenic how the government won't acknowledge the problematic past or its stance towards immigrants driving hate but constantly tries to say how great diversity is via shallow gestures.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 26, 2020)

And on the same day, Williamson not Sunak's favourite person.

I can't help wondering what we'd make of this clown show in anything like normal times.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 26, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 235937



Thing is these images are months/years old apparently


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 26, 2020)

Gavin Williamson  is revealed to be a fucking idiot, BIG SHOCKER !! I never saw that one coming wow!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 235937


I spy a spelling mistake


----------



## teqniq (Oct 27, 2020)

Playing the race card now:


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 27, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Playing the race card now:
> 
> View attachment 236083View attachment 236084


I thought it was the unfettered opulence rather than race.
They really are thick as pig shit and twice as odious.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 27, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> I thought it was the unfettered opulence rather than race.
> They really are thick as pig shit and twice as odious.


They are getting panned for it on Twitter.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 27, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> I thought it was the unfettered opulence rather than race.
> They really are thick as pig shit and twice as odious.


From the party that ran a mayoral campaign against Khan that was dripping in overt Islamophobic racism and divisive stereotypes of Hindu 'communities'.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## killer b (Oct 27, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> I thought it was the unfettered opulence rather than race.
> They really are thick as pig shit and twice as odious.


'The left' isn't free of racists mind - and some of the criticism of Sunak, Cleverly and Javid  absolutely has racist elements. Patel gets rafts of misogyny too.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 28, 2020)

This appeared, temptingly, on Facebook, but the original tweet has been deleted.

Did anyone get hold of it before it disappeared?


----------



## teqniq (Oct 28, 2020)

existentialist said:


> This appeared, temptingly, on Facebook, but the original tweet has been deleted.
> 
> Did anyone get hold of it before it disappeared?
> 
> View attachment 236253


Here is is, though from this post it doesn't appear to be tory MP's:


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 28, 2020)

Got to admire "do you have a phone?" - well if you don't how do youedit look for work and if you don't look for work you get sanctioned surely?

edit: Who the fucks paying 30 quid a month for a phone contract anyway...


----------



## existentialist (Oct 28, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Here is is, though from this post it doesn't appear to be tory MP's:



Fuck, but that's grim. Image and comments. Jesus, some people don't deserve to be in the same species.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 28, 2020)

Sarah Donohue is taking a bit of a pasting on Facebook 

There is also a website: Sarah Donohue


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 28, 2020)

Yep, loads of people slagging off how she looks etc. Not sure I’m on their side either.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 29, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Yep, loads of people slagging off how she looks etc. Not sure I’m on their side either.


Couldn't give a fuck about her looks - with a mind as ugly as that, her looks are irrelevant.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2020)

Banks scoop £65 million payday from 3 months of government-backed loans
					

The London Economic | Ed Miliband questioned why the government didn't get a better deal from the banks for its support | Business




					www.thelondoneconomic.com


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 30, 2020)

It's like the dice were loaded in their favour all along, who'd have thunk that...


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 1, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> BJ having to hold 'peace talks' with some of his own backbenchers. Said backbenchers are partly libertarian anti-lockdown idiots and partly those who just think Parliament should have more oversight of the regulations (which is fair enough IMO). No bad thing that 'peace talks' are necessary, though. Hope they don't work!



Possible Tory backbench rebellion over renewed 'lockdown' this week...


----------



## teqniq (Nov 1, 2020)

Not surprised, absolute state of this:


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 1, 2020)

"airways" ?
Freudian slip ?


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 1, 2020)

‘Other reputable scientists’ 

who exactly, dipshit? Piers fucking Corbyn?


----------



## MrSki (Nov 1, 2020)

How much more can go wrong before someone is sacked?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 1, 2020)

MrSki said:


> How much more can go wrong before someone is sacked?



If this is anything other than pure incompetence, then I hope there's a whistleblower out there quietly polishing his pipe...


----------



## MrSki (Nov 2, 2020)

Just corruption really.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2020)

What a surprise


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 2, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Just corruption really.



I expect no less.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 5, 2020)

Right Honorable MassivePrick for Romford


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 6, 2020)

Has anyone seen or heard from tiny Mark Francois?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 6, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> Has anyone seen or heard from tiny Mark Francois?



Not until the trial


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 6, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Just corruption really.




"While not specifically a vaccines expert, she is a proven drugs discovery expert with superb deal-making skills"


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> "While not specifically a vaccines expert, she is a proven drugs discovery expert with superb deal-making skills"


I’m also good at finding drugs. Can I have a job?


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 6, 2020)

Tory party paid by russians stolen money get the continuity that money launderers need... possibly. 









						BBC One - Panorama, Banking Secrets of the Rich and Powerful
					

Richard Bilton exposes the business deals billionaires would rather you didn’t know about.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## quiet guy (Nov 7, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> "While not specifically a vaccines expert, she is a proven drugs discovery expert with superb deal-making skills"


Does she sniff them out?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 7, 2020)

Today's other news..


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 8, 2020)

Let's hope that it's the first of many, many legal proceedings against them.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Today's other news..



They should be - I hope they are - facing legal proceedings for pissing £12,000,000,000 down the drain on track and trace etc


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> They should - I hope they are - face legal proceedings for pissing £12,000,000,000 down the drain on track and trace etc


I fear it will take time. Not least of all because they are using 'pandemic powers' to bypass fair and legal requirements.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> Let's hope that it's the first of many, many legal proceedings against them.


And the first of many convictions


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## teqniq (Nov 11, 2020)

Saw this last night. What a cunt. I know where to start with this, lamp-post and rope.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 11, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Saw this last night. What a cunt. I know where to start with this, lamp-post and rope.


Much as I hate to accept it, the fact is that people like Gove simply haven't got a FUCKING CLUE when it comes to talking about the lives of ordinary people outside the Westminster bubble, where "severe risk" means the possibility of having to buy your own lunch, not dying of an illness whose transmission was avoidable if the government whose stewardship of the nation and its institutions was ACTUALLY DOING ITS FUCKING JOB.

I despair at the way in which these cunts can continue completely unaccountably, and apparently see no reason whatsoever to improve their work, despite a rising tide of poverty, illness, and death amongst the millios whose interests they don't represent.

Yes, lamp posts, definitely. It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 11, 2020)

Badgers said:


>




I’m glad that we have men like Michael Gove to tell us what’s sexist.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 11, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> I’m glad that we have men like Michael Gove to tell us what’s sexist.


Govesplaining. Like mansplaining, only completely lacking in either explanation or masculinity.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 11, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Govesplaining. Like mansplaining, only completely lacking in either explanation or masculinity humanity.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Much as I hate to accept it, the fact is that people like Gove simply haven't got a FUCKING CLUE when it comes to talking about the lives of ordinary people outside the Westminster bubble, where "severe risk" means the possibility of having to buy your own lunch, not dying of an illness whose transmission was avoidable if the government whose stewardship of the nation and its institutions was ACTUALLY DOING ITS FUCKING JOB.
> 
> I despair at the way in which these cunts can continue completely unaccountably, and apparently see no reason whatsoever to improve their work, despite a rising tide of poverty, illness, and death amongst the millios whose interests they don't represent.
> 
> Yes, lamp posts, definitely. It's the only way to be sure.


And rope. Don't forget the rope. Or you'll have to bash their heads in against the lamppost


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2020)

Boris Johnson picks pro-fracking Tory MP as ‘climate change champion’
					

Anne-Marie Trevelyan handed key role for next year’s COP26 conference – helping developing countries adapt




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 11, 2020)

Northerners prefer football to ballet, Jake Berry MP says
					

Conservative Jake Berry made the comparison as he warned "northern culture" is being hit by Covid.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 12, 2020)

FT story here.


----------



## Lurdan (Nov 12, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> FT story here.


Non-paywalled version here. Gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 12, 2020)

I liked: "Mr Cain feared, according to allies, that he was being sidelined following what many Tory MPs have regarded as Downing Street's “shambolic” media performance during the Covid crisis."

They don't seem to be wondering _why _the media performance has been 'shambolic', mustn't be put down to their actual performance oh no.


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2020)

The Politico newsletter has some more details of what the fuck is going on if anyone's interested









						POLITICO London Playbook: How Vote Leave lost control — Mark of Cain — Cult of Dom
					

What's driving the day in Westminster. Politics and policymaking in the UK capital, by Alex Wickham.




					www.politico.eu


----------



## agricola (Nov 12, 2020)

killer b said:


> The Politico newsletter has some more details of what the fuck is going on if anyone's interested
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not having a go at you here, but that is a terrible article that will (hopefully) be used by subsequent generations to highlight how completely British politics and the media have merged into complete uselessness.  Its basically one long gossip column from one bright young thing in a clique about other bright young things in the same clique - all without any redeemable qualities, experience or knowledge but with a certain belief that all they need to do to succeed is turn up.  This sort of thing wasn't acceptable in a late 90s - early 00s American high school teen movie context, never mind modern British politics.  

The fact that Ed Lister going - who for all his many sins is one of the very few people mentioned there who has actually had a job outside of wonkery and journalism - is mentioned without comment sums it up.  Who else has actually done anything?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2020)

#world*eating*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2020)

DWP extends benefit sanctions on disabled people just as new lockdown begins
					

EXCLUSIVE: People who fail to attend a 'fit-for-work' test over the phone have been at risk of a sanction since November 2 - two days after Boris Johnson announced the new shutdown in England. And it includes many people on Universal Credit



					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Nov 13, 2020)

Badgers said:


>



A face even a mother would punch.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2020)

Undercover probe of Tory-linked Covid-19 testing lab alleges 'serious failings'
					

Dr Tom Lewis, a microbiologist who has run an NHS lab for a decade, said if what the reporter was told about tests being thrown away with cardboard waste was correct "that would be illegal."



					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## brogdale (Nov 18, 2020)

Badgers said:


>



Those Zoom calls are doomed if she's still on TalkTalk


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 19, 2020)

Missed this one 

71% of responses asked them to take it down. 



> Museum Felt 'Extremely Compromised' By Minister's Plea To Keep Slave Trader Statue
> 
> 
> 27/08/2020 21:52 BST | Updated 30/08/2020 15:49 BST
> ...











						Revealed: Minister Pressured Museum To Keep Slaver Statue
					

The Museum of the Home felt "extremely compromised" as it did not remove Sir Robert Geffrye's statue despite public urging otherwise.




					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Nov 19, 2020)

Looking like this thick window shifter needs his own thread soon?

Here's Bradley doing his _MensLivesMatter _schtick, today:


----------



## brogdale (Nov 19, 2020)

He's like the MP for the constituency of Lawrence Fox


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2020)

An MP has bail extended to February. The individual is not allowed to be in spaces that include children.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 21, 2020)

I read children as chicken and was only vaguely surprised 

but urggh


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 24, 2020)

Ben Bradley getting an education from Martin Luther King's daughter


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2020)

> Boris Johnson has been accused of trying to bury bad news after the government quietly ditched his pledge to give all homes superfast broadband by 2025.
> 
> The prime minister came under fire from business and telecoms chiefs as the small print of the chancellor’s spending review revealed that planned spending on the roll-out of the technology had also been slashed from £5bn to £1.2bn.











						Johnson Quietly Dumps Tory Manifesto Pledge Of UK-Wide Superfast Broadband By 2025
					

Labour attacks PM's bid to bury bad news by "sneaking out" abandonment of key election promise.



					m.huffingtonpost.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2020)

Cunts not funding cunts


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 29, 2020)

Same rictus gurn as Tony Blair.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2020)

OECD Economic Outlook, Interim Report | Keeping the recovery on track
					

The OECD Interim Economic Outlook provides analysis and GDP growth forecasts for all G20 countries and the world economy as a whole. Published in March and September, these Interim reports provide updates to the projections, analysis and policy recommendations contained in the main Economic...




					www.oecd.org
				




The UK economy will be hit harder than any other in the G7 this year.

#worldbeating


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2020)

And what does Gary Sambrook eat?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2020)

> Dear Badgers,
> 
> The Government has responded to the petition you signed – “Make it a criminal offence for MPs to mislead the public”.
> 
> ...


----------



## kabbes (Dec 15, 2020)

It’s a stupid petition, to be fair.  What is the definition of “misleads” and who gets to decide it?  How does that end up being any different to the current mechanisms laid out in the response?


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


>



did you feel all warm and important when you received such a wordy response?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 15, 2020)

more shit-posting


----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2020)

Tory party urges activists to campaign like Trump by ‘weaponising fake news’
					

‘There are lessons that we can learn from Trump….a lie can go round the world before the truth can get its boots on’




					www.independent.co.uk
				






> Tory activists have been urged to campaign like Donald Trump by “weaponising fake news” and talking “nonsense” if it works, in a party newsletter.
> 
> The bulletin sent out to members in Northamptonshire says “there are lessons that we can learn from Trump”, adding: “A lie can go round the world before the truth can get its boots on.”
> 
> ...



I thought they already did


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 16, 2020)

Suella Braverman gets her arse handed to her on a plate by the Court of Appeal:


----------



## agricola (Dec 17, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Suella Braverman gets her arse handed to her on a plate by the Court of Appeal:
> 
> View attachment 243767



A depressing read that; so much money earned by lawyers out of such a profound tragedy without any meaningful change in the result (for anyone).  Defences constructed apparently entirely out of taking other cases out of context; the Crown carrying out an appeal apparently against its own instructions.  Meanwhile the state of legislation relating to deaths on the road continues to be not really fit for purpose.


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 17, 2020)

Wonder if she has trained with Lin Woods?


----------



## gosub (Dec 17, 2020)

Jacob Rees-Mogg says Unicef should be 'ashamed' for feeding hungry British kids
					

The London Economic - He told MPs it was “a scandal” that the charity said it would help feed 1,800 hungry children over Christmas - Politics




					www.thelondoneconomic.com


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 17, 2020)

The North is a drain on the economy


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 17, 2020)

I hate that thicko bollocks about the south being the ‘wealth creator’. Work is done across the country but the value of it is often abstracted and played about with in London. It’s not like people are sat on their arses more in the north. Cunts.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 18, 2020)

The cunts don't even trust each other...  





> A ministerial aide was sacked on Thursday night after the Conservative chief whip sent out a letter with varied wording in a “canary trap” designed to catch whoever leaked it.
> 
> Andrew Lewer, a Home Office parliamentary private secretary, was fired from his junior government role when a letter urging the recipients not to leak information to the press found its way into the hands of the Guido Fawkes website.
> 
> But it is understood that the letter, from the chief whip, Mark Spencer, was worded slightly differently for each recipient so officials would be able to tell which version had reached the media.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2020)

‘Bonkers’ Liz Truss speech pulled from government website
					

Rant about Foucault replaced with note saying content has been redacted




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## agricola (Dec 19, 2020)

Badgers said:


> ‘Bonkers’ Liz Truss speech pulled from government website
> 
> 
> Rant about Foucault replaced with note saying content has been redacted
> ...



how typical that Truss speaking about Foucault wasn't seen as anything newsworthy


----------



## NoXion (Dec 19, 2020)

From a rant about Foucault to a rant about fuck-all.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2020)

Wonder how many MPs have already dashed to their family/second homes or left the country for their Christmas holidays


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 20, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Wonder how many MPs have already dashed to their family/second homes or left the country for their Christmas holidays


Ironic if any have gone to Europe and can't get back to vote on a Brexit deal


----------



## agricola (Dec 20, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Wonder how many MPs have already dashed to their family/second homes or left the country for their Christmas holidays



I think you'll find they've done nothing wrong whatsoever and its all a political smear.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 20, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Wonder how many MPs have already dashed to their family/second homes or left the country for their Christmas holidays



It was reported that Gove rushed out and did his Christmas shopping immediately before the announcement.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 20, 2020)

He can fuck the fuck off, the smarmy, tiny cock


----------



## two sheds (Dec 20, 2020)

He could single handedly (well with his missus) kickstart the economy.


----------



## prunus (Dec 20, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


>




Apparently we’ve saved an average of £7,000 per household. Can someone check their bank account in case they’ve got £14,000 in there - I think they might have mine by accident.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 20, 2020)

prunus said:


> Apparently we’ve saved an average of £7,000 per household. Can someone check their bank account in case they’ve got £14,000 in there - I think they might have mine by accident.


This just means, as others on here have adroitly pointed out, some people are having _a very good war_.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 20, 2020)

brogdale said:


> The cunts don't even trust each other...



They're not entirely stupid then...


----------



## 2hats (Dec 21, 2020)

I like to call this front page _Taking Back Control_.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 21, 2020)

Badgers said:


>




Now that's a creepy "Phantom of the Opera"-looking motherfucker, if ever I saw one!


----------



## brogdale (Dec 25, 2020)

Mick's thick cousin is such a thick grifter:


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## 2hats (Dec 31, 2020)

Idiot never fails to deliver.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 5, 2021)

Tory Minister suggests seeing off Covid blues with £170 bottle of champagne
					

Exclusive - Labour branded Christopher Pincher as 'truly out of touch' after he suggested people should see off a 'rotten' 2020 with a toast of eye-wateringly expensive bubbly




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## 2hats (Jan 6, 2021)

In other breaking news, novichok found to be safe provided you go nowhere near it.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 6, 2021)

I've posted this elsewhere, but it seems apt here too:



I'd so like to see an interviewer remind him of this sometime.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 6, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> I've posted this elsewhere, but it seems apt here too:
> 
> View attachment 247493
> 
> I'd so like to see an interviewer remind him of this sometime.



probably true though


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2021)

Tory mayor candidate suggests homeless people save £5,000 for house deposit
					

Asked if he was sure people living in bed and breakfast accommodation could afford a £5,000 deposit, he said: "They could save for it, yeah." But he admitted that when he was "sofa surfing" in his youth, he couldn't have afforded it



					www.mirror.co.uk
				




The Tories’ London mayoral candidate has suggested homeless could people save up £5,000 for a deposit to buy a house.


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> I've posted this elsewhere, but it seems apt here too:
> 
> View attachment 247493
> 
> I'd so like to see an interviewer remind him of this sometime.


perhaps we could pop round and ask him, and ask his kids what they think of that


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 15, 2021)

Nothing is more ruthlessly incompetent than throwing tens of thousands* of people to the wolves of covid in a bid to save the economy that has utterly failed. I mean, they're always so greedy they can't do the right thing, but this is a level of stupid, murderous greed that I think will not be easily topped.

*hundreds of thousands if you count long covid


----------



## magneze (Jan 15, 2021)

Dutch government resigns over child benefits scandal
					

PM Mark Rutte will stay on in caretaker capacity until general elections scheduled for 17 March




					www.theguardian.com
				




Dutch government resigns over child benefit scandal.

Perhaps similar is possible here over the covid shit show.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 15, 2021)

Some of it is upwards transfer of wealth disguised as incompetence. I always got mad at people saying George Osborne was stupid. No he wasn't. He was great for his class


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 15, 2021)

Austerity 2.0 here we come


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2021)

__





						Politicians and media getting more hostile towards charities, poll finds | Charities | The Guardian
					

Exclusive: 90% of UK campaigners surveyed say their freedom to speak out or protest is under threat




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2021)

> At least 14 Conservative MPs, including several ministers, cabinet minister Michael Gove and a number of prominent Tory commentators joined Parler, the social media platform favoured by the far right that was forced offline last week for hosting threats of violence and racist slurs.







__





						Revealed: Tory MPs and commentators who joined banned app Parler | Conservatives | The Guardian
					

Nadine Dorries, James Cleverly and Michael Gove joined the platform favoured by Trump supporters




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## brogdale (Jan 17, 2021)

Badgers said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worth remembering:


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 17, 2021)

So we've got overwhelmed hospitals and a thousand people a day dying of Covid, and a shit-show Brexit with the likelihood of shortages and a nasty recession, and the government's response is to stir up more culture-war bullshit.

Unfortunately this isn't incompetence: it's a strategy that's served the Tories well for the last five years, though whether it still will remains to be seen.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 17, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> So we've got overwhelmed hospitals and a thousand people a day dying of Covid and a shit-show Brexit with the likelihood of shortages and a nasty recession, and the government's response is to stir up more culture-war bullshit.
> 
> Unfortunately this isn't incompetence: it's a strategy that's served the Tories well for the last five years, though whether it still will remains to be seen.


True, but this is one war that has bitten them back.
I've already seen at least one of the scum mentioned claim that they hadn't used the account they'd opened, being too fucking thick to realise that this confirms the story that they only acted to show support to the White Supremacist in Chief when he was shit-stirring after George Floyd's murder.
Shitcunts.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 17, 2021)

Local (Cambs) dangerous tory loonery here:


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> True, but this is one war that has bitten them back.
> I've already seen at least one of the scum mentioned claim that they hadn't used the account they'd opened, being too fucking thick to realise that this confirms the story that they only acted to show support to the White Supremacist in Chief when he was shit-stirring after George Floyd's murder.
> Shitcunts.
> 
> View attachment 249530



Perhaps, but how many of the _Daily Express_ readers who were outraged when the Colston statue was given a diving lesson are going to care about it, or even know?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 17, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> Perhaps, but how many of the _Daily Express_ readers who were outraged when the Colston statue was given a diving lesson are going to care about it, or even know?


Yeah, true...but Express readers are a self-selecting cohort of the already dead, anyway.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 17, 2021)

I haven't woken up properly yet; when I glanced at this I thought it was offering a free shag inside


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 17, 2021)

sex mag?  well the proprieter is a pornographer, so maybe.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 17, 2021)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> sex mag?  well the proprieter is a pornographer, so maybe.



Sold it to the mirror group ages ago. Desmond is a property developer these days, having government cronies gaming the planning system for him to save millions while he throws them donations. He’s on my Human Conkers list.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 19, 2021)

This man is a Spitting Image puppet.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 19, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> This man is a Spitting Image puppet.



What is wrong with his head?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 19, 2021)

The contents.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 19, 2021)

S☼I said:


> What is wrong with his head?


two sheds is correct. It is unkind to take the piss out of someone for their looks.
(that is one f'king ugly bastard, though.  the ruling class's inbreeding has a lot to answer for.)


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 20, 2021)

S☼I said:


> What is wrong with his head?


It's still attached.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2021)

Council leader criticised for homelessness comment - BBC News
					

Peter Nutting was explaining why homeless people were coming to Shropshire.




					www.bbc.com
				






> Mr Nutting responded: "The idea that we are not doing anything is nonsense, but the demand has increased.
> 
> "It's partly, I believe, because Shropshire does look after homelessness and rough sleepers too well and it actually attracts people to the county because of that."


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 20, 2021)

That's a new one - Homelessness tourism. Do they even think about what they are saying? The absolute shits.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 20, 2021)

If you've not heard that one before your lucky


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 20, 2021)

question - does every tory who appears on telly actually really have a 4 yard butchers apron on display in their study or is is one of them zoom background things ?


----------



## teqniq (Jan 21, 2021)

FFS:


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Jan 24, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


>



They're delusional.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2021)

The new Business Minister is a right cunt:








						Kwasi Kwarteng: has all the right credentials – but can get into trouble
					

Business secretary is the first black British Tory to run a government department




					www.google.co.uk
				



He has in the past described UK workers as ‘the worst idlers in the world’ who’d prefer a lie in to hard work. Well, who doesn’t?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 26, 2021)

no, no, its only because the speakers are positioned in such an angle that hearing anything is difficult. thus, giving the illusion they are sleeping.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2021)

COVID-19: Tory MP Sir Desmond Swayne urged anti-vaxxers to 'persist' against COVID restrictions
					

Sir Desmond Swayne tells Sky News he won't apologise for telling a group to continue their campaign against COVID restrictions.




					news.sky.com


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 28, 2021)

Badgers said:


> COVID-19: Tory MP Sir Desmond Swayne urged anti-vaxxers to 'persist' against COVID restrictions
> 
> 
> Sir Desmond Swayne tells Sky News he won't apologise for telling a group to continue their campaign against COVID restrictions.
> ...


Surely he has now crossed some sort of line now - even as a Tory ?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Surely he has now crossed some sort of line now - even as a Tory ?


Is there still a line?


----------



## alex_ (Jan 28, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Surely he has now crossed some sort of line now - even as a Tory ?



He’ll be made minister for policing


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 28, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Is there still a line?



Calling Boris himself a cunt otherwise it's all go


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## quiet guy (Jan 29, 2021)

If Boris can go on jolley she can't see why she shouldn't. All in the pursuit of positioning herself at the head of the pack for when BoJo gets the boot.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 1, 2021)

On the possible apointment Dacre, what an arsehole:



E2a He doesn't actualy say 'censored' that is Mr. Gosden's interpretation, he says 'because they are conservatives' here also referring to the appointment of Charles Moore as Chair of the BBC.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 2, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Calling Boris himself a cunt otherwise it's all go



I reckon Patel does this at least once a day.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 2, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> I reckon Patel does this at least once a day.



Nah, she's a bully so she'll be obsequious to authority


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 2, 2021)

Moderate mainstream conservatism = being a cunt


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 2, 2021)

Hancock's obsession with Matt Damon film inspired UK's vaccine strategy
					

Contagion has been credited as offering an accurate examination of how a global pandemic might play out




					www.theguardian.com
				




What next...Pritti Patel's civil disobedience plans inspired by Black Hawk Down


----------



## existentialist (Feb 2, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> Hancock's obsession with Matt Damon film inspired UK's vaccine strategy
> 
> 
> Contagion has been credited as offering an accurate examination of how a global pandemic might play out
> ...


I think she's more of a "1984" politician.


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 2, 2021)

I would have said Schindler's List... rooting for the baddies.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2021)

Climate change: Minister rapped for allowing Cumbria coal mine
					

The government's climate change advisors say it will compromise the UK’s legally binding carbon budgets.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Sunlit Uplands


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Climate change: Minister rapped for allowing Cumbria coal mine
> 
> 
> The government's climate change advisors say it will compromise the UK’s legally binding carbon budgets.
> ...


i wonder how many tories you could fit in a flooded pit


----------



## quiet guy (Feb 5, 2021)

No contracts signed with hotels for the travellers isolating in time for the start of this in 10 days time. What are there no Tories with links to hotel chains?


----------



## magneze (Feb 5, 2021)

They're probably working on nationalizing them.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2021)

UK ICO spent £6,248.40 at Hotel Chocolat before Christmas
					

"We believe that the transaction has been made contrary to ICO policies," a government official told Insider.



					www.businessinsider.com
				






> UK officials have begun an internal investigation after thousands of pounds were spent buying high-priced chocolate on a government-funded agency credit card a few days before Christmas.
> 
> The Information Commissioner's Office (ICO) started its probe into a potential breach of its finance policies after Insider made it aware that £6,248.40 was spent on a corporate credit card at Hotel Chocolat, a luxury brand chocolatier, on a single day.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2021)

> A Conservative council candidate who said he was “sweating like a Jew in an Attic” has been suspended by the party.
> 
> George Stoakley, who is standing as a candidate in Fen Ditton & Fulbourn in Cambridgeshire at next week’s local elections, made the comment in 2013.
> 
> In another tweet the 23-year-old said: “Some people call it aids, I just call it weaponised semen.”











						Tory Candidate George Stoakley Suspended Over 'Sweating Like A Jew'  Tweet
					

Party launches investigation into George Stoakley.



					m.huffingtonpost.co.uk


----------



## quiet guy (Feb 8, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



Right hand photo looks fake, no masks on either person and no gloves on the person administering the jab


----------



## Raheem (Feb 8, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> Right hand photo looks fake, no masks on either person and no gloves on the person administering the jab


Maybe he's trying to please both factions of his CCP.


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 8, 2021)

S☼I said:


> He can fuck the fuck off, the smarmy, tiny cock


I would like to endorse this message


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2021)

Another £70m pissed up the wall









						Ten million surgical gowns bought by the UK government for use in the NHS have been withdrawn
					

The gowns were bought from US firm, Saiger LLC, for £70m




					inews.co.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 9, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Tory Candidate George Stoakley Suspended Over 'Sweating Like A Jew'  Tweet
> 
> 
> Party launches investigation into George Stoakley.
> ...


Oh, I was just coming on this thread to post a different story about a different conservative council candidate suspended for anti-semitism: Tories remove candidate after ‘truly terrifying’ tweet to MP


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 13, 2021)

Probably not worth brandishing machine gun at the under 10s.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2021)

> A right-wing think tank has called for the government to unleash “radical” Thatcherite policies in the north of England and create a “northern Big Bang”.
> 
> The report by the Centre for Policy Studies (CPS) says that only the private sector can boost the north's economy and calls for deregulation of the planning system, tax cuts for big business, and subsidies to attract “global capital”.



#thiswillgowell 










						Right-wing think tank calls for Thatcherite policy in north of England
					

Report backed by northern Tory MPs calls for deregulated planning system and tax cuts for big businesses




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 15, 2021)

As far as I remember thatcher caused widespread misery across the north


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2021)

> Phillip then explained: "Desmond Swayne [Conservative MP and former senior aide to David Cameron] has *urged anti-vaccination campaigners to keep going with their fight against government restrictions, and told them that the NHS capacity figures were being manipulated to exaggerate the scale of coronavirus. *











						Doctor begs Covid-sceptic Tory MP to volunteer in her ICU as patients die
					

Dr Samantha Batt-Rawden appeared on This Morning where she reacted to Conservative MP Desmond Swayne, who encouraged anti-vaxxers and said the NHS were "exaggerating"



					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## teqniq (Feb 18, 2021)

Michael Fabricant tried to claim drunken sex pests are "blameless"


----------



## Badgers (Feb 20, 2021)

Boris Johnson's 'union adviser' Oliver Lewis quits after two weeks
					

Oliver Lewis says his position in Downing Street has been made "untenable".



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> Boris Johnson's main adviser on keeping the UK together has departed, saying his position was made "untenable" by others within Downing Street.



#goingwellthen


----------



## MrSki (Feb 22, 2021)

Can anyone work out what the fuck he is on about?


----------



## two sheds (Feb 22, 2021)

0:42" Three weeks after the middle of April that takes you to the first week of March"

? 

and the whole of their strategy is built round that?


----------



## teqniq (Feb 22, 2021)

Here he is again having his arse handed to him by Piers Morgan:


----------



## two sheds (Feb 22, 2021)

And didn't even mention that large numbers of PPE items ordered by tory mates couldn't be used because they didn't meet British Standards


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 22, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Can anyone work out what the fuck he is on about?




I'm really angry about this.  It's just total bullshit.

If he's talking about opening up 3 weeks following a certain percentage of the population receiving the vaccine, with the inherent risks of transmission amongst the U50 unvaccinated masses being manageable due to the lower prevalence of serious symptoms requiring hospitalization or resulting in deaths, then fine - not an argument I agree with but at least it's a justification of sorts.

Except that would mean the 8th May, not March.

It's not an accident, he didn't "mis-speak", he said it word for word twice on ITV and BBC.  This was the script he either wrote himself or was written for him.  If they can't come up with a publicly palatable justification that doesn't contain a basic lack of understanding of how time works, or a misinterpretation of the Gregorian calendar which would embarrass a 5yr old, then _what exactly is their real justification for March 8th, and why can't we know?_


----------



## two sheds (Feb 22, 2021)

^^^ yes exactly this


----------



## splonkydoo (Feb 22, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Here he is again having his arse handed to him by Piers Morgan:




Why does he have a.... errr... perfectly black square under his nose?


----------



## 2hats (Feb 23, 2021)

"Once again, it seems to be modelling not data driving decisions".


----------



## magneze (Feb 23, 2021)

Full on display of stupidity there.

He was in the ERG too wasn't he? 

European Research Group 
Covid Recovery Group

Look out for the NRG, NHS Renovation Group.

They do the opposite of the R.


----------



## quiet guy (Feb 23, 2021)

splonkydoo said:


> Why does he have a.... errr... perfectly black square under his nose?


Possibly a fan of Father Ted 😁


----------



## existentialist (Feb 23, 2021)

magneze said:


> Full on display of stupidity there.
> 
> He was in the ERG too wasn't he?
> 
> ...


Yes, the commonality between the two groups is...telling. It's basically Headbanger Central, whatever the agenda.


----------



## MrSki (Feb 24, 2021)

The ninety onety stupid here.


----------



## quiet guy (Feb 24, 2021)

Even having two flags behind her still doesn't stop being as thick a mince


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2021)

This should go well


----------



## NoXion (Feb 25, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Here he is again having his arse handed to him by Piers Morgan:




I do not understand why these cunts will never, ever, admit to any mistakes. Do they think that it makes them look more confident? More trustworthy? It just makes them look arrogant and out of touch.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 25, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I do not understand why these cunts will never, ever, admit to any mistakes.


I reckon it must have been a thing in one of those management/success/self help books about 12 years ago and commonly adopted as legitimate practice.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 25, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I do not understand why these cunts will never, ever, admit to any mistakes. Do they think that it makes them look more confident? More trustworthy? It just makes them look arrogant and out of touch.


When involved in a car crash, never admit fault.


----------



## NoXion (Feb 25, 2021)

2hats said:


> When involved in a car crash, never admit fault.



To stretch this analogy somewhat, there's no need to admit fault when you BAC is through the roof and you can still be prosecuted, the denial is just an insult to our intelligence.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2021)

Any update on those 40 new hospitals? I tried googling but could see anything.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 25, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Any update on those 40 new hospitals? I tried googling but could see anything.


Google must be broken.


----------



## alex_ (Feb 25, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Google must be broken.



leftist technology companies, do down Britain and cancel hospital news


----------



## mx wcfc (Feb 25, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I do not understand why these cunts will never, ever, admit to any mistakes. Do they think that it makes them look more confident? More trustworthy? It just makes them look arrogant and out of touch.



The "never apologise, never explain" thing seems to me to be a core "value" of the current tories.  









						'Never apologise, never explain' turns out to be right - The Post
					

“Never apologise, never explain” is one of those phrases that has ended up being attributed to Winston Churchill, like everything. It may have originally been said by Victorian Oxford scholar Benjamin Jowett, along with “Get it over with and let them howl”. And it turns out to be strong advice...




					unherd.com
				




As a "philosophy" you can see it's attractions.  Hancock clearly subscribes to it.  
If he had said "look, we were in the shit, we did what we had to do to deal with it, and fucked up the admin" you might have thought "OK, fair enough".  

and that's what he should have done.  except this current crop of wankers we have in government, think it's funny taking the piss out of us.


----------



## stdP (Feb 25, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Any update on those 40 new hospitals? I tried googling but could see anything.



Once we reclassify any recently-evicted household that you can fit five beds and a nurse in as a _potential_ new hospital, you'll see 4000 new hospitals in the next few months!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 27, 2021)

Jesus fucking Christ build some houses and stop subsidising things for existing owners.



> The new mortgage scheme is not restricted to first-time buyers or new-build homes, but there will be a £600,000 limit.
> The coronavirus pandemic has meant there are now few low-deposit mortgages available, the Treasury said, with just eight on the market in January.


----------



## savoloysam (Feb 27, 2021)

Was going to post a thread but prolly not worht a whole one.

Sick of the tories leaking upcoming policies via the media so the public are primed for a lesser reaction.

Have some fucking balls you bunch of cunts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2021)

It's nowt to with having some balls, it's just underhand shifting of the overton window


----------



## stdP (Feb 27, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Jesus fucking Christ build some houses and stop subsidising things for existing owners.



Got to keep people pouring their money in to the thoroughly broken market to stop prices from collapsing.


----------



## savoloysam (Feb 28, 2021)

stdP said:


> Got to keep people pouring their money in to the thoroughly broken market to stop prices from collapsing.



This stamp duty thing which I think has been extended has pushed prices through the roof. People in the UK are obsessed with how much their house is worth and getting on the and moving up the ladder. The Tories are pandering to this but fuck if you can afford a house these days I doubt you need much financial support in the flrst place


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 9, 2021)

So about that net zero



Do we have a decent UK climate change thread?


----------



## teqniq (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## quiet guy (Mar 12, 2021)

That's all they're good for is generating British wind.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 12, 2021)

teqniq said:


>



One of my borough's MPs; a thick, nasty little spiv.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 12, 2021)

brogdale said:


> One of my borough's MPs; a thick, nasty little spiv.


TBF, that doesn't narrow it down much...


----------



## brogdale (Mar 12, 2021)

existentialist said:


> TBF, that doesn't narrow it down much...


For anyone familiar with _Detectorists, _Scully reminds me of the amoral, dogging Mayor played by Kenneth Collard.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2021)

Tory MP branded callous after claiming £1 expenses for parking to visit foodbank
					

EXCLUSIVE Southampton MP Royston Smith charge the taxpayer £1 for his car parking during a visit to a food bank in November last year




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2021)

Tough on crime, party of law and order...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2021)

Sickening 









						Domestic Abuse Bill - Lords' votes in Parliament - UK Parliament
					

Domestic Abuse Bill




					votes.parliament.uk


----------



## Poi E (Mar 16, 2021)

Need to delete "incompetent" from the thread title. All going to plan.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2021)

existentialist said:


> TBF, that doesn't narrow it down much...


It rules out all the thick nasty big spivs


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> That's all they're good for is generating British wind.


Yeh but this wind never where it's needed


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2021)

Tory chiefs 'pull plug' on funding for Shaun Bailey’s London mayor campaign
					

EXCLUSIVE: Tory sources say Conservative Central Office has decided to cancel credit lines for their candidate’s bid for City Hall, with one branding him 'the worst candidate in history'. A spokesman for Mr Bailey hit out at 'fictional accounts' and 'hearsay'



					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Mar 17, 2021)

"worst candidate in history"  fuck me that's against some stiff competition.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2021)

Fucking farce of a facade of fuckers


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 18, 2021)

My local MP got friendly with a bottle or two last night. My mate screenshot it and sent it to Corbyn and the press. Dick holden basically said northwest Durham labour supporters are all anti semetic. It's just gaining traction now.

Exclusive: Corbyn’s lawyers ‘on case’ of Tory MP Holden’s vile Facebook post 
ETA. Screenshot not on article above.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2021)

UK anti-protest bill ‘would make a dictator blush’
					

Boris Johnson’s government accused of inching towards authoritarian rule after the UK parliament voted for a bill that could end peaceful protests, even a one-person demonstration deemed too noisy.




					amp.scmp.com


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2021)

'Global Britain?': Welsh Tory MP mocked for using US warship photo in British armed forces post
					

A Welsh Tory MP has been mocked for using a photo of a US warship in a post about the British armed forces. Sarah Atherton, who represents the constituency of Wrexham, tweeted about the Integrated Review of Security, Defence, Development and Foreign Policy, by the UK Government, which includes a...



					nation.cymru


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 19, 2021)

Badgers said:


>




Love to but you've just made that much harder?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2021)

Tory candidate calls for Bristol to be bombed following Kill the Bill protests
					

The London Economic - Conservative co-chair Amanda Milling said his comments were "completely unacceptable" - Politics




					www.thelondoneconomic.com


----------



## teqniq (Mar 23, 2021)

Of course it may not have anything to do with the vermin.... oh no....


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 25, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



fucking second them to south georgia post haste


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 26, 2021)

Herts MP to carry pint of milk around London in Covid protest
					

He told MPs in the House of Commons and was seen on Channel 4 news holding a pint of milk




					www.hertfordshiremercury.co.uk
				






> A Herts MP has pledged to protest against the extension of coronavirus laws by carrying a pint of milk around London.
> 
> Sir Charles Walker, MP for Broxbourne, Hertfordshire, spoke in the House of Commons yesterday (March 25) revealing his plans for his own protest with a bizarre twist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2021)

I bet the cunts are having meetings to distract from the latest lies and corruption. 

Shame that disgraced Prime minister Johnson could not be bothered with COBRA meetings a year ago.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Apr 8, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


>



The sad thing about this is that, while there is no doubt that behaviour has an influence on education, it's a SYMPTOM, not a cause. So Tories push behaviour management tactics, while not just failing to address the underlying causes - poverty, deprivation, abuse - but actively pursuing the policies that make them worse.

And then they point the finger at the one group in the whole system without any power to change things - the children. It's hateful.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 8, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 260650
> 
> View attachment 260651


I don't know what proportion of the population might feel like me about this, but I find this shoehorning of slogans into Government statements facile and patronising, to the point that when my eyeballs hit "Build Back... <whateverrr>", I turn away in disgust.

It stinks of some shiny-faced kid fresh out of a behavioural psychology degree trying out all their clever ideas on a credulous government...


----------



## teqniq (Apr 8, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I don't know what proportion of the population might feel like me about this, but I find this shoehorning of slogans into Government statements facile and patronising, to the point that when my eyeballs hit "Build Back... <whateverrr>", I turn away in disgust.
> 
> It stinks of some shiny-faced kid fresh out of a behavioural psychology degree trying out all their clever ideas on a callous government...


FFY


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 8, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I don't know what proportion of the population might feel like me about this, but I find this shoehorning of slogans into Government statements facile and patronising, to the point that when my eyeballs hit "Build Back... <whateverrr>", I turn away in disgust.
> 
> It stinks of some shiny-faced kid fresh out of a behavioural psychology degree trying out all their clever ideas on a credulous government...


Yeah, and they pay some company thousands to come up with these shit soundbites. 😡


----------



## two sheds (Apr 8, 2021)

and they fucking work, worm their way into peoples' thinking


----------



## teqniq (Apr 8, 2021)

Well that's just great eh? 









						UK Tory MP Rob Roberts will not be dismissed over ‘unacceptable’ texts to intern
					

The Conservative MP reportedly said the 21-year-old had ‘lovely legs.’




					www.politico.eu


----------



## existentialist (Apr 9, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Well that's just great eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blech. At both his behaviour, and the total whitewash. What a bunch of entitled cunts...


----------



## two sheds (Apr 9, 2021)

And this is just the sort of imbecile we need representing us abroad. 









						Tory peer who denied pandemic exists looks set to keep Foreign Office job
					

Boris Johnson has not spoken to Helena Morrissey over claim China sparked crisis with ‘fake videos’




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 9, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Well that's just great eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My constituency MP. Sleazy, creepy cunt.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2021)

Thanks to protesters, Boris Johnson's Cornwall trip didn't quite go to plan
					

Where's a zip wire when you need one? Johnson's escape from Falmouth sounds to us like he was running away from protesters.




					www.thecanary.co


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2021)

No source but would not surprise me


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 11, 2021)

Badgers said:


> No source but would not surprise me




Good job we have control of our borders hey?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2021)

Government accused of losing track of 150,000 people who entered UK since quarantine laws began
					

i investigation also reveals the health body charged with checking if those ordered to quarantine at home were doing so was shut down last month




					inews.co.uk
				




I understand this is nothing to with PHE but 'Border Force' are dealing with it.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2021)

__





						Cameron ‘lobbied senior Downing St aide and Matt Hancock’ to help Greensill | David Cameron | The Guardian
					

Former PM also reported to have emailed a No 10 adviser after Treasury rejected his attempts to access Covid loan scheme




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## two sheds (Apr 11, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Thanks to protesters, Boris Johnson's Cornwall trip didn't quite go to plan
> 
> 
> Where's a zip wire when you need one? Johnson's escape from Falmouth sounds to us like he was running away from protesters.
> ...



Let's hope he cycles down my road on his way to St Ives. I shall be ready hiding behind a hedge with a long pointy stick


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2021)

Government's LGBT advisory panel disbanded
					

Three advisors quit last month in protest at the government's handling of LGBT rights.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




#goingwellthen


----------



## existentialist (Apr 15, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Government's LGBT advisory panel disbanded
> 
> 
> Three advisors quit last month in protest at the government's handling of LGBT rights.
> ...


Well, as far as I understand, the government's response has been roughly "meh, am i bovvered?"


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 19, 2021)

Siri: Define a spy


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 19, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Siri: Define a spy



James Bond


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 19, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Siri: Define a spy






So does this mean we're finally going down the long road towards MPs wearing football shirts or F1 clothes listing sponsors on? 

Because it's not before time.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2021)

BBC’s Countryfile warns of low-quality food in schools and hospitals | Sustain
					

Non-compliance with public sector food standards is widespread and could become a back door for low standard food in schools and hospitals, whilst trade deals bring new threats to food standards, according to the Countryfile investigation.




					www.sustainweb.org


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2021)

Hopefully the trade deal with Australia will be sorted soon. 





__





						Australians shocked by insulting British trade tactics
					






					amp.smh.com.au


----------



## existentialist (Apr 22, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Hopefully the trade deal with Australia will be sorted soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like a whole bunch of people have gone, "Oooh, let's play governments"


----------



## brogdale (Apr 22, 2021)

Apols if a pearoast, but this made me splutter me beer over me keyboard...again...


----------



## existentialist (Apr 22, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Apols if a pearoast, but this made me splutter me beer over me keyboard...again...



He's a big fucking plank.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2021)

Any update on the 40 new hospital's? Must be nearly built by now?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2021)

‘Never Heard Of It’: Refugee Charities Respond Over Home Office Primark Spending on Asylum Seekers – Byline Times
					

The department has said it bought clothes in Primark for asylum seekers who would not have had appropriate clothing when arriving in the UK




					bylinetimes.com
				






> Numerous charities and campaigners took to social media to share their experiences of providing clothing to people seeking asylum.
> 
> In one Facebook group, populated by individuals who volunteer with asylum seekers and refugees, at least 62 people posted comments claiming that they have never heard of asylum seekers being given clothes from Primark.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2021)

Boris Johnson U-turns as Number 10 announces leak inquiry into Sir James Dyson texts
					

MPs are asking questions of the PM after it emerged he promised to "fix" an issue over the tax status of Sir James's employees.




					news.sky.com
				




Gove incoming? With a bit of help from Cummings?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2021)

Chatty Rat 









						Friend of Carrie Symonds named as ‘chatty rat’ suspect in Covid leak probe
					

The London Economic - Dominic Cummings said Boris Johnson wanted the inquiry stopped after he was told special adviser Henry Newman could be implicated - Politics




					www.thelondoneconomic.com


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 24, 2021)

thread tile needs to be changed really, this isnt incompetence any more, its a pre meditated assault for carpetbaggers. Thatcher would not have this lots of cunts anywhere near power.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2021)

__





						Outrage as No 10 rules out urgent inquiry into Covid mistakes | Coronavirus | The Guardian
					

<strong>Exclusive:</strong> bereaved families are told that ‘people who would need to give evidence’ are ‘working round clock’




					amp.theguardian.com
				




Too 'busy'


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 28, 2021)

So the government mandated a complete end to local councils meeting remotely in person on May 7th, no more remote meetings.









						COVID-19: Letter to council leaders on the future of remote meetings
					

Letter from the Minister for Local Government to councils in England on the future of regulations introduced during the coronavirus pandemic regarding remote meetings.




					www.gov.uk
				





The councils then challenged this (because pandemic) and were backed by the government(!) and went to court.

The courts however have ruled they can't actually do anything about it because its up to parliament to overturn the law.



The government are not willing to make time in the parliamentary session to change the law.









						Exclusive: Labour offer to 'work with' government to allow remote meetings | Local Government Chronicle (LGC)
					

Labour is offering to work with the government to find the parliamentary time to pass legislation allowing remote council meetings to continue after




					www.lgcplus.com
				





If you've been able to follow this and its clear then I've lucked out because its a wave of fucking insanity to me.


----------



## stavros (Apr 28, 2021)

Charles Walker on Newsnight on Monday was something else: "He [Johnson] nearly got himself killed last year trying to fight this virus".


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 28, 2021)

stavros said:


> Charles Walker on Newsnight on Monday was something else: "He [Johnson] nearly got himself killed last year trying to fight this virus".


Another Johnson failure
Almost is simply not good enough


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 28, 2021)

stavros said:


> Charles Walker on Newsnight on Monday was something else: "He [Johnson] nearly got himself killed last year trying to fight this virus".


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2021)

Nadine Dorries: 

“It is none of your business how Boris Johnson paid for the refurbishment of his Downing Street flat”.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 29, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


>



I wonder whether he actually killed anyone else with all the handshaking.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2021)

I am readying a reply but would welcome any input here  



> Dear James,
> 
> Thank you for your thoughtful email. I am very sorry to hear about your battle with cancer and I am very pleased that you are now in good health.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2021)

standard reply innit, after the first line. "thanks for writing, you have been heard but not listened to, now fuck off"


----------



## MrSki (Apr 29, 2021)

Not heard anymore details but been out all afternoon.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 29, 2021)

.


Badgers said:


> I am readying a reply but would welcome any input here


What's a globally leader when it's at home? 
Just reply , Cunt off. Yours, James.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 30, 2021)

Conservative peer has not heard the latest from Saigon


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2021)

I will be following this closely...


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 30, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Conservative peer has not heard the latest from Saigon
> 
> View attachment 265726



That Oxford education paid off then.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 30, 2021)

Cloth ripping cunt


----------



## teqniq (Apr 30, 2021)

And so it continues:


----------



## stavros (May 2, 2021)

Robert Courts, under-secretary nobody you won't have heard of until I mentioned his name:


> "Number Ten being in that unusual position of being both an office and a home."




I wonder if he can tell me where I and all my colleagues have been working for the last 14 months.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2021)

Buckingham Palace ‘displeased’ about suggestions of a new Royal Yacht in Prince Philip’s name
					

Buckingham Palace is ‘displeased’ with suggestions made in newspapers that a new Royal Yacht may be commissioned and named after Prince Philip as part of his lasting legacy. According t…




					royalcentral.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2021)

Buckingham Palace ‘displeased’ about suggestions of a new Royal Yacht in Prince Philip’s name
					

Buckingham Palace is ‘displeased’ with suggestions made in newspapers that a new Royal Yacht may be commissioned and named after Prince Philip as part of his lasting legacy. According t…




					royalcentral.co.uk


----------



## spitfire (May 3, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Buckingham Palace ‘displeased’ about suggestions of a new Royal Yacht in Prince Philip’s name
> 
> 
> Buckingham Palace is ‘displeased’ with suggestions made in newspapers that a new Royal Yacht may be commissioned and named after Prince Philip as part of his lasting legacy. According t…
> ...



When the woman with a golden piano thinks it looks bad then you should probably think again about your stupid fucking boat.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Artaxerxes (May 3, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 266231
> 
> View attachment 266232



Hartlepool isn't going to benefit from the Freeport, thats not the point.


----------



## fishfinger (May 3, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 266231
> 
> View attachment 266232


Everyone will need at least 2 jobs to survive.


----------



## existentialist (May 3, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> Everyone will need at least 2 jobs to survive.


Alternatively, Nadine Dorries is a clueless airhead who can't open her mouth without planting her foot straight in it. See also: Priti Patel, Robert Jenrick, and any number of Tory local councillors/officials. It's like the dogma gets in the way of whatever passes for thinking - "ooh, JOBS, uncritically post statistic!!!"


----------



## glitch hiker (May 3, 2021)

I don't think we have a single trade deal yet.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 3, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I don't think we have a single trade deal yet.



We have a few of the Ctrl+F, replace EU with UK type where nothing has changed.

The Norway one is in the shitter and has further fucked our fishermen.


----------



## two sheds (May 3, 2021)

Wrong to focus on ‘sleaze’ allegations against Boris Johnson while India is suffering, minister says
					

‘That’s what you led with’ James Cleverly snaps at interviewer – when told both issues are important




					www.independent.co.uk
				




Like he gives a shit


----------



## gosub (May 4, 2021)

Exclusive: Tory staff furious over flat refurbishment after being told no cash for pay rises
					

Officials at CCHQ and regional offices have not had pay increase since Boris Johnson swept to victory in 2019




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2021)

Leveling up?


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Leveling up?
> 
> View attachment 266291



Rotten boroughs are back and they are cool again


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2021)

__





						MP slammed for posting photo with woman in wheelchair 10 days after voting through disability cuts | The Bolton News
					

A BOLTON MP posted a picture of himself with a woman in a wheelchair onto his Facebook page – just days after voting to force through disability…



					www.theboltonnews.co.uk
				






> Chris Green, MP for Bolton West, uploaded the photograph to mark Disabled Access Day on March 12.
> 
> He is backing a campaign by national charity Whizz-KIDZ to make public transport more accessible for people with disabilities.
> 
> But just 10 days earlier the Conservative MP voted to force through measures by the Government which will see the Employment Support Allowance (ESA) that disabled people receive cut by £30 per week for some new claimants from 2017.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2021)

Home Office staff make 215 bullying complaints since Priti Patel took top job
					

EXCLUSIVE:The accusations were levelled “against other employees, contractors or stakeholders in that time frame” - suggesting the issue goes far beyond the Home Secretary personally



					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2021)

__





						Government Pays £38 Million to Firm After Reneging on COVID Contract – Byline Times
					

Matt Hancock’s department was forced to pay a large settlement to a company after deciding to pull out of a ‘Test and Trace’ deal, reports Stephen Delahunty




					bylinetimes.com
				






> The Department of Health and Social Care (DHSC) has paid out more than £38 million after reneging on a pre-contract arrangement with a provider of COVID-19 testing services.


----------



## stavros (May 5, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Leveling up?
> 
> View attachment 266291



Going the extra mile in Southend only gets you so far.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 266922


Wtf is that?


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Wtf is that?


A patriotic Tory flying a flag. 

For some reason she deleted the tweet shortly after.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2021)

Badgers said:


> A patriotic Tory flying a flag.
> 
> For some reason she deleted the tweet shortly after.


That Union Jack doesn’t look right though - is there too much white?


----------



## glitch hiker (May 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> That Union Jack doesn’t look right though - is there too much white?


Oh I don't think that can _ever _be true


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 266922



Fucking hell. It’s a shame the original image isn’t up to reverse search the source of it. Somewhere dodgy without doubt.


----------



## stdP (May 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> That Union Jack doesn’t look right though - is there too much white?



It's either a photoshop fuck-up, a throwback to the "original" 1606 flag of Great Britain, or someone's intentionally removed the Cross of St. Patrick to get rid of (Northern) Ireland.


----------



## brogdale (May 6, 2021)

Mince.


----------



## stavros (May 6, 2021)

Ed Vaizey on Politics Live yesterday, advocating that a new Royal Yacht should be carbon neutral. Below is the first design.


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2021)

The Government has confirmed that “friendly, intimate contact" will be allowed from May 17th


----------



## not a trot (May 9, 2021)

Gove was interviewed by Sophie Ridge this morning, He made the comment that most of Scotland voted for non independence parties. Why the fuck didn't she point out that most people didn't vote Tory in 2019.


----------



## stavros (May 9, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Gove was interviewed by Sophie Ridge this morning, He made the comment that most of Scotland voted for non independence parties. Why the fuck didn't she point out that most people didn't vote Tory in 2019.



He said exactly the same thing to Marr this morning. He didn't mention that his party had 56% of the Commons seat on less that 44% of the votes. Maybe he's advocating for some kind of PR...


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 10, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Mince.
> 
> View attachment 266946



Fascism-adjacent mince.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 10, 2021)

' what kind of yob tosses litter out of their window'   
Litter campaign MP accused of hypocrisy after £100 fine at election count - for dropping litter


----------



## MrSki (May 11, 2021)

PCC candidate with a drink drive conviction that  excludes him from office.


----------



## existentialist (May 11, 2021)

MrSki said:


> PCC candidate with a drink drive conviction that  excludes him from office.



Which is only a part of the story. Tory legal advice assured him that it was not relevant, so he went onto the ballot. Now, it turns out, they were wrong. Which makes them either incompetent, or cynical.


----------



## magneze (May 11, 2021)

Why not both?


----------



## existentialist (May 11, 2021)

magneze said:


> Why not both?


Or both


----------



## two sheds (May 11, 2021)

Tory MPs investigated for lobbying judges before Elphicke hearing
					

Group used Commons stationery to write to judges before hearing in relation to disgraced former MP




					www.theguardian.com
				




Using Commons stationery to try to prevent the public from knowing who's giving references in favour of a jailed sex offender.  



> Five Conservative members of parliament are under investigation over attempts to lobby judges ahead of a hearing in relation to the disgraced former Conservative MP, Charlie Elphicke.
> 
> Parliament’s sleaze watchdog confirmed it was investigating the MPs; Roger Gale, Adam Holloway, Bob Stewart, Theresa Villiers and Elphicke’s estranged wife, Natalie, who succeeded him in his Dover and Deal seat.
> 
> ...


----------



## stavros (May 11, 2021)

Hancock on R4 this morning, when asked about the lack of social care reform in Johnson's nearly two years in Number Ten, replied that "we got Brexit done".

Justin Webb was evidently getting pissed off with him, but the daft antiquated "balance" of the BBC prevented him from shouting "Answer the fucking question!".


----------



## tim (May 11, 2021)

This photo ID thing is going to disenfranchise hundreds of thousands of elderly Tory voters; truly both ruthless and incompetent.


----------



## quiet guy (May 11, 2021)

Isn't there a flaw in this because if you apply for a postal vote you don't have to show ID?


----------



## tim (May 11, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> Isn't there a flaw in this because if you apply for a postal vote you don't have to show ID?



It's a policy they've unthinkingly nicked from the US Republicans. It'll be interesting to see how much internal Tory opposition there is. David Davis is against it, but that's hardly a surprise


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 11, 2021)

tim said:


> This photo ID thing is going to disenfranchise hundreds of thousands of elderly Tory voters; truly both ruthless and incompetent.



it depends what forms of photo identification are required.

suggestion is that a senior citizens' bus pass (which requires you to have proved your age and residence to the local council) will be OK but a young person's railcard won't be OK, and student ID might not be.

not sure they are being stupid here...


----------



## tim (May 11, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it depends what forms of photo identification are required.
> 
> suggestion is that a senior citizens' bus pass (which requires you to have proved your age and residence to the local council) will be OK but a young person's railcard won't be OK, and student ID might not be.
> 
> not sure they are being stupid here...



I don't think you should be in any doubt about their stupidity. This is a back of fag packet policy.  Just look at the trouble Blair, who was a far more consummate political operator than Johnson got into with his ID card policy.


----------



## gosub (May 12, 2021)

FCA investigates Greensill as David Cameron’s lobbying texts are made public
					

Financial regulator announces move as 56 of ex-PM’s messages to Rishi Sunak, Michael Gove and others are released




					www.theguardian.com
				




Telegraph has it at 68 messages Guardian 56


----------



## not a trot (May 12, 2021)

stavros said:


> Hancock on R4 this morning, when asked about the lack of social care reform in Johnson's nearly two years in Number Ten, replied that "we got Brexit done".
> 
> Justin Webb was evidently getting pissed off with him, but the daft antiquated "balance" of the BBC prevented him from shouting "Answer the fucking question!".



Much better, would have been the sound of Webb knocking the shit out of Hancock.


----------



## gosub (May 12, 2021)

full, independent, public Covid inquiry – with Legal Powers beginning in Spring 2022.....So they've already long grassed that for the 2024 election.


----------



## stavros (May 12, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Much better, would have been the sound of Webb knocking the shit out of Hancock.



Such things belong on TV.

Hancock more or less repeated it to Gary Gibbon on C4 yesterday evening. I'd like to see them employ the Paxman-on-Howard approach, to drum home their obfuscation.


----------



## prunus (May 13, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Or both



Also cunts.


----------



## Ground Elder (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Artaxerxes (May 15, 2021)

Badgers said:


>




Built in 1825









						West Suffolk Hospital - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## two sheds (May 15, 2021)

Well they're green hospitals for a zero carbon future. If they're already built there's no new effect on the environment.   .


----------



## Storm Fox (May 15, 2021)

The Tory police and crime commissioner in Wiltshire stands, wins, then remembers he has a drink-drive conviction. Then stands down, causing £1.4 million to be spent on a re-election, which very few people will bother voting in. Jonathon Seed wins PCC election by a landslide - but what next?


----------



## Curiouscarl (May 15, 2021)

I don't understand why people are annoyed. 

If ANYONE, organizational or otherwise, is allow to get away with ANYTHING, then they will.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 15, 2021)

you might , I certainly wouldnt


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 15, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> The Tory police and crime commissioner in Wiltshire stands, wins, then remembers he has a drink-drive conviction. Then stands down, causing £1.4 million to be spent on a re-election, which very few people will bother voting in. Jonathon Seed wins PCC election by a landslide - but what next?



Tbf he was open about it, the Tory party lawyers said it was fine then the electoral committee lawyers noticed after he’d won and suddenly it wasn’t.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 15, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Well that's just great eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By-election imminent for Robs seat.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 16, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> By-election imminent for Robs seat.




Depends on the details, alas. If the suspension is over 10 days, then the petition opens, and 10% of the electorate in Delyn would have to sign it. Of the three petitions so far, two have been successful, and one (Ian Paisley Jr.) has not.


----------



## hitmouse (May 16, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



Proper amazing this one. "I'M STANDING OUTSIDE OF A BUILDING THAT IS GOING TO EXIST AT SOME POINT IN THE FUTURE."


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2021)

Demand for inquiry into alleged PPE lobbying by Priti Patel
					

Labour claims approach was ‘glaring and flagrant’ breach of ministers’ code




					www.independent.co.uk
				




More coverage


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Proper amazing this one. "I'M STANDING OUTSIDE OF A BUILDING THAT IS GOING TO EXIST AT SOME POINT IN THE FUTURE."


He should be in a building that will be imminently demolished


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Proper amazing this one. "I'M STANDING OUTSIDE OF A BUILDING THAT IS GOING TO EXIST AT SOME POINT IN THE FUTURE."


If England prevails it won't be because of this shower.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2021)

stavros said:


> Ed Vaizey on Politics Live yesterday, advocating that a new Royal Yacht should be carbon neutral. Below is the first design.


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



Churchill my arse. He'd not have declared war on Germany to avoid offending Hitler: which makes Johnson worse than Chamberlain. Neville Chamberlain, a former minister of health (he opened the London school of hygiene and tropical medicine), would have done better in countering the virus


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2021)

Statistics watchdog blasts Matt Hancock over ‘inadequate’ figures on coronavirus testing
					

Figures on coronavirus testing released daily by the government are “far from complete and comprehensible”, the UK’s statistics watchdog has claime...




					www.politicshome.com
				






> Figures on coronavirus testing released daily by the government are “far from complete and comprehensible”, the UK’s statistics watchdog has claimed.
> 
> In a scathing letter to Health Secretary Matt Hancock, UK Statistics Authority chair Sir David Norgrove said the way data on testing is currently analysed and presented to the public gives “limited value”.
> 
> He said testing statistics “fall well short of expectations”, claiming “it is not surprising that given their inadequacy data on testing are so widely criticised and often mistrusted”.


----------



## cybershot (May 16, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Statistics watchdog blasts Matt Hancock over ‘inadequate’ figures on coronavirus testing
> 
> 
> Figures on coronavirus testing released daily by the government are “far from complete and comprehensible”, the UK’s statistics watchdog has claime...
> ...



2nd June 2020 in case anyone thinks this is recent.


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2021)

Today's arrivals so far in the UK


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 16, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> Isn't there a flaw in this because if you apply for a postal vote you don't have to show ID?



Actually not a flaw for Tories, given the _ahem_ assistance local Conservative Associations often give to elderly constituents with postal votes. Not that I'm claiming widespread corrupt practices, but half-a-dozen proven cases at retirement complexes may show the tip of an iceberg...


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 16, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Much better, would have been the sound of Webb knocking the shit out of Hancock.



You just know that a single punch in the slats would make Hancock drop like a sack of soggy shit.


----------



## existentialist (May 16, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> You just know that a single punch in the slats would make Hancock drop like a sack of soggy shit.


You'd only have to feint at him and he'd be crying for his mum.


----------



## glitch hiker (May 16, 2021)

The condition of a trade deal with India is the opening up of our labour market,

Seems like now's a good a time as any!

FFS


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 16, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> The condition of a trade deal with India is the opening up of our labour market,
> 
> Seems like now's a good a time as any!
> 
> FFS



Thank goodness Prince Phillips already dead


----------



## glitch hiker (May 16, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Thank goodness Prince Phillips already dead


I think we can all take heart in that


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2021)

Boris Johnson’s new ethics adviser faces no-confidence vote over university role
					

Exclusive: Academics call for Lord Geidt’s ‘immediate resignation’ from King’s College London, after openDemocracy revealed his work for arms company




					www.opendemocracy.net
				





> Academics at the university have put forward a vote demanding Geidt’s “immediate resignation”, after openDemocracy revealed that he had a paid position working at the arms company BAE Systems.
> 
> The company was accused in Parliament of acting “unethically” to sell weapons to “any murderous, brutal dictatorship, and use corruption to secure those sales”.
> 
> Members of the University and Colleges Union at King’s College will vote on the motion against Geidt on Wednesday.


----------



## existentialist (May 17, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Boris Johnson’s new ethics adviser faces no-confidence vote over university role
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Academics call for Lord Geidt’s ‘immediate resignation’ from King’s College London, after openDemocracy revealed his work for arms company
> ...


Either the Tories are exceptionally good at sniffing out bent types, or there's an awful lot of them in the circles in which they move...oh.


----------



## stavros (May 17, 2021)

Mims Davies on Any Questions is a complete car crash. Why they're allowed to get away repeatedly with procrastination to avoid answering the question put to them I don't know. I'd like the BBC, or any other broadcaster, to explicitly classify a question as "unanswered". If it's done on TV big flashing words would suffice.


----------



## stavros (May 19, 2021)

Peter Bone on R4 this morning, deliberately or not, referred to the Environment Secretary as "George Useless".


----------



## two sheds (May 19, 2021)

It's what he's generally referred to in Cornwall


----------



## Ground Elder (May 20, 2021)

two sheds said:


> It's what he's generally referred to in Cornwall


Funny how quickly it caught on the rest of the country


----------



## quiet guy (May 20, 2021)

How difficult is it to understand the traffic light system for overseas visits? You can clearly see on the website the countries that come under each level but no some cabinet members have to be so useless as to confuse the message and fuck it up. Then you find that they haven't thought about separating people returning from Amber and Red countries from those coming back from Green countries at airports and Grant Shaps says it'll be another 10 days before they sought it out. 
Not enough facepalm emojis for this


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2021)

Ex-Tory councillor who had sex with girl, 13, asked cops sick question on arrest
					

The court heard how former Mayor of Godalming Simon Thornton, 46, groomed the girl with sweets and a new phone



					www.mirror.co.uk
				






> Ex-Tory councillor jailed for sex with 13-year-old girl asked arresting police: 'Do you know who I am?'


----------



## brogdale (May 21, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Ex-Tory councillor who had sex with girl, 13, asked cops sick question on arrest
> 
> 
> The court heard how former Mayor of Godalming Simon Thornton, 46, groomed the girl with sweets and a new phone
> ...



Other than being a massive, predatory nonce, no.


----------



## stavros (May 21, 2021)

I saw Seb Coe on BBC Breakfast yesterday, being asked about Park Run. He mentioned "so-called scientists", which made me wince somewhat.


----------



## Fairweather (May 21, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Ex-Tory councillor who had sex with girl, 13, asked cops sick question on arrest
> 
> 
> The court heard how former Mayor of Godalming Simon Thornton, 46, groomed the girl with sweets and a new phone
> ...


I was going to stick that to a Tory I unfortunately know but the cunt will tell me it happened three years ago.


----------



## existentialist (May 21, 2021)

Fairweather said:


> I was going to stick that to a Tory I unfortunately know but the cunt will tell me it happened three years ago.


Yeah. Although nothing about the way the Conservative Party conducts itself today would give any indication that things would be any different now.


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2021)

Bloody Communists 









						£7 Billion COVID Bailout for Private Train Firms Includes £70 Million ‘Management Fees’ – Byline Times
					

Private rail operators are still making millions of pounds, despite the difficulties caused by the Coronavirus pandemic, reports Sam Bright




					bylinetimes.com
				






> Newly-released data from the Department for Transport (DfT) shows that, from March 2020 to February this year, the Government paid out more than £7.3 billion in operational support to private train operators. The total bill has ranged from £550 million to £710 million a month.
> 
> In addition to this day-to-day cost of funding rail services, more than £70 million was paid to the 11 eligible private operators in the form of “management fees” between March 2020 and September 2020. These management fees are payments to the companies for running the services funded by the taxpayer. They represent, in the words of the DfT, earnings that can, “in due course, and subject to conditions… be passed on to shareholders”.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2021)

MP Rob Roberts told staffer to be 'less alluring' - BBC News
					

Tory MP faces six-week suspension from Parliament after panel found he sexually harassed an employee.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				









> The complainant started working for the newly-elected Mr Roberts in early 2020, and said the MP made his "first advance" ten days later.
> 
> The staffer, who wishes to remain anonymous, told BBC Wales they were alone in a car together on a constituency visit when Mr Roberts said: "I find you very attractive and alluring and I need you to make attempts to be less alluring in the office because it's becoming very difficult for me."


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2021)

stavros said:


> I saw Seb Coe on BBC Breakfast yesterday, being asked about Park Run. He mentioned "so-called scientists", which made me wince somewhat.


Come back Steve Ovett all is forgiven


----------



## stavros (May 27, 2021)

Krishnan Guru-Murthy gets seriously pissed off with Tobias Ellwood.


----------



## brogdale (May 28, 2021)

😂


----------



## brogdale (May 28, 2021)

lol


----------



## stavros (May 28, 2021)

From Grant Shapps' speech yesterday:



When in the EU the UK got all sorts of opt-outs, the "un-collegiate"-ness of which I don't remember him objecting to.


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2021)

Nadine Dorries deleted her Twitter account but these 9 glorious self-owns will live forever
					

Sad news today that Tory MP Nadine Dorries has deleted her Twitter account after her latest unfortunate self-own. The only surprise, surely, is that she didn’t ditch it sooner. But if you’re missing her already – who isn’t? – then enjoy these 9 magnificent times the health minister suffered a...




					www.thepoke.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (May 30, 2021)

Partner of Tory peer's son held over Belize death
					

Jasmine Hartin, the partner of Lord Ashcroft's son, was discovered near the body of a police officer.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> Jasmine Hartin, partner of Andrew Ashcroft, was discovered nearby. Police said she had what appeared to be blood on her arms and clothing.
> 
> Lord Ashcroft is domiciled in Belize but remains active in UK politics.
> 
> A former deputy chairman of the Conservative Party, he has also represented Belize at the United Nations.


----------



## brogdale (May 30, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Partner of Tory peer's son held over Belize death
> 
> 
> Jasmine Hartin, the partner of Lord Ashcroft's son, was discovered near the body of a police officer.
> ...


Totally a _Death in Paradise _script.


----------



## stavros (May 30, 2021)

Ashcroft renounced his seat in the HoL six years ago, almost certainly because he was unwilling to give up his tax-dodger status. He surely ought to be barred from using the nobility prefix in his name*.

*Obviously everyone who has Lord, Lady, Earl, Baron(ness), Cunt, etc in front of their name should.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 31, 2021)

My MP has spoken. I have to say comrades ( the mad, and the sad amongst you) I'm disappointed in your lack of congrats


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> My MP has spoken. I have to say comrades ( the mad, and the sad amongst you) I'm disappointed in your lack of congrats
> View attachment 271242



but then:


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 1, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> But they are so fucking incompetent, they are pissing off such a wide range of people (the cops are voting on the right to strike FFS!) they are increasingly slimed in sleeze .



Who would have thought they had another ten+ years of increasing incompetence and sleaze in them? And be higher in the polls with an eighty seat majority?


----------



## MrSki (Jun 1, 2021)

Adil Ray in fine form again this morning.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 1, 2021)

Cunt might of well said that they thought it was an april fools joke


MrSki said:


> Adil Ray in fine form again this morning.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 1, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Adil Ray in fine form again this morning.



Scully is a prime example of that sort of Tory MP that are pig ignorant, know it and are proud of it. Quite unlike the unknowing imbeciles like Andrea Jenkyns or Rosindell.

He's a thick, little spiv.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 1, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Partner of Tory peer's son held over Belize death
> 
> 
> Jasmine Hartin, the partner of Lord Ashcroft's son, was discovered near the body of a police officer.
> ...


Charged with manslaughter.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 1, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Charged with manslaughter.



Chance for some expensive, wide sample polling?

Guilty or Guilty?


----------



## brogdale (Jun 1, 2021)

Scully's media round this morning took on an almost Helen Whately-style level of shite!


----------



## Jay Park (Jun 1, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Scully's media round this morning took on an almost Helen Whately-style level of shite!




can't listen to em when they can properly formulate sentances, never mind that gobbledygook


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 1, 2021)

Scrapped from the bottom of the barrel. He really is a thick-o, you'd think that he'd have realized that he'd be asked what the total funding package would be.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 1, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> Scrapped from the bottom of the barrel. He really is a thick-o, you'd think that he'd have realized that he'd be asked what the total funding package would be.


You're assuming that they know


----------



## brogdale (Jun 1, 2021)

two sheds said:


> You're assuming that they know


Having said that they intend to raise corp tax for the largest, most profitable corporations, the right party of capital are determined to subsidise capital to compensate; this is just a small part of that & they probably don't overly care at the estimate.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 1, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Having said that they intend to raise corp tax for the largest, most profitable corporations, the right party of capital are determined to subsidise capital to compensate; this is just a small part of that & they probably don't overly care at the estimate.


Yes I thought just after I posted it he could just have said "about £5 billiion" - nobody would have challenged him and they're always announcing large amounts that don't actually materialize.


----------



## Jay Park (Jun 1, 2021)

two sheds said:


> You're assuming that they know



or that as representatives of the public that not knowing makes them look like incompetent clowns


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2021)

School catch-up tsar resigns over lack of funding
					

England's school recovery commissioner Sir Kevan Collins quits, saying the funding "falls far short".



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> The resignation statement from Sir Kevan, reported by The TES, said: "A half-hearted approach risks failing hundreds of thousands of pupils.
> 
> "The support announced by government so far does not come close to meeting the scale of the challenge and is why I have no option but to resign from my post."


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 2, 2021)

the school system fails hundreds of thousands of pupils every year anyway, that's why rich people pay for their kids education


----------



## existentialist (Jun 2, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> the school system fails hundreds of thousands of pupils every year anyway, that's why rich people pay for their kids education


Don't be too certain that the education paid for by the rich doesn't fail many, many pupils, too...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 2, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Don't be too certain that the education paid for by the rich doesn't fail many, many pupils, too...


It did me, my step father sent me and my brother away , neither became fucking Tory  wankers and arent thick, but.... there were a lot of thick twats there, some of them.no doubt became.politicians,  I however tried to fuck the system,  lost , ( possibly it's not over yet )and arranged and got myself out of there . Point being it doesn't matter , if you know and suck up to the right people,  no matter how stupid you are you will be far higher up in the food chain than the rest , its corrupt and fucked up.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 2, 2021)

The school system’s job isn’t to provide education, let alone real creativity or insight.  These things are a product of the efforts of teachers working in _spite_ of the system.  Pupils aren’t “failed” by the school system any more than workers are “failed” by corporations.  It’s not a failure if the point was never really to _help_ you in the first place.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 2, 2021)

My father worked in education most of his working life.  State schools. When he retired he said that the biggest part of the job was being a childminder so people could go to work. I've worked in schools for 15 yrs and I agree with him. I walked away from it 2 yrs ago, what a lucky choice. This last year has proven it, underpaid childminders.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 2, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> My father worked in education most of his working life.  State schools. When he retired he said that the biggest part of the job was being a childminder so people could go to work. I've worked in schools for 15 yrs and I agree with him. I walked away from it 2 yrs ago, what a lucky choice. This last year has proven it, underpaid childminders.


I've heard the phrase "warehousing" more than once, and in schools with 1500 or more pupils, it seems appropriate. Perhaps if we just admitted that, we could make the warehousing/educational experience a rather better one than by pretending it's about education alone?


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 2, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Perhaps if we just admitted that


Exactly, I worked with some kids who needed much more than a traditional classroom experience to get them to engage with the world and live happy non destructive lives.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 2, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Exactly, I worked with some kids who needed much more than a traditional classroom experience to get them to engage with the world and live happy non destructive lives.


Most of my (male) friendship group around here has become young men who, for various reasons - including, in some cases, undiagnosed neurodivergent stuff, dyslexia, etc  - came out of the education system feeling very much "less than", even though they're all of them smart, quick-thinking, and very capable in their own fields.

ETA: and in several cases, some not entirely creditable pasts...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2021)

Theresa May Joins Tory Rebellion On Overseas Aid Cuts
					

Some 30 MPs have now backed an amendment threatening to inflict Boris Johnson's first Commons defeat since 2019 election.



					m.huffingtonpost.co.uk


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 3, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> My father worked in education most of his working life.  State schools. When he retired he said that the biggest part of the job was being a childminder so people could go to work. I've worked in schools for 15 yrs and I agree with him. I walked away from it 2 yrs ago, what a lucky choice. This last year has proven it, underpaid childminders.



It wouldn't be so bad if we didn't keep offloading more and more responsibility on to the teachers to make up for kids spending less time around the family or the family having limited time to actually teach kids stuff because the parents are working for 40-50 hours a week.

It'd be even less awful if the government didn't try to measure every single aspect of the kids growth via arbitrary targets that ultimately just lead to schools gaming the system to meet them.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 3, 2021)

So we had the Tories sniffing around saturday. Lovely morning, so why not, in the midst of a mismanaged pandemic, knock on people's doors and introduce yourself as a fucking tory. Knockout ginger with explosive dogshit would have been less offensive.

I challenged the filth, like the tough guy that I am. 18 thousand dead, corrupt contracts, etc. The usual. Sad that I can describe it _as_ the usual ffs. He wanted me to admit I'm a Labour supporter to distract me, I'm not so I didn't and I wouldn't because I'm not. 

So he splutters "why do people vote for us then".

He inferred from my retort, saying that it's the media (it wasn't a nuanced answer), that the BBC are left wing before scuttling off to rejoin the hive telling me to 'keep taking the tablets'. Low level ableism there. I mean, saying the BBC are left wing is a straw man. We can agree or disagree that _those_ elements exist within the BBC broadly but not, pertinently, it's political/news output.

Ok I'm done. I just wanted to share the joy of calling out a Tory to his face.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 3, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if we didn't keep offloading more and more responsibility on to the teachers to make up for kids spending less time around the family or the family having limited time to actually teach kids stuff because the parents are working for 40-50 hours a week.
> 
> It'd be even less awful if the government didn't try to measure every single aspect of the kids growth via arbitrary targets that ultimately just lead to schools gaming the system to meet them.


^^this
^^this 
and (particularly) ^^ this


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> keep





Badgers said:


> Partner of Tory peer's son held over Belize death
> 
> 
> Jasmine Hartin, the partner of Lord Ashcroft's son, was discovered near the body of a police officer.
> ...







__





						Belize gripped by arrest of Ashcroft son’s partner over officer’s death | Belize | The Guardian
					

Discontent simmers over police handling of investigation as Canadian Jasmine Hartin awaits bail hearing




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2021)

Not new news but worth repeating...


----------



## 2hats (Jun 4, 2021)

Sounds like the ideal minster for the current maladministration.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was an article I didn't read about how nasty that particular Belize prison is.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 4, 2021)

two sheds said:


> There was an article I didn't read about how nasty that particular Belize prison is.


Sure you're not just half-remembering Charrière's _Papillon?   _


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Not new news but worth repeating...



The first sentence of his Wikipedia article:


> *Grant Shapps, or Sebastian Fox, or Michael Green OR Corinne Stockheath* (born 14 September 1968) is a British politician...


----------



## two sheds (Jun 4, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Sure you're not just half-remembering Charrière's _Papillon?  _


This was the article that I didn't read









						Rival gangs, scorpions and one of the ‘World’s Toughest Prisons’: The Belize jail housing Jasmine Hartin
					

The daughter-in-law of Tory grandee Lord Ashcroft was remanded in custody until next week




					www.independent.co.uk
				




but you're still quite possibly right


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2021)

Anyone else been invited to this 'pilot scheme'?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2021)

WATCH: Tory candidate says he will force ‘nuisance tenants’ into tents ...
					

A candidate for the Conservative Party in a key marginal has said he will force problem tenants to live in tents and work in a field if...




					www.theneweuropean.co.uk


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> WATCH: Tory candidate says he will force ‘nuisance tenants’ into tents ...
> 
> 
> A candidate for the Conservative Party in a key marginal has said he will force problem tenants to live in tents and work in a field if...
> ...


While serving as a Labour councillor on Ashfield Council in 2018, he was suspended by the party locally for allegedly dumping boulders to block access to a local camp site. He was later presented with a community protection order over the action, and instructed to remove the boulders.[5] 
There's no end to his bellendery.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 271864


to be fair, you'd be cautious too if you were planting a triffid


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 271864



So when he spoke of being busy saving lives, he meant trees? Still seems a bit dubious to me.


----------



## stavros (Jun 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Not new news but worth repeating...




He's a government minister because that government is led by someone who's been sacked from two different jobs in two different industries for lying, tried to help have a fellow journalist beaten up, was a member of an allegedly criminal gang... and so it continues.


Lucy Frazer on Question Time last night:


> "The scientific advice that we should follow is the data."


Can anyone interpret what this means?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 4, 2021)

stavros said:


> He's a government minister because that government is led by someone who's been sacked from two different jobs in two different industries for lying, tried to help have a fellow journalist beaten up, was a member of an allegedly criminal gang... and so it continues.
> 
> 
> Lucy Frazer on Question Time last night:
> ...


It means "we will claim to be following the data, so we can blame the scientists when it inevitably all goes runny and tricks out at the corners. Meanwhile, we'll do what feathers our nests the best."


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jun 4, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I've heard the phrase "warehousing" more than once, and in schools with 1500 or more pupils, it seems appropriate. Perhaps if we just admitted that, we could make the warehousing/educational experience a rather better one than by pretending it's about education alone?


My jaded teacher friend calls it 'crowd control'.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 4, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> My jaded teacher friend calls it 'crowd control'.


I've heard similar. Usually in terms of what percentage of the job is crowd control vs teaching/learning. Most seem to reckon around 70% crowd control, as a minimum. Something isn't working.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 4, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


>



Comments. ' needs more tarmac'


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 4, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Comments. ' needs more tarmac'



Galaxy brain comment


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 5, 2021)

Bloody hell, they're back for another go. Saturday morning means walking around the place trying to whitewash your party's image I guess. Fuck's sake


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2021)

#thiswillgowell 









						Dido Harding eyes role as head of NHS
					

Baroness Harding of Winscombe is considering a surprise application to become the next head of NHS England.“Dido” Harding, 54, the former head of Test and Trace




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Jun 6, 2021)

Badgers said:


> #thiswillgowell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus, no.


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 6, 2021)

Badgers said:


> #thiswillgowell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will she be provided with a full set of spanners to carry out the dismantling process?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 6, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> Will she be provided with a full set of spanners to carry out the dismantling process?


No. It will be a full set of sledgehammers and crowbars. It's not like they'll want to leave anything useful at the end.


----------



## bemused (Jun 6, 2021)

As we enter the sick carnival season where shit tier Dad's Army wannabes patrol the English channel filming desperate people in dingies I do enjoy watching the Tory party who fueled all this bullshit get hammered in the press by their halfwitted base for the inability to 'solve' a minor problem they know is unsolvable that they spent years presenting as some sort of invasion. Patel last week was blaming tictok claiming videos on the service encouraged people to make the crossing. The comments section under the Daily Mail article is a cascade of ill-informed nonsense by people who thought Johnson was one of them and are fuming about people they'll never meet.


----------



## magneze (Jun 6, 2021)

Tory MP to boycott England games in row over taking the knee
					

Lee Anderson says team risks alienating fans as Southgate says players ‘more determined than ever’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## 2hats (Jun 6, 2021)

Badgers said:


> #thiswillgowell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Presumably that's a clever scheme to motivate everyone to opt out of their GP data being handed over to NHS Digital?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 6, 2021)

magneze said:


> Tory MP to boycott England games in row over taking the knee
> 
> 
> Lee Anderson says team risks alienating fans as Southgate says players ‘more determined than ever’
> ...


I am always surprised at the fact that people equate the notion of racial equality with the idea that taking the knee is "supporting a political movement whose core principles aim to undermine our very way of life"

There is only one way of life that can be undermined by a recognition of the role racial discrimination has to play in societies, and that is - racism. Are these people actually admitting that the idea of addressing racial inequality is _really_ such a threat to them?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 7, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I am always surprised at the fact that people equate the notion of racial equality with the idea that taking the knee is "supporting a political movement whose core principles aim to undermine our very way of life"
> 
> There is only one way of life that can be undermined by a recognition of the role racial discrimination has to play in societies, and that is - racism. Are these people actually admitting that the idea of addressing racial inequality is _really_ such a threat to them?


Here's Brendan Clarke smith being a prick too.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Jun 8, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Here's Brendan Clarke smith being a prick too.



Fucking hell, what a rant! 

Mind you, as I was reading what he had to say about Romania, I found myself wondering if, in 30 years, people might be saying very similar things about the increasingly totalitarian right wing populist-led country whose government he is a (small) part of today.  

Still, interesting that he felt the need to explain himself...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2021)

Its ever the way of the racist right - and liberals too sometimes- to insist that we'd agree if it wasn't done _this _way. Or if you did it _that _way, then you wouldn't 'alienate potential supporters'. Its always been fucking bullshit and watching these cunts roll it out as if its new thought is infuriating.


----------



## stavros (Jun 8, 2021)

When asked about the Brexit sausage wars this morning George Useless compared the relationship between Great Britain and Northern Ireland to that between California and Texas.


----------



## Serene (Jun 8, 2021)

Are all the Gammons still livid about the black Ann Boleyn?


----------



## Serene (Jun 9, 2021)

Politics latest news: 'Not credible' that Boris Johnson didn't understand consequences of Brexit deal​


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 9, 2021)

Serene said:


> 'Not credible'


Well unless its accepted that he's an incompetent buffoon.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2021)

being assigned a prefix of Marxist by these oafish blimpy  cunts is pretty much a badge of honour


----------



## stavros (Jun 10, 2021)

Graham Brady on Politics Live was questioned about the cutting of foreign aid, despite the pledge not to do so in the 2019 manifesto. His defence was "We done a lot of things in the last year that weren't in the manifesto".


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 10, 2021)

Don't suppose it would have made good reading to say we don't give toss about you plebs so if it all goes to shit you're on your own and we'll feather our nests. 🤔


----------



## teqniq (Jun 10, 2021)

Props to Dawn Butler ...'will give you this little book on data and democracy to help....'


----------



## stavros (Jun 11, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Props to Dawn Butler ...'will give you this little book on data and democracy to help....'




The spare seats are very worthwhile, to give him plenty of squirming space.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 13, 2021)

This is why research should be left to historians


----------



## teqniq (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2021)

School weigh-ins to return amid fears of post-lockdown child obesity crisis
					

Exclusive: Experts predict results will be a ‘jolt’ to the prime minister




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Jun 21, 2021)

Andrea Leadsome got a scornful chuckle out of at least some of the Any Answers audience by describing Johnson as an excellent leader.

She got a laugh from me when she said that under the Tories the country would "bounce back."


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 21, 2021)

Matt Hancock was doing his best to sound sincere when he was saying that he had the backing of Boris


----------



## two sheds (Jun 21, 2021)

He said it was down to stress that Boris called him totally fucking useless - possibly stress partially brought on by Hancock's totally fucking useless response to covid.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Jun 21, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



And, conveniently, get one of the loudest dissenting Tory voices out of the way.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 21, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> Boris





two sheds said:


> Boris


It's Johnson


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> It's Johnson


Disgraced Prime Minister de Pfeffel Johnson


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 21, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Disgraced Prime Minister de Pfeffel Johnson



Prisoner 54-46 Johnson


----------



## alex_ (Jun 22, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> Prisoner 54-46 Johnson



unmarked pauper grave


----------



## teqniq (Jun 22, 2021)

Hancock probably deserves his own thread by now. What an arsehole:


----------



## existentialist (Jun 22, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Hancock probably deserves his own thread by now. What an arsehole:



Cornered rat.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Cornered rat.


Insult to rats frankly


----------



## existentialist (Jun 22, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Insult to rats frankly


There isn't a creature vile enough to fairly use as a metaphor for Hancock, sadly.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> There isn't a creature vile enough to fairly use as a metaphor for Hancock, sadly.


He is a Parasitoid


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2021)

Parasitoids start their lives as parasites, in or on the body of a host, but they end up as predators, eating the host entirely.

The Parasitoid lurks inside the flesh of the host, soaking up nutrients and drinking its blood. The Parasitoid must keep its host alive, so it avoids damaging the vital organs.

When the Parasitoid is ready to break out, it releases chemicals that paralyse host. With its host stuck, the Parasitoid uses specialised, saw-like teeth to eat its way through the thick skin.

(Replace 'host' with the UK)


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 22, 2021)

Panic in his eyes.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 22, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> Panic in his eyes.


Not enough panic imho


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Not enough panic imho


People should not be afraid of their governments...


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 22, 2021)

Cheshire East Councillor Conservative Cunt Marc Asquith intends to attend tomorrow's full council meeting


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 22, 2021)

Ground Elder said:


> Cheshire East Councillor Conservative Cunt Marc Asquith intends to attend tomorrow's full council meeting
> 
> View attachment 274805



"Since I've had the two jabs, I'm not concerned" 
Right Wing attitude in one sentence.


----------



## maomao (Jun 22, 2021)

Ground Elder said:


> Cheshire East Councillor Conservative Cunt Marc Asquith intends to attend tomorrow's full council meeting
> 
> View attachment 274805


He now claims that he misread the lateral flow test but didn't go to the meeting anyway.

Maybe he thought that 'C' for 'control' on the test stood for covid n (this worked on my wife when I whatsapped her a picture of a negative test with the caption 'c=covid' to wind her up).


----------



## stavros (Jun 22, 2021)

Steve Baker, in a discussion on the royal yacht:

"I wouldn't want to draw the royal family into this."


----------



## alex_ (Jun 22, 2021)

Ground Elder said:


> Cheshire East Councillor Conservative Cunt Marc Asquith intends to attend tomorrow's full council meeting
> 
> View attachment 274805











						Road rage councillor in cell for swearing at cop
					

A COUNCILLOR was arrested and locked up for swearing at a policeman in a traffic jam - on a bypass he voted to be built. Lawyer Marc Asquith, 51, was involved in the heated confrontation during the morning rush hour on the A34 in Wilmslow.




					www.google.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Jun 27, 2021)

When asked about Hancock's fall, Michael Howard said, "Boris is very loyal to people."


----------



## alex_ (Jun 27, 2021)

stavros said:


> When asked about Hancock's fall, Michael Howard said, "Boris is very loyal to people."



all of his wives for example


----------



## stavros (Jun 28, 2021)

It was posted on the Johnson is a cunt thread, but I think it worth repeating here, as it more relates to the limitations of one of his ministers.

Robert Buckland says Johnson doesn't have to abide by normal life codes because he wins elections.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 28, 2021)

stavros said:


> It was posted on the Johnson is a cunt thread, but I think it worth repeating here, as it more relates to the limitations of one of his ministers.
> 
> Robert Buckland says Johnson doesn't have to abide by normal life codes because he wins elections.



Literally the excuse they've been using about Blair for a decade


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 28, 2021)

existentialist said:


> There isn't a creature vile enough to fairly use as a metaphor for Hancock, sadly.


Wasp
Seagull
Tory


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Parasitoids start their lives as parasites, in or on the body of a host, but they end up as predators, eating the host entirely.
> 
> The Parasitoid lurks inside the flesh of the host, soaking up nutrients and drinking its blood. The Parasitoid must keep its host alive, so it avoids damaging the vital organs.
> 
> ...


For reference


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 29, 2021)

Dominic Raab's mobile number available online for a decade.

And still no one wants to call him


----------



## existentialist (Jun 29, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Dominic Raab's mobile number available online for a decade.
> 
> And still no one wants to call him


That was EXACTLY the first thought I had


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 29, 2021)

The Patrick Bateman of cabinet


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 30, 2021)

__





						Alarm over plans to shield post-Brexit environment watchdog from scrutiny | Brexit | The Guardian
					

Campaigners say prohibitions in environment bill will shroud new body’s work in unnecessary secrecy




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 2, 2021)

Wasnt too sure where to post this, but this is pretty mad, Cobham and Downside is about a mile from me and a proper blue ( well was...)


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 2, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Wasnt too sure where to post this, but this is pretty mad, Cobham and Elmbridge is about a mile from me and a proper blue ( well was...)



Presume there were other candidates last time this seat was fought given the vote share changes?  Maybe posh southern Tories don’t like the inconvenience of Brexit or the ‘loose morals’ of certain government members (sort of shit the blue rinse lot care about).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 2, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Presume there were other candidates last time this seat was fought given the vote share changes?  Maybe posh southern Tories don’t like the inconvenience of Brexit or the ‘loose morals’ of certain government members (sort of shit the blue rinse lot care about).


I think it's mostly that they dont like Alexander Johnson around here. I work in houses all around the area , from the smaller houses and flats to the  mansions of the super rich and everyone I meet thinks he is a wanker.

It's the blue wall crumbling


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 2, 2021)

For all the talk of how the conservatives are the true representatives of the white working class and the red wall they push they have very much ignored or been unconcerned of how much they alienate the floppy middle class comfortable people they rely on with Boris and his cabinet of caligari Muppets


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 2, 2021)

Asked by this bloke:


----------



## alex_ (Jul 2, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Presume there were other candidates last time this seat was fought given the vote share changes?  Maybe posh southern Tories don’t like the inconvenience of Brexit or the ‘loose morals’ of certain government members (sort of shit the blue rinse lot care about).


Yes, presumably this was a remain seat ?


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 3, 2021)

Oh look, a stupid fucking Tory clown


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 4, 2021)

These Tories really are living up to their Harry Enfield sketch characters. Every one of them should do some shifts with the NHS without wearing masks before they starting spouting this shit.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 4, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> These Tories really are living up to their Harry Enfield sketch characters. Every one of them should do some shifts with the NHS without wearing masks before they starting spouting this shit.


Yes and be back in the HoC packed and maskless. Lead by example and all that.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 4, 2021)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Asked by this bloke:




Jamie Wallis - 

Tory MP Claimed He Wasn’t Involved With A “Sugar Daddy” Service His Website Promoted. He Actually Co-Owned It.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 4, 2021)

Have we had this, yet?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 5, 2021)

Good fucking luck, it ain't happening


----------



## existentialist (Jul 5, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Good fucking luck, it ain't happening



Definitely a "be careful what you wish for" policy. Many schools (probably all) have some kind of ban on mobile use in school, but there are so many exceptions and reasons why kids may need to have their mobile phones available that the thing becomes unenforceable. I've worked in schools where they've tried to enforce it via bag searches and the like, with the result that schools start to look (and feel) like something out of East Germany, and all the consequences that go with that.

It's just another bit of populist crowdpleasing that will prove ineffective, and at the same time bring up all kinds of power and control issues that can only interfere with the process of education. Schools need to be moving *away *from power and control, not inventing, or having to implement, stupid ideas that just ramp that shit up.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 5, 2021)

No phones in schools? Daft and unworkable.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 5, 2021)

Most schools already have something in place I'm sure, but it's very much akin to Canute trying to hold back the tide* and the kids are just going to carry on 


*Yes I know he was actually trying to prove he was powerless compared to God


----------



## brogdale (Jul 5, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It's just another bit of populist crowdpleasing that will prove ineffective...


Yep, pitched right into the sort of demographic that will find the 'policy' both logical, simple to understand and accord with the easily learnt mantra..._well, we didn't have them in our day and it never did us...._


----------



## brogdale (Jul 5, 2021)

Thick cunt Bridgen twisting the irony dials to beyond 11...


----------



## existentialist (Jul 5, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Thick cunt Bridgen twisting the irony dials to beyond 11...



What a fucking clown. I don't hope his words come back to haunt him, because that would imply much more suffering...but if that suffering comes to pass, I hope he - and the rest of the passengers in the clown car - are fucking well hung out to dry for their hubris.

Of course, they won't be. With a pliant press, and an enfeebled national broadcaster, they will be able to get away with anything.


----------



## stavros (Jul 8, 2021)

Rishi Sunak masters the art of metaphor on R4 this morning:

"We're literally throwing the kitchen sink at trying to help people."


----------



## two sheds (Jul 8, 2021)

it's the only way they know how to help people


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 8, 2021)

stavros said:


> Rishi Sunak masters the art of metaphor on R4 this morning:
> 
> "We're literally throwing the kitchen sink at trying to help people."



Boris redecorating again?


----------



## brogdale (Jul 10, 2021)

Sounds like Postie's been.   



Thick cunt.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 10, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Sounds like Postie's been.
> 
> View attachment 277819
> 
> Thick cunt.


Nah, it’s an evidence-based assumption. Given everyone he’s surrounded by in the Tory party and their associates would only do something if there was some financial benefit for themselves, it’s not strange that he would assume other people or organisations would behave the same.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 10, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Sounds like Postie's been.
> 
> View attachment 277819
> 
> Thick cunt.


"I didn't intend to suggest ..." why fucking suggest it then


----------



## brogdale (Jul 10, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Nah, it’s an evidence-based assumption. Given everyone he’s surrounded by in the Tory party and their associates would only do something if there was some financial benefit for themselves, it’s not strange that he would assume other people or organisations would behave the same.


Projection


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2021)

International embarrassment









						Foreign aid: Gates and others to partially cover UK aid cuts
					

The group says the funding will help save "critical projects" and ensure progress is not "wasted".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Jul 11, 2021)

Watching Nadhim Zahawi sweat on Marr this morning was quite good fun, even if he avoided answering the repeated question.

He also evoked the Dunkirk comparison for the vaccine roll-out, which grated to say the least.


----------



## stavros (Jul 14, 2021)

The line from Tory HQ as to whether Priti Patel supports anti-racism measures seems to be to avoid the question by saying she's been the victim of racism herself. I've heard at least two MPs use that approach when asked about the concept of taking the knee.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 14, 2021)

stavros said:


> The line from Tory HQ as to whether Priti Patel supports anti-racism measures seems to be to avoid the question by saying she's been the victim of racism herself. I've heard at least two MPs use that approach when asked about the concept of taking the knee.


It's just a variant of the "some of my best friends are Black" gambit, isn't it?


----------



## stavros (Jul 14, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It's just a variant of the "some of my best friends are Black" gambit, isn't it?


I did indeed that hear line used when the recent inquiry into Tory racism came out. Apparently they don't have a problem with Islamophobia because they have Patel (Hindu), Sunak (Hindu) and Javid (non-believer, I think).


----------



## teqniq (Jul 14, 2021)

'Lower the tone' Victoria Atkins, what an arsehole:



E2a I notice they wheeled her out rather than Patel take the flak.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 14, 2021)

that green dress is dreadful


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 14, 2021)

teqniq said:


> 'Lower the tone' Victoria Atkins, what an arsehole:
> 
> 
> 
> E2a I notice they wheeled her out rather than Patel take the flak.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 14, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> that green dress is dreadful


I didn't like to say, but it does rather look like the feminine equivalent of one of Johnson's badly-hanging suits.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 14, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


>



I suppose she could have accused Sultana of being "strident"


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 14, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> that green dress is dreadful



That green dress is irrelevant. 

Her words were dreadful.


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 14, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I suppose she could have accused Sultana of being "strident"


Or "uppity".


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 14, 2021)

She really does come across as a complete cow, she needs the metaphorical slap around the mush to knock some sense into her.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 14, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> She really does come across as a complete cow, she needs the metaphorical slap around the mush to knock some sense into her.


No not this


----------



## stavros (Jul 15, 2021)

stavros said:


> The line from Tory HQ as to whether Priti Patel supports anti-racism measures seems to be to avoid the question by saying she's been the victim of racism herself. I've heard at least two MPs use that approach when asked about the concept of taking the knee.


An example of this on C4 News from Dominque Samuels. Billed as a "Conservative commentator", a brief search found she's associated with Turning Point UK.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2021)

Tory who blasted Rashford over school meals moaned about subsidised Commons food
					

EXCLUSIVE Natalie Elphicke, a former barrister who now earns more than £80,000 a year as an MP, said food in the Commons restaurants and bars was “overpriced.”



					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2021)

No source but no surprise


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2021)

#ToryScum


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 21, 2021)

More #ToryScum: 

[content note - sexual assault]

Tory MPs suspended for trying to influence judge in Elphicke case

Several Conservative MPs will be temporarily suspended from the Commons and told to apologise after being found to have tried to influence a judge presiding over the trial of a former colleague for sexual assault.

The one-day ban from parliament was handed down by the standards committee to backbenchers Sir Roger Gale, Theresa Villiers and Natalie Elphicke – the then partner of Charlie Elphicke, who was given two years in prison after being found guilty of three counts of sexual assault.

Two other Tory MPs – Adam Holloway and Bob Stewart – were ordered to make a statement apologising for their behaviour in the chamber, with all five found to have threatened to undermine public trust in the independence of the judicial system.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 21, 2021)

^^^ I mean, it's not incompetence as per thread title is it, but I didn't know where else to put it.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 21, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> ^^^ I mean, it's not incompetence as per thread title is it, but I didn't know where else to put it.


It is also on the tory sleaze & corruption thread.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 21, 2021)

MrSki said:


> It is also on the tory sleaze & corruption thread.


Ah ok, thanks!


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 21, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> found to have tried to influence a judge presiding over the trial


Isn't that illegal?


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 21, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Isn't that illegal?


It's iffy wrt their jobs, but illegal, I honestly don't know.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 21, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> It's iffy wrt their jobs, but illegal, I honestly don't know.


Thanks for your reply. I should have been clearer, more of a rhetorical question! cunts are guilty whatever


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2021)

Tory MPs including Jacob Rees-Mogg refuse plea to wear masks in House of Commons
					

Dozens of Tory rebels decided not to cover their faces, despite the Commons Speaker saying they had been 'encouraged' to cover up while in the historic chamber




					www-mirror-co-uk.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## stavros (Jul 22, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Tory MPs including Jacob Rees-Mogg refuse plea to wear masks in House of Commons
> 
> 
> Dozens of Tory rebels decided not to cover their faces, despite the Commons Speaker saying they had been 'encouraged' to cover up while in the historic chamber
> ...


He was willing to wear it, but only over his eyes.


----------



## magneze (Jul 22, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Tory MPs including Jacob Rees-Mogg refuse plea to wear masks in House of Commons
> 
> 
> Dozens of Tory rebels decided not to cover their faces, despite the Commons Speaker saying they had been 'encouraged' to cover up while in the historic chamber
> ...


Fingers crossed for a Darwin award.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2021)

#ToryScum


----------



## Nylock (Jul 25, 2021)

magneze said:


> Fingers crossed for a Darwin award.


Here's hoping for a raft of them...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2021)

Tough on crime, except their own. 









						Boris Johnson pledges to ensure 'less crime, fewer victims and a safer society' through new Beating Crime Plan
					

The government's Beating Crime Plan, due to be revealed on Tuesday, will see the creation of league tables for 999 calls so the public can monitor their local force's response times.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2021)

> "I don't see any reason why you shouldn't be out there in one of those fluorescent-jacketed chain gangs visibly paying your debt to society".
> 
> Boris Johnson outlines his planned reforms for dealing with people convicted of anti-social behaviour.





#ToryScum


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 28, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Tough on crime, except their own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, competitive crime solving.

I'm sure that won't go wrong


----------



## hash tag (Jul 28, 2021)

But she was only following in the footsteps of Johnson, Cummings Etc. Whats wrong with that?








						Covid-19: Great Yarmouth mayor resigns over breach of rules
					

A town's mayor steps down a week after being suspended by her political party.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




I see one of the charities she championed is for supporting vulnerable people as well


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2021)

#ToryScum


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2021)

Badgers said:


> #ToryScum



don't know why they'd need to poll on starmer


----------



## two sheds (Jul 29, 2021)

"Have you ever heard of ..."
"To which party does ... belong?"


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2021)

#ToryScum


----------



## MrCurry (Jul 29, 2021)

Good grief, how much fiddling do you have to do to get sacked from an organisation comprised entirely of corrupt people?  She must’ve been fabricating invoices worth millions… No wonder she’s found a soulmate in Boris.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 29, 2021)

Badgers said:


> #ToryScum



Are they taking preorders?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 29, 2021)

Unlike Cameron we can actually prove she’s slept with a pig as he keeps showing up on the news and holding press conferences


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 29, 2021)

Amber Rudd's daughter, incidentally:


She's none to happy that someone saved then screen shot before she deleted it, either.


----------



## stavros (Jul 30, 2021)

Badgers said:


> #ToryScum



Why is Michael Ashcroft still allowed to use the "Lord" moniker? He resigned from the House six years ago, in all probability because they wanted fewer tax-dodging non-doms in there. He's certainly not one who inherited his title, so he's advertising himself as something he's not, or lying as others might call it.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2021)

#ToryScum again and again and again


----------



## stavros (Aug 1, 2021)

On Any Questions Jacob Rees-Mogg refutes the idea that stop-and-search disproportionately targets black people by citing the occasion when he himself was stopped on Pall Mall.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 1, 2021)

stavros said:


> On Any Questions Jacob Rees-Mogg refutes the idea that stop-and-search disproportionately targets black people by citing the occasion when he himself was stopped on Pall Mall.


Jesus. And nanny wasn't there to deal with it.

Maybe he fitted the profile of a St James's chang mover. Had Gove waiting on him in Pratt's.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 2, 2021)

Fuck AI, ordinary intelligence would do. don't put a whole lot of consultants and focus groups and ministers on it. All that does is sponge up the cash that should go to people at the workfront. 

All that crap last week about phones in the classroom. They are possibly the easiest way for schools to embrace and use technology. Homework by text. Teach every kid to type.


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 4, 2021)

It's been 18hours since the last fuck up, 
Now there is this:


This lot would be kicked out of village hall committee, let alone the country


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2021)

#ToryScum


----------



## two sheds (Aug 4, 2021)

Wouldn't the provider have copies? No idea how long they keep them though.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 4, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Wouldn't the provider have copies? No idea how long they keep them though.



WhatsApp is end to end encrypted so no visibly for providers 

What you can do is sign in to WhatsApp with a user account and transfer messages between devices - otherwise nobody’s getting those back


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 4, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Wouldn't the provider have copies? No idea how long they keep them though.


Not with Whatapps, but it is normally backed up to your Google Drive account.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 4, 2021)

Needs a court order not to destroy any messages.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 4, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> It's been 18hours since the last fuck up,
> Now there is this:
> 
> 
> This lot would be kicked out of village hall committee, let alone the country



Dunno about you, but when I last replaced my phone one of the last things I did with the old one was back up the WhatsApp messages, and then download them onto the new one.  So I didn't lose anything important.

Not the same circumstances of course.  I wasn't actively destroying evidence of fraud and grand scale theft from the public purse.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> #ToryScum


#bitterimpotentleftie


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 4, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> #bitterimpotentleftie


So organising contracts over a non official channel is OK?


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 4, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> So organising contracts over a non official channel is OK?



As long as it's done by a Tory, of course it is.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 4, 2021)

stavros said:


> Why is Michael Ashcroft still allowed to use the "Lord" moniker? He resigned from the House six years ago, in all probability because they wanted fewer tax-dodging non-doms in there. He's certainly not one who inherited his title, so he's advertising himself as something he's not, or lying as others might call it.



Stopping being a working peer doesn't remove the title.

That is done by death, or IIRC a prison sentence of a certain length. 

I don't seem to recall correctly.

On looking at Archer, he is still a life peer, there seems to be no automatic mechanism to remove a peer, it needs an act of parliament.

I was certain that post Archer a mechanism had been put in place, seems not.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 4, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> #bitterimpotentleftie



If you're not also angry, then you're not paying attention to what's happening. Given what we already know of Tory behaviour, it's likely that this phone "replacement" was done to cover up misdeeds.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 4, 2021)

"For Bethell is an honourable man." 

surprised you're defending the tories on this, sass.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 4, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


>



What the actual artificial fuck?


----------



## two sheds (Aug 4, 2021)

Get rid of teachers


----------



## teqniq (Aug 4, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> It's been 18hours since the last fuck up,
> Now there is this:
> 
> 
> This lot would be kicked out of village hall committee, let alone the country



This is not a fuckup, it's entirely deliberate.


----------



## stavros (Aug 4, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Stopping being a working peer doesn't remove the title.
> 
> That is done by death, or IIRC a prison sentence of a certain length.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I didn't expect the answer to be logical, because we're talking about the House of Lords here. Archer (liar and jailbird) and Ashcroft (liar and tax dodger) are but two amongst many wrong'uns in the HoL. Yet for some reason the idea that it's shite and ought to be changed never gains traction with an electorate who voted in vast numbers to get rid of the unelected elite in Brussels.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 4, 2021)

stavros said:


> Thank you. I didn't expect the answer to be logical, because we're talking about the House of Lords here. Archer (liar and jailbird) and Ashcroft (liar and tax dodger) are but two amongst many wrong'uns in the HoL. Yet for some reason the idea that it's shite and ought to be changed never gains traction with an electorate who voted in vast numbers to get rid of the unelected elite in Brussels.



I'm in favour of a second chamber, but find it hard to see how you put people there.

Election is just Commons II, appointment is what we have now, bar a few hereditaries and Bishops.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 4, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Stopping being a working peer doesn't remove the title.
> 
> That is done by death, or IIRC a prison sentence of a certain length.
> 
> ...



There is no way for a life peer to resign their peerage.  A private members bill was introduced by Lord Philips as he wanted to go back to being Mr Phillips and make way for someone younger.  His bill was defeated and there is still no way to resign


----------



## two sheds (Aug 4, 2021)

By the look of a lot of them death doesn't bar them from peerage either.


----------



## Jonty Willis (Aug 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> #ToryScum again and again and again
> 
> View attachment 281650


Digby Jones isn't a Tory, he's a crossbench peer who was a Minister of State in the last Labour government.


----------



## quiet guy (Aug 4, 2021)

He's all but a Tory.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 4, 2021)

Jonty Willis said:


> Digby Jones isn't a Tory, he's a crossbench peer who was a Minister of State in the last Labour government.


Fuck off.


----------



## stavros (Aug 5, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm in favour of a second chamber, but find it hard to see how you put people there.


I forget who it was who suggested that it should be like jury service, where those called up sit for a set period, and aren't required to have party allegiance. That would at least be more representative.

Ideally there'd be fewer than the current nearly 800 with a right to sit there (it may be less - I've not looked at today's obituaries).

Back to the thread topic, Grant Shapps claimed this morning that he hadn't seen the story about the Tory donors club, whereby if you donate enough money to the party you can wine and dine with Johnson and Sunak, and obviously NOT influence policy in any way, shape or form.


----------



## tim (Aug 5, 2021)

stavros said:


> Back to the thread topic, Grant Shapps claimed this morning that he hadn't seen the story about the Tory donors club, whereby if you donate enough money to the party you can wine and dine with Johnson and Sunak, and obviously NOT influence policy in any way, shape or form.


Shapps is probably wondering why he always gets sent home to have fish fingers and cream soda on his own.


----------



## gosub (Aug 6, 2021)

Margaret Thatcher gave UK ‘an early start’ in going green by closing coal mines, says Boris Johnson   amazed nobody has extended it to the oil industry


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 6, 2021)

He chuckled as he made the remark to journalists during a virtual press conference held during a visit to an offshore wind farm in Moray and commented: "I thought that would get you going."

What an absolute cunt. Yet the people here in Durham still defend him ? Every village here is deprived and forgotten. Good old fucking Johnson.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 6, 2021)

With the above in mind I found bits of this amusing:


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Aug 6, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


>



Oh, I wish...


----------



## teqniq (Aug 7, 2021)

Rules are for little people and never mind the contradiction inherent in all that travel prior to a climate change conference:


----------



## stavros (Aug 7, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Rules are for little people and never mind the contradiction inherent in all that travel prior to a climate change conference:



Alok Sharma is so dense he causes the air pressure differential which make those blades turn.


----------



## pesh (Aug 7, 2021)

Maybe he's powering the planes.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 8, 2021)

The MP presently representing the constituency in which I live:



"...work..."


----------



## quiet guy (Aug 9, 2021)

Wouldn't know proper work if it kicked him up the arse, like so many other parliamentarians.


----------



## stavros (Aug 9, 2021)

He doesn't say what he did as a result of the 360+ residents contacting him. Referred them to his spads, Willow and Lola?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> The MP presently representing the constituency in which I live:
> 
> View attachment 282784
> 
> "...work..."


The greatest disappointment is that he returned from his trip to the incinerator


----------



## brogdale (Aug 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The greatest disappointment is that he returned from his trip to the incinerator


Think I'll use that one


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 9, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> He's all but a Tory.


He's also thick as pigshit


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 9, 2021)

teqniq said:


> With the above in mind I found bits of this amusing:



Yeah, but she has a real problem understanding Labour.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 9, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Yeah, but she has a real problem understanding Labour.


I think she is great, however I agree, and I dont know how to let her know


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 10, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I think she is great, however I agree, and I dont know how to let her know


I think social media is the preferred method for pointing out how women are wrong about things, no?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 10, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I think social media is the preferred method for pointing out how women are wrong about things, no?


Well yes, but I think you mean pointing out anyone who is wrong, rather than just singling out women...


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 10, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Well yes, but I think you mean pointing out anyone who is wrong, rather than just singling out women...


I was being sarcastic about the toxicity of twitter.

At any rate, I only know of her from twitter when her posts appeared in my feed a few days ago. I always enjoy rage at the Tories, but her positoin on Labour seems similar to James O Brien. I agree that, in practical terms, we must always vote for the lesser of evils. I just wish it were different.

If you genuinely want to talk to her about Labour, send her a tweet I guess


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I agree that, in practical terms, we must always vote for the lesser of evils. I just wish it were different.


and what makes you think labour are the lesser of these two evils?

it is a truth universally acknowledged that the tories are a bunch of cunts. but the same, altho' not so widely appreciated, is true of labour.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> and what makes you think labour are the lesser of these two evils?


I see no reason to believe Labour would be worse or even as bad. In the case of the latter it would send a message to the dominant culture in the British ruling class that the Tories aren't welcome. They were in disarray in the early 2000's such that they ended up with IDS as leader and were only able to marshall a coalition after a banking crisis (caused by the same class). In that case, all things being equal, I would cheerfully kick the Tories out even if in terms of policy nothing would change. 

I don't imagine much would under Starmer either, but there's a much better chance _some_ things _might_ get a little better for the working class and that is better than allowing this particular government of brexit enabled covid cranks and throughly corrupt scum to continue. 

I'm not convinced that, for all their faults, Labour as they stand (or would in the next election) would be as bad or as vicious as this government who have managed to make Cameron and Osborne seem reasonable in comparison, and they were bad enough. Starmer is nothing like Johnson


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I see no reason to believe Labour would be worse or even as bad. In the case of the latter it would send a message to the dominant culture in the British ruling class that the Tories aren't welcome. They were in disarray in the early 2000's such that they ended up with IDS as leader and were only able to marshall a coalition after a banking crisis (caused by the same class). In that case, all things being equal, I would cheerfully kick the Tories out even if in terms of policy nothing would change.
> 
> I don't imagine much would under Starmer either, but there's a much better chance _some_ things _might_ get a little better for the working class and that is better than allowing this particular government of brexit enabled covid cranks and throughly corrupt scum to continue.
> 
> I'm not convinced that, for all their faults, Labour as they stand (or would in the next election) would be as bad or as vicious as this government who have managed to make Cameron and Osborne seem reasonable in comparison, and they were bad enough. Starmer is nothing like Johnson


say what you like about the tories but they didn't invade iraq or afghanistan. they didn't introduce tuition fees for higher education. they didn't double the basic rate of income tax.

you'll be having a fucking long wait for the labour party to do anything for the working class, as can be seen by the actions of labour councils in demolishing estates and replacing them with yuppie flats.

all starmer has is the demand that the current administration should be more efficient and organised. hardly a credible platform for election, the other chaps should have been better at their jobs.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> say what you like about the tories but they didn't invade iraq or afghanistan. they didn't introduce tuition fees for higher education. they didn't double the basic rate of income tax.
> 
> you'll be having a fucking long wait for the labour party to do anything for the working class, as can be seen by the actions of labour councils in demolishing estates and replacing them with yuppie flats.
> 
> all starmer has is the demand that the current administration should be more efficient and organised. hardly a credible platform for election, the other chaps should have been better at their jobs.


You're ignoring the point to focus on individual policy issues that I don't contest and similar claims could be made regarding the Tories who haven't rectified those wrongs, supported foreign wars (including arming Suadi slaughter of Yemen), and made things worse. You're also not comparing the two parties as they stand right now. That's the proposition facing us at the next election.

I see no evidence that Starmer is anywhere on the same level as Johnson. At the very least Johnson presides over a culture of racism and bigotry he and his party have unleashed. Starmer is certainly no revolutionary, mores the pity, but if you're argument is to sit at home on election day and grumble then you'll be achieving worse than nothing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> You're ignoring the point to focus on individual policy issues that I don't contest and similar claims could be made regarding the Tories who haven't rectified those wrongs, supported foreign wars (including arming Suadi slaughter of Yemen), and made things worse. You're also not comparing the two parties as they stand right now. That's the proposition facing us at the next election.
> 
> I see no evidence that Starmer is anywhere on the same level as Johnson. At the very least Johnson presides over a culture of racism and bigotry he and his party have unleashed. Starmer is certainly no revolutionary, mores the pity, but if you're argument is to sit at home on election day and grumble then you'll be achieving worse than nothing.


oh don't talk such arrant bollocks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I see no reason to believe Labour would be worse or even as bad.


except for the fact that in the past they've been absolutely as bad as the tory party. and past behaviour is generally considered to have some influence on future activity. only when this shabby past is pointed out to you you use sophistry to try to wriggle round it.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> except for the fact that in the past they've been absolutely as bad as the tory party. and past behaviour is generally considered to have some influence on future activity. only when this shabby past is pointed out to you you use sophistry to try to wriggle round it.


We're not in the past. 

I'm sure in the past the Tories haven't been as horrific as they are now, but that Tory party isn't on the ticket either.

You seem to be arguing that if we can't have the ideal outcome we should just let the status quo continue. I don't think that argument is credible at all. It also doesn't mean that I support the Labour party.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> oh don't talk such arrant bollocks.


You've made the accusation, so back it up


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> except for the fact that in the past they've been absolutely as bad as the tory party. and past behaviour is generally considered to have some influence on future activity. only when this shabby past is pointed out to you you use sophistry to try to wriggle round it.


Labour is fucked. They make Thatcher look as right-wing as Neil Kinnock. They might not be quite as bad as the Tories but they're still a bunch of self-serving cunts, which wouldn't be so bad if they weren't beyond useless.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> We're not in the past.


do you think that the destruction of council estates and erection of yuppie flats is in the past? you've not responded to that so i suppose it doesn't bother you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> You're ignoring the point to focus on individual policy issues that I don't contest and similar claims could be made regarding the Tories who haven't rectified those wrongs, supported foreign wars (including arming Suadi slaughter of Yemen), and made things worse. You're also not comparing the two parties as they stand right now. That's the proposition facing us at the next election.
> 
> I see no evidence that Starmer is anywhere on the same level as Johnson. At the very least Johnson presides over a culture of racism and bigotry he and his party have unleashed. Starmer is certainly no revolutionary, mores the pity, but if you're argument is to sit at home on election day and grumble then you'll be achieving worse than nothing.


it is as you suggest far better to get out and riot on election day. if you vote - for any party - then you're not choosing the lesser of evils, you're signalling your assent to the entire cabal of cunts. if you vote for labour hoping for crumbs for the working class, you'll be in for a long wait.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 10, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Labour is fucked. They make Thatcher look as right-wing as Neil Kinnock. *They might not be quite as bad as the Tories *but they're still a bunch of self-serving cunts, which wouldn't be so bad if they weren't beyond useless.


That's the only point that matters as far as the election system goes. I don't want either of them but I doubt Westminster is going anywhere between now and then


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> do you think that the destruction of council estates and erection of yuppie flats is in the past? you've not responded to that so i suppose it doesn't bother you.


Grow up


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 10, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> That's the only point that matters as far as the election system goes.


It really isn't. There's no way I'd vote for Labour, I'd rather draw a spunking cock on my ballot paper, and I reckon enough people feel the same way that at the next election it'll mean another win for the Tories.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> We're not in the past.
> 
> I'm sure in the past the Tories haven't been as horrific as they are now, but that Tory party isn't on the ticket either.
> 
> You seem to be arguing that if we can't have the ideal outcome we should just let the status quo continue. I don't think that argument is credible at all. It also doesn't mean that I support the Labour party.


if you're saying 'vote labour to kick the tories out' then objectively you are supporting labour. doesn't mean you throw spare change their way. it does mean you're shilling here on their behalf - and without pay, which is even worse.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 10, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> It really isn't. There's no way I'd vote for Labour, I'd rather draw a spunking cock on my ballot paper, and I reckon enough people feel the same way that at the next election it'll mean another win for the Tories.


How would that be better?



Pickman's model said:


> if you're saying 'vote labour to kick the tories out' then objectively you are supporting labour. doesn't mean you throw spare change their way. it does mean you're shilling here on their behalf - and without pay, which is even worse.


To be clear, as well as accusing me of talking biologics and refusing to back that up, you're now saying I'm shilling for labour?

I don't think there's conversation to be had here


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 10, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> How would that be better?


Did I say it would be better? But how would it be worse? 
You seem to be working on the assumption that Labour = the better of two evils = a vote for Labour is the right thing to do. Labour are only the better of two evils if you're a middle-class wannabe or ex-Tory. Why would any working-class person vote for Labour?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> How would that be better?
> 
> 
> To be clear, as well as accusing me of talking biologics and refusing to back that up, you're now saying I'm shilling for labour?
> ...


er i did back that up. i returned to your 'i see no reason' at the top of the page. 

and i have never accused anyone of talking biologics.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> er i did back that up. i returned to your 'i see no reason' at the top of the page.
> 
> and i have never accused anyone of talking biologics.



An obvious predictive text error you could have ignored. Never mind eh.

I asked you to back up your claim that I had spoken 'arrant bollocks' and did so after the post you are referring to. So no, you didn't. I also directly responded to that post as well beforehand anyway. 

So far you've been nothing but unpleasant. I'm not interested in discourse like that. You can either respond with respect or you can find someone else to play with, because honestly engaging with you is exhausting. You never live up to your own burden of proof.



Saul Goodman said:


> Did I say it would be better? But how would it be worse?
> You seem to be working on the assumption that Labour = the better of two evils = a vote for Labour is the right thing to do. Labour are only the better of two evils if you're a middle-class wannabe or ex-Tory. Why would any working-class person vote for Labour?



I don't think that's remotely true. A bunch of working class people are in prison following the kill the bill protests which would not have happened had Labour won in 2019. Do you really believe that Labour's home secretary would have been as bad as the thoroughly corrupt careerist race baiter and bully Priti Patel? Would Labour's health secretary have overseen 130 thousand dead? Given out PPE contracts to his mates who aren't even capable of producing any? Have starved kids, twice? Have dumped covid patients untested into care homes? Let the supply chain collapse? Stuff the Lords full of their mates?

I cannot understand the logic here at all. Of course you vote for the lesser of two evils. Why? Because if you don't the greater will get in. How are you not seeing this?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> You're ignoring the point to focus on individual policy issues that I don't contest and similar claims could be made regarding the Tories who haven't rectified those wrongs, supported foreign wars (including arming Suadi slaughter of Yemen), and made things worse. You're also not comparing the two parties as they stand right now. That's the proposition facing us at the next election.
> 
> I see no evidence that Starmer is anywhere on the same level as Johnson. At the very least Johnson presides over a culture of racism and bigotry he and his party have unleashed. Starmer is certainly no revolutionary, mores the pity, but if you're argument is to sit at home on election day and grumble then you'll be achieving worse than nothing.


this is arrant bollocks for a number of reasons. the thing about the labour party's past is that it is very much of a piece. it's not some lovely party which only occasionally falls short of its lofty ideals, it's down and dirty in the mire. take islington council, for example, and margaret hodge, its 1980s leader and the paedophiles friend. she now occupies no lowly position, being a prominent labour mp. there are no end of other mps who link the current labour party to its past under blair, brown etc. 

the next bit of your post is stupid whataboutery which even a callow youth would blush at including in any reply affecting to be serious, your bit about the tories. and no - by jove - how right you are i'm not comparing the two parties as there's no point imo comparing a shit to a turd. the unappetising prospect of a tory government is no more attractive than the unappetising prospect of a labour government. 

so starmer's not on the same level as johnson. he's five or more levels below him, as while he dances round johnson at pmq's, performances in parliament don't mean jack shit. starmer's stallar contributions to labour party policy have passed me by, but if he's made any grand plans maybe you can relay them. he will never be prime minister as he is the man john major was always made out to be, bland, colourless, and as attractive as a pool of sick in bed.

and while johnson and his cabal are prominent racists, the labour party's never been wholly backward in its own racism. who can forget miliband's mug? true, the tory party are more racist but vote labour we're less racist than the tories isn't a great slogan


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> this is arrant bollocks for a number of reasons. the thing about the labour party's past is that it is very much of a piece. it's not some lovely party which only occasionally falls short of its lofty ideals, it's down and dirty in the mire. take islington council, for example, and margaret hodge, its 1980s leader and the paedophiles friend. she now occupies no lowly position, being a prominent labour mp. there are no end of other mps who link the current labour party to its past under blair, brown etc.
> 
> the next bit of your post is stupid whataboutery which even a callow youth would blush at including in any reply affecting to be serious, your bit about the tories. and no - by jove - how right you are i'm not comparing the two parties as there's no point imo comparing a shit to a turd. the unappetising prospect of a tory government is no more attractive than the unappetising prospect of a labour government.
> 
> ...


Did you not understand the question?

All you're doing is arguing a pointless strawman when my position has never been to defend Labour's mistakes and failings. Why do you feel the need to list them all, it's insulting and so are you. It's clear you can't be respectful or even honest since you continue to be insulting for no reason. Do you think I'm your enemy or something? 

As for your earlier, ridiculous, claim that one cannot advocate a vote in a system that functions regardless or our consent without supporting the party lock stock and barrel, that's immature nonsense.

If you have an actual argument, make it. If not, don't waste your time because I'll just block you


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Did you not understand the question?


what question? there isn't a question in your previous post to me or in the one i quoted.


> All you're doing is arguing a pointless strawman when my position has never been to defend Labour's mistakes and failings. Why do you feel the need to list them all, it's insulting and so are you. It's clear you can't be respectful or even honest since you continue to be insulting for no reason. Do you think I'm your enemy or something?


no, i am not arguing a pointless straw man. i started off taking issue with your 'i cannot see a reason to think labour would be as bad as or worse than the tories', which is true if you ignore everything before yesterday. but if you look at the history of labour in power nationally or locally then it is an astonishing claim to make. in any case, there is a clear link between my replies to your posts and your posts themselves. i didn't list anywhere near all of labour's failings, only the edited highlights, and realised afterwards i'd forgotten things like the terrorism act 2000. and if you think being given reasons not to vote labour in response to a comment about how you can't see such a reason, if you think that's insulting then i don't think you'll really fare well here.

however, many people would think that the invasion of iraq would continue to be a good reason not to vote labour. and i'd like to see some actual argument when you disagree that things like that are no longer relevant when it's been one of the defining events of this century whose repercussions continue to echo in the middle east.


glitch hiker said:


> > As for your earlier, ridiculous, claim that one cannot advocate a vote in a system that functions regardless or our consent without supporting the party lock stock and barrel, that's immature nonsense.


here we see once again than you substitute childish digs for argument. you talk about straw men above and here's a good example of you doing just that. i haven't said what you claim, i said that by saying vote labour to get the tories out you're objectively supporting labour despite your claim to the contrary. after all, they tally the votes and not the reasons for the votes.


> > If you have an actual argument, make it. If not, don't waste your time because I'll just block you


yeh. i haven't seen much in the way of argument from you. funny how you demand what you don't supply


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> what question? there isn't a question in your previous post to me or in the one i quoted.
> 
> no, i am not arguing a pointless straw man. i started off taking issue with your 'i cannot see a reason to think labour would be as bad as or worse than the tories', which is true if you ignore everything before yesterday. but if you look at the history of labour in power nationally or locally then it is an astonishing claim to make. in any case, there is a clear link between my replies to your posts and your posts themselves. i didn't list anywhere near all of labour's failings, only the edited highlights, and realised afterwards i'd forgotten things like the terrorism act 2000. and if you think being given reasons not to vote labour in response to a comment about how you can't see such a reason, if you think that's insulting then i don't think you'll really fare well here.
> 
> ...



All you're doing is arguing in favour of voting for the Tories. It's laughable. Your strawman is built on the premise that I am somehow oblivious to labour doing shit things. It's insulting and arrogant and an assumption you have no justification in making. At no point on these forums have I ever given you cause to draw that conclusion.  We can all list the bad things Labour have done and not once have I ever given cause to think I don't care about them, despite your insulting need to even question that (a dishonest question at that). But what you are forgetting is that Labour aren't the only villains. You can list Margaret Hodge and the Iraq war and more besides, no one has disputed that, but you don't list Tory behaviour I notice and that's the side you are unwittingly supporting by advocating not voting to get rid of the Tories. 

Still why bother getting off your arse when you can bitch and gripe and condescend to people on here, which is all you seem to do. This is cartoon revolutionary politics and speaks not to reality. We're done. I've no desire to talk with someone so pointlessly rude.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> All you're doing is arguing in favour of voting for the Tories. It's laughable. Your strawman is built on the premise that I am somehow oblivious to labour doing shit things. It's insulting and arrogant and an assumption you have no justification in making. At no point on these forums have I ever given you cause to draw that conclusion.  We can all list the bad things Labour have done and not once have I ever given cause to think I don't care about them, despite your insulting need to even question that (a dishonest question at that). But what you are forgetting is that Labour aren't the only villains. You can list Margaret Hodge and the Iraq war and more besides, no one has disputed that, but you don't list Tory behaviour I notice and that's the side you are unwittingly supporting by advocating not voting to get rid of the Tories.
> 
> Still why bother getting off your arse when you can bitch and gripe and condescend to people on here, which is all you seem to do. This is cartoon revolutionary politics and speaks not to reality. We're done. I've no desire to talk with someone so pointlessly rude.


And I no wish to talk with someone so thunderingly stupid. At no point on this thread or on these boards have I said one thing in favour of the conservative party. Indeed in our exchange I described them as shit. Or a turd. One or the other. Hardly an endorsement. I have not said suggested implied or otherwise given you cause to think labour are the only villains. All this started over your labour allegedly the lesser of two evils and I think they're worse because the Tories don't have a history of claiming to be the working class party - as the auld rebel song has it, the lowest of the low is the for you do not know, and many people think the LP is a friend as opposed to the outright enemy the Tory party is. I was talking about the labour party as you were making them out as better than Johnson's crew. And so they are. In opposition. As Blair was better than major before 1997. But give them a sniff of power and then you'll see their gloves come off as they came off new labour then.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> And I no wish to talk with someone so thunderingly stupid. At no point on this thread or on these boards have I said one thing in favour of the conservative party. Indeed in our exchange I described them as shit. Or a turd. One or the other. Hardly an endorsement. I have not said suggested implied or otherwise given you cause to think labour are the only villains. All this started over your labour allegedly the lesser of two evils and I think they're worse because the Tories don't have a history of claiming to be the working class party - as the auld rebel song has it, the lowest of the low is the for you do not know, and many people think the LP is a friend as opposed to the outright enemy the Tory party is. I was talking about the labour party as you were making them out as better than Johnson's crew. And so they are. In opposition. As Blair was better than major before 1997. But give them a sniff of power and then you'll see their gloves come off as they came off new labour then.


You're not anywhere near as smart as you think you are, while you continue to lord your attitude over everyone you've spoken to. Don't think I haven't noticed how you talk to people, it's shit.

I didn't say you were in favour the tory party, I _specifically_ used the word 'unwittingly'. What you fail to realise is that by deliberately choosing not to vote to remove them you are in fact doing this. You know full well they will win if people don't use what little power they have in this rotten system where they can to put an alternative in power. The system doesn't stop just because you or I don't like it and don't want to participate in it. Grow the fuck up.

You have no argument, just childish arguments "Tony Blair bad, boo". It's not a pantomime, it's real life and if you arne't prepared to hold your nose to help then you aren't a comrade of mine. 

/ignored


----------



## stavros (Aug 10, 2021)

Alok Sharma says of climate change, "I am literally throwing the sink at this".


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 10, 2021)

stavros said:


> Alok Sharma says of climate change, "I am literally throwing the sink at this".



Think of the contracts you can outsource


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> You're not anywhere near as smart as you think you are, while you continue to lord your attitude over everyone you've spoken to. Don't think I haven't noticed how you talk to people, it's shit.
> 
> I didn't say you were in favour the tory party, I _specifically_ used the word 'unwittingly'. What you fail to realise is that by deliberately choosing not to vote to remove them you are in fact doing this. You know full well they will win if people don't use what little power they have in this rotten system where they can to put an alternative in power. The system doesn't stop just because you or I don't like it and don't want to participate in it. Grow the fuck up.
> 
> ...


I've got perfectly good arguments which you can't refute so mischaracterise.


----------



## stavros (Aug 10, 2021)

Whilst I know Nick Robinson is a Tory himself, he still made me chuckle whilst interviewing Gavin Williamson this morning:

"That's a really interesting and important point, but it's got nothing to do with the question I asked you."


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 10, 2021)

stavros said:


> Alok Sharma says of climate change, "I am literally throwing the sink at this".


Wonder if he took said sink on his thirty flights ?


----------



## stavros (Aug 15, 2021)

Eddie Hughes, MP for Walsall North:

"We've got a lot of MPs who live in the area or very close to the area they represent."

It was said with apparent pride, as if this were an innovation in representative democracy.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 16, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



Parody account


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Parody account


I know


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2021)

Will Liz Truss hurry to Kabul to be the first trade secretary to agree a free trade agreement with the Taliban?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2021)

Can anybody remember the name of the Tory MP who went to Afghanistan in the 1980s and posed for pictures with the Mujahideen?


----------



## existentialist (Aug 16, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Will Liz Truss hurry to Kabul to be the first trade secretary to agree a free trade agreement with the Taliban?


"I KNOW!!! Isn't it AMAZING!!!?!?!"


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2021)

Speeding MP off roads after asking for a court ban - BBC News
					

Conservative Paul Bristow wrote that he wanted to avoid "hypocrisy" after speeding on the A1.




					www-bbc-co-uk.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2021)

#ToryScum


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 19, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


Except of course when he delegated to his juniors because he was busy ordering a 99 flake from the fucking ice cream man on the beach.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 19, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Will Liz Truss hurry to Kabul to be the first trade secretary to agree a free trade agreement with the Taliban?


Problem is they have standards now


----------



## Raheem (Aug 19, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Problem is they have standards now


And options.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 20, 2021)

Get yer flags right for your puff-piece photo-ops...


----------



## brogdale (Aug 20, 2021)

Or maybe we're now the PRC's 3rd Special Administrative region?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 20, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Get yer flags right for your puff-piece photo-ops...
> 
> View attachment 284403


“Yes 2 stuffed crust and some garlic bread please, oh and a bottle of Diet Coke”


----------



## teqniq (Aug 20, 2021)

Absolute scumbag:









						Leaked video shows Raab telling officials to trade with countries which fail to meet human rights standards
					

Amnesty International accuses him of ‘throwing human rights defenders to the wolves’




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 20, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Get yer flags right for your puff-piece photo-ops...
> 
> View attachment 284403


The most fake picture i've ever seen that doesn't include Lee Harvey Oswald or the globe earth


----------



## stavros (Aug 20, 2021)

I get that the Union flag is de rigueur these days, but why does he have a Chinese flag as well?


----------



## stavros (Aug 20, 2021)

I've not got a source for this, only taken from another part of the interweb:



> _Mercer said he’s considering whether he wants to remain an MP. “Being in a Tory Party at the moment is like working for a really shit company where everyone takes the piss out of you and everyone running it hasn’t got a clue.”_


----------



## agricola (Aug 20, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Or maybe we're now the PRC's 3rd Special Administrative region?



3rd Special Measures Administrative region surely?


----------



## agricola (Aug 20, 2021)

stavros said:


> I've not got a source for this, only taken from another part of the interweb:











						Tory MP Johnny Mercer: ‘Working for the Conservative party now is like working for a really shit company’
					

The Plymouth MP and Afghanistan veteran has had enough of this government, he tells Melanie McDonagh




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Aug 21, 2021)

Army supporting ambulance services in England - BBC News
					

High demand and staffing shortages have meant the Army has been called in to help look after patients.




					www-bbc-co-uk.cdn.ampproject.org
				




#worldbeating


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 21, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


>




He could pirate?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 21, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> He could pirate?


I Think that's more Gove's dept


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 21, 2021)

From the same tweet thread.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2021)

This is on Disgraced Prime Minister de Pfeffel Johnson's watch. 

The cabinet are all corrupt, cruel and incompetent. When does the PM take responsibility or blame?


----------



## flypanam (Aug 22, 2021)

Badgers said:


> This is on Disgraced Prime Minister de Pfeffel Johnson's watch.
> 
> The cabinet are all corrupt, cruel and incompetent. When does the PM take responsibility or blame?


It’s a cabinet made in his image, dPJ isn’t going to see anything wrong. He doesn’t have the capacity for self reflection.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## teqniq (Aug 22, 2021)

New range from Ikea (stolen from Twitter)


----------



## teqniq (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Aug 22, 2021)

Raab will ride it out, and Johnson will do his usual distraction techniques.

Looking at his two cabinets (pre-2019 GE and after), I don't think he's removed anyone on the front bench for their behaviour. Javid jumped from Number 11, after refusing Cummings' SPADS interfering; Rudd resigned; Alun Cairns resigned as Welsh Secretary; Barclay's Brexit Secretary role ended naturally; and Hancock resigned after Johnson wouldn't sack him. He also stood by Cummings after eye test-gate.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2021)

> Our nation’s previous reputation as a superpower of “soft power” has been weakened by Brexit and the fading of its influence in Washington and further sapped by savage cuts to the aid budget. Britain hasn’t the clout to act by itself, but has diminished its ability to persuade others to act with it.







__





						Boris Johnson’s Global Britain is exposed as impotent and friendless by Afghanistan | Afghanistan | The Guardian
					

We can no longer fool ourselves about a special relationship with the US and we have burnt our bridges in Europe




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2021)

If only the protective ring thrown around care homes had matched the one thrown around Dominic Raab.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 23, 2021)

Err what the fuck?


----------



## MrSki (Aug 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Err what the fuck?



What a cunt.

ETA a great cricketer but as a person on par to Alan Sugar.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 23, 2021)

Botham is an acknowledged expert on the more complex aspects of international contract law, trade balances and logistics.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 23, 2021)

I wonder if she remembers that he likes to smoke pot.

He should spend his time trying to get it legalised, regulated and taxed, that will do far more for the economy than chatting shit in Australia.

(I have tweeted them suggesting it)


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 23, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Botham is an acknowledged expert on the more complex aspects of international contract law, trade balances and logistics.


Satire is so dead I had to look this up, as perhaps he could have gone on to be a expert in trade, but from what I briefly googled, no he hasn't but there maybe a rare 1986 Trading Card on ebay.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Err what the fuck?



The absolute state of this country.

How long until they find a job for Jim Davidson?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 23, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> The absolute state of this country.
> 
> How long until they find a job for Jim Davidson?


_shudders_, you may be right predicting that one.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 23, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> The absolute state of this country.
> 
> How long until they find a job for Jim Davidson?


To be fair though, Botham is probably over qualified for this shambles of a govt.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 23, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> The absolute state of this country.
> 
> How long until they find a job for Jim Davidson?


Davidson is now trending, what have you done...?


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 23, 2021)

Suggestions that this is a dead cat to provide a bit of a distraction from the Afghanistan clusterfuck are probably true.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Davidson is now trending, what have you done...?



_optimistically pops over to have a look at the celebrity death pool thread, returns bitterly disappointed_


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 23, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Suggestions that this is a dead cat to provide a bit of a distraction from the Afghanistan clusterfuck are probably true.


It's almost as if they think we can only be pissed off about one thing at a time


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 23, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> The absolute state of this country.
> 
> How long until they find a job for Jim Davidson?



Do we trade in wifebeating and racism? I can't imagine we'd need to import more.

Perhaps _Chalky _could embarass us in Africa somehow.

God it's a real life Alan Partridge sketch at this point


----------



## Fairweather (Aug 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Err what the fuck?



It’s a long flight, hope he remembers to take his Revitive Circulation Booster.
​


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Err what the fuck?



it’s just not cricket


----------



## alex_ (Aug 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> To be fair though, Botham is probably over qualified for this shambles of a govt.



To be fair at least he was once good at something - which makes him a fucking titan compared to any of the rest of them.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 23, 2021)

Liz Truss appoints Rastamouse as trade envoy to the Caribbean
					

Building on her strategy of giving important commercial roles to woefully inexperienced famous people with a loose connection to a place, Liz Truss has announced that reggae-playing sleuth Rastamouse will “boost trade in those places where they eat jerk chicken.”




					newsthump.com


----------



## MrSki (Aug 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Liz Truss appoints Rastamouse as trade envoy to the Caribbean
> 
> 
> Building on her strategy of giving important commercial roles to woefully inexperienced famous people with a loose connection to a place, Liz Truss has announced that reggae-playing sleuth Rastamouse will “boost trade in those places where they eat jerk chicken.”
> ...


That has made me chuckle for over a minute. Might be something to do with the Henry Westons Vintage but that set me off. 
Thank you.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## ChrisD (Aug 24, 2021)

It's a pity weekending/the Now show is off for the summer.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2021)

Boris Johnson’s government has no sense of decency or shame
					

Dominic Raab’s refusal to resign over the Afghanistan debacle is a sign of the decline of ministerial responsibility.




					www.newstatesman.com


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Aug 25, 2021)

What a fucking donkey & that is being rude to Donkeys


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2021)

Raab insists he didn't paddleboard while Kabul fell because 'the sea was closed'
					

Dominic Raab, the Foreign Secretary, launched into a rattled defence of his five-star holiday in Crete after a poll found more than 40% of Tory voters want him gone



					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 25, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Raab insists he didn't paddleboard while Kabul fell because 'the sea was closed'
> 
> 
> Dominic Raab, the Foreign Secretary, launched into a rattled defence of his five-star holiday in Crete after a poll found more than 40% of Tory voters want him gone
> ...



What a dick. He'll be telling us next they cant send any more planes because the sky is closed.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 25, 2021)

but he did play table tennis an awful lot


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 25, 2021)

So this is where the door is...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2021)

Crete hotelier puzzled by Raab’s claim sea was ‘closed’ during Kabul crisis
					

‘We did not have any significant weather phenomenon in the area,’ said a Greek meteorologist




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Aug 26, 2021)

Fucking strange turn of phrase though, "the sea was closed"


----------



## two sheds (Aug 26, 2021)

Can't see 'The Independent going down the shitter' thread so will drop this gem of independent reporting here:



> Cut Dominic Raab some slack, ministers make huge personal sacrifices for the public​Yes we need politicians to be present, but they get no after-work pilates classes or weekends, writes Salma​Rest is a weapon, according to the amnesia-prone Jason Bourne, the fictional CIA assassin gone AWOL. Unless, of course, you’re a British cabinet minister – in this case, the opposite is in fact true. Rest can be fatal to your career.
> 
> Take the foreign secretary, Dominic Raab. He toured the TV studios this morning providing updates on the desperate situation in Afghanistan and clarity on exactly which excursions and activities he enjoyed whilst on his “luxury” holiday in Crete. He was most definitely not paddleboarding or “lounging” on a beach and I for one cannot see paddleboards as his vibe, adding plausibility to this denial.
> 
> Critically, he acknowledged that with the benefit of hindsight he wouldn’t have gone on holiday at all given the circumstances and the crisis unfolding in Afghanistan. To some people this seems excessive; surely everyone deserves a holiday? He was, like the rest of the world, caught off guard, so we should give him some leeway, but he’s right. Ministers are in no position to be having any kind of break or being seen to be doing anything other than work, especially in an emergency. In the public view, they must keep their noses to the grindstone.


That's the article that's available to us plebs. It's advertised as 'Independent Premium' so I'm presuming people have to .... pay ... to read the rest. You only learn about the reason for it when you read one of the comments ". For the record, Salma Shah was special adviser to Sajid Javid. "



The other comments are good, too.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Aug 26, 2021)

"technical glitch" explanation is the start of the spin cycle


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 26, 2021)

What
The
Actual
Fuck?!?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 26, 2021)

I'm reaching new levels of hate (an emotion I really don't like having) with this bunch of fuckers.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2021)

Dominic Rabb:
'Leaving Afghanistan has been the biggest evacuation in history'


Afghanistan - 20,000 Evacuated
Dunkirk - 338,000 Evacuated


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2021)

August 2008 – At least 1.9 million people were evacuated from coastal Louisiana, including New Orleans, for Hurricane Gustav. In western Cuba, at least 300,000 people were evacuated


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2021)

On the 3 Sept 1939, Britain and France declared war on Nazi Germany. 2 days earlier 1 Sept, the government had initiated Operation Pied Piper, which saw the evacuation of over 1.5 million people from urban target areas, 800,000 were children.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 26, 2021)

and yet there is no accountability for this lot at all....

I hope it all kicks off whilst I'm still young enough to get involved.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2021)

Things the Tories have closed... 

1,189 Sure start centres
100 NHS walk in centres
600 Police stations 
675 Libraries
760 Youth centres 
470 Schools
50 Fire stations
433 HMRC tax offices 
100 Job centres
The sea


----------



## gosub (Aug 26, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Raab insists he didn't paddleboard while Kabul fell because 'the sea was closed'
> 
> 
> Dominic Raab, the Foreign Secretary, launched into a rattled defence of his five-star holiday in Crete after a poll found more than 40% of Tory voters want him gone
> ...


Fucker can't even manage to get in the sea


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 26, 2021)

I read something on twatter that made me smile .

Apparently Raab is an ount,

because they closed the c.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2021)

> The Covid-19 Bereaved Families for Justice group, which represents more than 4,000 bereaved families, is separately seeking Hancock’s private emails under the Freedom of Information Act and a response to its request is weeks overdue. On Thursday the group marked a year of waiting since Johnson said he would meet the families.







__





						Attempt to force release of Johnson’s messages on Covid in care homes fails | Coronavirus | The Guardian
					

High court rules that government does not have to disclose potentially explosive WhatsApp texts




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2021)

NHS trusts told to describe building work on existing sites as ‘new hospitals’
					

Leaked communications ‘playbook’ reveals government spin on new hospitals programme




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## quiet guy (Aug 26, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


>



That is a face that truly deserves a slapping


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2021)

Raab was on holiday


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> That is a face that truly deserves a slapping


A beaking as the penguins move in for the kill


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 285366


I can think of one fashion designer who ought to be exiled


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2021)

I'm alright Jack 









						Chancellor's pool, gym and tennis court approved - BBC News
					

Rishi Sunak is granted planning permission to make changes to his listed manor house in Yorkshire.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2021)

UK Foreign Secretary Dominic Raab:

"Do we know if the crowd has thinned out yet because of the terrorist attack? Thought it was extraordinary they all stayed…"


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2021)

The video...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2021)

> A whistleblower with access to the Foreign Office email accounts in question said most cases covered more than one person, meaning ministers could have no clear idea of the real numbers left behind. “It’s not just that MPs weren’t getting replies – their emails weren’t being read,” said the source.



Revealed: Foreign Office ignored frantic pleas to help Afghans | Afghanistan | The Guardian 

More blood on more hands


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2021)

> Ben Slater, who was a bodyguard for several British ambassadors, said he lifted babies out of the sewage and was in the firing line of US rubber bullets as he attempted to get through to Hamid Karzai International airport.







__





						Ex-British soldier stuck in Afghanistan 'after UK bungled paperwork'
					

Ex-soldier Ben Slater has been helping people flee Afghanistan since the Taliban took over but he has not been able to escape himself.



					metro.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2021)

> A Parliament probe in June found the Shrewsbury MP had acted in a "Threatening & Intimidating Manner" towards workers after a tech glitch meant he was unable to join a committee hearing.
> 
> Now Parliamentary Commissioner for Standards has launched a fresh investigation.🏴‍☠️











						Tory MP faces second probe into his behaviour after apology for "bullying" staff
					

Daniel Kawczynski is under investigation by the Parliamentary Commissioner for Standards over "actions causing significant damage to the reputation of the House as a whole, or of its Members generally"



					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2021)

Fucking shameless cunts


----------



## maomao (Aug 29, 2021)

'new 48 hospitals'? Is that a deliberate word switch to get away with the lie or can he just not write intelligible English? You never know with this lot.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 29, 2021)

maomao said:


> 'new 48 hospitals'? Is that a deliberate word switch to get away with the lie or can he just not write intelligible English? You never know with this lot.


Think he writes his own tweets?


----------



## maomao (Aug 29, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Think he writes his own tweets?


Well 'his office' rather than 'him' then. I'm even less impressed by his inability to employ someone who can write an intelligible sentence tbh.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 29, 2021)

maomao said:


> Well 'his office' rather than 'him' then. I'm even less impressed by his inability to employ someone who can write an intelligible sentence tbh.


You think he _employs_ someone? It'll be a PPE graduate on an indefinite unpaid internship


----------



## teqniq (Aug 29, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Fucking shameless cunts



It gets worse:


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2021)

Sunday Times


----------



## UKSmartyPants (Aug 29, 2021)

5 debacles the Labour Party should apologise for​written by LLB Editor 21st Aug 15 11:55 am

Not just the Ed Stone…​So Labour leadership frontrunner Jeremy Corbyn today  (21st Aug 15) said he’d issue a public apology on behalf of Labour over the Iraq War if he becomes leader.

“It is past time that Labour apologised to the British people for taking them into the Iraq War on the basis of deception and to the Iraqi people for the suffering we have helped cause. Under our Labour, we will make this apology,” he told the _Guardian_.
If Corbyn or any other Labour members want to apologise for other mistakes the party has made, we’ve prepared a list from them.
*1. Immigration*​






Immigration has never been Labour’s strong point. Back in 2013, former home secretary Jack Straw admitted that the Labour government made a “spectacular mistake” by opening Britain’s borders to Eastern European migrants.
In a column for local newspaper the Lancashire Telegraph, Straw said: “One spectacular mistake in which I participated (not alone) was in lifting the transitional restrictions on the Eastern European states like Poland and Hungary which joined the EU in mid-2004.
“Other existing EU members, notably France and Germany, decided to stick to the general rule which prevented migrants from these new states from working until 2011.
“But we thought that it would be good for Britain if these folk could come and work here from 2004.”

*2. Overspending*​




It’s not just Cameron and Osborne who have lambasted the last Labour government for its overspending, many Labour bigshots have criticised their own party for giving Britain its largest deficit in British history.
Last month, Labour leadership contender Andy Burnham said the party should apologise for overspending before the credit crunch.
Burnham told BBC2’s Victoria Derbyshire programme: “I don’t think we can win back people’s trust if we say we did everything right on the economy all those years. We did fix the roof when the sun was shining. But the deficit was too high when the crash came. I know that because I was chief secretary to the Treasury in 2007, Alistair Darling said the deficit is too high and we needed to bring it back down.
“If you are honest about your mistakes then I think people will begin to listen to you, and then [you] regain their trust and credibility.”

*3. Inequality*​




Copious amount of column inches and research have been devoted to scrutinising Labour’s failure at addressing inequality.
Last year, Labour mayoral candidate Sadiq Khan said that the gap between richest and poorest increased manifold under the last Labour government.
Khan said: “Over 13 years of government, we did many amazing things – from the national minimum wage to investing in education – but we also have to have the humility to admit that we weren’t able to do enough to tackle rising inequality – and that it continued to rise under our watch.”

*4. Social Housing failure*​




Under Tony Blair’s government, 6,330 council houses were completed from 1998 to 2010, compared with 17,710 under Thatcher in 1990.
However, under the Labour party in 2004, only 130 council homes were completed.
In 2013, Labour’s own social housing spokesperson Tom Copley called for the party to apologise for its inefficiency at building social housing.
He said: “As a Labour politician one of the things that really galls me is that there’s this statistic that more council homes were built in the last year of Thatcher’s government than were built in the 13 years of Labour government, and that’s something I think as a Labour Party we need to apologise for.”

*5. Gold sell-off*​




Gordon Brown didn’t exactly strike gold with his gold sell-off during his term as Britain’s prime minister.
Between July 1999 and March 2002, Gordon Brown sold off over 395 tonnes of Britain’s gold bullion. The amount sold accounted for about 58% of the government’s total reserves of 715 tonnes.
At the time, gold prices were at a 20-year low. But after the sale, prices almost quadrupled.
The sell-off is regarded as one of the Treasury’s worst financial mistakes that cost taxpayers almost £7bn.







__





						5 debacles the Labour Party should apologise for - London Business News | Londonlovesbusiness.com
					

Not just the Ed Stone…




					londonlovesbusiness.com


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 29, 2021)

A thirty quid a week cut! That's almost half ffs!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2021)

#thiswillgowell


----------



## elbows (Aug 31, 2021)

I've seen the future. "The row escalated quickly after the US threatened to drone strike his paddleboard"


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 31, 2021)

UKSmartyPants said:


> 5 debacles the Labour Party should apologise for​written by LLB Editor 21st Aug 15 11:55 am
> 
> Not just the Ed Stone…​So Labour leadership frontrunner Jeremy Corbyn today  (21st Aug 15) said he’d issue a public apology on behalf of Labour over the Iraq War if he becomes leader.
> 
> ...


wrong thread. This is for Tory shite, not Labour shite


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## teqniq (Sep 1, 2021)

This is turning out to be a transparently grubby spectacle:









						Ministers struggle to find people to interview Paul Dacre for Ofcom job
					

Exclusive: Second attempt to make former Daily Mail editor chair of media regulator hits stumbling block




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 1, 2021)

How you doing fellow kids


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm glad I didn't mishear Tugendhat, or someone on his committee, seemingly concerned for the wellbeing of a portrait of one of the most photographed and painted women in the world.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2021)

#worldbeating 









						10 bombshell Dominic Raab moments as Tory was 'warned of Kabul collapse in July'
					

The Foreign Secretary announced he's visiting the region tonight. But he was grilled over claims Army leave was cancelled in late July, just as a report warned Afghanistan could collapse - yet he went on holiday anyway



					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2021)

Well well... 



> Johnson to raise National Insurance to pay for social care reform, reports say. Any rise is likely to disproportionately hit younger people and would be a clear breach of the 2019 Conservative election manifesto pledge not to raise tax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gromit (Sep 3, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Well well...


He's not raising tax. He's raising national insurance. It's all in the semantics.

Just like when they promised no new taxes then introduced an airport levy.


----------



## maomao (Sep 3, 2021)

Gromit said:


> He's not raising tax. He's raising national insurance. It's all in the semantics.
> 
> Just like when they promised no new taxes then introduced an airport levy.


National insurance is a tax you numpty. Also 'its all in the semantics' ironically means very little.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 3, 2021)

maomao said:


> National insurance is a tax you numpty. Also 'its all in the semantics' ironically means very little.



I don't think Gromit was entirely serious.


----------



## maomao (Sep 3, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> I don't think Gromit was entirely serious.


Well he was very close to his normal posting style if he wasn't.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2021)

Covid cases rising 
Brexit failing across the board
Taliban posing for pictures with the Queen's portrait 

Where is Disgraced Prime Minister de Pfeffel Johnson? He on holiday again, although he found time to sort out a raise in National Insurance. 

#worldbeating


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2021)

Can someone let Liz know that photo is of Lamb


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 3, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Can someone let Liz know that photo is of Lamb
> 
> View attachment 286458


I have


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I have


Cheers


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Gromit (Sep 3, 2021)

maomao said:


> National insurance is a tax you numpty.


They call it National Insurance Contributions not National Taxy Mctaxface.

After researching it it seems that it does everything a tax does and so effectively is a tax but  it's not called tax.
However did you work that out without tax in the title?
My you are soo clever... just like all the other Boris voters.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2021)

New boss, same as the old boss...


----------



## Ming (Sep 3, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Well well...


Aaah yes. Indirect taxes. The incidence of which disproportunately effect people on lower incomes. That’s an old Tory trick that is.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## teqniq (Sep 4, 2021)

And all so that the vermin can maintain power.


Badgers said:


>


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 5, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



There’s also a cut-off for NI at around £50k, above this you only pay 2% (it’s 12% up to this amount). Plus over 65s don’t pay.

Raising taxes on everyone who doesn’t vote for them basically. A blatant fuck you to most of us.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2021)

Japan’s PM forced to resign 16,000 Covid dead with twice population of the UK. 

Johnson with 133k Covid dead is still in office and still ahead in the polls.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 5, 2021)

Are librarians now qualified carers?


----------



## two sheds (Sep 5, 2021)

Well they must have read about it.







I had to check this wasn't some spoof Telegraph.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Are librarians now qualified carers?



a librarian writes: they can fuck right off


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2021)

full text here:


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## steveo87 (Sep 5, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Are librarians now qualified carers?



Seriously, the amount of randomers we get through our door (think: people rocking up with a literal CASE full of crystals), librarians would be a welcome change. 
Especially in the current climate.


----------



## alex_ (Sep 5, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> Seriously, the amount of randomers we get through our door (think: people rocking up with a literal CASE full of crystals), librarians would be a welcome change.
> Especially in the current climate.



Don’t librarians get paid more than newly qualified care workers ?

Seriously - This is so stupid it has to be made up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> Seriously, the amount of randomers we get through our door (think: people rocking up with a literal CASE full of crystals), librarians would be a welcome change.
> Especially in the current climate.


yeah, but what do the library workers feel about it? (they don’t really mean librarians, as most don’t deal with the public face-to-face, and are not known for their bedside manner/people skills).
it’s rather insulting for these people to assume care workers and library workers are interchangeable


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2021)

alex_ said:


> Don’t librarians get paid more than newly qualified care workers ?


almost certainly, though some services pay minimum wage for library workers


----------



## alex_ (Sep 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> almost certainly, though some services pay minimum wage for library workers



Ok. This is fucking crazy then - “I know let’s persuade librarians to wipe bottoms by paying them less”.

They should just be paying people 100 quid to get fully vaxxed.

Tbh seriously though - we are talking about a profession who looks after the oldest and most frail members of society - if they don’t want to get vaxxed - I don’t want them anywhere near care homes.

Alex


----------



## stavros (Sep 5, 2021)

At least round here, librarians are employed by the county council, whereas as far as I know care homes are private enterprises, who may or may not get subsidies from the Exchequer via the DHSC. Does "redeployment" work if you're changing the employer?

Despite being on video call Nadhim Zahawi was obviously flustered by his lack of answers to Andrew Marr this morning.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2021)

It’s just them playing their usual tricks - float an absurd half-baked policy, measure the outrage, and recalibrate the actual policy, if indeed there is one


----------



## stavros (Sep 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s just them playing their usual tricks - float an absurd half-baked policy, measure the outrage, and recalibrate the actual policy, if indeed there is one


I wish the likes of Marr, Snow, Coburn, etc would persist with finding out with finding out what the social care plan Johnson announced he had in 2019 is or was.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 5, 2021)

stavros said:


> I wish the likes of Marr, Snow, Coburn, etc would persist with finding out with finding out what the social care plan Johnson announced he had in 2019 is or was.



Letting everyone in care homes die due to a pandemic?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 5, 2021)

Yes, taxes need to rise to fund care.

No, it shouldn't ne an increase in NICO.

Yes, it should be a rise in income tax rates.

As it stands, I pay income tax, but not NI, and raising NICO hits youngsters on low wages hardest.

Make the wrinklies pay a wee bit more.


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s just them playing their usual tricks - float an absurd half-baked policy, measure the outrage, and recalibrate the actual policy, if indeed there is one


I think that is exactly it.

The Tories will be sitting back, and trying to figure out what the feck to do now.   The plan was to hike NI.  It's been exposed that that taxes workers, and not investment income.  

It's not about not taxing older people, it's about not taxing the rich.  

I can't see it in the manifesto, but I swear I heard Johnson say during the election that they had a plan for social care.  Turns out they don't.  What a surprise.  

And the bleating about elderly people not having to sell their house to pay for care, is just about help middle classes inherit money.  

They'll end up raising NI.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 5, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> I think that is exactly it.
> 
> The Tories will be sitting back, and trying to figure out what the feck to do now.   The plan was to hike NI.  It's been exposed that that taxes workers, and not investment income.
> 
> ...


At the time of the last manifesto, Covid was understandably not factored. To hold any party to their manifesto pledges at the moment is ludicrous.


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 5, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> At the time of the last manifesto, Covid was understandably not factored. To hold any party to their manifesto pledges at the moment is ludicrous.


This isn't about covid.  This is about who pays for social care for the elderly.

Working people, just about getting by, or rich people, with investment income.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 5, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> This isn't about covid.  This is about who pays for social care for the elderly.
> 
> Working people, just about getting by, or rich people, with investment income.


Well, you've seen my view. Not NI, income tax.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 5, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> And the bleating about elderly people not having to sell their house to pay for care, is just about help middle classes inherit money.



yes and no.

i agree there's a debate about the right level of inheritance tax (and the fucked-ness of the housing market that makes inheritance about the only way that future generations are going to be able to afford to own a home rather than making private landlords even richer.)

and the very richest will pay lawyers / accountants to come up with a way of avoiding it that isn't really open to the working class owner of a bog standard house that they bought years ago but has become worth a ludicrous amount because of politicians wanting to keep the property bubble inflated...

but as things stand now, if someone develops a condition that requires what's considered 'medical care' then the state pays for that and any 'estate' is not touched.  likewise if someone dies suddenly without needing care.  if they develop a condition that requires what's considered 'social care' then it doesn't and the estate is effectively taken away to pay for that.

it does not seem right that it comes down to chance of what condition someone develops what the effective rate of inheritance tax is.


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 5, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes and no.
> 
> i agree there's a debate about the right level of inheritance tax (and the fucked-ness of the housing market that makes inheritance about the only way that future generations are going to be able to afford to own a home rather than making private landlords even richer.)
> 
> ...


Yeah, I get that.  To be clear, I've inherited nothing.

My grandparents spent every penny they had on social care when they got old.  As in their houses got sold to pay for care.  

I don't resent that.  I'm glad they spent their latter years in reasonable comfort.

Inheritance tax planning only ever benefits the very rich - the "not having to  sell the family home" stuff is piss poor politicking, frankly, compared to what the majority of people experience.  

It is all about the middle class getting a head start on the property ladder.

And the Tories can't risk losing that lump of the electorate


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Letting everyone in care homes die due to a pandemic?


Ring of Steel?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> At the time of the last manifesto, Covid was understandably not factored. To hold any party to their manifesto pledges at the moment is ludicrous.


You and your 'party' are heartless cunts


----------



## brogdale (Sep 6, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



£18.2bn / year.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 6, 2021)

stavros said:


> I wish the likes of Marr, Snow, Coburn, etc would persist with finding out with finding out what the social care plan Johnson announced he had in 2019 is or was.



To be fair to Johnson, he announced almost immediately after winning the election that there never was a plan and there wasn't going to be one until someone else was prime minister.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 6, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> To be fair to Johnson, he announced almost immediately after winning the election that there never was a plan and there wasn't going to be one until someone else was prime minister.


I think this is largely because the issue of (partly) state funded adult social care is one that exposes the tory party riven in two by, OTOH it's ideology that says leave alone and let the market sort and their electoral strategy that needs to address the concerns of their (voting) aged, wealthy traditional base.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 6, 2021)

brogdale said:


> I think this is largely because the issue of (partly) state funded adult social care is one that exposes the tory party riven in two by, OTOH it's ideology that says leave alone and let the market sort and their electoral strategy that needs to address the concerns of their (voting) aged, wealthy traditional base.



But that base will be only too delighted to see young working folk saddled with increased NI payments, which is why I don't get the talk of a tory split on this issue.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 6, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> But that base will be only too delighted to see young working folk saddled with increased NI payments, which is why I don't get the talk of a tory split on this issue.


It'll certainly be interesting to see which way Johnson jumps on this; it might give an indication of quite how 'sticky' they think their red wall support is.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 6, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> But that base will be only too delighted to see young working folk saddled with increased NI payments, which is why I don't get the talk of a tory split on this issue.



Because tax and spend is political anathema to a significant wing of their party. I think on this there is a need to separate the two issues. There is the unfairness and essentially regressive method proposed to raise the money and there is the political decision to use direct taxation to fund a spending proposal. You are right that many Tories will not be concerned about the first - although they should be given their current electoral base - but the latter looks 'like socialism' as a Tory MP anonymously claimed in the press this morning.


----------



## Loose meat (Sep 6, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Yeah, I get that.  To be clear, I've inherited nothing.
> 
> My grandparents spent every penny they had on social care when they got old.  As in their houses got sold to pay for care.
> 
> ...



I think this used to be right. There is an excel spreadsheet available on the Lambeth website that says, in Coldharbour Ward, the average property price during the 10-year period of peak Auterity increased by 130%.

The aveage was £350K, after ten years of austerity the average was £780K. That was three years ago. Values went up another 12% in the past 12 months.

It's not about class anymore. Property ownership is wider than that - that amount of money encourages anyone to plan for inheritance tax.

Property ownership is itself life-changing.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 6, 2021)

Badgers said:


> You and your 'party' are heartless cunts



Fuck off you rancid cunt. (I thought I had told you this before.)


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 6, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> But that base will be only too delighted to see young working folk saddled with increased NI payments, which is why I don't get the talk of a tory split on this issue.



It mustn't happen. Raise income tax, not NI.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 6, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> I think this used to be right. There is an excel spreadsheet available on the Lambeth website that says, in Coldharbour Ward, the average property price during the 10-year period of peak Auterity increased by 130%.
> 
> The aveage was £350K, after ten years of austerity the average was £780K. That was three years ago. Values went up another 12% in the past 12 months.
> 
> ...



Huge amount of private new build within a few miles of us. By huge, well, Winchburgh development is 3,500 houses, Wester Inch 2000.

If you go for a drive somewhere you haven't been for a while... new build, and lots of it.

I'm very puzzled as to where the money to buy them is coming from.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 6, 2021)

Heaven 17 last night 



Fascist groove thing


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 6, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Huge amount of private new build within a few miles of us. By huge, well, Winchburgh development is 3,500 houses, Wester Inch 2000.
> 
> If you go for a drive somewhere you haven't been for a while... new build, and lots of it.
> 
> I'm very puzzled as to where the money to buy them is coming from.



I can tell you where it's not coming from, and that's young people in caring professions who can afford to buy homes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> At the time of the last manifesto, Covid was understandably not factored. To hold any party to their manifesto pledges at the moment is ludicrous.


i'd expect any manifesto pledge to be resilient enough to withstand eg another financial crash. surely these pledges aren't meant to only be understood on the basis of 'if nothing goes wrong'.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 6, 2021)

It's all rumours  but would be nice to see her brought down a peg or 100, but then Gove _shudders_


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 6, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Huge amount of private new build within a few miles of us. By huge, well, Winchburgh development is 3,500 houses, Wester Inch 2000.
> 
> If you go for a drive somewhere you haven't been for a while... new build, and lots of it.
> 
> I'm very puzzled as to where the money to buy them is coming from.


Money is virtually free to borrow


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 6, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Fuck off you rancid cunt. (I thought I had told you this before.)


I think this post does more to support Badgers post than yours, you could at least try to be better.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 6, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> I think this used to be right. There is an excel spreadsheet available on the Lambeth website that says, in Coldharbour Ward, the average property price during the 10-year period of peak Auterity increased by 130%.
> 
> The aveage was £350K, after ten years of austerity the average was £780K. That was three years ago. Values went up another 12% in the past 12 months.
> 
> ...


There’s too much focus on property as an asset class in these kind of discussions. What you describe is also true for equities, which also doubled in value in the ten years post-crash. This is still a question of established wealth in _all_ its forms versus a lack of the same


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 6, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> It mustn't happen. Raise income tax, not NI.



Tax the rich. Eat the Tories.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 6, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I think this post does more to support Badgers post than yours, you could at least try to be better.



Yes, you are right, I was in a bit of a hurry, otherwise I would have come up with a new epithet. I shall try harder next time.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 6, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Yes, you are right, I was in a bit of a hurry, otherwise I would have come up with a new epithet. I shall try harder next time.



Hope that's not a manifesto pledge


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Tax the rich. Eat the Tories.


There are penguins in Antarctica positively salivating at the prospect of eating the rich


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Hope that's not a manifesto pledge


They mean nothing to #ToryScum 

Uturn on a Uturn in the VIP lane is the new filibuster


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2021)

__





						The Tories are in revolt about social care – and Boris Johnson’s ‘clear plan’ won’t work | Social care | The Guardian
					






					amp-theguardian-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2021)

#ToryScum


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Loose meat (Sep 6, 2021)

kabbes said:


> There’s too much focus on property as an asset class in these kind of discussions. What you describe is also true for equities, which also doubled in value in the ten years post-crash. This is still a question of established wealth in _all_ its forms versus a lack of the same


See how quickly the eyes here glaze over when you introduce QE.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 7, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> See how quickly the eyes here glaze over when you introduce QE.


Still hating the place....and yet, somehow, still here. What a very inauthentic existence you lead...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 7, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> See how quickly the eyes here glaze over when you introduce QE.



Noone likes it when Queen Elizabeth turns up unannounced


----------



## Loose meat (Sep 7, 2021)

I, for one, think this particular evil - of a Gov having the nads to grasp what every Gov has avoided for decades - is almost imcomparably evil. I mean it's not as if social care is a mess or anything. Besides, surely, if you have the nads to do something about it, you can do it for free.

Anyway, they knew it wasn't something to deal with when elected in 2019 before ... _checks notes_ ... Covid: What's changed, right??!!

In fact, the only comparable evil is this insane *right wing* very evil strategy of lifting people out of poverty and promoting dignity by restoring market-led wage bargaining. Who in their right minds wants a readjustment to a workplace market not swamped by millions of unskilled workers from economies where the min age is either side of £3 an hour.

Okay, maybe if - IF - people had voted for it, but wtf: Absolute Fascists!


----------



## magneze (Sep 7, 2021)

Have another go. You'll get the hang of grammar eventually.


----------



## Loose meat (Sep 7, 2021)

That's what's great about this place ... substance.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 7, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> That's what's great about this place ... substance.


And what are you aiming to do about that?


----------



## Serge Forward (Sep 7, 2021)

More substance abuse?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 7, 2021)

Having the masses fund this project rather than the rascals who employ legitimate avoidance minimisation techniques isn’t incompetence, it’s business as usual for the Tory filth. The majority of people are likely ok with tax being used to support social care , less enthusiastic about covering the shortfall by rich cunts


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 7, 2021)

Anyway, now we are out if Afghanistan, surely there is a bunch of allocated cash slopping  about that we can dip into


----------



## two sheds (Sep 7, 2021)

Well at least nurses got their pay rise ..... oh wait. 









						National insurance hike will see NHS staff fund their own pay rise
					

A planned rise in National Insurance contributions means nursing staff and other NHS workers will essentially be funding their own pay rise.



					nursingnotes.co.uk


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 7, 2021)

Hope this is the poll tax moment.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 7, 2021)

General strike would get a fair bit of support you'd think.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 7, 2021)

Cunts


----------



## Loose meat (Sep 7, 2021)

So given this will likely be a sequence, what annoucement comes next - reinstating the £20 UC 'uplift' ..


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2021)

two sheds said:


> General strike would get a fair bit of support you'd think.


it’s already being considered by public sector workers over the proposed wage ‘rise’ of 1.75%


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 7, 2021)

I’d rather see money spent on a nuclear deterrent we will neither use or afford the upkeep of and a new yacht for the monarchy and their lickspittles. Oh wait…


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 7, 2021)

People aren't going to go on strikes or take to the streets, they can't even be arsed to create new thread about it.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 7, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Anyway, now we are out if Afghanistan, surely there is a bunch of allocated cash slopping  about that we can dip into



That and the £350 million per week should see be enough


----------



## Loose meat (Sep 7, 2021)

The wonderful world of U75: 'poll tax moment' 'general strike'.

Putting up taxes to care for the elderly - like U75 today, the Labour Party must oppose such outrageous socialism!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 7, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> The wonderful world of U75: 'poll tax moment' 'general strike'.
> 
> Putting up taxes to care for the elderly - the Labour Party must oppose such outrageous socialism!!


If it were actually putting up income tax then you would not see the anger, but you knew that already didnt you?


----------



## Loose meat (Sep 7, 2021)

Shocking. These socialist principles. But you knew that. Thank goodness Kier Starmer is resisting. Surely common sense will prevail and we will continue to allow old ladies to dribble on their vests unattended all day.


----------



## stavros (Sep 7, 2021)

The Today Programme was great this morning, as Nadhim Zahawi tried to wriggle out of admitting he knew nothing of what would be announced.

It segued beautifully into their next interviewee: Kermit the Frog.


----------



## Loose meat (Sep 7, 2021)

At this rate we'll have free broadband across the country by Friday.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 7, 2021)

Johnson to unveil £10bn-a-year tax rise to fund NHS and social care

Some of the vermin are not happy



> By focusing on the NHS, Johnson hopes to defuse intense criticism from Conservative ministers and MPs over the increase in national insurance — a levy which is paid by those on lower incomes but not by people after the state pension age of 66. It also does not affect dividend or rental income.
> *One MP said: “It’s totally shit. We are asking people on low incomes to pay more tax so that privileged kids can inherit expensive houses.”*....


----------



## existentialist (Sep 7, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Shocking. These socialist principles. But you knew that. Thank goodness Kier Starmer is resisting. Surely common sense will prevail and we will continue to allow old ladies to dribble on their vests unattended all day.


Any chance you could either contribute something that isn't a snide dig, or just fuck off?


----------



## teqniq (Sep 7, 2021)

existentialist you are, I suspect asking too much.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2021)

#ToryScum 

Pandering to their voter and donor base, most of whom are already sitting pretty thanks to rampant property prices and decent pensions. 

Fucking cunts and fuck the greedy, selfish, thick cunts who vote for them.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 7, 2021)

teqniq said:


> existentialist you are, I suspect asking too much.


Always...


----------



## existentialist (Sep 7, 2021)

Badgers said:


> #ToryScum
> 
> Pandering to their voter and donor base, most of whom are already sitting pretty thanks to rampant property prices and decent pensions.
> 
> Fucking cunts and fuck the greedy, selfish, thick cunts who vote for them.


There will be a great wailing and gnashing of teeth when the overheated property market inevitably collapses. It can't be too soon.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 7, 2021)

existentialist said:


> There will be a great wailing and gnashing of teeth when the overheated property market inevitably collapses. It can't be too soon.


its easier to imagine the end of the world than a fall in UK property prices


----------



## existentialist (Sep 7, 2021)

ska invita said:


> its easier to imagine the end of the world than a fall in UK property prices


It can't continue indefinitely, and it's only being propped up now by tax breaks...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 7, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It can't continue indefinitely, and it's only being propped up now by tax breaks...



And a massive massive lack of supply, so little supply I'm doubtful the bubble will ever burst.

We've essentially punched through a housing crisis out the other side


----------



## ska invita (Sep 7, 2021)

to avoid a derail there is this thread House price crash


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2021)

Absolutely delighted to be paying more in National Insurance to look after wealthy, mortgage free pensioners who stole my EU citizenship. 

Just over the moon 

#ToryScum


----------



## Loose meat (Sep 7, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Any chance you could either contribute something that isn't a snide dig, or just fuck off?



Thanks for another valuable contribution, Noam.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 7, 2021)

That's a 'no' then.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 7, 2021)

The binary trope of being anti Tory meaning support for the LP is tiresome


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Johnson to unveil £10bn-a-year tax rise to fund NHS and social care
> 
> Some of the vermin are not happy


which party did they think they join?


----------



## Loose meat (Sep 7, 2021)

If you think the Tory party is a monolith you're in the wrong century.

I'm starting to think people of the hip, niche internet believe politics is still a right-left plane.  That died last century as well. Hope that helps.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 7, 2021)

No better place to put it but worth a giggle.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 7, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> If you think the Tory party is a monolith you're in the wrong century.
> 
> I'm starting to think people of the hip, niche internet believe politics is still a right-left plane.  That died last century as well. Hope that helps.


Is snide the best you're gonna offer? I suppose it is... Is this is why you keep coming back? It just shows you up, and if you're only here to wind up the left, then seriously please get a better life, not for us, but for you, cos if it all goes to shit we will still look after you


----------



## Loose meat (Sep 8, 2021)

I thik I'm jut amazed there are still people who think they are cool and liberal when they hold positions that are very clearly anti-democratic and pro poverty wages.

At the same time, apparently it's correct to not raise taxes now because it's not Jeremy Corbyn who wants to reform social care.

 The world laughs at your collective idiocy, you hip, cool, niche cunts.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 8, 2021)

oh do  fuck off already you attention seeking fuck wit, you have all the charm of a wet fart


----------



## Loose meat (Sep 8, 2021)

Put up a meme or a quote from twitter. That's the level of discourse the folks here want.  Honestly, it's hip and liberal, and you're get loads of internet likes from your internet pals.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 8, 2021)

Awwwww sad again because it's not getting any likes  

It's actually impossible to tell whether you're making any valid points because of all the spittle that covers your posts.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 8, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> I thik I'm jut amazed there are still people who think they are cool and liberal when they hold positions that are very clearly anti-democratic and pro poverty wages.
> 
> At the same time, apparently it's correct to not raise taxes now because it's not Jeremy Corbyn who wants to reform social care.
> 
> The world laughs at your collective idiocy, you hip, cool, niche cunts.


tax the rich not the poor - its not complicated - even die hard tories understand it


Loose meat said:


> I thik


🏆


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 8, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Put up a meme or a quote from twitter. That's the level of discourse the folks here want.  Honestly, it's hip and liberal, and you're get loads of internet likes from your internet pals.


why don't you go away then if we are such wankers?

If you're trolling, try harder, if you're not then my initial suspicion that you're a wrongun is correct.

Go back to your fiends on the mail website.

P.S None of us think we are cool and liberal, we just aren't attention seeking children.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 8, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> I thik I'm jut amazed there are still people who think they are cool and liberal when they hold positions that are very clearly anti-democratic and pro poverty wages.
> 
> At the same time, apparently it's correct to not raise taxes now because it's not Jeremy Corbyn who wants to reform social care.
> 
> The world laughs at your collective idiocy, you hip, cool, niche cunts.


If you actually read any of this forum instead of being on a lifelong half-arsed wind up, you'd find that there are not many dissenting voices here against raising taxes to fund social care, whether it's the tories or Jeremy Corbyn looking to do it.  There's plenty of discussion as to why raising NI is a daft way to do it, but hey you got a cheap dig at Corbyn in so well done.

Yours enjoying being hip, cool and niche (but the idiocy is a solo enterprise),

A Cunt


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 8, 2021)

what are you a Scooby Doo Villain


Loose meat said:


> And I Would Have Gotten Away With It Too, If It Weren't For Your Meddling Memes!!


----------



## Serge Forward (Sep 8, 2021)

Cool and "liberal"?   I fucking hate liberals. That aside, any chance of a nice mod binning off this cuntbubbble known as loose meat?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 8, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Cool and "liberal"?   I fucking hate liberals. That aside, any chance of a nice mod binning off this cuntbubbble known as loose meat?


you are really  cool though


----------



## Serge Forward (Sep 8, 2021)

I fucking wish... maybe 40 years ago.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> I thik I'm jut amazed there are still people who think they are cool and liberal when they hold positions that are very clearly anti-democratic and pro poverty wages.
> 
> At the same time, apparently it's correct to not raise taxes now because it's not Jeremy Corbyn who wants to reform social care.
> 
> The world laughs at your collective idiocy, you hip, cool, niche cunts.


And the mods are laughing as they engage the one week ban button for trolling, abuse and just being a total dick.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 8, 2021)

any chance of a thread ban as well


has he got more than marty1 yet?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 8, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



fuck me, it's got to be bad when nick farrage is bitching about it


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 8, 2021)

editor said:


> And the mods are laughing as they engage the one week ban button for trolling, abuse and just being a total dick.


really? one week ban? tsk


----------



## two sheds (Sep 8, 2021)

I liked the Guardian headline:


> *Boris Johnson stakes reputation on £12bn fix for health and social care *​


----------



## Petcha (Sep 8, 2021)

Rashford really is class...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2021)

> Disgraced MP Rob Roberts will be allowed back into the Conservative Party after just 12 weeks, officials confirmed today.
> 
> The Delyn MP was suspended from Parliament for six weeks sexually harassing a former staff member, and had the whip withdrawn by the Conservative Party.
> 
> An Independent Expert Panel ruled he had committed “significant” misconduct, and had abused his position.












						Tories to let disgraced MP Rob Roberts back into the party after just 12 weeks
					

The Delyn MP's suspension will be lifted on November 1. And despite him being a party member, and sitting on the Government benches, party officials insist he won't be a "Conservative MP"




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 8, 2021)

I'm going to stop saying ' Tories gonna be tories' and replace it with 'cunts gonna be cunts'


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 8, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> really? one week ban? tsk



Like brexit he's not just a temporary problem, he'll be back


----------



## spitfire (Sep 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Rashford really is class...




Maro also showing Williamson up for the toad he is.


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 8, 2021)

Williamson really is as thick as mince. 
He's fast become the Grayling of de Pfeffel's cabinet, over promoted and currently unsackable


----------



## eatmorecheese (Sep 8, 2021)

What fucking dirt did Williamson pick up when Chief Whip that could give him the leverage to get and keep a cabinet position, even after having compromised state secrets when at Defence?

I'm impressed he can dress himself, be on his feet and facing the right direction frankly.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 8, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I'm going to stop saying ' Tories gonna be tories' and replace it with 'cunts gonna be cunts'



depends how specific you want to be.

not all cunts are tories...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 8, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> not all cunts are tories...


 But the opposite is true.


----------



## tim (Sep 8, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> But the opposite is true.


True of former Tories too. That cunt Rory is still kipping on our sofa.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 8, 2021)

ponders how the blueish/black passports and a blue big ben replaced with german glass is going to feel in the morning to some people


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> depends how specific you want to be.
> 
> not all cunts are tories...


I would guess that 96% are


----------



## ska invita (Sep 9, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


>



 I wish there was some kind of street movement response to this ... Everyone knows it's been coming for months now


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 9, 2021)

Let those with the narrowest shoulders carry the burden of protecting the inheritance of homeowners in the south-east.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 9, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


>



For those who would like to read the FT article:

UK ministers braced for ‘catastrophic’ end to welfare uplift

Even Dunked in Shit has acquired something that might pass as a conscience:



> Iain Duncan Smith, a former Tory leader and work and pensions secretary, called on the government to extend the uplift. “They should keep it particularly over the next year and a half. Right now they don’t know where things are going when they end the furlough scheme There is a lot of unease about this.”



although this with the current Labour leadership is perhaps overly pessimistic:



> Another senior Tory official said: “We need to be ahead of this. Labour will make hay with the fact we’re harming the poorest in society.”


----------



## brogdale (Sep 9, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Let those with the narrowest shoulders carry the burden of protecting the inheritance of homeowners in the south-east.


the Tories are obviously assured that the former red wall will continue to vote against their own interests.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 9, 2021)

teqniq said:


> For those who would like to read the FT article:
> 
> UK ministers braced for ‘catastrophic’ end to welfare uplift
> 
> ...


There is no way that Duncan Smith has acquired a conscience - he's pulled this kind of stunt before, going all squidgy on the Common People. It's bandwagon-jumping and political expediency, pure and simple.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 9, 2021)

I can’t read this, and nor will you unless you are subscribed to the Telegraph, but the headline alone makes it worth sharing:









						Boris's shameful Tory betrayal guarantees the total victory of socialism in Britain
					

The Conservatives have trashed their intellectual traditions for the sake of short-term political gain




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## ska invita (Sep 9, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I can’t read this, and nor will you unless you are subscribed to the Telegraph, but the headline alone makes it worth sharing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yesterdays front page






__





						PressReader.com - Digital Newspaper & Magazine Subscriptions
					

Digital newsstand featuring 7000+ of the world’s most popular newspapers & magazines. Enjoy unlimited reading on up to 5 devices with 7-day free trial.




					www.pressreader.com


----------



## ska invita (Sep 9, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I can’t read this, and nor will you unless you are subscribed to the Telegraph, but the headline alone makes it worth sharing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and here is the piece in full


> hame on Boris Johnson, and shame on the Conservative Party. They have disgraced themselves, lied to their voters, repudiated their principles and treated millions of their supporters with utter contempt. And for what?
> To momentarily wrong-foot Sir Keir Starmer? To steal Labour’s clothes, not for a greater purpose but because it’s easier than actually devising their own conservative policies to improve Britain? To pat themselves on the back, and boast of how brilliant they are at the Machiavellian, unprincipled game of Blair or Osborne-style triangulation politics? To further convince the electorate that every politician is only in it for themselves, for their ministerial cars, for the pathetic pretend power? Is this why all those Cabinet ministers joined the Tory party, and penned all those paeans to free enterprise and low taxes? To be complicit in the moral destruction of the Conservative Party?
> 
> This is a seminal moment in British politics, one that could turn out to be as toxic, as poisonous and as destructive as the ERM crisis, the Iraq dossier or the bank bailouts. The damage wreaked by the Government’s juvenile approach to policymaking will be immense and long-lasting, even if it doesn’t immediately register in opinion polls. Promising not to raise or to cut taxes was always the one weapon Labour couldn’t match, the most powerful way to remind voters that the socialists would steal their money; now any such pledge would remind voters that the Tories are utterly untrustworthy.
> ...


----------



## teqniq (Sep 9, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I can’t read this, and nor will you unless you are subscribed to the Telegraph, but the headline alone makes it worth sharing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes you can


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 9, 2021)

Thanks ska invita and teqniq


----------



## ska invita (Sep 9, 2021)

It is an interesting read. To me its delusional, but you can learn a lot by what these kind of people think, even if they may just be outliers. If this is conscious Blue Labourism then it might be fair to say this a dialectic response to the successes of Corbyn.
But I dont think it is that at all, and I dont think the plans to "insurancize" the NHS are off the table - just expediently being held back a little. If Trump had won I expect Liam Foxs trade dealings would be kicking in a lot sooner.
The NHS and social care are unique within the state-landscape, I see no meaningful (as opposed to rhetorical/symbolic) sign of Blue Labourism in anything else the government do


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Sep 9, 2021)

Well at least they didn't call Johnson a liar.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2021)

Welcome to Britain where we drown refugees so we can "take care of our own" and then we give "our own" a tax increase to help out rich people.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2021)

> This tax rise doesn’t just let down working people and those needing care.
> 
> It is also a tax on business, with the Federation of Small Businesses saying it will lead to 50,000 fewer jobs being created.
> 
> ...











						'Key workers - last year we clapped them, this year the Tories taxed them'
					

The Tories' social care plans are both unworkable and unfair - with the money raised from hard-working people potentially not even going towards their future care, says Shadow Chancellor Rachel Reeves



					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2021)

#ToryScum voter example


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 9, 2021)

should just have Patel on a boat saying they are going to push back some migrates

and the moment she starts cackling like the wickest witch of the west as they approach an didgy in the middle of the channel



someone should just shot her in the back of the head

would solve a lot of problems


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2021)

Full list of MPs who voted for the national insurance hike
					

The Tories overwhelmingly voted for a National Insurance hike despite this breaking their 2019 elections promise to not raise taxes.




					www.thelondoneconomic.com


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## maomao (Sep 9, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> View attachment 287583


That's the worst misuse of QED I've ever seen. And what the fuck is that comma doing?


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 9, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> View attachment 287450


Needs to be on the side of an old Pacer train


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 9, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> Needs to be on the side of an old Pacer train



Excuse me, those are our new hospitals.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 10, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


>




Posted this on the political polling thread. Probably an outlier but polling done after the NICs rise.

In any case shows Labour were right not to be bounced into supporting it. On the other hand they aren’t gaining support probably because they haven’t set out an alternative of their own. Now both parties are moving towards an acceptance that investment is both economically and politically unavoidable the question is: how do you pay for it. Labour should now demand the NICs rise is the last and that that future investment will be achieved by taxing unearned income like financial assets, stocks and shares, sales of property, pension income, annuity income, interest income, property rental income and inheritance income


----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Posted this on the political polling thread. Probably an outlier but polling done after the NICs rise.
> 
> In any case shows Labour were right not to be bounced into supporting it. On the other hand they aren’t gaining support probably because they haven’t set out an alternative of their own. Now both parties are moving towards an acceptance that investment is both economically and politically unavoidable the question is: how do you pay for it. Labour should now demand the NICs rise is the last and that that future investment will be achieved by taxing unearned income like financial assets, stocks and shares, sales of property, pension income, annuity income, interest income, property rental income and inheritance income


Yes to the thrust of this...but what is also missing from the opposition is any indication that they will stand by the 2019 commitments on what will be done with the £ raised and aspire to a National Care Service...or are willing to go along with the tory model of regressive transfer of wealth into corporate care and protected middle class inheritance.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 10, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Yes to the thrust of this...but what is also missing from the opposition is any indication that they will stand by the 2019 commitments on what will be done with the £ raised and aspire to a National Care Service.


Agreed, unless the service is bought back under public ownership then the money will simply be syphoned away by owners and employers. My point on revenue raising was a more general one and about how a dividing line could be created and which would be popular


----------



## kabbes (Sep 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



Whilst it is true in general that NI is regressive because of its step-down (the main point made by Maugham), that logic doesn’t apply to this increase, which is a flat 1.25% with no step down. It’s certainly not progressive but it’s not regressive either, in itself.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 10, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Whilst it is true in general that NI is regressive because of its step-down (the main point made by Maugham), that logic doesn’t apply to this increase, which is a flat 1.25% with no step down. It’s certainly not progressive but it’s not regressive either, in itself.


In itself, no. But it’s still also the case that the higher up the pay scale you go the more likely the individual is to have other forms of (unearned) income. So proportionality it could be argued as regressive.


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 10, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Whilst it is true in general that NI is regressive because of its step-down (the main point made by Maugham), that logic doesn’t apply to this increase, which is a flat 1.25% with no step down. It’s certainly not progressive but it’s not regressive either, in itself.


Is it on all income then?  ie 13.5% up to £50K (rather than 12%) and 3.75% above £50K (up from 2%) All the searches I've done seem very vague on that point but the impression I get is that it will still cut off at £50K.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2021)

__





						Misconduct in Public Office | The Crown Prosecution Service
					






					www.cps.gov.uk


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2021)

Disgraced MP Rob Roberts suspended from Tory party - BBC News
					

Delyn MP who sexually harassed a staff member has his party membership suspended for 12 weeks.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## kabbes (Sep 10, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Is it on all income then?  ie 13.5% up to £50K (rather than 12%) and 3.75% above £50K (up from 2%) All the searches I've done seem very vague on that point but the impression I get is that it will still cut off at £50K.


Judging only from the “if you earn this then you will pay that” tables that the newspapers are so fond of, it applies to the complete income above the LEL (or whatever they are calling it these days).


----------



## kabbes (Sep 10, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> In itself, no. But it’s still also the case that the higher up the pay scale you go the more likely the individual is to have other forms of (unearned) income. So proportionality it could be argued as regressive.


I considered going into this but it is complicated by the fact that an equivalent additional levy is going to applied to dividends too. And there will be many pensioners on lower incomes that don’t pay any NI at all.  In the end, I think the point is that applying an addition to NI with no upper limit is not inherently a regressive measure in itself, and not in the way implied by that Maugham thread. That doesn’t inherently mean I agree with the approach or think it is the fair one, I just don’t want the anti-Tory backlash to be based on the wrong thing.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Sep 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Disgraced MP Rob Roberts suspended from Tory party - BBC News
> 
> 
> Delyn MP who sexually harassed a staff member has his party membership suspended for 12 weeks.
> ...


He is my MP and I want a fucking recall petition.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 11, 2021)

Looks promising - email from CPRE: 



> *This could be the win we’ve been working towards.*
> 
> Today’s Times front page reported that *the* *government is* *set to ‘abandon’ its damaging proposals to deregulate the planning system [1]*.
> 
> ...



See if it will (not) happen.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Disgraced MP Rob Roberts suspended from Tory party - BBC News
> 
> 
> Delyn MP who sexually harassed a staff member has his party membership suspended for 12 weeks.
> ...


12 weeks!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2021)

Tory DWP boss says she's 'entirely happy' slashing Universal Credit for millions
					

Therese Coffey said she was content with the massive cut to 6million Brits, adding: 'We made this decision earlier this year, the Chancellor announced it in the Budget'




					www-mirror-co-uk.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 13, 2021)

By ft


Badgers said:


> Tory DWP boss says she's 'entirely happy' slashing Universal Credit for millions
> 
> 
> Therese Coffey said she was content with the massive cut to 6million Brits, adding: 'We made this decision earlier this year, the Chancellor announced it in the Budget'
> ...


Vile piece of shite.
Apparently she said on good morning Britain 
' it's only 2 hours work, people will just have to work harder'


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2021)

#ToryScum make me sick


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 13, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> By ft
> 
> Vile piece of shite.
> Apparently she said on good morning Britain
> ' it's only 2 hours work, people will just have to work harder'


£20 quid, you say? That's just the cigar.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 13, 2021)

Link to the BBC Breakfast tweet - *TRIGGER WARNING* contains a clip of this revolting piece of shit


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 13, 2021)

I have to share this with you.


----------



## Serene (Sep 13, 2021)

Le Cochon.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Serene (Sep 13, 2021)

Coffey trending with Pepper Pig.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2021)

National Insurance cut could break down families, says government's own analysis
					

Boris Johnson rammed through the tax hike in just 24 hours last week - now it's emerged HMRC analysis said it could hurt 'family formation, stability or breakdown' for families just about managing



					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Ming (Sep 15, 2021)

Badgers said:


> National Insurance cut could break down families, says government's own analysis
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson rammed through the tax hike in just 24 hours last week - now it's emerged HMRC analysis said it could hurt 'family formation, stability or breakdown' for families just about managing
> ...


It’s ‘there’s no such thing as society’ and ‘get on your bike and get a job’ 2.0 (or 5.0…I’ve lost count). Divide to conquer divide to rule. As old as Satan.


----------



## Ming (Sep 15, 2021)

Badgers said:


> National Insurance cut could break down families, says government's own analysis
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson rammed through the tax hike in just 24 hours last week - now it's emerged HMRC analysis said it could hurt 'family formation, stability or breakdown' for families just about managing
> ...


They're really not incompetent or stupid right? You do know that right? Look at the record of Tory success since 1979. I'm not suggesting there's a deficit on the left in ability either. 
Never underestimate the enemy. The title of this thread pisses me off.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 15, 2021)

Ming said:


> They're really not incompetent or stupid right? You do know that right? Look at the record of Tory success since 1979. I'm not suggesting there's a deficit on the left in ability either.
> Never underestimate the enemy. The title of this thread pisses me off.


There is a lot of money behind them to pay for competent marketing around the time of elections, but the individuals fronting this libertarian nightmare are the worst kind of overpromoted British management class.


----------



## Ming (Sep 15, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> There is a lot of money behind them to pay for competent marketing around the time of elections, but the individuals fronting this libertarian nightmare are the worst kind of overpromoted British management class.


Sure. The point I'm making is don't underestimate the enemy.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 15, 2021)

If thats the case why did they cancel Xmas last year, I was going to be with my most of my family and we arent strangers,  the Torys are such utter, utter fuckers.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 15, 2021)

democracy... total illusion


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 15, 2021)

Although I am not a fan of Peston, will be interesting if this time he is right.

I mean they have such a load of talent to  choose from.

I Think Coffey and Raab will be gone and Patel promoted to grand empress of the cuntry.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 15, 2021)

Re shuffle confirmed and I'll add Williamson to the list, however it may be moved sideways.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 15, 2021)

Truss lol
Latest in a long line of utterly incompetent idiot foreign secretaries.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 15, 2021)

Guardian describes it as 'ruthless' reshuffle ready for election. A bit fucking pathetic for that - couple of tossers moved around.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 16, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Guardian describes it as 'ruthless' reshuffle ready for election. A bit fucking pathetic for that - couple of tossers moved around.



That article describes Liz Truss as 'media savvy'.


----------



## vladd (Sep 16, 2021)

Boris, Gideon and just call me Dave. John Major. this current bunch are a new level of Tory idiots.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 16, 2021)

IK am sorry but am I still alseep ?


----------



## kabbes (Sep 16, 2021)

He’s got no chance of producing something that can pin down what this means without dictating something so narrow that it destroys the very thing he is trying to protect, but I can sympathise with this statement:

”Broadcasters should make programmes for British audiences primarily rather than for global sales, Mr Whittingdale said…. By contrast many of the shows on streaming platforms appear “generic” because they are designed by algorithm to appeal to a global audience.”


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 16, 2021)

"The people behind the biggest and most exciting productions - Bond, the new Lord of the Rings - have their pick of any country in the world to make their films and TV shows. And they are choosing to make them here," boasts minister announcing plans to demand more Britishness.

Looking forward to the scene where Bilbo Baggins falls through the bar.


----------



## elbows (Sep 16, 2021)

ska invita said:


> and here is the piece in full


That shrill, deluded bollocks is just another indicator that the Thatcherite version of conservatism is incompatible with the realities of this century. And that an ideological vacuum opened up visibly since the financial crisis, and that there would eventually need to be a shift to fill that void. In theory the conservative party will eventually adapt to this, but it will be a long and messy process because the party and the tory press are full of complete nuts who are totally wedded to the Thatcherite version of conservatism. And they are not reacting well to the fact their side are no longer going to be able to dominate, they are out of step and will end up howling at the moon for a long time. Those who are more flexible should be looking for tips from the pre-Thatcher era of conservatism for how they can re-adopt some of that in order to adapt to modern realities.


----------



## agricola (Sep 16, 2021)

elbows said:


> That shrill, deluded bollocks is just another indicator that the Thatcherite version of conservatism is incompatible with the realities of this century. And that an ideological vacuum opened up visibly since the financial crisis, and that there would eventually need to be a shift to fill that void. In theory the conservative party will eventually adapt to this, but it will be a long and messy process because the party and the tory press are full of complete nuts who are totally wedded to the Thatcherite version of conservatism. And they are not reacting well to the fact their side are no longer going to be able to dominate, they are out of step and will end up howling at the moon for a long time. Those who are more flexible should be looking for tips from the pre-Thatcher era of conservatism for how they can re-adopt some of that in order to adapt to modern realities.



TBF it might be a bit of a stretch to describe what this shower believe in as "Thatcherite"; like so many other things that is probably just a word they wrap around themselves to make it appear that they have an ideology.  

If this lot have a belief, it is probably best described as being similar to the big boy at a private school lording it over the smaller boys - the bullying, trolling, incompetence, daft rules and finally the tears when someone has a pop back are all well established nowadays.


----------



## elbows (Sep 16, 2021)

agricola said:


> TBF it might be a bit of a stretch to describe what this shower believe in as "Thatcherite"; like so many other things that is probably just a word they wrap around themselves to make it appear that they have an ideology.
> 
> If this lot have a belief, it is probably best described as being similar to the big boy at a private school lording it over the smaller boys - the bullying, trolling, incompetence, daft rules and finally the tears when someone has a pop back are all well established nowadays.


Yeah I'm just searching for a shorthand way to describe it. I've tried using neoliberal in the past and people were quick to point out inaccurate use of the term.

I'll still keep trying though because there are specific ideological aspects, or at least aspects of rhetoric, that did change at various points in the last 100 years, beyond the constants you describe to do with power and privilege and shit establishment attitudes. 

Could try picking from the following terms to try to pin down what exactly I am on about in terms of the tories being capable of more than one flavour of political and economic thinking in the past.

Post-war consensus
Butskellism
One-nation conservatism.

I think its totally fair enough that we could argue how much those things really existed at the time, especially given how oeverused such concepts were in their day. They are bound to be part myth, but I'm more interested in the real underlying differences, and at the very least the different sets of compromises on offer. Because I'm sure there were some real differences between the likes of Heath and Thatcher, and attitudes towards taxation and spending, which forces should manage the economy, ownership of certain key things, and what sort of rhetoric all that is dressed up in.

And I'd say that things like 'levelling up' are an attempt to start to fill the ideological and rhetorical void, to actually come up with something that might resemble a vision they could actually sell to people. Because for example even though the privatisation agenda is not over, the period where such things could be used as central pillars of a sales pitch to the electorate were rather short lived. And there is some awareness that they are supposed to at least pretend to have something on offer that might improve peoples lives.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> "The people behind the biggest and most exciting productions - Bond, the new Lord of the Rings - have their pick of any country in the world to make their films and TV shows. And they are choosing to make them here," boasts minister announcing plans to demand more Britishness.
> 
> Looking forward to the scene where Bilbo Baggins falls through the bar.


Isn't this down to the UK waving costs for filming?


----------



## stavros (Sep 16, 2021)

Slightly old, but since she's now in cabinet:


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2021)

Culture under the #ToryScum


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 17, 2021)

That should be behind so many filters and spoilers. Not what I wanted to see eating my breakfast. Eugh. 🤢


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Sep 17, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Culture under the #ToryScum
> 
> View attachment 288708


I think that photo might be faked. That Arcuri woman, who definitely wasn't shagging Johnson, was photographed in exactly the same get-up, and the UK-US thing makes more sense for her.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 18, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



that, coupled with this from her majestys opposition








						Labour “nothing to say on racial justice”
					

Labour’s most senior black politician quit after falling out with Keir Starmer over race equality...




					www.voice-online.co.uk
				




sums up the UK neatly


----------



## Supine (Sep 18, 2021)

Tory MP Peter Bone now has covid. Was swanning around Westminster without a mask.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 18, 2021)

Supine said:


> Tory MP Peter Bone now has covid. Was swanning around Westminster without a mask.



This lot aren’t quite familiar with how viruses work. Strangely they don’t cohere to libertarian sovereignty


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2021)

> Across the country, effluence oozes from bloated sacks, rats rummage in recycling bins, and foxes enjoy nightly feasts of epicurean proportions. Meanwhile, council inboxes and Twitter feeds overflow with angry messages and unsightly images of uncollected rubbish. For the first time since the strikes of the winter of discontent in 1978, the public is starting to appreciate the essential work that bin men do – usually after a disturbing encounter with a particularly potent bin.







__





						Maggots and mayhem: behind the scenes of Britain’s big bin crisis | Waste | The Guardian
					






					amp-theguardian-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm currently applying to be a tory volunteer in the last electoral ward* i lived in. I want to deliver leaflets.
I am doing this because I have written to the MP for this ward asking for information about what we will happen to those of us living in the EU on British passports. I have written to him every year for 3 years (thanks gmail reminders) with no response. I am guessing they dont know or dont care.
But they seem very eager to get volunteers on board.
I have agreed to do canvassing and leafletting.
I have no intention of doing this, I am wasting their time. If they even looked at my CV they will know that last time I did leafletting I fucked them into some bins at the park and went and got a fry up with my wages.
Fuck them clowns.

*Uxbridge and South Ruislip


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2021)

Special relationship 









						Food producers warn surge in cost of CO2 will force up prices for shoppers
					

George Eustice says government must give financial aid to fertiliser firm CF Industries for three weeks




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2021)

#ToryScum 









						Covid: Cancer backlog could take a decade to clear
					

Research identifies 20,000 missing patients in England - and warns more staff and equipment are needed.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Serge Forward (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Sep 30, 2021)

Sunak claimed they are "literally throwing the kitchen sink" at trying to help people.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 2, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


>



Lucky auld Manchester


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 3, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


>



He‘ll be flying up in one of Bamford’s private aircraft. Fucking pretenders the lot of them.


----------



## agricola (Oct 3, 2021)

this Marr interview is something else

Marr explaining to him how farming works, which results in Johnson saying he doesn't blame Marr for it.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 3, 2021)

agricola said:


> this Marr interview is something else
> 
> Marr explaining to him how farming works, which results in Johnson saying he doesn't blame Marr for it.



Link or  preferably transcript?


----------



## agricola (Oct 3, 2021)

can't find the full link / transcript yet, but here is the bit I was on about:



(edit:  annoyingly it didn't have the bit at the end where Johnson said he didn't blame Marr)


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2021)

Going well... 









						PPE millionaire ‘told furlough staff to work’
					

A company that won £40 million in Covid-19 contracts has been accused of forcing staff to work while on furlough and threatening them with the sack if they spok




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## 2hats (Oct 3, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> He‘ll be flying up in one of Bamford’s private aircraft. Fucking pretenders the lot of them.


A couple of weeks ago, whilst making a big greenwashing song and dance about travelling to Washington DC from NYC and back on the train, his flag-shagging taxpayer-funded A330, Bozofarce One, went ahead, and then followed him back to NYC anyway.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2021)

Good times


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 3, 2021)

Surely all that public schoolboy bluff and bluster is getting too much for even hardcore tory cult followers to swallow. The clown is an embarrassment

always has been


----------



## stavros (Oct 3, 2021)

Good to see the BBC doing a piece on Tory donors, even if Private Eye has been banging on about the various "Groups" they have for many years. If they did a Panorama on this it could get a little bit more attention.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 3, 2021)

Young Tory delegates should learn how to put together a fucking proper packed lunch then, shouldn’t they Peter?! Down with this w/c tinned shite!!


----------



## Fairweather (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2021)

Another day, another dollar...









						Pandora Papers: Tory donor Mohamed Amersi involved in telecoms corruption scandal
					

Businessman involved in deals for a firm that was fined $965m for bribery, a BBC investigation finds.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> A prominent Tory donor who contributed to Boris Johnson's leadership campaign was involved in one of Europe's biggest corruption scandals, a BBC investigation has discovered.
> 
> Mohamed Amersi has given nearly £525,000 to the party since 2018.
> 
> Leaked documents reveal how he worked on a series of controversial deals for a Swedish telecoms company that was later fined $965m (£700m) in a US prosecution.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2021)

The 45 towns set to benefit from the Government’s Towns Fund
					

In all 101 towns applied for funding, with the first successful areas - mostly in Tory constituencies - revealed during the Budget



					www.business-live.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Oct 4, 2021)

what a surprise - just like all the other tory funding


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 4, 2021)

Tbf Grimsby, near me, drastically needs some funding, the last few years it's become very run down in the town centre.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 291251


So who's going to deliver his big closing speech?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2021)

brogdale said:


> So who's going to deliver his big closing speech?


Reinstate Hancock?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 291251











						Iain Duncan Smith assaulted at Tory conference | The Spectator
					

It's day two of the Conservative party conference and there have been several ugly scenes already. Yesterday saw a banner quoting the IRA's words in the aftermath of the Brighton bomb hung by a nearby bridge close to the conference arena. Today Jacob Rees-Mogg was pursued by hecklers chanting...




					www.spectator.co.uk
				




🤔


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 4, 2021)

Lol. "I nearly had 'em!"


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 4, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Lol. "I nearly had 'em!"


Surely that’s a spoof


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 4, 2021)

Hold me back! Hold me back!!!


----------



## two sheds (Oct 4, 2021)

It was probably only a small group - only seven or eight you'd think - so you'd see why they'd back off.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 4, 2021)

Where's the footage?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 4, 2021)

Thoughts tonight with the traffic cone. Hope it wasn’t badly damaged….


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 4, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Iain Duncan Smith assaulted at Tory conference | The Spectator
> 
> 
> It's day two of the Conservative party conference and there have been several ugly scenes already. Yesterday saw a banner quoting the IRA's words in the aftermath of the Brighton bomb hung by a nearby bridge close to the conference arena. Today Jacob Rees-Mogg was pursued by hecklers chanting...
> ...


He got off very lightly


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> He got off very lightly


indeed, he should have been kicked to bits by an angry mob comprising of disabled folk. Ran over and over again by a mobility scooter


----------



## two sheds (Oct 4, 2021)

HA no chance of that he's IDSMan!!!


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 4, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Where's the footage?


That's a good point.  All we have so far is the account by IDS and a claim of an 'assault' by him. I don't trust his word.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 4, 2021)

I am quite amazed though, considering all the harm done by the tory government, that not a single one of their MPs has ever been assassinated in recent times.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 4, 2021)

has john major got an alibi?









						Cones Hotline - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## not a trot (Oct 4, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Hold me back! Hold me back!!!


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 4, 2021)

I sense a big propaganda drive now banging on about 'left wing thuggery' and the 'poor, defenseless, innocent tories'.

And maybe a new law brought in to protect MPs and 'important' people (if there isn't one already).

We'll see.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 4, 2021)

redefining traffic cones as a lethal weapon


----------



## Ming (Oct 5, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> He got off very lightly


I think a lead pipe would have been more effective. A two tonne one (they could’ve dropped it on the cunt).


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Ax^ (Oct 5, 2021)

looks like the sort of entitle brat who got a pony for her 5 th birthday

edit to add that appears to be incorrect**
she is just doing a very good  pretti patel impression worryingly


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 5, 2021)

Many people ‘on benefits’ work every hour god sends. Fucking ignorant pricks that think it’s all scuffers lazing around in front of big tellys. Too much low pay and too many high rents.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 5, 2021)

I've never really got the "pull yourself up by your bootstraps" expression. It's not something that is really possible. Maybe that's the point.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 5, 2021)

Raheem said:


> I've never really got the "pull yourself up by your bootstraps" expression. It's not something that is really possible. Maybe that's the point.


Just another glib dismissal of a serious problem.


----------



## maomao (Oct 5, 2021)

Raheem said:


> I've never really got the "pull yourself up by your bootstraps" expression. It's not something that is really possible. Maybe that's the point.


It originally meant 'to do something ridiculous and impossible'.









						Why The Phrase 'Pull Yourself Up By Your Bootstraps' Is Nonsense
					

The interpretation of the phrase as we know it today is quite different from its original meaning.




					www.huffpost.com
				





As far as I know it's also the origin of the verb 'boot' as in to boot a computer because computers have to learn how to be a computer from very concise pieces of code every time they get switched on.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 5, 2021)

kinda funny it's been yanked so hard off all platform so quickly 

did she lie about something in the interview or get slapped down hard by someone in the party


----------



## existentialist (Oct 5, 2021)

maomao said:


> It originally meant 'to do something ridiculous and impossible'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was definitely the etymology being bandied about in my early IT days.


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 5, 2021)

brogdale said:


>



She'll go far.


----------



## stavros (Oct 5, 2021)

Watching Zahawi interviewed on C4 News yesterday, I noticed that rather unfortunately he has black bit of facial hair immediately below his nose, in an almost perfect rectangle. Almost Craggy Island-esque:


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 5, 2021)

hmm next patel in the making 19 years old 

appears to claim she was homeless at 16 work 3 jobs and somehow went to school full time
for some reason i'm interested in the level homelessness she was talking about

was here home repossed , seems to use as a campaign slogan of why the working class should not let their enviorment dictate their
situation, another useful idiot will go very far

not mentioning being homeless back in 2019 hmm


Stepping into the shoes of an MP: a student's take on local politics

how strange


----------



## stavros (Oct 5, 2021)

It's a good job these teenage Tories disappear without a trace.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 5, 2021)

Conservative conference: Get off your Pelotons and back to work, says Oliver Dowden
					

Conservative chairman Oliver Dowden says civil servants must set an example by returning to the office.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Get off your pelotons and back to work says Boris Johnson’s stunt double Oliver Dowden.

Pelotons are a static bike which cost £1750+ and a monthly subscription. Not exactly affordable to most people, but (Tory) politicians being out of touch shouldn’t surprise anyone. Costs more than I make in a month!


----------



## stdP (Oct 5, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Pelotons are a static bike which cost £1750+ and a monthly subscription. Not exactly affordable to most people, but (Tory) politicians being out of touch shouldn’t surprise anyone. Costs more than I make in a month!



You'd be able to afford it if you got off your Peloton and went to work! If you're still poor, just buy yourself some more money.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 6, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


>



I expect nothing else to pour out from the scum.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 6, 2021)

An equal opportunity dimbo


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 6, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


>



Raab has always come across as completely thick as mince to me. Aswell as being an utter cunt.

This is quite something though.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 6, 2021)

My daughter in law says Rabb is a stupid persons idea of an intelligent person.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 6, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


>



Just goes to show how, with the right connections and background you can achieve great heights in the UK government. 
What a total fuckwit.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 6, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


>



He’s bothsidesing it, isn’t he. “There are bad people on both sides”.  It’s a conservative impulse.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 6, 2021)

you know the scaring thing is people will still vote for Boris even after remarking that all the previous Tory government he was part of were useless even when he was a part of them


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 6, 2021)

Johnson.


----------



## MrCurry (Oct 6, 2021)

Not sure if this has already been posted, but this video is a Liz Truss special… My Finnish wife just asked me why all the U.K. govt are such idiots and I couldn’t answer.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 6, 2021)

Torys do have a stunning crop of idiots

Hardly see any mp s with any gumption, that needs some changing. Choice and democracy is an illusion


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Torys do have a stunning crop of idiots
> 
> Hardly see any mp s with any gumption, that needs some changing. Choice and democracy is an illusion


Some constituencies may have thick, shallow, vacuous lobby fodder MPs, but I'm lucky enough to live in a constituency with a real towering intellect of the party. On the day when the UC lift is stripped away to ensure the accelerated immiseration of >10k of his constituents my fella went with this hot take...


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 6, 2021)

brogdale said:


> thick, shallow, vacuous lobby fodder


Fuck me that's poor


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Some constituencies may have thick, shallow, vacuous lobby fodder MPs, but I'm lucky enough to live in a constituency with a real towering intellect of the party. On the day when the UC lift is stripped away to ensure the accelerated immiseration of >10k of his constituents my fella went with this hot take...



please nominate the dog as a candidate at the next GE


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 6, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


>



Maybe the likes of Raab think that if they appear to not know what mysogyny is then they can appear to not be guilty of it.

Or am I crediting them with too much intelligence?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Some constituencies may have thick, shallow, vacuous lobby fodder MPs, but I'm lucky enough to live in a constituency with a real towering intellect of the party. On the day when the UC lift is stripped away to ensure the accelerated immiseration of >10k of his constituents my fella went with this hot take...



Reminds me of this sketch:


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 6, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> He’s bothsidesing it, isn’t he. “There are bad people on both sides”.  It’s a conservative impulse.


More Lib Dem, conservatives just deny reality


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Reminds me of this sketch:



That's brilliant; I'll throw that back at him!


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Reminds me of this sketch:



Big Train was great


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2021)

brogdale said:


> That's brilliant; I'll throw that back at him!


soz, I just did!


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> please nominate the dog as a candidate at the next GE


The next MP for Barking


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 6, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Just goes to show how, with the right connections and background you can achieve great heights in the UK government.
> What a total fuckwit.




Amazingly he's not from the usual crowd that the Tories come from, he's from a state school, albeit a grammar school, and did serious subjects at uni, up to a masters in law. Yet is still thick as pigshit. Quite a special puppy really.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 6, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Amazingly he's not from the usual crowd that the Tories come from, he's from a state school, albeit a grammar school, and did serious subjects at uni, up to a masters in law. Yet is still thick as pigshit. Quite a special puppy really.



I saw him once at a party when in my late teens in South Bucks (Or so I believe, old mates remember him too). Not a lot of poverty about there and plenty of Tories. Challoner Grammar and Royal Grammar School both local. I knew people who joined the Local Association young, the sad sacks.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 6, 2021)

It must take quite a lot of work to get a masters in law from Cambridge and not appreciate that Dover is useful to UK trade and that you can't be misogynistic towards men.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2021)

subatomic violin for Peter Bottomley, struggling to survive on his MP salary of almost £90k p.a.








						Tory MP reveals grim reality of living on just £82,000 as he asks for payrise
					

Sir Peter Bottomley has spoken out how living on his salary is 'desperately difficult' for some.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 6, 2021)

Andrew Bridgen being torn a new one on RTE Brexit / Shortages or as the intro says "Andrew Bridgen, Conservative Member of Parliament for North West Leicestershire and a qualified fleet transport manager, Neale Richmond, Fine Gael TD for Dublin Rathdown"


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> subatomic violin for Peter Bottomley, struggling to survive on his MP salary of almost £90k p.a.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> View attachment 291512


where is that from?!?!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> where is that from?!?!!


Twitter.  It’s a pilot they’re running to see if they can take the heat out of flame wars.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2021)

An actual Nazi in the Tory Party:








						Unmasked: Tory councillor is secret supporter of UK fascist organisation – HOPE not hate
					

The public social media accounts of Cllr Tim Wills contain the standard fare of an enthusiastic Conservative borough councillor, with posts showing him canvassing for...




					hopenothate.org.uk
				




think he’s a councillor in Worthing. cupid_stunt might want to know


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 7, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> An actual Nazi in the Tory Party:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking hell, cheers for the heads up, I'll circulate that link locally, send it to the local rag and my MP.

Most of the borough council wards have three councillors, with one up for election each year, and on the fourth year it's county council elections. Interestingly Labour won their first seat in over 40 years, in his ward during a bye-election in 2017, and she was re-elected last year. Labour has won several more seats since 2017, reducing the Tory majority to just one.

He's not due for election again until 2023, but if he stands again, he'll be targeted over this, and there's a bloody good chance Labour will take his seat.

ETA - Oh, his home address is on the council's website. <considers options>


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 7, 2021)

He's already been suspended.  



			https://www.thejc.com/news/uk/conservative-councillor-suspended-after-he-is-revealed-to-be-a-supporter-of-a-fascist-group-1.521126
		


ETA - It should get picked-up by local media, but in case they've missed, I've sent both links to local weekly rag, the daily county rag, the local commercial radio station plus the BBC for both local radio & regional TV.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 7, 2021)

In addition to that list above, I've now sent it to the national radio networks, which are on DAB here & carry local Sussex news, so that's Heart, Smooth, Capital, and Greatest Hits. Plus regional ITV news too.

I think that's everything covered, hopefully we will have a local media storm now.

ETA - reply from More Radio (Sussex FM/DAB station), I asked if they had seen, reply - 'Yes, thanks, it appears to be gaining traction…'

ETA - reply from the Worthing Herald -'Yes, it's with our political editor and Local Democracy Reporter.'

* Local Democracy Reporters are paid for by the BBC, but based with local media outlets, they in turn supply their stories to ALL local/regional media outlets.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 7, 2021)

It looks like the local Labour party had already sent out a press release on it, according to the More Radio report, but I don't think I wasted my time following it up, always good to let them know the concerns of a local resident.

I can't see the guy surviving in the Tory party, nor as a councillor now.

Thanks again to Orang Utan for tagging me.









						Worthing Tory Councillor Accused Of Being Member Of UK Fascist Organisation
					

A press release from the labour group at Worthing Borough Council has called for the resignation of one its conservative councillors, following allegations that he's a closet fascist.




					www.moreradio.online


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 7, 2021)

Laura Kuenssberg and Michael Gove conference 'rap battle' did not happen
					

THE Telegraph has confirmed that a report of Laura Kuenssberg and Michael Gove facing off in a rap battle and dance-off at…




					www.thenational.scot
				




Wonder if true?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 7, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 291552


And the Universal Credit money is recirculated into the economy to pay for essentials and give employment rather than pissing the money into some offshore account.


----------



## magneze (Oct 7, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Laura Kuenssberg and Michael Gove conference 'rap battle' did not happen
> 
> 
> THE Telegraph has confirmed that a report of Laura Kuenssberg and Michael Gove facing off in a rap battle and dance-off at…
> ...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 7, 2021)

A good wee video on Facebook with Owen Jones gate-crashing the Tory conference.  Sadly I couldn't share it here.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 7, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> subatomic violin for Peter Bottomley, struggling to survive on his MP salary of almost £90k p.a.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



some context on how he has voted on benefits

the *CUNT*


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 7, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> subatomic violin for Peter Bottomley, struggling to survive on his MP salary of almost £90k p.a.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe his boss the clown said that local councils are handling hardship payments now. He should stfu and just follow the cults advice


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 7, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> subatomic violin for Peter Bottomley, struggling to survive on his MP salary of almost £90k p.a.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I missed this post, he's my MP.  

What with that Tory councillor in the news today, the West Worthing Conservative Association is not having a good day. 

Talking about the nazi councillor, the local rags have yet to publish reports on their websites, but they could be waiting until after they publish tomorrow's printed editions. 

Out in the van earlier, I heard it included in the main news on BBC Radio Sussex, More Radio & Greatest Hits Radio, so the local rags can't ignore it. Be interesting if it's on the regional telly news this evening, the Guardian has picked-up on it -









						Tory councillor in Worthing suspended over alleged support of far right
					

Party is investigating Tim Wills over claims he supports Patriotic Alternative, which promotes ‘white genocide’ theories




					www.theguardian.com
				






> Wills did not respond to attempts by the Guardian to contact him about the allegations.



Funny enough those 3 radio stations are having the same problem.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 7, 2021)

Sadly the story didn't make it onto the ITV or BBC regional telly news.  

Meanwhile he's been busy avoiding the media, and even had his home address & phone numbers removed from the council's website, his address is now listed as c/o the town hall, which I thought was a bit of a shame, as a mate & I were talking about printing a few 'Get know your Nazi neighbour' letters & deliver them to his immediate neighbours.

Then I remembered the 'Way Back Machine', and bingo, got it.  

But, I am not sure it's worth it now, as the news is spreading, and everyone is going to hear about it anyway - locally, nationally (Guardian & Independent, so far), and even internationally (France24, so far).

The Argus (mainly a Brighton daily, but pretends to still cover all of Sussex) - "Worthing Borough Council and Cllr Wills have been contacted for comment." - *pathetic 3/10*

Worthing Herald (weekly rag) - "Mr Wills has been contacted for comment by the Local Democracy Reporting Service via email twice, by phone, in a voicemail and via WhatsApp but no response has yet been received." - *better 7/10*

Sussex Live (online only offering from Reach PLC, formerly Mirror group, so will probably be picked up by the Mirror) - "When approached by SussexLive at his address in Goring-by-sea, he said: "No comment. No comment for me to make." - *fucking hell, online only, and they actually knocked on his door 10/10*

From the Herald link -



> Council leader Dan Humphreys confirmed that Mr Wills’ membership of both the Conservative Party and Worthing Borough Council’s Conservative group has been ‘suspended pending an investigation’.
> 
> In a statement, Mr Humphreys said: “Following allegations made against councillor Tim WiIls and alleged involvement with a group that does not share the aims and ideals of the Conservative Party, councillor Tim Wills’ membership of the Conservative Party and the Worthing Borough Conservative group has been suspended pending an investigation by the party’s complaints board.
> 
> “Worthing Conservatives remain committed to promoting equality between all people and opposing all forms of racism.”



The local Tories must be furious, as their majority of one has/is going up in smoke.


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 7, 2021)

A leopard who let his true spots show. 😀


----------



## gosub (Oct 7, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> subatomic violin for Peter Bottomley, struggling to survive on his MP salary of almost £90k p.a.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












						GoFundMe set up to feed 'struggling' Tory who said living on £82,000 was 'grim'
					

Sir Peter Bottomley, who as the oldest MP in the Commons is 'Father of the House', made the eyebrow-raising comments in an interview with the New Statesman, and the response was brutal




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Oct 8, 2021)

My constituency has a seriously special MP...


----------



## ska invita (Oct 8, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> you know the scaring thing is people will still vote for Boris even after remarking that all the previous Tory government he was part of were useless even when he was a part of them


this happens to be the exact same message from Starmer


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 8, 2021)

So, having been suspended from his party pending their investigation, Worthing Borough Council has now started their own investigation.



> A spokesman for the council said: "Worthing Borough Council has today instigated an investigation into a councillor following a complaint made under its code of conduct.
> 
> "The council's monitoring officer has been made aware of the statements made by Cllr Wills and is considering the matter under the code of conduct, in accordance with the council's adopted procedure.
> 
> "There will be no further comment while the process is ongoing."



Surely the twat will get the hint that no one wants anything to do with the toxic twat, and do the right thing by resigning from his seat over the weekend?









						Cllr Tim Wills to be investigated after accusation of links to far-right group
					

A COUNCIL has launched an investigation after a campaign group claimed a Conservative councillor had links with a far-right organisation.




					www.theargus.co.uk


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 8, 2021)

Being investigated for ‘Links to far right group’? Why do they need to do that, I thought his membership of the current Conservative party was a matter of public record?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> So, having been suspended from his party pending their investigation, Worthing Borough Council has now started their own investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What fucks me off, is that back in the day, local authority monitoring officers were primed to pick up shit like that. Nowadays, it's almost always after a member of the public, PUBLICLY draws it to attention.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 8, 2021)

Raised a bleak smile here:


----------



## extra dry (Oct 9, 2021)

Journo tells boris to shut up. Mid interview, is this the begining of the end for boris?

Heard that, on one of those youtube channels/sites that get you a hell of a rap.


----------



## extra dry (Oct 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> My constituency has a seriously special MP...



He is only there to eat the oats and steal the dung to sell, 83k a year, how they do it?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2021)

Tory MP says people using term ‘white privilege’ should be reported to Home Office
					

Exclusive: In leaked recording Jonathan Gullis also called for teachers who criticise Tories to be sacked




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## extra dry (Oct 9, 2021)

Who is next to go on list...?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2021)

extra dry said:


> Journo tells boris to shut up. Mid interview, is this the begining of the end for boris?
> 
> Heard that, on one of those youtube channels/sites that get you a hell of a rap.


link? otherwise pointless post


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 9, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Tory MP says people using term ‘white privilege’ should be reported to Home Office
> 
> 
> Exclusive: In leaked recording Jonathan Gullis also called for teachers who criticise Tories to be sacked
> ...


Interesting quote from the end of that article:


> Meanwhile Matt Warman, MP for Boston and Skegness told a fringe event: “[Woke’] now means so many things to so many different people, it’s becoming an increasingly diverse term that is somewhat devoid of value.
> 
> “And we need more sophisticated, more nuanced ways of talking about this stuff – because, otherwise, we will be trapped into a debate that *doesn’t work in the way that we need to.*"



Which shows that they know they need the culture war because they have nothing else to offer the average (I.e.not super rich) person.


----------



## stavros (Oct 9, 2021)

extra dry said:


> Journo tells boris to shut up. Mid interview, is this the begining of the end for boris?





Orang Utan said:


> link? otherwise pointless post


I think it's a reference to Nick Robinson's interview with him the other day.

To answer extra dry's question, no. Johnson had enough career-ending fuck-ups before he even got near Parliament, let alone the Mayoralty or Number 10, to rule out anything him subsequently saying or doing ending his political career.

I suspect the only thing that can remove him is the party machine, or maybe a highly unlikely Damascene conversion away from his cult from the majority of the mainstream press.


----------



## extra dry (Oct 9, 2021)

stavros said:


> I think it's a reference to Nick Robinson's interview with him the other day.
> 
> To answer extra dry's question, no. Johnson had enough career-ending fuck-ups before he even got near Parliament, let alone the Mayoralty or Number 10, to rule out anything him subsequently saying or doing ending his political career.
> 
> I suspect the only thing that can remove him is the party machine, or maybe a highly unlikely Damascene conversion away from his cult from the majority of the mainstream press.


Thank you, its good to know there are helpful and considerate people around


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Tory MP says people using term ‘white privilege’ should be reported to Home Office
> 
> 
> Exclusive: In leaked recording Jonathan Gullis also called for teachers who criticise Tories to be sacked
> ...


"Siri, show me an example of white privilege"


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Oct 10, 2021)

And not using it will doubtless count against in any court case.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 10, 2021)

Horwich conservative club keeping it classy:


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2021)

The steady creep of privatisation... 









						Boots to offer £15 GP-style health appointments and online doctors consultations
					

Pharmacists trained as independent prescribers at the country's biggest pharmacy chain will be able to diagnose conditions and even write prescriptions this winter




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Mezzer (Oct 10, 2021)

Kwasi Kwarteng ‘making things up’, Treasury claims in energy crisis row
					

Kwasi Kwarteng is set to ask the chancellor for billions to bail out manufacturing industry amid claims that some factories are “days away” from having to halt




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2021)

Mezzer said:


> Kwasi Kwarteng ‘making things up’, Treasury claims in energy crisis row
> 
> 
> Kwasi Kwarteng is set to ask the chancellor for billions to bail out manufacturing industry amid claims that some factories are “days away” from having to halt
> ...


#worldbeating 

Any comment from Disgraced Prime Minister de Pfeffel Johnson?


----------



## existentialist (Oct 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> #worldbeating
> 
> Any comment from Disgraced Prime Minister de Pfeffel Johnson?


Nah, he's keeping a low profile after sabotaging Priti Patel's attempt to regain some credibility with women.

I think they might all be singing from different songsheets


----------



## ska invita (Oct 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> #worldbeating
> 
> Any comment from Disgraced Prime Minister de Pfeffel Johnson?


Dos cervecas por favor


----------



## two sheds (Oct 10, 2021)

You're forgetting the english tradition to just shout when not understood in english.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 10, 2021)

two sheds said:


> You're forgetting the english tradition to just shout when not understood in english.


I suspect the prick just shouts in Latin so as to let everyone know he went to a posh school.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> #worldbeating
> 
> Any comment from Disgraced Prime Minister de Pfeffel Johnson?


Lying on TV; is this some sort of opening salvo in a leadership bid from Kwarteng?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 10, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Horwich conservative club keeping it classy:





Tbf that was from 2016 and con clubs have nothing to do the the Conservative party, any more than Godalming Naval Club is full of sailors and that…


----------



## Ming (Oct 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> The steady creep of privatisation...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Letwin: 'NHS will not exist under Tories'
					

Oliver Letwin has reportedly told a private meeting that the "NHS will not exist" within five years of a Conservative election victory.




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> An actual Nazi in the Tory Party:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting update...

Sent this link to the couple I visited in Worthing cupid_stunt and it turns out that he is also something of a slum landlord. One of his HMO properties is next door to said couple. They said it is a very poor state inside and out, plus they think it is 'over tenanted' 🤔

Despite his racist leanings he rents a lot of his sub-standard properties (room's) to refugees and bills the council handsomely 🤔


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 11, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Interesting update...
> 
> Sent this link to the couple I visited in Worthing cupid_stunt and it turns out that he is also something of a slum landlord. One of his HMO properties is next door to said couple. They said it is a very poor state inside and out, plus they think it is 'over tenanted' 🤔
> 
> Despite his racist leanings he rent a lot of his sub-standard properties (room's) to refugees and bills the council handsomely 🤔



I would be interested in more details, like the address of this property, perhaps best via PM, so I can talk to a couple of contacts at the local rags.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I would be interested in more details, like the address of this property, perhaps best via PM, so I can talk to a couple of contacts at the local rags.


Leave it with me till tomorrow mate 👍


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 11, 2021)

Ming said:


> Letwin: 'NHS will not exist under Tories'
> 
> 
> Oliver Letwin has reportedly told a private meeting that the "NHS will not exist" within five years of a Conservative election victory.
> ...




That is 17 years old


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 11, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Leave it with me till tomorrow mate 👍



Cool.

It opens up all sorts of questions, including if he had declared his property interests to the council, or if he hid them.

Hopefully it could open up some cans of worms, which at least one old school journalist I know would be interested in.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 11, 2021)

Bantz


----------



## Ming (Oct 11, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> That is 17 years old


Does show intention though…


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Leave it with me till tomorrow mate 👍



I've just sent you a PM with an address, I suspect that's the one, which will be disappointing. [EDIT - got your reply, bollocks it is that one.   ]

I had a light bulb moment, that the Register of [council] Member's Interests should be publicly available and found it, it's been heavily reacted since he was exposed as a nazi, but found the original via the 'way back machine', and under property he lists his home address plus one investment property.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Despite his racist leanings he rents a lot of his sub-standard properties (room's) to refugees and bills the council handsomely 🤔



As he's declared an interest in that property, there's not much of a story, unless your mates are 100% sure the the tenants are refugees, or at least non-white, in which case I could try and get one reporter interested in causing him a little more embarrassment over his hypocrisy.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> As he's declared an interest in that property, there's not much of a story, unless your mates are 100% sure the the tenants are refugees, or at least non-white, in which case I could try and get one reporter interested in causing him a little more embarrassment over his hypocrisy.


The refugee part is speculation but it is a non-British household 100%


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> The refugee part is speculation but it is a non-British household 100%



OK. I'll make a phone call later and see what I can do, he hates racists, so could be interested in stirring the pot.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2021)

Excellent


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2021)

Will anything happen? 









						'Many thousands' of pandemic deaths could have been avoided, MPs find in damning Covid report
					

Early decisions and advice on lockdowns, social distancing and care homes rank as "one of the most important public health failures the United Kingdom has ever experienced"




					f7td5.app.goo.gl


----------



## prunus (Oct 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Will anything happen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



“Lessons will be learned”


----------



## existentialist (Oct 12, 2021)

prunus said:


> “Lessons will be learned”


I'd love someone to respond to that kind of thing with "what lessons, exactly?"


----------



## prunus (Oct 12, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I'd love someone to respond to that kind of thing with "what lessons, exactly?"



“That we can pretty much get away with anything really.”


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 12, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I'd love someone to respond to that kind of thing with "what lessons, exactly?"


Such questions are not in UK journalists' repertoire.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Interesting update...
> 
> Sent this link to the couple I visited in Worthing cupid_stunt and it turns out that he is also something of a slum landlord. One of his HMO properties is next door to said couple. They said it is a very poor state inside and out, plus they think it is 'over tenanted' 🤔
> 
> Despite his racist leanings he rents a lot of his sub-standard properties (room's) to refugees and bills the council handsomely 🤔



Spoke to my old reporter mate, sadly he doesn't think there's a story here, although he thinks the guy is a complete cunt, he has declared his interest in the property, and his right of reply before any publication, would give him the chance to point out he doesn't allow his personal views to affect his dealings with tenants, which would be illegal.

He did ponder the idea of bringing-up the possibly that the property could be overcrowded with a contact at the housing department, but the lettings agents he uses have a good reputation, would have checked it's licenced for multiple occupation, and are unlikely to have let the bedsits to more people than allowed, so any overcrowding is likely to be down to the tenants, and he doesn't want to cause them grief. 

I can see his points TBH. 

OTOH, if it could be unearthed that he has any other properties, that haven't been declared, he would be on the case like a rat up a drainpipe.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> OTOH, if it could be unearthed that he has any other properties, that haven't been declared, he would be on the case like a rat up a drainpipe


My spies are on this


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> My spies are on this



Sadly I don't expect anything more to be unearthed on the property side of things.

In other news, I am aware of various hand delivered letters to him, telling him what a cunt he is, because someone circulated his home address after it was redacted from the council's website, no idea who.

<whistles innocently>


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Interesting update...
> 
> Sent this link to the couple I visited in Worthing cupid_stunt and it turns out that he is also something of a slum landlord. One of his HMO properties is next door to said couple. They said it is a very poor state inside and out, plus they think it is 'over tenanted' 🤔
> 
> Despite his racist leanings he rents a lot of his sub-standard properties (room's) to refugees and bills the council handsomely 🤔


Ah, the old "charge the maximum allowable LHA rate per room, to fund my villa in the Algarve" schtick. Leprous parasitic cunt.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 12, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Cool.
> 
> It opens up all sorts of questions, including if he had declared his property interests to the council, or if he hid them.
> 
> Hopefully it could open up some cans of worms, which at least one old school journalist I know would be interested in.


A lot of LA cllrs hide property interests. I know that a handful of my local cllrs are landlords, but don't declare it, & they're ones I was able to get info on thru companies house. There may be more who are less...traditional about their business & tax arrangements.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 12, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> *A lot of LA cllrs hide property interests. I know that a handful of my local cllrs are landlords, but don't declare it*, & they're ones I was able to get info on thru companies house. There may be more who are less...traditional about their business & tax arrangements.



What happened after you reported them?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 12, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> What happened after you reported them?


Nothing.
But then, it turns out that the person who was Monitoring Officer until the beginning of the year, was chair of a CLP north of the Thames, so I wasn't surprised. I did a little work to make sure SHE moved on though. As for the offending cllrs, I'm assembling hard copies of evidence to send to local media - 1 cllr did eventually declare an interest, but excused her rentierism by claiming to charge a "fair rent". As I said to her, "fair rent" is a bit of a movable feast!


----------



## stavros (Oct 12, 2021)

Stanley "Coattails" Johnson on the difficulty of lorry driving (start at 6 minutes in).


----------



## Serene (Oct 13, 2021)

Its difficult to tell one Tory apart from the next one as they all look the same. Dressed in suits and driving classic cars. They all look the same. They are all functionally identical and embroiled in Tax evasion.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2021)

David Puttnam hits out at government as he quits House of Lords
					

Film producer says ministers on ‘path to self-inflicted disaster’ and were ‘pig-ignorant’ in Brexit negotiations




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 16, 2021)

Badgers said:


> David Puttnam hits out at government as he quits House of Lords
> 
> 
> Film producer says ministers on ‘path to self-inflicted disaster’ and were ‘pig-ignorant’ in Brexit negotiations
> ...


Everyone should think on the points raised in that


----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2021)

They rob the poor to pay the rich.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2021)

Woman dies after two hour wait in ambulance outside James Paget Hospital
					

An ambulance worker says that there were 14 ambulances waiting outside the hospital in Gorleston on Monday




					www.norfolklive.co.uk
				




The slow painful death of the NHS continues apace.

#ToryScum


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2021)

Pesky EU again


----------



## existentialist (Oct 17, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Pesky EU again
> 
> View attachment 293047


Maybe I'm just having a paranoid Sunday, but the notion of Government ministers glibly writing off court judgements such as these as "incorrect" is something I find quite chilling. It's the sort of thing you think you might look on with hindsight as the harbinger of something like the rise of the NSDAP.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 17, 2021)

They probably know they can’t do it, but it’s a good opportunity to do some performative culture war shit and emphasise the unappealing lawyerism of the modern Labour Party.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Surely the twat will get the hint that no one wants anything to do with the toxic twat, and do the right thing by resigning from his seat over the weekend?



Well it took longer than it should have done, but finally the cunt resigned his seat.   



> Former Marine ward representative Tim Wills stepped down on Friday (October 15) after anti-racist campaign group HOPE not Hate said he allegedly sent messages to a Telegram chat associated with Patriotic Alternative.
> PA is described on Wikipedia as a British far-right, white nationalist group.
> Following the allegations earlier this month, Mr Wills’ membership of the Worthing Conservative group and the Conservative Party was suspended.
> 
> An ongoing investigation is being handled by the Conservative Party’s complaints board and WBC is also carrying out an investigation after a complaint was made under its code of conduct.





> A statement on the council’s website reads: “Councillor Tim Wills, a representative for Marine Ward, has today (15th October 2021) resigned his seat on Worthing Borough Council.
> “Councillor Wills is the subject of an ongoing investigation by the council under its Code of Conduct procedures following remarks he is alleged to have made in an online forum run by an organisation called the Patriotic Alternative.
> “He had already been suspended by the Conservative Party pending an investigation.











						Worthing borough councillor subject to investigation resigns his seat
					

A councillor has resigned his seat on Worthing Borough Council during an ongoing investigation into his conduct.




					www.worthingherald.co.uk


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 18, 2021)

One down only another .... to go


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2021)

Any update on this?


----------



## ska invita (Oct 19, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Any update on this?
> 
> View attachment 293322


we've got mass same day testing havent we?
ive done loads of tests - and free too up till now


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2021)

Northern Ireland Conservative Party suffers four leadership resignations while local Ukip group disbands over NI Protocol
					

The NI Conservative Party has suffered the resignation of five leading party members, inflicting a major blow to the leadership of the ailing party.




					www.newsletter.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 19, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Northern Ireland Conservative Party suffers four leadership resignations while local Ukip group disbands over NI Protocol
> 
> 
> The NI Conservative Party has suffered the resignation of five leading party members, inflicting a major blow to the leadership of the ailing party.
> ...



I see UKIP in NI has disbanded due to the party not commenting on the protocol.

Or so they claim, probably just a disagreement between the last two members as to who will switch of the office lights on the way out.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2021)

Shock at queues for Luton and Dunstable Hospital's A&E department 

#ToryScum


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



I have my fingers crossed that this convivial spirit will be the end of them


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2021)

Tory minister says face masks should not become a ‘sign of virtue’
					

Gillian Keegan says it is ‘not comfortable sitting for hours in a mask’ after calls from Sajid Javid for MPs to set example




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2021)

For your convenience, Evolve has collated a list of every single MP who voted to allow water companies to continue the horrendous practice of dumping raw sewage into our waterways below:



> Nigel Adams (Conservative – Selby and Ainsty)
> Adam Afriyie (Conservative – Windsor)
> Peter Aldous (Conservative – Waveney)
> Lucy Allan (Conservative – Telford)
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2021)

> Ben Spencer (Conservative – Runnymede and Weybridge)
> Mark Spencer (Conservative – Sherwood)
> Alexander Stafford (Conservative – Rother Valley)
> Andrew Stephenson (Conservative – Pendle)
> ...


----------



## not a trot (Oct 22, 2021)

Fucking depressing scrolling through such a long list of cunts.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 22, 2021)

Badgers said:


> For your convenience, Evolve has collated a list of every single MP who voted to allow water companies to continue the horrendous practice of dumping raw sewage into our waterways below:


Knew mine would be there, after emailing him about Dom's big day out, and him replying it's ok cos Dom was doing a good job, hang em all and this is from someone who is against the death penalty...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Oct 22, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Knew mine would be there, after emailing him about Dom's big day out, and him replying it's ok cos Dom was doing a good job, hang em all and this is from someone who is against the death penalty...


Death penalty is perhaps a bit harsh for letting water companies pollute rivers but I'm actually with you on that one, they just won't learn if there's no incentive


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Knew mine would be there, after emailing him about Dom's big day out, and him replying it's ok cos Dom was doing a good job, hang em all and this is from someone who is against the death penalty...


Would pull the trigger myself


----------



## Fairweather (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 23, 2021)

When you love the 70s so much you do your best to get the tasty brown water back


----------



## Fairweather (Oct 23, 2021)

CWS has got the bastards weighed up.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 23, 2021)

The lost river Effluent


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 24, 2021)

She is thick, but that's no defence for this level of delusional victimhood and blame casting; genuinely unhinged.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 24, 2021)

Whately's incompetence partly the inspiration for Hare's covid TV drama rejected by the state broadcaster...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 24, 2021)

You get death threats from randoms because you are cunts.I don’t advocate attacks on anyone really but hey ho, Welcome to the world you created.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 25, 2021)

So this is genuinely a "tactic" now? Conflating difference of opinion or mild challenges to the murder of an MP?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 25, 2021)

S☼I said:


> So this is genuinely a "tactic" now? Conflating difference of opinion or mild challenges to the murder of an MP?


As of 9.14am...


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 25, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Tory minister says face masks should not become a ‘sign of virtue’
> 
> 
> Gillian Keegan says it is ‘not comfortable sitting for hours in a mask’ after calls from Sajid Javid for MPs to set example
> ...



Typically she's got it the wrong way round. It's not that wearing a mask is a sign of virtue, it's that not wearing one is a sign of being a selfish uncaring twat


----------



## Serene (Oct 25, 2021)

Can Angela Rayner please call the Tories scum again? ty.


----------



## not a trot (Oct 25, 2021)

Serene said:


> Can Angela Rayner please call the Tories scum again? ty.


Noooooooooooooooooooooo.



Calling them cunts has far more impact.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 25, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooo.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling them cunts has far more impact.


Oh, I dunno. Quite a few dummies got spat out over "scum".


----------



## brogdale (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 25, 2021)

Fairweather said:


>


----------



## 2hats (Oct 25, 2021)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 294108


What could possibly go wrong?








						Sewage poses potential COVID-19 transmission risk, experts warn | About | University of Stirling
					

Sewage poses potential COVID-19 transmission risk, experts warn. Find out more.




					www.stir.ac.uk


----------



## Storm Fox (Oct 25, 2021)

I read the linked page of the Govt website. The way I read it is the companies will have to apply for UK accreditation to sell in the UK. I assume the companies will do this. But it would be fun if they said fuck you and didn't sell in the UK. 
Plus someone will have organise and fund the accreditation body for the extra work it has to do. So probably no Perrier until June next year.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 26, 2021)

bunch of cunts


----------



## teqniq (Oct 26, 2021)

Not exactly Tory stupidity but definitely inspired by it:


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Oct 26, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


>



They'll just insist he didn't catch it in Parliament.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 26, 2021)

Hope he was sat right behind mogg


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Hope he was sat right behind mogg


 Nope, but he was stood close to other hellbounds


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


>


----------



## teqniq (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2021)

City status changed to Shitty status









						Essex beach closed after 'dead rats' and sewage found
					

There is still a ban on swimming at more than a mile of beach




					www.essexlive.news
				






> An Essex beach is still closed after 'dead rats' and sewage spilled into the area.
> 
> The beach was shut on Thursday, October 21, "for environmental reasons" after two days of flooding and sewage spillages.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2021)

Maybe they’re trying to put off desperate people in boats landing on beaches, cos they’ve been told they’re not allowed to drown them and the RNLI keep insisting on rescuing them


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2021)

#Shitehall 









						Drone captures sewage pumped into sea for days
					

A photographer captures a pipe pumping filtered sewage into Langstone Harbour in Hampshire.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## gosub (Oct 27, 2021)

brogdale said:


> As of 9.14am...





was actually worth a read. Ta


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 27, 2021)

I see Jacob Rees Cunt still isnt wearing a mask , even Johnson is.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2021)

Miatta is Chief Executive of the New Economics Foundation:

Her take on Sunak budget...


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 27, 2021)

Given that urban doesn’t even bother with a separate thread for the Budget anymore I’ll leave this here. I’m not convinced that the Tories are trembling about Rachel Reeves response to the budget.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 27, 2021)

gosub said:


> was actually worth a read. Ta



Not specifically on that amendment but:









						Cutting sewage spills may be far cheaper than UK ministers predict, say experts
					

Figure of £150-660bn to cut raw sewage discharges into rivers was quoted by Tory MPs and environment minister




					www.theguardian.com
				






> But it is understood that in an analysis by the storm overflows taskforce, made up of the Environment Agency, the water industry and Ofwat, which is yet to be published, much more modest costings have been estimated for tackling the scourge of raw sewage discharges.
> 
> Sources say the figure of £660bn appears nowhere in the report. The Angling Trust said the report cites a range of lower-cost options for progressively dealing with the worst and most damaging sewage discharges ranging from £3.9bn to £62.7bn, with an impact on average water bills of between £19 and £58 a year.
> 
> ...


----------



## brogdale (Oct 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Not specifically on that amendment but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it wouldn't cost anywhere near the la la figure of £650bn that the vermin plucked out of their arse, but the neoliberal logic of spilling and taking the fines will always be preferred to the costlier infrastructural remedy unless any proposed legislation comes with appropriate teeth.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 27, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Given that urban doesn’t even bother with a separate thread for the Budget anymore I’ll leave this here. I’m not convinced that the Tories are trembling about Rachel Reeves response to the budget.



I'm concerned to hear that Sunak [the teetotal cunt] thinks that higher strength beers/ciders are "undertaxed".

If that puts my 'numbers' in a higher tax bracket...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 27, 2021)

View attachment 294372


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 27, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Of course it wouldn't cost anywhere near the la la figure of £650bn that the vermin plucked out of their arse, but the neoliberal logic of spilling and taking the fines will always be preferred to the costlier infrastructural remedy unless any proposed legislation comes with appropriate teeth.


It would cost £650bn though.  65mil each to the highest 10000 Tory donors, as soon as they've created their startup sewage infrastructure companies.  And if you don't like that, then you're anti-business, anti-entrepreneur, communist traitors.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 27, 2021)

As Paul Calf might say...


----------



## brogdale (Oct 27, 2021)

£30bn from state pensions over the next 5 years:


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 27, 2021)

_Slow clap_


----------



## existentialist (Oct 27, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> _Slow clap_


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2021)

I’ve also saved you all £1900 by not making you all pay me £1900.  You’re welcome.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 28, 2021)

More than anything else it’s a sign of how much motorists are subsidised compared to other modes of transport


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2021)

No mention of public, transport, cycling or better infrastructure at the CRAP26 jolly boys outing. Just lots about subsidies for more electric vehicles. 

Get that lithium out the ground lads. Shop em from China. Then dump the used batteries in a developing country and pat yourself on the back in your private jet.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> More than anything else it’s a sign of how much motorists are subsidised compared to other modes of transport
> 
> View attachment 294458


Also, on the flip side, how effective regressive wealth transfer is when undertaken through privatised, monopoly providers.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 28, 2021)

"And what are you having, they do a lovely BLT here,"


----------



## Storm Fox (Oct 29, 2021)

Somebody's little boy got a big Birthday Card:


Also it's signed Boris and not Alex so he's not in the inner circle.


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 29, 2021)

Terrible penmanship.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 29, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Terrible penmanship.


looks like writing of a drunk couldn't care less person, so only to be expected


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> "And what are you having, they do a lovely BLT here,"



Tulip Siddiq ain’t a Tory though?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 29, 2021)

More gallows operatives needed. Learn on the job. No experience needed apart from enthusiasm and a bad attitude. Must openly disrespect your betters. Performance Bonus , ropes and adapted pickup supplied. Flexible hours. Meals supplied at the new peoples  canteen


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2021)

Spot the mask...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2021)

#Shitehall cunts


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2021)

The Conservatives are making the British transport system more absurd than ever
					

Cheap flights and expensive trains are incentivising people not to go green.




					www.newstatesman.com
				






> Travelling to Cop26 from London you’ll have two viable choices,” Labour’s shadow transport secretary Jim McMahon tweeted this week. Taking the train from London to Glasgow, he noted, would set you back a cool £135 for a single. A plane, by contrast, would cost just £25. Given that the purpose of the UN’s climate change conference is to find ways of reducing our carbon footprint, and given that internal flights in a country as small as the UK are a brilliant way of pointlessly ramping your carbon consumption up, this feels like a bad joke – one that ends with millions of climate refugees because a large chunk of the planet is suddenly under water.
> 
> 
> I’ve been trying to replicate McMahon’s results to check he’s not telling porkies, and it’s not gone well. Firstly, trains from London to Glasgow for the next couple of days are now entirely sold out, thus rendering the price of a ticket on one functionally infinite. Secondly, rail fares change, frequently and bafflingly, because the network uses them to manage demand: we can’t simply substitute next weekend and assume the same prices would have been available this one, if only we’d got in early enough. (Tickets then are still available, generally priced from between £60 and £90.)


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2021)

Disgraced MP back in Conservative Party on Monday - BBC News
					

Rob Roberts, who was suspended for sexually harassing a staff member, will be readmitted in days.




					www-bbc-com.cdn.ampproject.org
				






> An MP who sexually harassed a member of his staff will have his Conservative Party membership reinstated on Monday.
> 
> Rob Roberts, the MP for Delyn, began a 12-week suspension from the party on 9 August, and was also suspended from Parliament for six weeks in May.
> 
> But come Monday, he will become a member of the party again.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2021)

‘Levelling Up’ Fund Gives £1.25 Billion to Areas that Have Lost £25.5 Billion – Byline Times
					

Despite favourable newspaper headlines, Rishi Sunak’s spending commitments are still overwhelmed by the legacy of austerity reports Sam Bright




					bylinetimes.com


----------



## existentialist (Oct 30, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Disgraced MP back in Conservative Party on Monday - BBC News
> 
> 
> Rob Roberts, who was suspended for sexually harassing a staff member, will be readmitted in days.
> ...


Ah, so he's paid his debt to society, then.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Ah, so he's paid his debt to society, then.


There is no society under the #ToryScum


----------



## teqniq (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 30, 2021)

Does the average motorist have a lot of access to private land


----------



## teqniq (Oct 30, 2021)

A fair few people are making similar observations in the replies.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2021)

Prophecy









						What will the world look like in 2050? - The Big Issue
					

2050 is the target set for the world to reach net zero emissions. So what would life look like if we make it? And what if we get it wrong?



					www.bigissue.com


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 30, 2021)

The shitcunts are obviously rattled by this sewage thing as they’re paying for facebook ads to ‘put the record straight’.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 30, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> The shitcunts are obviously rattled by this sewage thing as they’re paying for facebook ads to ‘put the record straight’.
> 
> View attachment 294795


Because it's ALL ABOUT the news management. Flim flam, but no actual policy. As ever.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 30, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Because it's ALL ABOUT the news management. Flim flam, but no actual policy. As ever.


Nah, they have a ‘proper plan’. They always have a ‘proper plan’. Usually it involves enriching their mates.


----------



## stavros (Oct 31, 2021)

John Gummer on Any Questions? repeatedly refereed to China as "she".


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 31, 2021)

Yeh but profit and shareholders


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2021)

MPs told to wear face masks in Commons after 'major' Covid outbreak in Parliament
					

Events, banquets and tours for visitors will be cancelled for two weeks in bid to curb cases




					inews.co.uk


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 2, 2021)

Badgers said:


> MPs told to wear face masks in Commons after 'major' Covid outbreak in Parliament
> 
> 
> Events, banquets and tours for visitors will be cancelled for two weeks in bid to curb cases
> ...



Perhaps to convivial


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2021)

No 10 set to break promise of 6,000 more GPs in England, Sajid Javid says
					

Health secretary admits target unlikely to be met owing to numbers of doctors retiring early




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## gosub (Nov 3, 2021)

Getting into a bunfight over whether to suspend the Minister of the Environment for corruption during COP26 has got to be up there


----------



## stavros (Nov 4, 2021)

I couldn't find the Owen Patterson story on any other threads, so it's worth stating here that he's resigned as an MP. It rather renders the tours various Tories did of the TV and radio studios over the last two days, pleading his case, a bit pointless.


----------



## elbows (Nov 4, 2021)

stavros said:


> I couldn't find the Owen Patterson story on any other threads, so it's worth stating here that he's resigned as an MP. It rather renders the tours various Tories did of the TV and radio studios over the last two days, pleading his case, a bit pointless.


The establishment sleaze thread:        #671      

And the thread that anticipated a by-election for his seat: North Shropshire by-election


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 4, 2021)

why did he drag in his wife to this story :/


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> why did he drag in his wife to this story :/


Hasn't she suffered enough married to him


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 4, 2021)

Again they didn't think that this was going to kick up a whole storm of hornets. Their communication experts and spin doctors are asleep on the job as usual.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2021)

stavros said:


> I couldn't find the Owen Patterson story on any other threads, so it's worth stating here that he's resigned as an MP. It rather renders the tours various Tories did of the TV and radio studios over the last two days, pleading his case, a bit pointless.


It has been a fantastic clusterfuck ! The committee recommends 30 day suspension, loathsome Leadsom introduces an amendment to change the rules (which Paterson gets to vote on 🤔) rules change as they win the vote thanks to a 3-line whip , predictable outcry forces them to backtrack and decide to throw Paterson under the bus , he decides to say fuck you to his former friends and flounce off .


----------



## stavros (Nov 5, 2021)

Tim "Torygraph hack" Stanley on Question Time last night: "The Prime Minister was motivated by a sense of decency."

He then claimed that some Tories voted as they did out of sympathy regarding Paterson's wife, without caring to explain what the fuck that had to with the vote.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2021)

just show how bad Owen paterson is as a human being

screw the scandel and all my dodgy dealing i have a dead wife...


----------



## Raheem (Nov 5, 2021)

stavros said:


> Tim "Torygraph hack" Stanley on Question Time last night: "The Prime Minister was motivated by a sense of decency."


He also said he'd been invited but not gone to Johnson's meeting with Charles Moore, which is where he went on his private jet from Glasgow.

"That's why I'm such a terrible journalist. I'm never in the right place"

No, that's not why you're a terrible journalist, Tim.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 6, 2021)

Badgers said:


>




“Unless you are a member of the conservative backbench”


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2021)

Rees-Mogg should quit over botched attempt to rip up watchdog, standards chief says
					

In an exclusive interview Chris Bryant, the chair of the Commons Standards Committee adds that Kathryn Stone, the independent standards commissioner, has been given additional security as a result of an “orchestrated smear campaign”




					inews.co.uk


----------



## teqniq (Nov 6, 2021)

John Major with a few choice words:


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2021)

Always the moderate: ‘It has to stop and it has to stop…soon’


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 6, 2021)

the owen patterson cluster fuck has got be up their with some of the tories greatest shit shows - even their own media cheerleaders are disgusted (apart from the telegraph). The hubris and sense of entitlement - and bemusement and anger that people expect them to have to follow some basic rules around not being so blatantly corrupt - are the sort of thing that undermines public support. To what extent and for how long is anybodies guess - but no government can carry on like this indefinitely without paying an electoral price. Even when facing David Brent's labour party.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2021)

Major the lead on the BBC website


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 6, 2021)

Meanwhile,








						No 10 declines to rule out potential peerage for Owen Paterson
					

Tory MP quit Commons on Thursday hours after Boris Johnson withdrew his support for him in lobbying row




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## two sheds (Nov 6, 2021)

wouldn't be a surprise, he's just been doing what tories do best


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 6, 2021)

Major led a government famous for rooting out corruption of course


----------



## teqniq (Nov 6, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Major led a government famous for rooting out corruption of course


Yeah i kinda thought that as well, still he's saying stuff that needs to be said.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 6, 2021)

This is pretty crazy:


----------



## hash tag (Nov 6, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Rees-Mogg should quit over botched attempt to rip up watchdog, standards chief says
> 
> 
> In an exclusive interview Chris Bryant, the chair of the Commons Standards Committee adds that Kathryn Stone, the independent standards commissioner, has been given additional security as a result of an “orchestrated smear campaign”
> ...


I half caught Chris Bryant on the box at the beginning of the week. He sounded like he was trying to be very considered but was actually furious. Maybe Patterson needs a break c/o Zak Goldsmith. 🙄


----------



## stavros (Nov 6, 2021)

Is Major the "best" of the post-Thatcher Tory leaders? A reminder that his rivals for that title are Hague, IDS, Howard, Cameron, May and Johnson.


----------



## glitch hiker (Nov 6, 2021)

teqniq said:


> This is pretty crazy:



Wait, what? Who is threatening her? Tory voters? That's wild! And it was caramel week too! Fuck!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2021)

#worldbeating


----------



## gosub (Nov 7, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Major led a government famous for rooting out corruption of course


Its not like he didn't end up with a shed load of board posistions and directorships himeself


----------



## glitch hiker (Nov 7, 2021)

He's just trying to make everyone, including himself, forget he was having an affair with Edwina Currie


----------



## gosub (Nov 7, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> He's just trying to make everyone, including himself, forget he was having an affair with Edwina Currie


whilst dealing with a load of tory MP's infedilities, and back to basics


----------



## brogdale (Nov 7, 2021)

Getting even more smelly...


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 7, 2021)

Oh no that's not corruption you can smell, oh no...


----------



## hash tag (Nov 7, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Oh no that's not corruption you can smell, oh no...


It's opportunity, it's investment, ambition.....


----------



## brogdale (Nov 7, 2021)

hash tag said:


> It's opportunity, it's investment, ambition.....


Certainly a no-brainer for Randox...looks like Paterson was cheap at the price.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 7, 2021)

Like the chap from Unilever said on QT, should we also not be looking at the general issue donations to political parties and the way these are used to buy influence and/or honours. Once the current scandals have been resolved, we should review the entire shambles.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 7, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Like the chap from Unilever said on QT, should we also not be looking at the general issue donations to political parties and the way these are used to buy influence and/or honours. Once the current scandals have been resolved, we should review the entire shambles.


There are two big issues about funding at the moment

1.  £3m buys you a peerage
2.  Tory MPs getting threatened with withdrawal of local funding if they don't toe the line.

Both bang out of order.  

In other news, the "Levelling Up Fund" is paying £19m to Arun Council which is about as far south as you can imagine.  Yes there are pockets of poverty down south.  But.   









						Council celebrates success in securing Levelling Up Fund | Latest news
					

Read our archive of press releases



					www.arun.gov.uk


----------



## existentialist (Nov 7, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> There are two big issues about funding at the moment
> 
> 1.  £3m buys you a peerage
> 2.  Tory MPs getting threatened with withdrawal of local funding if they don't toe the line.
> ...


It's so bent, it's quite unbelievable that more people aren't up in arms.

I despair - our elected government might be venal, but its electorate is pusillanimous.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## tim (Nov 7, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> why did he drag in his wife to this story :/


His wife was always in the story. She was Chair of the Aintree Racecourse for about time when the Grand National became the Randox Grand National. Personally, given the equine carnage that often occurs at that race, Randox seems like the perfect sponsor.

Is Randox a suitable sponsor for Grand National after Paterson sleaze row?


----------



## gosub (Nov 7, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Oh no that's not corruption you can smell, oh no...


 More if you can't smell it, you've probably got covid.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 8, 2021)

Edit: forum glitch ]


----------



## Serene (Nov 8, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


>



Rees-Mogg said that the proles should make their own medicine rather than relying on the NHS to provide for them. He also said that there is enough information online about Dentistry for working and lower class people to do it themselves, even set up small businesses.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> Dentistry for working and lower class people to do it themselves, even set up small businesses.


As far as I know home dentistry is illegal


----------



## existentialist (Nov 8, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> As far as I know home dentistry is illegal


On others, almost certainly. Auto-dentistry, maybe not so much.

Though this government is very happy to overlook illegality when it suits it to.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2021)

Hundred people die fighting for terminal illness benefits
					

Around 100 people who were denied fast-tracked disability benefits died while challenging the decision.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Nov 8, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Hundred people die fighting for terminal illness benefits
> 
> 
> Around 100 people who were denied fast-tracked disability benefits died while challenging the decision.
> ...


I have a horrible feeling that, in the quarters where there is approval of the way benefits claimants are being treated, the "thing we can't say any more" is something along the lines of 1930s Germany's "useless eaters". One of the things that is most repellent about this government is the ruthless insistence on presenting financial/economic arguments for everything, and discounting the idea that treating people kindly because it's the decent thing to do has any validity.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> Rees-Mogg said that the proles should make their own medicine rather than relying on the NHS to provide for them. He also said that there is enough information online about Dentistry for working and lower class people to do it themselves, even set up small businesses.












Job done. Just give us a packet of baccy and we're square.


----------



## Serge Forward (Nov 8, 2021)

Do you do a deluxe service, only with a quality single malt?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 8, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Do you do a deluxe service, only with a quality single malt?


Too good for the proles who can't afford professional dental work.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 8, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



Their experience would be expanded if any additional MP earnings were limited to NMW/hour.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 8, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> Job done. Just give us a packet of baccy and we're square.


My work with the jewellery industry and experience with NHS dentistry tells me that some dentists skills are of the keen amater level not the skilled craftsmen level.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 8, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> Job done. Just give us a packet of baccy and we're square.



Is it safe?


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 8, 2021)

The dentist expects every customer to administer their own anaesthetic before getting into the restraints.  Payment before surgery strictly cash.


----------



## gosub (Nov 8, 2021)

A Lord, surviving on Universal credit would be disadvantaged working more than 2 days a month


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 8, 2021)

Baz's next job could be in dentistry


----------



## brogdale (Nov 8, 2021)

Rees-Mogg has a face like a slapped arse in the Commons debate on Standards as he sits nest to Barclay who's been brought in to do his job:


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Nov 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> Rees-Mogg said that the proles should make their own medicine rather than relying on the NHS to provide for them. He also said that there is enough information online about Dentistry for working and lower class people to do it themselves, even set up small businesses.


Rees-Mogg makes his own contraceptives.


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 8, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



The rich cream that rises to the top or the froth from the fermenting shit that pervades the whole of Westminster


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 8, 2021)

stavros said:


> Rees-Mogg makes his own contraceptives.


I think his tailor makes them for him.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 9, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


>



He likes to make buses out of crates, with the happy passengers in the window watching the wheels fall off.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 9, 2021)

Iain Duncan Smith accused of ‘brazen conflict of interest’ over £25,000 job
					

Ex-Tory leader chaired government taskforce that recommended new rules benefiting firm he was employed by




					www.theguardian.com
				




Surely not  Surely not IDS too  not on more than three times an MP's salary


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 9, 2021)

Have we had any discussion of the Lord Wolfson thing yet?


> The campaign to make it illegal to photograph breastfeeding without consent met an obstacle in the Lords when Lord Wolfson of Tredegar argued it could spoil family pornography. The minister said it would be rough on a man who photographed his wife on the beach “for his own sexual gratification” and “unintentionally” included a woman he didn’t know with her breast out suckling.


Relevant Hansard record is here:








						Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Bill - Hansard - UK Parliament
					

Hansard record of the item : 'Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Bill' on Wednesday 3 November 2021.




					hansard.parliament.uk


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 9, 2021)

Should we revive the Tory death spiral thread ? As things seem to be accelerating and a rate Id not even dreamt of

Still early days I suppose


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 9, 2021)

Wasn't sure where to post this, so many possible threads.  This one was nearest the top of New Posts


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 9, 2021)

Perfect!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 9, 2021)

Tomorrows Times front page


----------



## magneze (Nov 9, 2021)

Fantastic headline 😂


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 10, 2021)

At some point the papers will be jostling to get their anointed successors into Johnson’s job, the coverage may be more to do with that than some kind of Damascene conversion to reporting on Tory sleaze properly. Keep an eye on what the Telegraph is doing for any sign of Johnson being in serious trouble.


----------



## elbows (Nov 10, 2021)

magneze said:


> Fantastic headline 😂


Also


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2021)

The sleaze is piling higher than the bodies...


----------



## existentialist (Nov 10, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


>



This looks a lot like pre-emptive positioning for a post-Johnson Tory party


----------



## brogdale (Nov 10, 2021)

existentialist said:


> This looks a lot like pre-emptive positioning for a post-Johnson Tory party


Is the little wanker a Govist?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 12, 2021)

No 10 faces legal challenge to PM’s support for Priti Patel on bullying claims
					

Senior civil servants’ union move for judicial review allegations adds to pressure on Boris Johnson




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 12, 2021)

not sure which thread to post it on, so il put it here... nice to see the  fuckers getting a kicking in Thanet.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 12, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> not sure which thread to post it on, so il put it here... nice to see the  fuckers getting a kicking in Thanet.



How is that a Green hold?  60% (up 36.8) put them on 23.2% previously; Conservatives 33.7% (up 8.9) put them at 24.8%.

Plus with Lib Dems on 22% and UKIP 21.4%, last time round must have been quite the battle.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 12, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> How is that a Green hold?  60% (up 36.8) put them on 23.2% previously; Conservatives 33.7% (up 8.9) put them at 24.8%.
> 
> Plus with Lib Dems on 22% and UKIP 21.4%, last time round must have been quite the battle.


Was a split ward in 2019 with 2 Con & 1 Green...so the maths don't really carry over (I think?)


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2021)

__





						Tory MP who accused Marcus Rashford of ‘playing politics’ has second job  | Conservatives | The Guardian
					






					amp-theguardian-com.cdn.ampproject.org
				






> But it has since been revealed that Elphicke, who earns £82,000 as an MP, also gets £36,000 a year from her role as chair of the New Homes Quality Board.
> She says in the register of members’ interests that her role on the board, which is “an industry-led initiative to promote a new code for housebuilding standards together with a structure for an independent New Homes Ombudsman”, takes around eight hours a week for which she is paid £3,000 a month. The news was first reported by the i newspaper.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2021)

> MPs are keeping secret their employment agreements for second jobs worth up to £100,000 annually after quietly changing the rules on disclosure.
> 
> The public had been entitled to inspect MPs’ contractual arrangements linked to their work in parliament. But the rules requiring MPs to deposit the agreements with the office of the parliamentary commissioner for standards were scrapped by parliament in 2015.
> 
> Campaigners are now calling for an urgent change in parliament’s code of conduct to force disclosure of the work involved in MPs’ advisory roles.











						MPs keep second job details secret – for years
					

Rule change in 2015 meant their employment contracts need no longer be disclosed to standards commissioner




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2021)

Just wanted to post it twice 





__





						Stanley Johnson accused of inappropriately touching senior Conservative MP
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Mezzer (Nov 16, 2021)

What a prat.  How much intelligence does it take to realise that it would be wise to try to deflect from the sleaze allegations, by letting this motion through.


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 16, 2021)

Mezzer said:


> What a prat.  How much intelligence does it take to realise that it would be wise to try to deflect from the sleaze allegations, by letting this motion through.



Has a history of being awful. How do they keep on voting for him?








						Tory MP who blocked upskirting bill halts FGM protection law
					

Christopher Chope’s decision to object described as ‘appalling’ by Zac Goldsmith




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Mezzer (Nov 16, 2021)

London Playbook: It’s the Chope that kills you — Northern papers unite — Feldman PPE scoop
					

What's driving the day in Westminster. Politics and policymaking in the UK capital, by Alex Wickham.




					www.politico.eu


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Well it took longer than it should have done, but finally the cunt resigned his seat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now another Worthing Tory councillor has been suspended from both the party and the group on the borough council. 



> Russ Cochran was elected in the Northbrook ward back in May.
> 
> Between 2012 and 2015 a Twitter account with the handle Russ Cochran - Rusty_cee posted a number of publicly viewable messages which used the words queer and gay as derogatory terms and also contained an offensive term for travellers.
> 
> The account mentions his campaign prior to May’s election in the first person.





> The Conservatives now have 17 councillors, while Labour has 15, the Lib Dems have three, with Mr Cochran the lone independent.
> 
> There is one vacancy for the Marine ward due to be filled at a by-election on Thursday December 2.



Labour could win that Marine ward, they recently took one out of the three seats in that ward, so squeaky bum time for the Tories. 









						Worthing councillor suspended by Conservatives over old Twitter messages
					

A Worthing councillor has been suspended by the Conservatives pending an investigation after old Twitter messages came to light.




					www.worthingherald.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2021)

Beverley councillor suspended over ‘offensive’ tweet
					

The leader of East Riding of Yorkshire Council has suspended Councillor Paul...




					planetradio.co.uk
				






> The leader of East Riding of Yorkshire Council has suspended Councillor Paul Nickerson with ‘immediate effect’ after an image of the terror attack in Liverpool was posted on his account.
> 
> It appeared to show a photo-shopped image of former Labour leader Jeremy Corbyn standing next to the burning car.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2021)

Another 'hacked' right wing social media account 😕


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 16, 2021)

hmm were these not the same cunt belting on about negative social media post not a month or so ago


what a cunt  he been suspended

hacked my arse odd he removed the account to avoid scruity on his past behaviour


is the twitter recorded in internet achives


----------



## teqniq (Nov 16, 2021)

What an arsehole.


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 16, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Beverley councillor suspended over ‘offensive’ tweet
> 
> 
> The leader of East Riding of Yorkshire Council has suspended Councillor Paul...
> ...


Sorry, not sorry, I was caught out by my own stupidity


----------



## gosub (Nov 16, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> Has a history of being awful. How do they keep on voting for him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite the opposite.  He's not objected to things per say, he is objecting to them being taken as a given with no public record of the thinking behind the decision being taken. There was need of a chance to vent some spleen over Patterson's Law 


and they did








						May criticises handling of Paterson report
					

The former PM says the government’s attempts to clear the Tory MP's name were “misplaced, ill-judged and just plain wrong”.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## gosub (Nov 16, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> hmm were these not the same cunt belting on about negative social media post not a month or so ago
> 
> 
> what a cunt  he been suspended
> ...


Can be. Politwoops


----------



## extra dry (Nov 17, 2021)

Leaks of the PPP contracts - who did what to whom?


----------



## Mezzer (Nov 17, 2021)

gosub said:


> Quite the opposite.  He's not objected to things per say, he is objecting to them being taken as a given with no public record of the thinking behind the decision being taken. There was need of a chance to vent some spleen over Patterson's Law
> 
> 
> and they did
> ...


The thing is, he's not always doing this as a point of principal.  On some occasions, where a bill has been presented by one of his mates, he's not objected at all.


----------



## elbows (Nov 17, 2021)

Some Tory backbenchers are angry and confused because they fear they may be accused of working for the virus. Members of the stupidly titled 'COVID Recovery Group' may be especially vulnerable to accusations that they are lobbying on behalf of the virus, and even the most vulgar version of Johnsons boosterism may not top up their immunity.


----------



## Serene (Nov 17, 2021)

The way inflation is going under the Tories, a Twirl is going to cost a fiver by next Summer.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 17, 2021)

just wave you blue sorta black passport at the shop keep and feel control coming back


----------



## tim (Nov 17, 2021)

The fuckers really have lost their senses. They've sent Matt Hancock out to boost the Tory vote in Old Bexley and Sickcup.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2021)

tim said:


> The fuckers really have lost their senses. They've sent Matt Hancock out to boost the Tory vote in Old Bexley and Sickcup.



Sir keithly starmer is rubbing his hands with glee


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 17, 2021)

He probably just turned up looking hopeful and it was really awkward for everyone


----------



## brogdale (Nov 17, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> He probably just turned up looking hopeful and it was really awkward for everyone


Imagine being that short of 'ground-war' that you accept the offer of the bloke who killed gran.


----------



## stavros (Nov 17, 2021)

Jeremy "Hunt" was on the radio the other day, defending GPs from the criticism they've been receiving.

Yes, that Jeremy Hunt.


----------



## tim (Nov 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Sir keithly starmer is rubbing his hands with glee


Ed the Swinger has done himself a mischief with his little orange mallet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2021)

tim said:


> Ed the Swinger has done himself a mischief with his little orange mallet.
> 
> View attachment 297195


I see they still have the auld typo on their diamonds


----------



## cybershot (Nov 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I see they still have the auld typo on their diamonds


The one that is not in CAPS (also suggesting they are emos) on the left is making my OCD twitch.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 18, 2021)

Utter fucking cunting scum hole.
Livid..


----------



## RainbowTown (Nov 18, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Utter fucking cunting scum hole.
> Livid..





And there, in a 30 second clip, is the Tory Party summed up perfectly. Vicious, malicious, uncaring, self-serving and devoid of any real true humanity towards those who _the_y regard as beneath them. 

They truly are beyond contempt.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2021)

#ToryScum


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 19, 2021)

Guess who's promises look like they are bollocks, you'll never guess


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 19, 2021)

Peak Gammonism right here. Looks like a fucking Fast Show parody


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 19, 2021)

Ex-MP Charlie Elphicke jailed for sexual assault now claiming universal credit
					

Former Tory member for Dover tells court he is in ‘very difficult position’ and unable to pay £35,000 of costs




					www.theguardian.com
				




You'll be fine Elphick, just ask your mate Rosindell to lend you £20


----------



## alex_ (Nov 19, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> Ex-MP Charlie Elphicke jailed for sexual assault now claiming universal credit
> 
> 
> Former Tory member for Dover tells court he is in ‘very difficult position’ and unable to pay £35,000 of costs
> ...



Not sure if you can lol enough at this


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2021)

__





						Sajid Javid under pressure over share options in US health tech firm | Sajid Javid | The Guardian
					






					amp-theguardian-com.cdn.ampproject.org
				





🤔


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2021)

__





						Redirecting
					





					f7td5.app.goo.gl
				





🤔


----------



## hash tag (Nov 20, 2021)

A quick heads up for this, not to be missed BBC Radio 4 - Profile, Jacob Rees-Mogg


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 20, 2021)

Badgers said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are getting a lot of stick for the retrenchment in the rail report, even the BBC are still on the case after two days and there is some very hostile reaction even from a few Tory MPs. The speculation is that they’ll announce a high speed Leeds-Sheffield line ahead of the next election to try and buy off the red wall with more promises, but making those promises now wouldn’t be as effective.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2021)

Full list of 44 Tory MPs who face cash bid to topple them over Aussie trade deal
					

The European Movement has said it is putting 'Blue Wall' MPs, including ministers Jacob Rees-Mogg and Dominic Raab, "on notice"



					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 20, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> They are getting a lot of stick for the retrenchment in the rail report, even the BBC are still on the case after two days and there is some very hostile reaction even from a few Tory MPs. The speculation is that they’ll announce a high speed Leeds-Sheffield line ahead of the next election to try and buy off the red wall with more promises, but making those promises now wouldn’t be as effective.


One small section of new line and then to electrify the rest of the Manchester to Leeds via Huddersfield line. Absolute shambles.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 20, 2021)

Badgers said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they will probably promise it all again just before the next election...


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 21, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> they will probably promise it all again just before the next election...


Either on the side of a big red bus or a shitty pacer train trundling around the north


----------



## stavros (Nov 21, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Full list of 44 Tory MPs who face cash bid to topple them over Aussie trade deal
> 
> 
> The European Movement has said it is putting 'Blue Wall' MPs, including ministers Jacob Rees-Mogg and Dominic Raab, "on notice"
> ...


I was surprised that Raab had such a narrow lead in 2019 in his Esher seat, at less that 3,000 to the Lib Dems. 

However, Mogg got over half the votes in NE Somerset, with the rest split roughly half and half between Labour and the Lib Dems. He could (sic) be an utter cunt and still get in again.


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 21, 2021)

stavros said:


> However, Mogg got over half the votes in NE Somerset, with the rest split roughly half and half between Labour and the Lib Dems. He will be an utter cunt and still get in again.


CTFY


----------



## hash tag (Nov 21, 2021)

stavros said:


> I was surprised that Raab had such a narrow lead in 2019 in his Esher seat, at less that 3,000 to the Lib Dems.
> 
> However, Mogg got over half the votes in NE Somerset, with the rest split roughly half and half between Labour and the Lib Dems. He could (sic) be an utter cunt and still get in again.


At nearby Sutton, Paul Burstow was MP there for a while and he was lib dem. Not sure what they are now. That said, I  would have expected Epsom/Banstead areas to be Tory.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 21, 2021)

hash tag said:


> At nearby Sutton, Paul Burstow was MP there for a while and he was lib dem. Not sure what they are now. That said, I  would have expected Epsom/Banstead areas to be Tory.


Sutton & Cheam have the misfortune to be represented by the minister for spivery, that nasty little thick fucker Paul Scully.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 21, 2021)

stavros said:


> I was surprised that Raab had such a narrow lead in 2019 in his Esher seat, at less that 3,000 to the Lib Dems.
> 
> However, Mogg got over half the votes in NE Somerset, with the rest split roughly half and half between Labour and the Lib Dems. He could (sic) be an utter cunt and still get in again.


Pretty sure his seat was considered marginal a few years back, there was definitely a targeted Labour campaign. I think the problem is that Bath is a nest of libdemmery which splits the opposition.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2021)

#ToryScum 









						Children in care in England could hit almost 100,000 by 2025
					

The figure for England would represent a 36% rise in a decade, research for county councils says.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 22, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 297723


Gibraltar would be better and cheaper


----------



## two sheds (Nov 22, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 297722


Abattoirs are good jobs for MPs to get work experience


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 22, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Abattoirs are good jobs for MPs to get work experience



Abattories


----------



## Lurdan (Nov 22, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Abattoirs are good jobs for MPs to get work experience


I'm sure being stunned prior to being bled is an 'experience', but if it's done properly you're not going to acquire any 'learnings' of use to your work.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 22, 2021)

How stupid can Raab be? Pretty fucking stupid if he thought this was going to be overlooked:









						Dominic Raab hosts lavish party for donors and backers at grace-and-favour manor
					

Mr Raab hosted 50 donors and supporters at Chevening House, the Foreign Secretary’s official taxpayer-funded mansion - as he doubles the number of activists and campaign staff in a desperate bid to hold on to his seat




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 22, 2021)

That Raab, doubt he can find his seat with both hands


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 22, 2021)

He's jockeying for Boris' job when he gets heave-ho


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 22, 2021)

When you consider the election procedure for Tory leader it makes the blood run cold. Who among the current Tory MPs would the majority of them vote for onto a shortlist of two?

And who would the 200,000 elderly party members in their home counties enclaves vote for out of those two?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 22, 2021)

maybe they will go for an interim manager until the end of the season


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 22, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> When you consider the election procedure for Tory leader it makes the blood run cold. Who among the current Tory MPs would the majority of them vote for onto a shortlist of two?
> 
> And who would the 200,000 elderly party members in their home counties enclaves vote for out of those two?



It'll be Priti Vs Gove and they'll go for Gove, Truss might give them a run for money


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 22, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> It'll be Priti Vs Gove and they'll go for Gove, Truss might give them a run for money


Priti won't make it imo. She is a right wing darling all right but she's not delivering the goods on the migrant crisis. It's not that they realise her failure is causing heartbreakingly dangerous journeys, rather that too many of them are utter xenophobes and they think she isn't being nasty enough. 

As if the other two would be any better. Then there is Sunak...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> Priti won't make it imo. She is a right wing darling all right but she's not delivering the goods on the migrant crisis. It's not that they realise her failure is causing heartbreakingly dangerous journeys, rather that too many of them are utter xenophobes and they think she isn't being nasty enough.
> 
> As if the other two would be any better. Then there is Sunak...


it all feels me with dread, however, I cant see if any of them have the De Pifel factor and that can only be a good thing.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 22, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> Priti won't make it imo. She is a right wing darling all right but she's not delivering the goods on the migrant crisis. It's not that they realise her failure is causing heartbreakingly dangerous journeys, rather that too many of them are utter xenophobes and they think she isn't being nasty enough.
> 
> As if the other two would be any better. Then there is Sunak...



She'll get through on the strength of taking the brakes off and ever more vicious schemes to murder migrants. The members will love it


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2021)

What does make me feel quite good though, is if he goes soon, he wouldn't even have lasted as long as Trump and that's pretty embarrassing, considering he thinks himself Churchill .


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 23, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 297839



Your a journalist, fucking journalist and tell the story not vague rumours


----------



## brogdale (Nov 23, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Your a journalist, fucking journalist and tell the story not vague rumours


Not a journalist.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Your a journalist, fucking journalist and tell the story not vague rumours


He’s a lawyer, not a journalist


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> He’s a lawyer, not a journalist





brogdale said:


> Not a journalist.




Why is he  talking about "on the record" then? I've not got time to vet every arsewipe on Twatter and check what they do for a day job.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 23, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Why is he  talking about "on the record" then? I've not got time to vet every arsewipe on Twatter and check what they do for a day job.


He's not an 'arsewipe' either.


----------



## stavros (Nov 23, 2021)

Seb Coe was talking about the decision to let China host next year's Winter Olympics, and said that bidders' behaviour is taken into account when selecting hosts.

Seb Coe was on the panel which gave the 2019 World Athletics Champs to Doha.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 23, 2021)

stavros said:


> Seb Coe was talking about the decision to let China host next year's Winter Olympics, and said that bidders' behaviour is taken into account when selecting hosts.
> 
> Seb Coe was on the panel which gave the 2019 World Athletics Champs to Doha.


He also lives in my village and is an absolute arrogant wanker.

If i see him in the high street ( he does shop here occasionally ) I might well ask him about it.


----------



## stavros (Nov 23, 2021)

Wikipedia says he's colour blind. I reckon Steve Ovett should ring him up and tell him, 41 years late, that they got given each other's medal in the 1500m in Moscow.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 23, 2021)

The IOC only gives a shit about cheques made out to cash.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 23, 2021)

anyway... now back to Dorries


----------



## 8ball (Nov 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> anyway... now back to Dorries




Well, that was a frank exchange of views...


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> anyway... now back to Dorries



And she doesn't see the connection to her role and her social media habits.

She's a bit dim, isn't she? She's cruised on quarter-throttle throughout her political career, blithely scattering her idiocy every time a camera or journalist is within reach, and then gets into the Cabinet.

I'd find it funny if the consequences weren't so tragic.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 23, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> And she doesn't see the connection to her role and her social media habits.
> 
> She's a bit dim, isn't she? She's cruised on quarter-throttle throughout her political career, blithely scattering her idiocy every time a camera or journalist is within reach, and then gets into the Cabinet.
> 
> I'd find it funny if the consequences weren't so tragic.


And that cheap and tawdry attempt to hang onto #metoo's coat-tails by trying to suggest that such a tweet was an appropriate response "as a female politician". I imagine that feminism across the nation must be gnashing its teeth and cracking knuckles as such a clodhopping effort to hide behind her gender.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 23, 2021)

existentialist said:


> And that cheap and tawdry attempt to hang onto #metoo's coat-tails by trying to suggest that such a tweet was an appropriate response "as a female politician". I imagine that feminism across the nation must be gnashing its teeth and cracking knuckles as such a clodhopping effort to hide behind her gender.


Dorries goes intersectional. Like Baldrick's 'cunning plan'. Lol


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 23, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



Corbyn donating it to a food Bank apparently. Tory boy will love that


----------



## 8ball (Nov 23, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Corbyn donating it to a food Bank apparently. Tory boy will love that



They will.  They’ve been instrumental in the biggest expansion of food banks ever.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 23, 2021)

8ball said:


> They will.  They’ve been instrumental in the biggest expansion of food banks ever.


Mogg loves them so I'm sure he'll be well chuffed.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 23, 2021)

Very surprised at the result, really, seeing how the tabloids seemed to get away with as much quite regularly when Corbyn was in the running.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 23, 2021)

8ball said:


> Very surprised at the result, really, seeing how the tabloids seemed to get away with as much quite regularly when Corbyn was in the running.


He should have gone on the attack more often.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 23, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> He should have gone on the attack more often.



Guess probably comes down to the tabloids having legal advice and a precise understanding of what they can get away with and how.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 23, 2021)

8ball said:


> Guess probably comes down to the tabloids having legal advice and a precise understanding of what they can get away with and how.


And the means to fight back quite vigorously, not something a two-bit councillor is likely to have available.


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 23, 2021)

Ugh.

Cameron lobbied Lord Lupton (former Tory party treasurer ennobled by Cameron) at Lloyds Bank to reverse its decision to cut ties with ailing Greensill. More on this continuing and sadly unsurprising disgrace behind the FT paywall:




__





						Subscribe to read | Financial Times
					

News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




					www.ft.com


----------



## teqniq (Nov 24, 2021)

Read it here:

David Cameron lobbied Tory associate at Lloyds Bank to rescue Greensill deal


----------



## stavros (Nov 24, 2021)

Raab was claiming this morning that the UK has the best vaccine roll-out in Western Europe. I suppose it depends on what precisely you're measuring. However, this website, which I have no reason to disbelieve, says that we have a lower proportion of our population fully vaccinated than Spain, Italy and France.


----------



## elbows (Nov 24, 2021)

stavros said:


> Raab was claiming this morning that the UK has the best vaccine roll-out in Western Europe. I suppose it depends on what precisely you're measuring. However, this website, which I have no reason to disbelieve, says that we have a lower proportion of our population fully vaccinated than Spain, Italy and France.


Yeah it depends on the detail. Certainly some countries overtook us by some measures and so Johnson didnt brag so much about how well we were doing relatively any more, although thats partly because he couldnt be arsed to do many covid press conferences in recent months. We certainly ended up quite far behind in terms of vaccinating children, but we could claim that our timing of boosters worked out better in regards this winter. If we do dodge various bullets this winter then it wont be down to vaccines alone, it will also be down to the disgusting policy of letting millions and millions of people catch the disease in recent months.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> You get death threats from randoms because you are cunts.I don’t advocate attacks on anyone really but hey ho, Welcome to the world you created.


death threats for mps are no new thing - this from reynolds's newspaper, 12 june 1881

t.p. o'connor died in 1929


----------



## gosub (Nov 24, 2021)

stavros said:


> Raab was claiming this morning that the UK has the best vaccine roll-out in Western Europe. I suppose it depends on what precisely you're measuring. However, this website, which I have no reason to disbelieve, says that we have a lower proportion of our population fully vaccinated than Spain, Italy and France.


All 3 have higher if you take 2 doses as fully vacinated, but UK ahead of them based on third doses


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2021)

hmm how about ex tories


----------



## existentialist (Nov 25, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> hmm how about ex tories


Oh dear, etc.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 25, 2021)

Surely he's got a house or two salted away somewhere 

Was MP for 8ish years at £80 grandish a year, and Wiki now says "On his release from prison in September 2021 Elphicke returned to the couple's marital home.[92]" Bet that's worth a bob or two.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2021)

more than likely signed it over to the wife to avoid it getting taken

ex wife is  another tory


----------



## two sheds (Nov 25, 2021)

Supposedly separated now, although she's clearly let him back into the "marital home".

I like the intro to that Wiki article though: "*Charles Brett Anthony Elphicke*[2] (born 14 March 1971) is a British politician, former solicitor and convicted sex offender."

should really have read "British Conservative politician"


----------



## hash tag (Nov 25, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Supposedly separated now, although she's clearly let him back into the "marital home".
> 
> I like the intro to that Wiki article though: "*Charles Brett Anthony Elphicke*[2] (born 14 March 1971) is a British politician, former solicitor and convicted sex offender."
> 
> should really have read "British Conservative politician"


It is open to be edited, I believe. How about using another 4 letter word.....tory


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 25, 2021)

I hope the dole snoopers have been round to the house to check they've got their food in separate cupboards and he's not being supported by her.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 25, 2021)

Quelle surprise. I guess there could be many more revelations like this to come.








						Labour calls for inquiry into Tory peer Michelle Mone over PPE contract
					

Mone repeatedly denied any association with firm it has since emerged she recommended to government




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## teqniq (Nov 25, 2021)

Say what???


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 25, 2021)

Utterly barking.


Nick Fletcher said "female replacements" in shows like Doctor Who were robbing boys of good role models.
The only characters they had to look up to were gangsters the Krays and Tommy Shelby from Peaky Blinders, he said.
"Is there any wonder we are seeing so many young men committing crime?,"


----------



## two sheds (Nov 25, 2021)

No he's got a point. Just look at all the thousands of crimes that young women carried out when Dr Who and the rest came out, because of the lack of female role models.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 25, 2021)

two sheds said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-59354059.ampsurely he's got a house or two salted away somewhere


I'm sure I read somewhere that he paid six months advance rent on a one bed rental in London? Someone commented that that money would have gone a long way towards his fine. 
Edit, found it. He got 51k from marital home.









						Sex assault ex-MP says he can't afford court costs - BBC News
					

Charlie Elphicke's offer to repay the £35,000 debt at £1 per month is rejected by the magistrates.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2021)

why am i not surprised a tory is an incel


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> why am i not surprised a tory is an incel


And I'm sure not the only one


----------



## two sheds (Nov 25, 2021)

£1 a month


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 25, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Say what???




lol what an inbred fuckwit


----------



## stavros (Nov 25, 2021)

two sheds said:


> No he's got a point. Just look at all the thousands of crimes that young women carried out when Dr Who and the rest came out, because of the lack of female role models.


Indeed. When young men had the realistic aspiration to travel through time in a phone box, or zap gigantic marshmallow humanoids, life really meant something.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 25, 2021)

stavros said:


> Indeed. When young men had the realistic aspiration to travel through time in a phone box, or zap gigantic marshmallow humanoids, life really meant something.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 25, 2021)

stavros said:


> Indeed. When young men had the realistic aspiration to travel through time in a phone box, or zap gigantic marshmallow humanoids, life really meant something.


I mean , a woman in charge of a sonic screwdriver!  Lefty loosen righty tighty love.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 25, 2021)

Can we nominate him for a 'Thickest Tory of the Year' thread?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Can we nominate him for a 'Thickest Tory of the Year' thread?


Yes. But there's a very crowded field this year


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 25, 2021)

Think he's been sniffing the drain cleaning fluid cause that it pure batshittery, looniverse stuff.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 25, 2021)

It is something special isn't it


----------



## agricola (Nov 25, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Utterly barking.
> 
> 
> Nick Fletcher said "female replacements" in shows like Doctor Who were robbing boys of good role models.
> ...



Surely this would have resulted in an increase in sales of tweeds, sharp suits, real ales and so on amongst the youth?


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 25, 2021)

Dirty Harriet


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 25, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Utterly barking.



i'd say that was getting close to upminster...


----------



## two sheds (Nov 25, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i'd say that was getting close to upminster...


----------



## gosub (Nov 25, 2021)

tbf It was  the International Men's Day Debate, which for reasons far too complicated for most people to understand, doesn't take place on International Man's Day


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 26, 2021)

stavros said:


> Raab was claiming this morning that the UK has the best vaccine roll-out in Western Europe. I suppose it depends on what precisely you're measuring. However, this website, which I have no reason to disbelieve, says that we have a lower proportion of our population fully vaccinated than Spain, Italy and France.


Portugal is miles ahead of the U.K., despite starting later with the bulk of their program. Raab is full of shit.

(unless by ‘us’ he’s talking about Gibraltar, which has somehow vaccinated 118% of it‘s population…!)


----------



## brogdale (Nov 26, 2021)

He's my constituency's stupid, vacuous vermin MP posing and grinning inanely for a self-publicity/selfie waiting to go in to Johnson's desperate 'party' for new intake MPs to convince them that he's not gone mad. Seen with friend of the fash, Davison from Bishop Auckland.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 26, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> (unless by ‘us’ he’s talking about Gibraltar, which has somehow vaccinated 118% of it‘s population…!)


You would hope that in the end, there are more vaccinations than people, because people need more than one vaccination.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 26, 2021)

kabbes said:


> You would hope that in the end, there are more vaccinations than people, because people need more than one vaccination.


Oh, _numbers_.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 26, 2021)

kabbes said:


> You would hope that in the end, there are more vaccinations than people, because people need more than one vaccination.


That’s numbers fully vaccinated, not total doses. It will likely be down to the fact that there will be a lot of non-citizens resident there (including British Army), and the numbers compare official or ‘native’ population with number fully vaxxed.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 28, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Beverley councillor suspended over ‘offensive’ tweet
> 
> 
> The leader of East Riding of Yorkshire Council has suspended Councillor Paul...
> ...





He’s had to make a payout to Jez and it “has left me penniless.”

He launched a GoFundMe page to raise cash, it got thirty quid


----------



## existentialist (Nov 28, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> He’s had to make a payout to Jez and it “has left me penniless.”
> 
> He launched a GoFundMe page to raise cash, it got thirty quid


My heart bleeds. No, really.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 28, 2021)

£30 ! funny as


----------



## Fairweather (Nov 28, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> £30 ! funny as


That could get him a decent pot to piss in.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Fairweather (Nov 28, 2021)

I’ll give him credit, He’s got the mediocre wannabe Tory cunt look down to a tee.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 29, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Yes. But there's a very crowded field this year


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


>


I like your thinking


----------



## teqniq (Nov 29, 2021)

Fabricant in Complete cunt shocker:


----------



## existentialist (Nov 29, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Fabricant in Complete cunt shocker:



Arsehole.

But very informative...it betrays his real attitudes nicely


----------



## brogdale (Nov 29, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Fabricant in Complete cunt shocker:



Jesus, that's from his 'real' account!


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 29, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Arsehole.
> 
> But very informative...it betrays his real attitudes nicely



So will he:

Just delete it
'My account my account has be hacked.'
'I apologise for any offence caused'
'I'm racist and out of touch and have no idea on the causes and effects on people being forced from their homes and thought it was funny and posted it while pissed.'


----------



## existentialist (Nov 29, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> So will he:
> 
> Just delete it
> 'My account my account has be hacked.'
> ...


Or...

"Get over yourselves, snowflakes, it's just a bit of fun" 

Which would at least be honest. So he won't do that.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 29, 2021)

It’s six years old. If he’s not been bollocked for it already then why should he give a shit now?


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 29, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> It’s six years old. If he’s not been bollocked for it already then why should he give a shit now?


 Old tweets have a habit of coming back to haunt public figures


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Old tweets have a habit of coming back to haunt public figures


hence the auld saying the tweets are coming home to roost


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> It’s six years old. If he’s not been bollocked for it already then why should he give a shit now


if people in cricket can be done for tweets which are almost teenagers then i see no reason why a six year auld tweet shouldn't retain its effect


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Fabricant in Complete cunt shocker:



it should have been him and not amess. or him and amess. but definitely him somewhere in the mix.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 29, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> hence the auld saying the tweets are coming home to roost



And they should be welcomed. Something his lot aren't extending to the people in peril.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Arsehole.
> 
> But very informative...it betrays his real attitudes nicely


he's a tory mp. it would be astonishing if these weren't his real attitudes.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 29, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> it should have been him and not amess. or him and amess. but definitely him somewhere in the mix.


They could quite easily have chosen Rosindell rather than Amess. Would have raised the average IQ of parliament that way.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 29, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> They could quite easily have chosen Rosindell rather than Amess. Would have raised the average IQ of parliament that way.


Thick fucker blocked me for merely asking about his Brexshit party!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> They could quite easily have chosen Rosindell rather than Amess. Would have raised the average IQ of parliament that way.


the average iq of the british parliamentarian is a number so dire that it is an official secret


----------



## flypanam (Nov 30, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Say what???



Sorry very late to this but it’s this sort of reasoning that puts him in the running for Foreign secretary at the next reshuffle, despite talking shite this is heady intellectual stuff for the tories. Michael Oakenshott can rot happy that his conservative intellectual movement has reached such a apex.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 30, 2021)

Flogging the Vaccine Center in the middle of a pandemic





__





						Subscribe to read | Financial Times
					

News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




					www.ft.com
				




Absolute bunch of money grabbing lunatic idiots.



> A flagship UK vaccine manufacturing centre that has been at the heart of the government’s efforts to prepare for future pandemics, and the recipient of more than £200m of public funding, is now up for sale. Several companies have submitted bids for the Vaccine Manufacturing Innovation Centre at Harwell near Oxford, and government officials are examining the offers, according to people briefed on the situation. The government announced the creation of the VMIC in 2018 to develop and make vaccines in the UK, as part of efforts to deal with future epidemics.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Dec 2, 2021)

George Freeman this morning repeatedly said that he couldn't comment on the Downing Street party last Christmas as he wasn't there, but that he knew all rules in place at the time were adhered to.

Can anyone decipher that one?


----------



## teqniq (Dec 2, 2021)

Slavish toadying clairvoyant. Definitely the first two and he possibly likes to think he might be the third.


----------



## Ming (Dec 2, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Flogging the Vaccine Center in the middle of a pandemic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We’re definitely living in the age of new Caligula.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 3, 2021)

Ming said:


> We’re definitely living in the age of new Caligula.



Shit is really getting weird.


----------



## Ming (Dec 3, 2021)

8ball said:


> Shit is really getting weird.


I wonder if the next replacement will be a fox hunting horse?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2021)

Tory peer Michelle Mone accused of sending racist abuse via WhatsApp





__





						Tory peer Michelle Mone accused of sending racist and abusive message | House of Lords | The Guardian
					






					f7td5.app.goo.gl


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 3, 2021)

It always amazes me how easily ambitious winkers will excuse anything on the weakest of reasons in order to appear loyal . It’s morally bankrupt at a personal level. There can be no rehabilitation for these people once they reach the promised land


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2021)

Christmas parties: Conservative staff event going ahead, says chairman
					

But government ministers are accused of giving mixed messages on events over the festive period.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> Speaking to BBC Breakfast earlier, Mr Dowden said the Conservatives would be holding a "normal Christmas gathering of staff that are in London".
> 
> "That is completely consistent with the rules, and I would urge people to keep calm and carry on with their plans," he said.
> 
> ...


----------



## 8ball (Dec 3, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Tory peer Michelle Mone accused of sending racist abuse via WhatsApp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That case looks really weird in all sorts of ways.


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 3, 2021)

I read this on Newsthump Mark Francois complains that 'remainer-biased galleries' refused to exhibit his artwork

Which is only a slight parody on this:








						Mark Francois to self-publish Brexit book turned down by ‘Remain-biased’ publishers
					

‘Orthodoxy within the industry is very much Remain’, claims Tory MP




					www.independent.co.uk
				




Where our hero gets the hump because no-one will publish his book. (Because all publishers are remainers apparently)


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 3, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I read this on Newsthump Mark Francois complains that 'remainer-biased galleries' refused to exhibit his artwork
> 
> Which is only a slight parody on this:
> 
> ...


Nah, they're worried his book will be remaindered.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 4, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I read this on Newsthump Mark Francois complains that 'remainer-biased galleries' refused to exhibit his artwork
> 
> Which is only a slight parody on this:
> 
> ...


----------



## spitfire (Dec 4, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I read this on Newsthump Mark Francois complains that 'remainer-biased galleries' refused to exhibit his artwork
> 
> Which is only a slight parody on this:
> 
> ...



Sneak preview here.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 4, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Sneak preview here.



He's no writer, is he? Though he's trying hard...


----------



## 8ball (Dec 4, 2021)

existentialist said:


> He's no writer, is he? Though he's trying hard...



I’m going to gently suggest that it’s a spoof.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 4, 2021)

existentialist said:


> He's no writer, is he? Though he's trying hard...



I think that may just be parody

although it's getting ever harder to tell with these twunts


----------



## stavros (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2021)

Parliament drug use claims to be raised with police this week
					

Commons Speaker Sir Lindsay Hoyle says allegations of cocaine taking are "deeply concerning".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## 8ball (Dec 8, 2021)

I had only seen Allegra Stratton on a couple of random Newsnight bits before this today.

Have kind of gone off her a bit.


----------



## Ming (Dec 8, 2021)

8ball said:


> I had only seen Allegra Stratton on a couple of random Newsnight bits before this today.
> 
> Have kind of gone off her a bit.


You don’t have to dig too deep with Tories before the pus starts to show.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 9, 2021)

Ming said:


> You don’t have to dig too deep with Tories before the pus starts to show.



Yeah, I’d missed the horrible story which instigated the thread, she was just an occasional Newsnight host that gave me some impure thoughts.

Which have now petered out somewhat.


----------



## Ming (Dec 9, 2021)

8ball said:


> Yeah, I’d missed the horrible story which instigated the thread, she was just an occasional Newsnight host that gave me some impure thoughts.
> 
> Which have now petered out somewhat.


And laughed about party restrictions which most of the UK population were keeping to. Relatives watching their loved ones dying on Zoom calls. Horrible story really.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 9, 2021)

Ming said:


> And laughed about party restrictions which most of the UK population were keeping to. Relatives watching their loved ones dying on Zoom calls. Horrible story really.



I dunno, I’m sure plenty of us have broken the odd rule.  Used to be that we only saw what was happening to our nearest and dearest, and things can seem quite far away.

You’re right that things should be better than this.  The Tories have been massively divided on this sort of thing.  Maybe in a way they represent the country tbf.

I’m just thinking aloud…


----------



## Ming (Dec 9, 2021)

8ball said:


> I dunno, I’m sure plenty of us have broken the odd rule.  Used to be that we only saw what was happening to our nearest and dearest, and things can seem quite far away.
> 
> You’re right that things should be better than this.  The Tories have been massively divided on this sort of thing.  Maybe in a way they represent the country tbf.
> 
> I’m just thinking aloud…


I have a dark sense of humour (especially about what i do for a living). But I’m not a leader other than about 8 people a shift. And they have a dark sense of humour also. It’s a defence mechanism and a bonding factor. This cunt however is a STRATEGIC leader. I shudder to think the reason for leaking this clip but it’s not going to be for a good reason. Probably a power grab within the Tory party. Leaders lead by example. Now run that through ruthless self interest.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2021)

Anyone looked at this?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2021)

Treasury staff had office drinks party during lockdown
					

Treasury officials held a drinks party in their office to celebrate Rishi Sunak’s spending review during lockdown last year, The Times has learnt.About two doz




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2021)

Up to six already 🤔









						Which events are being investigated under the police partygate probe? | ITV News
					

The list of all of the parties that have been revealed by the media and in the Sue Grey report. | ITV National News




					www.itv.com


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2021)

Liz Truss warns Russia it would face ‘severe consequences’ if it invaded Ukraine
					

US intelligence officials say Russia has stationed about 70,000 troops near its border with Ukraine




					www.independent.co.uk
				




I bet Putin is terrified 🙄


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 11, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Treasury staff had office drinks party during lockdown
> 
> 
> Treasury officials held a drinks party in their office to celebrate Rishi Sunak’s spending review during lockdown last year, The Times has learnt.About two doz
> ...


Tories are eating themselves alive.  Each leadership contender taking turns to use their tame media to drop each other in the shit.  Merry Christmas, you bunch of utter piss taking cunts.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 11, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Liz Truss warns Russia it would face ‘severe consequences’ if it invaded Ukraine
> 
> 
> US intelligence officials say Russia has stationed about 70,000 troops near its border with Ukraine
> ...


Presumably she's threatening to do some trade deals for them or take over as their foreign minister?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 11, 2021)

cut off their bacon supply


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Liz Truss warns Russia it would face ‘severe consequences’ if it invaded Ukraine
> 
> 
> US intelligence officials say Russia has stationed about 70,000 troops near its border with Ukraine
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2021)

French court jails former Tory councillor David Turtle over wife's murder
					

Stephanie Turtle was killed when her husband deliberately ran her over with his car in 2017



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 11, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



'We shall fight them in the pork markets'

_waves cardboard sword over head_


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 11, 2021)

"The great thing about brexit is we can focus on the rest of the world"


----------



## stavros (Dec 11, 2021)

Post deleted, because it wasn't about stupidity, just plain evil (former minister Andrew Griffiths ruled to have raped and physically abused ex-wife).


----------



## brogdale (Dec 11, 2021)

Have we had this one yet?



_You gotta fight for your right to party
You gotta fight

_


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## teqniq (Dec 12, 2021)

Hadn't up till now been properly aware of this individual's pretty awful track record:


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2021)

#ToryScum


----------



## Raheem (Dec 13, 2021)

Badgers said:


> #ToryScum



Wonder what he knows about authoritarian wedge.


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 13, 2021)

Badgers said:


> #ToryScum



So says the guy who's busy working to outlaw protest.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 13, 2021)

Badgers said:


> #ToryScum



He needs the thin end of an authoritarian wedgie.


----------



## elbows (Dec 13, 2021)

When Dubya said "I know the human being and fish can coexist peacefully" he did not have Marcus Fysh in mind.


----------



## Serene (Dec 14, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Have we had this one yet?
> 
> View attachment 300329
> 
> ...


Look how shes got her tongue on the butt of that cigar.


----------



## Serene (Dec 14, 2021)

When are they going to commence lying over the covid booster jab target?


----------



## stavros (Dec 14, 2021)

elbows said:


> When Dubya said "I know the human being and fish can coexist peacefully" he did not have Marcus Fysh in mind.


Fysh is on a whole different scale.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 14, 2021)

stavros said:


> Fysh is on a whole different scale.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 14, 2021)

Badgers said:


> #ToryScum




Typical inbred Tory fucktard. What a shithead.


----------



## stavros (Dec 15, 2021)

Fysh's Wiki entry seems to give quite a vivid portrayal of the the man.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2021)

Tory MP needing ‘to pay school fees’ pleaded for lucrative Middle East work | Conservatives | The Guardian
					






					amp-theguardian-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## brogdale (Dec 16, 2021)

A subsequently deleted tweet, but the dangerously stupid, death-cult mind-set is there to see:


----------



## existentialist (Dec 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> A subsequently deleted tweet, but the dangerously stupid, death-cult mind-set is there to see:
> 
> View attachment 301069


Yeah, because as any fule know, prime ministerial pronouncements trump scientific fact, and reality. As they have so often been proven to do, particularly in the last couple of years


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 16, 2021)

not sure if we have had this or where to post it so here will do.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> A subsequently deleted tweet, but the dangerously stupid, death-cult mind-set is there to see:
> 
> View attachment 301069



Yes, we should only have elected doctors.

Mental


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Dec 16, 2021)

nobody mentioned it to him at all  very believable


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2021)

Oh...

Every single London Conservative MP who rebelled against showing a Covid test to get into venues also voted in favour of showing ID in order to vote.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 16, 2021)

mind you on second thoughts I'd not mention it to the fucker if I had a party


----------



## alex_ (Dec 16, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Oh...
> 
> Every single London Conservative MP who rebelled against showing a Covid test to get into venues also voted in favour of showing ID in order to vote.



The only conclusion is that they are either total morons or total charlatans or both.


----------



## not a trot (Dec 16, 2021)

If and when one or more of these cunts meets a nasty end, I'll be fucked if I will hold any sympathy for them.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 16, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Remarkable how "unaware" the guardians of our liberties and freedoms seem to be, so much of the time


----------



## existentialist (Dec 16, 2021)

two sheds said:


> nobody mentioned it to him at all  very believable


Plausible deniability. The second refuge of the scoundrel.


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 16, 2021)

alex_ said:


> The only conclusion is that they are either total morons or total charlatans or both.


Nah, not morons but ideologues. And all their talk of "freedom" is only on their terms. These cunts will vote for every single repressive and authoritarian bill going through the Houses of Parliament and don't give a fuck about freedom unless their warped view of it fits with their ideological base.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 16, 2021)

alex_ said:


> The only conclusion is that they are either total morons or total charlatans or both.


Surely it's a premise, rather than a conclusion.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 16, 2021)

two sheds said:


> nobody mentioned it to him at all  very believable


That investigation Johnson ordered is going to conclude that some very naughty civil servants went behind their bosses' backs, isn't it?


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 16, 2021)

Raheem said:


> That investigation Johnson ordered is going to conclude that some very naughty civil servants went behind their bosses' backs, isn't it?



Yes he will miss his old buddy and fellow twat Cummings right now to draw up some algorithms of which civil servants to blame


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## elbows (Dec 17, 2021)

Yeah BBC starting to report on that:



> The man heading an investigation into lockdown parties at Downing Street invited staff to a "Christmas party" in his office last year.
> 
> Top civil servant Simon Case is due to report shortly on claims Covid rules were broken at events for staff in the run up to last Christmas.
> 
> ...


----------



## brogdale (Dec 17, 2021)

elbows said:


> Yeah BBC starting to report on that:


They're not even very good at any of this, are they?


----------



## JimW (Dec 17, 2021)

Takes a thief to catch a thief


----------



## brogdale (Dec 17, 2021)

JimW said:


> Takes a thief to catch a thief


Just trying to imagine the depth of arrogance that equips someone with the mental architecture to agree to head up an inquiry into a crime that they themselves committed.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 17, 2021)

Well he's going to know more than almost any other person in the UK what went on and how legal it was. Obvious choice.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 17, 2021)

I can imagine them lolling away and high fiving each other after their secret get togethers passed unnoticed. What a delightful Xmas gift for these wankers


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 17, 2021)

Next year maybe their treat will be a sort stay on lamppost on the mall


----------



## teqniq (Dec 17, 2021)

Looks like GLP will be seeing the Met in court:


----------



## brogdale (Dec 17, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Next year maybe their treat will be a sort stay on lamppost on the mall


That's more like it!


----------



## Lurdan (Dec 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Just trying to imagine the depth of arrogance that equips someone with the mental architecture to agree to head up an inquiry into a crime that they themselves committed.



It's a role that calls for training and expertise


----------



## brogdale (Dec 17, 2021)

Lurdan said:


> It's a role that calls for training and expertise


Yep; self-selecting cohorts of psychopaths.


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 17, 2021)

If GLP win will Dame Cressida have to arrest herself


----------



## existentialist (Dec 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> They're not even very good at any of this, are they?
> 
> View attachment 301331


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 17, 2021)

teqniq said:


>




"He attended the quiz but did not take part"

"The Google invite was titled Christmas Party!"


----------



## brogdale (Dec 17, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> "He attended the quiz but did not take part"
> 
> "The Google invite was titled Christmas Party!"


_"I did not have quiz relations with that party"_


----------



## stavros (Dec 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Remarkable how "unaware" the guardians of our liberties and freedoms seem to be, so much of the time


It's the Rebakah Brooks defence: wholly innocent because she didn't having fucking clue what was going on at the newspaper she was editing.


----------



## stavros (Dec 17, 2021)

Oliver Dowden claimed this morning that the Covid vaccines are very "efficous".


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 17, 2021)

Martin Thomas is confirmed as the new Charity Commission Chair 
Oh, hang on.
 
Another slimy shitebag.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2021)

RESIGNED


----------



## MrSki (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2021)

*LORD FROST 🤔

*


----------



## prunus (Dec 18, 2021)

“The newspaper reported it was the introduction of plan B coronavirus measures, including the implementation of Covid passes, that prompted Lord Frost’s decision. It also said he had become disillusioned by tax rises and the cost of net zero policies.”

Well he sounds like a nice man. Against public health measures, public funding and prevention of climate change.  No wonder brexit went so well.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Dec 20, 2021)

Norman Lamont was showing his senility this morning, claiming simultaneously that Covid had caused economic contraction, Brexit hadn't, but that the two issues were inseparable.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2021)

Another minister has resigned
It’s like rats sinking a ship!


----------



## splonkydoo (Dec 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Another minister has resigned
> It’s like rats sinking a ship!




have any 'sources' confirmed this yet?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2021)

Retweeting shite like this it looks like Blackpool South's hard-of-thinking sub-Trumpist twat of an MP is bidding with Rosindell for the coveted title...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 23, 2021)

Has this been photoshopped so she looks like the dead cunt iron lady?


----------



## alex_ (Dec 23, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Has this been photoshopped so she looks like the dead cunt iron lady?




“Met with strength” LOL


----------



## two sheds (Dec 23, 2021)

The Iron Truss


----------



## elbows (Dec 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> The Iron Truss


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 24, 2021)

elbows said:


>




An opinion consistent with her role model I guess.


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 24, 2021)

Solving the country's most important problems.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2021)

Express so not reliable but... 





__





						Truss poised to scrap EU deal and keep £15bn to fund UK research: 'Won't stand in our way' | Science | News | Express.co.uk
					






					www-express-co-uk.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Ming (Dec 25, 2021)

elbows said:


>



They all fucking knew. Jerry Sadowitz and John Lydon were the only two to speak out.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 25, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Has this been photoshopped so she looks like the dead cunt iron lady?




Jeez, I think she sees a III after her name


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 28, 2021)

this is utter genius - enjoy! there's a whole series of them.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 28, 2021)

"easy seriously thick bleach"


----------



## 2hats (Dec 29, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> this is utter genius - enjoy! there's a whole series of them.



Highly appropriate for someone who is clearly round the bend and hangs out with turds.


----------



## philosophical (Dec 29, 2021)

The Tories are seeking true gender equality by having a female PM as useless as a male one.
Mind you I got a lovely cashmere scarf from Mongolia for Christmas. Not good for eating though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 29, 2021)

i guess none of his chums got contracts to provide over priced and useless masks, then...


----------



## existentialist (Dec 29, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 303607
> 
> i guess none of his chums got contracts to provide over priced and useless masks, then...


"Covid socialists"  - it's sounding more and more like Stateside politics every day.


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 29, 2021)

existentialist said:


> "Covid socialists"  - it's sounding more and more like Stateside politics every day.


Covid socialists - they'd be the sort of people to wear masks and get jabbed to protect other people as well as themselves. Next thing you know they'd be wanting other people to wear masks and get jabbed too. Where will it all end?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 29, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> Covid socialists - they'd be the sort of people to wear masks and get jabbed to protect other people as well as themselves. Next thing you know they'd be wanting other people to wear masks and get jabbed too. Where will it all end?


I know where I'd like it to end.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2021)

Michael Gove questioned over why £330,000 of taxpayer's money spent to fill former Conservative peer's driveway potholes
					

A spokesperson for the Department for Levelling Up, Housing and Communities (DLUHC) said the money was allocated by the South East Local Enterprise Partnership from their share of the Getting Building Fund to the Charleston Trust.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2021)

Priti Patel's fast-track visa scheme for scientists attracted zero applicants in first six months
					

The Home Office says that there have been thousands of applications for other immigration schemes, but none from people who have won prestigious awards.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2021)

🤔


----------



## stavros (Dec 31, 2021)

Outsourcing firm owned by Tory donor treats hospital security staff badly.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## teqniq (Jan 2, 2022)

Truss's snout firmly in the trough:


----------



## two sheds (Jan 2, 2022)

Prime Ministerial material


----------



## not a trot (Jan 2, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Truss's snout firmly in the trough:




Do they serve Pork for lunch ?


----------



## existentialist (Jan 2, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Do they serve Pork for lunch ?


In Trussia, you do not go into the pork: the pork goes into you.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 2, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Prime Ministerial material


Sadly you are right


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 2, 2022)

existentialist said:


> In Trussia, you do not go into the pork: the pork goes into you.


Porklife.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Flavour (Jan 2, 2022)

I have to admit I admire the audacity of it, the polish language lessons. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 2, 2022)

Flavour said:


> I have to admit I admire the audacity of it, the polish language lessons. Wonderful stuff.


Absolutely reeks of "I'm untouchable", though


----------



## teqniq (Jan 2, 2022)

It would appear that Truss has form for this (and attempting to hide it too). A short thread:


----------



## teqniq (Jan 4, 2022)

5 Hertford St seems to be the place to be and they all seem to be briefing against each other now (potential replacements for Johnson that is):









						Rishi Sunak dines at lavish private club days after freezing public sector pay
					

The Chancellor swapped Wagamamas and Pizza Pilgrims for the exclusive surroundings of 5 Hertford Street - where Prince Harry and Meghan Markle had their first date - days after announcing austerity measures following the Covid-19 crisis




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 4, 2022)

And the prize for brown noser of 2022 goes to.....The man who claimed for polish lessons even though he's apparently fluent in polish.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 4, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> And the prize for brown noser of 2022 goes to.....The man who claimed for polish lessons even though he's apparently fluent in polish.



The Parliamentary equivalent of "PMs of support"?


----------



## stavros (Jan 5, 2022)

Bim Afolami says that Emmanuel Macron is "the number one populist in Europe". Orban and, erm, Johnson immediately spring to mind to counter that claim.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 5, 2022)

stavros said:


> Bim Afolami says that Emmanuel Macron is "the number one populist in Europe". Orban and, erm, Johnson immediately spring to mind to counter that claim.


Yebbut...Johnson isn't actually all that good at it. Well, not very good at blending pure populism with some actual, y'know, governing.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 5, 2022)

stavros said:


> Bim Afolami says that Emmanuel Macron is "the number one populist in Europe". Orban and, erm, Johnson immediately spring to mind to counter that claim.


Historically I think the Berlusconi clown had a claim on that title.


----------



## stavros (Jan 5, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Historically I think the Berlusconi clown had a claim on that title.


You're right. I did a bit of a brainstorm for who I could add to Orban and Johnson (I think the Polish leader is a bit of a knob, if I recall correctly), and forgot about the bunga bunga parties.


----------



## elbows (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 6, 2022)

elbows said:


>



Reading the comments and someone mentioned Joy Morrissey. Passed me by last year. Fucking hell.
Tory MP Joy Morrissey demands a portrait of the Queen 'in every home'


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 6, 2022)

Seeing as it is a 24hour operation with BBC News taking over after the last weather forecast @2am when does Andrew Rosindell think the anthem should be played, just so I know when to change channels or turn on a saved recording.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 6, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Seeing as it is a 24hour operation with BBC News taking over after the last weather forecast @2am when does Andrew Rosindell think the anthem should be played, just so I know when to change channels or turn on a saved recording.


Shows how in touch with reality the twats are.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Reading the comments and someone mentioned Joy Morrissey. Passed me by last year. Fucking hell.
> Tory MP Joy Morrissey demands a portrait of the Queen 'in every home'





Calamity1971 said:


> Reading the comments and someone mentioned Joy Morrissey. Passed me by last year. Fucking hell.
> *Tory MP Joy Morrissey demands a portrait of the Queen 'in every home'*


Mine hangs in the bog. Acts as a great inspiration when I'm bunged up.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 6, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Mine hangs in the bog. Acts as a great inspiration when I'm bunged up.



Get it stenciled in the urinals in every pub toilet and you'd be amazed how much cleaner the floors would get


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 6, 2022)

Just wait until it’s a picture of Charlie we’re all supposed to have on display. Don’t think there will be the same clamour for having that jug-eared twat staring at you.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 6, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Get it stenciled in the urinals in every pub toilet and you'd be amazed how much cleaner the floors would get



Should wee sing or whistle the anthem whilst going ?


----------



## existentialist (Jan 7, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Should wee sing or whistle the anthem whilst going ?


Whistling will be deemed insufficiently respectful. The only acceptable renditions will be those accompanied by the Band Of The Grenadier Guards, a cathedral organ, or a 100 voice choir. Whistling it will constitute an offence against the new policing Bill, punishable by 10 years' imprisonment.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 7, 2022)

they should do it with a kazoo


----------



## existentialist (Jan 7, 2022)

two sheds said:


> they should do it with a kazoo


Fine, if you don't mind this turning up at your door


----------



## teqniq (Jan 7, 2022)

That blew up in their faces rather nicely:


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 7, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Seeing as it is a 24hour operation with BBC News taking over after the last weather forecast @2am when does Andrew Rosindell think the anthem should be played, just so I know when to change channels or turn on a saved recording.



They could replace the Eastenders theme music , or would that be disrespectful to Peggy Mitchell, the real Queen.


----------



## stavros (Jan 7, 2022)

Paul Scully MP on Today this morning:

"We're helping the lowest people, erm, the lowest income people by taking them out of tax."


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 7, 2022)

two sheds said:


> they should do it with a kazoo


Or the wobble board?


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 8, 2022)

Well done News night


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 8, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Covid socialists - they'd be the sort of people to wear masks and get jabbed to protect other people as well as themselves. Next thing you know they'd be wanting other people to wear masks and get jabbed too. Where will it all end?


Aye, but I'm definitely having 'Covid Socialist' on my tombstone. 
'Didn't like champagne, never took cocain, but in 2021 had THREE Covid 19 jabs - he was a COVID SOCIALIST!'

in Latin, natch.


----------



## stavros (Jan 10, 2022)

Michael Gove got stuck in the Broadcasting House lift this morning. Not his fault; could happen to anyone.

He then gets his pop culture confused, saying that Armando Iannucci might be listening and put such a scenario into an episode of W1A.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2022)

Email shows Boris Johnson aide invited No 10 staff to lockdown ‘BYOB’ party
					

Police investigating reports that Martin Reynolds invited 100 employees and PM attended at time when social mixing was banned




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Ming (Jan 11, 2022)

stavros said:


> Michael Gove got stuck in the Broadcasting House lift this morning. Not his fault; could happen to anyone.
> 
> He then gets his pop culture confused, saying that Armando Iannucci might be listening and put such a scenario into an episode of W1A.


As a thought exercise. Imagine being stuck in the lift with the cunt for 30 minutes. And to add extra pleasure imagine the CCTV’s out of action. Makes me smile anyway.


----------



## Ming (Jan 11, 2022)

Actually one missed opportunity was when that gobshite in no10 escaped into that fridge. JUST SOLDER THE FUCKING LOCK SHUT AND TURN THE TEMPERATURE DOWN AS FAR AS IT‘LL GO!! Could even throw in a penguin or three before doing the lock.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 11, 2022)

Ming said:


> Actually one missed opportunity was when that gobshite in no10 escaped into that fridge. JUST SOLDER THE FUCKING LOCK SHUT AND TURN THE TEMPERATURE DOWN AS FAR AS IT‘LL GO!! Could even throw in a penguin or three before doing the lock.


Would it be possible in this fantasy to have kuensburg in there too?


----------



## Ming (Jan 11, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Would it be possible in this fantasy to have kuensburg in there too?


Well the more who go in the longer they’d survive as they’d end up resorting to cannibalism if we kept an oxygen supply going. It would be a fine example of survival (i use that word very broadly) of the fittest Tories love so much. We could demonstrate the entrepreneurial spirit also by filming the whole thing and selling it on a pay to view basis. Apart from the unwaged who get to watch for free. Actually we could increase their benefits as an incentive.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 11, 2022)

Ming said:


> Well the more who go in the longer they’d survive as they’d end up resorting to cannibalism if we kept an oxygen supply going. It would be a fine example of survival (i use that word very broadly) of the fittest Tories love so much. We could demonstrate the entrepreneurial spirit also by filming the whole thing and selling it on a pay to view basis. Apart from the unwaged who get to watch for free. Actually we could increase their benefits as an incentive.


Squid games in a Smeg. I like it. 
Goes off to phone Alan partridges agent.


----------



## Ming (Jan 11, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Squid games in a Smeg. I like it.
> Goes off to phone Alan partridges agent.


Could you imagine being on a close protection unit for these cunts? They must know what they’re protecting. This guy is quite interesting. Ex-para and SAS. Became a peace campaigner. He ended up on ‘the circuit’ of ex soldiers protecting VIP’s. This is a very good presentation about how military training changes people. BTW I passed the pre-selection course for The Artists Rifles myself (TA regiment).


----------



## elbows (Jan 11, 2022)

Ming said:


> As a thought exercise. Imagine being stuck in the lift with the cunt for 30 minutes. And to add extra pleasure imagine the CCTV’s out of action. Makes me smile anyway.


I dont need to imagine, there is a Hancock episode I can make use of. Although this version of it has been shrunk and somewhat smurfified.


----------



## gosub (Jan 11, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Well done News night



Butter adverts and Disney contracts have blunted its edge a bit


----------



## gosub (Jan 11, 2022)

Ming said:


> As a thought exercise. Imagine being stuck in the lift with the cunt for 30 minutes. And to add extra pleasure imagine the CCTV’s out of action. Makes me smile anyway.


Would entirely depend on the music playing in the lift


----------



## prunus (Jan 11, 2022)

gosub said:


> Would entirely depend on the music playing in the lift


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2022)

The Met Police's response raises more questions than it answers about No 10’s Christmas parties - Good Law Project
					

Before Christmas, we wrote to the Metropolitan Police asking them to explain or reverse their refusal to investigate the unlawful parties alleged to have taken place at No 10 Downing Street in December 2020.  We’ve now...




					goodlawproject.org


----------



## brogdale (Jan 12, 2022)

Badgers said:


> The Met Police's response raises more questions than it answers about No 10’s Christmas parties - Good Law Project
> 
> 
> Before Christmas, we wrote to the Metropolitan Police asking them to explain or reverse their refusal to investigate the unlawful parties alleged to have taken place at No 10 Downing Street in December 2020.  We’ve now...
> ...


If they've really put this in writing...extraordinary:



> Their attempts to justify that decision really don’t make sense. First they say they relied on the Government’s assurances that no rules had been broken. *Then they say there would have been no point in interviewing No 10 staff about the parties because they would have refused to answer questions that exposed them to a risk of prosecution.* In what other crime would police decline to investigate because the suspected offender assured them no rules had been broken? And those justifications can’t both be true; if no rules were broken, there’s no risk of self-incrimination.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 12, 2022)

We can't interview them because we think they're guilty


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2022)

> The top civil servant investigating parties at Downing Street has again been implicated in withholding information from public scrutiny – this time relating to the Grenfell Tower fire.











						Partygate investigator helped shield No.10 from scrutiny over Grenfell
					

Revealed: Emails show how Sue Gray was consulted over decision to withhold information about fatal fire




					www.opendemocracy.net


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 17, 2022)

My vacuous, thick tory MP hosted a zoom conference call for Young Conservatives to put questions to Priti Patel; seems that it didn't go as he expected! 



His message contribution is very revealing!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 17, 2022)

❤️


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 18, 2022)

Bridgen getting a good heckling earlier.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 18, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> ❤️



And...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2022)

Tip of the iceberg... 









						Tens of thousands ‘have died at home without adequate care during pandemic’
					

Exclusive ‘Drastic’ increase in people dying at home means health and care providers have struggled to respond, warns leading charity




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 18, 2022)

brogdale said:


> And...



Lovely, they really are having a shit time and its wonderful to watch.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## stavros (Jan 18, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


>



The Home Office said no, because Ms Patel couldn't commit that much of her time to standing on the Dover cliffs.


----------



## Ming (Jan 18, 2022)

Badgers said:


>



They’re both poorly and accurately named. Tory in Gaelic means ‘the pursued‘ (a criminal) which is accurate. ’Conservative’ though. It implies personal responsibility, fiscal responsibility, paying the bills,living within one’s means, etc. This is a poor description of the modern party. Their only goal is to raid and acquire  assets from the public sphere and tax payers. I’m not at all surprised their drug of choice seems to be cocaine.


----------



## stavros (Jan 19, 2022)

James Heappey MP made the case for cutting Johnson some slack this morning, his reasoning being that the situation in Ukraine is too serious.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 19, 2022)

Gotta marvel at how this right-wing hack somehow thinks this (one redeeming?) aspect of Wakeford can be deployed to discredit him.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2022)

(((Donor's)))


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 20, 2022)

Badgers said:


>



How can this be, surely there's a paper trail?


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 20, 2022)

stavros said:


> James Heappey MP made the case for cutting Johnson some slack this morning, his reasoning being that the situation in Ukraine is too serious.


Too serious to trust this bunch of charlatans with


----------



## stavros (Jan 20, 2022)

I'd heard about Jonathan Gullis, but last night on C4 News was my first direct exposure to his musings. I'm certain at one point he referred to his former colleague as Christian Wokeford.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> How can this be, surely there's a paper trail?


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 21, 2022)

Fabricunt is thick as mince.


----------



## Ming (Jan 22, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Fabricunt is thick as mince.



C’mon! He knows he’s full of shit (sorry just realised he’s trolling!).


----------



## MrSki (Jan 22, 2022)

Ming said:


> C’mon! He knows he’s full of shit (sorry just realised he’s trolling!).


Sir Michael Take is a bit of a clue.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2022)

Strap in people 🙄

At least Covid is over 🤣





__





						Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
					





					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## teqniq (Jan 22, 2022)

Yes, Saw this earlier as well:









						Jack Monroe’s thread about the true cost of inflation ‘as it happens to people with the least’ is an important read
					

Slightly lost in the midst of everything else that’s going on right now was the news this week that inflation rose to 5.4% in December, its highest rate for 30 years. The 5.4% figure prompted Jack Monroe – the @BootstrapCook – to share some figures about the ‘real cost of inflation as it happens...




					www.thepoke.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Yes, Saw this earlier as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a depressing but well written thing


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 22, 2022)

Badgers said:


> It is a depressing but well written thing


She did an interview on lbc with James O'Brien. Worth a listen. 
Hats of to jack, she struggles with depression but still fights on.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> She did an interview on lbc with James O'Brien. Worth a listen.
> Hats of to jack, she struggles with depression but still fights on.


She is gold. Hope that Marcus Rashford sponsor's her 👍

Hate to see her online detractors, especially given her mental health issues.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## ska invita (Jan 22, 2022)

Sunday times lead story - timed to add weight to the blackmail thing it would seem









						Nusrat Ghani: I was sacked as a minister ‘because I was a Muslim’
					

A Muslim Conservative MP has accused a party whip of telling her she was fired from her ministerial job because of her faith




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 22, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>




Gotta be son of Rees mog the slippery weasel


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice to see Raab flailing like a pissed windmill on  Sunday Morning with Sophie Raworth.
We have the fastest growing economy in the G7.
It must be true he said it at least four times.
If you want to present a losing argument, send Raab.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 23, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> Nice to see Raab flailing like a pissed windmill on  Sunday Morning with Sophie Raworth.
> We have the fastest growing economy in the G7.
> It must be true he said it at least four times.
> If you want to present a losing argument, send Raab.


TBF, they've only got losing arguments left...


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 23, 2022)

existentialist said:


> TBF, they've only got losing arguments left...


Although it is a pleasure to behold.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 23, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> Nice to see Raab flailing like a pissed windmill on  Sunday Morning with Sophie Raworth.
> We have the fastest growing economy in the G7.
> It must be true he said it at least four times.
> If you want to present a losing argument, send Raab.


Didn't see this but, of course when an economy exhibits one of the worst contractions a larger than average recovery bounce is kinda inevitable.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Didn't see this but, of course when an economy exhibits one of the worst contractions a larger than average recovery bounce is kinda inevitable.


It was just words for him to spout in between saying how rubbish Keir Starmer’s Labour Party would be.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 23, 2022)

Waddacunt


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Waddacunt
> 
> View attachment 307153


It's not apparent that the dead rodent on his head is real.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (Jan 23, 2022)

I do think all this "he wrote the rules" is wildly optimistic, I doubt he's written any fucking rules since he's been there.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 23, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I do think all this "he wrote the rules" is wildly optimistic, I doubt he's written any fucking rules since he's been there.



Ostensibly he's the CEO of Post-Brexit Britain. Its rather a shock for those not already aware of how the world actually works to discover that just because your in charge doesn't mean you have any responsibility towards the company or for its actions.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## agricola (Jan 24, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>




It is a shame that what Agnew said there will get subsumed into this wider row, because all the horrors he points to have been responsible for an awful lot of other "mistakes" that have cost the public purse so much down the years.   The idea of fraud doesn't occur to them because, to put the most positive available slant on it, it never does.


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 25, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I do think all this "he wrote the rules" is wildly optimistic, I doubt he's written any fucking rules since he's been there.



He wrote "Top" on the back of the wallpaper before it was pasted up. In Latin


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2022)

Great value for money this lot...









						Liz Truss flew by private jet to Australia at cost of £500,000 to taxpayers
					

Liz Truss flew by private jet to Australia at cost of £500,000 to taxpayers




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 27, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Great value for money this lot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems reasonable to be honest. 

The cost of flying her back is definitely outrageous though.


----------



## Carvaged (Jan 27, 2022)

It's back to the future with this one. Expensive Tory scam-fiasco from the Major era coming back to haunt them in an outcome that was predicted at the time and should be a surprise to nobody:



> UK seeks to unwind £7.6bn housing deal with Guy Hands’ Annington Homes​Ministry of Defence wants to take back ownership of tens of thousands of properties sold off in 1996
> 
> The move is likely to spark a legal battle between the MoD and Hands’ business, Terra Firma, over whether the government can force through the acquisition of the estate. Terra Firma, which is headed by Hands, bought Annington from Nomura Holdings for £3.2bn in 2012. However, Hands was also part of the Nomura team that struck the original 1996 deal.
> 
> ...








						Subscribe to read | Financial Times
					

News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




					www.ft.com


----------



## stavros (Jan 27, 2022)

He also went on to quote one of the ten commandments.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 27, 2022)

stavros said:


> View attachment 307657
> 
> He also went on to quote one of the ten commandments.


Blustercunt been coveting his neighbour's donkey again?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 28, 2022)

So when are they going to look into cocaine use in houses of parliment?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 29, 2022)

Normal country.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 29, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Normal country.



Fuck me. One bloke with ear defenders, a watch and a big wooden mallet. How difficult is that?

Whose pub landlord did they contract it out to?


----------



## stavros (Jan 29, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Normal country.



So, the bell ends...


----------



## brogdale (Jan 29, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Normal country.



Ask not for whom the Ben bongs....


----------



## not a trot (Jan 29, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Normal country.



A special occasion being when Johnson tells the truth. Now that would save us a fucking fortune, as they'd never be rung.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 30, 2022)

I'm not attempting to promote the fbpe tweeter...merely promoting the clip:





> _...our Baltic allies across the Black Sea..._


----------



## Spandex (Jan 30, 2022)

brogdale said:


> _...our Baltic allies across the Black Sea..._


She can only be referring to the Kievan Rus, the ethno-nationalistic basis for Putin's claims on Ukraine. Their empire stretched from the Baltic to the Black Sea. Has she let slip a secret alliance with Putin? Listen to the robotic, unconvincing way she criticised Putin. The truth revealed!

That or she's a fucking idiot who knows not of what she speaks.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 30, 2022)

Spandex said:


> She can only be referring to the Kievan Rus, the ethno-nationalistic basis for Putin's claims on Ukraine. Their empire stretched from the Baltic to the Black Sea. Has she let slip a secret alliance with Putin? Listen to the robotic, unconvincing way she criticised Putin. The truth revealed!
> 
> That or she's a fucking idiot who knows not of what she speaks.


Eh, is it necessarily an "_or_", there..?


----------



## agricola (Jan 30, 2022)

Spandex said:


> She can only be referring to the Kievan Rus, the ethno-nationalistic basis for Putin's claims on Ukraine. Their empire stretched from the Baltic to the Black Sea. Has she let slip a secret alliance with Putin? Listen to the robotic, unconvincing way she criticised Putin. The truth revealed!
> 
> That or she's a fucking idiot who knows not of what she speaks.



She could be speaking from a Byzantine perspective, vis-a-vis the Varangian Guard.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 31, 2022)

"Liz Truss has tested positive for Covid, shortly after sitting in a packed House of Commons without wearing a mask."

"Very few Tory MPs, including on the Commons frontbench, wore masks in the Commons on Monday"











						Liz Truss tests positive for Covid after speaking in packed Commons
					

Foreign secretary had also attended packed meeting of Tory MPs without a mask and was due to fly with Boris Johnson to Ukraine




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## stavros (Feb 1, 2022)

Christopher Chope, is a discussion about the changes to the Highway Code, claims that drivers pay "road tax".


----------



## stavros (Feb 2, 2022)

Yesterday Tobias Elwood "refuses to get drawn into" the calls for Johnson to resign, at least until the Gray report is published in full.

Today he tells the PM to fuck off (I paraphrase).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 2, 2022)

Levelling Up White paper is out and it is laughably bad


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 2, 2022)

link?


----------



## 8ball (Feb 2, 2022)

gawkrodger said:


> Levelling Up White paper is out and it is laughably bad



I am shocked by this news.


----------



## MrSki (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2022)

gawkrodger said:


> Levelling Up White paper is out and it is laughably bad


It would have been a much greater surprise if it had been competent and well-conceived


----------



## existentialist (Feb 6, 2022)

MrSki said:


>



He knows he's fucking dissembling. Cynical cunt.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 6, 2022)

gawkrodger said:


> Levelling Up White paper is out and it is laughably bad


"The News Quiz" on Friday did a bit of a number on it. It sounds surreal.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 6, 2022)

Is it because power companies are heavily invested in by the pension funds that provide for the rich when they retire at 60


----------



## extra dry (Feb 6, 2022)

Covers many topics, including Boris, wages for nurses, foreign hospitals, England v Scotland rugby and cooking, but the Torys figure highly.

 It is an hour-long but you can play at 2xspeed.  unless the urban censors are out and about.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 6, 2022)

Kwarteng is a vile apologist lying piece of shit


----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Kwarteng is a vile apologist lying piece of shit


Yep; here he is laughing along with the vermin Treasury front bench the other day when the poor people were mentioned...


----------



## two sheds (Feb 7, 2022)

UK drops ‘absurd’ case against Greenpeace for dropping rocks in sea
					

Judge rebukes Marine Management Organisation for prosecution over direct action to stop bottom trawling




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## brogdale (Feb 9, 2022)

Thick, sociopath.


----------



## gosub (Feb 9, 2022)

Bring back fracking, says Jacob Rees-Mogg
					

Boris Johnson has been urged by a cabinet minister to return to fracking amid concern among Tory MPs




					www.thetimes.co.uk
				




It won't reduce costs, gas exports went up during the energy price spike.  If you want to reduce costs sort out whats happened to the strategic reserves.

It may contaminate the water table (alraming high amount of water table round the world is contaminited for various reasons.  Not having a fucked water table has its advantages some of them even result in commercial competivity if you are that way inclined) And it may cause earth quakes - not biggies but enough to fuck up the milling machines of one of the UK 's (and Europe's) largest exporters


----------



## teqniq (Feb 9, 2022)

Utter fucking twat.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 9, 2022)

Absolute fucking state of this:









						Pupils shouldn’t be criticising Boris Johnson in class, says education secretary
					

Pupils shouldn’t be allowed to criticise Boris Johnson in class, says education secretary




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## teqniq (Feb 9, 2022)

A fully paid up member of the 'we can do what the fuck we like brigade' Apparently the speech he gave was at a do at 55 Tufton St. home of the ERG and other completely unsavoury lobbying groups.









						Jacob Rees-Mogg caught on video joking about No 10 Christmas party fiasco
					

The cabinet minister joked about potential police investigations to crowd at think thank




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## magneze (Feb 9, 2022)

They've been busy today.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 9, 2022)

Aside from the fracking side of things


the last time Jacobs company invested in anything involved with natural fuel rigs


was it not made into a movie starring markie mark


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 10, 2022)

Please Prime Minister,  do somthing about the traffic jams at the Port of Dover, which have nothing to do with brexit :


----------



## brogdale (Feb 10, 2022)

enjoying this


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 10, 2022)

brogdale said:


> enjoying this



I hope she gets the leadership.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 10, 2022)

brogdale said:


> enjoying this



Not so much out of her depth, as "oh dear, the cable on the bathysphere has snapped".


----------



## brogdale (Feb 10, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Not so much out of her depth, as "oh dear, the cable on the bathysphere has snapped".


As reported by the Guardian...



> During an icy press conference after the talks, Lavrov said the two sides had found little common ground and that the talks contained “nothing secret, no trust. Just slogans shouted from the tribunes.”
> 
> “I’m honestly disappointed that our conversation turned out like the mute with the deaf. We appear to be listening but we’re not hearing anything. Our detailed explanations fell on unprepared ground,” Lavrov said.
> 
> “It’s like when they say that Russia is waiting for the ground to freeze so that tanks can easily enter Ukraine,” he added. “It seems that our British colleagues were on similar ground today, off of which bounced all the facts we presented them.”


and...


> When the press conference ended, Lavrov walked off briskly, leaving Truss alone at the podium.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 10, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Not so much out of her depth, as "oh dear, the cable on the bathysphere has snapped".


They should melt with shame. Embarrassing crew of complete puddings.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 10, 2022)

World-beating British diplomacy, scrabbling for dead cat relevance for domestic consumption.

My old man retired from the diplomatic service 21 years ago. In a way, I'm glad he's deaf and is refusing to read newspapers now


----------



## brogdale (Feb 10, 2022)

Nice photo-op, though...


----------



## two sheds (Feb 10, 2022)

Is that photo from the Rostov and Voronezh oblasts?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 10, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Is that photo from the Rostov and Voronezh oblasts?


By the look on her gormless chops I'd say that someone had just asked her a real toughie like which country are you in.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 10, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Nice photo-op, though...
> 
> View attachment 309524


"Just think of the pork market you could hold in this square"


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## stavros (Feb 10, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Kwarteng is a vile apologist lying piece of shit


I've just watched him on that new Marr-ish thing the BBC have on on a Sunday morning. His line of argument, when Raworth told him official statisticians said the PM was talking bollocks on crime, was: "If you discount all the types of crime which are going up or remaining steady, then crime is coming down".


----------



## gosub (Feb 11, 2022)

Kremlin cites Truss error as evidence West doesn't understand Ukraine conflict
					

MOSCOW (Reuters) -The Kremlin on Friday cited a geographical gaffe by British Foreign Secretary Liz Truss as an example of how poorly informed Western leaders were about the subject matter in the East-West standoff over Ukraine.  Britain dismissed the comments as propaganda and said Truss had...




					news.yahoo.com
				




All staff can do is provide her with the information.  If Foreign Secretary Truss doesn't absorb it, thats not being 'poorly informed'.  There is no way, Rostov & Voronezh haven't featured in her briefing papers...where does SHE think the troops she was sent to express concern over have come from?  She had over a week to prepare.   
I don't blame Lavarov for being fucked off.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 11, 2022)

gosub said:


> Kremlin cites Truss error as evidence West doesn't understand Ukraine conflict
> 
> 
> MOSCOW (Reuters) -The Kremlin on Friday cited a geographical gaffe by British Foreign Secretary Liz Truss as an example of how poorly informed Western leaders were about the subject matter in the East-West standoff over Ukraine.  Britain dismissed the comments as propaganda and said Truss had...
> ...


Her behaviour, in a competent government, might look like a studied insult. I guess that the fact that our government, and its ministers, are so patently incompetent means that at least we don't have to worry about Putin interpreting it as such.


----------



## gosub (Feb 11, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Her behaviour, in a competent government, might look like a studied insult. I guess that the fact that our government, and its ministers, are so patently incompetent means that at least we don't have to worry about Putin interpreting it as such.


Thing is, I think she's the next Prime Minister.  Tories going to take a kicking in the locals, and the coucillers that take will have seen the spat between 10 and 11 over hospitials if nothing else so unless an outsider comes through it'll be her.  And I tell you, i saw the photos her dressing up in tank gear like a certain former Prime Minister.  Biggest difference between Thatcher and this bunch of clowns -she'd  fuck off and spend a couple of hours a day sat in car parked up somewhere with just the driver and the radio on whilst she read the shit she needed to read without being distracted.  This lot seem to think distraction IS the job.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2022)

Might be that I'm a few into Friday, but this looks like being a contender for tweet of the week to me...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## stavros (Feb 12, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


>



"Your specialist subject?"
"The works and style of Amy Winehouse."


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 12, 2022)

stavros said:


> "Your specialist subject?"
> "The works and style of Amy Winehouse."


Not sure she'd get past  ' And your name is' ?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 12, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Might be that I'm a few into Friday, but this looks like being a contender for tweet of the week to me...
> 
> View attachment 309658


This beats it


----------



## teqniq (Feb 12, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


>



Reminds me of Cruella De Ville.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 12, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Reminds me of Cruella De Ville.


She's getting likened to Philomena Cunk on the twitter sphere.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 12, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> She's getting likened to Philomena Cunk on the twitter sphere.


Why? I had to google her. There isn't much of a passing resemblance.


----------



## MrSki (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 13, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Why? I had to google her. There isn't much of a passing resemblance.


Philomena Cunk is known for being thick and asking stupid questions to leading scientists etc


----------



## existentialist (Feb 13, 2022)

MrSki said:


>


That just doubled the brainpower.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 13, 2022)

Anyone in Yorkshire with a baseball bat?


----------



## Fairweather (Feb 13, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Anyone in Yorkshire with a baseball bat?



I’m in Yorkshire but I don’t own a baseball bat. Guess my bare hands will have to do if I bump into the cunt.


----------



## Fairweather (Feb 14, 2022)

Great response from today’s Yorkshire Post.









						A Valentine's Day love letter to Lord Moylan
					

On Friday night Lord Moylan took aim at The Yorkshire Post.




					www.yorkshirepost.co.uk
				




_‘Again, I am sorry, but I must advise you that this newspaper and its editor cannot be bought nor harangued into toeing your line. It will continue to fight for a fair deal for Yorkshire and the North’.

Well said!_


----------



## stavros (Feb 15, 2022)

I don't think there's a dedicated Liz Truss thread, although that could change in time. Anyway, this morning she finally put to bed the theory that Putin's plans for Ukraine are affected by whether Johnson lies about crime statistics. What gives her even more credit is that she didn't even have to be asked about it.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2022)

Not new #ToryScum information to most of us but they should all be killed.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 24, 2022)

Badgers said:


>




But the bus?


----------



## two sheds (Feb 24, 2022)

Does that mean only 39 new hospitals?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 24, 2022)

Seriously?


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 24, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Seriously?
> 
> View attachment 311705


"I can't believe the tiger ate my face, said supporter of face-eating tigers party."


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 26, 2022)

When even the fluffy silly parody accounts just give up and call you a cunt you've seriously fucked up.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 26, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> When even the fluffy silly parody accounts just give up and call you a cunt you've seriously fucked up.



Cunt.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 26, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> When even the fluffy silly parody accounts just give up and call you a cunt you've seriously fucked up.



Fucking arsehole.


----------



## Storm Fox (Feb 26, 2022)

This lot are so incompetent. Gaining a few percentage points back in the polls should be easy, but they seem to be fucking that up. With this and delaying the sanctions against the oligarchs. I would have thought only the most ardent Daily Mail loon be against letting some Ukrainian refugees stay. They would gain more from the centre right than loose from the la la land of the party.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 26, 2022)

The only good thing we've done that matters is giving them an arseload of AT weapons.




What's the weather like in Ukraine Mr Cleverly? Sandstorms?


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 27, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> What's the weather like in Ukraine Mr Cleverly? Sandstorms?


I bet that kit was flogged to them via some crooked intermediary rather than kindly donated too.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 27, 2022)

Are we at the point of needing a Truss watch thread?


----------



## stavros (Feb 27, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> When even the fluffy silly parody accounts just give up and call you a cunt you've seriously fucked up.



Cats think normal humans are cunts, so the English lexicon falls short of what they think of Tories.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2022)

MPs will get a £2,212 pay rise on 1 April, seeing an MP's basic salary go up to £84,144 a year.

The 2.7% rise will come in the same week that millions of workers see their wages hit by a National Insurance increase.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 1, 2022)

Badgers said:


> MPs will get a £2,212 pay rise on 1 April, seeing an MP's basic salary go up to £84,144 a year.
> 
> The 2.7% rise will come in the same week that millions of workers see their wages hit by a National Insurance increase.


 
Let's hope others follow suit. Doubt it though.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 1, 2022)

April fools Day, and were the fucking fools.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 1, 2022)

Badgers said:


> MPs will get a £2,212 pay rise on 1 April, seeing an MP's basic salary go up to £84,144 a year.
> 
> The 2.7% rise will come in the same week that millions of workers see their wages hit by a National Insurance increase.


What do you expect? the flow of money from dodgy Russian businessmen is under serious threat. Got to make it up somewhere.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 1, 2022)

Another Labour MP has confirmed they'll donate the increase to charity. Last thing Boris wants is this becoming a "thing".


----------



## two sheds (Mar 1, 2022)

They'll have the whip removed if they're not careful


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 1, 2022)

Bunch of them do it every pay rise.

Its seldom anyone important.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 2, 2022)

Ms Chernukhin and her ex finance minister husband have duel citizenship and properties in Russia as well as UK. I wonder what a heavy duty artillery version of sanctions could do with all that wealth. Thats unless they have paid enough from their well out of reach money to the conservative party to be immune from everything


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 2, 2022)

Badgers said:


> Lubov Chernukhin made two donations, declared in October and December last year.* The first is understood to be a table *at the Black and White Ball, the second a bid in the fundraising auction.


How big was this table, was it unusually long by any chance, and what did she do with it?


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 2, 2022)

Badgers said:


>



£22k NOT to endure a night of karaoke with Liz Truss might have the moths flying out of some Gucci wallets - but this is batshit.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 2, 2022)

Wonder if Sue Gray has anything on atm?


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 2, 2022)

Another Trussy selfie, although this one with Sergey Pechinin, the Russian lobbyist who is able to "open doors" in Westminster for his wealthy clients, will probably not make her Instagram account.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 2, 2022)

What a bunch of stinkers. Wouldn't trust 'em to run a lockdown party let alone a military conflict


----------



## two sheds (Mar 3, 2022)

Student loan changes hit lower earners harder than first thought – IFS
					

Institute for Fiscal Studies says graduates face paying extra £28,000 towards their loan over their lifetime




					www.theguardian.com
				




harder than _who_ first thought? I'm sure the scum knew exactly who it was going to hit.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2022)

I hope to fuck Liz Truss never becomes PM, she's obviously angling for it.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 3, 2022)

Humberto said:


> I hope to fuck Liz Truss never becomes PM, she's obviously angling for it.


She's getting the photo opps in for certain. Ben Wallace's stock is rising, and Priti Patel has about 20 different Bills going through Parliament so is always on the battle field. 

The person whose ambitions are collapsed like soufflé in a cupboard is Rishi, now forever tied to the cost of living crisis. Maybe he could have struck sooner, his time perhaps has passed.


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 3, 2022)

Just seen a news flash that Johnson has awarded Gavin Williamson a knighthood. Fucking hell he must have some really nasty shit on Johnson 😆


----------



## brogdale (Mar 3, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Just seen a news flash that Johnson has awarded Gavin Williamson a knighthood. Fucking hell he must have some really nasty shit on Johnson 😆


Have we got to the bit where we get imprisoned if we refer mantlepiece-man without acknowledging his K?


----------



## stavros (Mar 3, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Just seen a news flash that Johnson has awarded Gavin Williamson a knighthood. Fucking hell he must have some really nasty shit on Johnson 😆


We all do, but that never seems to matter.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 5, 2022)

> What the MoJ hasn't trumpeted, however, is a 44-page document that has been sent to prisons, titled, 'Prepare for your future: Empower yourself for release'. I have seen a copy - and some of the advice it contains is anything but "empowering".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raheem (Mar 5, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


>



They're not even encouraged to pick fruit? Refugees get everything, don't they?


----------



## Humberto (Mar 5, 2022)

Cheeky bastards


----------



## teqniq (Mar 5, 2022)

Nothing to see here, move along.....


----------



## teqniq (Mar 5, 2022)

Also....









						Defence Secretary Received Funding for Private Party from Law Firm Lobbying for Putin’s Sanctioned Banks – Byline Times
					

Along with three other Conservative MPs, Ben Wallace accepted a £10,000 donation from legal giant Squire Patton Boggs, which lobbied on behalf of Gazprombank and others




					bylinetimes.com


----------



## brogdale (Mar 5, 2022)

Endless clown-car...


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 6, 2022)

Paywall bollocks again.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 6, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Paywall bollocks again.


Here you go


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 6, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Here you go


Thanks. Particularly liked this quote:



> Sam Freedman, a former government adviser and a fellow at the Institute for Government think tank, said: “If ever there was an example of grade inflation it’s Gavin Williamson being given a knighthood.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 7, 2022)

The law to prevent cancel culture and ethical purchases (cough, Israel, BP, fossil fuel divestment) means local councils can’t apply sanctions to Russia 


Nice work from the government


----------



## stavros (Mar 9, 2022)

Rehman Chishti MP on Politics Live (from about 15 minutes):

"We can increase our renewables sector, which, as I say, from 2010 has gone up by 500%, whether it's with further drilling in North Sea oil, whether it's more nuclear..."


----------



## stavros (Mar 11, 2022)

Robert Halfon was on radio this morning, advocating for a drop in fuel duty, as if it hadn't been dropping in real terms for the last twelve years.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 11, 2022)

Penny Mordaunt suggests colleagues should not take funds from Tory donor
					

Tory minister issues statement after it emerges Alexander Temerko called her an ‘absolutely uncontrollable woman’




					www.theguardian.com
				






> “Donating to a political party is a social good. It enables democracy and good things to happen in our communities.



Don't you all want to have nice things?


----------



## Ming (Mar 11, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Penny Mordaunt suggests colleagues should not take funds from Tory donor
> 
> 
> Tory minister issues statement after it emerges Alexander Temerko called her an ‘absolutely uncontrollable woman’
> ...


Considering Russian money is balls deep in the Tory party I’m really looking forward to how they attempt to wriggle out of their dodgy connections. Should be fun (assuming we don’t get vaporised of course).


----------



## two sheds (Mar 11, 2022)

yes quite - once the Ukraine debacle is (hopefully) over we will I trust get back to the drip drip drip of Johnson's breaking covid rules and fellating miscellaneous Russian oligarchs.


----------



## Ming (Mar 11, 2022)

two sheds said:


> yes quite - once the Ukraine debacle is (hopefully) over we will I trust get back to the drip drip drip of Johnson's breaking covid rules and fellating miscellaneous Russian oligarchs.


I’d love to know what kompromat they’ve got on BJ. We know with Trump it’s probably ‘the pee pee tape’ (and huge amounts of financial shenanigans). Apparently BJ went to an oligarch party in a villa on a mountain in Italy and left his security team at the base of said mountain. Love to know what he got up to.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 11, 2022)

Could we set up a crowdfunder?


----------



## Ming (Mar 11, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Could we set up a crowdfunder?


Well it would involve giving money to Putin for the files in a time of conflict…but it is BJ…(strokes chin)


----------



## stavros (Mar 12, 2022)

Ming said:


> Considering Russian money is balls deep in the Tory party I’m really looking forward to how they attempt to wriggle out of their dodgy connections. Should be fun (assuming we don’t get vaporised of course).


The current tactic is to say all donations are from registered UK voters, and so completely within the rules. They don't comment on how each donor was granted citizenship, or even in one case a seat in the House of Lords.


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 17, 2022)

Bloody typical, government backtracks on limiting MPs second jobs









						Plans to cap UK MPs’ earnings from second jobs dropped
					

Exclusive: ministers tell Commons standards committee that a ceiling on such earnings would be ‘impractical’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## MrSki (Mar 17, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Bloody typical, government backtracks on limiting MPs second jobs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try and bury it on a good news day. Bastards.


----------



## tim (Mar 17, 2022)

Ming said:


> I’d love to know what kompromat they’ve got on BJ. We know with Trump it’s probably ‘the pee pee tape’ (and huge amounts of financial shenanigans). Apparently BJ went to an oligarch party in a villa on a mountain in Italy and left his security team at the base of said mountain. Love to know what he got up to.


Wiff-waff!

Anyway, the oligarchs in question owns the Independent and the Evening Standard, so that's where to look if he pisses them off.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Raheem (Mar 18, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


>



Strictly speaking, only if we confess.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 18, 2022)

Tory MP says the best way to deal with rising energy bills is to 'get a job'
					

Many people in work are struggling to pay their bills.




					metro.co.uk
				




Another prick I'd never heard of.


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 18, 2022)

They're all trying to out cunt each other


----------



## Ming (Mar 18, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> They're all trying to out cunt each other


Genuinely think they are. They find it funny to insult the people who’s lives they destroying.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2022)

Ming said:


> Genuinely think they are. They find it funny to insult the people who’s lives they destroying.


That recent Gove performance seems to confirm this. I have true loathing for these people. They are genuinely evil. They deserve a bad end, or at the very least, perpetual diarrhoea


----------



## Ming (Mar 18, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> That recent Gove performance seems to confirm this. I have true loathing for these people. They are genuinely evil. They deserve a bad end, or at the very least, perpetual diarrhoea


I feel the same way. It’s the only conclusion you can come to. I suppose the only bad end for them is they have to hang out with other people Iike themselves.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 19, 2022)

Ming said:


> I feel the same way. It’s the only conclusion you can come to. I suppose the only bad end for them is they have to hang out with other people Iike themselves.


I'd just like to hope that each of them has a flash of insight into how they've been, and has to spend the rest of their life cringing at their past awfulness. But I don't suppose that happens often.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 19, 2022)

I think you'll find that people have not forgotten....


----------



## teqniq (Mar 19, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


>



Another take:


----------



## philosophical (Mar 19, 2022)

Fair fucking play?
Fair?
Give the poor diddums a break?
The best play would be if someone shoved a couple of food bank tins of beans up his arse unopened.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 19, 2022)

This could have gone in like three threads, at least. But here is it's natural home.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 19, 2022)

A fine speech from Dowden


----------



## Ming (Mar 19, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> View attachment 315050
> 
> A fine speech from Dowden


I suppose if you could afford a place in Hertfordshire it probably makes sense.


----------



## Ming (Mar 19, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> This could have gone in like three threads, at least. But here is it's natural home.



Hug a husky and call me Dave. Why anyone trusts these cunts anymore blows my mind.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 20, 2022)

.


----------



## stavros (Mar 20, 2022)

Ming said:


> I suppose if you could afford a place in Hertfordshire it probably makes sense.


He bought his gaff through a privet hedge fund.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 21, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## not a trot (Mar 22, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> View attachment 315270


I actually heard two women talking about this on the bus yesterday. "And I bet she has a go at the government, and blame them" was one of the comments.


----------



## not a trot (Mar 22, 2022)

not a trot said:


> I actually heard two women talking about this on the bus yesterday. "And I bet she has a go at the government, and blame them" was one of the comments.


Sorry, didn't come across well. Those women were blaming Mrs Radcliffe for her plight, and that she was the one at fault. And of course she'll make plenty of money from it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 22, 2022)

I am agreeing with you, I'm angry at the victim blaming.


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 22, 2022)

I just made the fatal error of reading the Daily Mirror comments on this 🤮


----------



## agricola (Mar 22, 2022)

not a trot said:


> I actually heard two women talking about this on the bus yesterday. "And I bet she has a go at the government, and blame them" was one of the comments.



On another forum I frequent, someone said it was her fault it happened because she went to Iran, just like it was Terry Waite’s fault for going to Lebanon.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 23, 2022)

I present to you from Private eye (18-30th March) my Local MP Sir Paul Beresford.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## barlimo (Mar 23, 2022)

agricola said:


> On another forum I frequent, someone said it was her fault it happened because she went to Iran, just like it was Terry Waite’s fault for going to Lebanon.


Well The UK is full of stupid bastards, many of them work for the Home Office.


----------



## not a trot (Mar 23, 2022)

barlimo said:


> Well The UK is full of stupid bastards, many of them work for the Home Office.



It's called follow the leader.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 23, 2022)

barlimo said:


> Well The UK is full of stupid bastards, many of them work for the Home Office.



I do get the impression that there's a sign on the office wall there along the lines of "you don't have to be a racist twat to work here but it helps"


----------



## existentialist (Mar 23, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I do get the impression that there's a sign on the office wall there along the lines of "you don't have to be a racist twat to work here but it helps"


I think you probably *do* have to be a racist twat to work there, though. It'd be a pretty tough job if you weren't.


----------



## stavros (Mar 23, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I do get the impression that there's a sign on the office wall there along the lines of "you don't have to be a racist twat to work here but it helps"


Alongside it is this:


----------



## two sheds (Mar 24, 2022)

Oh look more corruption, never mind lets all move on nothing will happen. 









						Matt Hancock failed to disclose messages with Owen Paterson over Covid contracts
					

Health department did not keep full records of meetings with healthcare firm Paterson lobbied for, NAO finds




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## stavros (Mar 25, 2022)

Grant Shapps this morning lambasted the boss of P&O for "knowingly breaking the law".

I agree Grant:


----------



## brogdale (Mar 26, 2022)

Not stupidity, but i thought here was probably the most appropriate place?

Absolute fucking psychos.

Thread:


----------



## teqniq (Mar 26, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Not stupidity, but i thought here was probably the most appropriate place?
> 
> Absolute fucking psychos.
> 
> Thread:



Paywall busted article here


----------



## stavros (Mar 28, 2022)

Nadhim Zahawi repeatedly referred to "the" Ukraine this morning, and three times failed to answer whether teaching assistants should be paid more. Not quite Paxman-Howard, but along those lines.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 30, 2022)

Tory scum alert:


----------



## stavros (Mar 31, 2022)

As WW3 gets a bit dull Partygate is back on the agenda. The briefing given to ministers seems to be that Johnson _didn't_ lie to the House because he said he'd been "given all assurances" that the rules were adhered to. The only reason I can think he'd need such assurances for parties he was at is that he was off his face on something or other.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 1, 2022)

Jenrick on newsnight banging on about the UC taper again. Same old fucking script, The Cunt.
# Tory scum*
*That's one for Badgers x


----------



## brogdale (Apr 1, 2022)

Literally....how shit is your local tory MP?


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 2, 2022)

Don't know where to put this tweet so this will do.


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 2, 2022)

Just been reading that. Fucking grim.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 2, 2022)

Not nicking it so credit where it is due.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 2, 2022)

MrSki said:


> Not nicking it so credit where it is due.





"Warburtons: Rapers born and bred"


----------



## tim (Apr 2, 2022)

Ed Davey will be flexing his little orange mallet tonight


Somerton and Frome was a Liberal seat until fairly recently.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 2, 2022)

Perhaps I am being terribly judgemental here, but it does seem to me that sexual harassment is baked in to the Tory philosophy. I appreciate that there are plenty of examples of sexual offensiveness from MPs of other parties, but I don't get the sense of them being nearly so well-facilitated - and covered for afterwards - by the parties themselves. 

And then there's the corruption...


----------



## tim (Apr 2, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Perhaps I am being terribly judgemental here, but it does seem to me that sexual harassment is baked in to the Tory philosophy. I appreciate that there are plenty of examples of sexual offensiveness from MPs of other parties, but I don't get the sense of them being nearly so well-facilitated - and covered for afterwards - by the parties themselves.
> 
> And then there's the corruption...


The Liberals gave us Cyril Smith and Clement Freud at a time when they only had four other MP's, one of whom was Jeremy Thorpe who sent out hitmen to whack his estranged lover. Being Liberal assasins they messed up and topped Rinka, the great dane, instead.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 2, 2022)

tim said:


> The Liberals gave us Cyril Smith and Clement Freud at a time when they only had four other MP's, one of whom was Jeremy Thorpe who sent out hitmen to whack his estranged lover. Being Liberal assasins they messed up and topped Rinka, the great dane, instead.


Like I said, I don't think the Tories have any monopoly on this. But they certainly seem to go in for it in a much bigger way, given that the examples you give are some decades old!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 3, 2022)

"golly gosh we're struggling to"


----------



## Wolveryeti (Apr 3, 2022)

This photo is just amazing. Loving the lines racked onto a baking tin. Also the serious pose that says - 'Dont get me wrong, I'm a libertine, but also a bit of a thinker'


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 3, 2022)

Makes a change from that Osborne pic I suppose



ETA: great minds 😀


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 3, 2022)

A baking tin - why? Surely everyone’s got a copy of Dark Side if the Moon to rack up on


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 3, 2022)

Does look like he needs a bit of cheering up tbh


----------



## Cerv (Apr 3, 2022)

he's made a bit of a mess of those lines hasn't he?
looks like a load spilt down the side and stuck in the rim.

what needed pixelating. I'm curious.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 3, 2022)

Cerv said:


> he's made a bit of a mess of those lines hasn't he?
> looks like a load spilt down the side and stuck in the rim.
> 
> what needed pixelating. I'm curious.



It’s like the coke snorting scenes in “Peaky Blinders” - I don’t think anyone has managed to successfully hoover a single speck in 6 series, they just spread it round the table


----------



## Petcha (Apr 3, 2022)

What a weird picture. He looks fairly sober and coherent. Certainly more than me after a night caning it, which presumably he was doing given the daylight coming through the window. Who the hell took that?

His wife (who he was paying £51k a year for her part time job working for him) appears to have been living quite a nice life herself going on her Facebook. What a fall from grace. Having your name mowed into your massive front lawn by the gardener, all class. She actually complains that his London tax payer funded parliamentary flat was 'the size of a postage stamp' on there. The agony.





__





						Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 3, 2022)

There must be a tale behind that photo. I'm Northern so I know all about making as little coke as I can afford spread out as far as possible but that's ridiculous.


----------



## gosub (Apr 3, 2022)

Boris Johnson resigning for breaking law would 'send wrong message' to Putin, says MSP
					

BORIS Johnson’s resignation would be a boost for Vladimir Putin, a Conservative MSP has claimed.




					www.heraldscotland.com
				





Um, not sure I follow the 'logic' here unless he's worried the message is hold our pint whilst we make Liz Truss PM


----------



## Petcha (Apr 3, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> There must be a tale behind that photo. I'm Northern so I know all about making as little coke as I can afford spread out as far as possible but that's ridiculous.



There's at least three lines racked up there, probably 4 so there must have others present. Anyway, on a human level, he's got two young kids so this isn't fun for them. The Mail is claiming it's a stitch up by the Russians to destabilise our government by bringing down the MP for Somerset and Froome, and warning other MPs to watch their backs in case it happens to them.


----------



## gosub (Apr 3, 2022)

Petcha said:


> There's at least three lines racked up there, probably 4 so there must have others present. Anyway, on a human level, he's got two young kids so this isn't fun for them. The Mail is claiming it's a stitch up by the Russians to destabilise our government by bringing down the MP for Somerset and Froome, and warning other MPs to watch their backs in case it happens to them.


Only if they borrow money off Russians to spend on coke and prostitutes


----------



## teqniq (Apr 3, 2022)

gosub said:


> Boris Johnson resigning for breaking law would 'send wrong message' to Putin, says MSP
> 
> 
> BORIS Johnson’s resignation would be a boost for Vladimir Putin, a Conservative MSP has claimed.
> ...


It smells somewhat of desperation which is kinda weird seeing as there have been plenty of scenarios where the arsehole should have resigned but did not. To think he may consider or by forced into resigning right now is fanciful.


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 3, 2022)

Petcha said:


> There's at least three lines racked up there, probably 4 so there must have others present. Anyway, on a human level, he's got two young kids so this isn't fun for them. The Mail is claiming it's a stitch up by the Russians to destabilise our government by bringing down the MP for Somerset and Froome, and warning other MPs to watch their backs in case it happens to them.


I get that as a theory but he's not exactly a household name, not even in Frome!


----------



## gosub (Apr 3, 2022)

teqniq said:


> It smell somewhat of desperation which is kinda weird seeing as there have been plenty of scenarios where the arsehole should have resigned but did not. To think he may consider or by forced into resigning right now is fanciful.


Well I agree its not going to happen.  But "In the UK we expect leaders to be law abiding and trustworthy" seems like the right message to me


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 3, 2022)

How difficult is is not be a leering sex offender ? I know I have an internal kinda moral code going on but surely it can’t be difficult to act respectfully when out and about


----------



## Petcha (Apr 3, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> How difficult is is not be a leering sex offender ? I know I have an internal kinda moral code going on but surely it can’t be difficult to act respectfully when out and about



Even creepier is that he texted the girl in the morning to ask if she was proud to have stayed in an MP's flat, like he's Brad Pitt or something. Just gross.


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 3, 2022)

Shocked that he was found out.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 3, 2022)

BORIS Johnson’s resignation would be a boost for Vladimir Putin, a Conservative MSP has claimed.  ... sounds like direct from the kremlin propaganda that the conservative party is being paid to trot out


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 3, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



A tried and tested way of wriggling out of any consequences


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 3, 2022)

Fucking state of this.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## gosub (Apr 3, 2022)

I feel more sorry for Harriet Warbarton.  (and Jamis Wallis's wife too while I'm at it)


----------



## gosub (Apr 3, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> View attachment 316960


I can see why he is in hospital


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 3, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> View attachment 316960


Living in a post satire age, I don't know whether this is true or not. But surely a better response would be 'it's some flour, I wanted to own the snowflakes'


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 3, 2022)

Apparently it’s a spoof but Iwantobelieve


----------



## two sheds (Apr 3, 2022)

Baking tray, baking powder what did YOU think it was? Eh?


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 3, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Fucking state of this.



Sarah Vine is (ex-) Mrs Michael Gove. No further comment.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 3, 2022)

Cerv said:


> he's made a bit of a mess of those lines hasn't he?
> looks like a load spilt down the side and stuck in the rim.
> 
> what needed pixelating. I'm curious.


A chang-chopping credit card presumably, maybe the number was visible?


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 3, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> View attachment 316960


Cue sponsorship from Proctor and Gamble


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 3, 2022)

> A close relative of the Conservative MP David Warburton was offered a lucrative advisory role at the firm of a businessman who had provided the politician with an undeclared loan of up to £150,000 for a holiday rental property, the Guardian can reveal.
> 
> The party has removed the whip from the MP for Somerton and Frome, who is understood to be facing allegations of sexual harassment, cocaine use and failing to declare a loan from Roman Joukovski, a financial adviser who specialised in offshore tax advice and providing tier one “golden” investor visas to foreign citizens.
> 
> ...


----------



## prunus (Apr 3, 2022)

Shocked. Shocked I tell you. Corrupt Tory MP? Rotten to the core? Say it ain’t so.


----------



## Ming (Apr 3, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Shocked that he was found out.


I’d love to read the admission notes. A standard question is ‘do you take recreational drugs?’.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 4, 2022)

Ming said:


> I’d love to read the admission notes. A standard question is ‘do you take recreational drugs?’.


No, never, and I only drink two pints a week as well


----------



## Ming (Apr 4, 2022)

William of Walworth said:


> No, never, and I only drink two pints a week as well


Yep! ROFL! A doctor's trope is double what people admit to drinking and half what they say their methadone prescription was prior to admission.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## prunus (Apr 5, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>




Shouldn’t there be an ‘or’ in there before the penultimate ‘choose’?  I mean obviously I don’t care and they can get to fuck and fuck themselves while they’re getting there, but I do like a bit of logical consistency in my political advertising.*

* My life is a long string of disappointments, yes.


----------



## philosophical (Apr 5, 2022)

It is now a simple choice, the evils of Conservatism verses the risk of the evils of nationalism.
I would hold my nose and vote SNP, not for positive reasons, but to resist the established cunts.


----------



## prunus (Apr 5, 2022)

philosophical said:


> It is now a simple choice, the evils of Conservatism verses the risk of the evils of nationalism.
> I would hold my nose and vote SNP, not for positive reasons, but to resist the established cunts.



Personally I would always vote labour by default, and always have, peg often firmly on nose, except when tactically voting out Tory scum where labour has no chance.


----------



## philosophical (Apr 5, 2022)

I simply have an inherent problem with the concept of nationalism and nations.
An accident of birth is what we’re subject to, and then we might find ourselves in a position where somebody in power decides what your national duty or expectations should be.
Or worse, when somebody in power in one ‘nation’ declares there is superiority over another ‘nation’.
None of all that stuff sits easily with me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2022)

William of Walworth said:


> No, never, and I only drink two pints a week as well



are you missing a 0?


----------



## Cerv (Apr 5, 2022)

Sneaking “a hard border with your neighbours” in the list of bad things there. Like we’re not supposed to notice Brexit.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 5, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> are you missing a 0?


You never know


----------



## Serene (Apr 6, 2022)

The Tories have taken us back to the 70`s. They were calling Corbyn and warning people that he would take us back to the 70`s! The Tories have done it.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 6, 2022)

Thanks a lot, shit heads.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2022)

I get message tweet not available


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2022)

Serene said:


> The Tories have taken us back to the 70`s. They were calling Corbyn and warning people that he would take us back to the 70`s! The Tories have done it.


Time of low rents, low house prices, stronger unions, non-privatized NHS, free higher education, relatively higher benefits, council housing ... ? The tories did a good job of demonizing the 70s too. More like taking us back to the 30s I'd have thought.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 6, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I get message tweet not available



He deleted the tweet. I'm paraphrasing a bit but he's basically reflecting on the fact that the dumb and vile cunts who voted Tory in 2019 are to blame for everything wrong with this shit country.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2022)

Starmer was it?


----------



## stavros (Apr 11, 2022)

Oh boy, I just heard Charles Walker trying to equate Starmer's criticism of Akshata Murty's tax affairs with implying she was her husband's possession of some sort, or "chattel", as he put it.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 11, 2022)

stavros said:


> Oh boy, I just heard Charles Walker trying to equate Starmer's criticism of Akshata Murty's tax affairs with implying she was her husband's possession of some sort, or "chattel", as he put it.


Funny how the vermin aren't so keen to promote such feminist ideas when it comes to the impact of partner's income on means tested benefits.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 12, 2022)

Tory MP who earns £106k a year says he’s worried about going into his overdraft
					

Minister James Heappey suggests he is close to running out of cash by each pay check




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2022)

These MPs complaining about their hard lives should perhaps take a leaf from the advice they seem to keen to give to people with less money, before embarrassing themselves publicly.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 12, 2022)

Are we the baddies?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 12, 2022)

"wild parties" is not what comes to mind when looking at him now


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 12, 2022)

It's the implication there's even more weird shit that gets me.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 12, 2022)

Yes "perverse themes" coming from a tory MP stretches the imagination


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 12, 2022)

"I dressed up as a nazi but man you should see what else I wore"


Holy shit mate that's not helping


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2022)

two sheds said:


> "wild parties" is not what comes to mind when looking at him now


TBF, "wild parties" to him was probably sharing a rollup and a bottle of WKD, without wiping the roach/neck in between goes.


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 13, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Are we the baddies?
> 
> View attachment 318284





What makes it worse is that he looks like less of a cunt in the Nazi uniform


----------



## existentialist (Apr 13, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> View attachment 318339
> 
> What makes it worse is that he looks like less of a cunt in the Nazi uniform


I'm glad it wasn't just me who thought that. Although perhaps it's just that the sheer cuntitude of a full-dress Nazi outfit overshadows that of even a particularly cunty Tory MP...?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 13, 2022)

I've been to some wild parties. All of which you'd have left in an ambulance if you arrived in Nazi uniform.


----------



## stavros (Apr 13, 2022)

Kit Malthouse, when asked about Akshata Murty still being able to dodge inheritance tax:

"Well Sophie, you're sadly, I'm afraid, predicting the demise of an individual, which may or may not happen at some point in the future."


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 13, 2022)

Fucking hell:




Spoiler: Original tweet I expect to be deleted.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 13, 2022)

Just when you think the Tory cunts couldn't get any lower.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 13, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Fucking hell:
> 
> View attachment 318396
> 
> ...



How not to read the room.


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 13, 2022)

existentialist said:


> How not to read the room.


To paraphrase Abe Lincoln: "Better to remain silent and be thought a cunt than to tweet and to remove all doubt"

Edited to add quotes as advised by two sheds


----------



## two sheds (Apr 13, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> To quote Abe Lincoln: "Better to remain silent and be thought a cunt than to tweet and to remove all doubt"


cfu


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> cfu


I did consider putting quotes, but didn't as I wasn't quoting him and paraphrasing, but my English isn't great, so I'm happy to be corrected.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 13, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> I did consider putting quotes, but didn't as I wasn't quoting him and paraphrasing, but my English isn't great, so I'm happy to be corrected.


Always good to go for historical accuracy  

Your version was actually correct, apologies


----------



## Serene (Apr 14, 2022)

Who is Michael Fabricant and why does he look like a cross between sir Les Patterson and a ventiloquists dummy?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 14, 2022)

Christ, Patel live giving a speech. She really can't speak live. Keeps fucking up, no pauses, and spectacularly bolloxed up saying Mediterranean. 
Smirking twat .


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 14, 2022)

How many fucking times can she say evil people smugglers! On the upside she completely fucked that speech up. Looked like a rabbit in the headlights 
The smirking twat


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 14, 2022)

Did she explain how punting people to Rwanda actually helps people avoid people smugglers?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 14, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Did she explain how punting people to Rwanda actually helps people avoid people smugglers?


No. Looks like the refugees are not getting processed there,but staying put there..no explanation about splitting husband and wife up etc either. One long, smirking, grinning shit show.


----------



## philosophical (Apr 14, 2022)

My anger with these bastards is morphing into tearful despair, I want to remain angry.
They do this shit in our name with our money whilst laughing smirking and elbow nudging each other in delight.
OK Navy, you have an oath to the Queen, not Patel.
Don’t ‘just follow orders’.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 14, 2022)

philosophical said:


> My anger with these bastards is morphing into tearful despair, I want to remain angry.
> They do this shit in our name with our money whilst laughing smirking and elbow nudging each other in delight.
> OK Navy, you have an oath to the Queen, not Patel.
> Don’t ‘just follow orders’.


I really hope the navy tells them to fuck right off. My anger and upset is at top level today.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 14, 2022)

The lawyers are going to tear this to shreds; so far their plan is for men who arrive to be sent to Rwanda and women who arrive be allowed to stay here. Can't see any room for sex discrimination there, and none at all for trans rights...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 14, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The lawyers are going to tear this to shreds; so far their plan is for men who arrive to be sent to Rwanda and women who arrive be allowed to stay here. Can't see any room for sex discrimination there, and none at all for trans rights...


Bunter reckons he'll get it through the courts no bother. I hope it turns to shite and the rabid rightwing supporters turn on him and the gurning, smirking twat that is Patel.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 14, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Bunter reckons he'll get it through the courts no bother. I hope it turns to shite and the rabid rightwing supporters turn on him and the gurning, smirking twat that is Patel.




He's a liar and she's a cunt.


----------



## Spandex (Apr 14, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The lawyers are going to tear this to shreds; so far their plan is for men who arrive to be sent to Rwanda and women who arrive be allowed to stay here. Can't see any room for sex discrimination there, and none at all for trans rights...


Is this supposed to be a workable policy, or is it just sending a 'we're with you' message to anti-immmigrant Tories while knocking the party stuff down the news agenda?


----------



## teqniq (Apr 14, 2022)

Please sign and share:






						${page~title}
					






					detentionaction.e-activist.com


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 14, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Please sign and share:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 14, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Bunter reckons he'll get it through the courts no bother. I hope it turns to shite and the rabid rightwing supporters turn on him and the gurning, smirking twat that is Patel.


Given the tenuous nature of the relationship between Bunter and jurisprudence ("Juris Prudence - who she?"), I think we can discount his prognostications on the subject. He seems to have forgotten that courts have an annoying tendency not to just follow the political lead...


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## existentialist (Apr 14, 2022)

editor said:


> View attachment 318505


If I were that lad, I'd be going back to Nottingham Uni, and asking them quietly whether they might want to do something about that...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## stavros (Apr 14, 2022)

Eric Pickles confuses Grenfell with Hillsborough.

What was he thinking?


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 14, 2022)

Me dads shitrag (the times) has a headline about how the gov are attacking people smuggling gangs with this deport to africa idea. Which of course it doesn't do at all, makes not a jot of difference to how people get here and doesnt do anything except punish. In fact I wouldnt be surprised if it meant the smuggling gangs have more people to transport. And can sell tickets direct from Rwanda.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 15, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Did she explain how punting people to Rwanda actually helps people avoid people smugglers?



It's not trafficking if the government does it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 15, 2022)

Well they have lost another Surrey council.



Which happens to be Gove's seat.


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 15, 2022)

> Now the Oxford Tories are overseeing the steepest fall in living standards since records began 66 years ago, as costs of fuel and food skyrocket. Sunak and other Oxford Tories struggle to empathise — as do most of my caste of Oxbridge journalists, academics and comedians who narrate British events. Our lot know we won’t end up queueing at food banks. So much in today’s Britain follows from rule by an intimate elite that came together decades ago.



An inside overview of the Oxford énarques, their sense of entitlement and their uselessness, and how it all developed from their student days - by Simon Kuper of the FT, archived here:




__





						archive.ph
					





					archive.ph


----------



## stavros (Apr 15, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Well they have lost another Surrey council.
> 
> 
> 
> Which happens to be Gove's seat.



For the Tories Surrey seems to be the hardest word.


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## quiet guy (Apr 15, 2022)

Some government numb nut was on the radio news earlier today having to justify this madness. He was challenged about the costs, as some Tories has said it would be cheaper to put these refugees up in the Ritz, and all he could say was while the costs were unknown the long term costs would be worth it. This is another plan with out any costings and most of the work will be offloaded to friends of friends again. They are playing to their racist supporters in time for the May council elections. They really are a fucking shit show.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 15, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Well they have lost another Surrey council.
> 
> 
> 
> Which happens to be Gove's seat.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 15, 2022)

I had to do a double take thinking it was a parody account!


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 15, 2022)

Prolly thinks she is a caring sharing godly force for goodness, shows the level of delusion


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 15, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Prolly thinks she is a caring sharing godly force for goodness, shows the level of delusion


I was meaning Adam Boulton the sky news journo.


----------



## alex_ (Apr 15, 2022)

editor said:


> View attachment 318505


He’s probably saved a fortune


----------



## Humberto (Apr 15, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> An inside overview of the Oxford énarques, their sense of entitlement and their uselessness, and how it all developed from their student days - by Simon Kuper of the FT, archived here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting that. It gives a clear sense of the elitism ingrained by these institutions into the British ruling-class and how it is perpetuated and has created a neoliberal enclosure in Westminster. Similarly amongst those who present it to the electorate as democratic.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 17, 2022)

Bridgen seems to have royally fucked himself over here. A by-election maybe?

‘Dishonest’ MP Bridgen ‘lied’ about conduct in family dispute


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 17, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Bridgen seems to have royally fucked himself over here. A by-election maybe?
> 
> ‘Dishonest’ MP Bridgen ‘lied’ about conduct in family dispute


Still digging: 


> In a statement Bridgen said: “The judge has made his judgment and some of it is disappointing reading for me.” He claimed that “i*n actuality I won the case and my brother will be compelled by the court in due course to repay considerable sums of money back to the businesses*”.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 17, 2022)

Prime Ministerial material


----------



## tim (Apr 18, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Bridgen seems to have royally fucked himself over here. A by-election maybe?
> 
> ‘Dishonest’ MP Bridgen ‘lied’ about conduct in family dispute



Leicester/Leicestershire seems to be an outstanding political cesspit: Bridgen, Claudia Webb, Keith Vaz and, in the more distant past, Grenville Janner. Odd too that there are no Liberal Democrats as statistically they seem to have had the most criminally inclined scoundrels per sitting MP of all the parties.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 18, 2022)

that we know of


----------



## stavros (Apr 18, 2022)

Steve Baker promotes climate change denial.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 18, 2022)

.


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 18, 2022)

tim said:


> Leicester/Leicestershire seems to be an outstanding political cesspit: Bridgen, Claudia Webb, Keith Vaz and, in the more distant past, Grenville Janner. Odd too that there are no Liberal Democrats as statistically they seem to have had the most criminally inclined scoundrels per sitting MP of all the parties.


Sometimes parcels of the country do tend to become breeding grounds for dodgy political parties: Leicester(shire) as you say, parts of Glasgow down the years, Tower Hamlets a few years ago. Sometimes it takes quite significant surgery to remove the problems.


----------



## Serene (Apr 22, 2022)

Bozo says that " the Tory party are the Party that is tough on crime, but that it is important to understand that we only mean some crime, and that we certainly dont mean crime that was commited way back in 2020 ".


----------



## alex_ (Apr 22, 2022)

Serene said:


> Bozo says that " the Tory party are the Party that is tough on crime, but that it is important to understand that we only mean some crime, and that we certainly dont mean crime that was commited way back in 2020 ".


It’s not the party of law and order they had in mind


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 23, 2022)

William Shakespeare died on *23 April 1616*, his 52nd birthday.


----------



## stavros (Apr 23, 2022)

Serene said:


> Bozo says that " the Tory party are the Party that is tough on crime, but that it is important to understand that we only mean some crime, and that we certainly dont mean crime that was commited way back in 2020 ".


He, and I think others, have been repeating the claim that crime has gone down under their watch, which the ONS has said is bollocks.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 27, 2022)

They don't seem to be able to control themselves.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 27, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> William Shakespeare died on *23 April 1616*, his 52nd birthday.



His birthday is also thought to have been the 23rd April 1564, he was baptised three days after that on 26th April 1564. But no one really knows


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 27, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> They don't seem to be able to control themselves.



Beth rigby on sky news saying it looks like it's a front bencher! Name has been given to the chief whip.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 27, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> They don't seem to be able to control themselves.



They probably think they're striking a vital blow (er, blow? ) against wokeness


----------



## RedRedRose (Apr 27, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> They don't seem to be able to control themselves.



Why do people watch porn at work or on public transport? It's fucking anti-social shit. 

Spaff at home like normal people.


----------



## stavros (Apr 27, 2022)

Has anyone interviewed Damian Green on the matter?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 27, 2022)

stavros said:


> Has anyone interviewed Damian Green on the matter?


or Mogg... God I hope it is him.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 27, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> or Mogg... God I hope it is him.


It won't be him. He'd have been caught leafing through edgy etchings.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 27, 2022)

What was he actually doing when he was photographed "lying down on the benches" though?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 27, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> or Mogg... God I hope it is him.



You can't wheel a zoetrope into the HoC


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Serene (Apr 27, 2022)

two sheds said:


> What was he actually doing when he was photographed "lying down on the benches" though?


He was trying to distract the shadow front benchers with rude poses.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 27, 2022)

stavros said:


> Eric Pickles confuses Grenfell with Hillsborough.
> 
> What was he thinking?
> 
> View attachment 318542


Just a...thing:

As much of a cunt Eric Pickles is, it's because hes a Tory. 

Hes not a cunt because he's over weight. 


He is, however, a cunt.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 27, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 320369


"Mass debate"   

ETA also :


----------



## two sheds (Apr 28, 2022)

Javid used offshore trust while working at Treasury
					

Minister did not declare tax arrangement while Osborne aide




					www.independent.co.uk
				




Another shocking disclosure. I'm shocked.



> Sajid Javid used an offshore trust while working as an MP in the heart of the Treasury – but did not declare it in the register of members’ interests, _The Independent_ can reveal.
> 
> As the then chancellor George Osborne’s parliamentary private secretary (PPS) in 2011, Mr Javid – now health secretary – played a key role in selling the Coalition government’s austerity policies to MPs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 28, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Another shocking disclosure. I'm shocked.


🤣 I'm fucking gobsmacked. I need a lie down or I'll have an attack of the vapours.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 28, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> or Mogg... God I hope it is him.


----------



## Serene (Apr 28, 2022)

It was most likely Margaret Thatcher spanking porn.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 28, 2022)

Now possible to describe the front bench as wankers


----------



## stavros (Apr 28, 2022)

Serene said:


> It was most likely Margaret Thatcher spanking porn.


I can't find that clip of Jonathan Ross asking Cameron if he ever wanked over her.

Can anyone help?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 28, 2022)

you want us to ask Cameron if he ever wanked over her?


----------



## stavros (Apr 28, 2022)

two sheds said:


> you want us to ask Cameron if he ever wanked over her?


No, back in about 2009 I think Disco Dave was doing his man-of-the-people Blair impression, and went on Ross' show. The host asked him how old he was in 1979, and that led onto asking whether Thatcher helped awaken the man in him.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 28, 2022)

stavros said:


> I can't find that clip of Jonathan Ross asking Cameron if he ever wanked over her.
> 
> Can anyone help?


----------



## two sheds (May 4, 2022)

Another pearl from that Useless cunt









						Minister tells struggling families to use ‘value brands’
					

Environment secretary passes on advice to help people ‘manage their household budget’




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 4, 2022)

I couldnt read that, is it the same as this from Sky news this morning?


----------



## two sheds (May 4, 2022)

Not the same as that clip, no, but quite possibly from the same interview: 



> Asked what hard-pressed families could do, he told Sky News: “Generally what people find is going for some of the value brands, rather than own-branded products they can actually contain and manage their household budget.”


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 4, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Not the same as that clip, no, but quite possibly from the same interview:


What a twat.


----------



## two sheds (May 4, 2022)

I know, I'm trying to improve though


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Artaxerxes (May 6, 2022)

Makes a nice change from a flag or the queen at least


----------



## quiet guy (May 7, 2022)

That's the image of the interviewer viewed in the mirror after listening to his bolloxs about how they are delivering on their promises 🤢


----------



## BigMoaner (May 7, 2022)




----------



## bluescreen (May 7, 2022)

Have I missed something?


BigMoaner said:


>



Have I missed something? I mean, this is perennial, and I know about the John Deere tractor, but is there something else now? It would not surprise me.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 7, 2022)

just the Tory in Disgrace Bingo Card covered linked to porn in parliament gate


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 10, 2022)

Thick as fuck. Does he think the Met police, police the whole of the UK or just doesn't know where Durham is


----------



## danny la rouge (May 11, 2022)

Tories making a Scottish Labour MSP sound way cooler than she is:


----------



## teqniq (May 11, 2022)

Complete scumbag. Some of the replies are interesting:


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 11, 2022)

Wtf. It's like they're opening a new swimming pool not a fucking foodbank. They really are trying to normalise this. Grinning Cunts. Council leader slammed for 'happy' food bank photo


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Numbers (May 12, 2022)

Cunts.


----------



## two sheds (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Bingoman (May 12, 2022)

two sheds said:


> View attachment 322251


Didn't he also claim that you can cook something for 30p and I'f so I would like to know where he shop if he can get food for 30p?


----------



## two sheds (May 12, 2022)

.even better: "nutritious meals" on a budget of "about 30p a day".


----------



## bluescreen (May 12, 2022)

Tories at play



> "Things can sometimes not go to plan. Obviously there was a little bit more that went down," he said.
> "I spoke to the two guys afterwards. We had discussions and obviously that will not be happening again."
> He admitted the event "wasn't everyone's cup of tea", adding: "We have apologised but how many times do you say sorry? How many times do you have to be penalised in life?"
> Footage taken during the event showed the two performers being cut with the gardening tool and having glass lighting tubes smashed over them as the audience of about 80 people watched on just yards from the violence.
> Children can be seen and heard amongst the audience and several adults filmed the show on mobile phones.











						Seaham Conservative Club wrestling 'death match' event probed by police
					

Families watched on as blood-soaked wrestlers attacked each other with a strimmer and glass tubes.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## gosub (May 12, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Complete scumbag. Some of the replies are interesting:



Any morsel of truth that obnoxious statement should lead to whomever has been in charge of education which has been the tories extensive periods 

Meanwhile I parliaments numerous dining facilities are tax payer subsidised oh and MPs gave themselves a higher pay increase than the rest of the public sector


----------



## gosub (May 12, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



AS their boss is adament they were work events would be remiss if they don't claim the fines back on expenses


----------



## Ax^ (May 12, 2022)

two sheds said:


> .even better: "nutritious meals" on a budget of "about 30p a day".



is a Tory MP now promoting huel meal replacements


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 12, 2022)

two sheds said:


> View attachment 322251


In the mid 1990s, working in India, I was struck by the wealth and opulence of middle class Bangalore and the stark contrast of the situation of those in my village 20km from the city, let alone those surviving on rubbish tips near the main railway station.

25 years later it appears that the UK is steadily heading in the same direction. One's circumstances are just the 'natural order', any criticism is 'class war'. Parasites are role models. Poverty is an individual failing rather than a collective disgrace.

The mass gaslighting of people trying to survive the zero-sum game of neoliberalism.

I've been feeling low lately. I don't see our way out


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 12, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> I've been feeling low lately.


I'm with you on that. Tried to throw myself into some therapeutic gardening today to lift my mood ( normally works, not today.)  Watching that shower of cunts in Stoke today grinning and smirking set my mood to much lower than normal. ((eatmorecheese))


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 12, 2022)

This is fucking unbelievable. Well it is, cos, Tory. Bastards are taking the piss to a new level .


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 12, 2022)

Some cracking retorts to Lee Anderson going around


----------



## teqniq (May 12, 2022)

What the fuck?


----------



## steveo87 (May 13, 2022)

__


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 13, 2022)

the libs dems want to legalise coke???


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 13, 2022)

So, I’ve been wondering what the underlying reasons were for the Daily Mail’s relentless attacks on civil servants working from home. This clears it up. 

At a point where most governments, of all political hues, accept the need for a stronger and more active state to address the post pandemic economic conditions (or even to divert public money towards capital) cutting 100,000 civil service jobs is mind numbingly stupid.


----------



## two sheds (May 13, 2022)

The Guardian headline initially was "to tackle cost of living crisis" which puzzled me. Now they've changed it to "free up money for tax cuts". Which will no doubt be most benefit to the well off. 

And loads of consultants will doubtless be taken on at higher actual cost to replace the civil servants unless of course they're involved with unimportant things like benefits when nobody will be taken on.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 13, 2022)

Nothing like mass unemployment to stimulate the economy


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 13, 2022)

I’ve had a look at the PCSU website and there is no comment from the union which is odd.

Even odder is that, even if the Tories plan to do this through ‘natural wastage’ and a recruitment ban it’s significantly economically illiterate.

It takes jobs out of the economy. As Two Sheds says it actively makes the cost of living crisis worse by removing staff who administer benefits, tax credits etc.

As a strategy weakening the state when every other capitalist economy is doing the opposite is revealing of just how bankrupt, clueless and out of idea the Johnson administration really is.

The lack of recognition that the post pandemic reorganisation of the economy: rescue-repair-recovery, domestic demand, post neo-liberal growth waves demands a stronger, more active state actor is proof that the Tories are useless even at understanding their own system.

This is historically the point where capital recognises that a Labour Government is needed - and that it’s soft social democratic programme will provide the diversion of public money into capitals coffers it needs to keep money moving around.

Edit:


----------



## two sheds (May 13, 2022)

Yeh they've been waiting for an excuse to cut civil service jobs for ages and 'freeing up money for tax cuts' is it.


----------



## Ax^ (May 13, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Nothing like mass unemployment to stimulate the economy



leveling up poor people by making more of them


----------



## steveo87 (May 13, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> the libs dems want to legalise coke???


If it'll get them in power, they'll do anything.

Then renage, naturally.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 13, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Nothing like mass unemployment to stimulate the economy


This is the part nobody is covering. 90,000 job cuts to strengthen the economy?


----------



## brogdale (May 13, 2022)

The actuality:


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 13, 2022)

brogdale said:


> The actuality:
> 
> View attachment 322421


That is a poor graph as it doesn't show the full range of the y axis; i.e. the 490,000 jobs in total. This exaggerates the scale of the change in the number of jobs; the rise and fall and rise again would look a lot smaller if sat on top of columns four times the height.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Smangus (May 13, 2022)

Looks like all those levelling up plans to moves CS jobs up North are now going South. 

Tories need a gut shot. All of them


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 13, 2022)

brogdale said:


> The actuality:
> 
> View attachment 322421




What happened in 2016 that requires more CS jobs to deal with a) trade policy, including legal frameworks and b) foreign relations 


Answers on a postcard to usual PO Box


----------



## stavros (May 13, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> __



I imagine he went straight to the Breakfast studio from his previous appointment.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 13, 2022)

I really hope Jack Monroe goes for him.


----------



## bluescreen (May 13, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I really hope Jack Monroe goes for him.



I'd love for her to go for him. She'd need a massive crowdfunder! Libel is insanely expensive to pursue.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 13, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> I'd love for her to go for him. She'd need a massive crowdfunder! Libel is insanely expensive to pursue.


Was her action against Hopkins crowdfunded? Looks like her twitter followers are up for it. I'd love to see him crippled like H.


----------



## bluescreen (May 13, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Was her action against Hopkins crowdfunded? Looks like her twitter followers are up for it. I'd love to see him crippled like H.


Mark Lewis was acting for her on a no win no fee basis. Maybe he'll do that again?








						Jack Monroe wins Twitter libel case against Katie Hopkins
					

Food writer and campaigner wins £24,000 from Mail Online columnist in row over tweets about damage to war memorial




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## bluescreen (May 13, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Mark Lewis was acting for her on a no win no fee basis. Maybe he'll do that again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ETA This makes it look as if she's litigious, rather than simply a prominent female campaigner against poverty and injustice whose very existence invites trolls and defamation.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 13, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> ETA This makes it look as if she's litigious, rather than simply a prominent female campaigner against poverty and injustice whose very existence invites trolls and defamation.


So you're saying it wouldn't gain traction. I've no idea about defamation/ libel etc.


----------



## bluescreen (May 13, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> So you're saying it wouldn't gain traction. I've no idea about defamation/ libel etc.


No, I'm not saying that at all. I can just see the rw press saying this because they're like that. I am sure she'd have massive support! Me, for one.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 13, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> No, I'm not saying that at all. I can just see the rw press saying this because they're like that. I am sure she'd have massive support! Me, for one.


Oh I see. Thanks.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 14, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> the libs dems want to legalise coke???



Do you expect Tim Farron to be streetwise?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 14, 2022)

Id chip in for sure, would love to see Anderson reduced to eating his words (or 30p meals).


----------



## elbows (May 14, 2022)

On the same note:


----------



## teqniq (May 14, 2022)

If a crowdfunder is set up I will happily contribute to it.


----------



## stavros (May 14, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Do you expect Tim Farron to be streetwise?


He speaks to a higher being.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 15, 2022)

elbows said:


> On the same note:




How thick a cunt do you need to be to not make the link between your own party's policies and there having to be foodbanks in the first place?


----------



## teqniq (May 15, 2022)

elbows said:


> On the same note:



She's taking them to court.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 15, 2022)

It's about time a Tory paid for overstepping the mark.  Just doesn't seem to happen, ever (bar the porn dude).


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 15, 2022)

❤️


----------



## existentialist (May 15, 2022)

teqniq said:


> She's taking them to court.



If you go to her blog, at COOKING ON A BOOTSTRAP, there's a Donate link in the header. I've chipped a little in, with a message to say it's to contribute to her legal costs, but to use it as she sees fit.


----------



## gosub (May 15, 2022)

existentialist said:


> If you go to her blog, at COOKING ON A BOOTSTRAP, there's a Donate link in the header. I've chipped a little in, with a message to say it's to contribute to her legal costs, but to use it as she sees fit.


I'm glad she's not crowd funding it as there is a bit of a bad taste.  Think it is going to come down to how much freezer space the people both sides think and hey are 'helping' have.  Batch cooking does save money but 'check your privilidge' (or whatever is this weeks phrase) if you think most people have freezer space for 50 meals


----------



## bluescreen (May 15, 2022)

gosub said:


> I'm glad she's not crowd funding it as there is a bit of a bad taste.  Think it is going to come down to how much freezer space the people both sides think and hey are 'helping' have.  Batch cooking does save money but 'check your privilidge' (or whatever is this weeks phrase) if you think most people have freezer space for 50 meals


Or a freezer. Or electricity to power it.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 15, 2022)

Good old Kathy Burke. She's never forgotten what it's like to be skint and she'll stand up for ordinary people against Tory scum.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 15, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> View attachment 322795
> 
> 
> 
> Good old Kathy Burke. She's never forgotten what it's like to be skint and she'll stand up for ordinary people against Tory scum.



I love Kath, for the reasons you stated.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 15, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I love Kath, for the reasons you stated.


I'd love to go for a pint with her. Chuck in Miriam margolyes and that would be my perfect night out.


----------



## Ax^ (May 15, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> View attachment 322795
> 
> 
> 
> Good old Kathy Burke. She's never forgotten what it's like to be skint and she'll stand up for ordinary people against Tory scum.




not sure if anyone mentioned but unless we managed to vote these cunts out at someone point soon
tory policy is going to basically be this skit and we should all be happy about it


----------



## Dystopiary (May 15, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'd love to go for a pint with her. Chuck in Miriam margolyes and that would be my perfect night out.


That'd be a hell of a night!


----------



## Dystopiary (May 15, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> not sure if anyone mentioned but unless we managed to vote these cunts out at someone point soon
> tory policy is going to basically be this skit and we should all be happy about it



Then we've got Starmer and his blue Labour though, so eaten by sharks or crocodiles, what a mess.


----------



## teqniq (May 15, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Then we've got Starmer and his blue Labour though, so eaten by sharks or crocodiles, what a mess.


Sharks and crocodiles? You were lucky......


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 15, 2022)

Jack Monroe to sue MP after he says ‘she makes fortune from the poor’ 
 I think someone is going to regret this bit.   
On Thursday, he told _Times Radio_ he was glad they had whipped up a furore. “The left will obviously jump on this, the mainstream media will jump on this, because at the moment all we’re hearing in chamber is ‘food-bank use is on the up,’” said the MP.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Some cracking retorts to Lee Anderson going around



i reckon the anderson diet might take off. if you melt 30 1p's or 15 2p's and pour it down his throat. can't see him putting on any weight after that.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 16, 2022)

Remember folks...


----------



## two sheds (May 16, 2022)

More entries for Callous Fuckers of the Year competition: 









						Britons struggling with cost of living should get a ‘better job’, says minister
					

Home Office minister suggests people ‘take on more hours’ and make use of local job centres




					www.independent.co.uk
				






> Britons struggling with cost of living should get ‘better job’, says minister​Home Office minister suggests people ‘take on more hours’ and make use of local job centres​


----------



## Ax^ (May 16, 2022)

the minister for safe keeping no  less


----------



## Bingoman (May 16, 2022)

two sheds said:


> More entries for Callous Fuckers of the Year competition:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She not living in real world which current employer is going to give their staff more work in the current climate ?


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 16, 2022)

Foreign aid: UK cuts funding to UN in change of strategy
					

A new strategy cutting funding to the UN is more focused on trade than poverty relief, charities say.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




not incompetent, just utterly corrupt. now the cash can go straight into politicians pockets without even having top go through the motions of UN scrutiny or the veneer of centralised objective legitimacy.


----------



## two sheds (May 16, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> She not living in real world which current employer is going to give their staff more work in the current climate ?


She's probably just talking about MPs - they can get extra hours or a better paid job if their expenses aren't enough to keep them in foi gras.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 17, 2022)

Tory MP arrested for rape!  In his 50"s.








						Conservative MP arrested over rape and sexual assault allegations spanning seven-year period
					

The individual remains in custody and the investigation into the alleged offences, which took place between 2002 and 2009, is ongoing.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Ax^ (May 17, 2022)

how old is bojo again


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 17, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Tory MP arrested for rape!  In his 50"s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any clue on who?


----------



## steveseagull (May 17, 2022)

The one who looks like Penfold for a guess.


----------



## not a trot (May 17, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> The one who looks like Penfold for a guess.



Could be. First reported to police in 2020.


----------



## steveseagull (May 17, 2022)

happened between 2002 and 2009. In this fifties


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 17, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Any clue on who?


Spot the missing rapist at pmq's. If it's someone prominent it should be fairly easy to spot.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 17, 2022)

apparently its not who twatter thinks it is so name removed.


----------



## Ax^ (May 17, 2022)

k tim  suggested black isle media 



as always naming people suspected can be dodgy for the place


----------



## Ax^ (May 17, 2022)

still think bojo fucked his dog that why he started calling himself big dog


----------



## existentialist (May 17, 2022)

The charge list is...wide-ranging  

"...following his arrest on suspicion of indecent assault, sexual assault, rape, abuse of position of trust and misconduct in a public office"

Doesn't take any speculating to turn that into some pretty comprehensively awful behaviours. Alleged ones, obviously


----------



## Ax^ (May 17, 2022)

he still gettting paid to


----------



## teqniq (May 18, 2022)

I don't know so much about ruthless incompetence and stupidity but it would appear according to this that the #ToryScum are actually going ahead with this:


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 18, 2022)

Wankers, anyway back to the stupidity for a sec.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 18, 2022)

It's quite some going to be continually done over by Kay Burley isn't it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 18, 2022)

What a fucking ghoul. 

Edit : Screenshotted instead of link in case it gets taken down.


----------



## two sheds (May 18, 2022)

Well it could obviously be any one of us - show it's not you


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 18, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> What a fucking ghoul.



What's with that emoji! Someone needs to tell that cunt it's not a joke with a baseball bat*

*Full of nails.


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 18, 2022)

Given the unremitting cavalcade of Tory shitty tweets, I think we really need a 'wanker emoji on here...


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 18, 2022)

So it's finally been taken down, thank goodness for the snipping tool.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 18, 2022)

So after doubling down calling people 'profession offence takers' this happened..



And then the tweet was deleted.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 18, 2022)

I’m convinced he’s a prank anyway.


----------



## quiet guy (May 19, 2022)

He's a sick joke that has gone on for too long


----------



## Rob Ray (May 19, 2022)

Tory-related rather than specific, but I see Paul Stott's past in Class War has been picked up for a (not very good and rather overwrought) hit piece now he's the "anti-extremism" guy at Policy Exchange - quite the journey from Bookfair regular, to burning effigies of Mohammed, to UKIP and then the leading Tory thinktank shilling for Prevent really.

Tory Think-Tank Extremism Chief’s Antisemitic Tirade, as Member of Violent Anarchist Group – Byline Times


----------



## rubbershoes (May 19, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> Given the unremitting cavalcade of Tory shitty tweets, I think we really need a 'wanker emoji on here...


 An emoji of Fabricant's head would convey the same message


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 19, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> An emoji of Fabricant's head would convey the same message


Yes. It could be called the 'bellend' emoji


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 19, 2022)

Don’t let people off if they steal food in desperation, minister tells police
					

Kit Malthouse says police watchdog’s suggestion that cost of living will trigger more crime is ‘old-fashioned’




					www.theguardian.com
				




Another thoroughly despicable Tory cunt.  I also watched him speaking to MSPs about drug deaths, claiming there's no link between poverty/deprivation and addiction.  Wants to enact awful policies without taking responsibility for the outcomes.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 19, 2022)

^ Hard on anyone who might shoplift in desperation, yet keen to get Boris off the hook over partygate.


----------



## Ax^ (May 20, 2022)

think the Tory reaction over the next few days explaining not excusing Boris Johnsons and the party law breaking should be remembered when they are bagging the drum in a few month when people are really struggling and crime is rising the bastards


----------



## MickiQ (May 20, 2022)

"There is one law for rich and poor alike, which prevents them equally from stealing bread and sleeping under bridges.“ 

— Jo Walton


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> "There is one law for rich and poor alike, which prevents them equally from stealing bread and sleeping under bridges.“
> 
> — Jo Walton


'In its majestic equality, the law forbids rich and poor alike to sleep under bridges, beg in the streets and steal loaves of bread'
Anatole France 1894


----------



## philosophical (May 20, 2022)

Is justice about treating everybody equally, or equals equally?
If I were a judge and a desperate pensioner was up for stealing a loaf because the money had run out, and a millionaire was up for stealing a loaf for a thrill, I would not treat them the same even for the same offence.


----------



## two sheds (May 20, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Is justice about treating everybody equally, or equals equally?
> If I were a judge and a desperate pensioner was up for stealing a loaf because the money had run out, and a millionaire was up for stealing a loaf for a thrill, I would not treat them the same even for the same offence.


That happens already - the pensioner gets prison or a large fine to deter others, the millionaire has suffered enough with the damaged reputation so gets let off


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 21, 2022)

Middle-class drug users face random tests and electronic tags
					

Kit Malthouse plans escalating scale of sanctions that would create a sense of ‘pending catastrophe’ for users




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				






> "In an interview with The Telegraph, Kit Malthouse, the policing minister, said that he planned to model the testing on a scheme in Hawaii where known drug users are randomly called in for swabs to check they are clean.
> Each is allocated one of three colours – red, blue or orange – and every morning have to call a number to be told which group has been designated for testing that day.
> It will be part of a new regime that will also introduce electronic drug tags for recreational users and those convicted of drug-related crimes so they can be monitored 24/7 to ensure they are clean."
> "The scale of sanctions, which are yet to be finalised, will be set out in a White Paper this summer with drug users facing an automatic “escalation” up to, and including, prison for those who breach their orders or refuse to give up drugs."


----------



## bluescreen (May 21, 2022)

That'll work.   

What's he on, anyway?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 21, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> That'll work.
> 
> What's he on, anyway?



Power-tripping.  Another proper nazi.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 21, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Middle-class drug users face random tests and electronic tags
> 
> 
> Kit Malthouse plans escalating scale of sanctions that would create a sense of ‘pending catastrophe’ for users
> ...


Well Gove shouldn't be a free man for long then.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 21, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Well Gove shouldn't be a free man for long then.



One suspects the laws are for the plebs, not Tory MPs.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 21, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> One suspects the laws are for the plebs, not Tory MPs.


Yeah you're right, the article is about the middle class and not the elite.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 21, 2022)

Truss's new negotiating tactic is utterly beguiling to her foreign counterparts and is why Britain is absolutely dominating any post Brexit trade deals and getting all their demands met.

The devastatingly ruthless ploy runs thus. Lean in and look like the most confident and competent person in the world whilst at the same time looking like the most unconfident and incompetent person her opponent has ever met.

The foreign secretary of Angola said he felt hypnotised by Truss and had no option to cave to her demand of tariff free peanuts. 

'_The combination of that head tilt, lean in and blue power suit had me transported outside my body and onto a serene mountain top where I was fanned by palm wielding, scantily clad maidens feeding me ginsters pasties. Aides said they tried to wrestle the pen out of my hand but it was too late. The deal was signed and by the time I'd fully come round she and her entourage were long gone.'_


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 22, 2022)

Have we had this yet? For once I just don't know where to begin...


----------



## teqniq (May 22, 2022)

Haha, no we haven't but it's been all over my Twitter timeline for the past couple of days. At least one person speculating it may be Gove and tbh I wouldn't be surprised if it was.


----------



## bluescreen (May 22, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Haha, no we haven't but it's been all over my Twitter timeline for the past couple of days. At least one person speculating it may be Gove and tbh I wouldn't be surprised if it was.


It's only funny because it's bloody tories again - but the alleged offence isn't funny at all, nor the sense of entitlement and impunity that led someone to commit it.


----------



## teqniq (May 22, 2022)

Yeah, fair enough.


----------



## 8ball (May 22, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Have we had this yet? For once I just don't know where to begin...




I’m sure no one will notice that one.  
If in doubt, blame the pandemic.


----------



## not a trot (May 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> I’m sure no one will notice that one.
> If in doubt, blame the pandemic.



Nah, just blame the electorate. ' Look, it's our fault us Tories are a bunch of cunts, but it's the electorate who vote for us'.


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 22, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Have we had this yet? For once I just don't know where to begin...



That's actually disturbing, rather than funny. Savile-esque.

_shudders_


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 22, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> That's actually disturbing, rather than funny. Savile-esque.
> 
> _shudders_


This is just as disturbing. Wtaf!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 22, 2022)

Another fucking tory nonce.


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 22, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> This is just as disturbing. Wtaf!



Oh God. Urgh


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 22, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> Oh God. Urgh


I know . Thinking like that is bad enough, but to actually post it and think it's okay takes a special kind of fucking deviant.


----------



## alex_ (May 22, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Nah, just blame the electorate. ' Look, it's our fault us Tories are a bunch of cunts, but it's the electorate who vote for us'.



It’s not unfair, very Alan b’astard


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 22, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> That's actually disturbing, rather than funny. Savile-esque.
> 
> _shudders_


I wasn't posting it for laughs , more wtf


----------



## 8ball (May 22, 2022)

I keep looking at updates to this expecting a _name_ dammit!


----------



## brogdale (May 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> I keep looking at updates to this expecting a _name_ dammit!


Sounds a bit Ted Heath


----------



## 8ball (May 22, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> This is just as disturbing. Wtaf!




Makes me wonder what the tweet was that he was replying to with this helpful nugget of olfactory data.


----------



## teqniq (May 22, 2022)

Seems to be a case of protect fellow vermin at all costs:









						Crispin Blunt: MP should lose whip for Khan remarks - Labour
					

Reigate MP Crispin Blunt tells the BBC he still believes Imran Ahmad Khan did not get a fair trial.



					www.bbc.com
				






> Mr Blunt told the BBC's Politics South East programme: "I remain confident [Khan] will win his appeal and I will be distressed about our justice system if he doesn't."
> The Surrey MP confirmed he did not attend the whole trial nor did he hear the witness evidence in court.


----------



## Edie (May 22, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> This is just as disturbing. Wtaf!



What the fuck is this. That man needs some direct re-education then to be put on some registers.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 22, 2022)

I like that the Preston Tories have been copied in to that tweet hundreds of times.


----------



## existentialist (May 22, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I know . Thinking like that is bad enough, but to actually post it and think it's okay takes a special kind of fucking deviant.


I think a lot of it is reactive, if not just reactionary. "What are you lot complaining about, I'm saying nice things about women. God, you're all so bloody woke, I'm being cancelled".

Entitled pervs who are more upset about being called out than about offending people. You know, like "women people"  

I don't think they will ever change or learn. The best you end up with "you're not supposed to say this any more, but..."


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> Makes me wonder what the tweet was that he was replying to with this helpful nugget of olfactory data.


Alexandrov's account has disappeared and sick bastard has protected his account.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 22, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> This is just as disturbing. Wtaf!



Ewww


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 22, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I think a lot of it is reactive, if not just reactionary. "What are you lot complaining about, I'm saying nice things about women. God, you're all so bloody woke, I'm being cancelled".
> 
> Entitled pervs who are more upset about being called out than about offending people. You know, like "women people"
> 
> I don't think they will ever change or learn. The best you end up with "you're not supposed to say this any more, but..."


Yep, I was watching an old hignfy (2018) and Quentin Letts was obnoxious re women. Jo brand put him in his place and got a rapturous round of applause but he continued just the same. Fucking grim


----------



## killer b (May 22, 2022)

I know Jonty Campbell from a local music forum decades ago, and can confirm he has always been on the 'most likely to be a total nonce' list.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 22, 2022)

killer b said:


> I know Jonty Campbell from a local music forum decades ago, and can confirm he has always been on the 'most likely to be a total nonce' list.


I mean, if only he'd stuck to complaining about eggs in restaurants, this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## killer b (May 22, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> I mean, if only he'd stuck to complaining about eggs in restaurants, this wouldn't have happened.


ah yes - his failsafe method of judging how good a chef in a restaurant is was to order a plain omelette iirc. who were you over there?


----------



## PR1Berske (May 22, 2022)

killer b said:


> ah yes - his failsafe method of judging how good a chef in a restaurant is was to order a plain omelette iirc. who were you over there?


I'm going to not answer that if that's okay.

I've just been chatting to someone about all this, maybe a mutual friend. We're convinced this is the end for Jonty, his eccentricities are well known but this tweet has been amplified so much there's no hiding from the consequences.


----------



## killer b (May 22, 2022)

It was always a mystery to me that they let him stand at all tbh - this is hardly a surprise. I don't recall anything quite this weird, but he often came out with similarly gross shit back in the day. And in my many years on the Preston local politics scene, I don't think I've ever met anyone so personally repellant (and I've met Bill Chadwick)


----------



## PR1Berske (May 22, 2022)

killer b said:


> It was always a mystery to me that they let him stand at all tbh - this is hardly a surprise. I don't recall anything quite this weird, but he often came out with similarly gross shit back in the day. And in my many years on the Preston local politics scene, I don't think I've ever met anyone so personally repellant (and I've met Bill Chadwick)


Bill was a curious one. I think A--- Val----- was the real issue in that relationship.


----------



## killer b (May 22, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Bill was a curious one. I think A--- Val----- was the real issue in that relationship.


Dunno about that - Alan was the tea boy when I worked for the benefits agency for a bit, and he was clearly a man with learning difficulties and seemed easily led. I always assumed Chadwick groomed him.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 22, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Nah, just blame the electorate. ' Look, it's our fault us Tories are a bunch of cunts, but it's the electorate who vote for us'.


I've been utterly convinced for years that there's *far* too little Electorate-Blaming gong on!! 

Those stupid, Tory-voting tossers!! 

My ideal policy would be : *'Disenfranchise All Stupid People!!'* 

[Please accept that I'm *not* being 100% serious, above!]


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 22, 2022)

There are some proper fucking weird choice Tories, though, people who you think "how the fuck can that be an MP in 2022?" without there even being a nonce factor...   Tory voters are just strange.


----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2022)

William of Walworth said:


> I've been utterly convinced for years that there's *far* too little Electorate-Blaming gong on!!
> 
> Those stupid, Tory-voting tossers!!
> 
> ...



They are just leeches and frauds yet Labour still can't seem to make much ground on them.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 22, 2022)

Humberto said:


> They are just leeches and frauds yet Labour still can't seem to make much ground on them.



Which says a lot about Keir Starmer's Labour.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 22, 2022)

Humberto said:


> They are just leeches and frauds yet Labour still can't seem to make much ground on them.


Labour are utterly crap, but however crap they are, yet however hard they work, they meet a *lot* of resistence on the doorsteps  ... 

A lot of that resistence is *surely* because of the stupidity-factor!


----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Which says a lot about Keir Starmer's Labour.



You'd think they'd be better off with somebody with at least _some _charisma and who is not too scared to show a bit of vision.


----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2022)

William of Walworth said:


> Labour are utterly crap, but however crap they are, yet however hard they work, they meet a *lot* of resistence on the doorsteps ...
> 
> A lot of that resistence is *surely* because of the stupidity-factor!



Billionaire controlled media, Libertarians telling the rich that they are the victims. It's not a nice landscape.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 22, 2022)

Humberto said:


> You'd think they'd be better off with somebody with at least _some _charisma and who is not too scared to show a bit of vision.



I'm sure it's not just Starmer himself...  I'm not aware of many who genuinely speak their minds and who don't want to drift too far from the centre..  Zarah Sultana seems to be an exception (for example).


----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I'm sure it's not just Starmer himself...  I'm not aware of many who genuinely speak their minds and who don't want to drift too far from the centre..  Zarah Sultana seems to be an exception (for example).


There is a lack of nous to find the Tories' vulnerabilities and keep hammering them on it. There's been some effort, but people want to buy into the idea that things could be significantly better. Safer streets, better public services for example.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 23, 2022)

Tories investigate Preston candidate tweet that teen girls smell 'creamy'
					

Jonty Campbell, a Preston Tory candidate and Deputy Chair of Campaigning for the party has tweeted that he thinks 16-year-old girls smell "buttery" and "creamy" in a disturbing post.




					www.lancs.live


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 23, 2022)




----------



## ruffneck23 (May 23, 2022)

It's hard to keep up with all this ugliness. And 18 months ffs.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 23, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> It's hard to keep up with all this ugliness. And 18 months ffs.


Nonce will be out after 9 months. He'd have got more if he'd super glued himself to the tarmac on the M62..


----------



## Ax^ (May 23, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> It's hard to keep up with all this ugliness. And 18 months ffs.



aye sexual assault on a minor and 18 months 


the Tory party the law and order party


----------



## PR1Berske (May 24, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> This is just as disturbing. Wtaf!




His account has been deleted and he's no longer involved in the party:










						Council candidate resigns from Tory party after tweet is condemned
					

A Tory candidate at this year’s local elections in Preston has resigned from...




					planetradio.co.uk


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 24, 2022)

Hysterical? FFS


----------



## Ax^ (May 24, 2022)

it amazing that all the other news the tories are dropping today whilst we are all distracted by Party gate


north ireland bill, review of the withdrawl from afganistain

you think the wankers planned it


----------



## bluescreen (May 24, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Hysterical? FFS



I had to check that was a real Tory MP.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 24, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Hysterical? FFS




Ah misogyny. That old Tory stalwart


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 24, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> I had to check that was a real Tory MP.


Same MP that claimed a £1 in parking when he visited a foodbank!


----------



## two sheds (May 25, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Hysterical? FFS



I liked the clip at 0:09 there: Johnson smirking as he gets into a car because there's no fridge available.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 26, 2022)

This is the Attorney General. I think the Lenin comment will be welcomed here.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2022)

sleaterkinney said:


> This is the Attorney General. I think the Lenin comment will be welcomed here.



She's clearly the brains of the outfit!


----------



## gosub (May 27, 2022)

Money lost to Covid fraud and error is more than the 10 biggest heists in history put together
					

Labour has accused Rishi Sunak of a 'great Covid robbery' because £11.8bn has gone missing from the Exchequer




					inews.co.uk
				





Still Boris got the big stuff right apparently. How you doing Northern Ireland protocol?


----------



## bluescreen (May 27, 2022)

Sorry, wrong thread

🟩


----------



## two sheds (May 27, 2022)

If that's meant for this thread is it TWATS?


----------



## BCBlues (May 27, 2022)

two sheds said:


> If that's meant for this thread is it TWATS?



FRAUD


----------



## brogdale (May 27, 2022)

Have we had the Dorries mic drop yet?


----------



## kabbes (May 27, 2022)

Much as I really, really hate it, I can’t help but wonder if it will be highly successful at finding audiences that would otherwise not pay any attention.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 27, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Have we had the Dorries mic drop yet?



WTAF ?


----------



## brogdale (May 27, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Much as I really, really hate it, I can’t help but wonder if it will be highly successful at finding audiences that would otherwise not pay any attention.


Well, yep...I just posted it up.


----------



## two sheds (May 27, 2022)

we can expect to see some good parodies though


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 27, 2022)

Kathy Burke has put it rather well.


----------



## stavros (May 27, 2022)

Hopefully Cassetteboy will retort with a Dorries piece.


----------



## existentialist (May 29, 2022)

stavros said:


> Hopefully Cassetteboy will retort with a Dorries piece.


TBF, he hardly needs to...


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 29, 2022)

Another fucking prick.
He said she was brave taking him on on twitter considering she doesn't have a penis!


----------



## stavros (May 30, 2022)

A "review" is planned to bring back imperial measurements.

They seem to imply that it's as a tribute to Brenda.


----------



## existentialist (May 30, 2022)

stavros said:


> A "review" is planned to bring back imperial measurements.
> 
> They seem to imply that it's as a tribute to Brenda.


They're pretty shameless about that shit...


----------



## two sheds (May 30, 2022)




----------



## 8ball (May 30, 2022)

two sheds said:


> View attachment 324788



I do hope that’s real.


----------



## Supine (May 30, 2022)

stavros said:


> A "review" is planned to bring back imperial measurements.
> 
> They seem to imply that it's as a tribute to Brenda.


----------



## Storm Fox (May 30, 2022)

Supine said:


>



This tweet reply sums it up nicely:


----------



## 8ball (May 30, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> This tweet reply sums it up nicely:




Gammons gonna have an aneurysm when they see what a gallon of petrol costs.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 30, 2022)

8ball said:


> Gammons gonna have an aneurysm when they see what a gallon of petrol costs.


About  £8 a gallon. Very rough ciggy packet estimate.


----------



## 8ball (May 30, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> About  £8 a gallon. Very rough ciggy packet estimate.



A shade less last time I looked, but I expect you’ll be right pretty soon the way things are going.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 30, 2022)

8ball said:


> A shade less last time I looked, but I expect you’ll be right pretty soon the way things are going.


I was going by diesel prices. But yeah, both still going up. 1.83 at my local garage.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 31, 2022)

Supine said:


>



I'd much rather have the 454g - that's 1lb, not 1/4lb.


----------



## 8ball (May 31, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I'd much rather have the 454g - that's 1lb, not 1/4lb.



They had some Tory idiot on GBNews last night who had no idea about basic relative sizes of measures too.
He's fed up with these litre beer glasses - two and half pints is way too much.

I want to know where he drinks.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 31, 2022)

8ball said:


> .
> 
> I want to know where he drinks.



At home, alone.


----------



## stavros (May 31, 2022)

two sheds said:


> View attachment 324788


Won't that double the number of homeless? They haven't thought this through...


----------



## teqniq (Jun 1, 2022)

You can see why the vermin want to privatise C4 and as for Braverman herself....


----------



## prunus (Jun 1, 2022)

teqniq said:


> You can see why the vermin want to privatise C4 and as for Braverman herself....




Christ.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 1, 2022)

They must have their brains sucked out before becoming tory MPs.


----------



## iona (Jun 1, 2022)

stavros said:


> Won't that double the number of homeless? They haven't thought this through...


I think that only works for worms, not homeless people. (Prob hard to tell the difference from a tory pov, mind..)


----------



## existentialist (Jun 1, 2022)

teqniq said:


> You can see why the vermin want to privatise C4 and as for Braverman herself....



For a party which seems to be so concerned with "optics", it's amazing how often they seem to sit on their own spectacles.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 1, 2022)

teqniq said:


> You can see why the vermin want to privatise C4 and as for Braverman herself....



Normally I have to look away when someone is making a complete of arse of themselves, like I'm feeling their pain. Not on this occasion. That was bloody beautiful. Loathsome woman.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 1, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Normally I have to look away when someone is making a complete of arse of themselves, like I'm feeling their pain. Not on this occasion. That was bloody beautiful. Loathsome woman.


Braverman and Dorries having a "think off" would be quite a sight to see...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 1, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Braverman and Dorries having a "think off" would be quite a sight to see...


The Philomena cunks of politics.


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 1, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Braverman and Dorries having a "think off" would be quite a sight to see...



Reminds me of that episode of Bottom where they get trapped on the ferris wheel


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 1, 2022)

existentialist said:


> For a party which seems to be so concerned with "optics", it's amazing how often they seem to sit on their own spectacles.


Its so they can see out of, while also talking out of their arse


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 1, 2022)

Walsall Mayor suspended from Tory party over 'racist' WhatsApp post









						Walsall Mayor suspended from Tory party over 'racist' WhatsApp post
					

Rose Martin - who will still continue to be mayor - was elected as a Walsall's civic leader at a ceremony held last Monday (May 23)




					www.birminghammail.co.uk
				




She was hacked, allegedly. Johnson aint used that one yet as he?


----------



## Ming (Jun 2, 2022)

existentialist said:


> For a party which seems to be so concerned with "optics", it's amazing how often they seem to sit on their own spectacles.


Thing is their voting demographic probably doesn’t watch Channel 4 news much. They’re not arsed about being uncomfortable for a few minutes to pay lip service to democracy. If it was in The Sun, Mail, Express, GB/Fox/BBC, etc then they’d be distressed.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 2, 2022)

Ming said:


> Thing is their voting demographic probably doesn’t watch Channel 4 news much. They’re not arsed about being uncomfortable for a few minutes to pay lip service to democracy. If it was in The Sun, Mail, Express, GB/Fox/BBC, etc then they’d be distressed.



I think it's more social media. It's the wild west for the rich and straitjacket forcefeeding for the workers.


----------



## Ming (Jun 2, 2022)

Humberto said:


> I think it's more social media. It's the wild west for the rich and straitjacket forcefeeding for the workers.


Yeah. Forgot about that. Cambridge Analytica, Aggregate IQ, Robert Mercer, etc.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 2, 2022)

keepgoingkeepgoingkeepgoing.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 2, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Normally I have to look away when someone is making a complete of arse of themselves, like I'm feeling their pain. Not on this occasion. That was bloody beautiful. Loathsome woman.



TBF she's only a pointless backbench MP _phew_


----------



## cybershot (Jun 2, 2022)

teqniq said:


> You can see why the vermin want to privatise C4 and as for Braverman herself....



If I'm in a meeting and I don't know the answer to something I say "can I get back to you on that so I can give you an accurate answer" I don't know why these politicians don't just say that as their get out of jail card rather than rambling on trying to drill the same thing down people's throats which makes these interviews so painstaking to watch.

Obviously in a politicians case these should be followed up, and if someone doesn't get back to them they should be outed at a later date.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 3, 2022)

cybershot said:


> If I'm in a meeting and I don't know the answer to something I say "can I get back to you on that so I can give you an accurate answer" I don't know why these politicians don't just say that as their get out of jail card rather than rambling on trying to drill the same thing down people's throats which makes these interviews so painstaking to watch.
> 
> Obviously in a politicians case these should be followed up, and if someone doesn't get back to them they should be outed at a later date.


They find it impossible to admit that they don't know something, or to give an answer which might imply they'd made any kind of mistake. They hang themselves up on that hook pretty much every time they open their festering mouths.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 5, 2022)

Many of them have also never done the kind of everyday office job where you develop skills like saying “I’ll get back to you on that” in meetings.  Mind you, incredibly, Braverman was previously a barrister (how, I have no idea).  I would have thought she would have developed those kind of soft skills.  Maybe if you’re a barrister, you need to always need to make out like you know everything when asked? No idea.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 5, 2022)

BCBlues said:


> She was hacked, allegedly. Johnson aint used that one yet as he?



That one doesn't work when you say racist shit in real life.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 5, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Many of them have also never done the kind of everyday office job where you develop skills like saying “I’ll get back to you on that” in meetings.  Mind you, incredibly, Braverman was previously a barrister (how, I have no idea).  I would have thought she would have developed those kind of soft skills.  Maybe if you’re a barrister, you need to always need to make out like you know everything when asked? No idea.


I've seen a barrister in action, albeit in a limited fashion in an immigration appeals tribunal. He came very well prepared, Braverman on the other hand, well I have difficulty imagining her in that role.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 5, 2022)

teqniq said:


> I've seen a barrister in action, albeit in a limited fashion in an immigration appeals tribunal. He came very well prepared, Braverman on the other hand, well I have difficulty imagining her in that role.


Perhaps only crap barristers go into politics.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 5, 2022)

I thought it was a parody account at first!


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I thought it was a parody account at first!



Fabricunt _is_ the human parody account.

It's good to see an MP doing their job and being effective for their constituents and still having time to prove using photoshop what a prize bellend they are.


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 5, 2022)

He really _is _a prize bellend.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I thought it was a parody account at first!



What if a colleague photoshopped up a picture of them and yourself.  A rapid meeting with HR would be scheduled.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## quiet guy (Jun 5, 2022)

That is class


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 5, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> That is class


This is too, my treat, you're welcome


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 5, 2022)

Someone started early on the Vino collapso


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 5, 2022)

The horny honey monster 
Whole thread is worth a read.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I thought it was a parody account at first!





Never though I’d feel sorry for Priti but here we are.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 5, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Never though I’d feel sorry for Priti but here we are.


I'll never feel sorry for her, or her fucking awful inhumane policies.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'll never feel sorry for her, or her fucking awful inhumane policies.



It may have just been something I ate.


----------



## gosub (Jun 6, 2022)

Watch: Johnson's own Anti-Corruption champion just quit
					

John Penrose accused Johnson of breaking the Ministerial Code - and told him to resign. he is wife of Baroness Dido Harding




					www.thelondoneconomic.com


----------



## Raheem (Jun 6, 2022)

gosub said:


> Watch: Johnson's own Anti-Corruption champion just quit
> 
> 
> John Penrose accused Johnson of breaking the Ministerial Code - and told him to resign. he is wife of Baroness Dido Harding
> ...



Typical crypto-Commie gender-bender.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 6, 2022)

gen....ben.....? Really.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 6, 2022)

I don't believe he's a real actual wife in the first place.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 6, 2022)

sleaterkinney said:


> This is the Attorney General. I think the Lenin comment will be welcomed here.




Who-ella Braverman is one of the most dangerous of the current Tory front bench. An absolute maniac.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 6, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> Who-ella Braverman is one of the most dangerous of the current Tory front bench. An absolute maniac.


Why, oh why...has she not got her own thread yet?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Why, oh why...has she not got her own thread yet?



Reminds me of when I was in Florida, talking to an American mother about Bush Jnr, and she said "well, it _is _hard being a war president".

18-year old me was far too polite to make the same obvious point


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 6, 2022)

Even for the Uber Cunt, this is a new low....


----------



## brogdale (Jun 6, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> View attachment 325880
> Even for the Uber Cunt, this is a new low....


FFS


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 6, 2022)

Given the number of prominent MPs with clear mental health issues you'd think that part of the health service would have funding on tap.

Oh right, it's just "being eccentric" when your rich isn't it?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 6, 2022)

Adam Holloway on newsnight ' people knew when they voted for Johnson that he wasn't a Jesuit priest, it's hard to govern when your effectively in a war headquarters'. 
.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 6, 2022)

Well Dorries _has_ declared war on Ukraine he's got a point.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 6, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Well Dorries _has_ declared war on Ukraine he's got a point.


I can see him in the war room pushing his model buses about.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 6, 2022)

with Ukrainian farmers towing them all away with tractors


----------



## Sue (Jun 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Adam Holloway on newsnight ' people knew when they voted for Johnson that he wasn't a Jesuit priest, it's hard to govern when your effectively in a war headquarters'.
> .


 Must admit I'd never heard of him before but that was a staunch defence right load of old bollocks.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 6, 2022)

Sue said:


> Must admit I'd never heard of him before but that was a staunch defence right load of old bollocks.


I liked the bit about him just hanging out with his civil servant Mates and he definitely didn't know about the cake.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 7, 2022)

Priti Patel accused of trying to deport former Iranian police officer to Rwanda
					

Man reportedly fled to the UK after being sentenced to five years’ jail for refusing to fire at Iranian protesters




					www.theguardian.com
				




We can laugh at their incompetence, but these brutal cunts do this shit in our name. I hate them so much.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 7, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



We need a cringe emoji. Christ!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 7, 2022)

From 3 minutes on..unbelievable


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 8, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> From 3 minutes on..unbelievable




How out of touch is that eedyut on a scale of 9 to 10


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 8, 2022)

BCBlues said:


> How out of touch is that eedyut on a scale of 9 to 10


Same prick who said he wouldn't watch the England football game because they were taking the knee. So I'd say about 11.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 8, 2022)

Another wanker. Great unwashed!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 8, 2022)

Is he the £220 000 expenses per year scrounger? You can buy a lot of soap for that.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 8, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Is he the £220 000 expenses per year scrounger? You can buy a lot of soap for that.


Yep. You can cook a lot of 30p meals with that as well.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 8, 2022)

On benefits? Don’t worry, you can now use them to buy a house!


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 8, 2022)

Dear god, all that man does is pose for photo ops.

I don't begin to understand how "lower-paid workers will be able to use their housing benefits to buy homes under plans announced by Boris Johnson tomorrow." 

but perhaps tomorrow it will all become clear and there will be unicorns on the sunlit uplands. And poverty will be redefined as wealth.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 8, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> On benefits? Don’t worry, you can now use them to buy a house!



New scheme called (world-beating) PrimeSub mortgages...what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 8, 2022)

Pretty sure that’s possibly the most corrupt solution to housing crisis possible but I’ll have to check


----------



## two sheds (Jun 8, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Pretty sure that’s possibly the most corrupt and inept solution to housing crisis possible but I’ll have to check


cfu


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 8, 2022)

two sheds said:


> cfu




We’ve had inept for the last 10 years which was “do nothing”


----------



## killer b (Jun 8, 2022)

probably better for housing benefit to be paying the tenant's mortgage than some landlord cunt's mortgage tbf


----------



## two sheds (Jun 8, 2022)

'Affordable housing' round here is  £250,000 - not sure what benefits you'd have to be getting to afford one of them.


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 8, 2022)

Dear god, from that Times article. It's shameless and shabby, all show and no go. 



> The prime minister will also attempt to channel Margaret Thatcher, the former Conservative prime minister, by announcing plans to extend the right to buy to people who rent from housing associations.
> 
> He will say that he ultimately wants to give millions of people the ability to buy their properties at discounts of up to 70 per cent of the market price, depending on how long they have lived there.
> However, the scheme is likely to be limited to a series of pilots as the costs will be met from within existing government spending, without additional funding.
> Internal estimates suggest that if it was uncapped *the programme could cost the government £3 billion a year *with hundreds of thousands of people taking advantage. One government source said that *the scheme would be capped at about £500 million*, although the cost has yet to be agreed.











						‘Benefits to bricks’ as Boris Johnson announces right-to-buy plans for low-paid workers
					

Lower-paid workers will be able to use their housing benefits to buy homes under plans announced by Boris Johnson tomorrow.In a speech in Lancashire the prime m




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 8, 2022)

Interesting read. Didn't realise zahawi was a founder of yougov?


----------



## srb7677 (Jun 8, 2022)

In my supermarket place of work I met a customer who claimed to know the Johnson family. She said Boris Johnson's father is a nice guy (which seriously brings her credibility into question) but that Boris is a total idiot. He really is the buffoon he appears to be. It is not an act. Or so she said.


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 8, 2022)

srb7677 said:


> In my supermarket place of work I met a customer who claimed to know the Johnson family. She said Boris Johnson's father is a nice guy (which seriously brings her credibility into question) but that Boris is a total idiot. He really is the buffoon he appears to be. It is not an act. Or so she said.


Well, that clears everything up.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 8, 2022)

well I believe it  

apart from the father bit


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 8, 2022)

two sheds said:


> well I believe it
> 
> apart from the father bit


I believe it up till the customer's credibility being in doubt. Then I wonder why we're being told any of this, except to illustrate that there are credulous people out there, which tbh most of us already knew.
It's fairly well established that Johnson père (ahem) falls somewhat short of uxorial perfection, and that Alexander Johnson's natural intelligence is utterly disabled by his laziness and sense of entitlement. So all we get is the clownshow with brainfarts. 
And Priti Patel sending refugees on a one-way ticket to fucking Rwanda.


----------



## alex_ (Jun 9, 2022)

two sheds said:


> 'Affordable housing' round here is  £250,000 - not sure what benefits you'd have to be getting to afford one of them.



And how you’d save a deposit without having the benefits taken away.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 9, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> I believe it up till the customer's credibility being in doubt. Then I wonder why we're being told any of this, except to illustrate that there are credulous people out there, which tbh most of us already knew.
> It's fairly well established that Johnson père (ahem) falls somewhat short of uxorial perfection, and that Alexander Johnson's natural intelligence is utterly disabled by his laziness and sense of entitlement. So all we get is the clownshow with brainfarts.
> And Priti Patel sending refugees on a one-way ticket to fucking Rwanda.



If they are incompetent roobs how are they in charge? Why is everything so shit?


Things could be so much worse but at the same time every thing is on fire.


----------



## alex_ (Jun 9, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> If they are incompetent roobs how are they in charge?



Because the owners of the telegraph and daily mail are worried about Levison 2 and their ability to control U.K. public opinion without paying tax.


----------



## stavros (Jun 9, 2022)

Liz Truss doesn't take the British Virgin Islands under direct rule, despite commissioning a report that recommended it, finding horrendous corruption there, and it being a well know money laundering location.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 9, 2022)

stavros said:


> Liz Truss doesn't take the British Virgin Islands under direct rule, despite commissioning a report that recommended it, finding horrendous corruption there, and it being a well know money laundering location.



I guess it's useful to have money laundering options that don't overlap.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 9, 2022)

Of course she didn't.


----------



## stavros (Jun 9, 2022)

I think all the overseas territories could come under direct rule, and have elected representation in the Commons. France manages it alright with Guadeloupe, Martinique, etc. I have a feeling it's the archaic rules about remote voting which mainly stands in the way, which the various lockdowns proved were no practical barrier.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 9, 2022)

It's the tax haven and money-laundering that stands in the way.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 9, 2022)

teqniq said:


> It's the tax haven and money-laundering that stands in the way.




They might have to build some infrastructure and look after people which is always a no no


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 9, 2022)

Boris Johnson sets out plan for benefit claimants to get mortgages
					

Boris Johnson focuses on boosting home ownership as he seeks to relaunch his premiership.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




You fucking what?


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 9, 2022)

All big on emotion and scarce on detail and reality. Welcome to the Tory recovery plans


----------



## two sheds (Jun 9, 2022)

I've heard of people paying more in rent than they would on a mortgage but have still been refused a mortgage. Wonder whether that will be addressed.


----------



## prunus (Jun 9, 2022)

It’s a non-policy that will go nowhere. He thinks it’s a good soundbite, but the core tories hate it, and it will help no-one. I think he’s managed to stick his foot firmly up his own backside again. Cunt.


----------



## stdP (Jun 9, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I've heard of people paying more in rent than they would on a mortgage but have still been refused a mortgage. Wonder whether that will be addressed.



The whole "paying more for rental than a mortgage" has been a thing for a while now. Most rental prices I see in estate agent windows are greater than what you'd pay on most 25yr mortgage terms and have been, on and off, for several years. This is in London of course which might be an especially fucked market but I suspect it's widespread throughout the country. The term "tenant paying off my mortgage" is a fairly common one in the BtL crowd.

Capital requirements for mortgages in light of most people being unable to save up 10% or even 5% deposits mean many people will be stuck in the rental trap for the foreseeable. Consider an "average" £250k house (unrealistically cheap for London) - even if you saved up the £25k for a 10% deposit, you'd be looking at taking out a mortgage of £225k. A quick check at the MSE mortgage calculator says that in order to qualify for this, two people would both need to be earning £50kpa (something that plenty of people are nowhere near earning) and that's right at the maximum end of the borrowing range (and thus incurring higher interest). I know vanishingly few people earning over £50kpa. Even with large drops in the capital requirements for mortgages (something which comes with its own dangers, but that's another story) most people still won't be able to achieve that sort of earning.

Prices simply need to come down to prices that ordinary people can afford (but that's probably going to mean a massive crash needs to happen before it does). Until that happens the UK housing market is largely funnelling more and more money from the have-nots to the haves both in terms of rents to private landlords and interest on ever-more hugely inflated mortgages.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 9, 2022)

stdP said:


> Prices simply need to come down to prices that ordinary people can afford (but that's probably going to mean a massive crash needs to happen before it does). Until that happens the UK housing market is largely funnelling more and more money from the have-nots to the haves both in terms of rents to private landlords and interest on ever-more hugely inflated mortgages.


Good post. Yep - need a house price crash. As I remarked to someone today though: when house prices go up rents go up with them, when house prices come down rents generally stay where they were.


----------



## stdP (Jun 9, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Good post. Yep - need a house price crash. As I remarked to someone today though: when house prices go up rents go up with them, when house prices come down rents generally stay where they were.



Look at it from your average landlord's perspective - they've still got the same mortgage to pay, so there's no way they can reduce the rents without looking at defaulting on their debt and losing the house (or selling it, quite likely during a period of negative equity and thus possibly "losing out" on their "investment"). People buying houses so they have a place to live are much less affected by this mindset but since losing your house is a sure-fire loser of votes, and property/rental is often seen as a hedge to supplant the rapidly-vanishing idea in the UK of a retirement with a pension, there's a lot of political capital invested in keeping the property market train wreck a-rollin' because it's broken state is sadly still a vote-winner.

Trying to swerve further back to the topic, of course Boris' policy is total non-starter and as much a vacuum of detail as ever. But even if it did work (and I don't see how it can TBH), I think it'd still largely proceed along the lines of Thatcher - votes won via dangled carrot (because who doesn't want a house at a knock-down price?), affordable housing becomes even less available than it is already, and I wouldn't be at all surprised to see taxpayer's money being used to put affordable accommodation in to the hands of private landlords as happened with RtB.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 9, 2022)

The sort of policy that would only work if no one else at any point ever in the future who hasn’t got a house now might at some point need a house (if you also conveniently ignore all the people who already need housing)

Just another part of the Tories ongoing 40 year quest to transfer public assets into the hands of their mates.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 9, 2022)

stdP said:


> Look at it from your average landlord's perspective - they've still got the same mortgage to pay, so there's no way they can reduce the rents without looking at defaulting on their debt and losing the house (or selling it, quite likely during a period of negative equity and thus possibly "losing out" on their "investment").


True for people buying now, but most(?) landlords will have bought a few years ago when house prices were lower. Twenty years ago prices were four or five times lower, and those landlords are still renting out at market rates. Quids in.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 9, 2022)

My landlord bought the house over 23 years ago and it's two flats charging £800 and £750 per month and that's below market value. He's generally fine, but it's staggering.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 9, 2022)

23 years he's likely paid off his mortgage by now so (apart from maintenance which also benefits him because it maintains/increases the value of the house) that's clear profit.


----------



## gosub (Jun 10, 2022)

stavros said:


> Liz Truss doesn't take the British Virgin Islands under direct rule, despite commissioning a report that recommended it, finding horrendous corruption there, and it being a well know money laundering location.


Think after the hatchet job that was tried on their Silk wasn't much option


----------



## gosub (Jun 10, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Boris Johnson sets out plan for benefit claimants to get mortgages
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson focuses on boosting home ownership as he seeks to relaunch his premiership.
> ...


Man without a scooby in search of favourable headlines forgets about things like savings limitations for UC when applied to mortgage deposits


----------



## gosub (Jun 10, 2022)

gosub said:


> Man without a scooby in search of favourable headlines forgets about things like savings limitations for UC when applied to mortgage deposits


Tbf the social mobility tsar did put out a statement on the same day telling the great unwashed to lower their expectations...


----------



## Raheem (Jun 10, 2022)

gosub said:


> Man without a scooby in search of favourable headlines forgets about things like savings limitations for UC when applied to mortgage deposits


He's in a position to just make the rules even more messy, though.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 10, 2022)

stdP said:


> The whole "paying more for rental than a mortgage" has been a thing for a while now. Most rental prices I see in estate agent windows are greater than what you'd pay on most 25yr mortgage terms and have been, on and off, for several years. This is in London of course which might be an especially fucked market but I suspect it's widespread throughout the country. The term "tenant paying off my mortgage" is a fairly common one in the BtL crowd.
> 
> Capital requirements for mortgages in light of most people being unable to save up 10% or even 5% deposits mean many people will be stuck in the rental trap for the foreseeable. Consider an "average" £250k house (unrealistically cheap for London) - even if you saved up the £25k for a 10% deposit, you'd be looking at taking out a mortgage of £225k. A quick check at the MSE mortgage calculator says that in order to qualify for this, two people would both need to be earning £50kpa (something that plenty of people are nowhere near earning) and that's right at the maximum end of the borrowing range (and thus incurring higher interest). I know vanishingly few people earning over £50kpa. Even with large drops in the capital requirements for mortgages (something which comes with its own dangers, but that's another story) most people still won't be able to achieve that sort of earning.
> 
> Prices simply need to come down to prices that ordinary people can afford (but that's probably going to mean a massive crash needs to happen before it does). Until that happens the UK housing market is largely funnelling more and more money from the have-nots to the haves both in terms of rents to private landlords and interest on ever-more hugely inflated mortgages.


Your numbers aren’t right here.  Mortgages are typically available at about 4-4.5 times salary.  Two people earning 50k each would be able to borrow about £400,000.  To get a mortgage of £225k requires two people to be earning more like 50k between them, i.e. £25k each.  Indeed, one of the reasons house prices have risen so much is precisely because of this availability of mortgages — the average couple can afford the average house price based on the average mortgage multiple.  Buy-to-let has certainly been a nasty upwards pressure on houses, but they comprise a minority of homes (about 25-30%).

There are some misunderstandings about “tenant pays for the mortgage” thing too.  The average UK rental yield is 3.6%.  Mortgage rates are typically in the ballpark of 3%.  However, you have to load the capital cost of the deposit in to the calculation and owning property is pretty expensive in terms of management fees, repairs and so on too.  Basically, the average income from rent will, typically, roughly cover the average cost of the debt and equity put into the property.  Could be more, will often be less.  However, even if the rent covers these costs, that isn’t “paying for the mortgage”, because the debt still has to be paid off. 

So then people think they’ll make money on the capital gain of the property.  Trouble there is that the frictional costs are very high.  They’ll have paid 3% stamp duty on top of the basic stamp duty on purchase, plus solicitor fees.  On sale, they’ll pay estate agent fees.  If the property rises in value enough, they’ll pay capital gains tax at top rate — you either sell the property or you don’t, so there is no chance to phase the capital gain to avoid the CGT.  However, average property rises in typical BTL properties have not been anywhere near as much as you might guess over the last 10-20 years.  There have been some eye watering rises but there are also been some periods of crash.  It’s very regional.

My experience with people generally and landlords in particular is that almost none of them do (or even know how to do) the financial calculations properly to genuinely compare this stuff.  Landlords often think they’re making money by renting out a property whereas they actually aren’t.  Property returns in reality are actually pretty shitty. Net of all the things I am talking about, the result over the last 10 years or 15 years or 20 years will have been noticeably worse than putting the same money into the stockmarket, say.

Now, you might wonder about the point of saying all this.  It’s certainly not to suggest that there is nothing to worry about or that BTL isn’t a problem.  BTL is a massive problem!  It’s more that I think the myth of landlords making easy money is actually *feeding the problem*.  People who have some spare money to invest just default to buying property because they don’t know about anything else and everybody is telling them that this is the easy way to do it.  My hope is that countering that propaganda might slowly help to defuse the situation.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 10, 2022)

prunus said:


> It’s a non-policy that will go nowhere. He thinks it’s a good soundbite, but the core tories hate it, and it will help no-one. I think he’s managed to stick his foot firmly up his own backside again. Cunt.



What it will probably do is get tacked on to the long-promised housing bill that would ban section 21 evictions, delaying it again. Meanwhile hundreds of people a day are kicked out of their homes for no reason and with no recourse.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 10, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Your numbers aren’t right here.  Mortgages are typically available at about 4-4.5 times salary.  Two people earning 50k each would be able to borrow about £400,000.  To get a mortgage of £225k requires two people to be earning more like 50k between them, i.e. £25k each.  Indeed, one of the reasons house prices have risen so much is precisely because of this availability of mortgages — the average couple can afford the average house price based on the average mortgage multiple.  Buy-to-let has certainly been a nasty upwards pressure on houses, but they comprise a minority of homes (about 25-30%).
> 
> There are some misunderstandings about “tenant pays for the mortgage” thing too.  The average UK rental yield is 3.6%.  Mortgage rates are typically in the ballpark of 3%.  However, you have to load the capital cost of the deposit in to the calculation and owning property is pretty expensive in terms of management fees, repairs and so on too.  Basically, the average income from rent will, typically, roughly cover the average cost of the debt and equity put into the property.  Could be more, will often be less.  However, even if the rent covers these costs, that isn’t “paying for the mortgage”, because the debt still has to be paid off.
> 
> ...



Being stupid as well as greedy is not a moral defence.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 10, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Being stupid as well as greedy is not a moral defence.


What from anything I wrote would suggest to you that I was mounting a defence?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 10, 2022)

Where to start today...









						Rishi Sunak ‘wasted £11bn by paying too much interest’ on UK debt
					

Labour accuses chancellor of wastefulness for failing to insure against interest rate rises




					www.theguardian.com
				




Hopefully this becomes Sunaks equivalent of "Gordon Brown sold off all the gold" moment and people realise the conservatives aren't economic masterminds.









						Home Office tried to ‘sanitise’ staff education module on colonialism
					

Disagreements have led to delay in course rollout as civil servants think empire material ‘too controversial’




					www.theguardian.com
				




And then this...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 10, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Hopefully this becomes Sunaks equivalent of "Gordon Brown sold off all the gold" moment and people realise the conservatives aren't economic masterminds.



This is just accepted as fact by a large percentage of the population. Actual evidence for it, if ever there was any, evaporated long ago. 

It often seems like a mental defence mechanism created by people who have voted tory and seen their lives turn to shit, 'ah, but labour would be worse because they just spend loads of money and ruin the economy'.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 10, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Your numbers aren’t right here.  Mortgages are typically available at about 4-4.5 times salary.  Two people earning 50k each would be able to borrow about £400,000.  To get a mortgage of £225k requires two people to be earning more like 50k between them, i.e. £25k each.  Indeed, one of the reasons house prices have risen so much is precisely because of this availability of mortgages — the average couple can afford the average house price based on the average mortgage multiple.  Buy-to-let has certainly been a nasty upwards pressure on houses, but they comprise a minority of homes (about 25-30%).



That has been the case recently because of low interest rates. Looking at the way those are going, couples on a joint income of £50k will struggle with their £200k mortgage.


----------



## flypanam (Jun 10, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> We need a cringe emoji. Christ!


He’s talking to his constituents there isn’t he? He thinks that makes him witty and in touch with the working class cos all the plebs talk like babies.


----------



## srb7677 (Jun 10, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Then I wonder why we're being told any of this, except to illustrate that there are credulous people out there, which tbh most of us already


It was simply me sharing some gossip from someone who claimed to know the family. It is nothing more profound or sinister than that. It is something I'd mention to someone over a pint in the pub. People can make of it why they will, I cannot vouch for this woman's veracity in any way.

What my sharing of this conversation definitely isn't is proof of anything. 

I think some here are taking it too seriously. Nothing more than a mildly interesting piece of gossip from someone claiming to know Johnson. That is all.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 10, 2022)

Daily heil has done 'research' .
The irony is strong here.


----------



## Cerv (Jun 10, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Where to start today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hard to sum this up in a snappy one liner like "sold the gold" though.


----------



## magneze (Jun 10, 2022)

Cerv said:


> hard to sum this up in a snappy one liner like "sold the gold" though.


"Wasted £11bn" not snappy enough?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 10, 2022)

Cerv said:


> hard to sum this up in a snappy one liner like "sold the gold" though.




Didn’t phone the bank


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 11, 2022)

stdP said:


> The whole "paying more for rental than a mortgage" has been a thing for a while now. Most rental prices I see in estate agent windows are greater than what you'd pay on most 25yr mortgage terms and have been, on and off, for several years. This is in London of course which might be an especially fucked market but I suspect it's widespread throughout the country. The term "tenant paying off my mortgage" is a fairly common one in the BtL crowd.
> 
> Capital requirements for mortgages in light of most people being unable to save up 10% or even 5% deposits mean many people will be stuck in the rental trap for the foreseeable. Consider an "average" £250k house (unrealistically cheap for London) - even if you saved up the £25k for a 10% deposit, you'd be looking at taking out a mortgage of £225k. A quick check at the MSE mortgage calculator says that in order to qualify for this, two people would both need to be earning £50kpa (something that plenty of people are nowhere near earning) and that's right at the maximum end of the borrowing range (and thus incurring higher interest). I know vanishingly few people earning over £50kpa. Even with large drops in the capital requirements for mortgages (something which comes with its own dangers, but that's another story) most people still won't be able to achieve that sort of earning.
> 
> Prices simply need to come down to prices that ordinary people can afford (but that's probably going to mean a massive crash needs to happen before it does). Until that happens the UK housing market is largely funnelling more and more money from the have-nots to the haves both in terms of rents to private landlords and interest on ever-more hugely inflated mortgages.


In places where prices are unaffordable the system is propped up with ‘shared ownership’ schemes, which are still usually a better deal than renting, although even these schemes are becoming unaffordable for most in London and other expensive cities, and housing associations have got a lot more greedy on the service charges and cost of the rental part.  The mrs got onboard one of these about 8-9 years ago when prices were a little bit less mental and got a new build flat in Zone 1 on a single salary of under 30k, owning 40% of it.  I think she was paying about 6-700 a month all in.  I think to do similar now you’d need twice that salary, but it kept things vaguely viable for average earners for a few more years.


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 11, 2022)

Tory MP apologises for describing Birmingham as 'godawful place'









						Tory MP apologises for describing Birmingham as 'godawful place'
					

Heather Wheeler, the Tory MP for South Derbyshire, said she made an "inappropriate remark that does not reflect my actual view" at a conference on Thursday.




					www.birminghammail.co.uk
				




So she has difficulties identifying this...


With this...


Never mind, a bit of levelling up can sort it.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 11, 2022)

Getting a good battering on the Twitter


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 11, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Getting a good battering on the Twitter



the hon member for birmingham yardley is also taking the piss


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 11, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the hon member for birmingham yardley is also taking the piss





Tbf Jess arguing in favour of Birmingham does make it tempting to back the shithole pov.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 11, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Tbf Jess arguing in favour of Birmingham does make it tempting to back the shithole pov.


Cant stand her myself. But good to keep it getting talk about. Hopefully the lovely wheeler should get some good heckles.at the arrival of the conference.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 11, 2022)

Calm down everyone. Grow your own cucumbers and the planet's saved.
Heat or eat? Have some venison,  FFS.








						'Bordering on preposterous': Government food strategy tells public to eat venison instead of beef to save planet
					

Leon founder Henry Dimbleby's recommendations for an expansion of free school meals, a salt and sugar tax and government action on obesity do not appear to have been taken forward.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 11, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Calm down everyone. Grow your own cucumbers and the planet's saved.
> Heat or eat? Have some venison,  FFS.
> 
> 
> ...



oh deer...


----------



## stavros (Jun 14, 2022)

George Useless was on the radio yesterday, explaining we shouldn't tell people to eat less meat, but instead concentrate on technological solutions for decreasing greenhouse gas emissions from it. I'm sure only time prevented him from explaining those solutions in full.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 14, 2022)

Dowden didn't get the memo about who's in power..


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 14, 2022)

family are struggling and these wankers just put 7 people on a flight to Rwanda at the cost of a million to make their leader look like he tough on immigration 

where do these cunts find the logic


----------



## stavros (Jun 14, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> where do these cunts find the logic


I suspect they know that that's the narrative that'll be gladly pushed by their fanzines in Fleet Street.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 14, 2022)

It will not stop people coming it just means that when many arrive they will go straight into the black economy run by….Erm….Criminal gangs


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 14, 2022)

Didn't see the interview this morning , apparently truss doesn't know how to pronounce Taoiseach and said Tea Sock   Thick as fuck.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 15, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Dowden didn't get the memo about who's in power..



Oliver Dowden, who was replaced as culture secretary by, err... Nadine Dorris!


----------



## two sheds (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## teqniq (Jun 16, 2022)

They really don't give a shit do they? Would it be too much to hope that they get a good kicking in the upcoming by-elections?


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2022)

teqniq said:


> They really don't give a shit do they? Would it be too much to hope that they get a good kicking in the upcoming by-elections?



True, but then the yellow streak of piss didn't give a shit about the austerity they imposed with the vermin 2010-15.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 16, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the hon member for birmingham yardley is also taking the piss




It doesn’t look _that_ bad, but you can do a lot with filters these days.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jun 16, 2022)

> This week, however, I was tasked to offer a view about the Government's intention to consider measures which risk a deliberate and purposeful breach of the Ministerial Code. This request has placed me in an impossible and odious position. My informal response on Monday was that you and any other Minister should justify openly your position vis-a-vis the Code in such circumstances. However, the idea that a Prime Minister might to any degree be in the business of deliberately breaching his own Code is an affront. A deliberate breach, or even an intention to do so, would be to suspend the provisions of the Code to suit a political end. This would make a mockery not only of respect for the Code but licence the suspension of its provisions in governing the conduct of Her Majesty's Ministers. I can have no part in this.











						Lord Geidt quit after being asked to advise on ‘deliberate’ breach of ministerial code, resignation letter shows – UK politics live
					

Boris Johnson’s ethics adviser says final straw was request to consider a ‘purposeful’ breach of code




					www.theguardian.com
				




Seems Boris was betting on absolutely everyone in government having no concept of bothering to follow their own rules – wonder where he got the confidence to think that from ...


----------



## gosub (Jun 16, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> In places where prices are unaffordable the system is propped up with ‘shared ownership’ schemes, which are still usually a better deal than renting, although even these schemes are becoming unaffordable for most in London and other expensive cities, and housing associations have got a lot more greedy on the service charges and cost of the rental part.  The mrs got onboard one of these about 8-9 years ago when prices were a little bit less mental and got a new build flat in Zone 1 on a single salary of under 30k, owning 40% of it.  I think she was paying about 6-700 a month all in.  I think to do similar now you’d need twice that salary, but it kept things vaguely viable for average earners for a few more years.


I don't think shared ownership are a good deal for the person living there, on sale you are back of the queue for getting money out of the property (which is bad particularly if we enter a spell of negative equity) and you are on the hook for all the upkeep bills... Fucking amazing deal for the other shareholder though. 

Plus all these toe hold deals only seem to be avaible on recent builds and let's just say direction of travel of building regs over recent years ain't been great either


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 16, 2022)

Looked at shared ownership and honestly your basically paying rent twice so… yeah. Don’t.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 16, 2022)

You're all picking on me. What a twat.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 16, 2022)

Wouldnt expect a theatre critic to have a comprehensive knowledge of immigration and Quentin Letts proves it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Wouldnt expect a theatre critic to have a comprehensive knowledge of immigration and Quentin Letts proves it.


is this quentin letts the former parliamentary sketch writer?


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 16, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> is this quentin letts the former parliamentary sketch writer?


Allegedly a racist and misogynist too, so quite possible


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 16, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Wouldnt expect a theatre critic to have a comprehensive knowledge of immigration and Quentin Letts proves it.


Everyday's a school day.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 16, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Wouldnt expect a theatre critic to have a comprehensive knowledge of immigration and Quentin Letts proves it.


A boys' boarding knowledge of immigration.


----------



## stavros (Jun 16, 2022)

If their issue is with the business model of the traffickers, would they have a problem with putting them out of business by undercutting them price-wise and safety-wise? That's the capitalist way, is it not?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Sue (Jun 16, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


>



That seems like a _brave_* example to use...

*Channelling Sir Humphrey.


----------



## Fairweather (Jun 16, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> You're all picking on me. What a twat.



He reminds me of Spoilt Bastard from Viz.


----------



## elbows (Jun 17, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Didn't see the interview this morning , apparently truss doesn't know how to pronounce Taoiseach and said Tea Sock   Thick as fuck.



I missed this so I tracked it down.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 17, 2022)

This is a quality response:


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Ming (Jun 18, 2022)

elbows said:


> I missed this so I tracked it down.



It’s all deliberate. They’re popularist politicians publicly demonstrating their contempt for everyone not themselves. See Trump. Plays well with the ignorant nationalist cunts who are their main unshakable voting block.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 18, 2022)

Ming said:


> It’s all deliberate. They’re popularist politicians publicly demonstrating their contempt for everyone not themselves. See Trump. Plays well with the ignorant nationalist cunts who are their main unshakable voting block.


I dont think Truss is clever enough to pull that off


----------



## kabbes (Jun 18, 2022)

It’s ridiculous conspiratorialism to think that Truss actually does know the correct pronunciation of Taoiseach but _intentionally chooses to get it wrong_ because of some hard-headed calculation that _this particular error_ will play to the base. There are so many reasons why it’s a stupid suggestion. It’s a much simpler explanation that she’s just an ignorant overpromoted idiot out of her depth. And she got to that position because her idiocy plays well with other idiots, not because she is _making it up_ that she’s an idiot.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 18, 2022)

Indeed, she'd probably think that Tea Shock sounded just wrong. You wouldn't want to put her in charge of a Bring and Buy stall though.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 18, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Indeed, she'd probably think that Tea Shock sounded just wrong. You wouldn't want to put her in charge of a Bring and Buy stall though.


From Johnson's point of view, she's a useful idiot. As is Patel - in her case, a _nasty_ useful idiot.

The number of idiots, of varying degrees of usefulness, in the Tory Cabinet cannot be an accident.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 18, 2022)

No, of course it isn't. They stand or fall with him as most of them know or suspect.


----------



## Supine (Jun 18, 2022)

Choosing a cabinet from people who think brexit is a good idea has resulted in a particularly stupid cabinet it has to be said.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 18, 2022)

Supine said:


> Choosing a cabinet from people who think Johnson's version of brexit is a good idea has resulted in a particularly stupid cabinet it has to be said.


cfu


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 18, 2022)

Supine said:


> Choosing a cabinet from people who think brexit is a good idea has resulted in a particularly stupid cabinet it has to be said.




I’d say more vindictively small minded, I’m sure Rishi and Gove can tie their own shoes.


----------



## flypanam (Jun 18, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> I’d say more vindictively small minded, I’m sure Rishi and Gove can tie their own shoes.


I thing you're being too generous.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 18, 2022)

Truss didn’t think that Brexit was a good idea. She campaigned and voted against it.


----------



## stavros (Jun 18, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> I’d say more vindictively small minded, I’m sure Rishi and Gove can tie their own shoes.


You can only get velcro shoes in Sunak's size.


----------



## Ming (Jun 18, 2022)

kabbes said:


> It’s ridiculous conspiratorialism to think that Truss actually does know the correct pronunciation of Taoiseach but _intentionally chooses to get it wrong_ because of some hard-headed calculation that _this particular error_ will play to the base. There are so many reasons why it’s a stupid suggestion. It’s a much simpler explanation that she’s just an ignorant overpromoted idiot out of her depth. And she got to that position because her idiocy plays well with other idiots, not because she is _making it up_ that she’s an idiot.


I dunno kabbes…can’t you feel the sneering?


----------



## philosophical (Jun 18, 2022)

He's simply being a cunt again, smirking at his stunning clever wit getting rapturous applause from himself.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 19, 2022)

Poor Sam


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 20, 2022)

Tories have wheeled out the knobhead Chris Philps on newsnight, and the union guy is brilliant. He's called him a liar about 5 times and giving him the hard stare. Gold.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 20, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Tories have wheeled out the knobhead Chris Philps on newsnight, and the union guy is brilliant. He's called him a liar about 5 times and giving him the hard stare. Gold.


And here it is. I count a fair few more than 5 though


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 20, 2022)

teqniq said:


> And here it is. I count a fair few more than 5 though



It was up to about 5 when I posted.. 
Philps reminds me of the guy who plays wills in the royal family on ch4. Knacker.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 21, 2022)

hmm  good thing Corbyn did not get in eh







hmm


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 21, 2022)

A human being and a Christian! I'd argue not.
Hard hitting interview folks.
Go nads!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> A human being and a Christian! I'd argue not.
> Hard hitting interview folks.
> Go nads!



i think she's a shining example of a christian


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 21, 2022)

left her first husband when he has MS


shining example of a Christian


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> left her first husband when he has MS
> 
> 
> shining example of a Christian


yeh. i suppose you see a christian as something positive whereas i have a rather different opinion of them

i dreamed i stood upon a hill, and, lo!
the godly multitudes walked to and fro
beneath, in sabbath garments fitly clad,
with pious mien, appropriately sad,
while all the church bells made a solemn din --
a fire-alarm to those who lived in sin.
then saw I gazing thoughtfully below,
with tranquil face, upon that holy show
a tall, spare figure in a robe of white,
whose eyes diffused a melancholy light.
'god keep you, stranger,' i exclaimed. 'you are
no doubt (your habit shows it) from afar;
and yet I entertain the hope that you,
like these good people, are a christian too.'
he raised his eyes and with a look so stern
it made me with a thousand blushes burn
replied -- his manner with disdain was spiced:
'what! i a christian? no, indeed! I'm christ.'
--amborse bierce


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 21, 2022)

not that positive lapsed cultural Catholic 

but like her Beloved Boris,  Nadine should no be professing her devotion to her Christian beliefs when they walked out on a partner 
when times got hard


HTH


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 21, 2022)

Fabricunt, ace rimmer.
Someone needs to take his phone away.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 21, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> hmm  good thing Corbyn did not get in eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The awful 1970s. When everyone was paid much better and working folk could buy houses.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 21, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. i suppose you see a christian as something positive whereas i have a rather different opinion of them
> 
> i dreamed i stood upon a hill, and, lo!
> the godly multitudes walked to and fro
> ...


My ex aunt was a rabid racist ukipper bellend. And a Christian who baked cakes for the vicar!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 21, 2022)

I dont like Raab any more


----------



## Ming (Jun 21, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> I dont like Raab any more


Oh come on. Give the poor guy a break. Just think of him as a cuddlier version of Patrick Bateman.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 22, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> I dont like Raab any more



when and why did you like him

he either Boris coke dealer or know where the bodies are kept 

mans a gob shite on many levels


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 22, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> I dont like Raab any more


When I first saw him on Question Time, years ago, I got a strong feeling of revulsion before he even opened his gob. I've never had a  reason to review this feeling since.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 22, 2022)

Watching PMQ's, what are all the blue ribbons the Tories are wearing?


----------



## Bingoman (Jun 22, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Watching PMQ's, what are all the blue ribbons the Tories are wearing?


Anti bullying campaign according to labour's Luke Pollard


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 22, 2022)

Anti bullying conservatives, an oxymoron


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 22, 2022)

but Priti is wearing one too.


----------



## stavros (Jun 27, 2022)

John Major calls the contaminated blood scandal "bad luck".


----------



## teqniq (Jun 28, 2022)

Jeez


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 28, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Jeez



Fucking hell. Thicker than a castle wall.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 28, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Jeez



You know that back flip chair on Graham Norton. There should be one at these committees.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 28, 2022)

She's saying nothjng different than any other probrexit Tory, and nothing different than 99pc government MPs labour or Tory in decades in regards Saudis.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 28, 2022)

Ffs.  I wonder what percentage of Tory cunts hold the same view.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2022)

Arsehole. Us plebs should know we don't go to operas or the theatre.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 29, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Arsehole. Us plebs should no we don't go to operas or the theatre.



Desperately trying to keep ahead in the cunt stakes, just in case there is a leadership election soon. This metric is important to voting members..


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 29, 2022)

if you want to ponder the Senior Tory who came up with the  the basic instinct story and spread it around the papers 

i'm guessing its Dominic Rabb


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Jun 30, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Not the first time for Pincher.

Had to look him up on Wiki; saw this:


> He has been a member of the Conservative Party since 1987,[7] having been politicised by the 1984–85 miners' strike.



Cunt.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 30, 2022)

He's got form..

On 5 November 2017, Pincher resigned as Assistant Whip and voluntarily referred himself to the Conservative Party's complaints procedure and the police, after former Olympic rower and Conservative candidate Alex Story alleged that Pincher, nine years before he was an MP, had made an unwanted pass at him.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 30, 2022)

Ewww 
He is alleged to have tried to untuck the shirt of Mr Story after persuading him to come back to his London home, as well as massaging his neck while saying: “You will go far in the Conservative Party.”

Mr Story claims that at one point Mr Pincher left the room, saying “let me just slip into something more comfortable”, before returning in a bathrobe “like a pound shop Harvey Weinstein.”


----------



## brogdale (Jun 30, 2022)

A running tally of the first 6 months of 2022 in toryland...


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 30, 2022)

brogdale said:


> A running tally of the first 6 months of 2022 in toryland...



The last two of whom remain Conservative MPs


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 30, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Ewww
> He is alleged to have tried to untuck the shirt of Mr Story after persuading him to come back to his London home, as well as massaging his neck while saying: “You will go far in the Conservative Party.”
> 
> Mr Story claims that at one point Mr Pincher left the room, saying “let me just slip into something more comfortable”, before returning in a bathrobe “like a pound shop Harvey Weinstein.”


----------



## Rob Ray (Jun 30, 2022)

It's really quite something that you can't even voluntarily resign the Tory whip in disgrace these days.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Elpenor (Jun 30, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Nominative determinism in action


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 30, 2022)

lives up to his name then


----------



## agricola (Jun 30, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Nominative determinism in action



wouldn't he have had to be caught shoplifting several bags of Salt & Vinegar in that case?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 30, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> It's really quite something that you can't even voluntarily resign the Tory whip in disgrace these days.



Turns out 'bringing the party into disrepute' is a semantic impossibility.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 30, 2022)

.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 30, 2022)

Wonder how many times between 2017 and now he's been a sleazy twat. I wouldn't be surprised if some others speak out.


----------



## Ming (Jun 30, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



He’s fallen on his pork sword….(I’ll get me coat)


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (Jun 30, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Nominative determinism in action


Pincher or Deputy Chief Whip?


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 1, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



You'd think Bottomley would be trying to avoid the situation rather than standing in front of Pincher really ...


----------



## Petcha (Jul 1, 2022)

I cant be arsed but presumably some of the red tops have had a field day with 'Pincher' quitting for grabbing young guys' arses?


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## quiet guy (Jul 1, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



I think even Clinton Baptiste can see those links


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 2, 2022)

Christ!


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 2, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Christ!



Is that legit or is it shopped?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Is that legit or is it shopped?


yes


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 2, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Is that legit or is it shopped?


I'm going legit?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 8, 2022)

Classy!


----------



## brogdale (Jul 8, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Classy!



She's taken Rosindell's crown; she can do whatever she likes now.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 8, 2022)

brogdale said:


> She's taken Rosindell's crown; she can do whatever she likes now.



Dorres trained her well


----------



## Sue (Jul 8, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I cant be arsed but presumably some of the red tops have had a field day with 'Pincher' quitting for grabbing sexually assaulting young guys' arses?


Corrected that for you.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 8, 2022)

Sue said:


> Corrected that for you.


Wow, missed that pearl of wisdom.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 8, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Classy!



Labour, SNP etc should cut and paste that into their (probably imminent) election broadcasts


----------



## teqniq (Jul 9, 2022)

Lovely. The new education minister setting a fine example:


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 9, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Lovely. The new education minister setting a fine example:



That's never coming back to bite her, is it?


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 9, 2022)

and she can fuck off too


----------



## two sheds (Jul 9, 2022)

it's clearly the standard greeting when meeting tories now - can't be illegal if they're doing it.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 9, 2022)

Isn't she the one who was shouting at the crowd the other day?


----------



## teqniq (Jul 9, 2022)

Lol, there's more:


----------



## teqniq (Jul 9, 2022)

KFC trolling the fuck out of the vermin:








						Quit your job recently? | KFC Careers Near Westminster
					

Find a KFC job near Westminster, whether you are interested in restaurant roles or office-based roles. Keep updated on our KFC careers and latest job news online.



					www.kfc.co.uk


----------



## Sue (Jul 9, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Lol, there's more:



I'm sure she's a a nasty piece of work but she ended some bloke she was having an affair's with marriage? Really? He was just some innocent bystander or something?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 9, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> Isn't she the one who was shouting at the crowd the other day?


Yeh, she was shouting at protesters ' he who laughs last laughs the loudest'. Leading everyone to speculate about Johnson trying to stay in ten.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 9, 2022)

Half arsed apology.


----------



## stavros (Jul 9, 2022)

Johnny Mercer: "The Prime Minister has made mistakes, or more accurately I think the people around him have made huge mistakes."

Eh? Unless he means that those other people's mistakes were to be around Johnson.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Fairweather (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## existentialist (Jul 10, 2022)

Fairweather said:


>



The burn!


----------



## brogdale (Jul 10, 2022)

The absolute fucking state of some of these "ministers" appointed as part of blustercunt's last stand...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 10, 2022)

brogdale said:


> The absolute fucking state of some of these "ministers" appointed as part of blustercunt's last stand...



Fucking hell. Vile bastard.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 10, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Half arsed apology.




That's not even a half-arsed apology. It's not any kind of apology. It's just another middle finger.

These people really are dim, vicious little nobodies aren't they.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 10, 2022)

The corrected version is better


----------



## tim (Jul 10, 2022)

,





two sheds said:


> it's clearly the standard greeting when meeting tories now - can't be illegal if they're doing it.




This use of Eurogestures shows all that is wrong with the Tories. 

TWO FINGERS GOOD; ONE FINGER BAD!


----------



## stavros (Jul 10, 2022)

Fairweather said:


>



Dehenna Davison on Question Time this week said that "we need to push less kids into university".


----------



## two sheds (Jul 10, 2022)

stavros said:


> Dehenna Davison on Question Time this week said that "we need to push less kids into university".


And nobody said "FEWER"?


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 10, 2022)

Yet another crop of swivel eyed loons


----------



## Fairweather (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 11, 2022)

The party of law and order folks.









						Tory MP Jamie Wallis banned from driving for failing to stop after crash
					

Transgender MP said he fled because he was wearing women’s clothes and feared he would be assaulted




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Humberto (Jul 16, 2022)

They all show a complete lack of clarity and a lack of any real intention to get to grips with any of the many crises facing the country (which they have brought us to after 12 years). Inept really. Add in the kind of shitbag mentality that has festered in that party and the country and its people are being left to the dogs.

The dark arts of scapegoating and culture 'wars' are their sops to cover their incompetence and venal abuse of the system. I don't know what to expect anymore in terms of how bad things can get for the majority, whilst they enrich themselves and whittle away at our rights. Boris's bungling and a mess left behind to oversee it all.

And it will all be the 'left's' fault, according to them. It seems to enrage them if you want to treat others decently no matter if there is no immediate self-interest in it, and if you want to defend your interests as a society.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 18, 2022)

i know that elected police commissioners are almost too insignificant to mention but


> *A police and crime commissioner who had pledged to crack down on speeding has been given a six-month driving ban after being caught breaking the limit five times in 12 weeks.*











						Caroline Henry: Driving ban for police boss caught speeding five times
					

Caroline Henry had pledged to crack down on speeding but broke the limit herself five times.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Jul 18, 2022)

Did she say she was chasing people to arrest them for speeding?


----------



## teqniq (Jul 18, 2022)

She's a commissioner. Her excuse will be she was attending urgent 'meetings'.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 27, 2022)

20 years of fucking things over and Changing Rooms style shite on the telly.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 30, 2022)

Suella Braverman bans lawyers from telling ministers their policies are unlawful


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 30, 2022)

Makes me wonder how far away we are from an “enabling act”


----------



## existentialist (Jul 30, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Makes me wonder how far away we are from an “enabling act”


At least, with this lot, we know it won't be subtle.


----------



## Cerv (Jul 30, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Suella Braverman bans lawyers from telling ministers their policies are unlawful
> 
> View attachment 335163


can't say the u-word, but what about "the chance is 100% that this be successfully challenged in court"


----------



## kabbes (Jul 30, 2022)

Although I have no doubt that I come at this from a very different perspective to Braverman, I do actually agree that an advisor should be advising of the chance of success or failure rather than making blunt statements about things that are not, in truth, completely certain. If there is a 100% chance of a challenge being successful then fine, say so. That’s helpful. But there is a tendency for advisors to try to bulldoze through what is actually their preference using obfuscatory tactics. They shouldn’t be saying that something is “unlawful” unless their assessment is  genuinely 100% chance of a successful challenge.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 30, 2022)

Parents shouldn't say to their kids that something is illegal, just the percentage chance that they'll be caught and banged up for it?

Surely if they're legal advisors they should advise whether something is legal or not.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 30, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Although I have no doubt that I come at this from a very different perspective to Braverman, I do actually agree that an advisor should be advising of the chance of success or failure rather than making blunt statements about things that are not, in truth, completely certain. If there is a 100% chance of a challenge being successful then fine, say so. That’s helpful. But there is a tendency for advisors to try to bulldoze through what is actually their preference using obfuscatory tactics. They shouldn’t be saying that something is “unlawful” unless their assessment is  genuinely 100% chance of a successful challenge.


Surely if something is unlawful it has been measured as something that would in all probability break the law.

The Tory government are like 2 year old  children trying to edge away from their parents in a McDonalds. One eye on “dad”, while shuffling imperceptibly forward, one eye on the door

The thing we should be focussing on isn’t % possibility of a legal challenge, which is a very loud canary in the mine itself 
it’s the fact that the volume of questionable government decisions has been so high that Suella needs to derail the system for the future unlawful decisions the Government have planned 

They ain’t stopping are they?


----------



## philosophical (Jul 30, 2022)

Is Brandon fuckface allowed to say out loud that a proposed policy will break international law?


----------



## two sheds (Jul 30, 2022)

Ad for government legal advisor: "you will be required to advise the government on the chance of getting away with illegal policies".


----------



## kabbes (Jul 30, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Parents shouldn't say to their kids that something is illegal, just the percentage chance that they'll be caught and banged up for it?
> 
> Surely if they're legal advisors they should advise whether something is legal or not.


These aren’t parents talking to their kids. If you want to use that analogy, it’s more like kids talking to their parents.  

The reality of the law is that it contains many grey areas. In many of the cases where adviaors are telling ministers that something is “illegal”, the reality turns out to be a lot more debatable than that simple statement implies.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 30, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Surely if something is unlawful it has been measured as something that would in all probability break the law.


No, only the court gets to decide if it is unlawful. And what do you mean by “in all probability”?  If one person estimates a 51% chance that some completely different people will decide something, is that now just the end of the matter?  If not, what is the percentage confidence, how are they measuring it and how transparent should that measurement be?

I’m used to dealing with this kind of thing in real life and when I’m the adviser, I aim to be as transparent as possible. When I’m the advised, I want as much information as possible. The adviser is not the decision maker here.


----------



## agricola (Jul 30, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Suella Braverman bans lawyers from telling ministers their policies are unlawful
> 
> View attachment 335163



A bizarre move this, at least by itself.  

As every fule kno, ignorance is no defence and yet this is going to put ministers in court trying to claim they didn't get proper legal advice before doing something illegal.  

It might even approach the outer edge of the definition of "legal advice", as whatever this is will tend to be far less specific in terms of the legal opinions, evidence and suggested actions and replace it with generalities about the what chances of something being challenged (not even successfully challenged) is.  That will probably take in things that demonstrably are not legal questions (such as whether there is an organized movement against that thing, polling on the thing, political considerations in relation to the thing, economic matters relating to the thing, standpoint of media organizations on the thing and so on).


----------



## two sheds (Jul 30, 2022)

kabbes said:


> These aren’t parents talking to their kids. If you want to use that analogy, it’s more like kids talking to their parents.
> 
> The reality of the law is that it contains many grey areas. In many of the cases where adviaors are telling ministers that something is “illegal”, the reality turns out to be a lot more debatable than that simple statement implies.


As you say it's only an analogy, but kids don't normally have the responsibility of advising their parents as to whether something's illegal. 

Fine that advisers tell the ministers what their percentage chance of being caught out, but they have to tell them whether what they're doing isn't legal. And yes you can only tell whether something is actually illegal in those particular circumstances but the advisers go by precedent as to whether, in their opinion as legal advisers, it is a legal action. 

If I nick stuff  I can only know that's actually illegal when I come to court and get found guilty, but I've got a pretty good idea from people having been banged up for nicking stuff before. Not nicking stuff because there's only a small chance of being caught isn't the way we should be running a society.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 30, 2022)

two sheds said:


> As you say it's only an analogy, but kids don't normally have the responsibility of advising their parents as to whether something's illegal.


Neither do parents.  When was the last time you took your parents' advice for the legality of something?  It's a shit analogy, basically.  And if you want to restrict it to the idea of minor children, it's even worse because minors are only viewed as having limited responsibility, which is the exact opposite of the situation here.  It's the ministers that are responsible for the decision, not the advisers.


two sheds said:


> Fine that advisers tell the ministers what their percentage chance of being caught out, but they have to tell them whether what they're doing isn't legal. And yes you can only tell whether something is actually illegal in those particular circumstances but the advisers go by precedent as to whether, in their opinion as legal advisers, it is a legal action.


I think what you're missing is that they can't say whether it is legal.  It's not that clear cut.  They can give their professional opinion as to whether or not it's legal, but they should be transparent about the uncertainties and potential alternative views contained within that opinion.  If legal decisions were clear cut, they wouldn't have to go to court to be decided.  Braverman isn't saying that advisers can't give an opinion.  She's just saying that they have to be transparent about that opinion.


two sheds said:


> If I nick stuff  I can only know that's actually illegal when I come to court and get found guilty, but I've got a pretty good idea from people having been banged up for nicking stuff before. Not nicking stuff because there's only a small chance of being caught isn't the way we should be running a society.


This is completely different.  Nicking stuff is unambiguously illegal.  If you nick it and agree you nicked it, there is no uncertainty about whether you broke the law.  We're talking here about things that may or may not be legal -- nobody has ruled on it yet.  The court will have to take the rules and apply them to a novel circumstance.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 30, 2022)

I didn’t realise there were two child/parent analogies running simultaneously


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Although I have no doubt that I come at this from a very different perspective to Braverman, I do actually agree that an advisor should be advising of the chance of success or failure rather than making blunt statements about things that are not, in truth, completely certain. If there is a 100% chance of a challenge being successful then fine, say so. That’s helpful. But there is a tendency for advisors to try to bulldoze through what is actually their preference using obfuscatory tactics. They shouldn’t be saying that something is “unlawful” unless their assessment is  genuinely 100% chance of a successful challenge.


Indeed, minister, couldn’t agree more…


----------



## two sheds (Jul 30, 2022)

Well yes, I've never really taken my parents' advice on whether something is illegal or not. They never really took my advice on that, either.



kabbes said:


> I think what you're missing is that they can't say whether it is legal.  It's not that clear cut.  They can give their professional opinion as to whether or not it's legal, but they should be transparent about the uncertainties and potential alternative views contained within that opinion.  If legal decisions were clear cut, they wouldn't have to go to court to be decided.  Braverman isn't saying that advisers can't give an opinion.  She's just saying that they have to be transparent about that opinion.



Is that true? From that Telegraph article: 



> The Attorney General has banned government lawyers from telling ministers that their policies are unlawful, The Telegraph can reveal.
> 
> In the wake of the row over the Rwanda asylum plan, guidance was sent from Suella Braverman to lawyers last week stating that they should refrain from dismissing policies as unlawful and instead give a percentage chance that they may be challenged.



That doesn't look like transparency to me, particularly given the word 'instead'. Replace that with "as well" then I'd agree with you.



kabbes said:


> This is completely different.  Nicking stuff is unambiguously illegal.  If you nick it and agree you nicked it, there is no uncertainty about whether you broke the law.  We're talking here about things that may or may not be legal -- nobody has ruled on it yet.  The court will have to take the rules and apply them to a novel circumstance.


Nope I'd not agree with that either. Someone drops a piece of litter, I pick it up. It's their litter and on the face of it I've nicked their litter. Whether what I did is actually illegal comes down to precedent, which is the same with all law.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 30, 2022)

two sheds said:


> That doesn't look like transparency to me, particularly given the word 'instead'. Replace that with "as well" then I'd agree with you.


It’s definitely transparency.  She’s instructing the legal advisers to give a % chance of successful challenge, which is a transparent indication of their thinking, rather than a blanket “yes/no”, which can only be their opinion in any case.


two sheds said:


> Nope I'd not agree with that either. Someone drops a piece of litter, I pick it up. It's their litter and on the face of it I've nicked their litter. Whether what I did is actually illegal comes down to precedent, which is the same with all law.


These are cases for which there is no clear precedent.  That’s exactly why she wants a %, not a simple ”unlawful” vs “lawful”.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 30, 2022)

I'm sorry you've only paid for the five-minute argument.


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 1, 2022)

Not sure if this is the right place for it. Or even if I can begin to understand the logic behind this. Even allowing for some journalistic licence, it is bizarre that a  company with net assets of £344,417, delivering principally to the educational sector, should be awarded such a massive responsibility.








						Small Cornish company to oversee £70 BILLION contract
					

The Place Group will 'control, manage and deliver' the public sector transition to Net Zero




					www.cornwalllive.com


----------



## quiet guy (Aug 1, 2022)

Who do they know? or What dirt have they got on someone?


----------



## teqniq (Aug 1, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Who do they know? or What dirt have they got on someone?


Saw this earlier on Twitter. Many people are also asking who they know.


----------



## elbows (Aug 2, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Saw this earlier on Twitter. Many people are also asking who they know.


I suspect that the world of 'free schools' and certain groups that manage some of them, as well organisations that offer procurement support to the sector, is where to look to build up a background picture. I base this on Claire Delaneys current roles - owner/director of Place Group, Co-founder, Director and Chair of the Bellevue Place Education Trust, Director of the Schools' Buying Club.

Here is a 2016 article about Bellevue, and offshore/Saudi funding:









						BPET - The free school trust you've never heard of
					

We look into the people behind the country's quietest free school trust




					schoolsweek.co.uk
				




Here is a 2016 Guardian article which looked at some of the links between those entities via people such as Delaney and contracts:









						Will government plans lead to 1,000 academy chiefs paid £150,000+?
					

In our diary: schools commissioner estimates payroll costs of academisation; Bromley council switches off the lights; and an exciting week for Dame Rachel de Souza




					www.theguardian.com
				






> Our interest was piqued after reading the 2015 accounts of an organisation that runs seven free schools, the London-based Bellevue Place Education Trust (BPET). It lists payments of £206,258 to enable a private consultancy called Place Group to set up four of those free schools in 2014-15.
> 
> This is declared under “related party” payments in the accounts. However, it is not stated specifically that Claire Delaney, chair of trustees of BPET, is also managing director of Place Group, in which she holds a 22.5% shareholding stake, or that Simon Rule, Place Group’s chief executive, is another BPET trustee and also owns 22.5% of Place Group.
> 
> The BPET accounts say another company, Schools’ Buying Club, was selected to be the “procurement provider” – selecting which firms’ services should be bought by the trust – and that although there is no charge [to BPET] for Schools’ Buying Club’s work, “the successful provide [sic] is instead charged as a percentage of the overall contract”.




Here is an article from this May which does not relate to that group, but rather a different part of the 'free schools' scene, government contracts and tory links, which I offer just to build up general knowledge about the broader scene and some of the players and attitudes:









						Charlotte Pearce Cornish, director, Premier Advisory Group
					

Charlotte Pearce Cornish explains how her company has won the contract to support free school applications from her old employer, New Schools Network




					schoolsweek.co.uk


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 2, 2022)

elbows said:


> I suspect that the world of 'free schools' and certain groups that manage some of them, as well organisations that offer procurement support to the sector, is where to look to build up a background picture. I base this on Claire Delaneys current roles - owner/director of Place Group, Co-founder, Director and Chair of the Bellevue Place Education Trust, Director of the Schools' Buying Club.
> 
> Here is a 2016 article about Bellevue, and offshore/Saudi funding:
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. A horrifying rabbit hole, though it shouldn't surprise me any more.


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 2, 2022)

OK, so that article about The Place Group from cornwall live which I quoted above - Twitter has made it look like they'd been awarded a £7 billion contract themselves. Of course they haven't.  It still warrants a look, though. 
The Place Group has been selected to do framework matching of contracts between organisations that need green solutions and companies that can supply them. The total potential value of those contracts over the years _could _amount to £7 billion. That's still a hell of a lot of power, and I can't quite manage to share Matt Honeycombe's sanguine attitude. His thread and the replies worth a look.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 3, 2022)

Someone else ha been doing some more digging:


----------



## MrSki (Aug 7, 2022)

Not so much incompetent just fucking scrapping the bottom of a dirty barrel.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2022)

MrSki said:


> Not so much incompetent just fucking scrapping the bottom of a dirty barrel.



Who is it though? Because it’s important despite what they say in the tweet


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 7, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Who is it though? Because it’s important despite what they say in the tweet


Anna Firth 
The photo has been cropped. Still despicable but Archie's mum is at the other side of the bed in the original.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 7, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Who is it though? Because it’s important despite what they say in the tweet


Well another tweet showing the whole picture. A photo op with a flag & a poor kid in a coma! WTF


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 7, 2022)

MrSki said:


> Well another tweet showing the whole picture. A photo op with a flag & a poor kid in a coma! WTF



 TBF, the mum seems a bit too up for it as well.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 7, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> TBF, the mum seems a bit too up for it as well.


My initial reaction when I first saw it was 'ewww'. However, I think she was doing anything she could to get publicity to help with the plight of her son.  The MP can seriously get fucked tho. 
Twitter is a cesspool atm with arseholes calling her an awful mum for letting him live too long etc. Fuck knows what anyone of us would do under similar circumstances.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 7, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> My initial reaction when I first saw it was 'ewww'. However, I think she was doing anything she could to get publicity to help with the plight of her son.  The MP can seriously get fucked tho.
> Twitter is a cesspool atm with arseholes calling her an awful mum for letting him live too long etc. Fuck knows what anyone of us would do under similar circumstances.



Is there another thread on here to discuss that case?  Have to say her ideas about end of life are totally different to mine (and it's something I've pondered a lot over the last year with my dad nearing the end with dementia).  I think the case has been shockingly handled and has been turned into the demonisation of the NHS and hard-working staff.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 8, 2022)

Scum.









						Fury as leaked papers show 'plot to make legal challenges to government harder'
					

Labour's shadow justice secretary, Steve Reed, has said leaked papers revealing Dominic Raab wants to explore ways of making it harder to challenge government decisions show the law only applies "to the little people"




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 12, 2022)

Minister for water on newsnight now has just said she's.... ' made water her priority'. 
Fuck me.


----------



## flypanam (Aug 13, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s hard to believe that Reed wouldn’t want that particular piece of legislation if Shammer’s Labour were in office.


----------



## stavros (Aug 13, 2022)

Robert Buckland flipped from Sunak to Truss "after deep thought" (about his ministerial prospects).


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 13, 2022)

stavros said:


> Robert Buckland flipped from Sunak to Truss "after deep thought" (about his ministerial prospects).


And Chris Skidmore flipped after criticising Sunak for repeatedly changing his policy.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 14, 2022)

What a surprise:

UK civil servants to vet social media of guest speakers at one Whitehall ministry


----------



## alex_ (Aug 14, 2022)

teqniq said:


> What a surprise:
> 
> UK civil servants to vet social media of guest speakers at one Whitehall ministry



Pretty sure if this was being done to them it would be “cancel culture”.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 14, 2022)

teqniq said:


> What a surprise:
> 
> UK civil servants to vet social media of guest speakers at one Whitehall ministry


This kind of shit is why I’ve never had social media accounts in my real name


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 21, 2022)

the tory mp for hastings + rye has posted on teh tweeter about being "appalled by" water companies dumping shit straight in to the sea



a few people are pointing out that she voted for the change in the law that allowed this again (one of the 'benefits of brexit deregulation' or something like that)


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 21, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the tory mp for hastings + rye has posted on teh tweeter about being "appalled by" water companies dumping shit straight in to the sea
> 
> View attachment 338921
> 
> a few people are pointing out that she voted for the change in the law that allowed this again (one of the 'benefits of brexit deregulation' or something like that)



This was really good on just how little the government has cared about water and the environment over the last decade or more.









						Sewage sleuths: the men who revealed the slow, dirty death of Welsh and English rivers
					

The long read: A tide of effluent, broken laws and ruthless cuts is devastating the nations’ waterways. An academic and a detective have dredged up the truth of how it was allowed to happen – but will anything be done?




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## bellaozzydog (Aug 21, 2022)

Tories are getting a right sewage pasting pile on today on Twitter


----------



## stavros (Aug 21, 2022)

I see she's alert to stories as they break.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 22, 2022)

You can usher in legislation quietly when nobody is looking but, ultimately, you can’t hide from its effects


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 22, 2022)

kabbes said:


> You can usher in legislation quietly when nobody is looking but, ultimately, you can’t hide from its effects



Often you can. At least for long enough that you're retired or dead before the bill comes due. Case in point; the people responsible for privatising water in the first place.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 22, 2022)

This can't be true. Can't find anything?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 22, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> This can't be true. Can't find anything?





If he does become the leveling up secretary it's true.

THE SECRETARIAT​The secretariat is staffed by the Department for Levelling Up, Housing and Communities (DLUHC). Their role is to:


Support the work of the Memorial Commission and ensure it delivers its aims.
Be the main point of contact for the Commission and provide its day-to-day administrative support.
You can contact the secretariat by phone on 0303 444 4831 or by email at GTMCSecretariat@levellingup.gov.uk


----------



## teqniq (Aug 22, 2022)

Have we had this yet? Apologies if so.....


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 22, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Have we had this yet? Apologies if so.....



2 Up ^


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 24, 2022)

Didn't know where to put this. This far right bitter and twisted knobhead is wanting donations to continue her political career  🤣


----------



## prunus (Aug 24, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Didn't know where to put this. This far right bitter and twisted knobhead is wanting donations to continue her political career  🤣




I was going to play her some plaintive violin but I dropped it and now I can’t find it in the carpet pile.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 24, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Didn't know where to put this. This far right bitter and twisted knobhead is wanting donations to continue her political career  🤣




Always gotta love it when the rightwing devour their own - makes a change from the left doing it anyway!


----------



## Karl Masks (Aug 24, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Didn't know where to put this. This far right bitter and twisted knobhead is wanting donations to continue her political career  🤣



I blame Jeremy


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 24, 2022)

I was going to write a reply defending her from being bullied. I then read her Twitter.
What a Hypocrite.
As you were.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 24, 2022)

prunus said:


> I was going to play her some plaintive violin but I dropped it and now I can’t find it in the carpet pile.


She's found it in the Wilton.


----------



## flypanam (Aug 25, 2022)

More tories getting bullied…it’s almost like young kids calling young tories ‘Cunt’ in the park.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 25, 2022)

flypanam said:


> More tories getting bullied…it’s almost like young kids calling young tories ‘Cunt’ in the park.



Very Hugh Abbot's factory visit.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 25, 2022)

But most of all...good on her for doing that; takes some bottle.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 25, 2022)

flypanam said:


> More tories getting bullied…it’s almost like young kids calling young tories ‘Cunt’ in the park.




They've not done bugger all about it in 12 years, they've spent those 12 years deliberately making the situation worse.


----------



## Ming (Aug 25, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> They've not done bugger all about it in 12 years, they've spent those 12 years deliberately making the situation worse.


Totally. It’s all deliberate. Their stated goal on this issue is to turn the NHS into a private insurance based system. Some of the cunts wrote a fucking book about it and others gave presentations to investors about the potential profits In it’s privatization.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 26, 2022)

Yep. And fuck everyone who gets hurt or killed in the process and aftermath.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 26, 2022)

Maybe a mistake not letting them in?


----------



## flypanam (Aug 26, 2022)

brogdale said:


> But most of all...good on her for doing that; takes some bottle.


Aye, its so refreshing to see an aged WC woman telling it like it is. it’s a small sign that things are turning. Tbh I don’t think any MP should be seen in public without being challenged like this.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 28, 2022)

Too soon to tell I know but this cheered me up a little:

On every big issue, Boris Johnson’s winning coalition is fracturing


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 31, 2022)

Posted on the EiE thread, but I think I needs to be here as well.
My MP being a cunt and a woman not giving in.


----------



## spudulike (Aug 31, 2022)

Only a few more sleeps until the Tory faithful reveal their vision of the future with the unveiling of NutJob 2.0 - I can hardly wait.

It's good to see support for proud English heritage; I visited Tintern Abbey some years ago and found "The Warming House" where the monks could take a break from the biting cold of winter. We're going to get "Warm Banks" in public buildings. Welcome to Tory medieval Britain.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 31, 2022)

This is heartbreaking, what sort of fucking system is it? I thought this was a feature of American schools not here.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 1, 2022)

and as someone pointed out the twat was selling home computers. Proper home computers allow people to work from home ...


----------



## stavros (Sep 2, 2022)

Technically Alan Sugar is non-party affiliated, and before Corbyn was Labour, so his cuntery perhaps belongs on a non-Tory thread.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 2, 2022)

kinda make it worse when you think both his bother and sister dies from COVID


----------



## stavros (Sep 2, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> kinda make it worse when you think both his bother and sister dies from COVID


Totally true, but it is important to remember that despite their best efforts the Conservatives don't have a monopoly on twattery.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 2, 2022)

He struck me as an archetypal tory really not necessarily linked to tory party but ...









						Lord Sugar mocked for begging fans to ‘trust him’ and vote Conservative
					

The Apprentice host asked fans to ‘trust him’ on the eve of polling day




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 2, 2022)

two sheds said:


> This is heartbreaking, what sort of fucking system is it? I thought this was a feature of American schools not here.



I would encourage her to disobey and feed the kids who need it, but she’s probably on some zero hours contract or summat


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 2, 2022)

two sheds said:


> This is heartbreaking, what sort of fucking system is it? I thought this was a feature of American schools not here.




what kinda annoys me about the arguement for free meals for all kids in schools is the "well rich kids will get it to then"

We have all the money required to do it from tax contributions so just make it universal
instead if it being a sign of fucking poverty if you have to get free meals 
take the stigma a friggen away 


:grumbles:


----------



## two sheds (Sep 2, 2022)

yep totally


----------



## two sheds (Sep 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I would encourage her to disobey and feed the kids who need it, but she’s probably on some zero hours contract or summat


yep would no doubt be charged for any cash missing at the end of the day.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 2, 2022)

two sheds said:


> yep would no doubt be charged for any cash missing at the end of the day.


cash? why would cash be missing?  i don't think they use cash now anyway


----------



## two sheds (Sep 2, 2022)

she's saying they have to put food back because they can't afford it? Ah ok no cash but same principle - if the number of rhubarb & custards don't tally at the end of the day ...


----------



## two sheds (Sep 3, 2022)

Senior Tory MP received £20k donation from Covid testing firm awarded £500m contract
					

Dr Fox reportedly recommended SureScreen Diagnostics to health secretary Matt Hancock in 2020




					www.independent.co.uk
				






> Tory MP Dr Liam Fox received a £20,000 donation earlier this year from a Covid-19 testing company that he reportedly contacted the former health secretary over.
> 
> Dr Fox recommended SureScreen Diagnostics to then-health secretary Matt Hancock in 2020, according to an email seen by the BBC and the legal campaign group the Good Law Project.
> 
> SureScreen Diagnostics would later be awarded a £500 million testing contract by the Department of Health and Social Care.


Bargain for them that is - a mere 20 grand gives a kick back ratio of 25,000:1


----------



## teqniq (Sep 3, 2022)

Hahahaha:

MP Andrew Bridgen ordered to quit home in fight over family potato firm


----------



## stavros (Sep 3, 2022)

Donor-for-access Tory Richard Caring gets West London road closed for self-indulgent tree movement.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Sep 3, 2022)

It really is so extraordinary to think of all of these billions that have been cheated, while the culprits have spent the entire summer gallivanting across television studios as if they weren't there. I don't see how we can ever be rid of these cunts.


----------



## Ming (Sep 3, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Senior Tory MP received £20k donation from Covid testing firm awarded £500m contract
> 
> 
> Dr Fox reportedly recommended SureScreen Diagnostics to health secretary Matt Hancock in 2020
> ...


They’re surprisingly cheap. I wonder if they get a guaranteed non-executive directorship thrown in?


----------



## two sheds (Sep 3, 2022)

Indeed, the going rate's normally about 10,000:1 isn't it, perhaps it was an introductory offer.


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 3, 2022)

what a supine shithole we have become


----------



## Serge Forward (Sep 3, 2022)

stavros said:


> Donor-for-access Tory Richard Caring gets West London road closed for self-indulgent tree movement.


To be fair, I once got the main road from the North Circular Road to Wood Green shut down so the water board could sort out the supply for my... ahem... squat. That was the benefit of squatting a massive posh looking gaff


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Supine (Sep 4, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> what a supine shithole we have become


Oi


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 4, 2022)

What a toilet we occupy. 









						‘We just want the truth’: British coastal towns fight for answers over mystery sealife deaths
					

Question mark over freeport in Tees Valley after ecological disaster puts communities in the north east of England at loggerheads with the government




					www.theguardian.com
				




This kind of things fucks me off massively. Short term profit opportunities at any cost. DEFRA know fine well what is going on here. The civil service is totes emasculated. Staff are not raising their heads out of fear of being pushed into a non job and forced out.

Im not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but this administration truly are are scum .


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 4, 2022)

its enough to drive you to anarchism


----------



## Humberto (Sep 4, 2022)

When they are all the Saudi mega city in 32-34 we can just bomb them.


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 4, 2022)

Humberto said:


> When they we are all the Saudi mega city in 32-34 we can just bomb them.


Er


----------



## existentialist (Sep 4, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> It really is so extraordinary to think of all of these billions that have been cheated, while the culprits have spent the entire summer gallivanting across television studios as if they weren't there. I don't see how we can ever be rid of these cunts.


The end, when it comes, will be swift.

Fixing the accrued damage will not be, and will be accompanied by incessant heckling from the new Opposition about how it's all the present incumbents' fault.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 4, 2022)

existentialist said:


> The end, when it comes, will be swift.
> 
> Fixing the accrued damage will not be, and will be accompanied by incessant heckling from the new Opposition about how it's all the present incumbents' fault.


This would not be beyond the bounds of possibility:


----------



## existentialist (Sep 4, 2022)

teqniq said:


> This would not be beyond the bounds of possibility:



Wasn't it one of the GEs in the 1990s where the Tories were convinced they were going to lose, and planted all kinds of delayed-action legislation to fuck up the new government, and then won against all their expectations?


----------



## teqniq (Sep 4, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Wasn't it one of the GEs in the 1990s where the Tories were convinced they were going to lose, and planted all kinds of delayed-action legislation to fuck up the new government, and then won against all their expectations?


I dunno, but nothing would surprise me.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 4, 2022)

teqniq said:


> This would not be beyond the bounds of possibility:



The problem with his theory is that the Tories have another two years in power.  So the economic disasters he’s talking about are going to happen with the Tories still in charge, regardless of who wins the next election.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 4, 2022)

kabbes said:


> The problem with his theory is that the Tories have another two years in power.  So the economic disasters he’s talking about are going to happen with the Tories still in charge, regardless of who wins the next election.


Not if an early election is called. We no longer have a fixed term parliament.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 4, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Not if an early election is called. We no longer have a fixed term parliament.


Why would a brand new leader call an early election she is going to lose?  This is insane conspiratorialism


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 4, 2022)

Any 'theory' that is based on political parties not wanting to be in power is dubious (to put it mildly).


----------



## existentialist (Sep 4, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Why would a brand new leader call an early election she is going to lose?  This is insane conspiratorialism


Given the degree of dimness prevalent in the Tory frontbenches, I wouldn't be at all surprised if Truss & Co decided that cementing the Tories' Commons advantage via a "cunning plan" early election would be a good idea...

It might even look preferable to the hard yards involved in sorting out the appalling mess they've landed themselves with. And it hasn't got to its worst yet.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 4, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Why would a brand new leader call an early election she is going to lose?  This is insane conspiratorialism





redsquirrel said:


> Any 'theory' that is based on political parties not wanting to be in power is dubious (to put it mildly).


All true. I just though it was an interesting theory that is all.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 4, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Given the degree of dimness prevalent in the Tory frontbenches, I wouldn't be at all surprised if Truss & Co decided that cementing the Tories' Commons advantage via a "cunning plan" early election would be a good idea...
> 
> It might even look preferable to the hard yards involved in sorting out the appalling mess they've landed themselves with. And it hasn't got to its worst yet.


If they are stupid enough to call an early election, it will be because they are stupid enough to think they can win it, not because they are setting out to intentionally lose. 

Does Truss strike you as the kind of self-aware, self-reflective individual that recognises her inability to sort out economic messes, and calls elections to intentionally lose them?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 4, 2022)

kabbes said:


> If they are stupid enough to call an early election, it will be because they are stupid enough to think they can win it, not because they are setting out to intentionally lose.
> 
> Does Truss strike you as the kind of self-aware, self-reflective individual that recognises her inability to sort out economic messes, and calls elections to intentionally lose them?


No, I don't think they'd call an election to lose it - not this lot. They'd call it to cement what they perceive as their embedded advantage, and (probably) the belief that they are somehow invincible in the face of the opposition.

_If_ they did...


----------



## teqniq (Sep 4, 2022)

I suspect if they do in fact call an early election it will, in fact be because they are incredibly stupid and out of ideas. There is and argument to be had though that those who have systematically looted the public purse will want to take the money and run while they can which will be sooner rather than later.


----------



## elbows (Sep 4, 2022)

If they bailout certain sections of society in a way that creates at least a superficial early bounce, I suppose they might consider it.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Sep 4, 2022)

existentialist said:


> The end, when it comes, will be swift.
> 
> Fixing the accrued damage will not be, and will be accompanied by incessant heckling from the new Opposition about how it's all the present incumbents' fault.


As much as I like to think it'll all end in a Caecescu style collapse, complete with dramatic but futile flight from the rooftops of Whitehall, I don't feel confident that it will, or about any kind of 'back to normal' changes.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 6, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Wasn't it one of the GEs in the 1990s where the Tories were convinced they were going to lose, and planted all kinds of delayed-action legislation to fuck up the new government, and then won against all their expectations?


That rings a bell, but it seems such tricks were unlikely to deal the killer blow, given the ERM fiasco etc. Innocent times 








						1992 at 30: What if Kinnock had won it?
					

All general elections produce their winners and losers. Landslide victories are often remembered for their scale and become personal vindications for Prime Ministers. As we reach the 30th anniversa…




					tidesofhistory.com


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 6, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Wasn't it one of the GEs in the 1990s where the Tories were convinced they were going to lose, and planted all kinds of delayed-action legislation to fuck up the new government, and then won against all their expectations?





mango5 said:


> That rings a bell, but it seems such tricks were unlikely to deal the killer blow, given the ERM fiasco etc. Innocent times



yes, have heard this said about 1992

although whether the major government was skilled enough to do this, or whether the things they did 1990-92 were just blundering, is open to question...


----------



## existentialist (Sep 6, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes, have heard this said about 1992
> 
> although whether the major government was skilled enough to do this, or whether the things they did 1990-92 were just blundering, is open to question...


Blunder is likely, given that Thatcher was gone only 2 years, and she'd pretty much eviscerated the party of anyone with any competence or a mind of their own.

My dad always used to say "It'll take a generation to undo the damage she has done to that party", and I think he was underestimating it. The Conservative party became a quasi-US den of PPE graduates, career politicians, and people who regard convictions as something they get for sexual offences. And sometimes not even that.


----------



## stavros (Sep 8, 2022)

Ed Vaizey recalls Edwina Currie suggesting people put bacofoil behind the radiator to, ahem, "generate more heat" (from two minutes in).


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 8, 2022)

stavros said:


> Ed Vaizey recalls Edwina Currie suggesting people put bacofoil behind the radiator to, ahem, "generate more heat" (from two minutes in).


She's a cunt. Of no use if you can't afford to put the radiators on. God, I could slap her till my arm went numb.


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 8, 2022)

/\/\ 
That would be one way to keep warm.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 9, 2022)

This does not exactly fill me with confidence:

Top Treasury civil servant sacked by Kwarteng


----------



## teqniq (Sep 20, 2022)

Nothing to see here, move along....









						Treasury refuses to publish UK economic forecast
					

The UK's independent forecaster has provided an updated outlook for the economy, the BBC understands.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 20, 2022)

hey we know where we are going deregulation for business and fucking the workers more than maggie did to the miners

don't worry it will leads to something maybe something  and then Lexit will kick in


----------



## Ming (Sep 20, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> hey we know where we are going deregulation for business and fucking the workers more than maggie did to the miners
> 
> don't worry it will leads to something maybe something  and then Lexit will kick in


Same playbook as usual. Well it does work.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 21, 2022)

This is quite impassioned and coherent


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 22, 2022)

Freudian slip.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 22, 2022)

he always did think that fluffing up the lines was a jolly jape, couldnt be bothered then, still cant be bothered now


----------



## Ming (Sep 22, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> he always did think that fluffing up the lines was a jolly jape, couldnt be bothered then, still cant be bothered now


He’s a sick twisted cunt.


----------



## stavros (Sep 23, 2022)

Sometimes these East European names are difficult to pronounce. I sometimes begin "Boris" with a C.


----------



## Storm Fox (Sep 24, 2022)

They really trying to fuck up this country as well as its people. Fucking over the poor. Fracking, now its natural environment. 
I'm coming to the conclusion that it is a deliberate attempt to fuck it up and not some misguided or ignorant attempt to improve things. 

It's the kid losing at Monopoly and flipping the board over in a tantrum.  









						Government poised to scrap nature ‘Brexit bonus’ for farmers
					

Defra accused of ‘all-out attack’ on environment by wildlife groups




					www.theguardian.com
				






> The government is to scrap the “Brexit bonus” which would have paid farmers and landowners to enhance nature, in what wildlife groups are calling an “all-out attack” on the environment, the _Observer_ can reveal.
> 
> Instead, Department for Environment, Food and Rural Affairs (Defra) sources disclosed, they are considering paying landowners a yearly set sum for each acre of land they own, which would be similar to the much-maligned EU basic payments scheme of the common agricultural policy.





> The prominent Conservative Ben Goldsmith, a former Defra board member, said he was disgusted by the plans. He commented: “There are rumours that the government is considering resuscitating an old subsidy scheme in which landowners across the country will be paid per acre of land that they own, no matter how well they care for it. In 2022 – surely not.



Piss off their own support again.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 24, 2022)

Jesus that's worse than the EU land subsidy.

Charles and Dacre types will be loving it


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 24, 2022)

For want of a better phrase, this is their "Scorched Earth policy". If they can't have it then nobody else can.


----------



## Storm Fox (Sep 24, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> For want of a better phrase, this is their "Scorched Earth policy". If they can't have it then nobody else can.


In regard to their Climate policy quite literally. 
I've mentioned it before and will do again, because it shocked me so; but during the 40C heatwave, people were denying the evidence of their own eyes and claiming it wasn't anything unusual and the wildfires were just normal.

Self-imposed Orwellism. 😡


----------



## magneze (Sep 24, 2022)

The thread title just sums it up doesn't it. Ruthlessly incompetent. 😡


----------



## not a trot (Sep 24, 2022)

magneze said:


> The thread title just sums it up doesn't it. Ruthlessly incompetent. 😡



And yet I am still hearing people support them. Not rich people, people I have known for years, people who are starting to struggle.


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 24, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> For want of a better phrase, this is their "Scorched Earth policy". If they can't have it then nobody else can.


The irony is they are doing what the working class should be doing: making the country ungovernable.

That is, when Keith takes over, with his minority government, nothing will get done and lo, Boris will be wafted down from the heavens to heal the wounds and Get Brexit Done (again)


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 24, 2022)

not a trot said:


> And yet I am still hearing people support them. Not rich people, people I have known for years, people who are starting to struggle.


Truss/ anyone of them could've took half my dad's pension, shat in his mouth, then called him a northern cunt and he'd have still voted for them.


----------



## SysOut (Sep 24, 2022)

Boris? Keith?  - how cosy.

The title for the thread is absurd.
If the Tories were making the rich poor, then they would be stupid and incompetent.

As for the not very rich tory voters, the pattern used to be to treat them like shit in mid-term and then treat them better in the year of the election.

You cannot call a party _stupid_ and _incompetent_ if it gets elected more than any other party and makes the rich richer - which is, of course the purpose of the Tory party.

No use nodding our heads to main stream media opinions  they're the ones that will always - and have always - supported the Tories whether in the form of the Conservative or the Labour Party.

Collapsed economy? Since the beginning of the century, getting rich through disaster capitalism has been the new cool.

Though not so new - the very rich got richer during the 1930s depression.

Something very dejavu about the present era.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Sep 24, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Truss/ anyone of them could've took half my dad's pension, shat in his mouth, then called him a northern cunt and he'd have still voted for them.


Meanwhile, they could give me a tax rebate while picking up the tab for my (once every two years) dental bleaching, and provide an ego boosting daily morning chorus to fully agree with me that everyone I think is a cunt is indeed a cunt, and I'd still refuse to vote for the fuckwits.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 24, 2022)

SysOut said:


> Boris? Keith?  - how cosy.
> 
> The title for the thread is absurd.
> If the Tories were making the rich poor, then they would be stupid and incompetent.
> ...


yehbut fucking up the poorest of society is - taking the widest view - ruthlessly incompetent nomatter how well it serves their own base.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 28, 2022)

Former tory council leader of Shropshire



Screen grabbed because presumably he'll delete it soon


----------



## brogdale (Sep 28, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Former tory council leader of Shropshire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, all bases covered there.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 28, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Wow, all bases covered there.



Deleted already! Wonder if he'll claim his account was hacked...


----------



## Tanya1982 (Sep 28, 2022)

Wow. Fucking hell. My mouth fell open. That's not ruthless stupidity so much as plain evil.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 28, 2022)

Just guessing, but I suspect he didn't look at the middle guy too closely at first and deleted because of that.
But aside from that, it's just an accurate reflection of his feelings re: the other groups.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 28, 2022)

8ball said:


> Just guessing, but I suspect he didn't look at the middle guy too closely at first and deleted because of that.
> But aside from that, it's just an accurate reflection of his feelings re: the other groups.



That would be a very difficult explanation of error to give! "I apologise for posting that image. I didn't realise that the middle guy was an anti-semitic caricature. However, I stand by the images of black people and muslims!"

This is original image apparently. Somebody obviously thought it wasn't racist enough!


----------



## 8ball (Sep 28, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> That would be a very difficult explanation of error to give! "I apologise for posting that image. I didn't realise that the middle guy was an anti-semitic caricature. However, I stand by the images of black people and muslims!"
> 
> This is original image apparently. Somebody obviously thought it wasn't racist enough!
> 
> View attachment 344804



Yes, I was thinking in terms of motivation rather than his post hoc explanation.
But interesting that the original image is different.  I thought maybe it was an American cartoonist's misconception that the British right wing think their media is controlled by Jews (which ime they generally don't - they bang on about bankers and big financiers instead).


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 28, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> That would be a very difficult explanation of error to give! "I apologise for posting that image. I didn't realise that the middle guy was an anti-semitic caricature. However, I stand by the images of black people and muslims!"



Fucking hell, he actually did do that ^^^


----------



## Bingoman (Sep 28, 2022)

Betting markets have put Boris Johnson favourite to be the next Tory leader


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 28, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Fucking hell, he actually did do that ^^^
> 
> View attachment 344814




Hahahahahahahahahaha holy fuck.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 28, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Fucking hell, he actually did do that ^^^
> 
> View attachment 344814


Wow!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 28, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Wow!



The car crash of a thread is here:


----------



## brogdale (Sep 28, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Fucking hell, he actually did do that ^^^
> 
> View attachment 344814


Even by the fuck-witted standards of Tory backwoodsmen, that’s pretty special


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 28, 2022)

Well it's either that or he knew perfectly well and someone from Tory central office or wherever has got on his case and told him to sort it the fuck out isn't it. Seems he's not bothered by the other sorts of racism on display but anti-semitism has been a useful Labour-beating stick for them.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 28, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Former tory council leader of Shropshire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, I think he's got a point. It's definitely got to the stage where someone being overtly nationalistic is a pretty reliable cunt marker.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 28, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Well it's either that or he knew perfectly well and someone from Tory central office or wherever has got on his case and told him to sort it the fuck out isn't it. Seems he's not bothered by the other sorts of racism on display but anti-semitism has been a useful Labour-beating stick for them.



There's a Zionist in that thread who accepts his apology - apparently the anti-semitic nature of the cartoon was all that bothered her.


----------



## andysays (Sep 28, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Fucking hell, he actually did do that ^^^
> 
> View attachment 344814



Interesting (what I can only assume is a) typo in that apology tweet.

The cartoon didn't quite make me vomit, but it did make me feel a bit queasy.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 28, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> The car crash of a thread is here:



His timeline is grim.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 28, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> That would be a very difficult explanation of error to give! "I apologise for posting that image. I didn't realise that the middle guy was an anti-semitic caricature. However, I stand by the images of black people and muslims!"
> 
> This is original image apparently. Somebody obviously thought it wasn't racist enough!
> 
> View attachment 344804



Do you think he’s been reading this thread?


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 28, 2022)

fuck me the Tory government is taken the UK population raw over a table without any lube

and this guy wants to blame Jews and Muslims fucking hell


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 28, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> fuck me the Tory government is taken the UK population raw over a table without any lube
> 
> and this guy wants to blame Jews and Muslims fucking hell


Rumour has it our pm Mary is known to shout ' go in dry', so she'll be loving seeing poor people getting shafted.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 29, 2022)

This moron's latest gambit


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 29, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> This moron's latest gambit



He missed the ' I've got black friends' as a defence. 
Roberts' a forgiving soul isn't he!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> This moron's latest gambit



“I also apologise if any of my terminology is inappropriate”
Ffs the lazy racist stupid cunt couldn’t be arsed to find out first


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 29, 2022)

well his great grandad is dead you see.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 29, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> “I also apologise if any of my terminology is inappropriate”
> Ffs the lazy racist stupid cunt couldn’t be arsed to find out first



Black _African American_ from _Barbados. _


----------



## 8ball (Sep 29, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Black _African American_ from _Barbados. _



Related to Rihanna, possibly.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 29, 2022)

ex-UKIP gammon fuckwit


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2022)

An American Economist's perspective -


----------



## two sheds (Sep 29, 2022)

Interesting piece, ta.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## teqniq (Oct 3, 2022)

Absolute scumbag:


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (Oct 3, 2022)

"It was your idea, wasn't it"


----------



## magneze (Oct 3, 2022)

Throws Truss & Kwarteng under the bus at the end too. Beautiful.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 3, 2022)

Wow the house of cards really is collapsing.



Lovely.


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 3, 2022)

Kids devastated as Villa cancel tour 'so MPs can have Villa Park kickabout'









						Kids devastated as Villa cancel tour 'so MPs can have Villa Park kickabout'
					

The Conservative Party are staging their autumn conference in Birmingham and MPs played a game against the press at Villa Park




					www.birminghammail.co.uk
				




Dunno who I detest the most here. The royals favourites in claret & blue or the tory gits who one again think they are above everyone else


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 3, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Wow the house of cards really is collapsing.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely.



He's an utter crank who offers fuck all to fuck all.


----------



## stavros (Oct 3, 2022)

*A group of Conservative police commissioners is calling for cannabis to be reclassified from a Class B to a Class A drug.*


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 3, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> He's an utter crank who offers fuck all to fuck all.


Indeed he is, but any flak they can get from any direction is not a bad thing.


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 3, 2022)

Have we had this yet? David Davis saying the quiet bit out loud in the Torygraph:
An insurance-based system is the only way to save the NHS​The health service is not fit for the 21st century. Only radical reform will fix it



> The recent arguments about raising NICs show that people understand healthcare has to be paid for. Involving private firms in the provision of health insurance, then, would simply mean sharing the burden (*and the opportunity*) between the state and the private sector.



paywall busted:


			Welcome to nginx!


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 3, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Have we had this yet? David Davis saying the quiet bit out loud in the Torygraph:I don'
> An insurance-based system is the only way to save the NHS​The health service is not fit for the 21st century. Only radical reform will fix it
> 
> 
> ...


My feeling on this is that people will not react to it well. People are used to getting to see their GP (eventually). Even the broadsheets know that's popular. Moreover, while many are, I daresay, oblivious to this policy thinking, for many reasons, they will wise up quickly when faced with charges for a vital service they only knoew to be free at the point of delivery. What I'm saying is taht people will take grreat umbrage at being asked to pay for insurance or pay up front to see a GP. At least I hope.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 3, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> My feeling on this is that people will not react to it well. People are used to getting to see their GP (eventually). Even the broadsheets know that's popular. Moreover, while many are, I daresay, oblivious to this policy thinking, for many reasons, they will wise up quickly when faced with charges for a vital service they only knoew to be free at the point of delivery. What I'm saying is taht people will take grreat umbrage at being asked to pay for insurance or pay up front to see a GP. At least I hope.


Don't we have an "insurance based system" already though?  We all pay tax/ni.  It pays for the NHS which we use, when we need it.

If they mean "I want 5 star treatment, and no waiting lists", well, don't we all.  There aren't enough hospitals/doctors/nurses/ and all the other important health staff that are needed.  If we had a fully private system, there would be waiting lists in that too.  

All these people really mean is that they don't want to pay tax, and certainly don't want to pay tax for other people to be able to see a doctor.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 3, 2022)

Why use the term burden? It’s not a burden


----------



## kabbes (Oct 3, 2022)

Where there is an insurance product that the entire population needs, it only makes sense for that product to be provided centrally, via the state.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 3, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Where there is an insurance product that the entire population needs, it only makes sense for that product to be provided centrally, via the state.


On reflection, my argument fails, because the advocates of "an insurance based system" want a system where by they get _better_ treatment because they can pay more, and at a more macro level, they want a system that they can invest in to make profit.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 3, 2022)

Subscribe to read | Financial Times
					

News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




					www.ft.com


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 3, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Subscribe to read | Financial Times
> 
> 
> News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication
> ...


Oh, fuck.  The bastards have realised that people have to actually vote for them.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 4, 2022)

Says the cunt who’s probably killed more sick, disabled working class folk than any other Tory when head of the DWP. Wanker.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 5, 2022)

Is it really bad that I want the whole lot of them to die in a fire?


----------



## iona (Oct 5, 2022)

8ball said:


> Is it really bad that I want the whole lot of them to die in a fire?


Depends, are you thinking of actual death by burning or would you settle for smoke inhalation?


----------



## 8ball (Oct 5, 2022)

iona said:


> Depends, are you thinking of actual death by burning or would you settle for smoke inhalation?



I’d like the first one if possible.


----------



## iona (Oct 5, 2022)

8ball said:


> I’d like the first one if possible.


Nah you're good then  From an ethical pov at least, it probably wouldn't be great for the environment


----------



## 8ball (Oct 5, 2022)

iona said:


> Nah you're good then  From an ethical pov at least, it probably wouldn't be great for the environment



Fair point, but omelettes and eggs etc.


----------



## iona (Oct 5, 2022)

8ball said:


> Fair point, but omelettes and eggs etc.


Being slowly chopped up while alive, with appropriate use of tourniquets etc, would create less pollution plus you could compost them after.

_Sensible policies for a happier, greener planet_


----------



## 8ball (Oct 5, 2022)

iona said:


> Being slowly chopped up while alive, with appropriate use of tourniquets etc, would create less pollution plus you could compost them after.
> 
> _Sensible policies for a happier, greener planet_



I dunno.  It seems to border on cruelty.


----------



## iona (Oct 5, 2022)

8ball said:


> I dunno.  It seems to border on cruelty.


Liberal


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2022)

This cunt:

(he claiimed nearly £200K in expenses last year, the freeloading clown who thinks taxpayers owe him a living)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 5, 2022)

8ball said:


> Is it really bad that I want the whole lot of them to die in a fire?



maybe

there would be environmental pollution considerations

and what about the hungry penguins?


----------



## not a trot (Oct 5, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> maybe
> 
> there would be environmental pollution considerations
> 
> and what about the hungry penguins?



And what about the smell. No idea what a burning Tory smells like, but would imagine it's pretty unpleasant.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2022)

Have we had this fella yet?


----------



## stavros (Oct 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Have we had this fella yet?



He appears to think he's talking to Rishi Sunak.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Oct 6, 2022)

iona said:


> Being slowly chopped up while alive, with appropriate use of tourniquets etc, would create less pollution plus you could compost them after.
> 
> _Sensible policies for a happier, greener planet_


Is that you Mohammed bin Salman?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 6, 2022)

iona said:


> Nah you're good then  From an ethical pov at least, it probably wouldn't be great for the environment



We could chip in for some more Urban 75 memorial trees as a carbon offset.


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 6, 2022)

stavros said:


> He appears to think he's talking to Rishi Sunak.


That first guy is hilarious. He just loses it, says bollocks and fuck's off. Typical tory snowflake, hope he fell down a hole and is still there, stuck fulminating


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 6, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> This cunt:
> 
> (he claiimed nearly £200K in expenses last year, the freeloading clown who thinks taxpayers owe him a living)



don't forget he was the cunt saying people could live on 30p meals a day. Pot noodles and sermons or something. 

He forgets who's been in government these last years.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> don't forget he was the cunt saying people could live on 30p meals a day. Pot noodles and sermons or something.
> 
> He forgets who's been in government these last years.


Whilst enjoying the subsidised food and drink at the Commons’ 23 bars and restaurants


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 7, 2022)

Connor burns has been asked to leave government after ' serious misconduct' !


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 7, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Connor burns has been asked to leave government after ' serious misconduct' !


Threatened to use parliamentary privilege over a debt dispute involving his father, allegedly. 








						Conor Burns resigns as trade minister after 'making veiled threats'
					

BOURNEMOUTH West MP Conor Burns has resigned as the Minister of State for International Trade after "making veiled threats to use…




					www.bournemouthecho.co.uk


----------



## tim (Oct 7, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Threatened to use parliamentary privilege over a debt dispute involving his father, allegedly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was two years ago when he resigned. This time he's been sacked for inappropriate behaviour last week.


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 7, 2022)

tim said:


> That was two years ago when he resigned. This time he's been sacked for inappropriate behaviour last week.


Careless of me not to notice the date.


----------



## tim (Oct 7, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Careless of me not to notice the date.


*To lose one Ministerial post, Mr. Bournemouth, may be regarded as a misfortune; to lose two looks like carelessness*


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 7, 2022)

8ball said:


> Is it really bad that I want the whole lot of them to die in a fire?


It would be a kindness


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 7, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Have we had this fella yet?




if he means the board-room, he's probably right...


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 7, 2022)

Is this now known as doing a Boris 🤣


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## bluescreen (Oct 7, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



I know it is very very bad to do this but


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 7, 2022)

I still want to know what it was he said


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 7, 2022)

I was a bit baffled why "scary spice" (why was the only black spice "scary"?) was there, but it was to do with women's rights apparently, and it's one of the others who is a tory scumbag.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 8, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> I was a bit baffled why "scary spice" (why was the only black spice "scary"?) was there, but it was to do with women's rights apparently, and it's one of the others who is a tory scumbag.


I believe they are all Tories, although Mel c hasn't been confirmed.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 8, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I believe they are all Tories, although Mel c hasn't been confirmed.


 Like Frank Lampard?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 8, 2022)

Humberto said:


> Like Frank Lampard?


Sorry, don't get that one Humberto ?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## steveo87 (Oct 8, 2022)

Humberto said:


> Like Frank Lampard?


Frank Lampard is a Tory, but says he's never voted. The worst kind.


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 8, 2022)

Looking back, calling the only person of colour "Scary" was exceptionally 90s and we should just remember that the recent past can sometimes be as uncomfortable as the distant past for mistakes of language.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 8, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> Frank Lampard is a Tory, but says he's never voted. The worst kind.


Best kind I'd have said.


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 8, 2022)

I thought that was the dead ones


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 8, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> I was a bit baffled why "scary spice" (why was the only black spice "scary"?) was there, but it was to do with women's rights apparently, and it's one of the others who is a tory scumbag.


She’s an ambassador for womens aid.  I read her biography, it was a terrifying story of her abusive ex husband, coercive control, physical violence the full works. She’s still struggling, suffering emotional abuse from him from afar,  they have a child together and I don’t know the latest on the situation but he has in the past prevented her from seeing her daughter.  But, you know, go to Tory conference to speak out on domestic abuse, suffer abuse from an MP in the lift, what the fuck.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 8, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I believe they are all Tories, although Mel c hasn't been confirmed.



I refuse to believe Mel C is a Tory.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 8, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I refuse to believe Mel C is a Tory.


I don't think she is, but the Spice Girls were, and naturally she's inexplicably linked.


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 8, 2022)

By the by, here are the current (and apparently almost record breaking) collection of independent MPs



Brown, Nick (ex-Labour, allegations of behaviour)
Burns, Conor (ex-Conservative, allegations of behaviour)
Corbyn, Jeremy (ex-Labour, response to anti-Semitism report)
Coyle, Neil (ex-Labour, allegations of inappropriate language)
Edwards, Jonathan (ex-Plaid, domestic abuse)
Ellwood, Tobias (ex-Conservative, not supporting Government)
Ferrier, Margaret (ex-SNP, breaking Covid regulations)
Grady, Patrick (ex-SNP, allegations of assault)
Huq, Rupa (ex-Labour, inappropriate language)
Pincher, Christopher (ex-Conservative, allegations of behaviour)
Roberts, Rob (ex-Conservative, inappropriate behaviour)
Warburton, David (ex-Conservative, allegations of behaviour)
Webbe, Claudia (ex-Labour, conviction for harassment)


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 8, 2022)

How many Lib Dem MPs are there? Just for comparison.


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 8, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> How many Lib Dem MPs are there? Just for comparison.


At the moment, none.


----------



## andysays (Oct 8, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> How many Lib Dem MPs are there? Just for comparison.



Off the top of my head, I think there are eight, which means the Independents significantly out number them.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 8, 2022)

andysays said:


> Off the top of my head, I think there are eight, which means the Independents significantly out number them.


Thought as much.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 8, 2022)

I just feel like they are going to expertly stab me through the head though


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 8, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I believe they are all Tories, although Mel c hasn't been confirmed.



Mel C has definitely said she isn't a Tory.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 8, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Mel C has definitely said she isn't a Tory.


Born in the same village as me, be surprised if she was.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 8, 2022)

I fucking love this thread, by the way.


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 8, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> How many Lib Dem MPs are there? Just for comparison.


Oh I thought you were asking how many LibDems there are on that list 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 8, 2022)

Fuck off this is true


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 8, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Oh I thought you were asking how many LibDems there are on that list 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


Yeah I could have worded it better, to be fair, don't worry


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 8, 2022)

Given the prevalence of the drug Spice, which has brought the prison service and homeless people to their knees, quite literally, would the Spice Girls consider a different name for their shizzle if they were starting out presently? 
And if so what? 
..and more importantly how would they be individually known?

I've been thinking about this a lot lately.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 8, 2022)

Ted Striker said:


> Fuck off this is true



That whole scenario, including the image, stinks of necrophilia


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 8, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Given the prevalence of the drug Spice, which has brought the prison service and homeless people to their knees, quite literally, would the Spice Girls consider a 5different name for their shizzle if they were starting out presently?
> And if so what?
> ..and more importantly how would they be individually known?
> 
> I've been thinking about this a lot lately.


 
"Chinese 5 spice" is gonna blow your fucking mind


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 8, 2022)

Kate Bingham's memoir reveals the ruthless incompetence of Lee Cain during his time at No 10. As a result of his undermining briefings, I reckon, she got mixed up in people's minds with the murky incompetence surrounding Dido Harding - the cosy informality of the appointments was similar but there the similarity ends: she was good at the job and wasn't paid. She may be a Tory venture capitalist but the article is worth a look for the insight into the Downing St chaos. 



> Covid jab heroine KATE BINGHAM gave up her job to work 15-hour days, seven days a week (unpaid) heading Britain's world-beating vaccine taskforce. Her reward? To be smeared and pilloried by the Left - and thrown under the bus by a senior No. 10 aide ​


Mail article archived. archive.ph


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Given the prevalence of the drug Spice, which has brought the prison service and homeless people to their knees, quite literally, would the Spice Girls consider a different name for their shizzle if they were starting out presently?
> And if so what?
> ..and more importantly how would they be individually known?
> 
> I've been thinking about this a lot lately.


The Smack Lasses


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 9, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> That whole scenario, including the image, stinks of necrophilia


Nepotism. 
I really hope nepotism was the Word you were thinking of.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 9, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Nepotism.
> I really hope nepotism was the Word you were thinking of.


No it definitely looks like he's taking her upstairs, and when she's cold...


----------



## teqniq (Oct 9, 2022)

I am shocked and horrified I tell you!









						Cocaine found in toilets at the Tory party conference during raucous parties
					

Our probe found traces of the class A drug in two bathrooms close to a packed bar within the security cordon at Birmingham’s Hyatt Regency hotel.




					www.dailyrecord.co.uk
				




E2a In all seriousness Braverman wants to make cannabis a class A drug, whilst in the US..... The hypocrisy is blatant.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 9, 2022)

“I am a hot blooded male. Females in my house like to have the heating on.” 

- Graham Evans (former tory MP)



live


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 9, 2022)

It's like they all have to put their foot in their gobs when they are asked anything. The other guests face was a picture, couldn't believe what he was hearing.


----------



## Bingoman (Oct 9, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> “I am a hot blooded male. Females in my house like to have the heating on.”
> 
> - Graham Evans (former tory MP)
> 
> ...



Oh wow mouth not engaging brain


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 9, 2022)

"Hot Blood, Cool Winter"

Coming to VHS, this fall, 1986. Starring Michael Biehn as Marine Sargeant Gunny Hotblood, and Maryam D'abo (remember her, from Living Daylights, The?) as Soviet Special Agentski, Olya XXX Coolwinterov.

It practically writes itself


----------



## two sheds (Oct 9, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> It's like they all have to put their foot in their gobs when they are asked anything. The other guests face was a picture, couldn't believe what he was hearing.




shortly to relax into a smile (who is it by the way, and should that be "a smug smile"?)


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 9, 2022)

Looking forward to Tuesday. I hope she doesn't get in and disappears for good.








						Nadine Dorries faces being blocked from the Lords over claims she misled MPs
					

The former Culture Secretary has for weeks been expected to get a peerage from Boris Johnson - but now a Commons committee will hold talks as soon as Tuesday on whether her elevation should be stopped




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Oct 9, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Looking forward to Tuesday. I hope she doesn't get in and disappears for good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still the MP for the village of idiots in bedfordshire that elected her.


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 9, 2022)

We ain't that lucky


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 11, 2022)

Tory councillor for Bexley.  
Now deleted.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 11, 2022)

Coffey gets asked questions that she seems to have no answers for:


----------



## killer b (Oct 11, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Looking forward to Tuesday. I hope she doesn't get in and disappears for good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The elevation of Dorries to the Lords is something we should all hope for - it removes her from the commons where she can do more damage, but it also helps expose the honours system as the corrupt sham it clearly is, and likely would do more for political reform of the house of lords than almost any other single act the government could do.


----------



## Brainaddict (Oct 11, 2022)

killer b said:


> The elevation of Dorries to the Lords is something we should all hope for - it removes her from the commons where she can do more damage, but it also helps expose the honours system as the corrupt sham it clearly is, and likely would do more for political reform of the house of lords than almost any other single act the government could do.


A bit optimistic. Alan Sugar bought his way into the house of lords, and he's as stupid and obnoxious as Dorries, and it hasn't noticeably undermined the institution yet.


----------



## killer b (Oct 11, 2022)

By itself it's not going to bring the whole lot down, but as part of a growing body of evidence the Lords should be junked it does far more to damage the institution than her blocking would.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 11, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> A bit optimistic. Alan Sugar bought his way into the house of lords, and he's as stupid and obnoxious as Dorries, and it hasn't noticeably undermined the institution yet.


Like the time Lloyd Webber flew in and voted to make poor people poorer, got his handful of silver and fucked off back on his plane.


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 11, 2022)

The rumour is that Dorries will be moved to the Lords to allow Boris to chicken run from Uxbridge to her much safer seat.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 11, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> The rumour is that Dorries will be moved to the Lords to allow Boris to chicken run from Uxbridge to her much safer seat.



I know Truss isn't the brightest perhaps but I'm not sure even she's stupid enough to give her more popular in the party and pretty openly after making a comeback predecessor a helping hand.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 11, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Coffey gets asked questions that she seems to have no answers for:




Unbelievable. Fucking worthless, useless cunt and lump of shit.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 11, 2022)

"I don't know why you expect _me_ to know what's going on."


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 11, 2022)

She will do nothing to help the NHS this winter. Nothing at all. 

At this point I'll vote Starmer with a fucking smile on my face to get grotesque scum like her out of power


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 11, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> She will do nothing to help the NHS this winter. Nothing at all.
> 
> At this point I'll vote Starmer with a fucking smile on my face to get grotesque scum like her out of power


That'll show them. But let's face it, you were gonna vote for Starmer anyway.


----------



## stavros (Oct 11, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Unbelievable. Fucking worthless, useless cunt and lump of shit.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 11, 2022)

stavros said:


> View attachment 346777



Also this.









						Thérèse Coffey to drop smoking action plan, insiders say
					

Officials say health secretary will not publish plan, as campaigners warn ‘smoke-free’ UK is seven years behind target




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 11, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> That'll show them. But let's face it, you were gonna vote for Starmer anyway.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 11, 2022)

What a childish response. What's your solution to the problem of a Tory government that is quite literallyand  imminently destroying our society. 

I'll wait


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 11, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> That'll show them. But let's face it, you were gonna vote for Starmer anyway.


You're a fucking moron


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 12, 2022)

Couldn't find a Rees-Mogg's Time Is Up thread (though lots of other threads about him) so this summing up by Gillian Tett may as well go here. 



ETA: have since discovered it's been posted on the Liz Truss thread, but it may as well stay here too ICYMI


----------



## Tanya1982 (Oct 13, 2022)

Discussion on GMB this morning that economic talks with India have entered troubled water due to Suella Braverman saying Indian migrants are unwelcome and can't be trusted to go home again. Apparently, giving the Koh-I-Noor back is now our only hope of not burning that bridge too.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 13, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Couldn't find a Rees-Mogg's Time Is Up thread (though lots of other threads about him) so this summing up by Gillian Tett may as well go here.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: have since discovered it's been posted on the Liz Truss thread, but it may as well stay here too ICYMI



brilliant response.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 13, 2022)

Gillian Tett is very smart and has influence/ respect. That’s pretty damming


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 13, 2022)

Tory tells truth!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 13, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Couldn't tell, but does Braverman get up to leave during that? I notice she couldn't once look Cooper in the eye which isn't a good sign


----------



## existentialist (Oct 13, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> Couldn't tell, but does Braverman get up to leave during that? I notice she couldn't once look Cooper in the eye which isn't a good sign


I don't think she could hack it. She hung on as long as _she thought_ was expedient, and then baled.

The trouble with being a "strong politician" is that your human weaknesses are that much more of a chink in your armour. Braverman can dish it out, but she really, really can't take it. Likewise Truss, Johnson (though his overweening egotism helped him through somewhat), and the clutch of Brexiteer halfwits who'd rather dash the camera away than admit weakness.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Who’s Sue Ellen? The only one I can think of was a character in Dallas


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 13, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Who’s Sue Ellen? The only one I can think of was a character in Dallas











						Suella Braverman: home secretary set to take even harder line on migration
					

Braverman has pitched herself to the right of her predecessor – and is expected to move quickly to sideline ECHR




					www.theguardian.com
				




Half way down.


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 13, 2022)

She dreams of planes to Rwanda

I dream of sex with supermodels, winning lotteries, and singing Don't Fear the Reaper live on stage with the BoC.

An utterly repellant hardliner whose own parents came here through the safe and legal means she wants to deny others in the same position.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 13, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> An utterly repellant hardliner whose own parents came here through the safe and legal means she wants to deny others in the same position.


it's this position that I cannot understand and find so baffling.


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 13, 2022)

Following on from Pritti Patel's position.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 13, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Following on from Pritti Patel's position.


Doubling down on Priti Patel's position


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 14, 2022)

Yes, sadly very true. It seems that the position of Home Secretary really does attract some of the worst excesses of humankind in British politics.


----------



## elbows (Oct 14, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Yes, sadly very true. It seems that the position of Home Secretary really does attract some of the worst excesses of humankind in British politics.


They and the rhetoric they spill are also a sign of what the establishment in this country think the role of home secretary should entail. Ministry of brutal threats, wielder of the sacred dog whistle, talk tough to compensate for toothlessness, try to appease the rabid press demands. Law and Mordor.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 14, 2022)

frogwoman said:


> Maybe we should just kill them then.


how unwittingly prescient you were


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 14, 2022)

Kwarteng sacked! This has been very entertaining I have to say


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 14, 2022)

Nurses can leave 'if they want to' - they have already had a pay rise, says Thérèse Coffey
					

The Health Secretary has said that nursing staff can leave "if they want to" over poor pay and conditions.




					nursingnotes.co.uk
				




🤬 🤬 🤬 🤬 🤬


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## stdP (Oct 15, 2022)

Fatima's next job could be in Number 11 (she just doesn't know it yet)


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2022)

She should get a knock for illegally distributing prescription drugs


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> She should get a knock for illegally distributing prescription drugs



Definitely broken the law. Done it publicly. Stuck two fingers up and lit a cigar i should imagine. Seem to remember another Tory MP stuck a middle finger up to protesters at Downing Street. They’re getting more brazen in their contempt and hate for most of the country. I wonder if Kwasi will get a nice juicy hedge fund  post after his mini-budget and sharp exit. I read reports in the media that he went to a champagne reception after it where the hedgies were encouraging him to double down on it.
Ed: I wonder sometimes if cops still read this site if they get a bit embarrassed about how obviously the law is not applied equally. What's that Latin legal term about all people shall be equal under the law? Can't remember.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 16, 2022)

Great benefit from lack of red tape here. 









						Crime gangs raking in millions through supported housing, say police
					

Charities warn criminals cashing in on unregulated accommodation for vulnerable people exempt from housing benefit caps




					www.theguardian.com
				






> Organised crime groups are taking millions of pounds of taxpayers’ money through unregulated supported accommodation for vulnerable people, police have revealed.
> 
> Criminals have been cashing in on the recent boom in “exempt accommodation”, designed to support vulnerable people such as prison leavers, recovering addicts and those fleeing domestic violence.





> Providers can claim higher rates of housing benefit for these properties, but there are major concerns about the quality of support.
> 
> Police say that criminal gangs are buying properties and setting them up as supported accommodation to receive the higher rates, but provide little to no support for the vulnerable tenants.
> 
> “Organised crime groups we know are making in excess of half a million pounds a month from this, and that’s taxpayers’ money, a huge amount of money,” said assistant chief constable Richard Baker from West Midlands police.


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 16, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Great benefit from lack of red tape here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Big problem round here (Brum) with HMOs. It's not nice for the local community but not nice for people with issues to be dumped into properties without adequate support. The council know its happening but either can't be arsed or can't afford to sort it out. 
I could post links but they are too distressing.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 16, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Great benefit from lack of red tape here.



and the tenants are the ones labelled 'scroungers'


----------



## stavros (Oct 18, 2022)

According to Charles Walker, we shouldn't have a general election now, because it would mean a weak Tory opposition.

He wasn't asked about the prospect about them not even being on the opposition benches.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 18, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



It's kind of beneath someone of Cooper's caliber to list all this calamitous stuff out. She does it well, almost like a stand up comedian in full flow.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 19, 2022)

He is tuss enuss


----------



## stavros (Oct 20, 2022)

According to Brendan Clarke-Smith former PM Johnson is taking "well-earned holiday".


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 20, 2022)

are we allowed to use  memes


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 22, 2022)

Explaining a cunt


----------



## Ming (Oct 22, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> Explaining a cunt



He is a cunt but to be fair…he didn’t stand a chance with his upbringing.


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 22, 2022)

Ming said:


> He is a cunt but to be fair…he didn’t stand a chance with his upbringing.


That may be true, but I don't really care. The guy is a piece of shit and there are others on this earth I can spare my compassion for. Not a liar who votes to starve kids


----------



## Ming (Oct 22, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> That may be true, but I don't really care. The guy is a piece of shit and there are others on this earth I can spare my compassion for. Not a liar who votes to starve kids


I completely agree with you. I do feel sorry for the kid who was nurtured in a very unhealthy environment and packed off to a boarding school. The resulting monster that stands before us i have no empathy for though.


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 22, 2022)

Ming said:


> I completely agree with you. I do feel sorry for the kid who was nurtured in a very unhealthy environment and packed off to a boarding school. The resulting monster that stands before us i have no empathy for though.


My sympathy extends to wanting the system that creates these monsters dismantled. A world where noone grows up to be a dishonest monster. He's so far gone he doesn't even know when he's lying, which is constantly. That clip just shows the scale of it


----------



## Ming (Oct 22, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> My sympathy extends to wanting the system that creates these monsters dismantled. A world where noone grows up to be a dishonest monster. He's so far gone he doesn't even know when he's lying, which is constantly. That clip just shows the scale of it


Have you heard of the 'affluenza defence'?

 Basically it's a legal defence based on the idea that if you're brought up in extreme wealth it effects one's impulse control and understanding of consequences. 

I found this hard to swallow but I think it's got some truth to it. First heard about it with the Ethan Couch case. 






						Affluenza - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 23, 2022)

Ming said:


> Have you heard of the 'affluenza defence'?
> 
> Basically it's a legal defence based on the idea that if you're brought up in extreme wealth it effects one's impulse control and understanding of consequences.
> 
> ...


I've heard of that, particularly in the US. 

I'm afraid I have no sympathy. Maybe it's not fair to say, but for jsutice to be blind, in our deeply unequal society, that defence cannot be allowed to stand. I think there is a material difference between somsone who's upbringing was 'bad' in that they were perhaps abused, in poverty etc (something the right have been mocking for decades as an excuse) and someone like Mogg who was raised in riches and taught to be a cunt. The former has lived at the bottom of society and deserves at a least a shot at redemption, broadly speaking, and a privilved kid. It's not jealousy, it's that we cannot reward their power and their behaviour born of that power. 

Something like that


----------



## Ming (Oct 23, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> I've heard of that, particularly in the US.
> 
> I'm afraid I have no sympathy. Maybe it's not fair to say, but for jsutice to be blind, in our deeply unequal society, that defence cannot be allowed to stand. I think there is a material difference between somsone who's upbringing was 'bad' in that they were perhaps abused, in poverty etc (something the right have been mocking for decades as an excuse) and someone like Mogg who was raised in riches and taught to be a cunt. The former has lived at the bottom of society and deserves at a least a shot at redemption, broadly speaking, and a privilved kid. It's not jealousy, it's that we cannot reward their power and their behaviour born of that power.
> 
> Something like that


I know. It's hard to swallow.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 23, 2022)

So much oversimplification of complex ideas


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 24, 2022)

Ming said:


> Ed: I wonder sometimes if cops still read this site if they get a bit embarrassed about how obviously the law is not applied equally. What's that Latin legal term about all people shall be equal under the law? Can't remember.



They live every day quite happily coping with the idea that the law is for the plebs and the plebs alone. This won't be new information to them.


----------



## Rob Ray (Oct 24, 2022)

Ming said:


> Have you heard of the 'affluenza defence'?
> 
> Basically it's a legal defence based on the idea that if you're brought up in extreme wealth it effects one's impulse control and understanding of consequences.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have thought that the solution to "affluenza" is to continue the cause of it. In fact it's a good argument to have someone following then around with a baseball bat dealing out consequences on the spot until they get the general idea.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 24, 2022)

Strangely you don't often hear a successful defence that someone was brought up in a poor background, that' would be just politically correct wokeness  .


----------



## alex_ (Oct 24, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Strangely you don't often hear a successful defence that someone was brought up in a poor background, that' would be just politically correct wokeness  .



That’s because you need an expensive lawyer to play that defence


----------



## two sheds (Oct 24, 2022)

Plus whenever someone rich or famous does get to court the refrain is usually "they've suffered enough".


----------



## kabbes (Oct 24, 2022)

There’s lots of reasons from a theoretical view why it doesn’t work as a defence to say that you “didn’t have a choice”.  Regardless of the precise modern psychological model you subscribe to, it will still be the case that people’s fate is no more fully determined by the system than it is completely free and self-selected.  The truth is way more complicated than either of those extremes.

But even sticking with the _system itself_, it can’t work as a defence.  The reproduction of liberal capitalism requires that people are seen as atomised individuals responsible for their own fate.  Its institutions aren’t going to fatally undermine that basis by accepting legal defences of non-responsibility on the grounds of institutional or systemic neglect.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Plus whenever someone rich or famous does get to court the refrain is usually "they've suffered enough".


and the popular answer is always 'no, they haven't'


----------



## alex_ (Oct 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> and the popular answer is always 'no, they haven't'



But it’s only the jury’s opinion that matters at this point and they’ve just heard a Harvard professor tell them that client x was under immense emotional pressure.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> and the popular answer is always 'no, they haven't'


Only from fucking liberals.
Anyone with any sense would append "now let's baste the fucker in preparation for the roasting they're going to get at the stake".


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2022)

ViolentPanda said:


> Only from fucking liberals.
> Anyone with any sense would append "now let's baste the fucker in preparation for the roasting they're going to get at the stake".


i don't think they'd suffer enough at the stake


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't think they'd suffer enough at the stake


Maybe start off with the bastinado to tenderise the feet, then a session in the stocks, with people throwing cabbages at them, then - for real suffering - make them watch every series of Terry & June.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 24, 2022)

ViolentPanda said:


> Maybe start off with the bastinado to tenderise the feet, then a session in the stocks, with people throwing cabbages at them, then - for real suffering - make them watch every series of Terry & June.


Lettuce would be better.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 24, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Lettuce would be better.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2022)

ViolentPanda said:


> Maybe start off with the bastinado to tenderise the feet, then a session in the stocks, with people throwing cabbages at them, then - for real suffering - make them watch every series of Terry & June.


for real torment you'd want to make them watch every episode of the unconscionable 'oh doctor beeching'


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> for real torment you'd want to make them watch every episode of the unconscionable 'oh doctor beeching'


I may like fitting punishment, but that's what's known as "cruel & unusual punishment"!!!


----------



## andysays (Oct 24, 2022)

ViolentPanda said:


> Maybe start off with the bastinado to tenderise the feet, then a session in the stocks, with people throwing cabbages at them, then - for real suffering - *make them watch every series of Terry & June*.



Glad to see that though you may have been a bit quiet recently, you haven't gone soft.


----------



## stavros (Oct 26, 2022)

"Be respectful" to the homophobic, authoritarian Qatari powers if you're going to the World Cup, says James "Cleverly".


----------



## Bingoman (Oct 26, 2022)

stavros said:


> "Be respectful" to the homophobic, authoritarian Qatari powers if you're going to the World Cup, says James "Cleverly".


What a idiot


----------



## existentialist (Oct 26, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> What a idiot


What he means is that individual human rights, especially of "out" groups, count for nothing against trade relations and international horse-trading.


----------



## SysOut (Oct 26, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> What a idiot


Yes.
He should have just shut up.
Digging holes he can't get out of.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2022)

stavros said:


> "Be respectful" to the homophobic, authoritarian Qatari powers if you're going to the World Cup, says James "Cleverly".


James "reversed nominative determinism" Cleverly really is the lowest of really low dogfucking shitcunts.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 27, 2022)

Commons suspended. Why would she be seeing king Cumberland?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 27, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Commons suspended. Why would she be seeing king Cumberland?




At a guess, she was attending a privy council session with the King.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 27, 2022)

you'd think she'd have a privy of her own by now


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 27, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> At a guess, she was attending a privy council session with the King.


.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 27, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> .



I am not sure if that's directed at me or yourself.   

Privy Council meeting are normal, and answers your question of why she was with the king.

What's unusual is the commons being suspended, because no deputy leaders of the commons have been appointed yet, which is a bit of a cock-up TBH.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 27, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am not sure if that's directed at me or yourself.
> 
> Privy Council meeting are normal, and answers your question of why she was with the king.
> 
> What's unusual is the commons being suspended, because no deputy leaders of the commons have been appointed yet, which is a bit of a cock-up TBH.


Aimed at me. Yeh, said she was late for questions in commons, surely the speaker would have been informed about needing to go the privy? .


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 27, 2022)

The irony of calling them turds! When the rspb are unhappy with turds.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 27, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> The irony of calling them turds! When the rspb are unhappy with turds.



Finally I have come across the one and only time it would be acceptable to use the word "tweeters". I have no problem with anyone using this word in reference to the RSPB on twitter. Usually I grab my sick bucket.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 27, 2022)

Fucking hell!


----------



## SysOut (Oct 27, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> The irony of calling them turds! When the rspb are unhappy with turds.



Here's the thread
The archive from nitter (archive.ph) is easier to read than the archive from the twitter orginal (archive.ph), at least on my old browser.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 27, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> at me. Yeh, said she was late for questions in commons, surely the speaker would have been informed about needing to go the privy? .



do they have to put their hand up and ask the speaker for permission to go?


----------



## existentialist (Oct 27, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Fucking hell!



He bloody thrives on it. I mean, I think that probably _is_ his point of view, but he just loves playing up on the old "brave, bold, says it how it is" stereotype. And, of course, that will sell rather well with embittered, impotent people who find it easier to blame everyone else for their difficulties, rather than take any ownership themselves. Ironically, people that 30p would despite.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 27, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> do they have to put their hand up and ask the speaker for permission to go?


Seems to be a tough crowd tonight, tweet joke ignored now this


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 27, 2022)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Seems to be a tough crowd tonight, tweet joke ignored now this


Oh sorry it's only 3 mins in


----------



## stavros (Oct 27, 2022)

ViolentPanda said:


> James "reversed nominative determinism" Cleverly really is the lowest of really low dogfucking shitcunts.


Did you vote for him in that poll I started yesterday?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 27, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> do they have to put their hand up and ask the speaker for permission to go?


Thank you for getting it.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 27, 2022)

stavros said:


> Did you vote for him in that poll I started yesterday?


Whip those votes like fuck Stavros


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 27, 2022)

Like or loathe him, Bryant nails the chaos


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> She dreams of planes to Rwanda
> 
> I dream of sex with supermodels, winning lotteries, and singing Don't Fear the Reaper live on stage with the BoC.
> 
> An utterly repellant hardliner whose own parents came here through the safe and legal means she wants to deny others in the same position.



That last dream marks you as an extremely weird and dangerous pervert. Fucking Blue Oyster Cult indeed!!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2022)

existentialist said:


> He bloody thrives on it. I mean, I think that probably _is_ his point of view, but he just loves playing up on the old "brave, bold, says it how it is" stereotype. And, of course, that will sell rather well with embittered, impotent people who find it easier to blame everyone else for their difficulties, rather than take any ownership themselves. Ironically, people that 30p would despite.


You can just imagine him at the 19th hole of his local golf course, telling people how he "speaks as he finds", while vomiting out sexist & homophobic bollocks.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2022)

stavros said:


> Did you vote for him in that poll I started yesterday?


What poll?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 27, 2022)

ViolentPanda said:


> You can just imagine him at the 19th hole of his local golf course, telling people how he "speaks as he finds", while vomiting out sexist & homophobic bollocks.


every time saying "of course, you can't say that any more" just after he's said it.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 28, 2022)

Scum


----------



## existentialist (Oct 28, 2022)

two sheds said:


> View attachment 349121
> 
> Scum


Fucking headbangers.


----------



## Dystopiary (Oct 28, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Fucking hell!



He was featured in recent issue of Private Eye for praising a far-right racist. He even posted a picture of the guy wearing a "white pride" T-shirt on facebook this year.


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 28, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> He was featured in recent issue of Private Eye for praising a far-right racist. He even posted a picture of the guy wearing a "white pride" T-shirt on facebook this year.



He gets away with it because he has a sad face. It is a burden for him, and thus, with the weight of the world on his socially conservative shoulders, he is the _real _victim


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## stavros (Oct 28, 2022)

He's right; I find them very trying.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Welcome to Croydon, Prime Minister.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 30, 2022)

Oops, looks like Charles Henry John Benedict Crofton Chetwynd Chetwynd-Talbot didn't declare his grifting 









						Tory peer apparently misled watchdog investigating his alleged misconduct
					

House of Lords watchdog has been examining Earl of Shrewsbury over his work for healthcare firm




					www.theguardian.com
				






> According to previously leaked emails, he claimed he had arranged meetings with a number of politicians and officials to promote SpectrumX, which paid him £3,000 a month to be its consultant between the summer of 2020 and January this year.
> 
> These emails showed that the peer boasted of his “very considerable” potential to open doors for the firm, through what he called “my extremely high-level contacts”. He said one of his contacts was “at the very top of the feed chain”.
> 
> ...


----------



## gosub (Oct 30, 2022)

ViolentPanda said:


> That last dream marks you as an extremely weird and dangerous pervert. Fucking Blue Oyster Cult indeed!!!


As long as he adds more cowbell I don't give a fuck!


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 30, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Oops, looks like Charles Henry John Benedict Crofton Chetwynd Chetwynd-Talbot didn't declare his grifting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the way that with a name like that, he got collared by Harry Rich.


----------



## SysOut (Oct 30, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Oops, looks like Charles Henry John Benedict Crofton Chetwynd Chetwynd-Talbot didn't declare his grifting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He buried his shrewdness.


----------



## stavros (Oct 30, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Charles Henry John Benedict Crofton Chetwynd Chetwynd-Talbot


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 30, 2022)

Tory rag, so I'll put it here.
 
Sir Michael take.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## quiet guy (Oct 31, 2022)

Laughing at the stupidity of the Heil for printing his comments but SW Water really needs to be hauled over the coals for the sewage discharges.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 31, 2022)

I'm just amazed the heil has not suggested it a method to deter channel imigrants


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 1, 2022)

WTAF?
Lewis Goodall has just tweeted a S*n report that Matt Hancock is joining I'm A Celebrity in Australia.
Some kind person has archived the article:


			Welcome to nginx!


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 1, 2022)

Matt Hancock suspended as Tory MP for joining I'm a Celeb cast
					

The former health secretary is punished by his party after announcing he will join the reality show.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Which proves, if nothing else, literally everyone thinks Hancock is a cunt.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2022)

Was Dorries suspended when she did it?


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 1, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Was Dorries suspended when she did it?


Yes.








						Tory party suspends Nadine Dorries
					

Conservative party confirms it has suspended whip from MP who left country to appear on I'm a Celebrity … Get Me Out of Here




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 1, 2022)

Suspended doesn’t equal not being paid though


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 1, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Suspended doesn’t equal not being paid though


Yes - it's the party who suspends them but not who pays them.


----------



## SysOut (Nov 1, 2022)

They should do community service instead..


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 1, 2022)

One can only hope that one of the many insects, bugs, spiders, snakes or crocodiles takes him out.


----------



## Curiouscarl (Nov 1, 2022)

For years I am told and I have proof, that fire is dangerous and will burn my house down.  

I'm warned that fire is not my friend and it will destroy my house if I keep starting fires. 

I keep starting fires, and I lose my house. 

Why would you do this to me fire.


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 1, 2022)

Aaaaaaahahahahaaaaaa

He is so going to kept in for as long as possible so that he can be voted to do every single bushtucker trial. I might even watch and vote. Ant and Dec are going to be in top form commenting on him. 

‘Hancock was also criticised by the deputy chair of the West Suffolk Conservative Association, Andy Drummond, who said: “I’m looking forward to him eating a kangaroo’s penis. You can quote me that.”’


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 1, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Standards upheld IN THE TORY PARTY!?!


----------



## stavros (Nov 1, 2022)

Does this differ overly in principle from Johnson swanning off to the Dominican Republic during the Truss collapse? Parliament was sitting then, so should he not have the whip removed too?


----------



## alex_ (Nov 1, 2022)

stavros said:


> Does this differ overly in principle from Johnson swanning off to the Dominican Republic during the Truss collapse? Parliament was sitting then, so should he not have the whip removed too?



It depends was he eating anteaters penis ?


----------



## stavros (Nov 1, 2022)

alex_ said:


> It depends was he eating anteaters penis ?








						How to make a freedom of information (FOI) request
					

How to make a request from public bodies and organisations under the Freedom of Information Act (FOIA), how much it costs and how long it takes




					www.gov.uk


----------



## spitfire (Nov 1, 2022)

Schmetterling said:


> Aaaaaaahahahahaaaaaa
> 
> He is so going to kept in for as long as possible so that he can be voted to do every single bushtucker trial. I might even watch and vote. Ant and Dec are going to be in top form commenting on him.
> 
> ‘Hancock was also criticised by the deputy chair of the West Suffolk Conservative Association, Andy Drummond, who said: “I’m looking forward to him eating a kangaroo’s penis. You can quote me that.”’



I’ve watched a few clips of IACGMOOH on the internet but never on the telly. I will happily contribute to the profits of whatever media scumbags are making this show if I can play a small part in making his life a misery. 

I reckon he’ll pull out though.


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 1, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I’ve watched a few clips of IACGMOOH on the internet but never on the telly. I will happily contribute to the profits of whatever media scumbags are making this show if I can play a small part in making his life a misery.
> 
> I reckon he’ll pull out though.



Yup, either pull out or wimp out of every challenge.


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 1, 2022)

Schmetterling said:


> Yup, either pull out or wimp out of every challenge.


I like that Boy George is vegan so doesn't have to do the bushtucker challenge.


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 1, 2022)

Watch Hancock go vegan on day one.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 1, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I’ve watched a few clips of IACGMOOH on the internet but never on the telly. I will happily contribute to the profits of whatever media scumbags are making this show if I can play a small part in making his life a misery.
> 
> I reckon he’ll pull out though.


I think it would be better if no one voted for him to do a challenge. Don't give the fucker any airtime. Hopefully he'll either pull out, or get voted out first ( still quids in though) and disappears for good the slimy prick.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 1, 2022)

Humiliation via IACGMOOH or getting done for corruption? Choices, choices.


----------



## Ming (Nov 1, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I think it would be better if no one voted for him to do a challenge. Don't give the fucker any airtime. Hopefully he'll either pull out, or get voted out first ( still quids in though) and disappears for good the slimy prick.


Slimy really is the word for that piece of shit. I’ve read he’s a real bully with a temper behind closed doors also (like BJ actually).


----------



## Maggot (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## stavros (Nov 2, 2022)

Schmetterling said:


> Watch Hancock go vegan on day one.


Trouble is we've all seen video evidence of him imbibing the bodily fluids of another sentient being.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 4, 2022)

Doesn't look like he'll be suspended long enough for a recall petition.   



> The Conservative MP Andrew Bridgen faces suspension from the House of Commons and has been asked to apologise after a cross-party committee found that he repeatedly breached rules on paid lobbying and declaring interests.
> 
> The standards committee endorsed findings from Kathryn Stone, the parliamentary commissioner for standards, that Bridgen broke the MPs’ code of conduct after he approached ministers and officials on behalf of a forestry company that had given him a donation, a visit to Ghana and the offer of an advisory contract.
> 
> Bridgen will not face a potential recall petition from his constituents because this is triggered only if MPs are suspended for 10 sitting days or more. His proposed suspension is for five sitting days.











						Tory MP Andrew Bridgen faces suspension over lobbying breaches
					

Committee backs watchdog’s findings that politician took cavalier approach to rules about paid advocacy




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## brogdale (Nov 7, 2022)

Lad's not bright.


----------



## JimW (Nov 10, 2022)

Getting appropriate gifts from constituents early for Christmas down my way: Police launch investigation after box of faeces left outside MP's office | Stroud Times


----------



## Serge Forward (Nov 10, 2022)

"It's difficult to understand the motivation of anybody who would leave a box of poo for another person to open,” said Ms Baillie...

Is it fucking really?


----------



## JimW (Nov 10, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> "It's difficult to understand the motivation of anybody who would leave a box of poo for another person to open,” said Ms Baillie...
> 
> Is it fucking really?


Well, obviously she's more used to shitting directly on people from a great height.


----------



## Sue (Nov 10, 2022)

JimW said:


> Getting appropriate gifts from constituents early for Christmas down my way: Police launch investigation after box of faeces left outside MP's office | Stroud Times


Okay 'fess up. Who was it?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 10, 2022)

How do they know it was human ?
I found a ginormous turd in my front garden last winter and I still have no idea what species deposited 
it ...


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 10, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> How do they know it was human ?
> I found a ginormous turd in my front garden last winter and I still have no idea what species deposited
> it ...


Did it look like this?:


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 10, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> How do they know it was human ?
> I found a ginormous turd in my front garden last winter and I still have no idea what species deposited
> it ...



If it’s like the time the bloke down the road knocked on our door sussed it it’ll because my brother left his wallet next to it 

Never drink and dump


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 10, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> Did it look like this?:



That not a turd though, it's Diarohea, of the verbal kind.


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 11, 2022)

Raab is a useless and it turns out unpleasant cunt too, well I am suprised.









						MoJ staff offered ‘route out’ amid concerns over Dominic Raab behaviour
					

Exclusive: Some civil servants may have still been traumatised by his previous stint there, sources say




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## ouirdeaux (Nov 11, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> "It's difficult to understand the motivation of anybody who would leave a box of poo for another person to open,” said Ms Baillie...
> 
> Is it fucking really?



Actually, it is. The person who left it presumably had to shit in the box, bring it from wherever and leave it outside the door. The MP, or more likely a staff member, opens the box and is momentarily disgusted. Someone on minimum wage is then tasked with getting rid of it.

A fair amount of work, and a reasonable possibility of being caught, for very little actual result, doesn't really sound like a effective way of protest to me. Would you want to be known for the rest of your life as the poo courier?


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 11, 2022)

stethoscope said:


> Raab is a useless and it turns out unpleasant cunt too, well I am suprised.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does this tell us about Sunaks judgement on picking the likes of Braverman, Rabb, Williamson etc


----------



## brogdale (Nov 11, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> What does this tell us about Sunaks judgement on picking the likes of Braverman, Rabb, Williamson etc


Not much; tories appeal to tories


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 11, 2022)

Sue said:


> Okay 'fess up. Who was it?


I cannot tell a lie. It was Spymaster


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 11, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> Actually, it is. The person who left it presumably had to shit in the box, bring it from wherever and leave it outside the door. The MP, or more likely a staff member, opens the box and is momentarily disgusted. Someone on minimum wage is then tasked with getting rid of it.
> 
> A fair amount of work, and a reasonable possibility of being caught, for very little actual result, doesn't really sound like a effective way of protest to me. Would you want to be known for the rest of your life as the poo courier?


Moreover, traceable now Plod has DNA on so many.


----------



## alex_ (Nov 11, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Moreover, traceable now Plod has DNA on so many.



It could literally be anyone in the Tory party


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 16, 2022)

Not the only fascist in the Tory party.









						Exposed: Tory County Councillor was key member of fascist group New British Union
					

A HOPE not hate investigation reveals that Cllr Andy Weatherhead, who sits on Kent County Council, was a senior officer for New British Union.




					hopenothate.org.uk
				




Master race my arse!


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 16, 2022)

Do we have a Raab thread?


----------



## magneze (Nov 16, 2022)

Pretty sure we do.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> Actually, it is. The person who left it presumably had to shit in the box, bring it from wherever and leave it outside the door. The MP, or more likely a staff member, opens the box and is momentarily disgusted. Someone on minimum wage is then tasked with getting rid of it.
> 
> A fair amount of work, and a reasonable possibility of being caught, for very little actual result, doesn't really sound like a effective way of protest to me. Would you want to be known for the rest of your life as the poo courier?











						Send Shit for real - Unique Christmas and Birthday present idea
					

Best unforgettable Christmas, birthday and Valentine GAG gift for your EX, boss, classmates, family or friends.




					www.sendshit.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Nov 16, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Do we have a Raab thread?



Pointless bollocks, because as Johnson proved with Patel the PM can just ignore it.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 16, 2022)

So, Autumn Statement tomorrow. I expect another egregious act of violence against the poor by a clique of comfortable, out of touch shysters. The justifications and tricks will be typically shabby. It all takes some front though I've got to say. I wonder who or what they will blame this time? Because they should be looking at themselves. I wish the lot of them would hurry up and fuck off into irrelevance.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 16, 2022)

Humberto said:


> So, Autumn Statement tomorrow. I expect another egregious act of violence against the poor by a clique of comfortable, out of touch shysters. The justifications and tricks will be typically shabby. It all takes some front though I've got to say. I wonder who or what they will blame this time? Because they should be looking at themselves. I wish the lot of them would hurry up and fuck off into irrelevance.


There will be tax rises for the better off as well.  Minor, cos they won't go cold or hungry, but lavishly dressed up as proving the tories are being "fair".

(if there's a game of Budget Bingo going on, I predict the word "fair" will be said, I don't know, 25? times during the speech)


----------



## Humberto (Nov 16, 2022)

I'll go 'responsibility' for 18. Reckless more like though.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 16, 2022)

Humberto said:


> I'll go 'responsibility' for 18. Reckless more like though.


I see your "responsibility 18" and raise you "tough decisions 21"


----------



## kabbes (Nov 17, 2022)

I reckon they might raise the top rate back to 50p. They’ve seen how badly it went down when they reduced it — I think they’ll want a bit of the popularity implied by doing the opposite


----------



## Dystopiary (Nov 17, 2022)

Don't know if this has been posted anywhere else, only just saw this today. Conservative MP for Blackpool South. 


literal human faeces Scott Benton on twitter


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 17, 2022)

stavros said:


> Pointless bollocks, because as Johnson proved with Patel the PM can just ignore it.



Hence Raab's tone there. He looks forward to zero consequences and keeping his job. He's almost certainly not wrong either.

Sunak can't afford to have his senior people dropping like flies the way the last two PM's did. Tories being tories though, they'll just view this state of affairs as a challenge and escalate their depravity accordingly.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 17, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Don't know if this has been posted anywhere else, only just saw this today. Conservative MP for Blackpool South.
> 
> View attachment 351883
> literal human faeces Scott Benton on twitter



Same one who said his constituents would be jealous of the living conditions in a concentration camp?


----------



## Serge Forward (Nov 18, 2022)

Isn't he also the one who's against same sex marriage... but is married to someone of the same sex?


----------



## Dystopiary (Nov 18, 2022)

Well he obviously supports forced pregnancy.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 29, 2022)

I think this belongs here: 









						Thurrock council admits disastrous investments caused £500m deficit
					

Tory-led Essex authority is on brink of bankruptcy and has appealed to government for emergency bailout




					www.theguardian.com
				






> A Tory-led council has admitted a series of disastrous investments in risky commercial projects caused it to run up an unprecedented deficit of nearly £500m and brought it to the brink of bankruptcy.
> 
> The staggering scale of the catastrophe at Thurrock council in Essex – one of the biggest ever financial disasters in local government – is contained in an internal report made to the council’s cabinet, which reveals it has lost £275m on investments it made in solar energy and other businesses, and has set aside a further £130m this year to pay back investment debts.
> 
> ...



Another effect of austerity cuts then ... and showing how austerity cuts lead to more austerity cuts


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 30, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I think this belongs here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds very much like Trussonomics in action there. What a pitiful state of affairs.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 4, 2022)

Nurses must drop pay demands to ‘send clear message to Putin’, cabinet minister says
					

‘This is a time to come together and to send a very clear message to Mr Putin that we’re not going to be divided in this way,’ says Nadhim Zahawi




					www.independent.co.uk
				






> Nurses and ambulance drivers should drop their demands for pay rises to match soaring inflation to “send a clear message” to Vladimir Putin, a cabinet minister says.
> 
> Nadhim Zahawi switched tack in the battle to avert pre-Christmas NHS strikes by claiming they would reveal a “divided” UK when a united front is needed over Russia’s “illegal war”.



What. the. fuck.  

Well pay them what they're asking you fucking cunt, send a clear message that "we're not divided" yourselves.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 4, 2022)

What a complete scumbag.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 4, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Nurses must drop pay demands to ‘send clear message to Putin’, cabinet minister says
> 
> 
> ‘This is a time to come together and to send a very clear message to Mr Putin that we’re not going to be divided in this way,’ says Nadhim Zahawi
> ...


Bent, incompetent horse-warming cunt can STFU


----------



## brogdale (Dec 4, 2022)

A high bar, but yeah...


----------



## Humberto (Dec 5, 2022)

So, are they still imploding? All seems to be settling down in Whitehall after the Johnson and Truss era constant ructions. I hope they aren't getting their shit together behind the scenes because I think this lot are as vicious as any of the previous incumbents. I want them to suffer, to be constantly caught out on their incompetence, lies and corruption and to be held to account and humiliated. Certainly for schadenfreude purposes, but also so that they will cause minimal evil before being trounced at the next General Election. Then they can stay fairly irrelevant whilst some of the terrible damage they have caused to the country can be patched up somewhat.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 5, 2022)

Humberto said:


> So, are they still imploding? All seems to be settling down in Whitehall after the Johnson and Truss era constant ructions. I hope they aren't getting their shit together behind the scenes because I think this lot are as vicious as any of the previous incumbents. I want them to suffer, to be constantly caught out on their incompetence, lies and corruption and to be held to account and humiliated. Certainly for schadenfreude purposes, but also so that they will cause minimal evil before being trounced at the next General Election. Then they can stay fairly irrelevant whilst some of the terrible damage they have caused to the country can be patched up somewhat.




Still exploding a bit.




Also note the many many MPs that are  now opting to find time with families, hedge funds and or mistresses


----------



## Mezzer (Dec 5, 2022)

Extraordinary.  









						Liz Truss will stand as MP at general election as Tory deadline nears
					

Conservative HQ has asked MPs to decide whether they will contest seat by end of 5 December




					uk.news.yahoo.com


----------



## Cerv (Dec 5, 2022)

someone will definitely stand in the same constituency in a lettuce costume


----------



## Raheem (Dec 5, 2022)

Tbf, everything's so ridiculous she probably does stand a decent chance of being prime minister again at some point.


----------



## prunus (Dec 5, 2022)

Cerv said:


> someone will definitely stand in the same constituency in a lettuce costume



Romaine?


----------



## alex_ (Dec 6, 2022)

prunus said:


> Romaine?



You little gem


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 6, 2022)

Mezzer said:


> Extraordinary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the betting she loses her seat


----------



## andysays (Dec 6, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> What's the betting she loses her seat


If she stands and loses she gets a significant payout each she misses out on if she simply doesn't stand.


----------



## xenon (Dec 6, 2022)

Cerv said:


> someone will definitely stand in the same constituency in a lettuce costume



Cos play.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 6, 2022)

its her fault we're all brassica


----------



## stavros (Dec 6, 2022)

This is all just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 6, 2022)

enough

leaf means leaf


----------



## stavros (Dec 6, 2022)

From Politics Live yesterday (at about 30 minutes in):

Jo Coburn: "How would a young boy from East Africa... come here safely... via a safe and legal route?"
Henry Smith MP: "Well there are safe routes to this country - there's the Hong Kong scheme..."


----------



## Karl Masks (Dec 6, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> What's the betting she loses her seat


Is anything certain these days? I mean she said out loud all the stupid shit she went and did to applause during her leadership campaign. It's not as if she was pretending.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## teqniq (Dec 8, 2022)

#ToryScum









						Therese Coffey says it’s not government’s job to help out food banks
					

Environment secretary Therese Coffey said it wasn’t the Tory administration’s role to top up food banks.




					uk.news.yahoo.com


----------



## Sue (Dec 8, 2022)

teqniq said:


> #ToryScum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. It's the government's job to make sure people don't need to resort to food banks in the first place.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 8, 2022)

Sue said:


> True. It's the government's job to make sure people don't need to resort to food banks in the first place.


You are, of course completely right but Coffey will not have even considered this.


----------



## Sue (Dec 8, 2022)

teqniq said:


> You are, of course completely right but Coffey will not have even considered this.


I just hate the focus on how food banks are managed rather than on why the fuck a rich country has food banks in the first place. It's beyond shameful.

(Not your focus, teqniq, as we're obviously in agreement on this. The normalisation of food banks just enrages me. 😡)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 8, 2022)

Sue said:


> True. It's the government's job to make sure people don't need to resort to food banks in the first place.


I tweeted her the exact same  thing...


----------



## Mezzer (Dec 11, 2022)

Bastards. Driving them into a corner and don't give a shit about the consequences.

Health Secretary won’t hold pay talks with nurses despite offer to pause strike’


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 11, 2022)

Its like they want a general strike

And most people I talk to are in agreement with the strikers

Failure to negotiate is a failure of government, yet again


----------



## Ming (Dec 12, 2022)

Mezzer said:


> Bastards. Driving them into a corner and don't give a shit about the consequences.
> 
> Health Secretary won’t hold pay talks with nurses despite offer to pause strike’


Wait for the inevitable ‘private sector reforms’. 
Been a long time coming in its planning and preparation.









						David Cameron's adviser says health reform is a chance to make big profits
					

Kitchen cabinet aide says charging improves service and NHS should be shown 'no mercy' in drive for reform




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## MrCurry (Dec 14, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


>



At least he’s still smiling. Probably consoling himself that 1BTC still equals 1BTC.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 14, 2022)

Made £13m from the sale of his information business in 2005, bankrupt due to £1.7m debt in 2022, that takes some doing!









						Tory MP sells information firm for £13m
					

Britain's first black Conservative MP, Adam Afriyie, yesterday earned £13m from the sale of his political information business to Emap, owner of FHM. By Dan Milmo.




					www.theguardian.com
				












						Conservative MP Adam Afriyie declared bankrupt due to £1.7m debt
					

A court heard Mr Afriyie, who represents Windsor, owed around £1m to HMRC and £700,000 to Barclays bank.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## PR1Berske (Dec 14, 2022)

An MP declaring bankruptcy was once cause for automatic disqualification and a by-election. The law was changed some years ago to allow for leniency if there was a credible and clear plan to recoup debt.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 14, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> to allow for leniency if there was a credible and clear plan to recoup debt.



He's probably got a big load of Dogecoin.


----------



## gosub (Dec 14, 2022)

Lord Ashcroft jingled the War on Christmas bell and Twitter well and truly decked his halls
					

We’re well into the War on Christmas silly season. The people who brought you ‘Why isn’t it called an Easter egg?, and ‘The woke hate poppies’ are now trying to persuade anyone who’ll listen that there’s a campaign to clear all mentions of Christmas from view. Former Tory Chairman, life peer and...




					www.thepoke.co.uk
				




Think he's got entirely wrong idea of why he gets told to fuck off when he says happy xmas


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 14, 2022)

Four more deaths in the channel due to the racist border regime. What a tragic loss of life. Today is a very sad day.


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 15, 2022)

What does everyone make of this story?









						Esther McVey 'forced to sit in luggage rack' for train journey
					

The Tatton MP says the rail service from her constituency to London has "gone downhill" since Avanti took over the contract  - as she detailed a nightmare journey.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Ming (Dec 16, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> What does everyone make of this story?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She lied to me once. To my face.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 16, 2022)

Ming said:


> She lied to me once. To my face.



She’s an MP, don’t feel special


----------



## two sheds (Dec 16, 2022)

and it's more honest than lying to you behind your back


----------



## Tanya1982 (Dec 16, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> What does everyone make of this story?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it’s fine. She shouldn’t ever expect to sit with decent law abiding passengers in the main parts of any vehicle.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> What does everyone make of this story?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there needs to be a 7 day media circus over wether its true or not and then Richard Branson should weigh in, the cunt.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 16, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> I think it’s fine. She shouldn’t ever expect to sit with decent law abiding passengers in the main parts of any vehicle.


Still not sure how they fitted her into those luggage racks, it's a bit of a climb up to them and you'd think she'd be a bit cramped


----------



## alex_ (Dec 17, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> I think it’s fine. She shouldn’t ever expect to sit with decent law abiding passengers in the main parts of any vehicle.



She should sit in the toilets with the other shits


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2022)

Elevating thick tory-scum cuntery to the level of performance art when you get ratioed by Canterbury


----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2022)

Met to investigate Tory MP Bob Stewart over alleged racial abuse
					

Scotland Yard to look into footage in which Beckenham MP tells activist Sayed Alwadaei ‘go back to Bahrain’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Met to investigate Tory MP Bob Stewart over alleged racial abuse
> 
> 
> Scotland Yard to look into footage in which Beckenham MP tells activist Sayed Alwadaei ‘go back to Bahrain’
> ...


"investigate"  

It's all on the guy's video


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Elevating thick tory-scum cuntery to the level of performance art when you get ratioed by Canterbury
> 
> View attachment 356465


Jonty Gullis showing he's not averse to a bit of Bishop bashing


----------



## Karl Masks (Dec 20, 2022)

I'm sick of all these people


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> I'm sick of all these people


Indeed, so many of them are such underwhelming individuals.


----------



## Karl Masks (Dec 20, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Indeed, so many of them are such underwhelming individuals.


It never ends. The grasping corruption and the shameless denial of it all. I've never seen it so bad. The helath service has collapsed and it's Christmas. This is terrifying and worst of all, they do nothing. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> worst of all, they do nothing. Absolutely nothing.


That, I think, is where we might diverge; the ideological/political work that it's taken them to get to this point has been and remains a considerable effort. Gradually persuading the population that free-at the-point-of-delivery socialised healthcare for all is an idea that cannot work is, in its own way, an impressive achievement.


----------



## Karl Masks (Dec 20, 2022)

brogdale said:


> That, I think, is where we might diverge; the ideological/political work that it's taken them to get to this point has been and remains a considerable effort. Gradually persuading the population that free-at the-point-of-delivery socialised healthcare for all is an idea that cannot work is, in its own way, an impressive achievement.


I don't think they have persuaded people. I just think they are ignoring the collapse. Not even a conscious act. They simply don't care. How can you have a health secretary visit hospitals, talk to people and see what's happening, and then walk away doing nothing? I know they hate the NHS, but it's extremely stupid to let it collapse given the damage it will do, but they simply don't care. In the end it may finish them, despite all the press blaming striking nurses, but until then we have to live through it.

And then there's the utter shambles that's the rwanda policy. Unworkable, duplicitoyus and utterly stupid. Immoral of course


----------



## agricola (Dec 20, 2022)

brogdale said:


> That, I think, is where we might diverge; the ideological/political work that it's taken them to get to this point has been and remains a considerable effort. Gradually persuading the population that free-at the-point-of-delivery socialised healthcare for all is an idea that cannot work is, in its own way, an impressive achievement.



TBF I think saying that (though I appreciate there are people over there who believe that) is to give them too much credit.  

Most of them (and certainly the governments since 1992 who have done this) do not have the capacity for an intellectual analysis like that, never mind actually delivering it.  What they've done instead is just loaded the NHS with all manner of scams, grifts and cons (which of course so many have benefited from and continue to benefit from) to the point we are at now where the system as a whole is overburdened with such things.   They've always assumed that governments will always pay out - enabling the gravy train to continue and, up to this point anyway, have always been correct.

That latter point is (I think) why the Tory press and various Tory MPs have given these NHS strikes a relatively easy ride - they know what "more money for the NHS" means.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Dec 21, 2022)

alex_ said:


> She should sit in the toilets with the other shits


Yes, and then be released onto the track beyond the station. No disembarking onto the platform for her.


----------



## stavros (Dec 21, 2022)

C4 News have a special report on cash for honours tonight, which from the programme intro seemed focused on just Tories.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 21, 2022)

stavros said:


> C4 News have a special report on cash for honours tonight, which from the programme intro seemed focused on just Tories.



Good luck buying honours from the Labour Party over the last 12 years.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2022)

The absolute state of this knob; _people who cross the channel from France..._what, like your constituents returning from a cross-channel box-cruise?


----------



## stavros (Dec 23, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Good luck buying honours from the Labour Party over the last 12 years.


It happened 1997-2010 though, e.g. Alan Sugar.

And I think the non-ruling parties still get to nominate peers. Wikipedia says that the PM "allows" other party leaders to nominate people too.

The whole model is corrupt as fuck, and has no place in the twentieth century, let alone the twenty-first.


----------



## gosub (Dec 27, 2022)

Rees-Mogg warns Tories face 'inevitable defeat' in an election as he mulls leadership bid
					

The Brexit Opportunities minister, an ardent critic of Prime Minister Rishi Sunak, is also understood to have considered running to replace his friend and ally Boris Johnson in the summer leadership contest




					inews.co.uk
				





Tbf. They still haven't lost their ability to surprise,  and he's probably right they are going to lose the next election. However, if the answer is JRM, then you probably aren't asking the right questions


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 27, 2022)

gosub said:


> Rees-Mogg warns Tories face 'inevitable defeat' in an election as he mulls leadership bid
> 
> 
> The Brexit Opportunities minister, an ardent critic of Prime Minister Rishi Sunak, is also understood to have considered running to replace his friend and ally Boris Johnson in the summer leadership contest
> ...





> One MP said: “Jacob certainly would be a popular choice for members and be the right leader to reset the Conservative Party into something more conservative again.”



Was it a Labour MP, or a drunken MP having a laugh? 

JRM as PM would make a great satirical comedy, but Jesus, Mary and Joseph and the wee donkey, not in reality.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 27, 2022)

He would hopefully be the kiss of death for them. Perhaps we should be wishing for it?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 27, 2022)

didn't we say that about that twat johnson?


----------



## teqniq (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 27, 2022)

gosub said:


> Rees-Mogg warns Tories face 'inevitable defeat' in an election as he mulls leadership bid
> 
> 
> The Brexit Opportunities minister, an ardent critic of Prime Minister Rishi Sunak, is also understood to have considered running to replace his friend and ally Boris Johnson in the summer leadership contest
> ...


Why when these right wing tinpot ERG wankers' political positions are decribed is the word 'ardent' so fucking overused?

Rees-Mogg, the 'ardent' cunt.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 27, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> Why when these right wing tinpot ERG wankers' political positions are decribed is the word 'ardent' so fucking overused?
> 
> Rees-Mogg, the 'ardent' cunt.


Pratchett has a character in one (two?) of his books called "Ardent", who is clearly a raving ideologue. Perhaps we are seeing the meaning of the word change, subtly, to a more sinister aspect.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 28, 2022)

JRM as tory leader would be the height of absurdity, which I suppose makes it quite likely.

Would be a suitable conclusion to the Johnson > Truss > … sequence to prove that yes they can actually keep finding someone even worse, against all odds.


----------



## gosub (Dec 28, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> JRM as tory leader would be the height of absurdity, which I suppose makes it quite likely in fact.
> 
> Would be a suitable conclusion to the Johnson > Truss > … sequence to prove that yes they can actually keep finding someone even worse, against all odds.


How quickly you forget Chris Greyling


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 28, 2022)

gosub said:


> How quickly you forget Chris Greyling


I’m trying to!


----------



## not a trot (Dec 28, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> JRM as tory leader would be the height of absurdity, which I suppose makes it quite likely.
> 
> Would be a suitable conclusion to the Johnson > Truss > … sequence to prove that yes they can actually keep finding someone even worse, against all odds.


 Actually heard someone say that, Rees Mogg, is just the kind of PM the country needs right now. Though i should point out, the guy was rat arsed when he said it.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 29, 2022)

Ahaahahahahahaha. What 30p Lee? The same Lee who attacked a disabled person? The bar must be incredibly low.









						Our survey. Lee Anderson is Backbencher of the Year. | Conservative Home
					

He's recently been in the news for laying into Gary Neville, which will have done his cause no harm at all.




					conservativehome.com


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 29, 2022)

Must have been a hard one to judge when half of them have been in government at some point this year leaving only the scrapings at the bottom


----------



## stavros (Dec 29, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Would be a suitable conclusion to the Johnson > Truss > … sequence to prove that yes they can actually keep finding someone even worse, against all odds.


Was Truss worse than Johnson? It's a difficult comparison to make, so I resolve to sit on the fence.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 29, 2022)

stavros said:


> Was Truss worse than Johnson? It's a difficult comparison to make, so I resolve to sit on the fence.


She was incompetent in an entirely different field. It's a bit hard to compare one kind of incompetence with the other.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2022)

stavros said:


> Was Truss worse than Johnson? It's a difficult comparison to make, so I resolve to sit on the fence.


Certainly if you calculate it by days in office and damage caused


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 29, 2022)

stavros said:


> Was Truss worse than Johnson? It's a difficult comparison to make, so I resolve to sit on the fence.


Boris was dishonest, incompetent and corrupt, but not even in the same ballpark for uselessness as the feather brained Truss, who looked like she would struggle to breathe while walking. I’m amazed you can doubt it. The sheer speed at which her government imploded should be evidence enough.

The fact someone so patently lacking in ability not only survived but thrived in politics to the point she won the top job should give us all pause for thought as to what’s wrong in the system.


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 29, 2022)

existentialist said:


> She was incompetent in an entirely different field. It's a bit hard to compare one kind of incompetence with the other.


It's a bit like comparing damage to your historic timber framed house caused by dry rot or by a tree falling on it. (House probably unfit for habitation in the first place.)


----------



## Supine (Dec 29, 2022)

existentialist said:


> She was incompetent in an entirely different field. It's a bit hard to compare one kind of incompetence with the other.



To really fuck the country you need different styles of tory leadership.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 29, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> Actually, it is. The person who left it presumably had to shit in the box, bring it from wherever and leave it outside the door. The MP, or more likely a staff member, opens the box and is momentarily disgusted. Someone on minimum wage is then tasked with getting rid of it.
> 
> A fair amount of work, and a reasonable possibility of being caught, for very little actual result, doesn't really sound like a effective way of protest to me. Would you want to be known for the rest of your life as the poo courier?


They’re fucking amateurs too. Everybody knows you’re supposed to set fire to the box/bag of turd when leaving it on the doorstep so the person opening the door tries to stamp it out.


----------



## agricola (Dec 31, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Boris was dishonest, incompetent and corrupt, but not even in the same ballpark for uselessness as the feather brained Truss, who looked like she would struggle to breathe while walking. I’m amazed you can doubt it. The sheer speed at which her government imploded should be evidence enough.
> 
> The fact someone so patently lacking in ability not only survived but thrived in politics to the point she won the top job should give us all pause for thought as to what’s wrong in the system.



I am not sure about this.  Johnson was, if anything, far more useless than Truss and over a much longer period of time (including his tenure as Mayor).   I cannot think of a single thing that he was responsible for that was a success, and live and work every day with the consequences of his failures.   Can anyone think of one thing he was responsible for that has been a success?  Even the "support for Ukraine" that his cretins chirp on about endlessly wasn't accompanied by any kind of long term planning or resourcing to deal directly with that decision (never mind its wider implications).

The sole thing he has in his favour is that had better PR than she did, in fact probably better PR than any contemporary British politician has ever received (given how he still gets a free ride nowadays, even from the likes of Owen Jones).


----------



## prunus (Dec 31, 2022)

agricola said:


> I am not sure about this.  Johnson was, if anything, far more useless than Truss and over a much longer period of time (including his tenure as Mayor).   I cannot think of a single thing that he was responsible for that was a success, and live and work every day with the consequences of his failures.   Can anyone think of one thing he was responsible for that has been a success?  Even the "support for Ukraine" that his cretins chirp on about endlessly wasn't accompanied by any kind of long term planning or resourcing to deal directly with that decision (never mind its wider implications).
> 
> The sole thing he has in his favour is that had better PR than she did, in fact probably better PR than any contemporary British politician has ever received (given how he still gets a free ride nowadays, even from the likes of Owen Jones).



Was he actually responsible for ‘boris’ bikes or did he just attach his moniker to them?


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 31, 2022)

agricola said:


> I am not sure about this.  Johnson was, if anything, far more useless than Truss and over a much longer period of time (including his tenure as Mayor).   I cannot think of a single thing that he was responsible for that was a success, and live and work every day with the consequences of his failures.   Can anyone think of one thing he was responsible for that has been a success?  Even the "support for Ukraine" that his cretins chirp on about endlessly wasn't accompanied by any kind of long term planning or resourcing to deal directly with that decision (never mind its wider implications).
> 
> The sole thing he has in his favour is that had better PR than she did, in fact probably better PR than any contemporary British politician has ever received (given how he still gets a free ride nowadays, even from the likes of Owen Jones).


I think judging the capability of a politician by how much they improved the lives of the population is a dubious measure and likely to be based on a fundamental misjudgment of what the most capable politicians are actually striving towards.


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 31, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> I think judging the capability of a politician by how much they improved the lives of the population is a dubious measure and likely to be based on a fundamental misjudgment of what the most capable politicians are actually striving towards.


I'm not sure Johnson was striving towards anything more than his continued occupation of No 10 and the concomitant opportunities to enrich himself.


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 31, 2022)

prunus said:


> Was he actually responsible for ‘boris’ bikes or did he just attach his moniker to them?


I think it was Livingstone's tenure set it up. When Johnson took over, he claimed the bikes as his own.


----------



## prunus (Dec 31, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> I think it was Livingstone's tenure set it up. When Johnson took over, he claimed the bikes as his own.



Sounds about right.


----------



## stavros (Dec 31, 2022)

Yeah, it was definitely Ken's idea, or that of his administration.

The Olympics and Paralympics were another thing Johnson tried to claim sole credit for.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 1, 2023)

Grifting piece of shit.


----------



## _Russ_ (Jan 2, 2023)

As far as public services are concerned I think the incompetence has now transformed into willfull neglect, they simply dont give even enough of a fuck about the general population to pretend anymore, all the Cunts in high office and all their circle are millionaires with the means to fuck off to a country that has good medical services when needed and probably spend as little time in there UK Estates as their _work_ demands.
I've changed opinion from thinking they would win the next General election regardless, the state the country will be in by that time will make a defeat inevitable now imo, I believe they now also think that.


----------



## _Russ_ (Jan 2, 2023)

eatmorecheese said:


> Why when these right wing tinpot ERG wankers' political positions are decribed is the word 'ardent' so fucking overused?
> 
> Rees-Mogg, the 'ardent' cunt.


Hold on "the summer leadership contest" ...wtf?...... really?????


----------



## brogdale (Jan 3, 2023)

Some top-notch vermin PR from the costa Living...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 3, 2023)

Bromley Tory slammed for claiming rape victim was 'likely' a prostitute
					

A Conservative councillor in Bromley has come under fire for suggesting a rape victim in Plumstead was “likely” to be a prostitute.




					www.newsshopper.co.uk
				




twunt


----------



## brogdale (Jan 3, 2023)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Bromley Tory slammed for claiming rape victim was 'likely' a prostitute
> 
> 
> A Conservative councillor in Bromley has come under fire for suggesting a rape victim in Plumstead was “likely” to be a prostitute.
> ...


and that's polite.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 4, 2023)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Bromley Tory slammed for claiming rape victim was 'likely' a prostitute
> 
> 
> A Conservative councillor in Bromley has come under fire for suggesting a rape victim in Plumstead was “likely” to be a prostitute.
> ...



What a weird and inappropriate response to something so awful. Nasty git, I'd hate to have him as my local MP. If the alleged victim is a sex worker, her safety and wellbeing is as important as anybody else's.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 4, 2023)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Bromley Tory slammed for claiming rape victim was 'likely' a prostitute
> 
> 
> A Conservative councillor in Bromley has come under fire for suggesting a rape victim in Plumstead was “likely” to be a prostitute.
> ...


Bromley does produce these Patrick Bateman types.

I hope his cock gets caught in some railings outside The Glades shopping centre.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 4, 2023)

Behold this absolute weapon.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 4, 2023)

I'd say carry on fighting each other but this is just Nads rambling again


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 5, 2023)

All that levelling up that definitely did really happen definitely for sure, all wasted.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2023)

Therese Coffey presided over a literal torrent of shit in her three years as water minister:








						Sewage was dumped every four minutes during Therese Coffey's three years as water minister
					

Environment Secretary's 'sewage-infested' record comes under scrutiny as Labour analysis of FOI data suggests she presided over 321-years worth of sewage discharge in three years




					inews.co.uk


----------



## quiet guy (Saturday at 1:47 AM)

Yet like a turd she still managed to float to the top


----------



## Funky_monks (Sunday at 3:48 PM)

I can't tell what's real and what's satire anymore


----------



## Part 2 (Sunday at 3:52 PM)

Funky_monks said:


> I can't tell what's real and what's satire anymore


----------



## Funky_monks (Sunday at 4:58 PM)

Part 2 said:


> View attachment 358789


I don't know whether to be relieved or sad because it's something I think the tories could conceivably suggest .....


----------



## two sheds (Sunday at 5:07 PM)

they'd just give it a different name like Workplace Hotel


----------



## Karl Masks (Sunday at 5:09 PM)

Part 2 said:


> View attachment 358789


Fuck. No.

EDIT: why joke about this? Seems weird given how close it probably is to actual Tory thinking (i refer the court to Lee Anderson and his tent fantasy)


----------



## existentialist (Sunday at 5:11 PM)

Funky_monks said:


> I can't tell what's real and what's satire anymore



While I think people have been talking about the real/satire thing since satire was invented, I do completely agree with you that we are seeing stuff being suggested quite seriously that would have been unthinkable 40 years ago. But then I guess it comes in cycles - anyone remember Thatcher's "short sharp shock" stuff back in the 80s, the much touted answer to youth crime being to put young offenders into brutal penal regimes. It failed, needless to say. Like all these evidence-free bright ideas that ideologues like Thatcher and Braverman vomit up every so often.


----------



## stavros (Sunday at 5:39 PM)

Andrew "Plebgate" Mitchell, when asked about the difficulty in building houses and flats and the planning system (from about 40 mins):

"We have to stop these boats coming across the Channel."

Those bloody immigrants, preventing us building affordable housing.


----------



## Funky_monks (Sunday at 5:48 PM)

two sheds said:


> they'd just give it a different name like Workplace Hotel


Yeah, I sort of made that realisation after posting - they'd do it, but just have better PR.


----------



## hash tag (Sunday at 7:15 PM)

One has to make a pittance somehow 








						Tory MPs receive £15.2m from second jobs since 2019 election
					

Study shows income of Conservatives such as Theresa May and Boris Johnson dwarfs that of other parties




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## two sheds (Sunday at 7:44 PM)

hash tag said:


> One has to make a pittance somehow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pah, amateurs: 









						Jacob Rees-Mogg to receive about £500,000 in fund dividend
					

Bigger multimillion-pound payout from stake unlikely with Somerset Capital Management no longer up for sale




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## hash tag (Sunday at 10:38 PM)

JRMs payout is a mere half million unlike Johnson who is getting that per speech or may £2.5 million in 3 years......all because they work for you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sunday at 11:34 PM)

Karl Masks said:


> Fuck. No.
> 
> EDIT: why joke about this? Seems weird given how close it probably is to actual Tory thinking (i refer the court to Lee Anderson and his tent fantasy)


It’s called SATIRE


----------



## stavros (Monday at 6:09 PM)

hash tag said:


> JRMs payout is a mere half million unlike Johnson who is getting that per speech or may £2.5 million in 3 years......all because they work for you.


At least he's now getting what he thinks he's worth, unlike the "chicken feed" £250k he got for his Telegraph column back in the day.


----------



## magneze (Tuesday at 1:43 PM)

Spot the difference: Boris Johnson appears scrubbed from photo posted by Shapps
					

Gaping hole mysteriously appears where former PM once stood at UK space mission with business secretary




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## hash tag (Tuesday at 4:13 PM)

magneze said:


> Spot the difference: Boris Johnson appears scrubbed from photo posted by Shapps
> 
> 
> Gaping hole mysteriously appears where former PM once stood at UK space mission with business secretary
> ...


When was Johnson removed from the photo? Was it after it all went pear shaped and he no longer wished to be associated with it?


----------



## hash tag (Tuesday at 5:44 PM)

Johnson was wearing a jacket emblazoned with the words "prime minister".
Just why would you.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Tuesday at 5:54 PM)

hash tag said:


> Johnson was wearing a jacket emblazoned with the words "prime minister".
> Just why would you.



because the embroidery people refused to do one that said 'twat' ?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Tuesday at 6:01 PM)

hash tag said:


> Johnson was wearing a jacket emblazoned with the words "prime minister".
> Just why would you.



A bunch of them do the jackets with their roles on now, I assume its because they might wander off and need to be returned.


----------



## gosub (Tuesday at 6:06 PM)

hash tag said:


> Johnson was wearing a jacket emblazoned with the words "prime minister".
> Just why would you.


Johnson ? Prime Minister?  well you probably wouldn't believe it unless you saw it written down


----------



## Cerv (Tuesday at 6:14 PM)

that's so badly done. they've even missed a bit of Johnson's elbow & left that in the edited pic.
Stalin would be turning in his grave.


----------



## hash tag (Tuesday at 7:34 PM)

Cerv said:


> that's so badly done. they've even missed a bit of Johnson's elbow & left that in the edited pic.
> Stalin would be turning in his grave.


He has been given the elbow.


----------



## Rob Ray (Tuesday at 8:16 PM)

Cerv said:


> that's so badly done. they've even missed a bit of Johnson's elbow & left that in the edited pic.
> Stalin would be turning in his grave.


I think the poor quality of the work is the most infuriating thing about it from a photo editing perspective, and the best part from the perspective of the thread title. Like that's less a few seconds of patching to make a neat job of, just incredibly lazy stuff.


----------



## Dogsauce (Tuesday at 8:37 PM)

magneze said:


> Spot the difference: Boris Johnson appears scrubbed from photo posted by Shapps
> 
> 
> Gaping hole mysteriously appears where former PM once stood at UK space mission with business secretary
> ...


If you look carefully in the background you’ll notice they’ve also removed (a) truss from the second picture.


----------



## brogdale (Wednesday at 3:50 PM)

Andrew Bridgen (ex-tory), what a cunt.


----------



## teqniq (Wednesday at 4:30 PM)

Yes. and prior to his suspension from the vermin for spreading vaccine misinformation he was only suspended for 5 days for lobbying. Only 5 days??? Why is that I wonder?









						Andrew Bridgen suspended from House of Commons over lobbying
					

Cross-party committee agrees with findings of Kathryn Stone that Conservative MP breached rules on multiple occasions




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## stavros (Wednesday at 5:07 PM)

The bit near the start of today's Politics Live, with two Tories arguing about whether or not Johnson is the answer to their electoral woes, is quite good fun.


----------



## PR1Berske (Wednesday at 6:54 PM)

teqniq said:


> Yes. and prior to his suspension from the vermin for spreading vaccine misinformation he was only suspended for 5 days for lobbying. Only 5 days??? Why is that I wonder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Yesterday at 1:01 PM)




----------



## two sheds (Today at 12:48 AM)

If he fell out of a window will anybody notice?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Today at 10:34 AM)

two sheds said:


> If he fell out of a window will anybody notice?



I would. I could do with a laugh.


----------



## Karl Masks (Today at 10:40 AM)

PR1Berske said:


>



I thought Labour had more than that. 

Tories have an absolute monopoly that I don't even see the current crisis shifting


----------

